# 2014 October Rainbows (late Septembers welcome!) (13 babies born!)



## whigfield

_*2014 October Rainbows!*_

Welcome everyone! I hope to see lots of October rainbows in here! :happydance:

Late September ladies are welcome here, too!

5 :blue:
7 :pink:
30 :yellow:


*Babies Born!*

*12th September*
whigfield - :blue: Finn Thomas, 37+4, 8.05am, 6lbs 5oz

*20th September*
mapha2 - :blue: 34+0

*25th September*
Elsa50501 - :pink: Evelyn Theresa, 37+6, 2.11am, 7lbs 5oz
CastawayBride - :pink: Olivia, 9.24pm, 5lbs

*27th September*
Jallia - :blue: Nathan Kenneth, 39+5, 7.56pm, 8lbs 4oz

*30th September*
Laelani - :blue: Carson Eli, 39+0, 1.03pm, 7lbs 10oz

*2nd October*
Frustrated42 - :blue: Everett, 39+5, 6lbs 15oz

*5th October*
ourturnnext - :pink: Alice, 41+0, 1.00am, 7lbs 1oz

*6th October*
ljo1984 - :pink: Isabelle Rose, 7lbs 6.5oz

*7th October*
confusedprego - :blue: Miles Winthrop, 8.06pm, 8lbs 8oz

*16th October*
Lizziemm - :blue: Thomas, 41+5, 9lbs 8oz

*17th October*
AllStar - :blue: Jaxon, 4am, 8lbs 9.5oz
3Minions - :pink: Coralee, 9.5lbs


*Due Dates!*


*September*

*22nd*
capricorn1 :pink:

*27th*
londongirl :yellow:

*28th*
skinnysmrs :yellow:
ourturnnext :pink:

*29th*
Jallia :blue:
whigfield :blue:


*October*

*1st*
GillandJamie :yellow:
pennymarie :yellow:
Victoria 1987 :yellow:

*2nd*
King175 :yellow:
alicarr74 :pink:

*3rd*
Lizziemm :yellow:

*4th*
Frustrated42 :yellow:
loves2snack :yellow:

*5th*
LexieRuth :yellow:
ljo1984 :yellow:

*7th*
Laelani :blue:

*8th*
Reba1987 :yellow:

*9th*
confusedprego :blue:

*10th*
hopein2014 :yellow:
CastawayBride :pink:

*11th*
AllStar :blue:
floridamomma :yellow:
Elsa50501 :pink:
icantdecide :yellow:
RedheadBabies :yellow:

*12th*
Ashaz :yellow:

*13th*
3minions :pink:
littlelegs91 :yellow:

*14th*
Embo78 :yellow:
grenouille :yellow: 

*16th*
Krippy :yellow:
bridget021182 :yellow:

*18th*
Pink1981 :yellow:
ToughGal :yellow:

*19th*
curni2112 :yellow:

*20th*
slowloris :yellow:

*22nd*
Essie0828 :yellow:

*23rd*
ttclou25 :pink:

*26th*
MrsSmith54 :yellow: :yellow:

*28th*
mapha2 :yellow:


**Never forgetting our 9 angels!**

MrsSmith54 - Caylee Rose :pink: :angel:
GingerPanda :angel:
Radiance :angel: Stephen Alexander :angel:
hopefull1982 :angel:
pennymarie :angel:
wbee :angel:
brunettebimbo :angel:
doodlegirl :angel:
Sis4Us :angel:


*Graphics!*

https://goo.gl/E3KWhc
Code:

Spoiler
[url="https://goo.gl/HIiy0r"][img]https://goo.gl/E3KWhc[/img][/url]


https://goo.gl/SfbspH
Code:

Spoiler
[url="https://goo.gl/HIiy0r"][img]https://goo.gl/SfbspH[/img][/url]
​


----------



## whigfield

I am actually due (if all goes well!) September 28th but feel like I'd belong more in the October groups because everyone in the September groups seem sooo far ahead.. Could I still join? :flower:


----------



## GingerPanda

:wave:

Sure, no problem! Welcome, and congrats! :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

Thanks! Congrats to you too! :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

Sooooo, any symptoms so far?! :haha:


----------



## whigfield

I had ZERO symptoms until 9dpo when my boobs started hurting. They hurt on and off at the moment (I notice they hurt a lot less if I lay down! :haha:). The only other thing is really bad gas.... :blush:

You?


----------



## ourturnnext

Can I tentatively join you? I don't know my due date but it'll be early Oct I think. Can't believe I've got a BFP, so unexpected. Only two months after an early loss so I'm very cautious but kind of quietly excited... No symptoms, just got an overwhelming urge to do a pregnancy test the other day!!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

whigfield said:


> I had ZERO symptoms until 9dpo when my boobs started hurting. They hurt on and off at the moment (I notice they hurt a lot less if I lay down! :haha:). The only other thing is really bad gas.... :blush:
> 
> You?

Just sore boobs. And food is not sitting well with me today, but that might be in my head because I just got my BFP today. :haha:




ourturnnext said:


> Can I tentatively join you? I don't know my due date but it'll be early Oct I think. Can't believe I've got a BFP, so unexpected. Only two months after an early loss so I'm very cautious but kind of quietly excited... No symptoms, just got an overwhelming urge to do a pregnancy test the other day!!!!

Welcome, and congrats! When was your LMP? I'll calculate your due date for you! :thumbup:


----------



## whigfield

Yay, welcome and congrats ourturnnext! :happydance:

Haha! Hopefully you won't get too sick GingerPanda. I have no sickness at all so far, but I guess it's really early... :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

My FRER this morning is lighter than yesterday's. I'm hoping I didn't jinx myself by starting this thread! :dohh:


----------



## whigfield

Oh no! Will keep my fingers crossed for you. Hopefully it's nice and dark tomorrow? :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks. I'm hoping it was just a busted FRER.


----------



## ourturnnext

Oh no, they can be so unpredictable those horrible frers. Hopefully its just 'one of those things'. I'm not quite ready to work out my due date yet, still too early days for me...... I'll let you know this time next time week if I'm still pregnant. We're being so-very-cautious this time!

Anyone got anymore symptoms? I felt queasy this morning and boobs throbbed. Good signs :thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

Someone told me FRER has been having issues lately. I just need to try to chill out.

As far as symptoms, my stomach is kind of uneasy, but nothing I can definitively say is a pregnancy symptom. My boobs are really sore. They feel heavy. My areolas are big and darker, when normally they're pretty much non-existent. I've got veins popped up on my left boob. :haha:

Hubs and I actually DTD last night, which I was surprised because that thought scared me.


----------



## ourturnnext

Ooh that's a good sign with your boobs, that's exactly how mine are too and how they were with my first in the early days :D didn't get it with the loss so I'm taking it as a good sign.

Will this be the first baby for both of you? I sometimes can't see signatures properly on my ancient phone! X


----------



## GingerPanda

Yep! My first pregnancy was MMC at 8w1d, discovered at my first ultrasound on 8w4d. They thought I might be having twins, so that's why they were doing the scan. It was just one baby with no HB.


----------



## GingerPanda

I got my 10dpo beta/progesterone results from yesterday back.

Beta was 22, and progesterone was 16.9. I have another beta draw tomorrow.


----------



## ourturnnext

What do those results mean? Sorry if I sound really ignorant, I've been out of the BnB and TTC loop for a while!

I've just taken another frer and its very dark, the darkest yet, with evening pee. I'm starting to feel hopeful


----------



## GingerPanda

It just measures the amount of hormone in your system pertaining to the pregnancy. 22 is normal for 3w4d, which I was. It's supposed to double every 48 hours. They're redrawing blood tomorrow to see if my numbers have doubled. :)


----------



## whigfield

Yep! First baby for me, though not first pregnancy - this is my fourth pregnancy and hopefully 4 is a lucky number for me! :haha:

22 is a really good number! Excited to see what it is tomorrow! :hugs:

I got a really dark FRER today too with evening pee. Excited!


----------



## ourturnnext

Sounds promising for all of us! I'll also look forward to seeing your new numbers GingerPanda. Great to hear about your frer whigfield! I just did a digital, 'pregnant' appeared before the 1-2 weeks did!!! I'm really hoping that's a good omen, that's never happened before or had the result appear so quick x


----------



## whigfield

That's really good! My digis both did that too, I was soooo worried they would say 'Not Pregnant'. :haha:


----------



## ourturnnext

Me too, that's why I've waited til now to do one. I'd have waited longer but my impatient husband brought a two-pack in tonight, so once I knew they were there...!!


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha: So did mine!

I thought it was supposed to do that, but I hope it's a good sign for all of us!


----------



## whigfield

Few shooting pains in my boobs today. Hoping that's a good sign!


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope so!


----------



## GingerPanda

In the waiting room right now for my blood draw. So stressful!

Hope you ladies are doing well today!


----------



## whigfield

Looking forward to hearing your numbers GingerPanda! :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, hon! :hugs:

When is everybody's first OB/midwife appointment? :)


----------



## whigfield

My booking in appointment with the midwife is in about a month when I'll be 8 weeks. :happydance:

How about you?


----------



## GingerPanda

My confirmation appointment with my OB is on February 5th. I'll be 5w6d.


----------



## Tara158505

so I am a late start, I am joining in though now!! although I am going to be honest I am not going back to read all the previous pages LOL so just fill me in as we go!!


----------



## Tara158505

okay I lied I read I think all of it lol my symptoms so far have been, tender breast (it was my first symptom as well), creamy cm lots of it, but now today watery as heck, crazy vivid dreams, tooth aches, irritation, my face gets really hot, cramping on and off, but now starting to ease off, had backache last night and today but nothing major, I get waves of nausea, but nothing that last long time, and I do notice I am hungry more often.. oh and heart burn was a starter symptom as well.. 
my due date going my o is October 1st so today I am 2 weeks past o or 14dpo.. I am currently looking for a high risk obgyn so I can transfer doctors.. hmm what else.. I got my first positive at 9dpo on a dollar tree brand (I thought I saw a line on 8dpo at night and also on frer, but thought I was crazy) and also on a frer and faint on Walmart 88c I got my first positive digi on 12dpo it gave 1-2 weeks also I used one on 10dpo it was negative (how devastating, that's why I waited 2 more days to retest) well I think that about covers me so far.. the rest is in my sigi!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Tara! :wave:


----------



## whigfield

Welcome Tara! :happydance:


----------



## Tara158505

hey ladies!!
any updates on how everyone is feeling?


----------



## GingerPanda

I am still impatiently waiting for my second hCG results. So nervous!


----------



## Tara158505

aww ginger!! I am sure everything will be find I will wait anxiously with you!! :friends::hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

My results are in!

10dpo = 22
12dpo = *79*!!!

More than tripled!

My confirmation appointment on the 5th has been cancelled, because clearly my pregnancy has been confirmed! :haha:

My doctor is doing a scan and appointment on Valentines Day, because he thinks my numbers might indicate twins!


----------



## Tara158505

Wooo hooo, how exciting, TWINS!! that would be great!! congrats ginger!!


----------



## GingerPanda

It could still just be one, but the possibility is exciting. :) Hubs is excited but freaking out a little bit.


----------



## whigfield

Omg!! Twins!! Super exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Tara158505

i know i would be the same way, but just the thought is exciting!!


----------



## capricorn1

Hi :flower: Wonder if I could join too, Calculated due date to be 27th September :happydance: (so almost October :haha:) wishing H&H 9months for everyone


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Capricorn! I'll add you right in!


----------



## whigfield

Welcome Capricorn! I'm due the day after you! :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

Hopefully soon we'll get more friends! :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

How is everyone today?


----------



## whigfield

Pretty good! Looking forward to hitting 5 weeks on Sunday... My symptoms are very minimal though. I wish I would have more! :haha:

How about you? :flower:


----------



## Tara158505

Great and you? I was wondering.. i called a doctor the other day and of course they wanted to know my lmp which was December 17th, which she said i would be 6 weeks the 28th, so 4 days, but since i know the day i oed was the 8th and going by that my due date is October 1st i am just wondering what i really am? i know a lot about ttc and pregnancy, but this part has always been confusing to me until after a ultra sound because there's so many different calculations.. any thoughts?


----------



## GingerPanda

Whigfield, it'll be here before we know it!

I'm not having a lot of symptoms. Just gentle cramping. Different from AF cramps, so hoping Bop is burrowing in! I've been pretty quick to rage, though. :haha: Every little thing is annoying me. I think that's partially because it's so cold here, though, and I hate the cold!

Tara, they'll go by your LMP until they do a scan and can properly date you based on growth. They might not actually adjust your EDD until your 12 week dating scan. :thumbup:


----------



## Tara158505

my cramps have mostly eased off now, but my irritation at almost anything is still here and now i have this headachey thing..

im high risk ginger i will get a ultra sound my first visit which im glad i like getting them :) also with my last one i went by my o date i believe and it was right on it's just most people don't keep up with it, unless ttc, i am going to go calculate what my last one went by lmp or o date so i know.. so either im 2w 2days ooorrr 5w4d or who knows lol i feel going by o is more accurate, but i know doctors count you 2 weeks at the date of conception sooo i could be 4w2days lol ugh the confusion!!


----------



## GingerPanda

:wacko:

Luckily, my LMP and O dates give me almost the same EDD. October 2nd or October 3rd.


I'll get a scan at my first appointment too! Do you know when your appointment will be?


----------



## Tara158505

the dnc in November really messed my cycle up i didn't get af til December 17th and got sooo many positive opks it was ridiculous, if i hadn't been temping i wouldn't have known for sure and my normal cycle length is 30 days, but after dnc it was 44 days and im not sure if i even oed that cycle but going by temps it says cd 41 which gave 3 day lp and if my cycle was suppose to be 30 days this time my lp would have only been 7 days so i think going my normal lp it was suppose to be 34 days but either way it gives me a different due date one is sept 23rd-25th other is ocotber 1st ugh... since i know my o date im going with October 1st til i know otherwise


----------



## GingerPanda

Jebus. :haha:


----------



## Tara158505

i know i hate that i had to have a dnc, but no choice in that one lol, at least i got my rainbow now, that's all that matters and i think going by ovulation is more accurate, when did you o ginger, i am curious since your a dd is one day after mine?


----------



## whigfield

@Tara If you're sure of your O date, I would go by that, as conception is most accurate. I'm pretty certain LMP assumes you ovulate 2 weeks later, which isn't the case for a lot of women.

@GingerPanda Bop is the cutest name!

Luckily my LMP due date and conception due date are identical thanks to Clomid. They'd be SO different without it. :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

Tara, I O'd on January 10th.

Whigfield, thanks! Hubs came up with it. It stands for "Bundle of Potential". Hubs and I both looove dragons, and when we were pregnant the first time, we called our baby "Hatchling". When we had the loss, we were really devastated, so we decided we wouldn't call a baby Hatchling until we were sure it was a sticky one! So in the meantime, we're going with Bop.


----------



## Tara158505

thanks whig!! ginger i oed jan 8th so we aren't far off at all, crazy!! also i am assuming your lmp and o date edd's are very close because you oed approx. 14 days later? i oed really late this cycle i was scared i might not even o it was so late on cd 23 soo i am lucky i got that eggy!! let's just hope this one decides to stick around!!


----------



## whigfield

Ahhh, that's so sweet! Love it. :cloud9:


----------



## ourturnnext

Hi ladies! Haven't been able to post anything for a couple of days cos my phone's rubbish but I've been reading all the new posts.

Great news about the potential twins Ginger, that's very very exciting!

Hi Tara, congrats on your rainbow :)

Not much new to report from me, boobs are very sore and I'm bloated and irritable. Accidentally told my parents though... Sent them a text meant for husband. Oops... I guess baby brain's kicking in already :)


----------



## Tara158505

thanks ourturn, what a funny thing to have to explain to your parents hehehehe:haha: congrats on your bean as well!!


----------



## ourturnnext

My mam was really excited but my dad gave me a lecture on contraception!!!!! The cheek of it, I'm in my 30s and married haha!!!


----------



## Tara158505

oh my!!:blush: too cute, sweet, and of course funny!!:haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

Haha, awww so sweet.


----------



## wbee

Hello! I'm due September 28th, 2014. I had a molar pregnancy last year and this is my first one since. We have wished for this so much.


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, wbee! Congrats!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cautiously stepping in. 

We lost our baby at 5+3 in November. 

This morning I got my BFP. We are both terrified but excited at the same time. 

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/D65F3AA7-DD7B-45A3-AC2E-FFEF68B3FB75_zpshx53e0nl.jpg


----------



## whigfield

Yay welcome wbee! We're due on the same day. :happydance:

Welcome brunettebimbo! So sorry for your loss, hope this one is a sticky for you! :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Brunettebimbo! Sorry for your loss, but congrats on your new pregnancy! We're all hoping for sticky babies!

When is your due date? October 4th?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you :)

I think so!


----------



## GingerPanda

You're in! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks :)


----------



## capricorn1

welcome wbee and brunettebimbo :flower:

How is everyone today? I've had to give myself a good talking too today because I'd managed to get myself into a right old state! Need to get a grip of myself I think!!!

My first scan is on 3rd feb - really hoping for good news. Do you reckon that it will be possible to detect heartbeat by then (if all is going as it should of course?). I've never had a scan that early before so not entirely sure what to expect really.

xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Should definitely be able to find a HB by then. Exciting!


----------



## capricorn1

really :) wow brilliant ...


----------



## ourturnnext

Well I think I'm ready to add my due date now that I've passed the day everything went wrong in my last pregnancy. Pencil me in for Oct 2nd please! 

How's everyone feeling? I am soooooooo bloated :( I look 20wks pregnant already. Eeek.


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats! Yay, we're due date buddies!


I still have four long weeks until I pass my danger point. :dohh:


----------



## Frustrated42

Hi ladies can I join you. My due date is October 4. Just got my :bfp: today. I was to nervous to test until this morning, then I figured I may as well get it over with and tested on a cheapie and dh wouldn't believe it and went and bought 2 frers, I took one this afternoon and it was definitely a :bfp:


----------



## GingerPanda

Hey, Frustrated! Congrats on your BFP again! Didn't know you had a loss before. Hopefully we'll all get sticky rainbows!


----------



## Frustrated42

Yeah GP I had a lose 4 years ago. DH and I were ttc back then and decided to take a ttc break after my lose.


----------



## wbee

Welcome!

Capricorn, you can most likely see the heart beat by that point! I hope all looks good!

I have an appt with my midwife on Feb 6th. I'm hoping all is well. My last pregnancy I went in at 8 weeks and Bubs was only 6wk 1d and all went down hill. I'll be 6wk 4d at the appointment and that's a pretty big milestone for me since baby died at that development.

Currently my poor small B chest is on it's way to a C very quickly. I've already outgrown my bras. I was a full C by 7 weeks last time. This seems to be the biggest symptom so far, as well as exhaustion.


----------



## brunettebimbo

So the freak out has begun. This mornings test is barely visible and my boobs don't really hurt. I am terrified. I can't lose this one too :cry:

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/473B2DD3-E7B3-4E42-81E6-496DE3625044_zpsmiwmmtat.jpg


----------



## whigfield

Welcome Frustrated! :happydance:

I wish my boobs would get bigger! They feel the same right now and of course that worries me. :haha: I am a small B too. I better have Ds by the end of this!!

Had some spotting last night after a BM and promptly worried myself silly all night with crying, "I can't lose another one" etc etc.. And had no spotting since. :blush: Hoping it was nothing. However it doesn't help that I hit 5 weeks this morning and the stupid clear blue digi still says 2-3. :growlmad: I'm sure these are so inaccurate and crappy but so addictive to use!!

@BrunetteBimbo :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: When did you take the test? How strong were your tests before this one? It could be your hormone isn't concentrated enough when you took the test?


----------



## brunettebimbo

It was about 4.30am with FMU. I'm hoping its just because I drank a lot yesterday and before bed. 

This was yesterday
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/E9FC8E2F-10AA-4D6A-9C83-6CB1BD7D7A8F_zpskkwosnid.jpg


----------



## brunettebimbo

Whitfield if your 5 weeks and digi says 2-3 I would say that's about right. You are meant to add 2 weeks on because that's how many weeks since conception so basically it's saying you 4-5 weeks?


----------



## whigfield

Ohhh, I'm sure if you do another one tomorrow it will come out stronger - I notice it's a different brand, too?? I would stick with FRERs while the tests are light - FRERs seem to pick it up the best and are the most sensitive, while other tests just don't seem to be as sensitive. (I'm looking at YOU, ICs!!) :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

@Brunette I know I know.. I was just hoping my hormone was "at least" 2000 today.. But I've read so much conflicting info. How it's not accurate in the hormone it measures, how it actually checks for 20000, then how it checks for 2000... I should just step away from the digis. :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not touching my digi for at least 2 weeks :lol:


----------



## wbee

None of you should be peeing on sticks!! I've wanted to but told myself it creates needless worry so I haven't. This is incredibly nerve wrecking though. 

If it makes you feel better I used two frer two days apart and the second was not darker but a blood test that same day confirmed perfect doubling rate. Try and let your little one do the work. &#9829;


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wbee I should definitely take your advice! I never tested again and again with my son!


----------



## GingerPanda

After this pregnancy, I hate FRER and will never buy them again. My 10dpo/22hCG line was *exactly the same faintness* as my 12dpo/79hCG line! I didn't get my results til 13dpo, and spent the whole day freaking out!

I haven't gotten more than a 1-2 on the digis, but I'm also still a little early. I was going to check tomorrow and see if I can get a 2-3.

We were brave enough to DTD this morning! :blush:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't think I'll be brave enough for a digi or DTD for a while yet! :lol: 

I am so so scared this time round!


----------



## wbee

DTD= sex? If so, my poor husband has to wait until after the first ultrasound _at least._ He's getting quite restless. Me on the other hand couldn't really care less right now, ha ha.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Do the deed (DTD) = Sex :lol:


----------



## GingerPanda

Hubs and I have the libidos of nymphos, so five days was way to long! :haha:


----------



## Frustrated42

Yes GP I completely understand the high libido. There is no way we will be waiting to DTD. 
When is everyone planning on sharing there news with family and friends? DH wants to tell people right away and I'm a little hesitant. I would love to tell my mom but if I do I know everyone will know.


----------



## GingerPanda

My parents know, but only because they were very helpful during my loss (my mom had one). They've been very secretive about that, so I went ahead and told them we were pregnant again, but that the info was on lockdown.

Everyone else we'll tell after 12 weeks. We told MIL last time at 7 weeks before we found out it was a MMC, but we're mad at her now, so she can wait until 12 weeks like everybody else. :haha:





Unrelated:
I re-did the graphic for the group. It's much cuter now. There are also two sizes, if anyone is interested.


----------



## brunettebimbo

We've told our parents and I will tell work. I'm a Dental Nurse so I need them to know so I can take more regular breaks etc. 

We probably won't tell anyone else until our scan.


----------



## GingerPanda

A dental nurse! That's a neat job!



Here are today's tests! (I'm such a POAS addict!)
 



Attached Files:







1-26.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Frustrated42

GingerPanda said:


> A dental nurse! That's a neat job!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are today's tests! (I'm such a POAS addict!)

I don't see any pics :shrug:


----------



## GingerPanda

Try again. :haha:

I forgot to add them the first time. You were too quick!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I love my job!

Those tests look great :)


----------



## wbee

Everyone in my life knows already. So many people rooting for us and I just can't keep a secret. By everyone I mean close family and our two best friends, plus people at my job (my boss knew by looking at me, she's very perceptive and also has infertility struggles). I will make a formal announcement on facebook around 14 weeks and I can't wait!


----------



## Tara158505

the cb weekly estimator is how many weeks since ovulation, not how many weeks you actually are doctor wise, you have to add at least 2 weeks!! 

brunette, if you are in the states, try a dollar tree brand, those are more sensitive than frer, I know, I know, hard to believe, but I know for a fact, I had positives with my last loss and my levels were only 3 and 1!! crazy huh?

ginger, I am interested in taking another digital now since yours is already at 2-3, to see what mine says, since im ahead of you and your may be having twins!! I may do that!! I took one last night, just a two line and its extremely dark!! ill post in a minute!!

as for telling people, I already have, I mean for me even after the 12 weeks, I lost mine so what's the point for me to wait, it can still happen, and the percent is suppose to drop down to 5 after a heartbeat is detected so I guess im that 5% huh?!?! I would rather try to sit back and enjoy it with my friends and have their support either way!! I still know and understand the risks!! I also quit testing after I ran out of my tests, but since I've been feeling really wet lately, but every time I check its just watery stuff and I was, I was also cramping really bad last night too, I am hoping it was just the placenta implanting, also when I checked cm and cp , it was watery and very creamy I thought twice I saw brown spec but did repeated checks and nothing, but creamy and cp is very high, so high I couldn't even reach it at all, it's never been that high when checking it!! as for today nothing unusual. oh and we still bd, dh would die if I went on a long break!! I on the other hand would be glad lol, after I am so far along I start having brownish spotting after bd because doctors say I have a soft cervix, and they said it was still okay to bd, that it can't cause mc and that as long as my cervix isn't dilated it's okay.. with my last one I also had 7 week brown blood all in my panty liner which ended up being from the placenta, it only lasted a few days of spottingish, it was almost identical to the way it is after bding!!
sorry so long and out of order!! someone came to my door and threw me off track lol so I was just throwing it all in there where I could!!


----------



## Tara158505

so here's my pictures, the first one is right after I took it, the second is a few minutes later.. eekk I hope this one is a sticky icky baby bean!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







17 dpo 1.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 0









17 dpo.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Frustrated42

Thanks Tara. I want my mom to know because she has known about us ttc all along and she would be so happy for us and I would want her support if something happens.


----------



## Tara158505

frustrated, honestly its mainly just a superstition, but there are others who want to wait, just incase something does go wrong, so they don't have to go back and explain to everyone what happened and honestly I see why they wouldn't want to go through all that. I hated having to tell people after my last loss, because I still looked and felt pregnant and I felt like a certain person, would be happy to hear of my loss, since they had been ttc for a while and had losses as well. at the same time I didn't want to hold off telling everyone either, because I didn't want them thinking I was okay and everything was fine and asking me about the baby!! everyone has their own way of coping and telling people and their own timing, so whatever you all choose then that's fine, after all it is your baby and your decision so feel comfortable with the one you make!!:hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I would happily tell close friends and family but hubby doesn't want to after last time. 

Girls I can't shake this worrying off. I am terrified of losing this baby. I can't go through it again. I will take every shitty symptom going if it means I get to hold my healthy baby in September/October.


----------



## Tara158505

brunette, have you tried more than one brand? did they all show faints? have you tried a dollar tree brand, if you are in the states? do you have cramping, bleeding, or any bad signs other than the faint test? this is why I hate testing after you have a positive, I have had a faint after darks and it caused me sooo much grief and it was fine.. those tests can vary even if the same test, same brand, same box!! dye can still vary by test, also so can sensitivity!! after I ran out of all my test, I told dh I wasn't buying anymore, unless there was cause for concern, such as bleeding, or bad cramping, however I will check it ever so often!! I know your extremely worried, but try not to freak out until you know one way or the other, that's just as bad on the baby, try to remain confident and calm you can do this!! also, you may want to try to hold your pee for several hours before testing again just to make sure the test is correct!! if another faint go for blood work asap!!:hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm in the UK. 

I stupidly used a different brand. I did it same time 4.30am FMU but I think I drank more the day before. I have one more FRER which I will do tomorrow and then not test again for a while. 

I don't think it helps that I've had sore boobs right from O then this morning it's pretty much gone!

No real symptoms, I've had cramping but that kinda keeps me happy as I had loads with my son, I've had slightly trapped wind, my back hurts, tired, slight heartburn and quite emotional.


----------



## Tara158505

I had pretty much no symptoms with my last one until later on after 6 weeks. with this one I have had tender breast since o but they are lightening up now, some days they are and some days they aren't, I do have heartburn bad with this one and this is really early on too which is odd, I felt emotional yesterday after I was worried I thought I saw a brown speck, but I talked myself out of it, especially since I checked repeatedly and nothing and bd'ed still nothing. so don't let the symptoms freak you out, they don't really mean anything this early on and some women get little to no symptoms their entire pregnancy!! hang in there girl, I know its hard not to test, but at least make sure they have time to double in hcg!!:hugs:


----------



## whigfield

@wbee Point taken!! I am going to try for at least one whole week to step away from the tests. :haha:

Congrats on DTD GP! I have a really high libido too, and I'm so jealous. I really want to DTD with my OH right now but he's more nervous about it than I am. So I guess we'll wait... I have no idea how long. :haha: I actually just noticed the graphic too and it's so cute I just have to add it. I feel like I fraud since I'm due 28th September but nobody needs to know, right?!

@Frustrated I told my mom already but may have to tell my MIL next week as we're due to go to her boyfriend's birthday party and I'd rather not go. We plan to tell everyone else at 13 weeks and 6 days - my birthday! :haha:

@BrunetteBimbo I lost all my symptoms but tonight I have slightly sore boobs.. I'm sure they'll go again soon though. Hopefully we're just lucky! (so far)

I'm staying at mom's for the week now - needed a little break and to take my mind off things. I'll still be working since I work from my computer, but I feel so bad for leaving OH home. But we both agree it's better I see out the 5th week with extra distractions to keep me occupied. :haha:

But.. I think I'm starting a cold too! :nope:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm gonna go by LMP as not 100% of O date plus my Doctor will use my LMP until scan day. Please can you change me to the 5th? :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Sure, Brunette!

Whigfield, You're closer to one of us than you are to a lot of Septembers, so you're no fraud! :haha:


----------



## whigfield

Haha! I definitely feel more at home here, since we're all (so far) closer in dates. :happydance: As this is our first baby I will probably go over too, so will likely have an October baby anyway!


----------



## GingerPanda

See! You're about as legit as any of us are. We could have September babies for all we know! :haha:

Especially if I'm having twins, I'll probably go early.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I went 5 days early last time!


----------



## Tara158505

ugh so true, I am always early by at least 6 weeks or more and unfortunately I hate September and I am sure that's when this one will decide to come, as long as he or she decides to stick around. I keep having off and on BAD cramps and when I say they are bad, they are pretty bad cause I don't get af cramps or anything. I have a very high pain tolerance, with my youngest I didn't go to the doctor til I was already 8-9cm and with my oldest I did soo much when I wasn't suppose to cause my water broke at 27weeks , I didn't have any pain though for 2 days!! i have also had a little back pain, i just hope it's were its time for the placenta to start attaching..:shrug:


----------



## brunettebimbo

This mornings test is barely visible. Looks like I'm losing this one too :cry:

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/37644684-A874-4EA0-94B2-DDF4B81AC552_zpsequ1syb7.jpg


----------



## wbee

Brunette, I'm so sorry. I hope it isn't so :(

I'm not sure of my actual due date. Some apps say 29th and others say 28th. I'd guess the 30/31st based on ovulation and I'm sure my little seed will show in October. I don't like that month but oh well, not a big chance of being September. I was born 18 days late myself, so I'm guessing I'll most certainly be late by a week or more.

Very uncomfortable gas pains today. Only gas though so not worried. I'm so very constipated already :(


----------



## ourturnnext

Oh Brunette nooo I'm so sorry to see that. Could you go see the doctor, maybe have a blood test? I hope beyond all hope its just a dud test xxxx big hugs xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

They won't do anything for at least 2 weeks. No blood tests. If I haven't started bleeding by the time I'm 6 weeks I'm to go back and they will book me a scan.

So looks like I'm in Limbo Land!


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh, Brunette! I'm staying hopeful for you! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


wbee, Aw, I was excited to be in October! You being late doesn't necessarily mean your child will be. Although you said based on ovulation, you'd guess the 30th/31st. But there is no 31st of September, so that's the 1st of October. Do remember that it's perfectly normal for babies to come within two weeks either way of their due dates. You could still have a September baby, if that's what you want. At this point, I just want a baby. :)


----------



## wbee

Oh how silly of me! Of course there's no September 31st. I woukd love a seSeptember baby but October is just fine too. I just love summer so much and by the second week of October it's quite cold. I just want a healthy baby!

I started pregnancy yoga today and feel great! I used to run a lot but haven't in the past 5-6 months. Depression had gotten the better of me. If I want to have a healthy and natural pregnancy, I need to up my fitness. I plan to ask my midwife about starting a running program. I'd love nothing more than to run in the summer sunshine with my baby belly :)


----------



## Frustrated42

I'm so sorry brunette. I hope you little bean sticks in there.

I told my parents yesterday. My mom freaked out and is so excited. My dad just kept saying perfect. They have been waiting for my grand kids for so long and are really excited.


----------



## Tara158505

wbee, your trying to have yours in September and im wanting to skip it lol!! i know in the end all that matters is the healthy and happy baby, but with my bad experiences and so many losses in September i'd like to skip it all together, but with my premie history i am sure ill hit it right on the head.. if i go by my lmp my due date is September 23rd, which is the day both my grandparents got killed in a crash by a 18 wheeler..my dad also died that same month less than a year later, plus multiple other reasons i hate that month, it seems like everything bad happens in it!! i know my lmp isn't right because i know when i ovulated, but i do find it rather odd... i sometimes wish we had midwives around here..

afm- nothing new dreamt i was having twins(thanks ginger!! :) ) off and on cramping at times and slight headaches, heartburn, the usual!! hope everyone is doing okay!!

brunette, i am so sorry you are having to go through this, i know how devastating it can be, but hopefully you just bought a box of duds!! i can't believe your dr won't take blood, mine does walk in's for that every day but the weekend, maybe you can go to the er and get some answers? i know they can't prevent it, but knowing something either way would help you greatly.. are you cramping or anything? again im so sorry sweetie:hugs:


----------



## whigfield

@GingerPanda Can't wait to find out! :happydance:

@Brunette I'm so sorry. Hopefully the test was a crap one. :hugs:

I dreamt I had twins the other day too - a boy and a girl. It's better than the first dream I had though, where it was quadruplets. :dohh: :haha:

Feeling so ill. I have a terrible cold and it's one of the worst ones I've had in years! Paracetamol is safe to take, right?!


----------



## wbee

Yes, you can take that in pregnancy. I needed it last week for a bad low backache while working.

tara, I'm sorry to hear of all your September hardships. Maybe it's the universe's way of turning it into a good month? Are you sure you don't have any midwives? Pretty much every area of the us has that option. Have you looked to see if there are any birth centers near you?


----------



## GingerPanda

Dunno about paracemetol... I had a dream last night that I had a girl.

I agree, it might be nice to have something good happen in September.


----------



## Tara158505

yea i have checked into it wbee, it's smaller here so we don't have many options, there's only two obgyn buildings here as well, not many choices here lol!!

ill take September if i have to, but honestly i would rather leave it alone lol!!


----------



## Frustrated42

I have to travel to see my obgyn. In my community there are only GP's and none will deliver babies. Therefore I have to travel 2.5 hours to the doctor. I called my doctor today just waiting for her to call me back this afternoon. If she doesn't call me back I may go to the walk in clinic just to have it confirmed by a doctor.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I started bleeding so it's over :cry:

Good Luck to you all.


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm so sorry, Brunette! :hugs: :cry: I hope you get your rainbow ASAP!


----------



## Tara158505

so sorry brunette!! my thoughts are with you!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ourturnnext

So sorry its happened again Brunette, life's cruel sometimes. I'm sure your little boy will help you through the sad times. I pray your next one is the sticky one xxxxx


----------



## wbee

Brunette I'm so sorry. If you need anything at all, don't hesitate to ask. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your little angel.


----------



## floridamomma

Hello ladies and wbee:)! I'm due oct 11. Hi everyone!!


----------



## wbee

Florida, I'm SO BEYOND excited for you! I really just knew this was your month. I felt it and now that you got your bfp I just have chills. OMG I'm so happy!


----------



## GingerPanda

Hi, Floridamomma! I'll add you in! :wave:

Tara, I think I forgot to tell you that I was born and raised in TN, just outside of Nashville! Spent a semester at ETSU in Johnson City. I think that's closer to Greenville.


----------



## floridamomma

wbee said:


> Florida, I'm SO BEYOND excited for you! I really just knew this was your month. I felt it and now that you got your bfp I just have chills. OMG I'm so happy!

Thank you so much I really am still in shock but I just know that this one for me and you are going to be a rainbow babies


----------



## Frustrated42

Congrats Florida! You are due on my bday!


----------



## whigfield

@BrunetteBimbo I'm so very sorry for your loss. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

@Floridamomma Welcome!


----------



## floridamomma

Frustrated42 said:


> Congrats Florida! You are due on my bday!

I have 2 daughters born in October. One October 1 and one the 7th


----------



## ourturnnext

Hi Florida, congrats on your BFP. My daughter's also an October baby and I married my husband in October so we're hoping its our lucky month :)


----------



## GingerPanda

My wedding anniversary is also in October. Love that month!

Hubs is making fun of me for wanting to put bub in a Halloween costume! What's the point of having an October baby if not the adorable infant outfits?! :haha:


----------



## alicarr74

I am due October 1st :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome! I'll add you in!


How is everyone doing today? Symptom updates? Fun plans for the weekend?


----------



## alicarr74

Good, mainly fatigued my boobs aren't as sore thank god. Sadly I have to work ten hours each for the next seven days, but it will be worth it :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Yowch, but that paycheck will be nice!

My boobs seem to kill me at night when I'm trying to sleep, but they don't throb during the day. Still no real nausea or anything. I know I'll regret wishing for morning sickness if I get it, but I never got it with my 8w-MMC, so I'm just desperate for this time to be different.

I did kind of notice some stomach turning yesterday. I have been bingeing a show called Oddities on Netflix where these people sell pickled mutated animals and human bones and all kinds of stuff. I thought it was really cool for like a week, but yesterday I was watching it while having a yogurt and my stomach started to turn. :haha:

This weekend is the pre-release for a new Magic: The Gathering set, so hubs and I are probably gonna go to our local comic book store and compete in the pre-release competition. I made Top-8 out of 50+ at our last event back in September. It was tons of fun, and I won free booster packs.


----------



## ourturnnext

I'm trying to work out how to get out of what will be an extremely messy girls night out on Sat, its been planned for months! Think I'm gonna confide in my two closest friends and get them to help me hatch a plan. Maybe play the poorly toddler card??? 

Symptoms wise, I've got slight pulling and twinging in my lower tummy today, I remember having that with my first pregnancy too so not worried. Other than that, feeling ok and enjoying reading everyone's updates :)


----------



## wbee

Welcome, *ali*!

Good morning ladies! Last night I was woken abruptly at 315 am with a full bladder. Once I relieved myself and cozied back up in bed my body was like "Oh good, you're awake! I want to eat! Now!" I tried to fight it off for a half hour and gave in and got myself a snack. I was not too happy, though, lol.

This morning was the second day of first trimester pregnancy yoga (I just search and follow youtube videos) and I feel AMAZING! Finished it off with a cup of chai and half an avocado. I'm determined to do everything I can to have a healthy and happy pregnancy. Yoga just gives me this wonderful feeling and so much energy for the day. I really recommend it! Even if you can only do 5-10 minutes to start with. I did 15 yesterday and 20 today and just feel so wonderful.

I'm really feeling like I want to run some races this summer, though I won't be signing up for anything more than a 5K because I have been off running for the past 5-6 months and I'm sure I can't run more than that (I used to run 5-10 miles, so nothing extreme).

I just feel so good today (except the sharp pains I'm getting due to gas and constipation, yuck!). I am glowing from the inside. My little beebs is not going anywhere, I just know it :happydance:.


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope you get it figured out!


----------



## wbee

*Ourturn* I hope you are able to get out without much trouble!

*Ginger* How are you today?


----------



## skinnysmrs

Can I jump in here too :) 

Edd 28th but first baba so will probably go over.
From Ireland xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Skinnysmrs, Fáilte! I'll get you added in!

Wbee, we must have posted about the same time! I'm good! Boobs killing me! And I ended up waking up early today too. TOTALLY unlike me! I'm glad you're feeling confident! I'm feeling pretty confident Im not gonna have another loss either! :)


----------



## skinnysmrs

Thanks Ginger. I love yer positivity x
Sore boobies on this side aswell as waves of yocky nausea. Don't mind at all though. I've an early scan tmw (some bleeding n cramps last week) will be 5+3 so will probably have to go back again. X


----------



## GingerPanda

We've gotta be positive when we're trying for rainbows! I hope your scan goes great!


----------



## wbee

Welcome, *skinnysmrs*! I'm jealous you are having an early scan! Your due date is the same as mine (though, I expect mine to change after my scan next thursday due to ovulation date vs lmp).

*Ginger*, I did not appreciate being woken up but on the other hand, I love all these "miseries" because I feel like everything is going in the right direction.

Currently fighting off nausea. I think the dha supplements I take make me nauseated. My sister had horrible morning sickness and vomiting her whole pregnancy and I really hope I don't have it. She also had gestational diabetes, which makes it worse.. and apparently that means my risk is elevated as well (but my diet is much better than her overly process heavy carb diet, so here's to hoping that helps).


----------



## GingerPanda

Woo! Here's to hoping for no gestational complications!


----------



## Frustrated42

I was up early this morning as well ladies. I just want to sleep in so I'm not tired through the day but my body has other plans. I've had a bit of nausea this morning so I got DH to grab me a ginger ale. I have my first appointment today and will have an early scan in a couple weeks. Will get that appointment today as well. Going shopping for a new tv today as ours blew up yesterday, not really what I wanted to spend money on. I will update later after my appointment this afternoon.


----------



## skinnysmrs

Im so nervous ahead of scan :/ just hoping everything is ok. Love this thread.

On the upside I just devoured freshly roasted chicken. First thing ive managed to stomach all day. How delicious it was.

Have any of u guys tried ginger ale for upset tummies? X


----------



## Tasha

I hope you dont mind me replying, I've been reading/stalking for a few days but am a bit scared to stick my head in. I just wanted to reply to skinnymrs, I've not tried ginger ale but there are ginger sweets that are meant to be amazing for nausea/morning sickness x


----------



## wbee

*Frustrated*, I hope your appointment goes well. Your tv literally blew up? Yikes!

*skinnysmrs*, I haven't tried gingerale, but I did find some real ginger candies that really helped me the last time. Surely you'd be able to find some in Ireland? I found mine in the international candy section, apparently they aren't a big thing in America :lol: .


----------



## Tasha

Oh if you're in Ireland then maybe you have Holland and Barrett? They def sell them x


----------



## GingerPanda

The mantra is, "Today I am pregnant." Our appointments and scans will come and go. What will be will be, regardless of whether or not we make ourselves sick worrying about it. Let's all enjoy it while we can. :hugs:

I've never tried ginger for nausea, and never seen ginger candy!

Tasha, stalk away. :) Hopefully soon you can feel comfortable enough to join us.


----------



## wbee

*Ginger*, thanks for sharing. I like that mantra very much

*tasha*, stalk and reply as much as you'd like. I hope your little bub sticks <3


----------



## floridamomma

I am stalking as well. It still doesn't feel real even tough I can't sleep and am having nausea and boob pain. I just feel like it can't be the baby it's too soon!


----------



## Tasha

Thank you both. I love that mantra too, another is 'hope is important'. Both are so true.

Gingerpanda, health food stores tend to have them.

Since I rudely barged in :haha: I may as well introduce myself. I am 28 years old and been married to my DH for ten years this year. I have M who is nine, NM who is eight, H who was stillborn at 36+6 in May 2007 (so six), K who is five, I then had seven first tri loses between 08/2008 and 09/2010, RR who was stillborn at 24+3 in April 2011 (so two) and then seven more first tri loses between 06/2011 and 03/2013. I hope my story doesnt scare you, I am a rarity and I have lots 'wrong' with me, I am on a multitude of vitamins, aspirin, clexane (blood thinning injections) and steroids (to suppress my immune system). 

Any way enough of that, just thought you might want to understand why it was hard for me to join you. I think my EDD is about the 4th October, but would rather not go on the front page for now if that is okay?

How has your day been, all of you?


----------



## Tasha

hey florida :wave:


----------



## GingerPanda

That's totally fine, I'll put you up when you're ready. :)

I have seen you around and some of your story. I'm sorry these journeys are so much harder for you than they should be. I'm hoping so hard that this will be another rainbow for you. You're right, hope is SO important.


----------



## floridamomma

Hey Tasha!! wbee invited me over. It's nice to kind of sit back in observe. I have all my trust in God this time around but little heart does say what if? Then I remember there is nothing I can't have with God on my side! I'm so proud to see you joining in with us and look forward to finishing this race with you!!


----------



## skinnysmrs

Thanks girls, Ginger Ale is kinda popular here I think with morning sickness, just to sip away at it, that and gingernut biscuits ;)

I will certainly try Holland and Barrett for the sweets though, I like the sound of them :)


Ginger - I am loving that mantra!!!!!!


----------



## Frustrated42

wbee said:


> *Frustrated*, I hope your appointment goes well. Your tv literally blew up? Yikes!
> 
> *skinnysmrs*, I haven't tried gingerale, but I did find some real ginger candies that really helped me the last time. Surely you'd be able to find some in Ireland? I found mine in the international candy section, apparently they aren't a big thing in America :lol: .

 The screen didnt blow up but we heard it on the inside when it blew up. I just looked at DH and said guess were going tv shopping after my appointment tomorrow. 

I have been sipping ginger ale for the nausea and it helps a bit which is good.


----------



## ourturnnext

Hi Tasha, you sound like a very strong woman to have been through so much. Really hope this is the sticky one for you xxx

Ginger your mantra almost made me cry, that's so true and totally sums up how I feel. I'm not stressed, or nervous, just happy to be pregnant for today. What's meant to be, will be, that's what we've always said x


----------



## wbee

Have you all have a flu shot? What are your thoughts? Normally I'm quite against putting things like that in my body, but with the H1N1 scare this year I'm contemplating getting it. Obviously I'm going to ask my midwife, but what are your opinons?


----------



## GingerPanda

I got the flu shot 2 years ago. It skipped my mind last year, but I didn't get sick. I haven't gotten it this year either. I think I'm afraid to until I ask my doctor if it's okay when I'm at my appointment. When we got them, we just went to Kroger and got it done while we were grocery shopping.



For those of you who like POAS science, I cracked open my CB digis with conception indicators to have a peek at the strip that measures what your levels of hCG are. There are two strips inside. One is yes or no pregnant. The other's line darkness determines whether it says 1-2, 2-3, or 3+.

I'm not sure, but I think I might be close to the 3+, since that line is almost as dark as the control!
 



Attached Files:







conceptionindicators.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wbee

My appt can't come soon enough. I've been really itchy all over, except my legs. It's not normal for me and it is awful. I've been reading about cholestasis and now I'm worried that could be it. I haven't even met my midwife yet, so I've no idea who I'd call in the mean time. Next Thursday really needs to hurry up!


----------



## GingerPanda

I wouldn't worry too much. It's an abnormally cold winter, so skin is drier. I've been super itchy from it too! Body lotion helps me. :)

But if you're really worried, I'm sure you could call your doctor's office and talk to a nurse.


----------



## wbee

I'm probably just getting myself hyped up, lol. I'm not itchy right now, it's not constant. I'll just mention it at my appt I think. I need to stop googling!


----------



## Tasha

Fab lines ginger. 

Wbee, if cream doesnt help and you're still worried see your doctor x


----------



## floridamomma

wbee said:


> Have you all have a flu shot? What are your thoughts? Normally I'm quite against putting things like that in my body, but with the H1N1 scare this year I'm contemplating getting it. Obviously I'm going to ask my midwife, but what are your opinons?

My job required it and I just happen to get it January. I don't think it's an issue if your not allergic it's actually recommended for pregnant women as long as it's the dead virus


----------



## Tasha

I wont be having the flu shot. Personal opinion though isnt it?


----------



## Tara158505

i got mine maybe 2 weeks before I found out I was pregnant, but even if I had known I would have gotten it, my doctor recommends it, because the flu is no joke on an adult imagine a baby and too many teenagers have died from it this year, as well as every year, but if you don't get out much you may be safe, I got my kids the mist instead of the shot. I just think it's better to get it then to risk getting the flu while pregnant, normally my obgyn would give it to me if I had already been going there and pregnant, but when im not I just go to wal greens or somewhere that does them..


----------



## skinnysmrs

Are flu shots recommended. I had one in nov before I got pregnant. Should I get another?


----------



## GingerPanda

I think if you had it in November, you should be fine. :)


----------



## Tara158505

they are highly recommended for children, elderly, and pregnant women. if you have already gotten one THIS flu season, then you will be okay until the next flu season. the reason for this is because each season a new strand of the flu goes around and until they know the strand they can't make a vaccine. every season its a different type of flu bug, that's why we have to get new shots each season.. hope this helps..


----------



## whigfield

Welcome alicarr74, skinnymrs & Tasha :happydance:

@wbee I haven't had the flu shot and not sure if I will have it yet. Just had a terrible cold over the past few days and leaning more towards the shot now, but I will see what my midwife suggests at the booking appointment - I won't rush to get one if it isn't suggested.

My cold is buggering off now, thank God. I haven't had one that bad in YEARS - blaming the pregnancy hormones!! :haha: My nose is really dry and cracking - would it be safe to put some vaseline on just to help ease it? Only nervous because of inhaling any chemicals etc (I am even not wearing perfume the first trimester this time round.. And my hair will be like Gandalf's without dye soon. :haha:)


----------



## skinnysmrs

Ok thanks girlies xx

Ps scan went great today saw sac and little bean. Going back in 2 wks for heartbeat. Very surreal but thankfully its in the right place which was the worry. X 

Im overdosing on gingerale. Nausea is so bad :(


----------



## whigfield

Congrats on your scan skinnymrs! Did you get any pics? :flower:


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats!


----------



## skinnysmrs

whigfield said:


> Congrats on your scan skinnymrs! Did you get any pics? :flower:

No Whigfield. Im so gutted I completely forgot :( :( :( :(


----------



## Tara158505

you get sick easier when pg because your immune system gets very weak to support the baby, which is why they want you to get a flu shot and take prenatal vitamins and lost of vitamin c !! :)


----------



## whigfield

Spoke too soon. Had some pink spotting. Praying this baby is okay. :cry:


----------



## GingerPanda

:hugs: I hope everything is okay!


----------



## GingerPanda

I think I just realized that it kinda bugs me a little bit when farther along preggos give me advice or compare my situation to theirs, especially if they've not had losses. Please NO ONE be offended because I am hormonal and getting nervous as my scan date approaches, and it's totally not really logical for me to feel this way. I understand they're offering advice because they care and want me to feel better. But it feels like they're giving advice to someone who has never been pregnant. It's like... denying my previous pregnancy. Like, I know I'm going to cramp in early pregnancy and not to worry. I've been there! The sad fact is that, yes this would be my first child(ren). But it's not my first pregnancy. I'm not in new territory yet. I've tread all this ground before.

Does anyone else feel the same way when someone pops on and says, "Oh, don't worry! I cramped at six weeks, it's normal!" Like, I know you're trying to help, but I've made it passed six weeks, so I know that.

"Oh, I was so nervous before my first ultrasound too, but everything was fine!" Well, good for you. That nightmare came true for me at my first ultrasound, so forgive me if I live in a world where it doesn't always turn out to be butterflies and sunbeams in the end.


----------



## whigfield

@skinnymrs Awww! No worries. At your next scan hopefully you'll get one and you can post it up here for us all to see! :hugs:

@GingerPanda That is exactly how I feel. Any sign of spotting, cramping, loss of symptoms... I'm completely tensing up. I think people just want to try and reassure you, though. It is different after a loss though because you are just that so much more on edge.

Spotting hopefully dying off, laying down as much as I can. Damn you body! Stop scaring me like this!!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Really hoping everything is okay, Whigfield! Sending sticky bean dust! :dust:


----------



## floridamomma

Finger panda is completely understand where your coming from but your right all they (we) want to do is help. But after 3 losses I too sometimes look at people and want to say well we all can't frap rainbows and unicorns now can we? Lol hugs Hun


----------



## floridamomma

Whitfield I hope everything is going just fine. Maybe ring ob? Was it a tranvsvag? That'll cause spotting


----------



## floridamomma

So got labs from ob hcg 35 progesterone 26.6 at 3 weeks 3 days. They said I'm still going to take 200mcg of progesterone due to my previous losses though. I absolutely adore my new ob


----------



## GingerPanda

Lol, I know they're trying to help, but it's not really helping. I think I'll appreciate it more when I know bean is sticky and get into uncharted pregnancy territory. For me, that's after 8 weeks.


Florida, great numbers!


----------



## floridamomma

GingerPanda said:


> Lol, I know they're trying to help, but it's not really helping. I think I'll appreciate it more when I know bean is sticky and get into uncharted pregnancy territory. For me, that's after 8 weeks.
> 
> 
> Florida, great numbers!

Omg can I spell check please!! Finger panda! That is wrong on so many levels. Sorry. Yeah forme it's about 9 weeks where my heart will slow down


----------



## GingerPanda

LOL, I wasn't going to say anything!


----------



## floridamomma

And for that I thank you lol


----------



## whigfield

I didn't have a scan today, floridamomma. :flower: Spotting (for the moment) seems to have eased off, and then I got hit with diarrhea. :haha: I am not having a good day today! :dohh:


----------



## whigfield

Good numbers though Florida! For me, a safe zone is... 6+ weeks with heartbeat seen, and NO subchorionic hematoma. :dohh: My losses have been chemicals and then the 11 week loss - but that was due to a SCH. I'm scared that with this spotting I might have another (though I know you can have a SCH with no bleeding). A scan will tell though.. So roll on Feb 7th. :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

It's close!


----------



## Frustrated42

Whigfield feb. 7 is so close. 

GP people always feel they need to give advice I am guilty of it from time to time lol. 

I went for my hcg test today and I hope my numbers come back good. I'm so nervous about it even though I shouldn't be. My appointment yesterday went well and the doctor have me info on genetic testing. I'm not sure it's something I want to do. DH and I need to talk about it. I'm having a hard time not poas just to see those 2 lines again but I promised DH I wouldn't buy anymore. She also said my due date was sept 30 but that is going by my lmp which I know isn't exactly right, so I'm going to keep it in October until my scan.


----------



## floridamomma

Sorry whigfield I bouncing between a few threads:/ I'm sorry about that


----------



## wbee

*florida* those numbers sound great!

*Ginger* I completely understand what you're saying. For me it's 8 weeks too (first scan, learned baby was two weeks behind and all went downhill)

*whig* is a SCH more likely to reoccur? I have my scan on the 6th, so I'm with you on wanting next week to hurry up and get here! Glad your spotting stopped. I hope it continues to stay away.


----------



## pennymarie

Hi all! 

I wanted to join. I'm actually at the hospital getting bloodwork done now waiting for results. But they confirmed the pregnancy. 

According to calculators my due date is October 1st, 2014. 

I'm really cautious about this....so we shall see!


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Penny! I'll add you in!


----------



## pennymarie

So no ultrasound....but they said i can make an appt for next week. So at least I can get an early appt. 

But hCG levels: 3036 whatever units 


I have no idea what this means??? I asked how far along be said between 3-6weeks... Seems a bit vague, which I know it's hard to tell now.


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm gonna guess you're early 5 weeks!


----------



## pennymarie

Since conception? Cause I had my last period on December 25th, but I have a 5-6 week cycle, not four....so when the gosh did I ovulate???


----------



## Tara158505

Ginger, girl I totally get it, I felt the same way in another thread. like I was stupid and hadn't researched all this information before, especially the basic info.. it was like oh now you can get a positive before the egg implants etc.. umm no lady you can't.. then it was just like she was trying to make me feel down.. I know its not the exact same cause they are trying to help you and maybe this girl was me too, but that's not how I took it. I took it as being a smart ass and thinking I am stupid. so many things she said didn't make sense, but I didn't bother correcting her because I saw no point she would have tried to make it like she knew what she was talking about, she even thinks you can get positive pregnancy tests before implantation, which is the first thing we learn about, implantation has to take place first.. I know some don't bother looking it up so they don't know, but usually after a loss it sparks your interest or at least it did mine.. ughh I hope that comes out right I feel like I sound snotty and that's not how I mean it I felt like I was being patronized by her and every time I got a positive hcg or opk it was oh after a loss it can stay for weeks and weeks because mine did and I was like nooo blood confirmed it and im not you... anyway..


I am not sure when I will feel out of the "red zone" since I had a mmc at 13w3days and it took 17 to pass him, so I don't know at this point if I will ever feel completely safe about it, I am ordering a fetal monitor this time though, so I can listen to the heart beat any time I want, hopefully that will help keep my stress level down since that's what happened last time no heartbeat and stopped growing at my previous scan I had 2 weeks prior at 11w3d so it had to of happened shortly after, even though I felt baby move and was sooo sick, I was sick worse after I found out and actually started throwing up!! every time I feel wet I am checking for blood, but so far none after bd and none any other time AS OF YET that is.. we will see.. but I am enjoying it while it lasts!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Frustrated42

I'm the same as you Tara everytime I feel wet I want to check for blood. Then I think I'm being crazy and I need to relax. Should have my hcg results tomorrow or Friday and I'm nervous but I just keep thinking positive.


----------



## whigfield

Haha no worries Floridamomma! :flower:

@wbee I don't THINK so... But from what a lot of ladies have posted, they have ended up getting SCHs in subsequent pregnancies... So I have no idea. :dohh: I haven't had any bleeding so far today (but it IS only 10am) so I feel a little reassured. Last pregnancy, I had pretty much heavy bleeding every single day (though baby was fine, until the VERY last day!). So it is different this time. I'll just cross my fingers and pray!

Welcome pennymarie and congrats! :happydance:

Happy 5 weeks GP. :flower:

I too check for blood everytime I feel wet. I worry every time! :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

pennymarie said:


> Since conception? Cause I had my last period on December 25th, but I have a 5-6 week cycle, not four....so when the gosh did I ovulate???

No, your pregnancy would be dated from your LMP, which actually puts you at 5w1d. I was going to guess that far based on your hCG level, so I would say you're right on! You may have ovulated early in your cycle, as your number was more consistent for 5w2d the day of your draw.



Whigfield, thanks! I'm happy not to be a sesame seed anymore! I hope that bleeding stays faaaaar away, and it was just your bean getting extra snuggled in!

Frustrated, positive is the way to go!

Tara, I check for blood everytime too. I was grocery shopping yesterday, and I felt it. It was maddening trying to get all my stuff picked out, bought, and brought home so I could check. I was freaking out the whole time!

I'm pretty crampy today.


----------



## skinnysmrs

Hey ladies. Saw this today and thought it was lovely. Wanted to share with you all x :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_104551251428516.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## GingerPanda

Awwwww


----------



## wbee

That's beautiful, skinnysmrs, thank you for sharing :).

Currently trying to make myself get out of bed and eat something. Just being lazy! Need to calm my hunger and then do some yoga and some walking for the day.


----------



## whigfield

I really can't believe I'll be 6 weeks on Sunday. The 5th week has just flown past but I think that's because I've been so sick. Every cloud and all. :haha: I feel bad for wishing the weeks away but I just want out of the first trimester and IN to the second!


----------



## GingerPanda

Agreed! I wanna just skip to when I can feel kicking!


----------



## whigfield

I can't even imagine what kicking will feel like! It's so exciting and weird to think about!


----------



## skinnysmrs

Omg the moment I feel a kick I will probably faint. I just can't wait.

The week has flown whigfield :) so cool we are exact day by day lol. I keep thinking 'right this time next week I'll be approaching week 7. Another week down, another week closer to 12 :)


----------



## GingerPanda

I can't wait. My ultrasound is at 7w1d.


----------



## whigfield

@skinnymrs I know, it's crazy! Can't believe we both got BFPs on the same day at 9dpo too! Though yours was a lot darker than mine! 

I think focusing on week by week is a lot less depressing than saying, "in March I'll be 12 weeks!" :haha: 

Counting down the days though! Not long til our scan at 6+5. Really hope it all comes out okay. I'm more excited than worried at the moment though - that'll definitely change by Sunday!

Your scan isn't too far away either GP! So exciting!


----------



## skinnysmrs

Go with the moment. We are flying along nicely now. You and Ginger must post pics of your scans. Don't forget to ask like me :(


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha: There's no way I'll forget. I just REALLY hope it turns out better than my last scan!


----------



## ourturnnext

Aarghhh I've got scan envy!!! I was hoping the doc would say I could have an early one for reassurance but been no mention so far. Dunno if I can wait for twelve weeks!

Aww the first time I felt my daughter kick I cried buckets. Its so magical and I'm majorly excited about feeling it again :)


----------



## wbee

Ourturn, could you try asking for an early scan? Many women I've talked to were able to get early ones after a loss if only to calm their nerves.


----------



## floridamomma

I started progesterone supplements last night after fighting with pharmacy and ob to get it ordered. Ob would say they ordered it then pharmacy would say they didn't. I was supposed to start it the previous night but didn't get a chance to. My insurance is requiring a prior auth for it so I have to pay out of pocket which for now is 90 a month. I'm on 200mg is there anything I should be looking for that may happen.


----------



## floridamomma

ourturnnext said:


> Aarghhh I've got scan envy!!! I was hoping the doc would say I could have an early one for reassurance but been no mention so far. Dunno if I can wait for twelve weeks!
> 
> Aww the first time I felt my daughter kick I cried buckets. Its so magical and I'm majorly excited about feeling it again :)

Or can you pay for a private scan?


----------



## ourturnnext

I'll ask about a scan at my booking-in appointment with midwife next week. The worst they can say is no I suppose! Its crossed my mind getting a private one but can't really afford it x


----------



## wbee

Just started spotting. Reddish brown no cramps. Waiting for office to call me back. I'm terrified and home alone bawling.


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh no, wbee! Reddish brown is old blood, so no cramps is a good sign. I hope the doctor calls you back soon! :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

Oh wbee! I know it's impossible but try to stay calm for bubs. We are here for you. And it does sound like old blood.


----------



## wbee

Going in for blood work in half hour. They put me on 48 hour bed rest. I don't feel good about it. My boobs stopped hurting and I'm not constipated any more. I'm so scared.


----------



## Tara158505

hey ladies,
just thought I would check in I took a cb digi yesterday and here's the pic.. I missed 2-3 though.. weird.. especially freaked me out after I had that dream I was pregnant with twins and all this talk about twins lol..


webee, I am so sorry but brown is old blood which means it's not anything recent have you had sex or anything to cause it? with my last one I always had brown spotting after sex or ultra sound or anything, so hang in there mine was form the placenta attaching/implanting as well.. which starts at 4 weeks and ends by 12 so it could be that as well depending on how far along you are!!:hugs::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







1-30-14.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## floridamomma

ourturnnext said:


> I'll ask about a scan at my booking-in appointment with midwife next week. The worst they can say is no I suppose! Its crossed my mind getting a private one but can't really afford it x

I know they will if your unsure of your dates and it should be covered for free


----------



## floridamomma

Also you can lose and gain symptoms your whole pregnancy. Get some rest


----------



## wbee

I asked to check my progesterone too. Should have results in a couple hours


----------



## Frustrated42

Wbee I hope the spotting is nothing to worry about. I agree brownish blood is old.

I got my scan booked for feb. 10. The original booking was for feb. 5 but DH and I are leaving for Vegas tomorrow for 5 days so I had to rebook. I can't wait for the early scan when I get to see little bean.


----------



## wbee

I'm out.


----------



## Frustrated42

Wbee I'm so sorry to hear that!


----------



## floridamomma

Wbee I'm so sorry. There are no words


----------



## ourturnnext

Oh wbee no :( so sorry to hear that. Take time to recover and heal. Hugs xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Wbee, I'm so sorry, hon! :hugs: I'm sending love and best wishes for a rainbow as soon as you're ready.


----------



## Tara158505

wbee, I am so sorry for you loss.. my thoughts are with you hon, if you need to talk we are all here ready to listen anytime!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tara158505

ginger, I am curious, have you taken another digi? I am just wondering if you are 3+ too!! I totally missed 1-2, but it could still be normal who knows!! I can't wait to talk for my doctor to call me Monday with an appt!!


----------



## GingerPanda

I took one yesterday at 5w exactly, and it still said 2-3. It was my last one. I have to figure out how to get more without hubs finding out. :haha:


----------



## Tara158505

ginger, I know I did the same thing last night :haha: but the one I bought broke I have to call cb get replacements even though I really don't need them now, but my friend had one next door and brought it to me and it was 3 + and I have noticed all my test are extremely dark I mean I took one a day for a while til I ran out, but still hcg only doubles every 2-3 days and my tests seemed to be going so much faster!! Idk I am thinking I should only be 2-3 still ekk I had that dream so im freaked out a little lol.. even more so now that you say yours is still 2-3 !! what to do what to do lol oh and it was taken with very non concentrated pee because I used the pee I held forever on the first one that was broke and I just did it midstream so I think it had to be super strong hcg!!:shrug:


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha: No, you're right around where 3+ should show for a singleton pregnancy. :)

I've just bought some lol


----------



## Tara158505

here's my lines.. I just figured since we were a day apart we could kind of get a better idea and since the doctors thought twins could be a possibility for you, I figured I would take one to see where mine was at and I still think it seems really high to me its skipped 2-3 altogether and that's what I am at right now, the first test I took was so light you could barely see it these are extremely dark!! and I took the first test that was 1-2 9 days ago which should have put me in the 2-3 category.. I hope it is normal or just high hcg because I really don't know about twins, I mean I would be happy, but the stress it would put on my body since I already have issue with my cervix opening early and softening wouldn't be too good together, but technically I should still be in the 2-3 til this week coming up ugh oh well all I care about is that I am!! :happydance: so what did your say?!!
 



Attached Files:







cb 1.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Frustrated42

Tara those lines are so different how far apart did you take those tests. Mine are dark as well the test line definitely darker then the control line. That was a week ago for me that they were that dark. I wanted to take a digi but dh doesn't want me spending more money on tests. So no digi for me but it would be interesting to see how many weeks it would put me at.


----------



## Tara158505

I was just thinking, maybe you just had a good jump of hcg at the start is why it more than doubled.. I just figured you would be at 3+ before me especially if it was doubling/tripling like it did the first time lol, but I think that's why they still always check because everyone is different.. im not sure what my normal is if it doubles exactly or lower than double, or higher because I haven't ever thought about it or had to keep getting blood to find out.. mine was lowering instead of doubling before soo... ya know how that went ugh.. oh well all that matters is we are expecting precious babies, no matter the number as long as they are healthy, I just think like I said before twins would be too much on my body and since run in my family it freaks me out a little!!


----------



## Tara158505

frustrated that was just this digi I took not the last one, the way these work are two separate sticks the first one on the left there either is a line or there isn't it is for pregnant or not pregnant the other is the hcg level 1-2, 2-3, 3+ this is 9 days after my initial 1-2 test but it was very faint


----------



## Frustrated42

Tara158505 said:


> frustrated that was just this digi I took not the last one, the way these work are two separate sticks the first one on the left there either is a line or there isn't it is for pregnant or not pregnant the other is the hcg level 1-2, 2-3, 3+ this is 9 days after my initial 1-2 test but it was very faint

Ok guess I never really knew how they worked. I never really researched the digis because to be honest and because I'm a pessimist I never thought I would get one to say pregnant. Still in complete shock that I'm pregnant.


----------



## GingerPanda

Tara, like I said, I don't see anything out of the ordinary for a singleton pregnancy in your tests. You didn't take one for 9 days, so you really skipped the whole time you would have picked up a 2-3. You are right now at the time when it is totally normal for a singleton pregnancy to show up 3+. I think you are worrying about twins over nothing. :)

Right now, I'm thinking that I'm having a singleton based on how long it's taking to hit 3+ for me. Maybe at first there were two, but I think it's just one now. I took one tonight, and it came up 2-3, but I hadn't been holding very long. I'll take one with FMU in the morning.

Can't sleep. We tried going to bed two hours ago, but I'm sick with a head cold, and too miserable to stay asleep. Decided to have a cough drop and a hot bath to see if it would help.


----------



## GingerPanda

Got my 3+ with FMU!


----------



## Tara158505

yeah ginger its hard to tell since they only go to 3+ but when I took it I had hardly any pee cause I used all my pee for the first one that messed up so I must had very strong hcg right now, they do have test that tell you the range of hcg that's in your system , but they have mixed reviews.. I get my appt Monday then ill know the day I get my ultra sound I still think it jumped awfully fast since I was negative on the digi I took right before I got the pregnant and 1-2 and now already at a 3+ , but I don't think twins, I just think I have a high level this go round due to all my losses... as for you having a twin and now only one, have you had any bleeding, it is fairly common to lose on and one continue on, but you will pass the first one, and believe you are mcing, later to find out one made it.. there is a rare case of the one that passed staying in the womb and not being passed, but that is very rare and dangerous!! I am thinking you just had a good jump at the starting line lol that's very common as well, which is why they want to check incase, because us is the only for sure way to know!!

afm I had a scare lastnight!! it's fine as of now, but I thought I saw a dot on my paper and I check and nothing a few times then I ran down the sides and got 2 brownish pieces of cm I checked again and thought I saw some tanish color and thought for sure here it goes.. well I freaked out of course... until I kept seeing nothing more and got to thinking.. tmi, but I was needing to go to the bathroom the night before and I had to go, but was dry and I had to push soooo freaking hard it was like I pushed out 2 babies, honestly I don't have to try that hard when im in labor.. I was worried when I was doing it if it would make me bleed or be okay for the baby, but I had to let it out.. I have read bowel movements can cause bleeding.. but this wasn't even bleeding or spotting it was a few dots is the best way to describe it, but after I remembered that I felt so stupid!! I was freaking for nothing and still nothing as of yet.. doesn't mean I won't start, but for now im not stressing it.. I need my progesterone asap though..

ginger, congrats on the 3+ you got yours 3 days after mine!! we have to be really close!!:hugs:


----------



## Reba1987

Hi all! Can I join? I am due Oct 8th after having a miscarriage last August


----------



## GingerPanda

Tara, I really think we're going to get our rainbows! Can't wait for our scans!


Reba, welcome! I'll get you added in!


----------



## whigfield

Oh no, wbee! I'm so, so sorry to hear that. :hugs: 

Congrats on the 3+ on the digi, Tara. :happydance: I'm going to take a digi tomorrow, hoping I see 3+ too! Terrified I'll see 2-3 or even worse, 1-2 though! :dohh:

GingerPanda, last pregnancy we had twins (though it was identical twins, so I don't know if that makes a difference) and my HCG was normal, not high. (The m/c was completely down to a SCH which had nothing to do with levels or health of the babies) I have also heard of stories where people have had multiples and had regular HCG levels, too! Congrats on your 3+ though!!

Welcome Reba :happydance:

So... I bought a new car today. :dohh: It's a little 2009 Peugeot 107 (I am a nervous driver, so I like really small cars - plus this one is very economical and road tax is crazy cheap, and it's cheap to insure too) but I think I am going to just die if we are carrying more than one, because we'll have to sell it. :haha: As it is we'll have to buy a very small stroller to fit it in the boot (trunk?), looking at ones like the Bugaboo Bee, Maxi Cosi Loola Up/Streety, etc etc. I really loved the Uppababy Vista (I used to work selling Quinny/Maxi Cosi/Uppababy strollers and carseats, so got to fiddle with them all) but I think it'll be WAY too big to fit in this car. :haha:

Feeling better though which is good! And less than a week til my scan! Eeeek! :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

An update from meeee: just took another digi with evening urine, and got a 3+! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## Krippy

May I join? EDD is October 16, 2014!


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Krippy! :wave:


----------



## whigfield

Yay, welcome Krippy! :happydance:


----------



## HBomb

Hi, so I had an ectopic that ruptured in July 2011, and this is my first positive test since, which I got just this last Thursday. It's too early to know if this will be another ectopic so naturally I'm worried, but I'm hopeful. Some things seem different this time, like more cramping around implantation time, so I'm encouraged. With me, it feels like a two-week-wait, and then another two-week-wait until I can see an ultrasound. 

Anyways, just wanted to say hey, and sending hugs and support to fellow travelers who have lost, but still yearn.


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, HBomb! Congrats! about your ectopic.

Do you want to be added to the front page with your due date? If not, just let me know when you're ready :)


----------



## whigfield

Welcome HBomb. :hugs: Sorry to hear about your ectopic, but fingers crossed it will be all okay this time round!

So I've hit 6 weeks today... Eeeek! Can't believe it. It seemed like AGES away back before I'd missed AF. Just need a good scan on Friday, and then I'll hopefully relax a bit more.


----------



## pennymarie

Been in hospital for two hours cause I had spotting last night. It was pale brown/pink mixed with cm after orgasm. Called midwife and she said to come in for ultrasound. Tech isn't even here yet....


I can't stop crying but partner says to stay positive. I can't find the strength to. 

I just feel unworthy. So I kept thinking I hope to keep the baby because he deserves it, not me


----------



## floridamomma

pennymarie said:


> Been in hospital for two hours cause I had spotting last night. It was pale brown/pink mixed with cm after orgasm. Called midwife and she said to come in for ultrasound. Tech isn't even here yet....
> 
> 
> I can't stop crying but partner says to stay positive. I can't find the strength to.
> 
> I just feel unworthy. So I kept thinking I hope to keep the baby because he deserves it, not me

I had the same happen to me before. It is very scary but hopefully your little one will be there to calm you. I hope all is well and I will be praying for you. Hugs and prayers your way hun


----------



## GingerPanda

Whigfield, congrats on 6 weeks!

Penny, please let us know how you're doing, hon! I think spotting after sex and/or orgasm is normal. I totally understand your feelings of guilt and unworthiness. Just please remember that it's not your fault. You WILL get your rainbow, because you DO deserve it! :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

Oh pennymarie, so sorry to hear. :hugs: I'm sure it might just be some normal early pregnancy spotting? Our cervixes are so engorged with blood right now. :hugs: :hugs: Will be keeping fingers crossed for you anyway.


----------



## pennymarie

Took that long for the ultrasound tech to come, and there was just an empty sac. The nurse is being all secretive with bloodwork results. 

This is exactly how they acted last time. All secrets and "we are waiting on ___".


----------



## GingerPanda

:hugs:

No matter what, even worst case scenario, there's NO WAY you caused anything bad to happen. Especially not with sex. Please please please don't blame yourself.


----------



## pennymarie

I just hate it when they are so secretive. If everything was fine then they would just come in here and say so hours ago


----------



## ourturnnext

Oh Penny I hope everything works out for you. Hopefully it'll just be too early to see anything, I've heard of this happening to others during early pregnancy. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## pennymarie

Okay so doctor finally came and talked to me. She said someone was supposed to tell me at 6am that my beta levels are 13000 range....


----------



## GingerPanda

That is high for 5w4d.


----------



## pennymarie

Is it?? I'm so terrified of a molar? Since it was an empty sac and all. But I thought hcg levels were still normal. 

I just asked dr about it. She said she's an er doctor and doesn't know


----------



## GingerPanda

Click on the number for your dpo, and it will give you the ranges different women got on that day with successful pregnancies:

https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single



I hope everything is okay!


----------



## whigfield

According to this chart, the level is about right for 5+4. :flower:

https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy

Did you have a transvaginal or was it just abdominal? Will they ask you back in for another scan after a few days/weeks?

AFM.. Interesting development today.. Came home to a letter from the hospital, telling me I have an appointment on Wednesday afternoon for a scan and then an appointment with a midwife straight after! Not sure how that's randomly happened, but I will have to try and move my private scan now. :dohh:


----------



## Krippy

Let us know when you know more Penny! Thinking of you!

Yeeaaahhh! For the scan and appt Whigfield! :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay for a moved-up appointment! Can't wait to see scan pics!


----------



## pennymarie

whigfield said:


> According to this chart, the level is about right for 5+4. :flower:
> 
> https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy
> 
> Did you have a transvaginal or was it just abdominal? Will they ask you back in for another scan after a few days/weeks?
> 
> AFM.. Interesting development today.. Came home to a letter from the hospital, telling me I have an appointment on Wednesday afternoon for a scan and then an appointment with a midwife straight after! Not sure how that's randomly happened, but I will have to try and move my private scan now. :dohh:

They did a transvaginal. And since I had an appt Wednesday (first one) with the midwife, they said they might do another then or next week. There was a sac. But he couldn't tell muh beyond that. My levels last wednesday the 29th, was 3036, and this time 13000. So I hope that's enough

But whigfield, what time is yours on wednesday? Mine is at 11:15am CT. I shall be thinking of you. Personally I doubt they'll give me pictures so early, but just knowing everything is okay...


----------



## pennymarie

Panda: first off, it's a running joke how much I love pandas. I've seen all the ones in the us. I've been known to bolt across the zoo and jump up and down for hours while screaming pandas! (I'm 25) Pandas aren't even my favourite animal, they just make me bonkers. so just seeing your name calms me

Second since they say I'm about as far along as you, do you know your beta hcg?


----------



## GingerPanda

I like pandas, specifically red pandas. They're not my favorite animal either. I actually wanted to make my username GingerPandemic, but it had too many letters. So I ended up with GingerPanda because I wasn't feeling very creative. :haha:

I'm glad it soothes you lol. We're close in age, as I'll be 25 in less than a month. :)

Unfortunately, I haven't had my betas drawn since 12dpo, so I have no idea what they are now except that they're over 2600 because I've gotten a 3+ on a digi.

Sorry, hon!


----------



## whigfield

That seems like a good progression to me, pennymarie. :hugs: My scan is at 3.10pm (GMT UK) time. I'll be thinking of you too!

Ooooh. I'm 24! :happydance: We seem pretty similar in age here.

I woke up after having two horrible nightmares last night. The first one, I dreamed a massive nest of spiders exploded in our bed and was running all over my body! woke up and wouldn't sleep until I made OH check the bed because I was so sure it was real. :haha:

But the other one... My God. I dreamed we miscarried, and I passed everything but baby in the sac moved, and we just stared at each other for ages. It was so sad and I woke up so terrified and ran to the bathroom to check for blood immediately. :nope: Luckily, no blood, but I thought THAT was real too and woke up crying!

:dohh: Stupid pregnancy dreams!


----------



## whigfield

Re-found a website I stalked a lot when I was pregnant last time - it has (supposedly??) real footage of babies inside the womb starting at 6 weeks (they call it '4 weeks' as they move from conception). Very interesting to watch!

https://www.ehd.org/movies.php?mov_id=20


----------



## ourturnnext

Whigfield I remember watching that when I was pregnant with DD and it was so comforting, thanks for reminding me!

Right there with you with crazy pregnant dreams, I dreamt my DD was newborn again and I left her unattended in her pram and she was abducted! Still feel a bit freaked out this morning.

I got my first midwife apt on Thurs!! Gonna ask about early scan.

Anyone else bloated? I swear I look 20weeks already! X


----------



## whigfield

Eee that's soon! :happydance:

I am bloated a lot and looked pretty pregnant especially in the 3rd and fourth week - was terrified it was OHSS again! :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

Neat website! Thanks!

I was super bloated all the time in my first pregnancy. At six weeks, I bought maternity clothes because none of my clothes would fit!

This time, I've only gotten bloated a few times. But I've been sick (cold/crud) since Thursday, and haven't been hungry. Food is what usually makes me bloat. This kid is zapping all my resources to fight this illness off. :haha:


----------



## ourturnnext

I've also been full of cold for a week now, never thought it'd be taking me a while to fight it off cos all my resources are focused on my little bean!

Thurs is my booking-in appointment, I'm excited!

On an unrelated note... My husband told his sister I was pregnant yday. Her reaction: 'what, again?' No congrats, no enthusiasm, just that. Not expecting people to roll out red carpet and do fanfares for us but felt a bit disappointed by that reaction! X


----------



## Krippy

I see that most people are still testing so I have a question for you: I was thinking of taking a digi this time around as I am pretty sure this is my last pregnancy and I have never taken one and I really want to. I am 13 DPO today...when should I take one? Next week? Longer? I am nervous as I tested with my other FRER this morning and it was a only a little darker than 2 days ago. I know I increased my fluids yesterday as I felt my milk was running dry for my toddler so I am hoping that it caused my pee to be diluted. It is darker granted just not a lot darker... :( Should never have re-tested as now I am scared...Advice anyone?


----------



## GingerPanda

Krippy, do you have a pic of one of your tests so I can see how dark the line is? I got a positive on a digi before AF was due.


----------



## ourturnnext

I've had mixed results with digis. They came up 1-2wks straightaway with DD a week before AF was due. With my mc they were negative until four days before AF but still came up 1-2wks even when other tests were fading.

This time round I waited til the day AF was due and took one, 1-2wks appeared straightaway, then 2-3wks a few days later.

Maybe try with fmu tomorrow? I never got dark lines on any tests with DD and that was a text book pregnancy x


----------



## floridamomma

What are the hcg ranges for the digis?


----------



## GingerPanda

I called the Clearblue hotline, and this is what they told me:


1-2 = 10-155
2-3 = 156-2599
3+ = 2600+


----------



## Krippy

GingerPanda said:


> Krippy, do you have a pic of one of your tests so I can see how dark the line is? I got a positive on a digi before AF was due.

My phone camera is way crappy otherwise I would post it. It is defo darker so I think I am just overanalyzing...I have already decided to stop testing and wait patiently.:coffee:

Sorry... :blush: Thank you for all of the responses...I really just got all caught up and scared. It is so hard these first weeks as it is so out of our control and we just don't know about anything going on inside of us.


----------



## Krippy

ourturnnext said:


> I've had mixed results with digis. They came up 1-2wks straightaway with DD a week before AF was due. With my mc they were negative until four days before AF but still came up 1-2wks even when other tests were fading.
> 
> This time round I waited til the day AF was due and took one, 1-2wks appeared straightaway, then 2-3wks a few days later.
> 
> Maybe try with fmu tomorrow? I never got dark lines on any tests with DD and that was a text book pregnancy x

Thank you for the encouraging words! :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Take a deep breath and just repeat the mantra:

_"Today, I am pregnant."_


----------



## Krippy

GingerPanda said:


> Take a deep breath and just repeat the mantra:
> 
> _"Today, I am pregnant."_

<3 it! Thank you!


----------



## whigfield

@ourturnnext That sounds like my husband's mother - she's so unenthusiastic. :growlmad: He told her last weekend (against my wishes!) because she kept asking questions about our treatment. I promised myself after the way she acted when we lost our last one that she would be one of the last to know this time!

@Krippy I also got a positive digi before AF, 1-2 weeks.


----------



## ourturnnext

Sorry to change the subject here ladies but I've just been looking at my dates and I'm not sure I've calculated correctly. Can't remember exactly when I last had AF or ovulated, but I think AF was Dec 20th and ovulation was 7th Jan. Based on that, is my due date Oct 2nd or another date? I'm confused!!


----------



## GingerPanda

I told hubs that he could decide when we told his mom. We aren't speaking to her right now. I told my parents the day I got my BFP this time. They're very excited. They didn't learn about my first pregnancy until I called them to tell them we had to have a D&C.

I think it would be disappointing if someone wasn't excited for me, but honestly I think I would just drop that person. I don't have time for people who aren't as ecstatic as hubs and I are. :)


Ourturnnext, I had AF on Dec 26th and ovulated on Jan 10th, and I am due Oct 2nd. If you go by AF on Dec 20th, you would be due Sept 26th. If you go by ovulation on Jan 7th, you would be due Sept 30th. :)


----------



## whigfield

Yeah, September 30th seems right for ovulation on 7th Jan. :happydance:


----------



## ourturnnext

Oh my... So that puts me a few days ahead, wow! Thank you for that :D

Its very sad that people aren't happy for such good news. Everyone's been cautiously happy for us, given what happened last time, and that's fine, but was surprised by s-i-l specially cos she had a loss before having her little boy. 

Anyway, it doesn't matter, I'm just gonna concentrate on my little bean :) x


----------



## GingerPanda

So ourturnnext, what would you like me to change your EDD to? :)


----------



## ourturnnext

Yes please :D so that makes me six weeks now doesn't it???


----------



## ourturnnext

Sept 30th I'll go for x


----------



## floridamomma

I haven't told anyone at all. I actually think it is making me put myself first. When we tell people it's a lot of pressure on me everyone wants us to have a baby so bad


----------



## whigfield

I know that feeling, floridamomma. I've told my parents (they will always know, I am so close to my mom, call her every day etc etc), and my aunt who has been following our treatment and is like a second mom to me as well. Accidently told my cousin (but he has dealt with losses before and was rooting for us from the beginning) but now he's asking if he can tell his 12 year old mildly autistic son. I told him I'd prefer to wait for that until at least a healthy scan, because I wouldn't want to upset him if we lost this little one. His son is such a darling and so sweet but very sensitive, and dealing with panic attacks as it is right now. I think my cousin just wants him to have something to look forward to as we haven't had a baby in the family in a long time, but I think it's too risky right now.


----------



## GingerPanda

Ourturnnext, done! :)

Floridamomma, I can't wait until we all get comfortable enough to share the good news with our friends and loved ones!

Whigfield, your cousin's son sounds like such a sweet boy. He'll make a great 2nd cousin for your rainbow. :)


----------



## Tara158505

penny, I have read a lot about women being told they have a empty sac (blighted ovum) on an early scan only to find out later it was not an empty sac, it was just too early to really see anything. that's why the suggest if you can wait, to do so because it will lessen chances of misdiagnosed blighted ovum, or other issues.. also I had brownish cm/spotting like stuff after we had sex every time with my last one.. I had same thing the other day due to straining to make a bowel movement (tmi) I didn't have any sign of anything until the next night and only little dots, then nothing at all. I had sex last night and then I dreamt I was bleeding and then when I went to the bathroom there really was a little brown stuff, I checked cm and cp and its brownis cm like stuff I am guessing old dried up blood mixed in my cm from sex, I felt him hitting my cervix and that's the first time he has since I have been pregnant, I have been waiting on this and expecting it so I didn't freak out, for me it's usually normal.. 

my doctor is suppose to call me with an appt today, but nothing yet so we will see..


----------



## floridamomma

I agree he sounds like a wonderful kid. I think I'll share on Mother's Day I'll be like 18 weeks and maybe we will no the gender too


----------



## whigfield

Mother's Day is such a perfect day to share! :cloud9: Mother's Day in this country (UK) is Sunday 30th of March, a day after my birthday... So I might just hold out to share to the rest of family/friends then. I turn 14 weeks on that day!


----------



## GingerPanda

I think I'll make my Facebook announcement on April Fool's day so everyone thinks it's a joke. :haha:


----------



## floridamomma

Here it's May 11. I will be 18 weeks the day before. If I don't have a gender scan before I think we qill do it that Friday or Saturday privately so we can make the gender reveal Mother's Day gifts


----------



## whigfield

@GP :rofl: That's so mean! I love it. :haha:

@Floridamomma That sounds good. Private gender scans don't seem to be too expensive I've noticed! At least here anyway. :flower:

Is anyone hoping for a particular gender this time around? (Obviously, we all want our babies to be healthy and fine, but.. Do you lean even just slightly towards one or the other?)


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm hoping for a boy. :) Would be happy with a girl, but I've always wanted a boy.


----------



## Krippy

I would love a girl but we will be staying Team Yellow again! ;)


----------



## whigfield

I'd love a girl but would still be happy with a boy! I keep feeling this one is a girl, though. Who knows!


----------



## Frustrated42

I would love to have a boy but would still be happy with a girl! I'm staying team yellow, no gender scan for me. Dh wants to know but I don't. Bought my first baby stuff yesterday because we are in Vegas and went to the M&M store and they had to cutest onesie and I just couldn't resist and dh picked up a tiny shirt at the coke store as well.


----------



## floridamomma

I wanted to be team yellow buts it's dh first baby and after 3 losses he can have whatever he wants lol. I just got the call that my first us is at 7+6 on the 28. Even though technicaly sinced I od on the 17 I should be 8 weeks. Then if everything is good I schedule first ob appt. I'm excited everything will be ok and we are going to have our rainbow!!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!!

I think I'm ready to join you guys! My EDD is October 9th :) 

A little about myself: I had a missed miscarriage in August of 2011 that ended in D&C. We took a few months off and got pregnant with our DS that was born July 27, 2012. We got pregnant again in November that ended in miscarriage early. We just got comfortable enough with trying again this month and happened to catch so here I am!! I'm already a bit uneasy, forgetful and have sensitive boobs, so I'm feeling better about it than last time but still a bit worried, of course. Will probably call today to set up the first appt. 

I've skimmed through some of the other pages but didn't read them all. So sorry to the ladies that have had losses with these pregnancies!! :hugs: and congrats to those that have a had successful scans! :)


----------



## Krippy

Hiya Confused! Happy that you are joining us! :)

Anyone have tiny pinches with their early pregnancy cramps? I don't remember from the last times.


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, confusedprego! I'll add you in! :wave:

Krippy, I've had pinching too. :)


----------



## Krippy

GingerPanda said:


> Welcome, confusedprego! I'll add you in! :wave:
> 
> Krippy, I've had pinching too. :)

Thank you! Having a doubtful day!

But...

Today I am Pregnant! :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

Yes you are, hon! :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

Yay! Welcome confusedpreggo. So sorry for your losses, hopefully this is a sticky bean for you! :hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

Hey Kristen! I've had pinching too - had it with my pregnancy with Oakley too :) Have you booked your first apt yet? 

Hi Ginger and Whig!! How you guys feeling??


----------



## Krippy

Going for a natural VBAC this time around with an OB consulting throughout...so I have registered with the midwives and I will phone my OB when I hear back from the midwive clinic so that I can talk to my OB before I see them so that I have my careplan in place. I would like to avoid Doctors and the hospital as much as a I can...Too many bad, fearful memories from both births (long stories but let me know if you want to hear them, lol) so hoping to give birth in the midwive centre.

Have you booked your first appointment? :)


----------



## GingerPanda

I have had a cold since Thursday, and am finally starting to recover. It's been nasty. :(

I was craving hot cocoa with marshmallows for the first couple of weeks. I made some this morning, but by the time I got to the bottom, it just seemed so gross. I haven't had any morning sickness or anything, but I'm kind of hoping for it. :blush:


----------



## whigfield

I've had a cold too! Since last Monday. I was getting better over the weekend but felt worse again today. :dohh: Hoping it buggers off soon.

How about you prego? :flower:

Oh my god, hot cocoa sounds DELICIOUS right now. I'm currently craving yoghurt and fruit. But I think I want some hot cocoa now. :haha:

My first appointment is booked, it's technically this Wednesday now.. And I'm so nervous! It's an ultrasound with a consultant followed up by a midwife appointment. I am a little sad I've had to postpone my private scan - it's SUCH a different feeling when you go private. My guy will focus more on the positive which is what we need right now, but the NHS staff are very quick to 'prepare' you that a m/c may still happen. I know that, I just don't need to hear it. :dohh: So I guess I'm not looking forward to it too much.


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm excited for your scan, though!


----------



## confusedprego

Maybe a cold is a pregnancy symptom! Ha! Sorry you ladies haven't been feeling well either! 

I called to make my first appointment but the office is closed due to snow, so I will call again tomorrow. We haven't told anyone yet and my SIL is the U/S tech at the OB office I go to, so I've kind of been avoiding it - plus, it wasn't so fun getting everything set up last time just to cancel it, so I've been waiting until I felt something, and after about 10+ pregnancy tests, I think I'm feeling better about it haha. 

Sorry you're not looking forward to your scan but try to ignore them and just enjoy the view of the screen (assuming they let you see!!). 

Kristen - I only know your stories from your signature and bits and pieces from your other thread :hugs: to you hunny. Brings tears to my eyes to think what you've been through and I absolutely love your strength and optimism!! 
Good for you going with midwives! Planning for a natural birth? I had to be induced with Oakley and man - I needed that epidural but I'm hoping to not be induced this time and stick it out. We'll see!!


----------



## Krippy

Ooooohhh scan time...I am excited for you. Hope NHS are kind to you Whig. They are the same here and they actually can't tell you any results...you have to wait until you see your Dr. :(

Glad you are feeling better Ginger...Hot cocoa does sounds good...Mmmmmmm...I am actually trying the avoid sugar as I ended up with GD that last 2 times so I want to make sure that I do whatever I can to avoid it. I guess we will see....

I have that empty hollow feeling...hungry but not hungry! I love it...Had it with all of my pregnancies!


----------



## Krippy

confusedprego said:


> Maybe a cold is a pregnancy symptom! Ha! Sorry you ladies haven't been feeling well either!
> 
> I called to make my first appointment but the office is closed due to snow, so I will call again tomorrow. We haven't told anyone yet and my SIL is the U/S tech at the OB office I go to, so I've kind of been avoiding it - plus, it wasn't so fun getting everything set up last time just to cancel it, so I've been waiting until I felt something, and after about 10+ pregnancy tests, I think I'm feeling better about it haha.
> 
> Sorry you're not looking forward to your scan but try to ignore them and just enjoy the view of the screen (assuming they let you see!!).
> 
> Kristen - I only know your stories from your signature and bits and pieces from your other thread :hugs: to you hunny. Brings tears to my eyes to think what you've been through and I absolutely love your strength and optimism!!
> Good for you going with midwives! Planning for a natural birth? I had to be induced with Oakley and man - I needed that epidural but I'm hoping to not be induced this time and stick it out. We'll see!!

I had a natural birth with RJ and a CS with Raif. Hoping for a natural birth as with it being a VBAC I can't be induced. That is the plan at least...so many things can change from now to then.


----------



## GingerPanda

I was going to a midwife with my first pregnancy, but after we found out I'd had a MMC, she wouldn't talk to me or even look at me. It was like she thought I was contagious! I met my OB as he is the one who did my D&C. I really liked how he handled everything, so I'm staying with him. He supports me using the birth center attached to the hospital, using the tub for pain management. I hope to have a natural birth. :)


----------



## floridamomma

Hello to all the new mommies!


----------



## Krippy

That is awesome Ginger! You always go with your gut...Love you have the option for a water birth!


----------



## GingerPanda

Unfortunately, I can't give birth in the water. Just for pain management while I labor. I'll have to get out to give birth. :(

I kind of wanted a home birth, but they're illegal here.


----------



## Krippy

Say what?!?!? Illegal...that is crazy! At least you can labour in the tub...That still sounds amazing.

I would totally have a homebirth if I wasn`t so high risk.


----------



## capricorn1

Hello everyone :flower:

I've not been online for a while - a lot has been going on. 

Had my first midwife appointment last week which went really well. Was nervous, but she was lovely and when I got a little teary she had a cry too (turned out she had had a loss at 11 weeks). We talked through some of the provision for bubs and my care this time and I felt quite reassured and settled when I left :happydance:

And today DH and I saw our little bean for the first time. A tiny little flicker of a heartbeat - I thought I'd burst with happiness!!!!

On the downside I had a bit of spotting today, before the US, the midwife today said to keep an eye on it, so hoping that it settles down and trying not to freak out and focus on the positive.

How is everyone feeling today?

xxx


----------



## whigfield

@GP I have a bad experience with midwives too so I'm not looking forward to seeing them very much this pregnancy - however the midwife I'm booked in to see (on Feb 25th) is a different one than we had last pregnancy so hopefully that will be better. :flower: 

I would love a water birth and will be making sure I give birth at a hospital that specializes in them (and is just a fantastic hospital anyway, saved my dad's life several times there!), but my mother has a history of pre eclampsia and I'm nervous I may end up with it too, resulting in being induced, likely with an epidural to keep my blood pressure low. We'll see though! Keeping positive, and all that. :haha:


----------



## whigfield

@capricorn Oh that's so good! Do you have a pic from the scan? Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats on seeing the heartbeat! :cloud9:


----------



## capricorn1

Thank you on :cloud9: at the moment. I did get a picture I will try and upload later :)

Not long until your scans too - so exciting isn't it?

xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Yes! I'm nervous as I've only ever had one scan before and never seen a heartbeat. But we're hopeful that everything is fine! Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## capricorn1

Best of luck for your scans, I'll be rooting for you all. Fingers crossed for sticky beans all round. I'll have to upload pics tomorrow as out of time tonight.

xxx


----------



## capricorn1

@GP totally understandable to be feeling nervous. I was a state in the waiting room and was watching the midwife like a hawk all through the scanning to try and gauge her expression. Sure as eggs I'll be in a similar state again by the time the next scan comes around in 3 weeks. That being said I have been lucky enough to have had positive scan experiences in the past. I'm sure you are only days away from your first positive one :)

Loving the motto *today I am pregnant*!! so I think leave the anxiety at the door for tonight anyway! :)


----------



## ourturnnext

Ah so exciting to hear of a successful scan, you must be so happy tonight! Great stuff. Would love to see a pic :D I love scan pics, they're so special!!


----------



## doodlegirl

Hello ladies, can I join in please? Due October 6.

I am stressing over lack of symptoms that appeared very suddenly today, i felt absolutely normal today all day, my breasts were only little bit sore, that's what happened at about this time last pregnancy (mc) and in couple of days i started spotting. I keep checking my temperature, i even have my thermometer in my handbag lol. I bought some more tests on the way from work and anxiously tested, Frer was super dark but Clearblue was showing 2-3, it showed it also last monday 27.1. So that did not help me, i know they are not very reliable but still, I am 21 dpo today, it should really show 3+ :( I have one more clearblue so i might test in the morning or wednesday. Im praying for a sticky baby, I dont think i could through another mc. I wish you good luck ladies with your pregnancies and hopefully you manage to worry less than me :) x


----------



## whigfield

Welcome doodlegirl! :happydance: Try not to worry about the spotting or lack of symptoms - both of those can be very normal! As it sits, I have barely any symptoms at all. :haha: As for the digi... They are useless. I would wait until you were at least 6 weeks to get a more 'definite' chance of a 3+. :hugs: I got a 2-3 at 5 weeks exactly too, waited a few days and got a 3+!


----------



## GingerPanda

I didn't get a 3+ til 5w2d.


----------



## Tara158505

I got my 3+ at 22dpo, well I am not sure about if I had of tested earlier if I would have gotten it but it was 9 days after my first digi that said 1-2w so I wouldn't really count on those regardless it doesn't give you an exact level so its hard to know, also symptoms come and go, ill have morning sickness bad one day and none the next!! take it one day at a time!!


I go to my doctor wen they wanted me to come march 11th, but that was way too far away for several reasons, I am high risk, all the issues I have had, the scares I have had recently, because I am suppose to be on progesterone until 14w, and well just because I am their patient period I should get in sooner!! I am so fed up with this doctor its not even funny I think I am changing. I am calling a new doctor tomorrow and they will just have to refer me to a high risk doctor.. that is why I didn't want to change is because I am high risk here and without being referred I have to go through all that again.. ugh


----------



## doodlegirl

Thank you ladies. I could not wait till later and tested this morning at 22 dpo and 5+1 and got my 3+ yeeeey :) I know it still does not mean anything but I feel a bit re-assured. next point is our scan - 1 week to go. tara good luck with your decision about changing your doctor. if you are high risk you should be able to get an app much sooner then 12th march. I am seeing midwife 12.2. thats 1 month before you! ! I really wish you to get some help. x


----------



## GingerPanda

I agree that it's ridiculous to make you wait that long for an appointment if you're high risk, Tara! I hope you find a new doctor who is more motivated!


Last night I had some pretty powerful cramping after I ate dinner and bloated up like a giant balloon. I went to the bathroom and had some tan-colored CM when I wiped. I ended up just going to bed because laying down helped with the cramping. This morning, the CM is more of a yellowish tinge, so I don't know if it's just my plug forming or what. The cramps are gone.


----------



## Krippy

My cramps have been intense too Ginger...It is so stressful. I am sure the discharge is normal and you don`t have to worry.


----------



## 3Minions

Hi guys! I read to page 19 and then there were just sooooo many more pages, lol. I'm due Oct 13. I had a D&C in September - I found out on Friday the 13th that our baby had passed at 16 weeks - I should have been 17 weeks. So I'm going to be on the edge of my seat for quite a while. I feel like my innocence of pregnancy is lost, if that makes sense to anyone. 
And my parents are out of the country until the end of April so I'm going to see if I can make it until my 18 week ultrasound before we tell anyone. Fortunately it's cold enough here that I should be able to wear hoodies until mid May (or July, lol) and not have anyone say anything about it.


----------



## Krippy

Absolutely makes sense 3Minions. So happy to see you here! Congrats!


----------



## whigfield

Welcome minions. So sorry for your loss - that must have been so traumatic and awful. :hugs: :hugs: We'll all be rooting for you in here.


----------



## Frustrated42

Hey 3minions I see your from canada so am I. Where abouts are you from if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Krippy

I am from Canada too....Kelowna! :)


----------



## Frustrated42

Krippy said:


> I am from Canada too....Kelowna! :)

I love kelowna if I could talk dh into moving there I would in a heart beat. I fell in love with it when I first moved to Alberta when I was a kid. I live in Slave Lake Alberta.


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, 3minions! :wave:


I'm jealous of you guys. We visited Toronto last year for a weekend, and really didn't want to leave! We talked for a long time about moving to Toronto. Every time something crappy would happen here, I would ask hubs "Can we just go be Canadian now? Nathan Fillion is Canadian, and I wanna be like Nathan Fillion! We'll just pretend Justin Beiber doesn't exist."


----------



## Krippy

Hahahah! Yes...we do not lay any claim to Justin Bieber at all! I love Canada too...My brother lives in Fargo, ND and I think the US has it`s positives though. ;)


----------



## GingerPanda

It's probably easier for Canadians to ignore him, since he comes to the US to destroy everything. A petition got sent to the president to have him deported because he is a danger. He's already been banned from Disney World. Do you know how bad you have to be to be banned from Disney World? I mean, it was founded by a racist anti-Semite, and they think BEIBER is bad! :haha:


----------



## Krippy

Frustrated42 said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> I am from Canada too....Kelowna! :)
> 
> I love kelowna if I could talk dh into moving there I would in a heart beat. I fell in love with it when I first moved to Alberta when I was a kid. I live in Slave Lake Alberta.Click to expand...

It is pretty amazing here! :thumbup:


----------



## Krippy

GingerPanda said:


> It's probably easier for Canadians to ignore him, since he comes to the US to destroy everything. A petition got sent to the president to have him deported because he is a danger. He's already been banned from Disney World. Do you know how bad you have to be to be banned from Disney World? I mean, it was founded by a racist anti-Semite, and they think BEIBER is bad! :haha:

:haha: People are defo on the HATE BEIBER bandwagon. I think he is just a young, rich kid getting into trouble. Not sure if he is actually dangerous or not...lol


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

How's everyone doing today?? 

All you ladies from Canada make me think I should visit sometime! I've only been once but I was young - I think a Freshman in high school and I have no idea where I was but it was the most beautiful place ever! So far from street lights and city lights that at night I couldn't even see my hand in front of my face - it was lovely! 

I'm from the Washington DC area. It's fine here, I like the fluctuations in temperature to give all four seasons but am not a huge fan of the cold (which is why I could never live in Canada). 

Took my last digi today - I woke up thinking it was Wednesday - which is when I told myself I could take the last digi and then realized it was Tuesday as I was staring at the screen. Thankfully, I got my 3+ so I'm settling into believing the pregnancy will go forward. Booked my first apt for Feb 27th at 1PM. DH has a tough work schedule so I'm hoping he'll be able to make it but my SIL will be doing the scan so that should make things a little easier if he's not able to make it. 

I see some others of you have gotten your 3+'s and I totally understand the phrase "losing the innocence of pregnancy" - it sucks to fear every bathroom trip but thankfully we have each other to keep ourselves sane!! 

:hugs: to everyone! hope everyone's starting to feel crappy! haha


----------



## Frustrated42

I love being from Canada with the exception of winter 8 months a year. But I also do a lot of winter activities so it makes it bearable.


----------



## Krippy

Woooo Hoooo on the 3+ Linds...I am so happy for you! 

It is actually not that cold where I live in Canada. We are only about 3 or 4 hours north of Spokane so the weather is amazing (the rest of Canada, soooooo cold) and really hot in the summer. I live on the Okanagan Lake!


----------



## ourturnnext

Awww I had my honeymoon in Toronto, it was an amazing week. Just wish we'd explored further afield and had longer than a week.

DH says when the babies are grown up we'll take them to Toronto :) (we're UK based)

Congrats to all those getting 3+ on the digis! I still darent take one, even though I'm into my seventh week now (sounds further on than six weeks!) 

I feel sick today. Never been so happy to feel sick! X


----------



## confusedprego

Woohoo for feeling sick!! 

A warm area of Canada sounds nice! It really was just so gorgeous where I went - wish I could remember where I was! Went with some friends so I'll have to ask them!


----------



## King175

Hi Ladies..

Very new to the forum and this is my first post.. Had a MC Feb 2013 (7 Weeks) and Dec 13 (5 Weeks) and have fallen pregnant since the Dec MC without having AF! Due date calculator says I would be due 2 October.. Went to the docs on Monday and am being sent for an early dating scan next week sometime.. 

Really praying it's 3rd time lucky for us and this baby sticks and is healthy!


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, King175! :wave: We're due date buddies! I'll get you added in on the first page.


----------



## Tara158505

I am calling a new doctor, it is ridiculous especially when they know all I have been through.. in the mean time while I am getting into another doctor I think I may still keep tomorrows appt. since this brown cm stuff, it's the same as I had with the last one when placenta attached, but this time it cam after we had sex so I still feel nervous, but sick as a dog and sinus infection is making things worse.. I can't find my netti pot I am going to have to go buy one later.. I just feel sooo sick to my stomach and strong waves will hit me and I feel the bottom of my stomach and the need to throw up, but I try not to.. uuhhh the stress of it all..


----------



## whigfield

Welcome King! :happydance:

Good for you, Tara. :hugs: Hopefully your new doctor will be more on the ball.

AFM, starting to feel a little nauseous today. Can't tell if it's pregnancy or the end of this cold or what... We'll see what happens when I wake up tomorrow! Although I'll probably want to vomit from nerves for the scan anyway! :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

Can't wait to hear your good news from the scan, Whigfield!

I hope your new doctor is more attentive, Tara. And I hope you feel better! (Unless you're comforted by being sick?)


----------



## Tara158505

thanks girls, lol no symptoms don't really bother me either way because when I lost my last one my symptoms were so much worse then before the loss so to me it doesn't make any difference, they come and go anyway you just can't over analyze it. I am 99.9% sure I will get a scan tomorrow due to spotting and to them I am at least 7 weeks or more so I am sure I will get one.. we will see how it goes though..


----------



## GingerPanda

Maybe two scans tomorrow? Ah! Exciting! :happydance:

I kinda think I'd like to be sick. I never really got sick the first time when I had my MMC, so I think it'd be comforting for something to be different this time!


----------



## capricorn1

Hello :flower:

Well I managed to get a pic of our scan photo and have hopefully managed to attach it!

GL tomorrow Whigfield and Tara hope your appointment goes well and your Dr redeems him/herself.


Have been feeling really sick today and exhausted too, but it's all good :)


H&H 9 months to all the new mummas!


xxx
 



Attached Files:







Bean 0302.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## GingerPanda

Aww, Capricorn, I can't wait to see that little bean grow! Congrats!


----------



## whigfield

Beautiful little scan photo capricorn. :cloud9:

Some more spotting today. :nope: I'm really grateful for the scan tomorrow, every time I spot I expect the worst. :cry:


----------



## GingerPanda

:hugs:

Remember the mantra!


----------



## doodlegirl

Aaaaw lovely scan pic capricorn :) 

whigfield fingers crossed for tomorrow's scan x


----------



## ourturnnext

Aww lovely scan pic! That's made me smile :)

Good luck tomorrow whigfield, hope to see a happy update tomorrow x


----------



## Krippy

Hope your scan goes well tomorrow Whig...Thinking of you!

Hope you find a Dr. you can trust Tara...It is so important.

Awesome scan pic Capricorn! So beautiful!

I can't wait to be sick again to Ginger!

Today I am Pregnant!!!!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Today, we are ALL pregnant! :cloud9:


----------



## CastawayBride

Hi ladies :wave:

Dipping my toes in the water praying we have a sticky bean here. I have not told my husband yet...I am planning on telling him this Friday. I ordered a chocolate chip cookie cake, with white icing and rainbow sprinkles. I am having them write Surprise on it...I also have a little dish that I am filling with skittles and the test will be in the middle (I bought him another bag of skittles as I am sure we will end of tossing the skittles after we photograph it for the baby book). He has no idea although I thought he was suspicious as I got sick this morning. :haha:

We lost our son in July at 32 weeks...sadly the doctors didn't catch that he was wrapped in his cord and that was making it difficult for our son to breathe. I never, ever thought we would have lost Christopher but sadly we did. I healed physically and were blessed that first cycle after my 6 weeks post partum. Sadly that was a blighted ovum. My healing from the miscarriage was terrible, I even had a piece of placenta in me 3 months later! No wonder I was not cycling! Thankfully first cycle after the miscarriage we are blessed...praying this bean is getting comfy. I am a ball of nerves though!

Looking forward to passing some time with you ladies. :thumb up:

My due date is October 15th, going to call my doctor and see if I can go in next Sunday as the heart beat should be able to be detected around 5 weeks...knowing my doctor he will want me in this Sunday though :haha:


----------



## floridamomma

Hi castawaybride! We were on the fb group together. I'm glad you got a Bfp and hope we can both deliver rainbows soon


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Castaway! :wave:


----------



## CastawayBride

floridamomma said:


> Hi castawaybride! We were on the fb group together. I'm glad you got a Bfp and hope we can both deliver rainbows soon

Hey lady yes I remember you! Congrats on your rainbow!


----------



## floridamomma

Thank you same to you and your idea for dh sounds awesome


----------



## CastawayBride

floridamomma said:


> Thank you same to you and your idea for dh sounds awesome

I am trying to hold off till Friday but just found out I am off tomorrow, hoping I can resist and wait for Friday :haha:


----------



## 3Minions

Hey Castaway  I was really relieved to hear you were going to have some backup skittles, lol. And what a cute way to tell DH! I'm keeping all my body parts crossed for all of us.


----------



## Krippy

Welcome Castaway...I am so sorry for your loss of Christopher! Happy to hear you are on your journey towards a rainbow!


----------



## whigfield

Welcome, Castaway! :wave: I'm so very sorry to hear about the loss of your son, how awful. :hugs: :hugs: 

Well, the scan is today! I had hardly any sleep last night from worrying. :haha: Just like last time - but hopefully it will be a similar outcome, we had a great first scan, minus the SCH of course. I just hope we see a little heartbeat though I know at 6+3 there's still a chance we won't. But I hope we do!


----------



## confusedprego

Good luck today, Whig!! I'll be checking in on you :) 

Castaway - so sorry for your losses, how heartbreaking!! Will they monitor you more closely throughout this pregnancy?


----------



## ourturnnext

Hi Castaway (and hi to any new rainbow mummies I've missed!) 

Stalking for news Whigfield, hope its good xxx


----------



## floridamomma

Castaway maybe you should do it today because them you could enjoy the news with him for a little longer
Whig stalking can't wait for an update


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck to all the scan peeps! I can't wait to hear all that good news! :happydance:


----------



## 3Minions

Good luck today Whigfield!


----------



## Krippy

Let's hear some good scan news!


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> Hey Castaway  I was really relieved to hear you were going to have some backup skittles, lol. And what a cute way to tell DH! I'm keeping all my body parts crossed for all of us.

ha ha ha....just did the pics with the skittles and pregnancy test, totally adorable! The container I used is a heart!


----------



## GingerPanda

Adorable!


----------



## CastawayBride

confusedprego said:


> Good luck today, Whig!! I'll be checking in on you :)
> 
> Castaway - so sorry for your losses, how heartbreaking!! Will they monitor you more closely throughout this pregnancy?

I found a great doctor, he gave me his cell phone :haha:

After the loss of Christopher he said it was something that should have never happened, if the doctors were more cautious he would be here. :cry: So with me he said I could have a scan every day if i wanted. We are going for weekly scans but towards third tri I will probably start weekly as I am going out of work at like 33 weeks. I am also going to ask to be induced at 37 weeks if my anxiety is getting to me. When you loose a child in the third tri the innocence of pregnancy is lost and you want your baby out ASAP.


----------



## CastawayBride

floridamomma said:


> Castaway maybe you should do it today because them you could enjoy the news with him for a little longer
> Whig stalking can't wait for an update

Well I am off of work today due to a State of Emergency soooo yeah I am doing the big reveal today! :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

https://vpx.pl/i/2014/02/05/1891276_10153877569825122_1919433727_n.jpg

Hello, my name is Blob! :wave:

:haha:

Baby measured between 5-6 weeks (so they think I'm earlier along than what I am, but I measured 5+3 at 6 weeks last time and caught up with the next scan) and was there with a heartbeat. The big black thing to the right of the scan is a cyst on my ovary, they say it's a corpus luteum cyst? And can be beneficial to the baby, helping to secrete hormones. Hopefully it will go away on its own, but if it bursts it can cause pain and bleeding. :dohh: (So naturally I am going to think miscarriage! Hopefully it will just go away though!)

My "12" week scan will be March 25th - I'm actually 13 weeks then (very certain of my dates, thank you!) but hopefully they can still look for the abnormalities then even if I'm a little bit further ahead?

I've been given my bounty pack and starter midwife notes too so that's something. But next scan is at 8+1 so I'm looking forward to that more as it's a private one and we should hopefully see more.

But so far, so good! Just one baby, a heartbeat, and in the right place. And best of all, no evidence of a SCH so far. :cloud9:


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh, Whigfield! Blob is precious! :cloud9: Can't wait to see Blob grow and wiggle!


----------



## Krippy

Such great news! Yaaaahhh Whig! That little blob is gorgeous! :)


----------



## doodlegirl

Aww whigfield what a great news :) u must be so happy. Blob is looking well settled :) x


----------



## whigfield

Thanks ladies! :happydance: I still feel very wary and almost distant from this baby right now, but I think at 8 weeks it will start to get a bit better, especially with the next scan. The midwife said today, "hopefully this is your baby you take to term!" and I replied saying, "I can't imagine it, it feels like a dream!" But it's true! Having said that, I was convinced today we'd see nothing due to my lack of symptoms. And here we are. :haha:


----------



## ourturnnext

Fantastic! What a lovely little blob :) so happy for you! Xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

I've updated everyone to yellow storks on the front page. I can change those when we start finding out genders! :happydance:


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Ginger! Are you finding out ;)


----------



## whigfield

Eeeeek so exciting to think those yellow storks will change color for some of us! We will be finding out for sure.


----------



## GingerPanda

We will definitely be finding out ASAP, but we might be keeping it a secret from friends and family, along with the name, so that we can announce at birth. That way we won't end up with a ton of gender-specific clothes (I hate pink frilly things), and no one can make nasty comments about the names I like. Because I already know my family will hate them. :haha:

Are you finding out?


----------



## Krippy

Nope Team Yellow for the third time! ;)


----------



## GingerPanda

Exciting!

I thought about being team yellow for the longest time, but as soon as I got pregnant the first time, it was like a switch flipped. And I decided "Nope, I gotta know ASAP!" :haha:


----------



## doodlegirl

I would like to find out and keep it as a secret but I know that oh wont be able to keep it quiet so maybe better not finding out. My partner involves his family into everything and i don't want to have names discussion with them. His sister was going through it. She chose such lovely name for her daughter but her father made such stupid and inappropriate comments about it that she did not want to use it. At the end she could not think of anything she would like more and gave it to her anyway, but it was sort of spoiled for her and i felt really sorry for her. I think it's such a private thing to choose the name for a baby and I don't want oh's family to be involved.


----------



## CastawayBride

whigfield said:


> https://vpx.pl/i/2014/02/05/1891276_10153877569825122_1919433727_n.jpg
> 
> Hello, my name is Blob! :wave:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Baby measured between 5-6 weeks (so they think I'm earlier along than what I am, but I measured 5+3 at 6 weeks last time and caught up with the next scan) and was there with a heartbeat. The big black thing to the right of the scan is a cyst on my ovary, they say it's a corpus luteum cyst? And can be beneficial to the baby, helping to secrete hormones. Hopefully it will go away on its own, but if it bursts it can cause pain and bleeding. :dohh: (So naturally I am going to think miscarriage! Hopefully it will just go away though!)
> 
> My "12" week scan will be March 25th - I'm actually 13 weeks then (very certain of my dates, thank you!) but hopefully they can still look for the abnormalities then even if I'm a little bit further ahead?
> 
> I've been given my bounty pack and starter midwife notes too so that's something. But next scan is at 8+1 so I'm looking forward to that more as it's a private one and we should hopefully see more.
> 
> But so far, so good! Just one baby, a heartbeat, and in the right place. And best of all, no evidence of a SCH so far. :cloud9:

Wonderful news, loved the photo of your blob!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

So who else is like... getting obsessed with names already? Am I the only one? :haha:


----------



## whigfield

Hahaha! I was obsessed with names way before we were even pregnant. :haha: We like Alana for a girl, but can't seem to settle on a boy's name!

How about you?


----------



## CastawayBride

We are set on Olivia for a girl, and I believe for boy would be Ryan :)


----------



## floridamomma

Lily- Brooke Josephine for a girl or cove Alexander pronounced covie for a boy. We picked the names out ages ago actually we have back up names too Leilani jailene or Caiden Alexander lol


----------



## Frustrated42

We are staying team yellow. I don't want to know the gender. Names I used to think about names all the time but since I have been pregnant I have not.


----------



## GingerPanda

Those are all great names! I'm so excited. :haha:


I have so many names I like, it's just a giant list right now. I keep trying to talk to hubs about names, but he only wants to talk about twin combos because he thinks we're having twins. I think we're having just one. But we don't know! We're nowhere near set on a name in any case.

For boy-girl twins we were thinking about Fynn and Fianna. For girl-girl twins we like Terra and Gaia or Nova and Lyra. We don't have a boy-boy combo yet. Probably won't worry about it until whether we know we're having twins or not.

My favorite boy's name is Lucian, but I don't think hubs is to crazy about it. :haha:


----------



## whigfield

I LOVE Lyra - I would be tempted to use that but an old co-worker of mine named his daughter that. :haha: Olivia is really beautiful too!

We like James for a boy, OH likes Hunter James, I prefer James Hunter, but that's mostly because Hunter isn't a very common name in the UK, and I'm trying to think ahead for things like, how will it look on a university application, etc. :haha: I just find James a bit common though - my name is Laura and I hated sharing the same name with so many other girls at school. :dohh:


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah, I'm determined for my kids to not have other people in class with the same name. I think as long as a name isn't REALLY WEIRD or hard to pronounce, it wouldn't harm them in the future. So I couldn't care less about university applications. :)


----------



## capricorn1

Whigfield - what a beautiful pic!!! Hello Blob :happydance: Perhaps they will adjust your 12 week scan date after your next scan. That is what they are planning to do with me if necessary. I ovulated late around day 24 so going by my LMP (which they will use for scheduling the 12 week scan) I should be a week or so further on. I think the timeframe for doing the NT stuff is quite tight to get accurate measurements.

Castaway - welcome and so sorry to hear about your losses, I'm glad that you have got a good Dr now :)

We will be finding out gender too, I'm just too impatient to wait! I haven't thought about names yet, but sure it won't be long until I start though.

xxx


----------



## pennymarie

SO. Louisiana bureaucracy make no sense. Repeat. NONE. 

I woke up late to appointment by 5 min but thankfully live 7 min away from appointment. So I stroll in about 15min late which means I had to wait a bit longer. Then by the time they call me, they say they can't get a hold of my insurance and could I call because they claim it isn't active yet which makes NO sense. 

So then I was on hold which insurance for over a hour just to be told in the end that this part of the insurance hasn't kicked in yet even though we called when we informed them of my pregnancy etc. which was week ago. 

And even though I'm going to get approved for it because maternity care is automatically okay, someone has to review it. I asked if someone could just look at it now or send a fax to the dr office. They said they couldn't. I asked to speak to supervisor, and they said it wouldn't work. I begged to just try. Tried explaining I really needed those tests today to make sure the baby is okay and started crying so she transferred me to her boss and the boss hung up on me in the midst of me giving my info. I'm positive it was a mistake, but I'm not very rational. 



So no doctors appointment until they call me back with info

I'm in bed and give up on today.


----------



## GingerPanda

Aww, Penny, I'm so sorry. :(

I hope they get it worked out as soon as possible so they can get you seen!


----------



## pennymarie

It all just doesn't make sense. And now I'm scared my progesterone levels are low, and I'm going to miscarry by next week. Or the problem is easily fixed. Last time I didn't have an early appointment cause they said everything was fine. So I will never know if it was something as simple as my hormone levels. 

Wish there was a way to check progesterone levels, like we can check hcg levels with pregnancy tests and watching them get darker. But mine were originally dark! And my levels last week at week "5" were already 3036. And 13000 four days ago! Everyone else at 5 weeks is wayy lower than that. But the scan shows early sac???! 



What in the f*** is going on....?????!!¡

Meow


----------



## pennymarie

I just googled "blighted ovum ultrasound" it looked like mine!!!

I specifically asked the ER doctor Sunday/Monday if the ultrasound cancelled out tubal pregnancy OR blighted ovum. She said its neither of those. I asked if it could be my progesterone and she said she I honestly didnt know. She said she doesnt remember what progesterone does...for f***ing real????! She laughed and said she hasn't had to know it since med school and if you don't use it... 

But it's the radiologist who says what ultrasound is? And she must know!? But there was nothing in the sac?


----------



## Krippy

That sounds like a nightmare Penny! Hope it gets figured out soon~

First ultrasound for me on March 4th...I will be 8 weeks! Pretty excited! :)


----------



## 3Minions

Man you gals have been busy today! 
Whigfield, that's great news.
Penny, I hope they get your insurance sorted out soon. 

I haven't even phoned my doctor yet. I don't have a history of early loss (FX it stays that way) and he's never seen me before 12 weeks, so I'm going to call once I hit 6 weeks in case they want to schedule an early ultrasound - at least then I'll be far enough along by the time they get me in that something that could be a real baby would have a heart beat. 
We won't talk names until after our 18w ultrasound. I haven't started looking really yet, but our naming rules are VERY specific. This one is going to have to have a name that starts with 'K' that is 7 letters long. And it can't be a common name. But it can't be weird and crazy either. And no adding extra letters just to make it long enough.... lol


----------



## GingerPanda

Penny, they can check your progesterone levels the same way they check your hCG. If you were asking for it, I don't know why they wouldn't do it for you. Don't freak out too much! There are lots of stories of women going in for ultrasounds at 6 weeks and only being able to see the sac. Will they do a repeat ultrasound soon? One week can make all the difference.

Minions, you've got some pretty specific naming criteria! Wow!


----------



## CastawayBride

Penny we had a blighted ovum and honestly they would make you wait it out 6 weeks is to early to diagnosis a blighted ovum. We went in at 7 weeks my doctor suspected it but told me to come back at 9 weeks just to make sure he was correct. Hang in there...hopefully your baby is coming soon in there!

Oh and my pregnancy was on course even with it being a blighted ovum. HCG and progesterone was fine...I had to use medicine to miscarry. It is usually chromosomal so there is really nothing you can do to "save" a blighted ovum....


----------



## Krippy

3minions, where does all the name criteria come from? Sound fun!

I broke down and retested tonight! So glad I did! Got a line as dark as the control line! I feel so much better! Also the midwive centre accepted me as a patient and I am so excited! Toay has been a great day!

Sorry you are so worried Penny! Xoxoxo


----------



## pennymarie

The ER specifically said they can't do progesterone testing. That they have to make sure in not dying or bleeding out and send me on my way. 

I have to wait until my insurance, which we've had and been paying for for years "kicks in". Nonsense. 

So blighted ovum doesn't affect hcg or progesterone levels?

How could the ER doctor (who doesn't even know what progesterone does) say with 100% certainty it's not a blighted ovum?

Also, is it a blighted ovum if there is a yolk sac?


----------



## Tara158505

penny, I am so sorry for your loss.. from my knowledge and research a blighted ovum is a empty yolk sac.. also I have read a lot about the hcg levels in blighted ovums, I wouldn't worry yet I have read sooo many success stories of women being misdiagnosed with blighted ovum due to it being too early to see the baby.. I hope this works out for you and you get your sticky baby bean!! lots of :dust:

afm, went to my doctor and got my scan and progesterone.. I am 6w1d and there IS a heartbeat!! she said theres the fetal pole, theres the baby about the size of a grain of rice and theres the heartbeat.. I said it is beating right.. she said yeah you didn't see it I said idk lol I haven't ever had a scan that early that I actually got to see too.. (that's why I like going there because the us tech is awesome!! tells you everything and shows you everything even after mc) she went back and showed me again and it was flashing or blinking like lol and she tried to pick it up on her Doppler for a while, but she told me before she tried that for some reason when they are that little it won't pick them up, but it was definitely beating, she tried every which way to get it to pick it up, but it wouldn't pick it up just yet.. I was happy just seeing it and knowing it was there, heck I was happy just knowing she saw it lol.. the corpus lutuem was about a inch in a half she said when its about 2 inches it starts to go away I believe is what she said.. ahh soo happy!! :happydance::happydance: I go back march 12th ill be 11w1d that's 2 days before my last pregnancies last good us so I hope everything continues to go okay!!
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Frustrated42

Just got back from vacation and we had a lot of fun. Will be happy to sleep in my own bed tonight lol. Had a message from the doctor saying my hcg level was 976 last Wednesday I would've been 4+3. I go for another one tomorrow and then my scan on Monday.


----------



## floridamomma

Well I'm glad to see the good us. Congrats ladies
As far as the blighted ovum I thought that blighted ovum a meant you wouldn't see a yolk sac but in not sure
Afm this is my pregnancy test from 1am this morning and it's really dark! I also am just waiting on my us which is feb 28. Sooo far away but for the first time I feel ok
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pennymarie

Great news makes me feel slightly better Florida and Tara!!

Right now I feel so depressed cause I don't feel pregnant anymore at all. Nothing upstairs or downstairs. I'm even not irritable anymore. So I'm out. And now I have to wait around to hear the bad news. Again.


----------



## whigfield

Sorry to hear about the problems you've been having penny. :hugs: You haven't started bleeding yet though, right? You're still in until proven otherwise!

Great scan Tara! :happydance:


----------



## floridamomma

That's right pregnant until proven otherwise


----------



## CastawayBride

pennymarie said:


> Great news makes me feel slightly better Florida and Tara!!
> 
> Right now I feel so depressed cause I don't feel pregnant anymore at all. Nothing upstairs or downstairs. I'm even not irritable anymore. So I'm out. And now I have to wait around to hear the bad news. Again.

How far along are you penny? You are still pretty early right? That could be part of why you don't have that many symptoms...they are really overrated to be honest. I had a great pregnancy with my son and was never sick or anything....I used to have to remind myself I was pregnant until like 20 wks!

As for my blighted ovum we could see the fetal pole and sac it just never turned into a baby with a heart beat. We waited the extra two weeks with hope but my sac started to have an oblong shape...all while I was sick as a dog and getting bigger...I pray that you will get some answers soon I know waiting and not knowing is so horrible.


----------



## CastawayBride

Hi ladies! Doc said don't need to go into till about 6 wks and said good idea on getting my HCG and progesterone done...so I am doing that today. :thumbup:


----------



## londongirl

Hi I'm hoping to join this thread. I've read the past few pages.

Penny, I feel SO bad for your anguish. The 'not knowing' is the WORST. I'm not trying to get false hopes up for you but I have to say - my local US clinics STRONGLY advise against early US (i.e. 6 weeks) because SO OFTEN they are misleading and cause undue worry. They've advise me to wait until at least 8 weeks (I'm 7.5 weeks now) because often nothing will be seen at 6 weeks and then it is seen at 8 weeks. Secondly, the good old 'disappearing act' of symptoms. All my symptoms disappeared a week ago, only to come back a couple of days later. SOOO many people have fluctuating symptoms that come and go, or minimal/no symptoms all together, and go on to have a fine pregnancy.

I'm not saying everything is fine, I'm just saying you don't have enough to have given up. I've found distracting myself with other things the best thing to do. Even if it's only an hour's distraction, that's one hour less of worrying. I also hope your insurance kicks in soon.

I'm so sorry you've had to go through this.

AFM, I got a letter with my scan scheduled for 12 weeks (in 4.5 weeks' time). I know most people want an early reassurance scan, but I'm too scared to do that, so I'm kind of putting my head in the sand. Scans terrify me cos I've never had a positive one :( I'm just doing my best to distract myself and keep busy with work, etc, while also staying as relaxed and healthy as possible (easier said than done!). My symptoms are pretty minimal. BBs a little sore on and off and marginally bigger than usual, and tiredness. Some mild food aversion. That's pretty much it...


----------



## confusedprego

Good morning ladies!

Penny - :hugs: hun, I'm sorry your insurance is being a pain! That's the worst but even worse is not knowing when you think something may be wrong. Have you had a blighted ovum before?? It's my understanding that with a blighted ovum there is nothing there at all. My SIL is an US tech and she said her office doesn't do scans before 6 weeks because these types of situations can happen where it's just too early. The fact that you have a sac that is growing is a good sign. With my pregnancy that resulted in my son, I had a scan at 4wks 5 days due to my corpus luteum causing me a lot of pain, they wanted to make sure I wasn't having an ectopic and they were shocked I even had a sac growing but it was completely empty at that point. Like someone else said - their baby at 6 weeks 1 day was only the size of a grain of rice, so these are tiny little babies we're looking at and there are going to be dramatic differences from day to day. Hang in there - do you have another scan scheduled?? 

AFM - Symptoms come and go, but I'm oddly calm when they "go" as I went through this with Oakley so, to everyone who's stressing about no symptoms - try to relax! We're all still pretty early - I didn't even really notice my symptoms until past 6 weeks with Oakley and we're all different - I know loads of ladies that never felt any symptoms in the first tri and had successful pregnancies :) 

Kristen - glad you got an appointment set up!! So exciting!!


----------



## londongirl

confusedprego said:


> AFM - Symptoms come and go, but I'm oddly calm when they "go" as I went through this with Oakley so, to everyone who's stressing about no symptoms - try to relax! We're all still pretty early - I didn't even really notice my symptoms until past 6 weeks with Oakley and we're all different - I know loads of ladies that never felt any symptoms in the first tri and had successful pregnancies :)

I canNOT tell you how reassuring this is!!!!!!

I agree though - when I had a blighted ovum, I had terrible symptoms. So having symptoms or not having symptoms doesn't mean anything. Great to know you had Oakley with barely any symptoms - thank you :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Tara, congrats on your scan and seeing the HB! :cloud9: :happydance:

Penny, I get bloated after eating sometimes. That's pretty much my only symptom. Sometimes my boobs are killing me, sometimes nothing. Try to be calm. _Today, you are pregnant._ <3

Welcome, londongirl! When are you due?

Man, we've got three or four people with the same avatar now! I'm gonna get confused! :haha:


----------



## ourturnnext

Afternoon all, lots of new posts to catch up on! Tara great scan pic and so good to hear another positive scan story.
Penny, so sorry to hear you're having such a hard time. I don't have any knowledge or experience of blighted ovums but I know how horrible it is being in such limbo. Hugs to you xxx

Afm, I've got my booking-in apt couple of hours. Felt really sick again this morning but it passed. DD is keeping me too busy to worry about anything! Its only early days but I'm already enjoying this pregnancy more than hers. It feels so much more of a bonus having had a loss, I just cherish each day I'm still pregnant x


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck at your appointment!

I feel like once I successfully have a child, I might be less crazy about losses. Like that pressure and fear of "Will I ever have a child?" will be lessened.


----------



## confusedprego

As someone who has had a successful pregnancy, I think it does get easier but it still sucks. My last pregnancy ended in miscarriage early but I knew right from the start it was no good. I have no idea why but I just knew it. This one I've been more hopeful for but still trying to stay a bit detached. I don't know anyone in person that has had a miscarriage and to see how carefree they always are is a bit...frustrating almost and to hear them complain about anything makes me want to scream but it will happen for all us - just try to enjoy the ride!! :)


----------



## CastawayBride

I will never come to terms with loosing a child and to be honest I will fear pregnancy the entire time. Hurry up 37 weeks I say!


----------



## 3Minions

Confused, I know what you mean about things just not feeling right. I just kept waiting for something to go wrong with the last pregnancy. And it did.


----------



## whigfield

@GingerPanda I feel like that to some extent - but I think for me it will be more, not feeling so crazy about TTC. I'll probably still worry through every pregnancy. :haha: It will be more like, "if I never get pregnant again, at least I still have my gorgeous ____ and I will know what it is to be a mom", you know?


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah. I wasn't saying I wouldn't worry or be sad if I had another loss. But I wouldn't have that horrible fear that I would never have a child. And that's just me! I don't expect anyone else to feel the same, and I don't judge anyone for feeling different. We all have our own unique trials and journeys. :flower:

Something nice to be said for finding out about all the problems we have with conceiving. I'll never have to worry about birth control! I wish I'd known that when we first got married and were struggling to pay for my BCP! :haha:


----------



## Krippy

Good for you for being so positive Ginger!

I have horrible loss in my life but I refuse to let negative energy effect my journey with my new pregnancies. They deserve to have me giggle at the first kick, cry with joy at our first ultrasound, and sing to them about happiness and life! Not that I don't have days that I worry or feel nervous...I just try to acknowledge those feelings and let them go as soon as I can. Sometimes I can let them go immediately and sometimes it takes a couple of days! Just my way of dealing with what life has given me!

Hope all are well this morning! Much love!


----------



## floridamomma

I feel the same I have children so it sounds selfish to complain but since meeting the man of my dreams and getting married we have had 3 losses. This one feels different but I'm still scared


----------



## Tara158505

I had kids before I ever had losses, as far as I know I never had a chemical before, but then again I never kept up with my cycles, I had no reason to.. now that I look back at some of those times I though I might be late, but since I didn't keep up with it I really didn't know and then here came af, I wonder was that a chemical or not? it's crazy how differently you see things once you are actively ttc you notice so many things you never even thought of before.. I have living children and my problems seemed to start after them.. I am not sure what causes it, but my cervix just don't want to start closed for very long, they put me on injections after around 20ish weeks to prevent preterm labor, I was told yesterday I would be on the progesterone pills til 14 weeks to prevent mc then stop then go on the injections around 20 something weeks to prevent preterm labor, which I didn't go into preterm labor with my 3 year old , I had premature rupture of the membrane (water broke) which from my understanding progesterone doesn't help that regardless.. I also think that is why I need progesterone now because my doctor had me on those injections with my 2 year old.. (I got huge on them too so not a big fan) I still had him a few weeks early at 34w so I don't know I have mixed emotions about it.. as for symptoms, mine some and go, but like I said I try to pay it no mind because with my last loss they got worse after I found out about the mmc..

penny, try to stay positive until you know for sure, or start bleeding.. can you go to the er?


----------



## ourturnnext

Aaarghhh I can't have an early scan!!! Grrrrr. If I'd kept my scan appointment at the EPU after my mc they'd apparently have told me to ring up and go in for an early one with my next pregnancy. But because I cancelled that scan I can't do it cos they haven't got my details, or something like that, so got to wait til 12 weeks :( next Midwife appointment 25th. That's the next milestone I'm aiming for.

Today was a great milestone to pass as I didn't make it to my booking-in apt last time!


----------



## GingerPanda

Stinks that you can't have an early scan, but congrats for passing a milestone!

My milestone is 8w1d. Scan is before then, so I'm worried I won't be satisfied if everything looks okay at 7w1d, because I made it farther last time. I hope the thrill just keeps me going! But I'm definitely going to ask when I can have another scan. :haha: Hopefully he won't say 12 weeks!


----------



## GingerPanda

Is anyone else so bloated they look like they're going to pop? :haha:

It was like this for me last time, too! So bloated at 6 weeks that I can't button my regular pants... so I'm wearing maternity clothes! Super comfy. But I look like I'm either 6 months rather than 6 weeks, or I look like I'm letting myself go! (I am.) :rofl:

Here's my 6 week bloat pic!
 



Attached Files:







6w bloat.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## floridamomma

This is my test from today!! My first digi 4+5
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Tara158505

ginger, nice pic!! lol im not sure if I get bloated, even with af I can't really tell a difference, slighter tightness maybe at button and zipper, but nothing I mind.. I have seen pics on fb on a pregnancy page and there's a few of girls at 6 weeks looking pregnant and the rudest people I have ever heard in my life, commenting "your not showing yet, your just bloated or you were fat before you were pregnant!!" I go sooo mad and felt so sorry for these girls. first off anyone knows that the skinnier you are before pregnancy the faster you will show and the bigger you are the longer it takes, if you even show at all honestly, depends on the fat content.. but either way I can't stand rude ass people like that, who cares anyway, as long as they are happy who cares? honestly I don't think bloating can push someones stomach out that much to the point they look pregnant!! so they probably are really just starting to show, especially if they are really petite.. now on the other hand with my son I barely shown at all at 27 weeks I was super small and all belly (the little bit that I had) so I think it can really go either way for either shape and size because everyone is different!! in the end its about the baby so who cares!! all pregnant woman are gorgeous glowing babes!!:kiss:


----------



## GingerPanda

I had some pretty bad cramping and red bleeding tonight. The cramping has mostly stopped, and I think the bleeding is tapering off. Going in for a scan tomorrow to see if everything is okay. :(


----------



## Krippy

Awwww Ginger! Thinking of you hun...Let us know how tomorrow goes please!


----------



## GingerPanda

Sure will! Trying to stay positive, but also trying to stay real.


----------



## Krippy

The best way to be! Remember the mantra you taught me...You can do this Ginger!


----------



## GingerPanda

:hugs:

Today, I am pregnant!


----------



## Krippy

:hugs:


----------



## Frustrated42

Oh ginger thinking of you! I hope everything is ok.


----------



## ourturnnext

Thinking of you Ginger, hopefully it'll just be 'one of those things in pregnancy' my friend had some terrible bleeding at six weeks but went on to have a gorgeous baby girl.

Thinking of you. Hope its good news xxxx


----------



## whigfield

@GP Oh no! Fingers crossed it's nothing and you'll see a healthy bean. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## doodlegirl

Fingers crossed ginger. hope everything is fine. x


----------



## floridamomma

Ginger prayers your way I hope it's good news when you go in


----------



## londongirl

My friend also had terrible cramps and bright red blood at 6 weeks and is now about to give birth...


----------



## confusedprego

:hugs: Ginger!! I will be stalking to see how you're doing!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, everybody. :hugs:

I didn't have any bleeding over night, just a tiny amount of brown spotting. No cramps today. Scan is at 12:40 EST, and hubs took an emergency day off work to be with me.


----------



## londongirl

GingerPanda said:


> Thanks, everybody. :hugs:
> 
> I didn't have any bleeding over night, just a tiny amount of brown spotting. No cramps today. Scan is at 12:40 EST, and hubs took an emergency day off work to be with me.

lack of bleeding and cramps sounds really positive!


----------



## 3Minions

Good luck Ginger!


----------



## londongirl

Does anyone else get sharp striking type feeling in uterus area? Kind of sore but not properly painful?


----------



## CastawayBride

londongirl said:


> Does anyone else get sharp striking type feeling in uterus area? Kind of sore but not properly painful?

Sounds like round ligament pain....


----------



## londongirl

CastawayBride said:


> londongirl said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else get sharp striking type feeling in uterus area? Kind of sore but not properly painful?
> 
> Sounds like round ligament pain....Click to expand...

what's the round ligament pain?


----------



## CastawayBride

londongirl said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> londongirl said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else get sharp striking type feeling in uterus area? Kind of sore but not properly painful?
> 
> Sounds like round ligament pain....Click to expand...
> 
> what's the round ligament pain?Click to expand...

It is NO harm to baby so just remember that! It is a response your body has if you move to fast or suddenly from growing. I get it a lot as I get further along when I am rolling over in bed.


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> I had some pretty bad cramping and red bleeding tonight. The cramping has mostly stopped, and I think the bleeding is tapering off. Going in for a scan tomorrow to see if everything is okay. :(

Maybe they should check your progesterone too, just in case? Good luck!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

We saw a tiny hearbeat! :cloud9:

https://s1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/Mobile%20Uploads/WP_20140207_001_zpsdd4e1c46.jpg


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> We saw a tiny hearbeat! :cloud9:
> 
> https://s1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/Mobile%20Uploads/WP_20140207_001_zpsdd4e1c46.jpg

Congrats!!!


----------



## ourturnnext

Great news ginger, so relieved and happy for you!! Did they say what caused the bleed? Just the one in there then... ;) x


----------



## GingerPanda

Haven't talked to the doctor yet, waiting on that now. She said it's too early to tell if there's more than one or not!


----------



## londongirl

Ginger that's amazing! An amazing example of cramps & bleeds not always meaning something bad!!


----------



## floridamomma

Ginger congrats hon!!


----------



## confusedprego

Yay!! Congrats, Ginger!!! :) :) :) When do you go for another scan??? So exciting!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Next Friday. :)

They said the bleeding was probably from sex, and that I can't have sex for two weeks.


----------



## Krippy

So happy to see that little bean Ginger! Congrats!


----------



## CastawayBride

We do no sex in First tri b/c I am so paranoid! LOL Second tri we dabble and then end of third we started to get busy again....

The things we do while TTC! lol


----------



## Tara158505

Glad everything is okay with your baby!! I really hope everyone in this thread goes on to have a happy and healthy pregnancy!! :dust:


----------



## doodlegirl

Aww. lovely ginger :). congrats. x


----------



## whigfield

Eeek! Lovely scan Ginger! So pleased for you. :cloud9:


----------



## 3Minions

Great news Ginger!


----------



## GingerPanda

Bop is measuring 5w6d, which is perfect because I ovulated two days late. Was surprised to get a heartbeat! :cloud9:

Really really hoping that everyone gets rainbows!


----------



## Embo78

Hi ladies mind if I join you. 

I'm pregnant with rainbow number two (but fifth child!)

There's too many pages to read back on but I read the first few pages :)

Due October 14th my 36th birthday <3


----------



## 3Minions

Congratulations Embo! You're due the day after me


----------



## Embo78

Hey 3. Thanks for the welcome :) I definitely won't have this one on my edd! I sadly aaaaaalways go over!
3 days with my first, 2 weeks with second, 4 days with my third and 7 days with Max. It would've been longer with my toddler but I was induced. A very long three day induction :haha:


----------



## whigfield

Welcome Embo! :happydance:

Started feeling nauseous in the mornings before breakfast now. Guessing this is the start of morning sickness!


----------



## floridamomma

we are having no sexy first tri probably until at least 20+ weeks. but he gets satisfied don't feel bad for him lol


----------



## ourturnnext

Hi Embo, welcome and congrats :)

Ginger I've only just seen your scan pic, it didn't come up on my phone. Its lovely!!

Can't believe I'm nearly at seven weeks now. Couldn't imagine getting this far when I first got that unexpected BFP. Wish I knew for sure when I ovulated, for all I know I could be further on/not as far on!!


----------



## doodlegirl

I was worried about lack of symptoms but I must say they really do come and go. I get sudden loss of energy few times a day, not much appetite, sort nausea or even sore stomach, sore bbs, I get very bloated and go to pee at least once in the middle of the night. 3 days till our scan! ! ! 
I have reached my first milestone today. (last pg ended today). I am praying we all get our rainbow babies. x x x


----------



## ourturnnext

Yayyy for reaching your milestone doodle, such a huge weight off your shoulders to pass the dreaded day isn't it.

At the risk of giving too much tmi - I have never produced so much discharge in my life!!!!!

Oh, and I remembered reading somewhere ages ago about cramps being caused by dehydration. Was crampy this morning but after drinking a pint of water its eased. Could be a tip worth remembering for us all x


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Embo! :wave:

Congrats on passing your milestone, Doodle!


----------



## 3Minions

Embo, I always go overdue too  +8 (induction and ended up c-section), +2 (cord issues, ended up c-section), +5 (vba2c). We should at least both have October babies, lol. Now I'm interested to see which of us goes more overdue.

Ourturn - You're not alone with the discharge o.o


----------



## londongirl

Hahaha I know what you mean about the discharge. I keep thinking AF has come but it hasn't&#8230; TMI!!

My biggest symptom is fatigue. I mean 'feel-like-I've-been-hit-by-a-truck' fatigue. I actually had to lie down at work yesterday because I couldn't keep my head up anymore!

I hit 8 weeks today. 2 weeks further than when I had my natural MC (August last year). But the first one was a MMC, which was discovered at 9.5 weeks scan. So I'm still not feeling out of the woods, but I never had this level of fatigue in either previous pregnancy.

Anyone else *exhausted*?


----------



## doodlegirl

2 furthet london girl yey :) I also did not get further than 6 six weeks. my 1st was also mmc found at 11 weeks, baby stopped growing at 6 exactly which is on monday. its driving me crazy, I have and early scan arranged by my midwife on 14.2. but I still booked a private one 11.2. not many people can understand thst I am willing to pay £50 because of 3 days. I have a hidden feeling that it will be a good news this time but I am afraid to admitt it to myself as to face another bad news would be just too much. So 3 more days and as you say here ladies and I love it: 'Today I am pregnant' :)


----------



## londongirl

doodlegirl said:


> 2 furthet london girl yey :) I also did not get further than 6 six weeks. my 1st was also mmc found at 11 weeks, baby stopped growing at 6 exactly which is on monday. its driving me crazy, I have and early scan arranged by my midwife on 14.2. but I still booked a private one 11.2. not many people can understand thst I am willing to pay £50 because of 3 days. I have a hidden feeling that it will be a good news this time but I am afraid to admitt it to myself as to face another bad news would be just too much. So 3 more days and as you say here ladies and I love it: 'Today I am pregnant' :)

Do you have other children?

I'm SOOO happy you feel all will be ok :) (even though you're scared to admit that - totally understand why). I completely understand going for an earlier scan. £50 is so worth it. Funnily, I'm going the other way. I've only been offered a scan at 12 weeks and I'm already dreading that!!!! I'm terrified!


----------



## londongirl

doodlegirl said:


> 2 furthet london girl yey :) I also did not get further than 6 six weeks. my 1st was also mmc found at 11 weeks, baby stopped growing at 6 exactly which is on monday. its driving me crazy, I have and early scan arranged by my midwife on 14.2. but I still booked a private one 11.2. not many people can understand thst I am willing to pay £50 because of 3 days. I have a hidden feeling that it will be a good news this time but I am afraid to admitt it to myself as to face another bad news would be just too much. So 3 more days and as you say here ladies and I love it: 'Today I am pregnant' :)

I'll def be stalking the thread on 11.2 - so exciting :)


----------



## confusedprego

London - I am SO exhausted! I don't remember this with my pregnancy with my son especially this early! I'm having trouble sleeping though, which I remember with his pregnancy early on - but man I'm having trouble standing by the end of the day! I get really dizzy! 

How's everyone else feeling??


----------



## skinnysmrs

Hey girls just trying to read and catch up. Feel like ive not been on in an age. Nausea/vomiting and exhaustion have hit me like a ton of bricks since my 6 wk mark last sunday. In tears most days as I can't eat or sleep :( I hate moaning as our little pea is so planned and wanted. But I am knocked for 6.


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay for more milestones and scans!


----------



## bridget021182

Hi ladies I am due oct 16th. I just got confirmation from the doc office. I had blood test done and will have a re draw monday


----------



## londongirl

Headache Central, anyone else?


----------



## floridamomma

congrats bridget. 
London I have them occasionally and they are pretty bad.
skinnymrs so sorry your not feeling well
doodle I completely understand my first scan is 7+6 and the next will probably be 12 but I lost my baby between 9 and 10 so ill be nervous between that time. im going to try to only get the required scans but my nerves are going to be shot


----------



## ourturnnext

Hi Bridget and congrats on your pregnancy x

London, I had awful headaches from 12 to 16 weeks with DD, they totally floored me. I was convinced she was going to born addicted to paracetamol cos I took so many! Cooling pads from Boots are great, they really helped me. And headache balm.... I think I got that from Boots too. They're all pregnant-friendly x

Aww skinny sorry to hear you're having a tough time with sickness. I felt pretty bad yesterday with cramps and sickness. Had an enormous curry for supper which bizarrely helped! I guess we're all going to have good and bad days :( x


----------



## londongirl

ourturnnext said:


> Hi Bridget and congrats on your pregnancy x
> 
> London, I had awful headaches from 12 to 16 weeks with DD, they totally floored me. I was convinced she was going to born addicted to paracetamol cos I took so many! Cooling pads from Boots are great, they really helped me. And headache balm.... I think I got that from Boots too. They're all pregnant-friendly x
> 
> Aww skinny sorry to hear you're having a tough time with sickness. I felt pretty bad yesterday with cramps and sickness. Had an enormous curry for supper which bizarrely helped! I guess we're all going to have good and bad days :( x

Thanks - that's reassuring. I never get them, but woke up yesterday with a mild on and then a TERRIBLE one this morning. My husband is a doctor and started testing my vision and strength. i think he was worried it was meningitis!!!! I'll pop to boots again tomorrow!


----------



## whigfield

Sorry to hear skinnymrs. Hope it clears up for you soon. :hugs:

Welcome Bridget! :happydance:

Hit 7 weeks today. We are blueberry! :haha:


----------



## ourturnnext

Hurray for reaching seven weeks whigfield!! A blueberry's quite big isn't it.... our little beans are a-growing fast. Awwww, love it.


----------



## 3Minions

I've had one super bad headache - it was before my bfp. But I only get them when I'm pregnant. I'm feeling just fine. I get the occasional wave of nausea but I'm only 5w tomorrow so I figure I should start feeling like garbage in another week or two. 
Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Frustrated42

Hey ladies 
I haven't had any headaches but MS hit yesterday afternoon. I have my first scan tomorrow, I'm really nervous about it but I'm staying positive. DH has the day off so he is able to go with me which is nice.


----------



## ourturnnext

Good luck tomorrow Frustrated! Make sure you keep us all updated. Fingers crossed for good news xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Bridget! I've added you in! :wave:


Good luck with the scan tomorrow, Frustrated!


I hope all those with headaches and sickness feel better soon. My right hip is _killing_ me, and all I can take is Tylenol. And Tylenol does nothing, what a joke. I'm an Aleve kinda gal, but I can't have it. :(


Congrats on a 7 week blueberry, Whigfield! I agree with Ourturnnext, a blueberry does seem big!


----------



## Laelani

Can I join you ladies? I had a miscarriage in late May with first pregnancy. Found out on Friday that I am expecting again and we are due October 7th. :)


----------



## doodlegirl

Hello girls. how r u all doing? I was very nauseous yesterday, it stopped late afternoon. I also had a headache yesterday londongirl, hope u feel better today. frustrated good luck with your scan today. 
welcome the new ladies :)


----------



## whigfield

Welcome Laelani! :happydance:

It seems every night I get up at least once to pee now. :haha:


----------



## doodlegirl

I do too whighfield :)


----------



## ourturnnext

Hi Laelani, welcome and congratulations.

I'm also up peeing at least once a night, sometimes up to three times, yikes. Hopefully it'll ease in second tri. Although it never did for me last time!!!


----------



## londongirl

I pee 4 times a night.... but it's only 'cos I drink so much water during the day! (I have always been like this).

Feel very symptom-free today :( trying not to worry though :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Laelani! :wave:


I wish getting up to pee was the only thing keeping me up at night. :haha:

Woke up practically whimpering last night because my hip hurt so bad. It woke hubs up, and he started stoking my hair saying, "What can I do? Is there anything I can do?" I think I ruined the moment when I said, "Just take the damn leg!" :rofl:

Hope you ladies are doing well today!

Good luck at your scan, Frustrated!


----------



## Laelani

Thanks for the welcome!! :flower:


----------



## ourturnnext

Ginger I had an aching hip last week too, it was bad at times it caught my breath. I found sitting with my feet up and a hot water bottle on the hip really helped.

Have you lifted anything heavy? Think mine was triggered by carrying my 24lb toddler round soft play x


----------



## GingerPanda

Nothing heavier than usual. I sprained this hip about 13 years ago, so now I'm worried I'm developing arthritis in it. I already have arthritis in some of my fingers. :(


----------



## Frustrated42

Scan went well this morning. Baby is measuring 6 weeks 2 days which is perfect. We got to see the heartbeat. DH loved the experience of being there with me. He got to see the heartbeat before I did because I couldn't see the screen while she was doing the exam but he could. The tech said I had a slight bleed from implantation but she said its barely noticeable. I'm just so happy to see that everything is ok.


----------



## GingerPanda

Awww, congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Pink1981

:hi: can I join please? Due 18th oct x


----------



## ourturnnext

Great news about your successful scan Frustrated, lovely to hear of so many happy scans! You must be so happy tonight x

Hi Pink, welcome to the thread. Its a lovely and positive place x


----------



## doodlegirl

Congrats frustrated. what a great news :) I am having my scan tomorrow and so worried, I just cant believe we would ever see a heartbeat, it must feel amazing. 

welcome pink and congrats. x


----------



## Frustrated42

doodlegirl said:


> Congrats frustrated. what a great news :) I am having my scan tomorrow and so worried, I just cant believe we would ever see a heartbeat, it must feel amazing.
> 
> welcome pink and congrats. x

It was amazing to see the heartbeat. Although I didn't get to see it until after she was finished. It was such a relief to see it.


----------



## whigfield

Congrats on the great scan! :cloud9:

Welcome pink! :wave:


----------



## ourturnnext

Good luck tomorrow doodlegirl, keep us updated xx


----------



## 3Minions

Welcome Pink!


----------



## Tara158505

After I get around 7 to 8ish weeky asthma starts acting up bad and I have to get my inhalers called in and also my hands.. they get sooo bad I cant hold or lift anything for the first 30 minutes or so after I wake up and its only in the mornings after I wake up I notice it. They feel so tight and swollen. I try to open and stretch my fingers but can't I have no strength and its both hands, but my right one gets worse than my left one.. I am so tired writting this I can't hold my eyes open this baby sure is taking all my energy!! I feel like im nodding, but no drugs at all lol im on a baby high!! The best kind in the world!! I am on my phone since my kids broke my comouter screen then later it just gave out so I am trying to keep up and read what I can!! Hope this makes sense lol..


----------



## londongirl

*Should I prepare for the worst?*

Hi, so I'm 8+3 today. My BBs have been tender and quite hard - fluctuating a bit - over the past month since I got my bfp. I woke up this morning and they are SOFT with NO PAIN whatsoever... They're still bigger than usual but seriously should I prepare myself for the worst? I haven't had a scan yet cos I'm too scared of MMC and have one scheduled for 12 weeks...


----------



## whigfield

@londongirl I wouldn't worry! Symptoms seem to fluctuate all the time throughout pregnancy and it's perfectly normal! I've also heard of stories where women lose their babies and actually end up with stronger symptoms - so try not to worry. :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

Frustrated congrats on seeing the lo. 
Hi and congrats to all the new mommies to be!
London honey don't stress and try not to to think the worst. Sometimes as your levels plateau you start to feel better and I've seen women who get excited because symptoms disappear and low and behold they come roaring back


----------



## ttclou25

Hi Ladies - looking for somewhere to join just found out yesterday i got my BFP im 3w 5d and hav had 3 previous mc's hoping i can join you all with a sticky one.

Florida - i recognize your name where you on the may 2014 due date board


----------



## floridamomma

Yes I was. I lost my lo on October 11 I was almost 10/11 weeks


----------



## ttclou25

So sorry hun :( I also lost Lo at 8 weeks think it was end of September. Lets hope these are our sticky ones this time xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Hi, Pink and ttclou! :wave:

Ttclou, when are you due?





londongirl said:


> *Should I prepare for the worst?*
> 
> Hi, so I'm 8+3 today. My BBs have been tender and quite hard - fluctuating a bit - over the past month since I got my bfp. I woke up this morning and they are SOFT with NO PAIN whatsoever... They're still bigger than usual but seriously should I prepare myself for the worst? I haven't had a scan yet cos I'm too scared of MMC and have one scheduled for 12 weeks...

Symptoms come and go, like everyone else said. Take a deep breath and remember the mantra! _"Today, I am pregnant!"_



Well, the Extra-Strength Tylenol was not enough to keep my hip pain under control overnight. I'm going to try to make a chiropractor appointment today. I haven't had a good night of sleep in what feels like forever. I had the awful cold, then I almost immediately have this horrible hip pain. I'm exhausted.


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> Hi, Pink and ttclou! :wave:
> 
> Ttclou, when are you due?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> londongirl said:
> 
> 
> *Should I prepare for the worst?*
> 
> Hi, so I'm 8+3 today. My BBs have been tender and quite hard - fluctuating a bit - over the past month since I got my bfp. I woke up this morning and they are SOFT with NO PAIN whatsoever... They're still bigger than usual but seriously should I prepare myself for the worst? I haven't had a scan yet cos I'm too scared of MMC and have one scheduled for 12 weeks...
> 
> Symptoms come and go, like everyone else said. Take a deep breath and remember the mantra! _"Today, I am pregnant!"_
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Extra-Strength Tylenol was not enough to keep my hip pain under control overnight. I'm going to try to make a chiropractor appointment today. I haven't had a good night of sleep in what feels like forever. I had the awful cold, then I almost immediately have this horrible hip pain. I'm exhausted.Click to expand...

Do you have a pregnancy pillow? Those are life savers! Mine is a big U.. 

I sleep on my recliner when all else fails...


----------



## GingerPanda

I don't specifically have a pregnancy pillow, but I have a memory foam pillow that I always sleep with between my legs. This pain is sudden, constant, and keeping me up at night, with or without the pillow.

Sitting hurts. Laying down hurts. Standing hurts. Walking hurts. There's no relief. :(

Finding a chiropractor now.


----------



## ttclou25

Im due 23rd October - Wow that sounds sooo far away :wacko:


----------



## Krippy

Welcome to all the new mamas! Sorry I have been MIA but I have been out of town for grandmother's funeral. I have been reading just not a lot of time to write!

Heard back from my midwife and everything looks good for my birth plan at the birthing suite. I won't have to go to the hospital...I am so excited! 

I will talk more soon! Lots of love and stickiness to all!


----------



## floridamomma

I hope it is ttc. 
Krispy sorry about you grandmother hon


----------



## GingerPanda

Krippy, I'm sorry for your loss! But I'm glad your birth plan is approved. :hugs:


----------



## Elsa50501

Hey GP! I just saw that you had made this thread. Can I join up? My estimated delivery date is Oct 11th. :) (I keep having trouble transitioning off the TTC forums!)


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Elsa! :wave:


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> I don't specifically have a pregnancy pillow, but I have a memory foam pillow that I always sleep with between my legs. This pain is sudden, constant, and keeping me up at night, with or without the pillow.
> 
> Sitting hurts. Laying down hurts. Standing hurts. Walking hurts. There's no relief. :(
> 
> Finding a chiropractor now.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000HEUJVO/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1

That is the one I have, I love it! I used to get pain in my hips, and this allowed me to switch from right to left with out having to move a pillow. I out the U at my feet though and use my own pillow as I am pillow snob when it comes to what I use to sleep! lol

It helps to have the pillow between your legs especially if you have a prior injury. As I get further along I get that lightening feeling down there...oh pregnancy!


----------



## whigfield

Krippy, sorry to hear about your grandmother. :hugs:

Welcome Elsa! :wave:

Feeling the nausea today. Had to eat toast for breakfast and I think it's soaked most of it up for now. But I woke up at 3am last night thinking I was going to hurl! :dohh:


----------



## ttclou25

Yay to nausea - its a always a great sign that things are progressing well, but :flower: because it still sucks too x


----------



## GingerPanda

Boo, nausea!

I don't seem to get it as much as I get carsick. Especially at night because of the lights.


----------



## whigfield

I have learned I can keep it at bay by making sure I eat - after my toast this morning it vanished, started feeling sick again about 30 mins ago so ate some lunch, and it's gone again (for now). However.. I was depressed last night though because OH cooked this beautiful dinner for us and I couldn't finish it! :haha:


----------



## littlelegs91

I am due 13 of October after miscarriage last January and haven't been able to full till now super excited and congratulations to everyone else xxx


----------



## whigfield

Welcome littlelegs! :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, littlelegs!


----------



## whigfield

I know this is early days and I know this is probably going to sound awful, especially in this group, but I feel like I am really struggling to bond with this LO right now. :nope: By this stage last time, even with the bleeding every single day and all the emergency scans, I was completely and utterly in love and thought of nothing but baby all day every day. This time around, at our scan, it was like.. "Oh, that's nice, I'm glad there's a heartbeat" rather than what we had last time - "Oh my goodness that is amazing and wonderful and a heartbeat omg this is just amazing I love you baby so much already!" My mom says it's myself shutting down to protect myself incase something happens again, but I think it's more than that. The scars from our last LO still feel very raw and open (even over a year on) and I feel very tearful realizing that I'm carrying this baby with presumably no problems (that we know of - so far anyway!) and the last one had to deal with a SCH that ultimately killed it. It's like it just "feels" wrong and how will I ever love a baby again as much as I loved Angel? I know that once we get past the 12 weeks and reach that new open territory that we never got to before it will be a lot different, but right now, I guess I just feel numb towards this pregnancy. :nope:

Even silly things like changing my profile pic on here I don't feel ready to do, even though I have a tiny little ultrasound pic for current baby. :dohh:


----------



## GingerPanda

I don't think it's weird. I do think it's emotional distancing, as that's what hubs and I are doing. We're really glad to see heartbeats, of course, but to us what's in my uterus is NOT A BABY. It's not. It's the product of conception. We call it Bop, which stands for "Bundle of Potential". Once we get to 12 2\weeks, then we might actually get to start bonding, but I wouldn't be too surprised if I didn't get head over heels in love til I start feeling kicks.


----------



## Frustrated42

I've been feeling the same way whigfield. I've been distancing myself incase something goes wrong.


----------



## whigfield

It's a horrible way to feel, isn't it? I know that even with all this distancing, if we go on to lose this baby, we'll be devastated. I just want to go to sleep for the whole of the first trimester and wake up in second tri. :haha:


----------



## 3Minions

I'll 3rd? 4th? what everyone else said. Reading everyone's m/c stories you know that there are stillbirths and everything else that people have happen too.... Cord incidents, random bits of crappy crap crap.... Not a single one of us is going in to this endeavor innocent. We KNOW the worst that can happen. We've lived it. 

But I'm hopeful. For all of us. I think as our pregnancies progress and we start feeling these bops moving and grooving we should start breaking down the walls.... We'll never forget, and I don't know if I'm going to be able to invest 100% in to this bop until I have someone in my arms, but I'm gonna try. Starting on my birthday at the end of April  Then I'll be further along than I was with my m/c.


----------



## 3Minions

Frustrated, what hospital are you going to deliver at? I have to go to the Alex because I'm gonna try for a second vbac


----------



## GingerPanda

I can't wait until my Bop graduates to Hatchling! Then I think I will be able to start getting attached. But that will be a second tri thing.


----------



## Frustrated42

3Minions said:


> Frustrated, what hospital are you going to deliver at? I have to go to the Alex because I'm gonna try for a second vbac

I'm hoping grey nuns but that's not definite it could end up being Alex. I have to travel into edmonton to deliver so it could be wherever they send me.


----------



## 3Minions

The OBs are pretty spectacular everywhere so you can't really go wrong


----------



## Frustrated42

The ob that I see is in Millwoods so I would like to deliver there and I used to live in Millwoods so I just know the area much better.


----------



## ttclou25

:flower:Dont feel bad, its just early days with this LO and with time you will bond, dont beat yourself up over it xx


----------



## curni2112

Hi ladies!! Mind if I join you? I have finally finished reading alllllllll of the previous posts..phew!! I'm 4+3 today. I found out last Friday that we are expecting again...yikes!! We had a natural miscarriage at 6 weeks 2/14/13...my birthday...:cry:. To be on this roller coaster ride again, pretty much exactly a year later is overwhelming to say the least! I have two boys from a previous marriage (10 and 11)...so it's like I'm having my first all over again lol. I've had two beta's done, last friday it was 52 yesterday it was 345 :happydance:. I have been a nervous wreck since Sunday waiting on results from that second blood draw. When she told me I broke down in tears on the phone. Did I mention this is completely overwhelming!! So now I'm just waiting on my first scan which is 2/27. It's going to be a llooooonnnngggg two weeks!

I'm looking forward to getting to know you guys better and share this journey with you...we've all been through alot, it's nice to have folks to turn to that get that :hugs:. Here's to all of our rainbow babies!!


----------



## curni2112

Oh, forgot to mention...my EDD is 10/19


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> I'll 3rd? 4th? what everyone else said. Reading everyone's m/c stories you know that there are stillbirths and everything else that people have happen too.... Cord incidents, random bits of crappy crap crap.... Not a single one of us is going in to this endeavor innocent. We KNOW the worst that can happen. We've lived it.
> 
> But I'm hopeful. For all of us. I think as our pregnancies progress and we start feeling these bops moving and grooving we should start breaking down the walls.... We'll never forget, and I don't know if I'm going to be able to invest 100% in to this bop until I have someone in my arms, but I'm gonna try. Starting on my birthday at the end of April  Then I'll be further along than I was with my m/c.

Amen to this. We had a late loss in third tri with a healthy baby, should never have happened! It is hard to go into another pregnancy as my innocence is lost...I think we all process differently. I actually recall this bring brought up in the thread earlier too.


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Curni! :wave: You're due on my anniversary! Your betas sound great!


----------



## 3Minions

Hi Curni!

I'd been putting off calling the doctor - it sort of makes it all real, you know? So I bit the bullet. I have an ultrasound on the 24th (not sure why - dating maybe?) That was the due date of my m/c. With my m/c the quad screen had come back with a 1/274 chance for downs, and since I'll be 35 come October they offered me the Nuchal screen. I figured I would do it since DH and I were a mess when the quad screen results came back and they weren't going to have me in to talk to a specialist until 19 weeks with that pregnancy anyway. I have to go for 3 blood tests each 48 hours apart before that. That's at the end of March. My first DA is April 3 at 12 weeks. I was doing okay before because I could just not think about things, but now I'm SO scared. :-(


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> Hi Curni!
> 
> I'd been putting off calling the doctor - it sort of makes it all real, you know? So I bit the bullet. I have an ultrasound on the 24th (not sure why - dating maybe?) That was the due date of my m/c. With my m/c the quad screen had come back with a 1/274 chance for downs, and since I'll be 35 come October they offered me the Nuchal screen. I figured I would do it since DH and I were a mess when the quad screen results came back and they weren't going to have me in to talk to a specialist until 19 weeks with that pregnancy anyway. I have to go for 3 blood tests each 48 hours apart before that. That's at the end of March. My first DA is April 3 at 12 weeks. I was doing okay before because I could just not think about things, but now I'm SO scared. :-(

My first scan is the 23rd. Super nervous too!


----------



## floridamomma

Welcome curni!! Congrats on your Bfp
Whig I feel the same I don't really acknowledge the baby unless it's when I'm nervous about mc. I know it's my own selfish way of protecting my fragile heart from another break. I think when I feel the kicks the wall may start to crumble but I won't feel safe until I hold my lo in my arms


----------



## whigfield

Welcome curni! :hugs:

I feel like even when (if?) baby is in my arms, I'll still be a nervous break. Is he/she still breathing?! Are they too hot, too cold? etc etc etc... I already know I'm going to be a completely neurotic first time mom. :haha:

On a lighter note, made a delicious chilli con carne from scratch tonight with all fresh ingredients, and it tastes sooooooooo good. All food is amazing to me right now. When I'm not feeling sick that is! :haha:


----------



## floridamomma

You'll be a great mom Whig we all will. 
Looks like week after next we will be a buzz with scan results. My scan is the 28th at 7+6 or 8 weeks according to o date


----------



## ourturnnext

Is it only me who hasn't got an early scan aarghhh grrrrr!!! :) 

Hi to all the newcomers.

I keep forgetting I'm pregnant, I thought it was just me being scatty but maybe its my way of protecting myself. I know my husband's staying detached, he barely mentions it. Our mc really hit him hard, probably more so than me.


----------



## GingerPanda

Holy hormones, Batman! I was watching Netflix, and this lady was talking about her cat who had passed away, and I just lost it! :cry:

Jeeze!


----------



## 3Minions

Ginger, I watched Face2Face on netflix last night. I was IN TEARS. I'm pretty sure it's not supposed to make you cry that much, lol. It was really good though. I highly recommend it!


----------



## CastawayBride

Ladies how to I put Spoiler on my tickers? I just want them to see them change, LOL, and I don't want them on as I go through other loss forums.

Thanks


----------



## GingerPanda

You put this at the beginning of the code:


Code:
[plain][SPOILER][/plain]

And you put this at the end of the code:


Code:
[plain][/SPOILER][/plain]


Anything between these two tags will appear in a spoiler. :thumbup:

Also, I *think* it automatically disables signatures in a lot of the loss forums automatically.


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> You put this at the beginning of the code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> [plain][SPOILER][/plain]
> 
> And you put this at the end of the code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> [plain][/SPOILER][/plain]
> 
> 
> Anything between these two tags will appear in a spoiler. :thumbup:
> 
> Also, I *think* it automatically disables signatures in a lot of the loss forums automatically.

I commented in TTC after a loss and it came up. I am going to attempt to hide it. Thanks!


----------



## GingerPanda

Looks like it worked!

Yeah, they're only hidden in the actual loss section, not in the TTCAL section.


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> Looks like it worked!
> 
> Yeah, they're only hidden in the actual loss section, not in the TTCAL section.

Only took 4 tries. :dohh: lol


----------



## floridamomma

So my little sister just went into labor and my nephew is on the way. I'm excited but my heart is indeed a little heavy due to knowing my lo isn't here but I'm pregnant now and I'm just leaning on that. Also I took my 2nd clearblue test and it went up so that made me feel a little better. Am excited to meet little Dominic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CastawayBride

floridamomma said:


> So my little sister just went into labor and my nephew is on the way. I'm excited but my heart is indeed a little heavy due to knowing my lo isn't here but I'm pregnant now and I'm just leaning on that. Also I took my 2nd clearblue test and it went up so that made me feel a little better. Am excited to meet little Dominic

Congrats to your sister...I hope this is your Rainbow!!


----------



## ttclou25

Congrats on being an auntie!! :flower: Fab you got 3+ always a great sign things are moving on.

woke up this morning not feeling so bloated and less pg... ii hate these days and cant believe im only 4 weeks today... why did i test so early :wacko:


----------



## ttclou25

p.s is anyone else self subscribing anything on this pg'cy :wacko::wacko:

Im taking asprin as DR said it cant hurt and im taking quarter of a progesterone tablet left over from ivf. I didnt do any of the above with my last 3 Pg's that ended in MC but with my son i did so trying it again.


----------



## whigfield

Yay for 3+!

I took aspirin on a failed clomid cycle before this one. I was in the process of being tested for Factor V Leiden (a blood clotting disorder that my father has) and didn't want to ruin my chances of falling pregnant if everything was going to be clotty in there - that and the dangers associated with not taking it! However I failed to even ovulate and I remember going for my CD21 blood draw and the bleeding after wouldn't stop for a while. I really think self-prescribing baby aspirin that time messed it up so I haven't touched it since! 

And for the record, I came back negative for all clotting disorders I was tested for. :happydance:


----------



## floridamomma

Does anyone mind if I post a pic of my new nephew!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

floridamomma said:


> So my little sister just went into labor and my nephew is on the way. I'm excited but my heart is indeed a little heavy due to knowing my lo isn't here but I'm pregnant now and I'm just leaning on that. Also I took my 2nd clearblue test and it went up so that made me feel a little better. Am excited to meet little Dominic

Congrats to your sister! I'd love to see a pic, I bet he's gorgeous! :cloud9:

AND CONGRATS ON 3+!


Ttclou, I'm only taking my vitamins daily and acetaminophen when I'm in pain.


Castaway, it looks like you accidentally erased your [ that goes in front of your URL tags in your signature. If you put one [ before each "URL", that extra code won't show up. :thumbup:


Well! I am 7 weeks by LMP today, 6w5d by O date! Scan and first doctor's appointment tomorrow!


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> So my little sister just went into labor and my nephew is on the way. I'm excited but my heart is indeed a little heavy due to knowing my lo isn't here but I'm pregnant now and I'm just leaning on that. Also I took my 2nd clearblue test and it went up so that made me feel a little better. Am excited to meet little Dominic
> 
> Congrats to your sister! I'd love to see a pic, I bet he's gorgeous! :cloud9:
> 
> AND CONGRATS ON 3+!
> 
> 
> Ttclou, I'm only taking my vitamins daily and acetaminophen when I'm in pain.
> 
> 
> Castaway, it looks like you accidentally erased your [ that goes in front of your URL tags in your signature. If you put one [ before each "URL", that extra code won't show up. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Well! I am 7 weeks by LMP today, 6w5d by O date! Scan and first doctor's appointment tomorrow!Click to expand...

I clicked on the spoiler and they both came up? I am confused. :blush:


----------



## CastawayBride

ttclou25 said:


> p.s is anyone else self subscribing anything on this pg'cy :wacko::wacko:
> 
> Im taking asprin as DR said it cant hurt and im taking quarter of a progesterone tablet left over from ivf. I didnt do any of the above with my last 3 Pg's that ended in MC but with my son i did so trying it again.

After my blighted ovum which was from my pregnancy 6 weeks after my post partum period from delivering our son Christopher I decided I wanted to build up my folic acid. My prenatal has 1000 mg and I also take 800 mg more a day. I did this till I conceived then asked Doc if I should continue and he said yes...so still on it.

I was on some Chinese Herbs as well from my Accupuncturist to bring on a cycle and then to bring on strong ovulation. She now wants me to do some herbs for the first tri support but I am torn and don't think I will do it. Will be discussing with my Doctor at our first scan.


----------



## GingerPanda

CastawayBride said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Castaway, it looks like you accidentally erased your [ that goes in front of your URL tags in your signature. If you put one [ before each "URL", that extra code won't show up. :thumbup:
> 
> I clicked on the spoiler and they both came up? I am confused. :blush:Click to expand...

Yeah, the tickers come up, but there's also extra code that is around them that was meant to make the tickers links. The only reason the code is showing up is because it's missing the opening [. You could add that [ or erase everything that's not inside the [IMG] [/IMG] tags. Or you could just leave the extra code, but it shows up. :)

Sorry, it's hard for me to explain on my phone. Let me go to my computer. :blush:



*EDIT:*

Okay. If you want all your tickers to be links (they can be clicked on to go back to the website where you made them), then replace ALL your signature code with this:

[URL=https://lilypie.com/ ][IMG] https://lagf.lilypie.com/n3p7m4.png[/IMG][/URL]
[SPOILER]
[URL=https://www.thebump.com/?utm_source=ticker&utm_medium=UBB&utm_campaign=tickers ][IMG] https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt19bac4.aspx[/IMG][/URL]
[URL=https://www.thebump.com/?utm_source=ticker&utm_medium=UBB&utm_campaign=tickers][IMG] https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt19c157.aspx[/IMG][/URL]
[/SPOILER]




If you don't want them to be links (they can't be clicked on to go anywhere), replace ALL your signature code with this:

[IMG] https://lagf.lilypie.com/n3p7m4.png[/IMG]
[SPOILER]
[IMG] https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt19bac4.aspx[/IMG]
[IMG] https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt19c157.aspx[/IMG]
[/SPOILER]


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda;31651093Castaway said:
> 
> 
> I clicked on the spoiler and they both came up? I am confused. :blush:
> 
> Yeah, the tickers come up, but there's also extra code that is around them that was meant to make the tickers links. The only reason the code is showing up is because it's missing the opening [. You could add that [ or erase everything that's not inside the [IMG] [/IMG][plain] tags. Or you could just leave the extra code, but it shows up. :)
> 
> Hold on one sec. I think I can help you, but not from my phone. Let me get to my computer.
> 
> I started learning to code websites when I was 10, so sometimes it's hard for me to easily explain things. :blush:[/QUOTE]
> 
> Oh all the extra letters! I see that too, I don't mind it but I get what you mean now!! :haha:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## GingerPanda

I posted the code to fix it if you want to. :thumbup:


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Castaway, it looks like you accidentally erased your [ that goes in front of your URL tags in your signature. If you put one [ before each "URL", that extra code won't show up. :thumbup:
> 
> I clicked on the spoiler and they both came up? I am confused. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the tickers come up, but there's also extra code that is around them that was meant to make the tickers links. The only reason the code is showing up is because it's missing the opening [. You could add that [ or erase everything that's not inside the [IMG] [/IMG] tags. Or you could just leave the extra code, but it shows up. :)
> 
> Sorry, it's hard for me to explain on my phone. Let me go to my computer. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> Okay. If you want all your tickers to be links (they can be clicked on to go back to the website where you made them), then replace ALL your signature code with this:
> 
> [URL=https://lilypie.com/ ][IMG] https://lagf.lilypie.com/n3p7m4.png[/IMG][/URL]
> [SPOILER]
> [URL=https://www.thebump.com/?utm_source=ticker&utm_medium=UBB&utm_campaign=tickers ][IMG] https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt19bac4.aspx[/IMG][/URL]
> [URL=https://www.thebump.com/?utm_source=ticker&utm_medium=UBB&utm_campaign=tickers][IMG] https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt19c157.aspx[/IMG][/URL]
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't want them to be links (they can't be clicked on to go anywhere), replace ALL your signature code with this:
> 
> [IMG] https://lagf.lilypie.com/n3p7m4.png[/IMG]
> [SPOILER]
> [IMG] https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt19bac4.aspx[/IMG]
> [IMG] https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt19c157.aspx[/IMG]
> [/SPOILER]Click to expand...

Thanks hun! Question, I only want my rainbow tickers hidden, not my sons is that how these codes are?


----------



## GingerPanda

Yep! Your son's will not be in the spoiler. :thumbup:


----------



## doodlegirl

Congrats to your sister florida and good luck tomorrow ginger! 

I had my scan on tuesday when I was 6+1. We saw the heartbeat and my partner has been crazy since then. He wants to do the baby shopping already, talks to my belly etc. He belives it will happen this time. I am holding back as dont want to get hurt again. we are going for another scan tomorrow and I am hoping I will know the heartbeat rate as they did not tell us on tuesday.


----------



## GingerPanda

When we were at 6+1 last Friday, we saw the heartbeat, but she couldn't actually get it to register to tell us the rate because it was too early. Hopefully we will both be able to get heart rates this time! I'm holding back, too. Especially since I had that bleed at 6w0d. Even though they said it was from sex. I'm still not allowed to have sex for another week. :/


----------



## doodlegirl

Here it is :) I think because she could not measure the heartbeat as it was not internal scan. it was the private one. very quick but nice. I believe they will do internal in a hospital to get a clearer view
 



Attached Files:







20140211_121604.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ttclou25

Your so lucky to get two scans in one week! Great pic..

Looking forward to my scan in a couple of weeks but usually ends in disaster when they tell me they just a see a sac :wacko:


----------



## GingerPanda

I would say only lucky because you're in the UK! While I am excited about getting to see my bean exactly one week later, I am not looking forward to those bills! :wacko:


----------



## ttclou25

Is it really pricey? does it not come in your insurance. I guess it is good that scans are free here, but would like two in one week still :winkwink: mind you they do a early scan at our hospital at 6 weeks and then again at 7 weeks so not too bad


----------



## CastawayBride

Insurance in the US varies....It is definitely sad how much they charge for maternity here for most I would say. That and leave is severely lacking.

I am so fortunate to have amazing insurance and to top that my hubby has awesome insurance too! I have no co pays and get as many scans as we need...this time around our goal is bi weekly till 20 weeks then will see if we want weekly. I am leaving work around 33 weeks and will have daily scans there after...

I get 6 months maternity (using 1 month prior to be out so I can relax as best as possible and get my daily scans)...then should be induced at 37 weeks.

I am dreading the first scan, so nervous about another blighted ovum although they say it is very rare I am still petrified.


----------



## 3Minions

One of my friends was scheduled to start IUI as soon as this cycle ended and she just got a bfp  I am SO happy for her! Made my day.

She's due in October too.


----------



## whigfield

Yay doodlegirl! What an adorable little pip. :happydance:

I am grateful that we get "free" scans here on the NHS - but! I do pay my national insurance and my taxes so I expect it all gets covered in that. I'll be paying a rather big chunk of NI this year too as I earned a little more.

However, still paying for private scans as well (they were invaluable last time)! Looking forward to Monday, hopefully baby will look a bit more... baby like. :haha:

Also looking forward to tomorrow. OH and I aren't too soppy/slushy with Valentines Day... But we are going out to eat at Nandos and oh my god, I just can't wait. :haha: Everything on the menu sounds amazing to me right now! (Until I start to eat it, that is.. And then I feel sick! :dohh:)


----------



## GingerPanda

I know my insurance doesn't cover 100%, so I'm not sure how much the bill will be. But it probably won't be pretty.

3Minions, congrats to your friend!


----------



## whigfield

I know private scans (in my area at least) that aren't gender scans are £100 minimum here, but we have paid £140 before and had to have quite a few due to bleeding last time. Hopefully your bill won't be too much, GP!


----------



## curni2112

Thanks for the welcome ladies :flower:. Congrats on all the great scanscan't wait for ours in a couple weeks! Home from work today due to a bunch of snow we got last nightso been a nice lazy day on the couch. 

I'm taking extra folic acid and still receiving acupuncture treatments. Was with an RE for several unsuccessful injectable IUI cycles and he recommended I see this local acupuncturist that I had actually already considered seeing. Took that as my sign I needed to get on the ball and make the appt. Two cycles later with acupuncturehere we are :happy dance:. It's reassuring to still be able to go in for treatmentshelps keep my anxiety down. Tomorrow's a) my bday and b) our one year anniversary of our natural miscarriage. Gonna be a very weird day to say the least! Hope everyone is wellcan't wait to continue to get to know you lovely ladies :hugs:.


----------



## ttclou25

Wow daily scans is amazing! Thats a great insurance package.. :thumbup:

Curni - i did acupuncture and fell with my son and this time, it does feel nice keeping it up that you could be helping. Happy birthday for tomorrow xx


----------



## Elsa50501

Okay, I just went back and read all of the pages of this thread!

Sorry I never introduced myself after signing up for this thread. This week has been very busy, and the second I get home I've been climbing into bed every day. (I'm in my last semester of grad school and a full time urban elementary school teacher. Every second I'm at home I pretty much have been in bed since getting my BFP). 
SO...
I'm Elsa, DH and I are pregnant with our first after a chemical pregnancy in September (basically one day of BFP and then BFNs after that followed by Blood negative a week after missed AF). 

My first scan will be March 4th. I've been living by GPs mantra of "today I'm pregnant" in order to not stress myself out. (Although always in the back of my head I'm thinking "what is going on in there? Is it developing normally?") Until/unless told otherwise, I'm going to assume, yes it is. 

I'm 5w 5 days today. I can't wait until Saturday so my fruit ticker will change to a sweet pea :). 

Have had minimal symptoms, sore boobs and full boobs, tired most of the time, some food aversions started yesterday (not to specific foods, but just to the idea of eating), creamy CM and increased CM.

Anyone else both have increased libido AND are scared to BD? Both times I DTD since getting the BFP I found myself repeatedly saying to my hubby, "Make sure you are gentle!" lol. I had a sex dream turned nightmare one night that we DTD and then I started bleeding. 

So far no spotting or bleeding at all. *Knock on wood*. 

How's everyone else feeling today?


----------



## londongirl

whigfield said:


> Yay doodlegirl! What an adorable little pip. :happydance:
> 
> I am grateful that we get "free" scans here on the NHS - but! I do pay my national insurance and my taxes so I expect it all gets covered in that. I'll be paying a rather big chunk of NI this year too as I earned a little more.
> 
> However, still paying for private scans as well (they were invaluable last time)! Looking forward to Monday, hopefully baby will look a bit more... baby like. :haha:
> 
> Also looking forward to tomorrow. OH and I aren't too soppy/slushy with Valentines Day... But we are going out to eat at Nandos and oh my god, I just can't wait. :haha: Everything on the menu sounds amazing to me right now! (Until I start to eat it, that is.. And then I feel sick! :dohh:)

Yumm!! Nandos is my fav!!


----------



## londongirl

Welcome Elsa. I LOVE your name, and it's the name we have chosen for our first daughter. It's a family name (German) but also we got married in Italy in a village we love called Elsa :)

Totally get The Fear about sex. I'm too scared I've lost any drive for it. 

All good here. I'm 9 weeks (ticker wrong) and my symptoms, which were pretty mild anyway, have settled (aside from getting heaps of creamy cm). Kinda worries me but I'm just trying to think that I'm lucky rather than doomed!

First scan is at 12 weeks. I didn't want an early scan (head in the sand!!)


----------



## whigfield

Eeee, mine too. I cannot WAIT til 4pm when we go. My stomach is rumbling just thinking about it! :haha:

I'm scared to have sex too but REALLY REALLY want it.. :blush: OH just won't, though. He's too worried something will happen if I have an orgasm and "dislodge" the embryo. :haha:

Hopefully time goes quickly london for your 12 week scan!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

I've been stalking reading but haven't been posting! Glad to see everyone seems to be doing well! How's everyone feeling?? I started week 6 off with a bang and had my first vomit session (ugh) but it's definitely reassuring! I don't remember when I started getting sick with my son but I think it was right around now, so maybe another boy?! I have a scan in less than two weeks when I'm 8 weeks - I'm excited for it! They said I can call back and get an early scan if I want but I'm thinking I'd rather wait - 8 weeks is early enough with all the positive symptoms I've been having. The only thing I'm worried about is I have far less creamy CM than I did with my son. 

You ladies are good avoiding BD! As soon as I get pregnant, it seems DH can't keep himself away and as long as I'm not feeling too sick - I don't mind!! My doctor said it is fine unless you have had any bleeding but I definitely understand the fear, for sure! 

Curni - how cool about the acupuncture!! Love that you did something so natural and it worked! That's fantastic!! Congrats!! :) 

We got a ton of snow yesterday and I'm sitting here watching all the cars get stuck on the first main road out of our neighborhood (DH included!!)! I hope he gets unstuck soon!! craziness out there! I won't be going to work until much later today to make sure it's safe out there!!


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm on pelvic rest for two weeks, by order of my doctor. I had bleeding and cramping the day I hit 6 weeks. Everything looked fine at the emergency scan the next day. Hoping everything is still fine at my scan today! It's at 9:20 EST.


----------



## whigfield

Good luck at your scan GP! I'm sure it will be great! :happydance:

My next scan is on Monday. I feel so nervous for some reason. :dohh:


----------



## ttclou25

Happy valentines day everyone :kiss:

Hi Confusedprego:flower: i too think ill have another boy, i sometimes wonder if i can only hold one sex. Not envious of the snow :winkwink: brrrr i hate it when it gets all cold and impossible to go out.

Im going for a ban in the bedroom for a few more weeks... i know my luck ill start bleeding and blame myself. wish i could though especially on valentines day lol :haha:


----------



## confusedprego

good luck today, Ginger!! Everything will be great!! :)


----------



## GingerPanda

In the waiting room!


----------



## 3Minions

Hoping for great news GP!


----------



## floridamomma

Happy valentines day and good luck on scans!!


----------



## londongirl

Good luck ginger x


----------



## curni2112

Confusedprego - we were part of the same snow storm! Made it into work with no issues...phew! Thanks for the congrats...we were super excited it worked so quickly. He put us through a very intense diet cleanse as well as the acupuncture treatments. It was tough, but obviously well worth it!. I'm no spring chicken (41 today :wacko:)...lol. 

GP - eager to hear about the scan!

I'm sure BD will be on hold for us as well...DH is very nervous about the idea lol! Which I don't necessarily mind because I am too!


----------



## Krippy

GL Ginger!


----------



## GingerPanda

We didn't see a heartbeat. The doctor is 90% sure I'm having another MMC. :cry:

We have a followup scan on Wednesday.


----------



## Krippy

Oh Ginger...I am so sorry hun!


----------



## londongirl

GingerPanda said:


> We didn't see a heartbeat. The doctor is 90% sure I'm having another MMC. :cry:
> 
> We have a followup scan on Wednesday.

Oh, Ginger, my heart broke reading this. I'm SO sorry. Was your partner with you when you had the scan?


----------



## ttclou25

GingerPanda said:


> We didn't see a heartbeat. The doctor is 90% sure I'm having another MMC. :cry:
> 
> We have a followup scan on Wednesday.

Ginger - im so so sorry hunni, i just wish no one ever had to go through that awful experience. :nope: I Pray that hes somehow wrong. BIG hugs to you sweetheart xxxxxx


----------



## curni2112

Oh Ginger I am so very sorry, what heartbreaking news. Prayers that somehow someway they are wrong :hugs:.


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> We didn't see a heartbeat. The doctor is 90% sure I'm having another MMC. :cry:
> 
> We have a followup scan on Wednesday.

Ginger why not wait two weeks? Could it be your days are off on O? With my blighted ovum we didn't see the heart beat at 7 weeks but went back at 9 and it was confirmed then...just in case you have a late bloomer? I am holding out hope for you!!


----------



## CastawayBride

Thanks to the snow storms we have been having I am being productive and cleaning this house out...mostly of papers and such. My husband has not allowed me to clean this house since we found out we are blessed again. :haha:

My goal is to have everything DONE by third tri. Here is to hoping.

Heres to a 5 day weekend!


----------



## GingerPanda

CastawayBride said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> We didn't see a heartbeat. The doctor is 90% sure I'm having another MMC. :cry:
> 
> We have a followup scan on Wednesday.
> 
> Ginger why not wait two weeks? Could it be your days are off on O? With my blighted ovum we didn't see the heart beat at 7 weeks but went back at 9 and it was confirmed then...just in case you have a late bloomer? I am holding out hope for you!!Click to expand...

Nope, I'm positive on my O date. At the first ultrasound, it was measuring right on with it at 5w6d. Should have been measuring 6w6d today, but was measuring smaller than that. :(

My hopes are not high.


----------



## doodlegirl

Oh no Ginger. I wish there was something we all could do for you. I am thinking of lots girl. x


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> We didn't see a heartbeat. The doctor is 90% sure I'm having another MMC. :cry:
> 
> We have a followup scan on Wednesday.
> 
> Ginger why not wait two weeks? Could it be your days are off on O? With my blighted ovum we didn't see the heart beat at 7 weeks but went back at 9 and it was confirmed then...just in case you have a late bloomer? I am holding out hope for you!!Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I'm positive on my O date. At the first ultrasound, it was measuring right on with it at 5w6d. Should have been measuring 6w6d today, but was measuring smaller than that. :(
> 
> My hopes are not high.Click to expand...

Oh hun I am so sorry. I am hoping little one holds on and grows....


----------



## floridamomma

Ginger I'm sorry I hope it's possibly wrong my prayers are going up


----------



## confusedprego

So sorry, Ginger!! :( :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Are they doing another scan?


----------



## GingerPanda

Yes, they are doing a confirmation scan on Wednesday.

I'm so glad I met all you ladies, but this is why I _almost_ didn't make this group. I was worried this would happen. :(


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> Yes, they are doing a confirmation scan on Wednesday.
> 
> I'm so glad I met all you ladies, but this is why I _almost_ didn't make this group. I was worried this would happen. :(

It is natural to be worried, we have all been there before. I will never calm down in this pregnancy b/c my innocence in gone. I want my baby more then anything but pregnancy is not what it used to be at all.

Hugs....I hope for good news for you.


----------



## 3Minions

I'm sorry Ginger.


----------



## confusedprego

I have everything crossed for you that they're wrong and Wednesday everything looks great. Massive hugs to you hun!!


----------



## ourturnnext

Ginger I am so sorry to see this, how unfair and heartbreaking. Will keep you in my thoughts and pray there was some kind of mistake today xxx


----------



## whigfield

Oh Ginger, I am so, so, so, so, so sorry. :hugs: How awful. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## londongirl

Hi Ginger
Just checking in to see how you are. I can't imagine this is a very nice Valentine's day for you. Know that you have lots of people thinking of you......


----------



## Elsa50501

:hugs: That's heartbreaking news GP, I see that you changed your signature as well. I'm hoping only luck and love for you.:nope:


----------



## ToughhGal

May I join? I am due October 18th-20th


----------



## CastawayBride

ToughhGal said:


> May I join? I am due October 18th-20th

Welcome ToughGal, I am October 15th...


----------



## ToughhGal

CastawayBride said:


> ToughhGal said:
> 
> 
> May I join? I am due October 18th-20th
> 
> Welcome ToughGal, I am October 15th...Click to expand...

We are very close I see :thumbup: its nice to talk to people so close. Has anyone else been having mild back aches?


----------



## CastawayBride

ToughhGal said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ToughhGal said:
> 
> 
> May I join? I am due October 18th-20th
> 
> Welcome ToughGal, I am October 15th...Click to expand...
> 
> We are very close I see :thumbup: its nice to talk to people so close. Has anyone else been having mild back aches?Click to expand...

I had them in the very beginning but thankfully not any lately!!

I may be induced at 37 weeks though..we shall see how everything goes.


----------



## Tara158505

ginger, I am so sorry hun.. mmc's are horrible as are any, but the not knowing and thinking everything is okay makes it worse.. it's so heartbreaking when you want something so bad and it's taken from you!! was there a heartbeat at your first ultra sound? honestly, it is very hard to see that early.. i was 6w1d when i saw mine blinking/flashing, but she had to show me again because i wasn't sure i hadn't ever had a scan that early. she told me we may see nothing or we may see something, so maybe that's the case? i know you don't want to hold on to false hope, i didn't either. i just wanted to know one way or the other because i was so scared they had messed up and i didn't and wouldn't go through with a d and c when i really didn't know. of course we all know the ending to my story.. i hope yours turns out differently..


afm, i had some darkish red when i wiped last night and we hadn't had sex so i don't know why it happened. i was so upset and kept having nightmares about losing the baby and passing it.. i didn't even want to get up to pee the rest of the night because i was scared of what i might see.. i got up early because of the dreams and went to pee and it was back brown again.. i ordered a fetal Doppler for my sil and one for me, hers got here today and is 2mhz, i decided to give it a shot, not expecting to hear anything at this point.. to my surprise i picked up 130ish and another 125ish on the other side of my tummy, mine was right at 80 so i am not sure what's going on there, but i don't care im just glad to hear a heart beat and hope my Doppler comes tomorrow.. i wanted a Doppler for my next pregnancy due to my mmc, i know it can't prevent it, but it will give me peace of mind to be able to check it when ever i want, so i don't go on thinking everything's fine if it's not.. i still don't know if i will carry to full term, but i can't stop it so i am trying to keep calm for now i just hope the spotting red doesn't ever come back i am 7w3d today which is still really early.. i hope everyone had a great valentines day and again ginger i am so sorry, my heart goes out to you!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## whigfield

Welcome castaway! :wave:

GP, I have been thinking of you all night and you were my first thought this morning too. I hope Wednesday comes soon.


----------



## ttclou25

Hi toughhgal - :flower:

Tara thats great you found Lo so early, at least when you can now listen out when you get worried. Try not to worry too much, i know easier said. Hope you had a good valentines day :flower:


----------



## Laelani

Welcome to all of the new ladies :wave:

Ginger I am so sorry to hear :hugs: My prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## 3Minions

Tara, I've spotted brown (with one of my pregnancies there were pretty big clots of it too) from about 7 to 10 weeks with my pregnancies. I went to the ER the first time it happened and they told me that sometimes as the placenta grows it detaches from the uterus and it bleeds a bit where it detached and that's what causes it.


----------



## curni2112

Welcome ToughGal - I'm Oct. 19th so we're right around the same time :thumb up:.

Tara - that definitely sounds like you found your LO! I didn't realize those things worked that earlyguess what I'll be googling later lol! Which one did you get?

GP - still sending my thoughts and prayers your way. I know there is nothing we can say to make this any easier for you, and we all understand that here. Just know we are all thinking about you :hugs:.

AFM - nothing overly exciting going on. Had a low key birthday last night. Didn't want to do too much celebrating as it was a difficult day given our loss this time last year. Hubby and I plan on doing date night tonight to celebrate. Was ridiculously bloated last night for some reasoneven ended up having to pull out the bella band as my jeans were way too tight. They didn't have those things the last time I was pregnant, a million years ago lol. Those things are awesome! BB's still sorehurt to sleep on them last night. Woke up to a little bit of nauseousness in the middle of the night. Ready to hit my 5 week milestone tomorrow.


----------



## Tara158505

thanks ladies, I got the sonoline b 3mhz, but it won't be here til Monday, so I used my sil's hers came yesterday it is a 2mhz cause she is heavy set.. I was shocked I found it, although I had watched videos with girls at 6w 3d find it, but were I had that red I was very worried and didn't expect anything honestly even though it was only on the tp when wiped and then back to brown when I woke up.. my sil keeps saying im having twins because i kept getting two different heartbeats on each end of my stomach one was 130 the other side was 125 so im not sure maybe just a echo.. gosh i hope that's not the case lol i would still be more than happy, but i would get huge!! also 3minions, I had it with my last one too, but not red it started at exactly 7 weeks and they said it was caused by placenta implantation.. I just hope this one sticks around!! Monday can't come fast enough!! i wish they were sold in stores, but i have yet to find any.. ugh.. come on Monday!!


----------



## grenouille

Hello ladies! May I join..? I just found out this morning that I'm pregnant :)
I'm a bit scared and don't want to tell anyone yet (except my partner of course). My first 2 pregnancies ended up with early MCs, but luckily I now have a healthy 14 months old boy, which gives me hope.

I stopped breastfeeding 2 months ago and my periods haven't been regular. Today it's been 40 days since my last period so I thought it was about time I take a test. I was starting to have some doubt as I've been sooooo tired but other than that I didn't really feel pregnant. To my surprise I got 2 BFPs!! (Just to make sure  )

It's kind of exciting that I'm already 5w4d. With my last pregnancies I was so anxious to find out that the 2ww seemed like an eternity and I found out a few days before my period was even due. Now I don't have to wait as long before telling everyone. :) 

I just really really hope everything goes well. 

Oh yes and by the way I'm due Oct. 14th :) 

Now I'm going to go try to catch up with where you are. Best of luck to all of us :)


----------



## grenouille

Ginger, I just read the sad news. I'm so sorry...


----------



## whigfield

Welcome grenouille! :wave:


----------



## curni2112

Welcome grenouille!! Congrats!! What an exciting surprise :happy dance:! We all can relate to that cautious optimismsuch a scary thing pregnancy after a loss. Here's to hoping for a very happy and healthy 9 months!! When do you think you will have your first appt? Beta's? Scan?


----------



## grenouille

curni2112 said:


> Welcome grenouille!! Congrats!! What an exciting surprise :happy dance:! We all can relate to that cautious optimismsuch a scary thing pregnancy after a loss. Here's to hoping for a very happy and healthy 9 months!! When do you think you will have your first appt? Beta's? Scan?

Thanks. And oh god I have no idea! I have to phone my doctor and I don't even know when I'll do that. He is so hard to reach. They only take calls 1 hour in the AM and 1 hour in the PM, and I always forget when I'm at work. Also, I'll be at work, how will I call my doctors office without anyone hearing me?! Maybe I'll just go there in person and make an apointment ;)


----------



## Krippy

grenouille said:


> Hello ladies! May I join..? I just found out this morning that I'm pregnant :)
> I'm a bit scared and don't want to tell anyone yet (except my partner of course). My first 2 pregnancies ended up with early MCs, but luckily I now have a healthy 14 months old boy, which gives me hope.
> 
> I stopped breastfeeding 2 months ago and my periods haven't been regular. Today it's been 40 days since my last period so I thought it was about time I take a test. I was starting to have some doubt as I've been sooooo tired but other than that I didn't really feel pregnant. To my surprise I got 2 BFPs!! (Just to make sure  )
> 
> It's kind of exciting that I'm already 5w4d. With my last pregnancies I was so anxious to find out that the 2ww seemed like an eternity and I found out a few days before my period was even due. Now I don't have to wait as long before telling everyone. :)
> 
> I just really really hope everything goes well.
> 
> Oh yes and by the way I'm due Oct. 14th :)
> 
> Now I'm going to go try to catch up with where you are. Best of luck to all of us :)

Hey Gren! We were in the December Rainbows thread together! Congrats! I am due on the 16th! :happydance:


----------



## londongirl

Welcome grenouille :) you're such an exciting example of having a healthy bub after two MCs :) congrats on your bfp!!

I just wanna have a whinge. I'm usually an eternal optimist. But the fatigue is killing me. Slept 10h last night then woke up, too tired to do any housework or anything social all day, slept again from 3-6pm. And all the things I normally do to feel more energized, a fast run, a coffee, drinks with friends, I can't do any either cos I'm not allowed booze/caffeine or in the case of exercise, I'm so scared of a 3rd loss. 

Of course I'd take this all if I knew it would all be ok but of course i don't know it. 

And to top it off, I'm not originally from London (here for DH), so I don't know that many people here to keep me company. 

Ok whinge over!!

How's everyone else?


----------



## whigfield

Feeling a bit quiet today! Very nervous about our scan on Monday. I'm mad at myself for being nervous because I promised we'd try to be positive no matter what, but it's so hard! Luckily it's a private scan so if it's bad news the sonographer is very skilled at delivering it a bit more gently. My mom is coming too, so at least I'll have her support. Obviously if it works out okay then it's all good anyway!


----------



## CastawayBride

grenouille said:


> curni2112 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome grenouille!! Congrats!! What an exciting surprise :happy dance:! We all can relate to that cautious optimismsuch a scary thing pregnancy after a loss. Here's to hoping for a very happy and healthy 9 months!! When do you think you will have your first appt? Beta's? Scan?
> 
> Thanks. And oh god I have no idea! I have to phone my doctor and I don't even know when I'll do that. He is so hard to reach. They only take calls 1 hour in the AM and 1 hour in the PM, and I always forget when I'm at work. Also, I'll be at work, how will I call my doctors office without anyone hearing me?! Maybe I'll just go there in person and make an apointment ;)Click to expand...

October 15th here and I will be going in for my first US on Sunday the 23rd. Super nervous but very hopeful...We are looking forward to our rainbow baby!


----------



## curni2112

grenouille said:


> curni2112 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome grenouille!! Congrats!! What an exciting surprise :happy dance:! We all can relate to that cautious optimismsuch a scary thing pregnancy after a loss. Here's to hoping for a very happy and healthy 9 months!! When do you think you will have your first appt? Beta's? Scan?
> 
> Thanks. And oh god I have no idea! I have to phone my doctor and I don't even know when I'll do that. He is so hard to reach. They only take calls 1 hour in the AM and 1 hour in the PM, and I always forget when I'm at work. Also, I'll be at work, how will I call my doctors office without anyone hearing me?! Maybe I'll just go there in person and make an apointment ;)Click to expand...

Hopefully you can work something out! That's crazy that it's so difficult to reach them. That would drive me bonkers lol!


----------



## grenouille

Thanks everyone :)

I know how you feel about the fatigue londongirl. I&#8217;ve been neglecting housework in the past few days because I just had no energy and was feeling so lazy. I had a bit of a meltdown this morning because there was so much cleaning to do.  That&#8217;s when I decided to go buy a pregnancy test and then I got my BFP so that cheered me up quite a bit!

And yes I&#8217;m very reassured myself this time because my last pregnancy went so well and my baby is super healthy. I feel so lucky. So at least this time I don&#8217;t have to worry something might be wrong with my body, I know I can do this ;) The MCs were just bad luck. I just hope we&#8217;re lucky this time. Meanwhile I don&#8217;t want to get too attached to this baby, just in case&#8230;

Good luck for your scan Whigfield. Let us know how it goes.

Curni it does drive me crazy! I usually have to set an alarm on my computer at work to remind myself to call my doctor between 10-11AM and redial the number many times because the line is always busy  At least if I could leave them a voice message..!!


----------



## ashaz

Hey everyone. I am hoping to join you. 
I got my BFP on feb 1st so I think I am getting close to 6 weeks now. I had a miscarriage at 7 weeks back in September. 
I am just so terrified and glad to have read this tread to realize that I am not alone.

I have my 1st ultrasound tomorrow and so scared that they won't see anything. When will I stop being scared and start really enjoying the pregnancy? It doesn't help that I got a cold and I am coughing so hard it feels like I am going to knock my baby loose. :wacko:


----------



## whigfield

Welcome ashaz! :hugs:

We have an ultrasound tomorrow too and even though I had one at 6 weeks and saw a heartbeat I'm still worried everything will have changed. :dohh: I'm sure both of our scans will be just fine, though! :hugs: I know that feeling about the cold, too. I had a terrible one at 5 weeks. I'm sure the coughing won't do anything, though! When a bean is nestled in, they're nestled in tight. :hugs:


----------



## ashaz

Thank you! Really appreciate the support. Good luck at your scan tomorrow. Be sure to update with the results.


----------



## whigfield

You too! :hugs:


----------



## ttclou25

Hi Ashaz!! Congratulations on the BFP!! :thumbup:

Hope both your scans go well tomorrow - lets get a full board of great scans!!! :flower::flower:


----------



## Lizziemm

Hi everyone, can I (cautiously) join? Quick history: mc @6 weeks in 2010, beautiful dd born 2011, mmc @12 weeks last October and now currently 6+4 with this pregnancy, so due October 8th. Going in for early scan tomorrow morning and super nervous. To top it off I've had some spotting tonight, which I did have on and off when pregnant with my daughter so I do know it's not always bad, but having had mc in the past I can't help but worry again. I see there are a few of us on here with scans tomorrow, wishing everyone lots of luck x


----------



## whigfield

Welcome Lizzie! At least 2 of us on here (including me) are having scans tomorrow as well and I think all of us are nervous, so at least we can be nervous together. :hugs: What time is yours? Hopefully the spotting is nothing. :flower:


----------



## icantdecide

Hi all,

I am due 11th October 2014 can I join please? 

And congrats all :) x


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, new people! I've been rubbish at keeping up since my bad news, sorry!

Ashaz, when are you due?


----------



## whigfield

Welcome icantdecide! :hugs:

Don't worry GP, nobody expects you to keep up with the thread right now. Take all the time you need. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Lizziemm

whigfield said:


> Welcome Lizzie! At least 2 of us on here (including me) are having scans tomorrow as well and I think all of us are nervous, so at least we can be nervous together. :hugs: What time is yours? Hopefully the spotting is nothing. :flower:

Thanks whigfield! My scan is at 9am do thankfully not to much hanging about. What about you?


----------



## whigfield

Oh, I'm jealous! :haha: Mine is at 1pm. Will be checking on my phone for your update tomorrow! :flower:


----------



## icantdecide

Thanks whigfield - this is exciting :) I didn't get to join a group last time


----------



## Elsa50501

icantdecide said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am due 11th October 2014 can I join please?
> 
> And congrats all :) x

Welcome icantdecide! We have the same due date :)


----------



## icantdecide

Elsa50501 said:


> icantdecide said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I am due 11th October 2014 can I join please?
> 
> And congrats all :) x
> 
> Welcome icantdecide! We have the same due date :)Click to expand...

Hi! Aw yay :) I'm sure it will change though that's what I used from NHS website. How are you feeling? I have no symptoms except cramping and freaking out


----------



## 3Minions

Congratulations Ican'tdecide!


----------



## londongirl

Goodluck all the scanners tomorro! Xx


----------



## ToughhGal

Has anyone else had their breasts randomly deflate? Full and heavy this morning, now they arent??


----------



## pennymarie

Mine deflated maybe two weeks ago? A couple days before the 10th. And it reminded me too much of my miscarriage so I called my dr and she said to come in because they hadn't seen a fetal pole on the scan they did on feb 2nd. But there was a flickering fetal pole. I haven't gotten any pregnancy symptoms back really. I'm tired but that could be from worry. And I feel queasy, but barely, like a 3-4 on a 10 scale. Not nauseous at all. The lack of symptoms is what worries me. And I know there is nothing to be done about it. Dr/nurses just say how lucky I am I don't l don't feel sick. They can shove it because I had a lack of symptoms last time and it led to a missed miscarriage at 13 and a half weeks. So I would suggest calling dr if you're worried. 

All of us staying calm and stress free is very important.


----------



## RedheadBabies

Elsa50501 said:


> icantdecide said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I am due 11th October 2014 can I join please?
> 
> And congrats all :) x
> 
> Welcome icantdecide! We have the same due date :)Click to expand...

Hello everyone! 

May I join? Also due October 11th!

My first pregnancy was a MMC at 10 weeks, then I had gorgeous DD, followed by a chemical then a MC at 5 weeks last September. My progesterone was really low, so I'm taking 200mg of prometrium daily. My first scan is Wednesday the 26th. Praying we see a strong heartbeat, and perfect baby growing right on track. 

Will definitely be checking tomorrow as it seems there will be lots of scan updates!


----------



## essie0828

Hi girls:hi: 
May I join y'all. I'm due October 22nd if all goes well. I've had 3 mc's before the birth of my daughter so I'm a nervous wreck.


----------



## loves2snack

I'm due October 4th according to my ultrasound on Friday! :) 4th pregnancy, heartbeat was 130!


----------



## Radiance

Hi everyone! Excited to announce I got my positive tonight! Estimated 5+1, October 18th <3
 



Attached Files:







1927140_10202552545482274_1062608245_n-1.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## floridamomma

Hi guys just checking in. I'm doing good just coasting along until my scan next Friday. It's finally coming up. Excited for all of the scans coming up and congrats to all the new ladies joining. 
GP we are all here gor you and the only thing you have to worry about right now is you. Please keep us informed in still praying for you and you are in my thoughts


----------



## ttclou25

Hi and congratulations to all the new pregnancies. Let's wish for a healthy happy 8 months ahead. 

Radiance - I think u did the right thing waiting to test later at 5+1 it's going so slow for me I found out at 3+3 :( 

Florida hope Friday comes round quick for you sweetie xxx

Omg I'm going cookoo constantly analysing everything I feel if it means mc or not I don't know how many times I've looked online at chances of mc. I'm going to struggle waiting 2 weeks for scan. I also need to step away from the tests as I over analysis this too. Please someone knock me out for 2 weeks ;)


----------



## Radiance

ttclou25 said:


> Hi and congratulations to all the new pregnancies. Let's wish for a healthy happy 8 months ahead.
> 
> Radiance - I think u did the right thing waiting to test later at 5+1 it's going so slow for me I found out at 3+3 :(
> 
> Florida hope Friday comes round quick for you sweetie xxx
> 
> Omg I'm going cookoo constantly analysing everything I feel if it means mc or not I don't know how many times I've looked online at chances of mc. I'm going to struggle waiting 2 weeks for scan. I also need to step away from the tests as I over analysis this too. Please someone knock me out for 2 weeks ;)

I actually took two test on February 1st and 2nd and they were negative! I'm already anxious, we lost five babies in 2013 between August and December. Our son was stillbirth and one of the miscarriages was due to pprom (9+1). I'm very excited but so scared. I told myself to wait until at least March when I missed two but I couldn't!


----------



## ttclou25

Omg hun that's awful to have gone through all of that I truelly hope this is your sticky one. Have you got a scan booked?


----------



## whigfield

Oh boy, lots of new ladies! Welcome! :happydance:


----------



## icantdecide

Oh wow there's lot of us due in October! Clearly January was a good month :) can't wait to see all your scan photos!! 

Redheadbabies - congrats! How are you feeling? Any symptoms yet? x


----------



## Lizziemm

Hi everyone, just an update on my scan this morning, we see a little bean with 'a nice rapid heartbeat' (didn't tell me the bpm, which I'm glad off otherwise I'd be on Google for hours over analysing!) 
Measured 6+3 instead of 6+5 though (I'm really certain of dates, was tracking my ov), so that's playing on my mind.
Sonographer could also see a small bleed which is the spotting I'm getting. Fingers crossed that will stop and this will be my sticky bean xx


----------



## whigfield

Great news Lizzie! Try not to worry about measuring a couple days behind - it's normal at this stage and baby usually catches up. :hugs: Hopefully your bleed will clear up on its own, but it's nice to have a reason for the spotting too!


----------



## icantdecide

Yay! So glad your scan went well Lizzie. Completely agree about knowing too much I measured 3 days behind and tortured myself for days.. X


----------



## londongirl

Lizziemm said:


> Hi everyone, just an update on my scan this morning, we see a little bean with 'a nice rapid heartbeat' (didn't tell me the bpm, which I'm glad off otherwise I'd be on Google for hours over analysing!)
> Measured 6+3 instead of 6+5 though (I'm really certain of dates, was tracking my ov), so that's playing on my mind.
> Sonographer could also see a small bleed which is the spotting I'm getting. Fingers crossed that will stop and this will be my sticky bean xx

Don't worry about the 2 days behind. It all depends on when you implant. Ovulation can be on day 14. you then have early implantation, eg after 7 days at 21dpo, so you can get a BFP at 9 dpo, OR you can take longer to implant, say 9dpo, which would put your dates 2 days back. that's all it is.


----------



## ttclou25

Definately dont worry about the 2 days - i was put back a WEEK! with my son and funny enough i had him at 39 weeks 1 week early. I knew my dates were right so please dont stress about a couple of days - Great news on scan! Lets get some more positive scans x


----------



## Lizziemm

Thanks ladies. Good luck to the other scanners today!


----------



## CastawayBride

Radiance said:


> Hi everyone! Excited to announce I got my positive tonight! Estimated 5+1, October 18th <3

Oh Radiance, welcome hun! Glad to see you here :hugs:


----------



## Elsa50501

RedheadBabies said:


> Elsa50501 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> icantdecide said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I am due 11th October 2014 can I join please?
> 
> And congrats all :) x
> 
> Welcome icantdecide! We have the same due date :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> May I join? Also due October 11th!
> 
> My first pregnancy was a MMC at 10 weeks, then I had gorgeous DD, followed by a chemical then a MC at 5 weeks last September. My progesterone was really low, so I'm taking 200mg of prometrium daily. My first scan is Wednesday the 26th. Praying we see a strong heartbeat, and perfect baby growing right on track.
> 
> Will definitely be checking tomorrow as it seems there will be lots of scan updates!Click to expand...

Yay:) Welcome! GL on your scan. My first scan isn't until 8 weeks 3 days (March 4th). 


Also, today is 6 weeks 2 days and morning sickness has officially kicked in today. I've been queazy for a few days, which turned to vomiting this morning. I thought of something that grossed me out, and it made me physically ill, lol. I was hoping I'd be in the 25% of the population who didn't get the MS!


----------



## Radiance

ttclou25 said:


> Omg hun that's awful to have gone through all of that I truelly hope this is your sticky one. Have you got a scan booked?

Thank you! I'm calling my doctor today! :)



CastawayBride said:


> Radiance said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Excited to announce I got my positive tonight! Estimated 5+1, October 18th <3
> 
> Oh Radiance, welcome hun! Glad to see you here :hugs:Click to expand...

You got your positive!! :D I am feeling good about this!! I had morning sickness and feel really sick this morning! I'm quite happy for it!!! I never had any symptoms with my miscarriages!! Nor did the lines get dark, they were always really faint.


----------



## CastawayBride

Radiance said:


> ttclou25 said:
> 
> 
> Omg hun that's awful to have gone through all of that I truelly hope this is your sticky one. Have you got a scan booked?
> 
> Thank you! I'm calling my doctor today! :)
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radiance said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Excited to announce I got my positive tonight! Estimated 5+1, October 18th <3Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Radiance, welcome hun! Glad to see you here :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You got your positive!! :D I am feeling good about this!! I had morning sickness and feel really sick this morning! I'm quite happy for it!!! I never had any symptoms with my miscarriages!! Nor did the lines get dark, they were always really faint.Click to expand...

Prayers and pixie dust your way girl. I am scared beyond belief but my first scan is Sunday so 5 more days to go! :)


----------



## Krippy

Happy to see you here Radiance! :)

Welcome everyone else! We are growing so fast!


----------



## essie0828

ttclou25 said:


> Definately dont worry about the 2 days - i was put back a WEEK! with my son and funny enough i had him at 39 weeks 1 week early. I knew my dates were right so please dont stress about a couple of days - Great news on scan! Lets get some more positive scans x

Hi lou! :hi: Ethan is such a handsom lil guy. I remember you from the PAL March 2012 thread. Can you believe that our kiddos are almost 2?! Congrats hun. Nice to see you again :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

Well.. Had my scan.

Baby measured exactly on track (give or take a day, in some positions it was 8+1, others 8+0) and had a strong heart rate of 162! :happydance: :cloud9:

https://vpx.pl/i/2014/02/17/20140217_145633.jpg


----------



## Radiance

I can't believe I have morning sickness, especially this early!! Out of my previous 5 pregnancies I only got morning sickness with one, Elijah!! It started around 7/8 weeks and lasted until he born, although it got much less by then. This is exciting for me! Currently taking little bites of crackers that taste awfully plain!! 

Estimated due date is October 18, so I should be 4-5 weeks.
I've lost 4 pounds in two weeks but I'm eating more than I have been the last week+. 
Tired, dizzy, hot/cold flashes, bathroom use more, nausea/sick, hair loss and my no facial pimple. I've had a lot since my last miscarriage and they just disappeared last week. Okay, sorry.. I am just so excited!!


----------



## Radiance

whigfield said:


> Well.. Had my scan.
> 
> Baby measured exactly on track (give or take a day, in some positions it was 8+1, others 8+0) and had a strong heart rate of 162! :happydance: :cloud9:
> 
> https://vpx.pl/i/2014/02/17/20140217_145633.jpg

YAY!! :happydance:


----------



## ttclou25

essie0828 said:


> ttclou25 said:
> 
> 
> Definately dont worry about the 2 days - i was put back a WEEK! with my son and funny enough i had him at 39 weeks 1 week early. I knew my dates were right so please dont stress about a couple of days - Great news on scan! Lets get some more positive scans x
> 
> Hi lou! :hi: Ethan is such a handsom lil guy. I remember you from the PAL March 2012 thread. Can you believe that our kiddos are almost 2?! Congrats hun. Nice to see you again :hugs:Click to expand...

OMG yes hi hun, How you doing? Cant believe our little ones are 2 soon where did those years go!! and here we are both pg again!! :happydance:

Congrats on your scan Radiance - thats such a big relief everything is all as it should be xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats, Whigfield!


----------



## CastawayBride

Radiance said:


> I can't believe I have morning sickness, especially this early!! Out of my previous 5 pregnancies I only got morning sickness with one, Elijah!! It started around 7/8 weeks and lasted until he born, although it got much less by then. This is exciting for me! Currently taking little bites of crackers that taste awfully plain!!
> 
> Estimated due date is October 18, so I should be 4-5 weeks.
> I've lost 4 pounds in two weeks but I'm eating more than I have been the last week+.
> Tired, dizzy, hot/cold flashes, bathroom use more, nausea/sick, hair loss and my no facial pimple. I've had a lot since my last miscarriage and they just disappeared last week. Okay, sorry.. I am just so excited!!

I am 6 weeks on Weds. I never get MS, I am one of the lucky ones LOL I do get Diarrhea though. Blah.


----------



## Krippy

Woooo Hooo Whig! Lovely scan pic!


----------



## icantdecide

Yay! Love the scan photo whigfield! Cute little baby you are growing there


----------



## Lizziemm

whigfield said:


> Well.. Had my scan.
> 
> Baby measured exactly on track (give or take a day, in some positions it was 8+1, others 8+0) and had a strong heart rate of 162! :happydance: :cloud9:
> 
> https://vpx.pl/i/2014/02/17/20140217_145633.jpg

So glad your scan went well too! Congratulations!:flower:


----------



## Elsa50501

So cute!


----------



## confusedprego

Yay!! Congrats, Whig!!

Have any of you heard of using unisom for morning sickness? I've been throwing up a lot and am starting to consider options but don't really want to take anything but also want to be able to function.


----------



## ashaz

That is a wonderful looking scan! Congrats


----------



## GingerPanda

Ashaz, when are you due so I can ad you in?


----------



## ashaz

I just got back from my scan. I thought I was 6 weeks and they measured me at 6w1d. :happydance: the sac looked great and the heartbeat she said was great at 115! Everything about this appt was so much different than the last and left feeling so positive! She said I can come back whenever for more scans so we decided in 2 weeks since that will be 1 week past my last milestone. 

My hubby was teasing me on the way out because I was crying even before the ultrasound started and then when she asked if I could see the heartbeat I said no and started crying. He said I was like Rachel on The Friends episode where she couldn't see it either. The NP just took my hand and said "look it is right here and it looks amazing". Never felt better.

EDD October 12th, 2014. My little rainbow!

I know I am new to this forum, but I am so happy to have found you ladies


----------



## CastawayBride

ashaz said:


> I just got back from my scan. I thought I was 6 weeks and they measured me at 6w1d. :happydance: the sac looked great and the heartbeat she said was great at 115! Everything about this appt was so much different than the last and left feeling so positive! She said I can come back whenever for more scans so we decided in 2 weeks since that will be 1 week past my last milestone.
> 
> My hubby was teasing me on the way out because I was crying even before the ultrasound started and then when she asked if I could see the heartbeat I said no and started crying. He said I was like Rachel on The Friends episode where she couldn't see it either. The NP just took my hand and said "look it is right here and it looks amazing". Never felt better.
> 
> EDD October 12th, 2014. My little rainbow!
> 
> I know I am new to this forum, but I am so happy to have found you ladies

Congrats on your rainbow. :hugs:


----------



## curni2112

Congrats to everyone on their great scans today :happydance::happydance:!!! Such exciting news! Anyone else have a scan this week?? I know there are a bunch of us next week...which still feels like forever away lol. 

Just had to run to the bathroom...thought I was going to get sick. Only us girls would find that such a relief lol. The anxiety has been getting the best of me the last couple of days :nope:.


----------



## GingerPanda

I have a confirmation scan on Wednesday, but it's not exactly happy unless we have a miracle. Lol


----------



## CastawayBride

My scan is Sunday. I am really nervous...just going to hope for the best.


----------



## whigfield

Oh Ashaz, so glad for your scan! :cloud9:

Really, really keeping my fingers crossed for a miracle for you, GP. :hugs: Stranger things have happened.

Good luck too, Castaway! :hugs:


----------



## essie0828

Congrats on all the good scans :happydance: 

I have an achey feeling in my lower stomach. Hoping its just bloat, but I can not stand my jeans today.


----------



## Elsa50501

:hugs:


GingerPanda said:


> I have a confirmation scan on Wednesday, but it's not exactly happy unless we have a miracle. Lol

:hugs: and thinking of you


----------



## ttclou25

GingerPanda said:


> I have a confirmation scan on Wednesday, but it's not exactly happy unless we have a miracle. Lol

Big hugs sweetheart I pray you have a miracle I've heard if others before xxxxxxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, everyone! I'm sorry to be a downer! I really hope for a miracle too, but I can't hang my hat on it, if you know what I mean. :flower:


----------



## whigfield

Don't be sorry, it's perfectly understandable. We'll support you and be here for you no matter what. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## londongirl

GP, I'll be thinking of you heaps on Wednesday that, whatever happens, you get through it x


----------



## essie0828

:hugs: GP, Fx'd for my fellow KY gal.


----------



## GingerPanda

Essie, I didn't realize you were from KY! Where about? I'm in the Florence area up North, across the river from Cinci.


----------



## essie0828

I am in Richmond, about an hr south of Y'all. We travel through there a lot. I really miss that ol water tower saying Florence Y'all :haha:


----------



## essie0828

We take DD to Cinci Childrens Hospital, whew hate those skyway interchanges up there.


----------



## curni2112

My thoughts will be with you too GP! Hoping for a miracle :hugs:!


----------



## essie0828

GP will you be offered any testing if the outcome isn't good?? When I had my second trimester loss we had a genetic screen run to check for chromosomal issues. We suffered one more early loss after that and then we had DD. You will catch your sticky bean hun, for some of us it just takes longer :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

congrats whig and ashaz on the awesome scans and seeing the little ones


----------



## floridamomma

gp you have been in my thoughts im praying for us all. sorry if I haven't addressed everyone I got on tonight and was like 4-5 pages behind lol


----------



## londongirl

I love how active this thread is!

Ok tmi question. Is anyone else using progesterone suppositories? If you use them at night, in the morning does stuff come out?


----------



## floridamomma

I use the pill but anytime you use suppository overnight there are usually parts of it that don't absorb completely and come back out


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, ladies!




essie0828 said:


> GP will you be offered any testing if the outcome isn't good?? When I had my second trimester loss we had a genetic screen run to check for chromosomal issues. We suffered one more early loss after that and then we had DD. You will catch your sticky bean hun, for some of us it just takes longer :hugs:

When I had my D&C, they offered testing, but we didn't do it because we just figured it was bad luck. This time, I kind of want the testing, but I don't think hubs is down for it. I think I would rather have myself tested, since they were both such early losses.

Next pregnancy, I am going to really push for progesterone supplements, and possibly baby aspirin too.


----------



## essie0828

GP we did the genetic testing thing but didn't learn much. Test came back "normal" and we were still in the dark. With DD I took baby asprin ;)


----------



## floridamomma

My ob pushed for progesterone for me because even though levels were good initially I lost my last lo after seeing hb 3 times just about the time the placenta takes over I think so she gave me enough to get me to second tri but I may ask for more


----------



## curni2112

I'm on progesterone suppositories. I insert one in the morning and in the evening. I have to wear a panty liner pretty much 24/7 because of the leakage :growlmad:.


----------



## CastawayBride

I couldn't button my jeans this morning....I have been doing the hair thing trick and that was just too tight! Every pregnancy it gets earlier and earlier I need maternity jeans LOL I broke out that little thing you wear so you can leave your jeans unbuttoned...gonna try to get one more week of no maternity clothes....Then I will be 7 weeks and feel like well one week away from 2 months...:haha:


----------



## curni2112

Oh my!! It definitely happens faster subsequent times. I've had to use the bella band a couple of times already in the late afternoon/evening due to some crazy bloating. Sounds like you are well on your way to a legitimate bump though :thumbup:. Hoping you can hold out another week or so on the maternity clothes!


----------



## CastawayBride

curni2112 said:


> Oh my!! It definitely happens faster subsequent times. I've had to use the bella band a couple of times already in the late afternoon/evening due to some crazy bloating. Sounds like you are well on your way to a legitimate bump though :thumbup:. Hoping you can hold out another week or so on the maternity clothes!

That and my breasts are huge! My husband was like they must have grown a cup size already. I plan on hiding this as long as possible...preferably till May. Hoping I can pull it off!


----------



## curni2112

If my breasts get any larger I will cry...I'm already a DDD :wacko:! I'll tip over if they get any bigger :dohh: lol.


----------



## CastawayBride

curni2112 said:


> If my breasts get any larger I will cry...I'm already a DDD :wacko:! I'll tip over if they get any bigger :dohh: lol.

I was a DDD too:cry:


----------



## ttclou25

GingerPanda said:


> Thanks, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> essie0828 said:
> 
> 
> GP will you be offered any testing if the outcome isn't good?? When I had my second trimester loss we had a genetic screen run to check for chromosomal issues. We suffered one more early loss after that and then we had DD. You will catch your sticky bean hun, for some of us it just takes longer :hugs:
> 
> When I had my D&C, they offered testing, but we didn't do it because we just figured it was bad luck. This time, I kind of want the testing, but I don't think hubs is down for it. I think I would rather have myself tested, since they were both such early losses.
> 
> Next pregnancy, I am going to really push for progesterone supplements, and possibly baby aspirin too.Click to expand...


We had our tests back as all good, i self subscribed with my son with asprin and progesterone tablets :blush: - he ended up with Hypospadious which is a condition where his wee hole is on the shaft of his penis because of the progesterone, it will get fixed at some point, so the next few PG's we didnt take anything and i MC them so again im back on asprin progesterone and i guess risking another hypospadious condition :wacko:


----------



## Radiance

The OB's here won't check or help with your progesterone levels!!! I had my last pregnancy and they told me when you get pregnant they get lower anyways so no point in checking. :nope: We live two hours away from anywheres else and there's only two OB's and a few midwifes.

I had some bad cramps last night with bad breast pain but it scared me!!! Woke up feeling fine, I'm not sure if it's the mix of nausea, sickness half day, feeling somewhat constipated, possibly gassy and like my stomach was going to explode or something is wrong.

**Started my new journal**

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...llbirth-4-miscarried-babies.html#post31711681


----------



## GingerPanda

Ttclou, that would be sad if it happened to our son, because it would probably mean we would have to get him circumcised too ( :( :(), but at least I would have a child to worry about! It seems you've pretty much come to a similar conclusion, as well.

Radiance, that's terrible that they won't even check! Glad the cramping stopped, though.


----------



## Radiance

I have never been checked before and it's so simple to check for. I think it's just gas but of course it scares me! Every time I get gassy I have some cramps.


----------



## pennymarie

Mine won't check progesterone either. Driving me insane. Cause I miscarried after heartbeat too. So why wouldn't they just make sure????!

It makes me so scared. One dr at the ER said there's no proof progesterone supplements even help, so I wonder if it's their hospital policy?


----------



## Radiance

pennymarie said:


> Mine won't check progesterone either. Driving me insane. Cause I miscarried after heartbeat too. So why wouldn't they just make sure????!
> 
> It makes me so scared. One dr at the ER said there's no proof progesterone supplements even help, so I wonder if it's their hospital policy?

I think it's just choice, I mean since we are the patients and this is our pregnancy I think we should have the right. We have to get blood taken anyways!! I have my first appointment today, just to confirm pregnancy but I'm going to ask for them to give me a slip to check hCG levels. The appointments here are quite weird from where I had my other children (or my living ones). I don't like this midwife so my next appointment I will ask the one I like if she would just for comfort. Praying they let me get a scan slip so I can have one soon!!!


----------



## victoria1987

Hi there, mind if I join? :flower:

I know that I am joining a bit late, but I have been so hesitant to join a pregnancy group this time around until I felt a little more certain. Here is a bit about me:

I am 26 and DH is 32, this will be our first baby and I am due on 1st October 2014. I miscarried my last pregnancy at 6 weeks exactly on Christmas Eve 2013 :nope: (horrible time to do so). We were ready to start trying again as soon as I was able, I miscarried naturally and we got super lucky as I conceived before I even got my first AF after mc! I have obviously been a anxious mental case this whole time and truly did not believe it was even real or that it was possible for me to fall pregnant so soon afterwards. I had some spotting at 4 weeks and thought for sure I was losing my baby yet again, but everything turned out to be fine and baby stuck in there! I have now made it to 8 weeks and on Valentines day I received the greatest gift, I saw LO all snug and happy measuring exactly where it should be going of my date of mc as LMP and even got to see and hear the hb! Everything was absolutely perfect with a hb of 150bpm, from there I have finally been able to relax a little and actually begin to embrace the fact that I really am pregnant. Once I saw LO on the scan, I fell in love :cloud9:

I am trying to stay optimistic and not be consumed by the anxiety that a previous mc brings. Of course I wont fully relax until I have my baby in my arms, but after hearing the hb I have allowed myself to bond with baby and get excited for what is to come. I still can't believe that I conceived only 2 weeks after my mc! 

Any of you other ladies conceive before first AF after mc?


----------



## Radiance

victoria1987 said:


> Hi there, mind if I join? :flower:
> 
> I know that I am joining a bit late, but I have been so hesitant to join a pregnancy group this time around until I felt a little more certain. Here is a bit about me:
> 
> I am 26 and DH is 32, this will be our first baby and I am due on 1st October 2014. I miscarried my last pregnancy at 6 weeks exactly on Christmas Eve 2013 :nope: (horrible time to do so). We were ready to start trying again as soon as I was able, I miscarried naturally and we got super lucky as I conceived before I even got my first AF after mc! I have obviously been a anxious mental case this whole time and truly did not believe it was even real or that it was possible for me to fall pregnant so soon afterwards. I had some spotting at 4 weeks and thought for sure I was losing my baby yet again, but everything turned out to be fine and baby stuck in there! I have now made it to 8 weeks and on Valentines day I received the greatest gift, I saw LO all snug and happy measuring exactly where it should be going of my date of mc as LMP and even got to see and hear the hb! Everything was absolutely perfect with a hb of 150bpm, from there I have finally been able to relax a little and actually begin to embrace the fact that I really am pregnant. Once I saw LO on the scan, I fell in love :cloud9:
> 
> I am trying to stay optimistic and not be consumed by the anxiety that a previous mc brings. Of course I wont fully relax until I have my baby in my arms, but after hearing the hb I have allowed myself to bond with baby and get excited for what is to come. I still can't believe that I conceived only 2 weeks after my mc!
> 
> Any of you other ladies conceive before first AF after mc?

Welcome!! I conceived two weeks after my son was stillbirth and right after my miscarriage (although I was on BC after my miscarriage).


----------



## whigfield

Welcome victoria! :wave:


----------



## CastawayBride

Radiance said:


> pennymarie said:
> 
> 
> Mine won't check progesterone either. Driving me insane. Cause I miscarried after heartbeat too. So why wouldn't they just make sure????!
> 
> It makes me so scared. One dr at the ER said there's no proof progesterone supplements even help, so I wonder if it's their hospital policy?
> 
> I think it's just choice, I mean since we are the patients and this is our pregnancy I think we should have the right. We have to get blood taken anyways!! I have my first appointment today, just to confirm pregnancy but I'm going to ask for them to give me a slip to check hCG levels. The appointments here are quite weird from where I had my other children (or my living ones). I don't like this midwife so my next appointment I will ask the one I like if she would just for comfort. Praying they let me get a scan slip so I can have one soon!!!Click to expand...

My doc gave me the slip to check HCG went twice within 48 hours. I srote progesterone under it and got those levels too &#128521;


----------



## curni2112

Well now I'm all nervous about these progresterone supplements and made the mistake of googling :wacko:. My progesterone was a decent level (29) when they first checked me at 3+5. But I was still under my RE's care even though it was a natural cycle so he did what he typically does and put me on supplements. Now I'm not feeling so comfortable with it...why can't this ever be easy lol. 

I think that's crazy that places won't even check, it's such an easy informative test?! 

CastawayBride - that's funny that you just wrote it in there...you go girl lol! 

Radiance - I hope they set you up with Hcg labs and a scan!!

Victoria - Welcome :flower:!! So glad you're joining us :happydance:. Sounds like your scan went beautifully!! 

I am feeling so incredibly thick today...can't think of another word to describe the feeling going on in my torso area. Everything is just feeling way too shoved into clothing at the moment.


----------



## floridamomma

pennymarie said:


> Mine won't check progesterone either. Driving me insane. Cause I miscarried after heartbeat too. So why wouldn't they just make sure????!
> 
> It makes me so scared. One dr at the ER said there's no proof progesterone supplements even help, so I wonder if it's their hospital policy?

There are people who took the supplements and go on to have successful pregnancy after mc and some don't unfortunate my dr did it because my tests all were good and I mc after hb


----------



## GingerPanda

curni2112 said:


> Well now I'm all nervous about these progresterone supplements and made the mistake of googling :wacko:. My progesterone was a decent level (29) when they first checked me at 3+5. But I was still under my RE's care even though it was a natural cycle so he did what he typically does and put me on supplements. Now I'm not feeling so comfortable with it...why can't this ever be easy lol.

My progesterone was 18 at 3w4d. My doctor seemed content with it. Now I feel like I should have pushed for progesterone then. :(


----------



## CastawayBride

I wouldn't worry too much ladies my doctor said anything over 10 is good for a non medicated pregnancy, 20 for those on supplements or higher.


----------



## GingerPanda

I was on 100mg of Clomid. I have PCOS, and low progesterone is a symptom of that. It's one of the reasons women with PCOS have higher chances of miscarriage.


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> I was on 100mg of Clomid. I have PCOS, and low progesterone is a symptom of that. It's one of the reasons women with PCOS have higher chances of miscarriage.

Your progesterone was not low...it was way over 10.


----------



## GingerPanda

I just really want something I can control to be wrong with me. The thought of blindly walking into another pregnancy and just "rolling the dice" again makes me just want to stop trying. :haha:


----------



## Laelani

Glad to see everyone is doing good. Welcome to all the new ladies!

I cannot wait until I get my bloodwork and my first prenatal appointment in so I can see if my doctor will give me an early scan. Here they normally only do one scan at 22 weeks to find out your baby's gender and check on things and that's it. If you are somewhat of a high risk they will usually check earlier. So I am hoping I can get one to get rid of some of the anxiety. I am so paranoid of everything all the time I just need some reassurance, though I have to say everything feels so good and positive right now. It was last time at this point too though so we will see. 

Hope everyone is having a great day! :)


----------



## ttclou25

GingerPanda said:


> I just really want something I can control to be wrong with me. The thought of blindly walking into another pregnancy and just "rolling the dice" again makes me just want to stop trying. :haha:

Same here if I mc again this one we Will seriously consider stopping altogether :/


----------



## whigfield

GingerPanda said:


> I just really want something I can control to be wrong with me. The thought of blindly walking into another pregnancy and just "rolling the dice" again makes me just want to stop trying. :haha:

I feel the exact same. After the 3rd miscarriage it was suspected I had FVL - my father has it - but I came back negative and actually felt disappointed. If I had it, I would have been able to control things. If we end up losing this one too, putting it as my 5th loss, I've already told OH I'm done.

Will you have the option, should the bad news be confirmed tomorrow, for having the embryo sent for testing? It was offered to me last time but I only turned it down as I knew the reason for the m/c and wanted to get baby cremated.

:hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

I would rather get myself tested. If the baby had abnormalities, nothing can be done about that. If tests for me come back normal, then we're just really unlucky.


----------



## londongirl

Ginger, I'll be thinking of you lots tomorrow. What time is the scan?


----------



## Radiance

Waiting for the nurse... my heart is racing... I hate this feeling before appointments!


----------



## londongirl

Radiance said:


> Waiting for the nurse... my heart is racing... I hate this feeling before appointments!

Good luck xox


----------



## ttclou25

Good luck Ginger today ill be thinking of you xx

Radiance how did your appointment go? :flower:


----------



## essie0828

Hope everything went well today Radience. :hugs:

Thinking of you today GP. Goodluck


----------



## whigfield

Hope everything went well, Radiance! :flower:

Good luck today, Ginger. We're all thinking of you.


----------



## icantdecide

Wow this thread moves fast. I see I am going to have to check in more than every few days to keep up! hope everyone is ok x


----------



## floridamomma

Good luck ginger my prayers are with you. 
How did everything go radiance?
Afm just counting down until next Friday at 4 pm. Luckily I stay pretty busy these days but it's dragging


----------



## Elsa50501

Hey GingerPanda, thinking of you lots today.


----------



## curni2112

Morning ladies!

GP - my thoughts are with you today :hugs:.

Radiance - How did yesterday go? 

The anxiety of all of this is getting the best of me today. My BB's feel less sore today, I'm trying really hard not to read anything into it but it's just so darn hard now not to freak out about every little thing due to the mc last year. I remember how blissfully ignorant I was to all of this when I was pregnant with my boys. The only thing I was concerned about was when my bump would start poking out. I don't think I paid any attention to all the little symptoms early on. Just really anxious for my scan next week, it can't come soon enough :nope:.


----------



## Radiance

Oh, I thought I posted!! So I was a little disappointed, the midwife I saw won't let me get an ultrasound until at least 3 weeks, so in my 9th week and wouldn't let me get my blood drawn for hCG :nope:

I have an appointment on Thursday with someone else so going to ask for one of them. The appointment just confirmed pregnancy and the normal vitals.

Last night I had a dream baby was a girl!! ;)


----------



## ourturnnext

Afternoon ladies, I haven't posted for a few days but been trying to keep up with all the posts.

I'm thinking of you today Ginger, hoping for a miracle. Stranger things have happened.

I've suddenly got an enormous belly and am craving chicken pasties. This is not good! LO came over and patted my tummy lastnight, awww. We haven't even told her she's going to be a big sister yet!


----------



## ourturnnext

P.s. Radiance I was also refused an early scan :( I'm having to wait it out til 12 weeks so I feel your frustration x


----------



## victoria1987

Hi everyone and thank you for all the warm welcomes! 

I am really grateful for this thread as I find it comforting to be able to talk to women who know what it is like to be anxious all the time expecting the worst. I know that most women are nervous about their pregnancies but as a number of PAL ladies have said, a mc takes the innocence out of pregnancy and I think that many women who have not experienced pregnancy loss don't quite have the same cynicism that we do. It sucks basically and I feel like a bit of a drag sometimes when taking to women who expect 100% that their pregnancies will result in a happy, healthy baby when I still have the mindset of "_if_ this pregnancy results in a live birth..." 

I was reading about some women who won't get scans until 12 weeks and that seems so hard :( I am surprised that you would not be offered a viability scan after mc, whereabouts are you guys located that only get a 12 week u/s?


----------



## ourturnnext

I'm the UK. I was booked in for a scan after my MC but I cancelled it cos I knew there was nothing left and didn't want to see an empty womb or be around pregnant women in the waiting room, just wanted to move on. If I'd kept that appointment, I could've called the epu and gone in early but because I cancelled, I can't, cos I'm not registered. Or something like that! Really annoyed me at first but trying to keep busy and get on with things x


----------



## Radiance

I'm in the US, I normally get early scans anyways, even before my losses. With Elijah I got one at almost every appointment, they called them "fun scans" 

I have a history with pprom and preterm labor so I had a few scares and he would reassure me.


----------



## GingerPanda

Well, ladies. I am officially not getting my rainbow this time. :(

7w6d measuring 6w3d with no heartbeat. It somehow grew another 2 days, but it's clearly not a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## whigfield

I am so, so sorry GP. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Radiance

GingerPanda said:


> Well, ladies. I am officially not getting my rainbow this time. :(
> 
> 7w6d measuring 6w3d with no heartbeat. It somehow grew another 2 days, but it's clearly not a healthy pregnancy.

I am so sorry :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Elsa50501

I'm really sorry GP :(


----------



## essie0828

Awww Ginger I'm so sorry. :hugs: You will get your rainbow hun, it's just gonna take longer. :hugs: 

Do you have to have surgery or will you wait for a natural mc? I always opted for the surgery, couldn't stand the waiting.


----------



## essie0828

Well ladies I had a regular booking in appointment, had pregnancy confirmed but no scan :( They are talking about refering me to a high risk ob because my bp was up a little and because of my history. Waiting to see how that plays out. Sore boobies and tummy feels sore and full. Hoping its just growing pains but scared of the worst as always.


----------



## Lizziemm

GingerPanda said:


> Well, ladies. I am officially not getting my rainbow this time. :(
> 
> 7w6d measuring 6w3d with no heartbeat. It somehow grew another 2 days, but it's clearly not a healthy pregnancy.

I'm so very sorry x


----------



## curni2112

I am so incredibly sorry GP. I know how insanely hard this is going to be for you guys. Don't loose hope though, your rainbow will come :hugs:.


----------



## ToughhGal

im sorry GP, I am praying for you to get through this hard time..


----------



## Radiance

Those who have toddlers, are you doing your normal or doing less/trying to relax through first trimester?


----------



## pennymarie

So not only is my midwife not checking for progesterone, she didn't even want to check beta levels. What the f*** are these people's problem? They drew five vials of blood to check for rubella, fasting glucose etc why not check to make sure everything is okay??????! 

I'm so tired of doctors being passive. I hate the health care system and I have no idea how to not be angry.


----------



## floridamomma

Gp there are I words I can say hon but I am sending you so many hugs and loves I will be praying for you today and always.


----------



## Radiance

pennymarie said:


> So not only is my midwife not checking for progesterone, she didn't even want to check beta levels. What the f*** are these people's problem? They drew five vials of blood to check for rubella, fasting glucose etc why not check to make sure everything is okay??????!
> 
> I'm so tired of doctors being passive. I hate the health care system and I have no idea how to not be angry.

Exactly what happened to me yesterday!! :growlmad: I'm seeing someone different tomorrow and hoping she will let me get something I need at least!!! Sorry you had a bad appointment!


----------



## pennymarie

I know the standard is about 3 miscarriages before they give a shit. But checking hormone levels isn't complicated or expensive.


----------



## Radiance

pennymarie said:


> I know the standard is about 3 miscarriages before they give a shit. But checking hormone levels isn't complicated or expensive.

I've had a stillbirth and 4 miscarried babies, the doctors thoughts here is they can't do anything for first trimester so why try. They won't start injections until after first trimester.


----------



## Radiance

Anyone else having discharge? Is it normal?

Like eggish white discharge here and there?

Found this and now feel much better! 

"Discharge: It's normal to see a thin, milky white discharge (called leukorrhea) early in your pregnancy. You can wear a panty liner if it makes you feel more comfortable, but don't use a tampon because it can introduce germs into the vagina. If the discharge is foul-smelling, green, or yellow, or if there's a lot of clear discharge, call your doctor."


----------



## essie0828

I'm having a lot of milky cm the past few days. I think it's what your body builds the plug with.


----------



## londongirl

Radiance said:


> Anyone else having discharge? Is it normal?
> 
> Like eggish white discharge here and there?
> 
> Found this and now feel much better!
> 
> "Discharge: It's normal to see a thin, milky white discharge (called leukorrhea) early in your pregnancy. You can wear a panty liner if it makes you feel more comfortable, but don't use a tampon because it can introduce germs into the vagina. If the discharge is foul-smelling, green, or yellow, or if there's a lot of clear discharge, call your doctor."

I have heaps. Sometimes it feels like AF has come, but it's just CM!


----------



## ttclou25

Radiance said:


> Those who have toddlers, are you doing your normal or doing less/trying to relax through first trimester?

Ive been carrying on as normal - pretty hard to stop with a 2 year old he;ll only climb me :winkwink: Im sure its fine, well until when your bumps so big you cant pick them up :haha:


----------



## Radiance

ttclou25 said:


> Radiance said:
> 
> 
> Those who have toddlers, are you doing your normal or doing less/trying to relax through first trimester?
> 
> Ive been carrying on as normal - pretty hard to stop with a 2 year old he;ll only climb me :winkwink: Im sure its fine, well until when your bumps so big you cant pick them up :haha:Click to expand...

I'm just so scared, I have a wild two and three year old :) I just don't want to over do it.


----------



## pennymarie

That is so terrible. That is bad medical practice. I just yelled at my dr and they said thu have an emergency ultrasound slot open and I can come in and they test my levels. I didn't mean to be so harsh with them but Im so angry at passive docors


----------



## ttclou25

GP - Im so sorry to hear your news, I hope that things happen naturally for you as quickly as it can and you get back on the boards as soon as you can :kiss:


----------



## ttclou25

Radiance said:


> ttclou25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radiance said:
> 
> 
> Those who have toddlers, are you doing your normal or doing less/trying to relax through first trimester?
> 
> Ive been carrying on as normal - pretty hard to stop with a 2 year old he;ll only climb me :winkwink: Im sure its fine, well until when your bumps so big you cant pick them up :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just so scared, I have a wild two and three year old :) I just don't want to over do it.Click to expand...


~ok that sounds more hard work with a 2 and 3 year old, id rest :winkwink:


----------



## capricorn1

Just been trying to catch up - haven't been on in ages. 
Welcome to all the new ladies and GP - I am so so sorry honey. Be gentle on yourself, I wish I could say something, anything to make things hurt a little less. Thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxx


----------



## londongirl

GingerPanda, I can't imagine your pain, but I can feel it in my heart... Sending hugs and prayers your way for healing and your rainbow soon...


----------



## Pink1981

So so sorry GP xxx


----------



## floridamomma

Discharge is normal as long as it doesn't smell or anything. And the more water you drink you'll get more unfortunately


----------



## essie0828

ttclou25 said:


> Radiance said:
> 
> 
> Those who have toddlers, are you doing your normal or doing less/trying to relax through first trimester?
> 
> Ive been carrying on as normal - pretty hard to stop with a 2 year old he;ll only climb me :winkwink: Im sure its fine, well until when your bumps so big you cant pick them up :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: I'm so thankful for naptime most days I sleep when DD does. If she drops her naps I'm in trouble.:dohh:


----------



## RedheadBabies

:hugs: Im so sorry GingerPanda.


----------



## Pink1981

I'm so scared, pink when I wiped the night before last and now again this morning, accompanied by cramps. :cry:


----------



## whigfield

Oh no, Pink. :hugs: How are you doing today? Did the cramps ease off any?


----------



## Pink1981

Still cramping, just one side today and it's red now not pink x


----------



## londongirl

Pink, can you call your doc's? You must be worried of course, don't forget that cramping and spotting are exceptionally normal early on though...


----------



## Pink1981

I think I will see how it goes, I have to work today an tomorrow so can't see dr until mon and I have an appointment tues anyway


----------



## whigfield

Hopefully it's just a bit of normal early pregnancy bleeding. :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

Pink I hope all is well but maybe give ob a ring and maybe they will sneak you in early


----------



## ttclou25

Oh Pink im so sorry :hugs: Its really not needed why cant pg'cy just be easy and exciting not worrying and stressful


----------



## curni2112

Pink, I agree at least give them a call and see what they say. Take it easy and rest as much as possible! Hoping it all subsides today :hugs:


----------



## slowloris

can i please be added?
im due on the 2th oct :happydance:
hello everyone! :hi:


----------



## ToughhGal

hello slowloris and welcome <3


----------



## slowloris

twentieth that is... my zero doesnt work!


----------



## ToughhGal

im due the 18th


----------



## Radiance

Thinking of you Pink :hugs:

Welcome slowloris! 

I have another appointment today! Going to ask her to let me get hCG blood test done. A little three hours until! This appointment is for all the blood slips and so on.


----------



## whigfield

Welcome slowloris!


----------



## GingerPanda

Sooooo... The mods say I can transfer ownership of this thread to one of you ladies. Who's willing to take it on and keep up with it in my absence? :)


----------



## whigfield

I'll take it on if you like, GP. :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, Whigfield! :hugs:


----------



## Radiance

I can too or help out :)


----------



## GingerPanda

They'll just make it Whigfield's thread instead of mine so she can edit the front page. :thumbup: You ladies are welcome to work together or do whatever you like, of course.


----------



## whigfield

It would be nice to work together, Radiance. :hugs:

I'm still so sorry to see you go, GP. It's so unfair. :nope: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## londongirl

You will be missed, GP...


----------



## Pink1981

I called my gp and arranged a call back after work. My dr thinks i may have a uti and has prescribed me anti biotics. I really hope he is right. He said to just go and see him if my cramp gets any worse or if I have more red blood

Xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks everybody! :hugs:

I will stop in every now and then to check on you all!


----------



## Radiance

whigfield said:


> It would be nice to work together, Radiance. :hugs:

Sounds good! Just let me know if there's anything I can do :thumbup:



Pink1981 said:


> I called my gp and arranged a call back after work. My dr thinks i may have a uti and has prescribed me anti biotics. I really hope he is right. He said to just go and see him if my cramp gets any worse or if I have more red blood
> 
> Xx

Is the spotting better? I've been have cramps here and there, many say it's normal but it nearly scares me to death!

Second appointment is in less than 10 minutes!!! Am I the only one that hearts starts racing before appointments, even just to get blood slips. Those words never leave, "I'm sorry.. I can't find his heartbeat"


----------



## whigfield

Good luck, Radiance! I'm sure it will be fine! :hugs:

@Pink, I hope you feel better with the antibiotics. UTIs are no fun. :nope:


----------



## Pink1981

Good luck Radience! Xx

It's not every time I pee now but it's still there, mostly pink and brown now. No more red thank god. I wish I could get excited!

Thanks Whigfield x


----------



## GingerPanda

Whigfield, this is officially your thread now. :)


----------



## Radiance

About to get blood work done! No hCG but have my ultrasound scheduled!! March 6th in the morning... starting the countdown!


----------



## whigfield

Thanks, GP. I'll try to keep it going as best I can. I hope you get your rainbow soon. :hugs: :hugs:

Good to hear about your ultrasound Radiance! How many weeks will you be then?


----------



## ToughhGal

I have a super early scan tomorrow and really don't want to. :nope:


----------



## Radiance

whigfield said:


> Thanks, GP. I'll try to keep it going as best I can. I hope you get your rainbow soon. :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Good to hear about your ultrasound Radiance! How many weeks will you be then?

I'll be 7+6 :)
The lady I saw today said no way for waiting 3+ weeks, she said for EDD's it's better during 7-8 weeks, the other doctor wanted me to wait until 11 weeks!!!


----------



## Radiance

ToughhGal said:


> I have a super early scan tomorrow and really don't want to. :nope:

I hope it goes well!! :hugs: At 5+6 they should see gestational sac and the yolk sac :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

@ToughhGal Hopefully it will be just fine! You'll be a day off of 6 weeks, right? Hopefully you'll get to see a little something. :hugs: At 6+3 I saw a bean and heartbeat, and at 6+0 (last pregnancy) I saw the tiniest bean with heartbeat, but I think that one in particular was unusual as not many are seen that early! :hugs:

@Radiance That's really good! The NHS gave me a scan at 6+3 and stupidly dated me at "5-6 weeks" (didn't even bother to take an accurate measurement!) so they put me back by THEIR dates, and so my next scan with them is not until 13 weeks - because they think I'll be 12 then. :dohh: I would go nuts without private scans I think. I have another at 10 weeks. 

AFM, I have been bidding on a couple of carseats (Maxi Cosi Pebble) for A baby (I don't specifically expect it to be for this baby - as horrible as that sounds, but I know a miscarriage could still happen!) that are going through my old work. They're basically catalogue returns and I know all the people that service them, pack them, and list them, and how the system works, and they're usually as new condition, with over half the price off. So far I've lost about 4.. :haha: But I don't want to pay more than x amount, and they're listing quite a few at the minute so I'm content to wait. I love a bargain. :cloud9:


----------



## essie0828

Ginger, my Florence friend, keep your chin up hun. Make them test your thyroid and progesterone levels a nd ask about baby asprin. I so want to see you get a rainbow baby. :hugs:


----------



## essie0828

Ladies I have had a lot of cramping the last couple days but no blood. I'm a bit confused really. Most of the pain is right around my c-section scar and it's a little worrysome. I don't remember this much soreness with DD this early.


----------



## whigfield

@essie Is the cramping really bad, or could it just be some normal pregnancy cramping - maybe aggravating your scar a bit? I hope it's nothing. :hugs:


----------



## 3Minions

Whigfield, are you 100% certain that the seats were never ever ever ever ever in a car accident or dropped outside of the box and the straps have never been washed? If you can't guarantee those, no matter how good a deal they might be, I would skip them. All the trouble we go through growing these little people, there's no reason to risk their safety once they're in our arms.


----------



## 3Minions

Essie, my c-section scar was SO tender and itchy beyond belief for weeks 3-5 of this pregnancy. I have no idea why considering I've had 2 pregnancies since my last c-section. Hopefully it's a good sign


----------



## essie0828

Nothing sharp or unbearable but really sore and full feeling. I don't remember having this much "growing pains" with DD till almost the second trimester when round ligament pain kicked in. Mabey my uterus is just more sensitive after a c section..... been checking the tp like a mad woman but have been lucky so far.


----------



## essie0828

3Minions said:


> Essie, my c-section scar was SO tender and itchy beyond belief for weeks 3-5 of this pregnancy. I have no idea why considering I've had 2 pregnancies since my last c-section. Hopefully it's a good sign

Thanks hun. Thats reassuring to hear.


----------



## whigfield

@3Minions I used to work for the company and can 100% guarantee they have never been in car accidents. Mostly they are returned brand new, still in packaging, and are then checked over by specialist Maxi Cosi engineers to ensure there's no damage. :flower:

I just found baby's heartbeat on the doppler!! Little sucker was between 175-180 bpm!!!


----------



## 3Minions

That makes me happy Whigfield  So many people don't understand how important that stuff is. That was my public service announcement for the day, lol. Carry on 

And Essie, from about 3dpo my uterus just felt heavy. I can't explain it any other way. The feeling has since gone away, but I had NEVER experienced it before with any of my other pregnancies. Maybe it has something to do with the D&C and a clean sweep? Beats me....


----------



## essie0828

Awesome whigfield! I can't wait to break out my doppler.


----------



## whigfield

@3Minions Haha, no worries! I had it drummed into me when I worked there about car seats in car accidents so I'm pretty aware too. I do agree that it's scary how some people aren't! :haha:


----------



## Radiance

whigfield said:


> @3Minions I used to work for the company and can 100% guarantee they have never been in car accidents. Mostly they are returned brand new, still in packaging, and are then checked over by specialist Maxi Cosi engineers to ensure there's no damage. :flower:
> 
> I just found baby's heartbeat on the doppler!! Little sucker was between 175-180 bpm!!!

Amazing!! :happydance: What brand do you use? I'm going to buy one for myself!!


----------



## londongirl

whigfield said:


> @3Minions I used to work for the company and can 100% guarantee they have never been in car accidents. Mostly they are returned brand new, still in packaging, and are then checked over by specialist Maxi Cosi engineers to ensure there's no damage. :flower:
> 
> I just found baby's heartbeat on the doppler!! Little sucker was between 175-180 bpm!!!

WOW that is AMAZING!!


----------



## whigfield

I used the Sonoline B 3mhz. Last pregnancy I found it at 9+1, so really surprised I managed to get it at 8+4! :happydance:


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

Checking in! I keep losing track of where I left off, this thread is so busy! Congrats to all the successful scans! How's everyone feeling?? I've been puking a lot :/ Anyone heard of unisom for morning sickness? My OB recommended it. 

I get my Doppler in today - DH can't come with me to my first apt next week and I'm hoping by some miracle we'll be able to pick up the heartbeat before the apt so he will feel more reassured. Scan is next Thursday!


----------



## floridamomma

Congrats on finding hb Whig that's so exciting 
Confused I want to buy one as well but a ms ated I'll panic if I can't find hb


----------



## ttclou25

Fab finding the heartbeat already!! :thumbup: My friend has my doppler right now and im glad as i would be trying now at 5 weeks to find a heartbeat :blush:

Essie - hope your ok sweet, ive found this time round im ballooning out quicker so maybe its the pressure on you scar xx


----------



## whigfield

Haha ttclou! That sounds like me. :haha: I was having a little go for fun at 5 weeks too. :blush:

@floridamomma I'm planning on not using it very much.. If I can. (She says! :haha:) I couldn't find the heartbeat one time last pregnancy after finding it routinely every day and sobbed, assuming it was all over. By the time OH got home we found it. :dohh:

@confused Sorry to hear your OH won't be able to make it to the scan. Hopefully you can get the heartbeat on the doppler!


----------



## curni2112

That's awesome whigfield :happydance:! And Floridamomma, I'm also torn on investing in one for that very reason, should I not find it one day I'll freak out :wacko:! To doppler or not to doppler, that is the question lol. 

So what are everyone's symtoms like? My BB's are fine as long as they are in a bra...the minute I take that sucker off at night it feels like they are going to rip right off my body. Some slight waves of nausea a few times thus far, dry heaved once, but other than that no real morning sickness going on. Feel some pressure in my pelvis, like things are definitely shifting and filling in down there, and bloating. That's about it. It's pretty easy to fall asleep when I hit the pillow at night, but no severe fatigue either. My sniffer seems to work in overdrive at time, but nothing crazy. Most days I feel I spend more time wondering if something is a symptom then feeling the true effects of them lol. Just wondering what other ladies are experiencing right now :flower:.

I don't think I mentioned on this thread that I had gone in for an unexpected scan on Wednesday after seeing my acupuncturist. Woke up that morning with just a weird uneasy feeling, bb's less sore didn't help :nope:. My acupuncturist convinced me to call my RE to see what they could do to provide me some reassurance, so i called. Went in and he saw the gestational sac and my corpus luteum cyst, but not really anything else...but I measured right on time at 5+3, which i found some relief in. My uterus is pretty signicantly tilted so he couldn't really get a clear picture. He was emphatic that I not worry and that i just need to get a little bigger so the picture can be clearer to see what's going on inside given my stubborn uterus logistics...but we all know, easier said than done lol. I go back for my regularly scheduled scan next Thursday...he's hopeful an extra week will give us a better view of what's going on. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Radiance

*6 weeks* today!!! :happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## Radiance

curni2112 said:


> That's awesome whigfield :happydance:! And Floridamomma, I'm also torn on investing in one for that very reason, should I not find it one day I'll freak out :wacko:! To doppler or not to doppler, that is the question lol.
> 
> So what are everyone's symtoms like? My BB's are fine as long as they are in a bra...the minute I take that sucker off at night it feels like they are going to rip right off my body. Some slight waves of nausea a few times thus far, dry heaved once, but other than that no real morning sickness going on. Feel some pressure in my pelvis, like things are definitely shifting and filling in down there, and bloating. That's about it. It's pretty easy to fall asleep when I hit the pillow at night, but no severe fatigue either. My sniffer seems to work in overdrive at time, but nothing crazy. Most days I feel I spend more time wondering if something is a symptom then feeling the true effects of them lol. Just wondering what other ladies are experiencing right now :flower:.
> 
> I don't think I mentioned on this thread that I had gone in for an unexpected scan on Wednesday after seeing my acupuncturist. Woke up that morning with just a weird uneasy feeling, bb's less sore didn't help :nope:. My acupuncturist convinced me to call my RE to see what they could do to provide me some reassurance, so i called. Went in and he saw the gestational sac and my corpus luteum cyst, but not really anything else...but I measured right on time at 5+3, which i found some relief in. My uterus is pretty signicantly tilted so he couldn't really get a clear picture. He was emphatic that I not worry and that i just need to get a little bigger so the picture can be clearer to see what's going on inside given my stubborn uterus logistics...but we all know, easier said than done lol. I go back for my regularly scheduled scan next Thursday...he's hopeful an extra week will give us a better view of what's going on. Fingers crossed!!

My symptoms are all over the place, one day strong and one day hardly noticeable. I wish they were always strong!! My newest is exhausted and needed to use the restroom every few minutes!! I have a little nausea, all day everyday but doesn't effect anything. I had morning sickness once and that was about four days ago. My breast hurt sometimes not much though, unless someone touches them.. then they are sore!! I feel bloated now :thumbup: Oh! Nothing sounds good, yet all chocolate, coconut cream pie.. etc sounds amazing!!! :haha: And I always feel hungry, like I haven't ate hungry! :)

Good luck with your scan!! My first scan is in 13 days! Taking it day by day, hoping it flies by!


----------



## ToughhGal

Radiance said:


> *6 weeks* today!!! :happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

yaay! :hugs: I turn 6 weeks tomorrow and it can't get here fast enough.


----------



## floridamomma

il be 7 weeks tomorrow and my first scan is next friday


----------



## ToughhGal

floridamomma said:


> il be 7 weeks tomorrow and my first scan is next friday

I bet you are ecstatic. :flower: I turn 6 weeks tomorrow and it's draaaaaging..


----------



## floridamomma

its going by alittle fast but I work and go to school plus with hubby and the babies I stay busy


----------



## Radiance

I just want to fly out of first trimester! I'm a worried (and hopeful) mess!! :haha: I know I'll still be worried in the coming trimesters because of Elijah but my risk is so much less than first trimester! I think once I hit 8/9 weeks it will go by faster, once I hit 10/11 weeks I will feel much more relaxed.

5/6 weeks is such a scary time, each week is an amazing milestone.

floridamomma- Happy almost 7 weeks!! Don't you hate the wait for scans? A week still feels like a lifetime!


----------



## ttclou25

My scan is Friday too Florida - What times yours? Mines at 10:30am not sure how much they'll see if anything at 6w1d. 

My symptoms are stronger one day then not so much the next, but im self prescribing progesterone so probably giving myself more symptoms than i would have. 

Happy milestones to everyone xxx


----------



## floridamomma

It's at 4pm. So that's going to be the longest day of my life lol. I wish I could go to sleep and wake up when it's time to push lol. First tri is so scary


----------



## whigfield

Good luck for all the scans happening next week! So exciting! :happydance:

Happy 6 weeks Radiance!


----------



## essie0828

ttclou25 said:


> Fab finding the heartbeat already!! :thumbup: My friend has my doppler right now and im glad as i would be trying now at 5 weeks to find a heartbeat :blush:
> 
> Essie - hope your ok sweet, ive found this time round im ballooning out quicker so maybe its the pressure on you scar xx

Thanks hun, I am thinking this may just be growing pains. It seems worse in the evenings after a long day. I'm definitely expanding in my lower stomach, jeans are so uncomfy already.


----------



## Radiance

essie0828 said:


> ttclou25 said:
> 
> 
> Fab finding the heartbeat already!! :thumbup: My friend has my doppler right now and im glad as i would be trying now at 5 weeks to find a heartbeat :blush:
> 
> Essie - hope your ok sweet, ive found this time round im ballooning out quicker so maybe its the pressure on you scar xx
> 
> Thanks hun, I am thinking this may just be growing pains. It seems worse in the evenings after a long day. I'm definitely expanding in my lower stomach, jeans are so uncomfy already.Click to expand...

I always have some pains at the end of the day, specifically once I get both my toddlers to bed and have some relaxing time. :thumbup: I was just saying early this morning how I'm suprise I have no bloat, half way through the day and I am very bloated! Went to the store tonight and none of my jeans button now!!


----------



## Radiance

It's been very quiet in here!! I hope everyone is doing okay! :)


----------



## Radiance

Feeling guilty, all I want is chocolate. I've been eating something chocolate/dessert related once a day for the past week :nope: Yesterday I had a slice of coconut cream pie, the day before I had a slice of chocolate cream pie and today I had a chocolate muffin. When I think about I feel so sick. I normally don't eat things like that. I can say that I am snacking on a lot of fresh fruits and veggies though :thumbup: 

What do you all eat? I find myself being paranoid with food now. What's safe and not. I can can find a reason not to eat almost everything :( I guess I just need some reassurance.


----------



## essie0828

Goodluck ladies that are having scans soon. I should find out Monday when mine is scheduled:happydance:


----------



## essie0828

Radiance said:


> essie0828 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttclou25 said:
> 
> 
> Fab finding the heartbeat already!! :thumbup: My friend has my doppler right now and im glad as i would be trying now at 5 weeks to find a heartbeat :blush:
> 
> Essie - hope your ok sweet, ive found this time round im ballooning out quicker so maybe its the pressure on you scar xx
> 
> Thanks hun, I am thinking this may just be growing pains. It seems worse in the evenings after a long day. I'm definitely expanding in my lower stomach, jeans are so uncomfy already.Click to expand...
> 
> I always have some pains at the end of the day, specifically once I get both my toddlers to bed and have some relaxing time. :thumbup: I was just saying early this morning how I'm suprise I have no bloat, half way through the day and I am very bloated! Went to the store tonight and none of my jeans button now!!Click to expand...

Lol, I feel about the same. In the morning I feel pretty normal but by bedtime I feel 4 months pregnant:haha: Gravity takes it's toll by late evening, on the belly and boobs:rofl:


----------



## essie0828

I keep wanting to eat pizza. I craved it when pregnant with DD as well. I can't stand sweets right now, chocolate especially, and that's so not like me. I have not ate chocolate since January! So weird.


----------



## capricorn1

I am just starving all the time, it's ridiculous! Eating does seem to help with nausea (although it's not been too bad this time round) so I always end up putting on weight straight from the positive test almost.

I swear I am showing already and work trousers and jeans are already too tight to wear. Broke out the maternity trousers this week for work but they were actually pretty uncomfortable too - think I was trying to pull them up too high to cover my belly but they aren't designed for that (under the bump ones- except I don't have bump just a flabby belly :haha::blush::haha:)

Sure people at work must have noticed .... 

Next scan is on Monday - really excited but so scared too.

xxxx


----------



## floridamomma

its so exciting we are all getting closer to second tri. I told myself im halfway there now. this is the 3rd night in a row that I work up from terrible gas pain. it literally feels like a rupturing ectopic and makes me terrified. I jst tell myselfto remain calm(yeah right). but I will be excited to see all the scans and upcoming appts. I get my first apt after my scan on the 28th


----------



## ToughhGal

floridamomma said:


> its so exciting we are all getting closer to second tri. I told myself im halfway there now. this is the 3rd night in a row that I work up from terrible gas pain. it literally feels like a rupturing ectopic and makes me terrified. I jst tell myselfto remain calm(yeah right). but I will be excited to see all the scans and upcoming appts. I get my first apt after my scan on the 28th

Im glad im not the only one. It started early in the morning and lasted all day. It was so painful and terrifying. But after a good rest it seems to have past. Hope you are feeling better :flower:


----------



## floridamomma

I am now but this is like the 3rd night in a row. it feels like something is wringing out my intestine! sorry your going through it too


----------



## noshowjo

I made a chees and beans jacket potato before and half way through eating its. Yuk wanted to vomit . 
Hath sickness I think morning sickness or any pregnancy sickness feels like a hangover . Haha . 
I've always been someone who has not drank as I can't cope with hangovers . Now pregnacy just give s me this feeling all day . 
I've gone ov pasta and I normally eat pasta more that any other food .


----------



## whigfield

I occasionally get really bad gas pain too. :nope: I worry so much too. I wish the first trimester wasn't so terrifying!


----------



## curni2112

I'm noticing some slight preferences here lately. I'm craving white flour carbs lol. The other day I would have paid $100 for a bagel :haha:. I'm trying to limit them throughout the week as wheat/flour products aren't great for folks like me with endometriosis. My acupuncturist put me through a very strict cleanse right before falling pregnant and while I'm not living by that level of strict diet now I am sticking with mostly fresh fruit, veggies, dark leafy greens, nuts, beans, and organic proteinsstill limiting sugar, flour products and processed foods except for one "cheat day" a week. But lately all I have wanted is bread, bread, and more bread! It worries me because I don't want to cause an inflammatory response with my endo though so I try not to give into my cravingsbut it's getting harder lol.

Floridamomma - speaking of endo, do you happen to have endometriosis? Since my first surgery, and a reflare up necessitating a second surgery, most of my pain symptoms have been concentrated in the bowels. Gas bubbles and moving my bowels during AF would feel like I was being stabbed in the gut by 50 knives! I've noticed it some the last couple of weeks too, like the growing pains are aggravating it, which I've read isn't uncommon. Just a thought?

Hope everyone has a great Saturday :flower:. Today is the day I had my mc in my last pregnancyso trying to stay busy so I don't think about it. Thinking about taking my boys to the movies and enjoying this fabulous weather to help keep my mind off of things :thumb up:.


----------



## 3Minions

I'm drinking a can of coke every day. Normally I don't touch the stuff. But it HAS to be coke. Or the peach juice powder you mix with water. Mmmmm.


----------



## Frustrated42

Good morning ladies! I haven't checked in in a while. Everything is going good with me. Don't have many symptoms. I have been bloated a lot lately. Pants are fitting tight. I haven't had any MS except when I brush my teeth, something about brushing my teeth that makes me sick. Can't believe that I am 8 weeks today. Time seems to be going so slowly but right now that's ok with me. 

Good luck to all the ladies going for scan this week.


----------



## Krippy

I haven't checked in either but it is because I am feeling so horrid. Finding it hard to function let alone run around after a 1 year old! Not complaining though...I appeciate the reminder! ;)

I have lost about 3 pounds or so as I am on a low glycemic diet to prevent GD and maybe have a smaller baby! lol I am also still breastfeeding so I think I am using a lot of calories there as well as cutting out sugar has made a big difference! Now just to get rid of the all day nausea and I will be golden! 

Interested to see when I will show? Fourth pregnancy in 4 years...we will see!

Hope all are well! I have an early scan on March 4th...so trying not to hold my breath until then!


----------



## floridamomma

Curni no I don't. Maybe I have ibs induced by pregnancy or something


----------



## Elsa50501

Happy Blueberry day (a.k.a week 7) to my fellow Oct 11th girls :) floridamomma, icantdecide and RedheadBabies!

I definitely logged on at like 3 am to see the new fruit on my ticker hehe :). 

I celebrated by having less morning sickness, and eating an almond croissant and some steamed pork buns for breakfast, first bit of real food in days! 

How's everyone else feeling today?


----------



## Radiance

TMI- I'm constipated the last few days :thumbup: Could never imagine being so excited over it :haha: Only morning sickness once :( Nausea is barely here today. I am exhausted still and constipated though. Every day seems to be a different thing, it's never just there for days at a time. 

I'm feeling good day, yesterday I was panicked and worried (naturally). Had another pregnancy dream last night, in the dream I had a dark positive and baby was healthy! :thumbup: I think this one will be a girl! I obviously want a healthy baby but I will admit I'm leaning towards boy a little more. Today I am 6+1, my OB told me I was 5+4 at the appointment and at my scan I would be 7+6. She told me that puts me at October 18th, it should be the 17th based on that though!


----------



## floridamomma

Elsa50501 said:


> Happy Blueberry day (a.k.a week 7) to my fellow Oct 11th girls :) floridamomma, icantdecide and RedheadBabies!
> 
> I definitely logged on at like 3 am to see the new fruit on my ticker hehe :).
> 
> I celebrated by having less morning sickness, and eating an almond croissant and some steamed pork buns for breakfast, first bit of real food in days!
> 
> How's everyone else feeling today?

Happy blueberry day!!!


----------



## curni2112

I can't wait to be a new fruit tomorrow :haha:!


----------



## whigfield

Uggggh, really craving an ice cold glass of coke right now. That sounds heavenly! :haha:

Congrats on 8 weeks, Frustrated. :happydance:

Ooooh that's exciting Krippy! I have another scan on March 4th too. :happydance: Sorry to hear you've been feeling rough, too. Can't imagine how it must be breastfeeding and growing a new baby at the same time!

Happy 7 weeks to floridamomma, icantdecide, RedheadBabies and Elsa! :happydance:

My nausea is very on and off at the moment too, Radiance. I always sit and think for a while, "oh no, I haven't felt sick in ages" and then it comes and slams me n the face. :haha: I think we're carrying a girl too! I can't wait to see what all of us are having.

New fruit for me tomorrow too curni! :happydance:


----------



## AllStar

Hi ladies! Am I too late to join you? I read a lot of the last posts and will read some more later on. So sorry for the losses and congrats on all the healthy scans. 

I had a MC at 7+4 almost 8 weeks ago (after almost a year of trying for number 3) only dtd 3 times since, had no AF and got a bfp Thursday an today. So I don't know how far along I am (it's either roughly 7 or 4 weeks using dtd dates as ovulation) and don't know a due date yet but it's in October sometime! 

So so anxious and paranoid right now, I'm even worried the tests are wrong somehow and it's something to do with the last pregnancy! Had negative tests a couple of weeks after MC though so hoping it can't be. Waiting on midwife phoning me with a booking appointment, hoping they give me an early scan? 

I'm also worried the few people who knew about the last pregnancy will think bad of us for getting pregnant again so quickly. We honestly didn't think we would as it took so long last time and we certainly haven't forgotten about our lost little bean. I'm just worrying about everything right now! 

Sorry for going on. Praying for a sticky bean and to be able to share this journey with you all! X


----------



## ToughhGal

AllStar said:


> Hi ladies! Am I too late to join you? I read a lot of the last posts and will read some more later on. So sorry for the losses and congrats on all the healthy scans.
> 
> I had a MC at 7+4 almost 8 weeks ago (after almost a year of trying for number 3) only dtd 3 times since, had no AF and got a bfp Thursday an today. So I don't know how far along I am (it's either roughly 7 or 4 weeks using dtd dates as ovulation) and don't know a due date yet but it's in October sometime!
> 
> So so anxious and paranoid right now, I'm even worried the tests are wrong somehow and it's something to do with the last pregnancy! Had negative tests a couple of weeks after MC though so hoping it can't be. Waiting on midwife phoning me with a booking appointment, hoping they give me an early scan?
> 
> I'm also worried the few people who knew about the last pregnancy will think bad of us for getting pregnant again so quickly. We honestly didn't think we would as it took so long last time and we certainly haven't forgotten about or lost little bean. I'm just worrying about everything right now!
> 
> Sorry for going on. Praying for a sticky bean and to be able to share this journey with you all! X

Welcome and congrats. I am a big worrier like yourself.


----------



## whigfield

Definitely not too late to join us, AllStar! Welcome! :wave: 

When you find out what your due date is let me know and I'll add you up. :hugs:


----------



## Radiance

AllStar said:


> Hi ladies! Am I too late to join you? I read a lot of the last posts and will read some more later on. So sorry for the losses and congrats on all the healthy scans.
> 
> I had a MC at 7+4 almost 8 weeks ago (after almost a year of trying for number 3) only dtd 3 times since, had no AF and got a bfp Thursday an today. So I don't know how far along I am (it's either roughly 7 or 4 weeks using dtd dates as ovulation) and don't know a due date yet but it's in October sometime!
> 
> So so anxious and paranoid right now, I'm even worried the tests are wrong somehow and it's something to do with the last pregnancy! Had negative tests a couple of weeks after MC though so hoping it can't be. Waiting on midwife phoning me with a booking appointment, hoping they give me an early scan?
> 
> I'm also worried the few people who knew about the last pregnancy will think bad of us for getting pregnant again so quickly. We honestly didn't think we would as it took so long last time and we certainly haven't forgotten about our lost little bean. I'm just worrying about everything right now!
> 
> Sorry for going on. Praying for a sticky bean and to be able to share this journey with you all! X

Welcome and congratulations! :hugs: I think we all have the same worries, either we say it or not. And if there's anyone in here with no worries, I am flat out jealous! :haha: This is my 4th pregnancy in a row, after 3 losses(5 babies) in a row. My husband and I are keeping low for now but most likely will share at 12/13ish weeks. I originally thought 20+ but I am too excited! Plus, if something does go wrong I want my friends and family to know about the baby. My chances for another stillbirth are low, they never found anything wrong with Elijah, placenta or cord. Of course it makes me a little more worried than an average pregnant women. 

Have you made an appointment yet?
My dates are based off a very weird LMP, I can't be too off because I got two negatives on February 1st! There are many of us waiting for our first scans still :thumbup:


----------



## Elsa50501

Welcome AllStar:)


----------



## Krippy

Welcome Allstar! ;)


----------



## GillandJamie

I'm due Oct 1st


----------



## CastawayBride

Hi all...I have also had those strong gas pains, usually when trying to sleep at night. They can be brutal!

I am going for my first scan tomorrow, praying for a heart beat!


----------



## Laelani

Just checking in with everyone. I haven't been feeling too bad. I am finding instead of being extremely tired everyday that I am only tired by the end of the day and the first half of the day I am pretty good. I had a bit of a fright today though as I went to the bathroom for what seems like the 100th time today and I saw some blood spots, just tiny ones. Then I thought back to how I have been feeling the last couple of days and I know for a fact that I have a UTI or bladder type infection. I seem to get one every time I am pregnant. Ugh. It's annoying. Will have to get to the clinic to get some antibiotics. Have any of you ladies ever had one while pregnant? The blood still worries me but I at least know where it came from and why and it was just a few tiny drops and I haven't had any since and it's been like 8 hours since I noticed that. I'm sure everything is fine. 

In happier news I go to see my doctor on Tuesday and will hopefully get to hear the baby's heart beat and hopefully get an ultrasound booked!!! Fingers crossed we can find the heart beat. It shouldn't be too hard to find since I will be 8 weeks that day. :)

Also I finally started a pregnancy journal which you can read here.


----------



## floridamomma

Welcome and congrats allstar! Worrying is normal and I've learned not to worry what people will say. Only you have to appreciate your choices
Leilani I'm glad your not exhausted all day hopefully as kind tri will be a walk in the park for us all


----------



## 3Minions

Laelani, I get a uti every time I get pregnant. The only antibiotic they should be prescribing you ( if that's what it is ) is macrobid.


----------



## Laelani

3Minions said:


> Laelani, I get a uti every time I get pregnant. The only antibiotic they should be prescribing you ( if that's what it is ) is macrobid.

I did not know that. I am not sure what I had last time but I miscarried while I was on it so it's hard to think that it could be related. I will write that name down. Thank you. I just worry so much about this pregnancy I can't wait to have my baby in my arms so I can actually enjoy this.


----------



## whigfield

Welcome Gill, just added you up on the board. :wave:

Good luck with your scan Castaway! :hugs:

Sorry to hear about your UTI Laelani. I am particularly prone to them but I (as far as I know) haven't had one yet so far in pregnancy but I definitely expect it at one point. There are pregnancy safe antibiotics you can have though. I used to take them even when we were TTC, just incase.


----------



## floridamomma

Leilani also I found I was pregnant with my girls due to uti. I'd go to see gyn and they'd go uh your pregnant!


----------



## AllStar

Thanks so much ladies. 

Midwife phoned this morning, I've got the same one I had with both my children so happy about that. Have to phone the scan department and self refer myself tomorrow morning and get an appointment so will definitely be getting an early scan so thankful for that. 

Was wondering if you thought getting a clear blue test with weeks indicator would be worth getting to see if it would help work out how far along I am or are they not that accurate?


----------



## londongirl

AllStar said:


> Thanks so much ladies.
> 
> Midwife phoned this morning, I've got the same one I had with both my children so happy about that. Have to phone the scan department and self refer myself tomorrow morning and get an appointment so will definitely be getting an early scan so thankful for that.
> 
> Was wondering if you thought getting a clear blue test with weeks indicator would be worth getting to see if it would help work out how far along I am or are they not that accurate?

OH NO - please don't. I got one when I was over 6 weeks, and it only said 2-3 weeks (ie equivalent to 5-6 weeks) and I freaked out that it was going to be another MC. Came onto B&B and everyone said that it wasn't accurate. I'm not 10 weeks with no sign of problems. They are notorious for giving misleading results and leading to worry... Just my two cents worth!!!


----------



## londongirl

Can I ask a (possibly) stupid question?
I've never knowingly had a UTI until my second MC, when I went for testing to see if the pregnancy was viable, they did a pee test and told me I had a UTI, and I had NO idea! How do you know if you have one?


----------



## AllStar

Thanks londongirl, think I'll pass then. If there's even a small chance it could freak me out it's not worth it, I'm bad enough at the moment as it is! Think I'll just wait until they scan me. Thanks. I've never had a uti so can't help with that, sorry x


----------



## floridamomma

AllStar said:


> Thanks so much ladies.
> 
> Midwife phoned this morning, I've got the same one I had with both my children so happy about that. Have to phone the scan department and self refer myself tomorrow morning and get an appointment so will definitely be getting an early scan so thankful for that.
> 
> Was wondering if you thought getting a clear blue test with weeks indicator would be worth getting to see if it would help work out how far along I am or are they not that accurate?

It works ok for some not for others. Not worth freaking out over. I would probably leave it. You'll be getting a scan soon so that will help.


----------



## floridamomma

londongirl said:


> Can I ask a (possibly) stupid question?
> I've never knowingly had a UTI until my second MC, when I went for testing to see if the pregnancy was viable, they did a pee test and told me I had a UTI, and I had NO idea! How do you know if you have one?

Se times you don't but there could burning with urination, spotting cramps


----------



## Pink1981

I have a uti at the moment, always suffer with them in pregnancy. I know I had it as I was weeing more frequently, it hurt a bit to wee. My bladder never felt fully empty. Pink spotting and stomach ache and backache x


----------



## londongirl

Thank you, that's helpful. I'm peeing heaps - but even when I'm not preg I pee twice during nighttime because I drink so much (water!!). Now it's 3-4 times a night ;) got none of the other symptoms though.
Thanks!


----------



## curni2112

allstar - welcome :flower:!! Praying this is your rainbow baby :hugs:. And I wouldn't recommend those tests eithernothing but anxiety producing in my opinion. I have one left that I was going to use to get my 3+ and I refuse to set myself up for the worry that it could create.

Gill - welcome :flower:!!

Castaway - Good luck with your scan tomorrow :happy dance:.

Laelani - I don't have any experiences with uti's while pregnant. Good luck with finding the heartbeat this week :thumb up:!

whigfield - happy new fruit day :happy dance:!


----------



## CastawayBride

AllStar said:


> Thanks londongirl, think I'll pass then. If there's even a small chance it could freak me out it's not worth it, I'm bad enough at the moment as it is! Think I'll just wait until they scan me. Thanks. I've never had a uti so can't help with that, sorry x

I got pregnant 1-2 weeks----->when I was not even pregnant! Horrible, horrible product.


----------



## CastawayBride

A little tip from my Doctor, when peeing at the end lean forward, it helps empty your bladder more efficiently! It cut down my bathroom trips at night from 3 to 2!!! :haha:


----------



## ttclou25

AllStar said:


> Thanks so much ladies.
> 
> Midwife phoned this morning, I've got the same one I had with both my children so happy about that. Have to phone the scan department and self refer myself tomorrow morning and get an appointment so will definitely be getting an early scan so thankful for that.
> 
> Was wondering if you thought getting a clear blue test with weeks indicator would be worth getting to see if it would help work out how far along I am or are they not that accurate?

So far the clearblue havent been too bad on all my pregnancies and followed a pattern - might help give you a better idea if your nearer 4 weeks or 7 weeks but id only use it once. :flower:


----------



## Radiance

If you do a clear blue test use it once. They are known for panic :) I used them once (they come in a pack of 2) anyways the first one I got said 3+ which was accurate. I had to wait a week for my first appointment so took the other one and it said 2-3 weeks, of course I was worried!! Everything was fine with baby though. :)

Severe nausea and smelly gas this morning! I didn't want to move this morning, swore I would be sick! The gas is making my stomach feel better though!


----------



## 3Minions

Castaway, thanks for the tip! I'm going to start trying that.


----------



## londongirl

CastawayBride said:


> A little tip from my Doctor, when peeing at the end lean forward, it helps empty your bladder more efficiently! It cut down my bathroom trips at night from 3 to 2!!! :haha:

I will DEFINITELY be trying this, and less herbal tea drinking before bed too ;) :coffee:


----------



## Radiance

Starting to notice major changes! 
My ribs have been hurting and crampy, sent me into panic last night. Woke up and they normally are sticking out and showing, they feel patted and soft now! 

Pictures:
6 weeks ago
4 weeks ago
2 weeks ago
Yesterday
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140213_041041.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20140123_094703.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20140211_110735_276-1-1.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20140216_084948_333-1.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CastawayBride

Went for scan, it looks like I am measuring about a week behind. Yolk sac was seen...really hoping to see a heart beat on March 4th or I think this will not be our rainbow. Hoping for a heart beat!


----------



## essie0828

Hope your dates are off castaway :hugs: Fx'd you see the heartbeat next scan.


----------



## 3Minions

FX for you Castaway. Were you charting?


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> FX for you Castaway. Were you charting?

I used the Clear blue monitor, got a Peak day either 14 or 15, with my son got a peak on 9 and 10. 

So in a sense she feels I could have ovulated as late as 16 going off the monitor. 

We shall see...it just makes me sick as I probably would not be such a mess if we had our Christopher here.:cry:


----------



## Radiance

CastawayBride said:


> 3Minions said:
> 
> 
> FX for you Castaway. Were you charting?
> 
> I used the Clear blue monitor, got a Peak day either 14 or 15, with my son got a peak on 9 and 10.
> 
> So in a sense she feels I could have ovulated as late as 16 going off the monitor.
> 
> We shall see...it just makes me sick as I probably would not be such a mess if we had our Christopher here.:cry:Click to expand...

Oh CastawayBride, I didn't realize all our losses have similar dates. I'm thinking of you, I know it's hard not to worry but try to relax as much as you can :hugs:


----------



## ttclou25

CastawayBride said:


> Went for scan, it looks like I am measuring about a week behind. Yolk sac was seen...really hoping to see a heart beat on March 4th or I think this will not be our rainbow. Hoping for a heart beat!

Hope march 3rd comes round quick I know the wait is agonising. When I went at 6w 2d with my son they said the same put me back a week and just saw sac well he showed up a few dats later and was burn a week early so he just took his time growing but caught up in end xxxx


----------



## floridamomma

Castaway I hope it's just too soon and also just because you ovulate on the 16 it can be changed by implantation date as well. Fingers crossed and prayers up for you


----------



## ToughhGal

I think for wednesdays insteand of hump day, should be blump day. As some ladies called it  had to steal that word!


----------



## CastawayBride

Thanks all, fingers crossed our little rainbow just needs time!:thumbup:


----------



## Laelani

Thanks for all the comments on the UTI's ladies. Makes me feel like I'm not alone. I am taking my grandmother's advice and trying to get rid of it naturally without antibiotics. Will get a prescription on Tuesday just in case though. My grandmother is a retired nurse and has had 6 children so she knows what she is talking about. She said to drink lots of cranberry juice and water and it should take about 3 days to go away. If it doesn't then I will need to go on the medicine.


----------



## Jallia

Hi ladies,

I hope you don't mind if I join. I've been hesitating to join a group as we had one healthy DS in 2009 and then two miscarriages over the last 4 years. It was when we finally decided that we'd had enough of going to the fertility clinic (after many failed IUIs) and went to see a Naturopath for advice that we suddenly became pregnant! It had been nearly 2 years since I was pregnant when I had the urge to pee on a stick, and I thought I was seeing things when the test line started darkening. We went for an ultrasound at what we were guessing to be 6 weeks 6 days and we saw a heartbeat (139 bmp) and were told that the baby was measuring at 7 weeks 1 day. I know all of this should leave me feeling excited and relieved but I still can't help feeling nervous and afraid that we will go in for our 12 week ultrasound only to find out that we've miscarried. Am I crazy or is this normal? I appreciate you taking the time to read this!


----------



## whigfield

@Castaway Fingers crossed you'll see a heartbeat at the next scan. :hugs:

Welcome Jallia! :wave: I think what you're feeling is very normal for every woman that's ever had a loss. :hugs: I have been feeling the same thing - 2 healthy scans so far, but convinced at 12 weeks it will all go wrong. I'm sure it will get better the further along we get. :flower: I will add you up on the board.


----------



## AllStar

Will be keeping my fingers crossed castaway :hugs: 

Jallia, I'm a nervous wreck at the moment! I think after a loss, we won't stop worrying until we're holding a baby in our arms. And even then the worry doesn't stop! I was nervous to join a group too but I felt that the ladies here understood how I felt so felt better here than in other groups x


----------



## MrsSmith54

My rainbow baby is due October 26th waiting for Sono conformation my rainbow came as a huge surprise following my third MC in 5 years I do have a healthy 5 1/5 year old boy but all pregnancys following have turned into MC praying this one is different I feel so different with this one so My hopes are really high right now. :cloud9: :happydance: :baby:


----------



## Radiance

Has anyone shared to friends and family yet?


----------



## Krippy

I have shared to my mom and few close friends...Waiting until I hear that first heartbeat around 8 weeks and then thinking of sharing. How about you?


----------



## CastawayBride

We will not share until we are almost done with second trimester. I am not looking forward to hearing comments, "Well are you sure you should be telling people, since you lost your son and all so late?" I heard that after my blighted ovum..."maybe you should not tell anyone your pregnant." Lovely and so supportive!


----------



## Frustrated42

We have shared with everyone. I waited until 7 weeks but after that we shared. I just wanted people to know. If something happens I'm prepared to tell people and hope that they will be supportive. With our last lost we didn't tell anyone and I found it harder to not have people to talk with and also harder that people didn't know what we were going through.


----------



## Jallia

Thanks for the kind words whigfield and AllStar! I agree that it's easier to have a group of mamas to chat with that know exactly how you're feeling. Many of my friends have had nothing but healthy pregnancies so it's hard for them to truly understand why I'm so nervous. 

MrsSmith - welcome to the group! Our stories are somewhat similar. My boy is only 4 but he's been asking for a brother or sister for a looong time so hoping this one is it. I also feel differently this time around. More like I did when I was pregnant with my son.

Radiance - I really wanted to wait until the end of our first trimester to tell our family because my mom is horrible at keeping secrets and with our first miscarriage, she ended up telling all kinds of people and the day we found out we were miscarrying, a distant cousin sent me a Facebook message congratulating us and going on about how excited our son would be. It was devastating. With that said, my husband couldn't help himself and told his parents so word is now spreading (his mom has the same problem as mine )


----------



## Radiance

Welcome Jallia :hi:

I will be waiting until 12/13 weeks- whenever I have that scan!! Elijah was an early stillbirth and in the US he is considered stillbirth. We lost him at 20+1 so there is no way I am waiting that long. We were originally going to wait literally until around 35 weeks but I want to enjoy my pregnancy, not hide it! :)


----------



## ToughhGal

I get really nervous telling people about my pregnancy. Everytime I do I feel guilty and feel as if I jinksed myself. :|


----------



## Radiance

Vent:

Very stressed out! My house is usually really clean and tidy but since I got my positive I'm relaxing a bit more. Having a three and two year old running around from 5/6am to 8/9pm the house gets messy easily!!

Anyways, I'm taking an easy until 2nd trimester. I clean everyday but haven't exactly been getting it all done nor am I doing a lot of deep cleaning. My landlord called today and said he wants to inspect the house within 3 days... are you kidding me!!! If it's not "perfect' we will get kicked out. Just lovely!! Perfect timing!

Erg!!!

:wacko::growlmad:


----------



## Jallia

ToughhGal said:


> I get really nervous telling people about my pregnancy. Everytime I do I feel guilty and feel as if I jinksed myself. :|

That's exactly how I feel! Happy it's not just me. 

Radiance - Can your landlord really kick you out if it's not perfect?! There must be some law against that!!


----------



## Radiance

Jallia said:


> ToughhGal said:
> 
> 
> I get really nervous telling people about my pregnancy. Everytime I do I feel guilty and feel as if I jinksed myself. :|
> 
> That's exactly how I feel! Happy it's not just me.
> 
> Radiance - Can your landlord really kick you out if it's not perfect?! There must be some law against that!!Click to expand...

No, it's month to month too. It can be his words against mine. Really frustrated about the whole thing. We just moved three months ago. All because he's mad about the outside. We are on the outskirts so no one is near us first of all! Second of all, it's clean! There was a box outside with some soda cans and bottles to take to recycling for two days, that's what he was mad about and why he needs to inspect the house. grrr!

Of I can make the house "perfect" I just don't want to do too much!!


----------



## ToughhGal

Jallia- its such a terrible feeling putting ourselves through this lol

radiance- I would ask some close friends or something perhaps? Your landlord sounds a bit too uptight


----------



## Jallia

Radiance - How about you take pictures of the inside of the house with a date stamp, that way if he tries to say it was a mess, you'll have proof that he's being dishonest! Please don't exhaust yourself cleaning over a crazy landlord!


----------



## Radiance

We moved hours away from all friends and families a year ago :( There isn't many places to live here either is why it is so stressful. Plus, we don't have 2000+ to pay at once. OH has an excellent job here and I normally work in the school district but I had to take a break away when we lost Elijah.


----------



## ToughhGal

Oh goodness radiance :( I think he is being unfair. People's houses that are always perfect dont seem to be living much ;) And jallia has an awesome idea!


----------



## Jallia

Whew....just finished reading through 50 pages of this thread. I'm exhausted!  

Radiance - it musn't be fun to be so far away from friends and family. We currently live about an hour away from my mom and stepdad, and my sister lives down the street, but the rest of our family members are 6-13 hours away so I can sympathize!


----------



## Radiance

Jallia said:


> Whew....just finished reading through 50 pages of this thread. I'm exhausted!
> 
> Radiance - it musn't be fun to be so far away from friends and family. We currently live about an hour away from my mom and stepdad, and my sister lives down the street, but the rest of our family members are 6-13 hours away so I can sympathize!

I've been really homesick!! I don't know many people here other than when I go to school. I guess it's harder on me because all my angels were pretty recent, back to back and everyone knows how hard we tried for Elijah. Like everyone else, you never expect it to happen to you. I'm really missing the in person support. And to be completely honest I'm not feeling any better with the days going by. We live in a small little town and to go anywhere else it's a 2 hour drive!! 

Of course I don't know if it's the pregnancy hormones making me feel worse!! :haha:

I'm lucky to have my mom here though! :thumbup:


----------



## whigfield

Welcome MrsSmith54! :wave: I've added you up on the board. We'll keep our fingers crossed for you!

@Radiance I've told my mom/very close family, and I've warned some close friends (we run a business together) just incase I m/c again, and so they're aware I need to rest a bit more. That's about it though. I'm finding it really easy to keep this quiet so far.. No idea why. Last time I was bursting to tell people! :shrug: We will probably 'announce' at 14 weeks though. I do feel a bit nervous about it, though - like everyone will be on tenderhooks: "is she going to lose this one too?". I don't know. :dohh:

@Castaway I'm sorry people have said things like that to you - how awful! OH told his mom and she's already told me to "keep it off facebook", like I should be ashamed I lost my baby last time, or something. :growlmad: I wasn't even anywhere as far along as you were so I can't even imagine. You should share when you're ready only, screw other people and what they say. If they're that rude they know where the door is! :hugs:

@Radiance Can you get your OH to really help with the deep cleaning? I haven't been doing much cleaning at all really, and OH has been really good at picking up what I haven't done. Or could you hire a cleaner for a one off clean just to give yourself a break?


----------



## ourturnnext

Hi everyone, long time no posts from me, but I've been trying to keep up reading all the new posts. I've been so poorly with chest infection then another cold on top of that and now any-time-of-the-day sickness :( 

We have a midwife appointment tomorrow when I'll be nine weeks (I think!) Do you think it'll be too early to ask if she can look for a heartbeat with the doppler? I'm so desperate for any kind of reassurance that there is actually a little bean in there!


----------



## whigfield

Ooooh! We have a midwife appointment tomorrow too. :happydance: I don't think it could hurt to ask, but I'm doubtful that she'd do it. Still worth a shot though!


----------



## AllStar

Castaway that's awful people think it's ok to say things like that! We've only told my parents so far. I also feel like if I tell people I'll jinx it but I'm feeling so ill for most of the day at the moment so I'm going to have to say to a few people soon. 

Radiance I too have been trying to take it easier. Last time I did all the cleaning and hoovering etc as normal and even though I know that's not what caused the MC I'm trying to rest more this time. Well as much as I can with a 3 and 1 year old running about. 

I have a scan booked for 12th march but I took a cheapy Morrisons test this morning and the line is no where near as dark as the first response so I'm panicking now! I know the sensitivities are probably different but it's so much lighter! I really want to buy another first response but I think maybe I should just stop peeing on sticks?!


----------



## floridamomma

Welcome to the new ladies and congrats! I too understand where your coming from. I have 3 children youngest is 4 but since him no luck in ttc. We have had 3 mc got pregnant this time after all test and hysteroscopy came back good so I'm praying this is our rainbow. 
As for telling about the pregnancy only one friend who lives in japan knows. The last time we told my family about the pregnancy my mom said well since you lost the others ones we didn't want to get excited until you were further along. Still shocks me to this day that she said that to me. And sadly it becomes a chore when everyone looks at you like a malfunctioning incubator. It's so much pressure from our families for the pregnancy I be successful. By not telling I've been able to relax and take care if myself. Also my sister just had a baby and my dreadful sil just announced her pregnancy at 6 weeks like a month ago so I don't want to steal anyone's shine


----------



## CastawayBride

Yes, as others have said how dare people tell me how to tell about MY pregnancy? They have even gotten to my husband who is totally torn about it. Obviously I am not even telling my employer until we see a heart beat but it totally upset me. My son was very healthy, I can't help it what the doctors did. :cry:

But onward and upwards! My husband and I are very excited to see this little bean again on the 4th and hoping for a heart beat. For the first time in this pregnancy I have had round ligament pain rolling over, if I am a week behind then I should be 5 weeks 3-5 days...so makes sense.


----------



## ourturnnext

Allstar those cheapie tests are awful and so unreliable, I never got a dark line at all on those with DD and only got dark lines this time when period was over a week late. Maybe try another FRER if it'll put your mind at rest x

Good luck at your mw apt tomorrow whigfield, I'm hoping to get a date for 12wk scan. Can't believe I've got this far, oh my goodness, do I dare to start thinking of the future????

Florida I've been surprised/disappointed by some reactions to our news this time. SIL said 'what, again?' And my 'best friend' told me she felt like she'd been kicked in the stomach and sobbed after I told her. Our parents are cautiously excited, which is fine and totally understandable. Although my mum's starting to get a bit loose-lipped!!!


----------



## essie0828

CastawayBride said:


> We will not share until we are almost done with second trimester. I am not looking forward to hearing comments, "Well are you sure you should be telling people, since you lost your son and all so late?" I heard that after my blighted ovum..."maybe you should not tell anyone your pregnant." Lovely and so supportive!

We didn't tell anyone until about 18weeks with DD. We had a previous loss at 16weeks so I wasnt comfortable with sharing until after that time frame. This time will be the same or later if I can hide it. I really loved it being a secret between me and DH, made it really special when we did tell. I handed my mom our 6week ultrasound pic, then our 10week, then our 16week wrapped in a big pink bow. She was so confused and couldn't believe it. That was priceless. She still tells ppl that was the shortest pregnancy ever, :haha:


----------



## ttclou25

Essie - im the same we didnt announce until 16 weeks with my son (except close family) i was just too scared. If I stay pg this time i will try and go longer to 20 weeks if i can. Probably tell close family 12 weeks. I too like keeping it our secret and it makes time go quicker.


----------



## AllStar

My lovely husband, seeing how worried the cheap Morrisons tests had made me came in from work with a digital test with conception indicator  and only a pack of one so I couldn't take another next week and worry myself more lol well I took it and it says 3+! So I'm feeling much much better and going to leave it at that now. Scan on 12th and midwife appointment on the 18th so going to stay positive  

Thanks for all your help ladies, you're such a reassuring bunch! X


----------



## floridamomma

We will be telling everyone even parents at 18 weeks 1 day on Mother's Day. I cautiously booked a gender scan for the Saturday before so it'll be a surprise for us and them


----------



## ttclou25

AllStar said:


> My lovely husband, seeing how worried the cheap Morrisons tests had made me came in from work with a digital test with conception indicator  and only a pack of one so I couldn't take another next week and worry myself more lol well I took it and it says 3+! So I'm feeling much much better and going to leave it at that now. Scan on 12th and midwife appointment on the 18th so going to stay positive
> 
> Thanks for all your help ladies, you're such a reassuring bunch! X

That's really sweet of him, glad your feeling better leave the tests alone now. Saying that I just about swerved out if the tescos lane as I wanted to buy a clearblue as I was annoyed I was still getting 2-3. But I'm too worried to test incase I still haven't got 3+ still. Roll in Friday for scan.


----------



## whigfield

Ahh Allstar, your husband sounds so sweet! :cloud9: Glad you got a 3+ - that's an awesome result!


----------



## AllStar

ttclou25 said:


> AllStar said:
> 
> 
> My lovely husband, seeing how worried the cheap Morrisons tests had made me came in from work with a digital test with conception indicator  and only a pack of one so I couldn't take another next week and worry myself more lol well I took it and it says 3+! So I'm feeling much much better and going to leave it at that now. Scan on 12th and midwife appointment on the 18th so going to stay positive
> 
> Thanks for all your help ladies, you're such a reassuring bunch! X
> 
> That's really sweet of him, glad your feeling better leave the tests alone now. Saying that I just about swerved out if the tescos lane as I wanted to buy a clearblue as I was annoyed I was still getting 2-3. But I'm too worried to test incase I still haven't got 3+ still. Roll in Friday for scan.Click to expand...

Definitely not taking any more tests now! I don't even want to think about the amount I've spent on them the passed few months. Good luck for your scan Friday  x


----------



## curni2112

castaway - hoping for a heartbeat at your next scan!!

Jallia - Welcome :flower:. Your feelings are completely normal, and I can completely relate! I will probably be nervous my entire pregnancy unfotunately. It's just hard to let your guard down once you've suffered a loss.

Mrs. Smith - Welcome :flower:

Radiance - we've shared with our very immediate family, and I've told a handful of close friends. We've told those folks who we would let know if something went wrong anyway. For me it's best to have some support should the unthinkable happen, don't want to carry that alone. Hoping you can deal with your crazy landlord without stressing yourself out physically and emotionally. He sounds like a real jerk!

allstar - that was so sweet of him....and very exciting you got your 3+!! 

ourturnnext and whigfield - good luck with your appts tomorrow!! 

essie - that story was so sweet :flower:.

You ladies have been busy lol! Phew that was alot to cacth up on for a day lol! Nothing overly exciting happening here. Some moments of nausea here and there, but nothing too crazy. Forgot my bella band today and my pants feel like they are going to cut me in half :wacko:.


----------



## Radiance

I am dying to share!! I was originally was going to wait until Mother's day too! I'll be in my 17th week :)


----------



## Radiance

Oh must add, this pregnancy is going slower than any of my others before!!


----------



## ourturnnext

Oh gosh ladies I must share this, my 16-month-old just did the cutest thing. I told her there's a baby in mum's tummy, so she kissed my tummy three times then put her arms round me and lay on my tummy. I could cry! Please hold on little bean, there's a little person desperate to meet you! X


----------



## Radiance

So cute, ourturnext!! <3 My daughter told me I was having a baby before I tested positive! When I get a chance I'll need to share the story!


----------



## Radiance

So I've gained 4 pounds in a week!!! :thumbup: Wow! I'm not eating that bad. I've been have 3 meals and snacks, snacks are normally fresh fruit or veggies. I am also drinking 64+ ounces of water a day. Somewhat exciting since I only lost with my angels! 

Guilty but in January I wasn't eating (literally) and only had at most a cup of fluid.


----------



## ttclou25

ournext - bless her i really hope you this will be her little bro or sis, bet she'll be a fab sister.

im such a idiot and made dh run out an get a clearblue (after i said i wouldnt) and lo and behold im still 2-3 - even my mc i got a 3+ by now. I knew this would happen and now id worry until friday. If this was someone else id tell them to put down the tests and ignore :blush:


----------



## Radiance

ttclou25 said:


> ournext - bless her i really hope you this will be her little bro or sis, bet she'll be a fab sister.
> 
> im such a idiot and made dh run out an get a clearblue (after i said i wouldnt) and lo and behold im still 2-3 - even my mc i got a 3+ by now. I knew this would happen and now id worry until friday. If this was someone else id tell them to put down the tests and ignore :blush:

:hugs: Hate those test but I too have been tempted!! I had a scare with them with one of my pregnancies, never again! Or I limit myself to one! :haha:


----------



## slowloris

i told my mum on friday, who then shared it with my dad. mum is super excited but dad is cautious. He was last time too, and i was kind of grateful for it as i felt he understood well when i miscarried. strange as he's a man! but what he said at the time made so much sence to me. 
Mum is burstng to tell relatives but i have stictly told her not to yet. my familly are terrible for gossip. also not told my brother as not sure how he'll take it... he recently lost a battle for custody of his little girl after doing nothing wrong :(
so now just waiting for my OH to get back (will be away till thurs} so that we can tell his mum!


----------



## Radiance

Worried again! Is this normal discharge or concerning???
 



Attached Files:







1932327_10202606689155832_801876501_n.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ToughhGal

Did any of you ladies ever wake up and have no symptoms at all? It is frightening me.


----------



## ToughhGal

Radiance said:


> Worried again! Is this normal discharge or concerning???

I have something close to that radiance.


----------



## ourturnnext

I had that discharge that looked like that with DD except it was green so I panicked and went to the hosp, to be told it was totally normal and tests showed nothing was wrong x


----------



## Radiance

Thank you! I don't remember having any discharge with any of my other pregnancies this early.


----------



## whigfield

I've been having discharge like that on and off too, but with more of a green tinge. :blush:


----------



## curni2112

It's hard for me to know what my normal discharge is because of these darn progesterone suppositories. But from what I seem to "hear" it's perfectly normal.

Toughgal - I seem to have days where I'm like "am I really pregnant?" and then others where I feel blech. The only thing that's been fairly consistent for me is sore BB's. You're probably one of those lucky few that don't have any. But I realize for us sometimes we'd rather be hung over the toilet and feeling like we've been hit by a train because it makes us feel better :haha:.


----------



## AllStar

Ourturnnext that's so adorable! My dd is obsessed with babies at the moment so I just know know she will be excited. We haven't told the kids yet as we told them last time and had to explain to ds that there wasn't a baby anymore so we're holding off this time. However yesterday, ds asked me what our new babys name is going to be?! 

Ttclou, hoping Friday comes quickly for you and you can be reassured by your scan.

Radiance, that's exactly the kind of discharge I've been getting today and was wondering if it was normal too!


----------



## ToughhGal

curni2112 said:


> It's hard for me to know what my normal discharge is because of these darn progesterone suppositories. But from what I seem to "hear" it's perfectly normal.
> 
> Toughgal - I seem to have days where I'm like "am I really pregnant?" and then others where I feel blech. The only thing that's been fairly consistent for me is sore BB's. You're probably one of those lucky few that don't have any. But I realize for us sometimes we'd rather be hung over the toilet and feeling like we've been hit by a train because it makes us feel better :haha:.

thanks for that. the past couple days I felt so horrible even standing up for long periods of time. today, woke up with my bb's not sore and felt completely different. only kind of symptom I had was waking up feeling like I could fall back over any minute.. I have my ultrasound a whole day earlier so that's okay with me.


----------



## CastawayBride

ttclou25 said:


> ournext - bless her i really hope you this will be her little bro or sis, bet she'll be a fab sister.
> 
> im such a idiot and made dh run out an get a clearblue (after i said i wouldnt) and lo and behold im still 2-3 - even my mc i got a 3+ by now. I knew this would happen and now id worry until friday. If this was someone else id tell them to put down the tests and ignore :blush:

Please don't worry those tests are crap....they said I was pregnant when I wasn't! LOL They do more harm then good....I am sure you are fine!:thumbup:


----------



## 3Minions

Had a dating u/s today. Baby measuring on target and h/b was 151  Only 33 weeks to go.... (probably plus another week, lol)


----------



## Radiance

3Minions said:


> Had a dating u/s today. Baby measuring on target and h/b was 151  Only 33 weeks to go.... (probably plus another week, lol)

That's great news!!


----------



## Radiance

So a little worried!! May see if I can get a scan this week!
I've been having some cramps here and there, normally after a long day. I've never really had ligament/stretching pains with my others... or noticed. I assumed this was the normal aches and pains that everyone talks about. 

Tonight I've had some sharp pains in my pelvic on the right side. Enough to make me jump and think of the ER. Scared it's ectopic :cry:

This is why they shouldn't make you wait 2+ weeks!!!

UPDATE: TMI warning- after some gas I felt fine :haha: I forgot I'm constipated :dohh:


----------



## Radiance

Opinions, think I will share..??

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/2129467-opinions-please.html


----------



## whigfield

Yay 3Minions! :happydance:

@Radiance Haha! I started really worrying when I read the first part of your post, then got to the update and laughed. Glad you feel better! :haha:

Personally though, I think you should share. I know people who shared as soon as they got the positive pregnancy test - when you share is completely up to you! :hugs:

AFM, midwife appointment today. Not sure I'm looking forward to it... :shrug:


----------



## floridamomma

ttclou25 said:


> ournext - bless her i really hope you this will be her little bro or sis, bet she'll be a fab sister.
> 
> im such a idiot and made dh run out an get a clearblue (after i said i wouldnt) and lo and behold im still 2-3 - even my mc i got a 3+ by now. I knew this would happen and now id worry until friday. If this was someone else id tell them to put down the tests and ignore :blush:

oh sorry hon. no more test, im sure all is well


----------



## floridamomma

ourturnnext I hope she'll be a big sister too
slowloris it is always nice to share the news. I almost told mil and I know after our scan its going to be even worse
radiance I have something close and the more I drink the more I get
toughgal I get up without systems sometimes ill I go almost all day without symptoms but that is normal. but then you forget about the quiet symptoms like constipation sensitive nipples faint nausea


----------



## floridamomma

3 minions yay!!!!


----------



## floridamomma

radiance I think you should tell. in reality it will be your choice and if it will bring you peace I say go for it. having someone who can be there for you if heaven forbid anything happens. I am choosing not to tell due to the fact that no one is there for me during mc. no one says how are you gives a hug nothing. my dh family is there for him but no one really cares about how I feel. they tell me oh itll happen next time. I honestly wish I could keep it a secret until im due


----------



## ttclou25

Radiance - i would share it sounds like the best thing for you and that way you have your support system around you no matter what, im a weirdo and hate support so thats the only reason i leave it till late. I bet you cant wait to tell all too - go for it xx

Florida - Only 3 days till our scans!! I remember we went on the same day last time when we were May board... this time though we can both come back with good news :hugs:

Morning everyone else :hi:

Did a my last clear blue this morning with FMU and got 3+ quite quickly so that makes me feel better. But i know it means nothing i got 3+ last time but just nice to see


----------



## floridamomma

ttclou I know I think these will be our rainbows! I bought a 3 pk 3 weeks ago because I sometimes I think I don't feel symptoms. I took one 2 weeks ago one last Thursday and ill take one Thursday. I know it means nothing but the 3+ makes me more confident. how far will you be Friday? I hope they let me get a picture


----------



## CastawayBride

3 minions wonderful news!!!!


----------



## ourturnnext

Great news 3minions!

Radiance if you feel ready to share then go for it, I'm so pleased we told our close support network.

Well I had mw apt this morning, same one as I had with DD. I didn't like her last time but actually she's really nice and we got on so well today. Maybe its cos I'm less mental this time! (Sign of a boy I wonder??) Anyways, she butchered my arm taking bloods - ouch - took pee sample, did LOTS of paperwork, and will ring if my tests flag anything up.

So now its a waiting game til notification of 12wk scan x


----------



## AllStar

That's great 3minions!

Radiance we shared with my parents because they were so amazing when we had the MC last time, we'd definitely need them again if anything should happen. I haven't told my sister yet though and can't decide wether to wait a while or not. She's such a worrier, even worse than me so thinking we should maybe wait until the scan at least? 

Ourturnnext I love our midwife so much and I'm so glad we have her again but she is terrible at taking blood! Lol she always makes such a mess of my arm


----------



## ttclou25

floridamomma said:


> ttclou I know I think these will be our rainbows! I bought a 3 pk 3 weeks ago because I sometimes I think I don't feel symptoms. I took one 2 weeks ago one last Thursday and ill take one Thursday. I know it means nothing but the 3+ makes me more confident. how far will you be Friday? I hope they let me get a picture

I know how you feel i was thinking of doing one thursday before to make sure im still 3+. Ill only be 6w 1d so im pushing it if i see much at all - hope so - I hope these will be our long term bfps :hugs:

Ouchie for the blood taking!! Youd think they would be good at it doing it daily


----------



## ourturnnext

I hope she never has to give me a sweep with those rough hands :D tee hee!


----------



## Laelani

I feel more relieved today. I went in for my first prenatal appointment today. My betas are over 40,000 (did not give exact amount) and that was from Friday's blood work. She is scheduling me for an ultrasound and I should find out when that will be soon. I also need to go for more blood work as she wants to keep an eye on my levels. Overall though things are great. :) Breathing better now. It's a nice feeling at 8 weeks. Only 5 more weeks until I am passed my MC milestone. 

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## 3Minions

GL today Whig!

Radiance, you had me laughing. I have SO been there. I *may* have thought I had appendicitis.... Drink more apple juice, lol.


----------



## curni2112

ttclou - congrats on the 3+, hopefully this helps your relax a bit :thumbup:!

3minions - Congrats on the scan :happydance:!!

Radiance - your gas pains post made me chuckle. As far as telling, you sound alot like me. I know there was a group of folks I was going to tell as soon as i found out because I know I would lean on them should something happen. So if they are going to help me deal with the sorrow, then they should be privy to the joy as well :flower:. As far as grand announcements to everyone else, I'll wait until I feel comfortable...which could be after the scan on Thursday or could be at 12 weeks...but I'll trust I'll know I'm ready when the time comes. Sounds like you have a similar trust in your instincts...I say go for it :thumbup:.

whigfield - good luck with your scan today!!

ourturnnext - you poor thing lol. Your comment about her sweeping you with those rough hands made me laugh!

Laelani - congrats on your prenatal appt. Sounds like you are progressing nicely with those beta numbers :happydance:.


----------



## Radiance

I shared on my facebook last night! Now I'm scared I jinxed myself :wacko: My pregnancy emotions are flying all over the place :haha: 

Everyone on my friends list are close friends and family. There's about 2 handfuls of people from this site or my pail parents :thumbup:


----------



## AllStar

Glad everything's going well Laelani! 

I have no symptoms whatsoever today and it's terrifying me! I felt so unbelievably sick the past few days and today nothing. Trying my best to stay positive but this happened last time :-(


----------



## ToughhGal

AllStar said:


> Glad everything's going well Laelani!
> 
> I have no symptoms whatsoever today and it's terrifying me! I felt so unbelievably sick the past few days and today nothing. Trying my best to stay positive but this happened last time :-(

I also have had no symptoms, however let's try to remain positive as possible. :hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> GL today Whig!
> 
> Radiance, you had me laughing. I have SO been there. I *may* have thought I had appendicitis.... Drink more apple juice, lol.

Fruit juice gives me that really painful gas! I limit myself to 1 a day it can be brutal!!


----------



## whigfield

Midwife appointment went good! I'm tired of fighting with all NHS staff on my due date, though.. :haha: Can't wait til my "12 week" (13 week by my dates!) scan to prove them all wrong!

Midwife was very nice though, a huge improvement on the one that we had last time. She was so gentle and nice about taking my bloods too, and tried to be reassuring about miscarriage. :happydance:


----------



## floridamomma

Whig glad you like midwife and maybe at your 12 week scan you'll get put in 2nd tri that's a nice little push
Lapland your numbers are awesome good luck with scan
Toughgal and allstar I thought last time I mc when symptoms would disappear and then is get a scan and lo would be there. But I have had it happen where it led to mc so I understand the nerves. Maybe try to think of it as lo giving you a day off


----------



## AllStar

Thanks toughgal and Florida. It's not even half 7 at night here yet and I'm soooo ready for bed so I'm hoping this tiredness is a symptom? 

Glad your midwife is nice Whigfield, it's so much nicer/easier when you get along well with them  x


----------



## Radiance

I'm going to the ER tonight when OH gets home. From my previous times I know they will do blood (including hCG) and ultrasound, I won't allow a vaginal exam and I am going to ask for the to check for uti. <--- They're suppose to but don't!!

My cramps are worse today and constant. They recently started going away for a few minutes and then back :( Not sure how I am feeling about this.


----------



## whigfield

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Radiance. :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

Radiance are you drinking enough water?


----------



## Radiance

Yes, I drink at least 64 ounces a day.

Another TMI :haha:
After I had 3 BMs the cramps went completely away! I have no pain now.. still don't know if I should just go anyways or wait it out?


----------



## whigfield

Wow, 3! :haha: I can only dream of pooping that much! :haha:

If you're still worried, could you book an appointment to see your doc?


----------



## Radiance

I feel fine (emotionally and all) however I know if I get any pain/cramp tonight I'm going to be a worried mess! I have 9 days still so not too bad. I wish the doctors here made it that easy!!


----------



## floridamomma

Maybe go for peace of mind? And gas and constipation a has me doubled over and pain. Last week when it was really bad I woke up out my sleep screaming in pain. I thought I was mcing but it was so much gas and bm trapped in there. It will definitely make you feel terrible


----------



## Radiance

That's what's going I think but of course in the back of my mind I will worry. I still can't believe they wouldn't let me get hCG done. I'll post an update when I go in :)


----------



## curni2112

Hoping the cramping stays away Radiance! I'm all for peace of mind, I'll drive myself crazy with worry. So if you can get a scan at the ER and it will make you feel better, go for it :hugs:.


----------



## Radiance

Thank you all for supporting me!! There isn't many that understand!!


----------



## essie0828

Hi girls :hi:

My appointment is scheduled for Friday. Should get a dating scan and bloodwork for thyroid disease. Little worried and nervous but glad it's almost Friday. My mom will be visiting that day so I am making up a story about having errands to run and leaving DD with her. I feel like a teenager sneaking around like this but it's for her own good. :blush:

Lou and Floridagal, Friday will be a big day for us all. Hoping for the best Fx'd!


----------



## floridamomma

It is I got a reminder call for my apt today it made me even more excited!!!


----------



## CastawayBride

You ladies are making me so anxious for my appt! :haha:

Ahh...6 more days to go!!!


----------



## AllStar

Hope everything's ok radiance, I'd be exactly the same. Hope you get peace of mind. 

Jealous of all you ladies with appointment soon! My scan is 2 weeks tomorrow which feels so far away right now! Can't wait to find out how far along I am


----------



## Radiance

One more question/opinions :)

So after the BMs I felt fine and still do. I did read that signs of ectopics are painful BM and dizziness.

I am dizzy all the time, have cramps every day (they do get painful and some times are stabbing pains) at some point and my BM are very very painful- not the BM itself but it makes my pelvic and stomach cramp were I am near tears. It has done it since before my positive- but well pregnant and it has never happened any of my other pregnancies. If it was ectopic could I go another 9 days or should I just go to the ER tonight and see what's up?

Another reason I'm scared to go and get an u/s done at the ER are because of vaginal u/s. I have a history of pprom and my water broke 2 days after my vaginal u/s with Hope causing my miscarriage. So it is a sensitive thing on my part. I know it's not common but of course it does scare me a bit now.

I've never had an ectopic so not sure what exactly to look for, I've mainly heard it's very painful.


----------



## floridamomma

Radiance how far along are you? If you can see something in uterine maybe you won't need tranvsvag?


----------



## Radiance

I'm estimated 6+4 today


----------



## Jallia

whigfield said:


> Wow, 3! :haha: I can only dream of pooping that much! :haha:
> 
> If you're still worried, could you book an appointment to see your doc?

This had me giggling whigfield! I'm so uncomfortable right now with gas pain and constipation that I wish I could go 3 times! Going to have to do a little research and see what tips are out there for clearing out my system. Doesn't help that I'm on 400 mg of progesterone per day. That'll really do a number on the digestive system. I think my insides have all turned to sludge.

Radiance - I'm happy you finally told about the pregnancy as it seems it was really bothering you to keep it a secret. If you have supportive family and friends, it's good to have them there for you, no matter what the outcome. That's why I chose to tell my sisters and some close friends. I know they'll be there for me either way. 

Florida and the Friday scan group - keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you ladies that you return with super fantastic news. :)

I apologize for not posting more often, but I'm a grade 6 teacher and have a 45 min drive in to work and back each day. Between work and family responsibilities, there's little left in the way of downtime on some days! I do make a point to read all of the posts though so I'm up to date on the happenings in our group.

Question: Do any of you get pain in your lower back (mine's on the left side) and what feels like sharp tugging behind your belly button? I've read that these are signs of constipation, but it would make me feel better to know I'm not alone in experiencing these symptoms!


----------



## Radiance

Decided to go in, just had a few sharp vaginal pains.


----------



## Jallia

Radiance said:


> Decided to go in, just had a few sharp vaginal pains.

Thinking of you Radiance. Hope it's nothing and they can give you peace of mind!


----------



## Radiance

Finally home!! They checked for uti and took blood, that's all! No uti and hCG was in perfect range!! *Estimated 6+4* and hCG was *10,983* :thumbup:

I have to call tomorrow to schedule an ultrasound, that will be on Thursday or Friday. They are also rechecking my hCG levels, the ER doctor said in two days with a healthy pregnancy my hCG should be close if not 20,000!

Praying...praying and praying!!

:happydance:


----------



## whigfield

Good luck for Friday essie! :happydance: 

And good luck for your appointments too, floridamomma and Castaway!

Radiance, so sorry to hear that about the vaginal u/s and miscarriage. In GENERAL, they say that they are normally pretty safe - I would think at this stage it would likely be okay for one? When I had my vaginal u/s the tech hardly put it in at all, it never went far enough to go anywhere near my cervix. :hugs: I would think at 6+4 you would likely be able to see a fetal pole at least, if not a h/b - just to confirm it's all in the right place.

@Jallia I have had little sharp tugs behind my belly button and I guess they have been normally when I'm constipated too! Huh! I didn't know that was a sign of constipation. Without pregnancy, I normally go at least once a day - constipation is pretty rare for me! :haha:

@Radiance YAY! Will keep fingers crossed for you - and an ultrasound quite soon too, exciting! :happydance:


----------



## ttclou25

Radiance said:


> Finally home!! They checked for uti and took blood, that's all! No uti and hCG was in perfect range!! *Estimated 6+4* and hCG was *10,983* :thumbup:
> 
> I have to call tomorrow to schedule an ultrasound, that will be on Thursday or Friday. They are also rechecking my hCG levels, the ER doctor said in two days with a healthy pregnancy my hCG should be close if not 20,000!
> 
> Praying...praying and praying!!
> 
> :happydance:

Thats good you have been tested and the HCG is nice and high!! Will your ultrasound be Friday? xx


----------



## floridamomma

Jalia I get back pain during the day sometimes and lower belly pain. It seems to go away when I put my legs up and rest. Also drinking water helps
Radiance I'm so glad everything is going good. Glad you got checked out


----------



## AllStar

Great numbers radiance! Glad they are giving you an u/s too. With dd I had a couple of early scans, one was just over 6 weeks and as I had a full bladder she didn't need to do an interval one and it was really clear. I guess it depends where abouts baby is in there?


----------



## Jallia

Radiance said:


> Finally home!! They checked for uti and took blood, that's all! No uti and hCG was in perfect range!! *Estimated 6+4* and hCG was *10,983* :thumbup:
> 
> I have to call tomorrow to schedule an ultrasound, that will be on Thursday or Friday. They are also rechecking my hCG levels, the ER doctor said in two days with a healthy pregnancy my hCG should be close if not 20,000!
> 
> Praying...praying and praying!!
> 
> :happydance:

Yay!!! That's great news!


----------



## CastawayBride

Baby Fair at the new hospital we plan to deliver at.. Hubby and I are going this Sunday! Then our scan will be Tuesday...praying for a heart beat!


----------



## curni2112

That's great news Radiance :thumbup:!! Glad you're getting an early scan too :happydance:. Hoping the discomfort subsides for you...that didn't sound pleasant :nope:!

Tomorrow this time hopefully hubby and I will be seeing the lil peanut!!


----------



## Radiance

I have to call today (they open in about an hour). They wanted me to get one today but my OH has another test out of town and won't be back until 6pm so it will be either Thursday (tomorrow) or Friday :) They will check hCG again too! 

UPDATE: Scan is on Friday at 4pm! It's Wednesday here. :thumbup:


----------



## Radiance

CastawayBride said:


> Baby Fair at the new hospital we plan to deliver at.. Hubby and I are going this Sunday! Then our scan will be Tuesday...praying for a heart beat!




curni2112 said:


> That's great news Radiance :thumbup:!! Glad you're getting an early scan too :happydance:. Hoping the discomfort subsides for you...that didn't sound pleasant :nope:!
> 
> Tomorrow this time hopefully hubby and I will be seeing the lil peanut!!

I hope you both have a nice scan!


----------



## londongirl

Hi all
I just received in the post my sonoline Doppler. I've said previously that'd I'd been too scared for an early scan as scans have always been traumatic for me. So head in the sand - I was just going to wait for 12 week scan. Well I gave in and ordered this Doppler. And now I'm scared!

I just feel so traumatized by two previous MCs, I'm really doing out if sight out of mind. have any of you used a Doppler before and got nice stories to tell?

Thank you...


----------



## CastawayBride

londongirl said:


> Hi all
> I just received in the post my sonoline Doppler. I've said previously that'd I'd been too scared for an early scan as scans have always been traumatic for me. So head in the sand - I was just going to wait for 12 week scan. Well I gave in and ordered this Doppler. And now I'm scared!
> 
> I just feel so traumatized by two previous MCs, I'm really doing out if sight out of mind. have any of you used a Doppler before and got nice stories to tell?
> 
> Thank you...

That's the one thing I put my head in the sNd about! Lol my doctor sAys so many woman freak out they can't find a heart beat he advised me not to get one. Shrug...I am a worry wart though!!


----------



## londongirl

Thank you Castaway.

Well I'm in shock...

I used it and STRAIGHT away came up with clear heart rate of 165. I'm honestly in shock. After two MCs, I somehow didn't actually believe anything was happening in there. I can't believe there's actually a baby in there?!?

I'm sure you will all understand what I mean, especially those who are still trying for the first. It's so bl**dy scary but I'm SO glad I got it now.

My hubby (who is a doctor) was so against me getting it saying it'd make me worry if I couldn't find the heartbeat (which is true), so I'm so glad I can tell him I found it...

Now at least I'm less scared of the scan next Friday!

x


----------



## whigfield

Hi ladies, just a quick question. I'm at hospital with a suspected UTI and have been prescribed Cefalexin. Doc reassures me it's safe in pregnancy but what do you ladies think? I feel nervous to take anything, the thought of another m/c I can't bare!


----------



## curni2112

Congrats on finding the hb londongirl!!! That's awesome :happydance:!! I haven't made up my mind yet if I'm going to get one of those or not...the worrier in me is hesistant lol.

Radiance - good news on the Friday scan. I'll be eager to hear the update :thumbup:!


----------



## curni2112

whigfield said:


> Hi ladies, just a quick question. I'm at hospital with a suspected UTI and have been prescribed Cefalexin. Doc reassures me it's safe in pregnancy but what do you ladies think? I feel nervous to take anything, the thought of another m/c I can't bare!

I totally understand your fear!! But if a doc says it's safe then the UTI could potentially cause more harm than the meds?? Definitely a tough situation to be in.


----------



## ttclou25

Thats great you found the HB well done!! 

I found my doppler reassuring as when ever i was in doubt id listen out for LO, but as he got bigger he went crazy when i used it as usually they dont like it, so only used it for a few secs when i needed its much better when you can just feel them and prod them. 

Whigfield not sure sorry but hope you UTI clears up lots of water and cranberry x


----------



## whigfield

The only thing is is that they couldn't 100% confirm a UTI, and the doctor was a bit useless. :dohh:


----------



## floridamomma

Uti are dangerous in pregnancy I can look it up for you. I've taken it in pregnancy before when I had an uti. If they aren't sure maybe you can drink lots of water and cranberry juice and see ob?


----------



## AllStar

That's lovely you found the heartbeat London. So reassuring  

I can't be of any help I'm afraid Whigfield but hope the uti if that's what it is clears up soon. X


----------



## whigfield

At one point in the appointment I asked the doc a question and he responded with "pass". :growlmad: Basically my urine sample doesn't 100% confirm a UTI but there are some elevated levels there that point to one, so it "looks like" a mild infection. I'm usually prone to them and I can recognize one easily, and it DOES feel like one, but definitely a mild one if it is one at all. He said they'll send my sample off to the lab to be tested for 100% certainty but I should start these now 'just incase'.

Funnily enough, first of all he came back in like: "Well, there's no sign of infection, but there was some blood in your sample.." and I started to visibly panic. And then a nurse ran in and told him he'd tested the wrong sample! :dohh: :haha: Trust me to get the idiot doctor!! :haha:

I think I will probably take them to be on the safe side. I feel like there's risks if I take or if I don't, but probably more if I don't. I think I've had this very gently for the past week or so - everytime after I've got up to pee at night I've felt like I've had to lay with my legs spread in bed :blush: because it felt 'irritated' a bit and like I needed to pee a bit more.


----------



## whigfield

Oh and so glad you got to hear the heartbeat londongirl! :happydance:

I tried out the doppler after we got back and couldn't find it, had a panic attack and cried a little bit, then tried again. Got it - 195 heart rate to start with (!!!!) that then settled to about 180. Guessing baby was being pretty active and making it difficult for me to find!


----------



## londongirl

whigfield said:


> Oh and so glad you got to hear the heartbeat londongirl! :happydance:
> 
> I tried out the doppler after we got back and couldn't find it, had a panic attack and cried a little bit, then tried again. Got it - 195 heart rate to start with (!!!!) that then settled to about 180. Guessing baby was being pretty active and making it difficult for me to find!

That's so good you found it!!

I know - I guess that's just the problem. Sometimes you find it sometimes you don't. I tried it a couple of hours later, didn't find it, freaked out, waited til I had a full bladder and tried again and it was there. 

Now I'm gonna put it down for at least a week!

Congrats!!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

I found our little one's heart beat for the first time two nights ago - I couldn't believe it! Thought it was way too early! Made me happy as today is my first scan (at 1) and DH can't be there so it was very reassuring for him that everything is going to be OK :) 

I've been lurking but not posting - glad to see everyone seems to be doing well!! How's everyone feeling?? I'm pretty sick pretty much every day now. Lost a bit of weight and will talk to the doctor about that today, but assume it's probably pretty normal. I was sick with my son, but this time around seems a bit worse. I'd rather not take anything for it but trust the doc will know what's best - hopefully!


----------



## curni2112

Had our scan todayand saw the little peanut, along with the fluttering hb :happy dance:!! We couldn't catch the hb on the doppler though because my very stubborn uterus is still too tilted to allow the probe to catch a good clear glimpse insidemy uterus is pointing straight downgrrrr. So we go back next Friday and hopefully everything will be big enough by then to negate my very annoying uterus imaging issues lol. But we definitely significant progression since last week by seeing the little peanut and the heartbeatso that's enough for me right now :thumb up:. 

Today's been a bit rough with foodhave no real desire to eat anythingbelch. 

confusedprego - Hoping your scan went well! Congrats on finding the heartbeat :happy dance:!! I know that was a huge relief. Hope your doc can help with the the morning sickness. Zofran can definitely help and is safe.


----------



## londongirl

Oh isn't that wonderful finding the heartbeat before a scan, confusedpreggo? What was the heart rate? What a strong bub to have a detectable heartrate so early!!

It so takes the stress away! I was sooo scared for another blighted ovum but now I know that fear is unwarranted :)

Shame your hubby can't come with you. Post a pic when you get it!!


----------



## ttclou25

Congrats on the scan so glad to hear you got to see baby and the heartbeat xx

Good luck to everyone else scanning tomorrow... I am crapping myself I have felt so pregnant then not at all, I'm not feeling optimistic that we will see anything, this is the point we usually find out it's blighted ovum. Only 12 hours to go ;) xxx


----------



## 3Minions

GL Lou!


----------



## londongirl

ttclou25 said:


> Congrats on the scan so glad to hear you got to see baby and the heartbeat xx
> 
> Good luck to everyone else scanning tomorrow... I am crapping myself I have felt so pregnant then not at all, I'm not feeling optimistic that we will see anything, this is the point we usually find out it's blighted ovum. Only 12 hours to go ;) xxx

Good luck Lou. the waiting game is horrible. I hope you don't feel too anxious for it, and that it goes wonderfully!


----------



## whigfield

Good luck Lou! :hugs:


----------



## AllStar

Good luck Lou and to the others with scans tomorrow. 

Glad yours went well curni  

Mines still so far away lol 

Lou I'm the same, feel so pregnant at times, exhausted and so sick then I'm absolutely fine!


----------



## Radiance

My scan is tomorrow too and nerves are starting to go crazy!!
I'm the same Lou and hate it! One day full of symptoms and the next nothing!


----------



## ashaz

Radiance good luck at your scan tomorrow!

I have been lurking lately due to finally getting over a bad cold/flu. I am so glad that everyone sounds to be doing so well. I am 7weeks 5 days today and proud that this is now past the time where we lost our little angel if September. I can't wait until next Tuesday for my next scan!

Good luck to everyone else getting scans tomorrow. I can wait to read all the updates!


----------



## ttclou25

It's so confusing isn't it one minute my boobs are killing and tummy bloated trying not to fall asleep and be sick the next I'm normal with no sign. I


----------



## AllStar

Ashaz, it's nice that you're past the time you lost your last little one. That's one of the reasons I can't wait to find out how far along I am so I know when I am too. I'm kind of hoping that by my scan in a couple of weeks I might already be past but I'll just be happy as long as everything's ok. 

Looking forwards to the scan updates today


----------



## floridamomma

London and Whig so lad you guys found the hb on Doppler. I am afraid of the Doppler since having 3 mc.


----------



## floridamomma

Confused glad you also found hb. How was scan did you get to see bubs?
Curni congrats on scan and seeing the lo!
Good luck Lou I hope all goes all well with your scan


----------



## whigfield

Good luck Radiance too! :hugs:

@floridamomma After 3 mc I was the same too, especially because the last time we couldn't find it, it meant baby had died (despite listening to it a few hours before!). I had to put my headphones in and listen to music and let OH find it. :blush:


----------



## floridamomma

Radiance so excited so many scans today for us!! Good luck Hun!
Ashaz being sick and preg is the absolute worse. I hope your scan comes up quickly
Allstar I hope you will be further along. It almost feels like before the scan you kind of have the what will be will be attitude so urging the calmness will get you through. 
Afm scan is today at 4pm. So I have to wait all day but iWork until 3 so it will be fine. Sorry I've been Mia. Ladies we are moving. I am not really scared I have actually been rather calm this whole pregnancy


----------



## CastawayBride

Good luck with all the scans ladies!

Looks like I may have the start of a toothache...it kills me when I drink cold items or breathe in the cold air. Athough I am classic offender of brushing to hard so yeah, dentist appt Tuesday....not looking forward to it.

Ummm yeah had 1 cavity my entire life, and that was from braces. I have no idea to what to expect. :haha: Of course it happens when I am pregnant, in the first tri.:dohh:


----------



## whigfield

Oooh another scan, good luck floridamomma! Hopefully feeling calm is a very good sign. :hugs:

Oh no Castaway! Hopefully it's nothing or something minor they can fix up okay!


----------



## ttclou25

:happydance::happydance: very happy to find a little nugget with a heartbeat and measuring on target :happydance::happydance: Wasnt expecting that at all :blush:


----------



## AllStar

So happy for you Lou, that's wonderful news!  x


----------



## ttclou25

AllStar said:


> So happy for you Lou, that's wonderful news!  x

thank you:kiss:


----------



## whigfield

Yay congrats Lou! :happydance:


----------



## essie0828

ttclou25 said:


> :happydance::happydance: very happy to find a little nugget with a heartbeat and measuring on target :happydance::happydance: Wasnt expecting that at all :blush:

Awesome news dear! :happydance: Congrats!


----------



## 3Minions

Yay Lou!


----------



## Pink1981

Hey ladies, I have been bleeding on and off for just over a week so my midwife got me a scan today. I should be 7 weeks tomorrow but I am only measuring 4 weeks. They are doing bloods in case my dates are wrong but there's no way I'm only 4 weeks as I got my first BFP on the 7th feb. So gutted :cry:


----------



## Radiance

ttclou25 said:


> :happydance::happydance: very happy to find a little nugget with a heartbeat and measuring on target :happydance::happydance: Wasnt expecting that at all :blush:

Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## Radiance

Pink1981 said:


> Hey ladies, I have been bleeding on and off for just over a week so my midwife got me a scan today. I should be 7 weeks tomorrow but I am only measuring 4 weeks. They are doing bloods in case my dates are wrong but there's no way I'm only 4 weeks as I got my first BFP on the 7th feb. So gutted :cry:

I am so sorry Pink :( :hugs:


----------



## Radiance

I have two wisdom teeth coming through, I can't eat on my left side and it hurts just moving my mouth!! :nope: Oral surgery scares me a bit, but being pregnant and knowing I will need it while pregnant really scares me! 

I bought a few girl outfits from a friend, they are so stylish and cute :blush: I couldn't resist! So stick baby and hopefully my feeling isn't wrong :haha:

Getting more nervous!! Scared it's either a blighted ovum or baby isn't were it should be :( Lets hope the day flies by!! I have about 6 hours to go!


----------



## ttclou25

Pink1981 said:


> Hey ladies, I have been bleeding on and off for just over a week so my midwife got me a scan today. I should be 7 weeks tomorrow but I am only measuring 4 weeks. They are doing bloods in case my dates are wrong but there's no way I'm only 4 weeks as I got my first BFP on the 7th feb. So gutted :cry:

Im so so sorry - i dont know what else to say as nothing can make that feeling go away, i just hope with time it eases quick xxxx


----------



## ttclou25

Hope your day goes quick radiance - This is probably the only time im glad i live in UK over California and im done with the scan this morning as its 6pm here now. Could do with some California sun though :haha:


----------



## Pink1981

Thank you xx


----------



## whigfield

Oh Pink, I'm really sorry. :hugs: :hugs: I'll keep my fingers crossed for your bloods.


----------



## AllStar

So sorry Pink :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

Pink I'm so sorry Hun my heart and prayers go out to you
Radiance looks like we are in this wait together my scan is in like 2 hours


----------



## 3Minions

I'm so sorry Pink.


----------



## floridamomma

Now that we are here waiting I am terrified. Please pray for us ladies


----------



## whigfield

Keeping you both in my thoughts!


----------



## ttclou25

floridamomma said:


> Now that we are here waiting I am terrified. Please pray for us ladies

Wishing you all the luck hun :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

Our little bean measuring 7+4 hb 176
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## whigfield

Congrats! What a beautiful little bean. :cloud9:


----------



## Radiance

floridamomma said:


> Our little bean measuring 7+4 hb 176

:happydance: Beautiful!!


----------



## Radiance

Oh ladies!!! I now have an hour countdown!! The anxiety is going up!!!!


----------



## AllStar

Beautiful Florida! So pleased for you. Good luck Radiance x


----------



## londongirl

floridamomma said:


> our little bean measuring 7+4 hb 176

woooooow!!


----------



## CastawayBride

Wow, all these scans today!!


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks ladies I still don't really feel it


----------



## Radiance

No scan pictures :( BUT baby is measuring 6+5 to 7 weeks at different angles with a heartbeat! My estimated due date puts me at 7 weeks today and I know I could have started my period a day or two later so perfect range. I have an u/s Thursday with my midwife so I will get an actual EDD and pictures! :)


----------



## LexieRuth

Hey ladies ! I am 8w6d pregnant with my rainbow baby, due 10&#8226;05&#8226;14


----------



## essie0828

Congrats florida and radiance! :happydance: We had good news as well. Got to see a little bean with a tiny flickering HB measuring 5w5d. 4 days behind my dates but I wasnt tracking and could be off on my lmp. Rescan in two weeks to check growth rate. Little nervous about that part. 

Pink I'm so sorry dear. Wishing you the best :hugs:


----------



## ttclou25

That great congrats Florida, radiance and Essie!! :hugs: can't wait to see pics :kiss:

Congrats Lexie on your pregnancy and welcome xxx


----------



## essie0828

Ugh, can't sleep tonight even though DD and DH are snoring away:dohh: Come morning I will be a tired mess, but tonight I feel like a little kid having to wait for an awesome suprise:wacko: These hormones are working me over.


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks ladies!
Radiance I'm so glad you got to see lo
Lexiruth welcome and congrats


----------



## floridamomma

Congrats Essie I'm sure next scan will be just fine:)


----------



## whigfield

Yay Radiance & essie, congrats! :happydance: Try not to worry too much about measuring out - when babies are this small it's so easy for them to calculate wrong - even 1mm can make all the difference!

Welcome and congrats LexieRuth. :hugs:


----------



## AllStar

Congrats radiance and essie, great news all round  

Congrats lexieruth x

Does anyone know if dying your hair with semi permanent wash out stuff is ok during pregnancy? My roots really need doing but don't want to do anything that could harm baby.


----------



## CastawayBride

AllStar said:


> Congrats radiance and essie, great news all round
> 
> Congrats lexieruth x
> 
> Does anyone know if dying your hair with semi permanent wash out stuff is ok during pregnancy? My roots really need doing but don't want to do anything that could harm baby.

If anything they say to wait until out of first tri, but I thought only highlights were safe? Not sure though!


----------



## AllStar

Thanks castaway. I wouldn't use permanent stuff but I wasn't sure if the wash out stuff had less chemicals or whatever in it? Just need to buy a hat! Lol


----------



## whigfield

I reeeeally need to dye my hair as I have terrible gray coming through and I'm hoping it will be safe to use permenant after 1st tri? Does anyone know? I'm going to end up like Gandalf if not. :haha: My hair color is a very dark brown if that makes any difference, no bleaching needed.


----------



## 3Minions

Just throw your hair in a ponytail, lol. Pull out a sharpie and do some touch ups. Lol ;-) I'm actually starting to get a lot of grey and I've been putting off dying my hair because I was waiting to get pregnant again. Once this LO is born I think I'm going to start doing it on a regular basis. Ho hum.


----------



## whigfield

Lol if only that would cover it all :nope:


----------



## Frustrated42

Hi ladies, on the dye issue I'm not sure i don't dye my hair but I do have a ton of grey. I've embraced my grey hair lol. I started getting it in my late teens early twenties which I expected. My brothers who are in their thirties are completely grey and both my parents have been grey for as long as I can remember. I have a really bad cold and have had it about 4 days now and it's knocking me out. I'm off to the pharmacy today to talk to the pharmacist to see if there is anything safe during pregnancy. I was going to stick it out and not take anything but it's just getting worse and I'm scared that if I don't take anything my asthma will begin to flare up and I really don't want that.

Edit: just got back from the pharmacy and they told me to take Benadryl. It is a class b drug so she said completely safe during pregnancy. Of course came home and googled it as well and everything I found was that it was safe. Anybody take Benadryl?


----------



## CastawayBride

Frustrated42 said:


> Hi ladies, on the dye issue I'm not sure i don't dye my hair but I do have a ton of grey. I've embraced my grey hair lol. I started getting it in my late teens early twenties which I expected. My brothers who are in their thirties are completely grey and both my parents have been grey for as long as I can remember. I have a really bad cold and have had it about 4 days now and it's knocking me out. I'm off to the pharmacy today to talk to the pharmacist to see if there is anything safe during pregnancy. I was going to stick it out and not take anything but it's just getting worse and I'm scared that if I don't take anything my asthma will begin to flare up and I really don't want that.
> 
> Edit: just got back from the pharmacy and they told me to take Benadryl. It is a class b drug so she said completely safe during pregnancy. Of course came home and googled it as well and everything I found was that it was safe. Anybody take Benadryl?

Thats odd, that is for allergies? I used benadryl cream b/c I had an allergic reaction on my leg with my son. Doc said perfectly safe.

I have post nasal drip and I think my sinuses are a bit clogged. I make myself blow my nose regularly now and guess what, my tooth does not hurt anymore! I think it was my sinuses all along! :haha:


----------



## Frustrated42

CastawayBride said:


> Frustrated42 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, on the dye issue I'm not sure i don't dye my hair but I do have a ton of grey. I've embraced my grey hair lol. I started getting it in my late teens early twenties which I expected. My brothers who are in their thirties are completely grey and both my parents have been grey for as long as I can remember. I have a really bad cold and have had it about 4 days now and it's knocking me out. I'm off to the pharmacy today to talk to the pharmacist to see if there is anything safe during pregnancy. I was going to stick it out and not take anything but it's just getting worse and I'm scared that if I don't take anything my asthma will begin to flare up and I really don't want that.
> 
> Edit: just got back from the pharmacy and they told me to take Benadryl. It is a class b drug so she said completely safe during pregnancy. Of course came home and googled it as well and everything I found was that it was safe. Anybody take Benadryl?
> 
> Thats odd, that is for allergies? I used benadryl cream b/c I had an allergic reaction on my leg with my son. Doc said perfectly safe.
> 
> I have post nasal drip and I think my sinuses are a bit clogged. I make myself blow my nose regularly now and guess what, my tooth does not hurt anymore! I think it was my sinuses all along! :haha:Click to expand...

I have been blowing my nose like crazy and it's just not helping. I thought Benadryl was weird to but she said that it will help with the congestion. She also said it would help me sleep, which I haven't been sleeping much lately.


----------



## CastawayBride

Frustrated42 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frustrated42 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, on the dye issue I'm not sure i don't dye my hair but I do have a ton of grey. I've embraced my grey hair lol. I started getting it in my late teens early twenties which I expected. My brothers who are in their thirties are completely grey and both my parents have been grey for as long as I can remember. I have a really bad cold and have had it about 4 days now and it's knocking me out. I'm off to the pharmacy today to talk to the pharmacist to see if there is anything safe during pregnancy. I was going to stick it out and not take anything but it's just getting worse and I'm scared that if I don't take anything my asthma will begin to flare up and I really don't want that.
> 
> Edit: just got back from the pharmacy and they told me to take Benadryl. It is a class b drug so she said completely safe during pregnancy. Of course came home and googled it as well and everything I found was that it was safe. Anybody take Benadryl?
> 
> Thats odd, that is for allergies? I used benadryl cream b/c I had an allergic reaction on my leg with my son. Doc said perfectly safe.
> 
> I have post nasal drip and I think my sinuses are a bit clogged. I make myself blow my nose regularly now and guess what, my tooth does not hurt anymore! I think it was my sinuses all along! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I have been blowing my nose like crazy and it's just not helping. I thought Benadryl was weird to but she said that it will help with the congestion. She also said it would help me sleep, which I haven't been sleeping much lately.Click to expand...

Yeah it might, for some it makes them sleepy. I am gonna tell my Doc about it but for me once in second tri it usually eases up a bit...hopefully for you too!


----------



## londongirl

Hi everyone
I went for my first midwife appt (which was great).
The midwife gave me the details of a website written by one of the obstetricians at the hospital with helpful guidance on things such as can I run, dye my hair, have one glass of wine etc. 
It's written in understandable terms but is based on research evidence. It's sooo good!!

https://doctoranddaughter.co.uk/


----------



## ourturnnext

Evening ladies, so good to see so many good scans and doppler readings around :) 

My latest news is I HAVE A DATE FOR 12WK SCAN!!!! I'm crazy excited and nervous. March 18th is our big day :D eeeeeeekkkkkkk


----------



## Radiance

ourturnnext said:


> Evening ladies, so good to see so many good scans and doppler readings around :)
> 
> My latest news is I HAVE A DATE FOR 12WK SCAN!!!! I'm crazy excited and nervous. March 18th is our big day :D eeeeeeekkkkkkk

So so exciting!!!

I'm so happy to see all the good news <3


----------



## Radiance

:blush: New pregnancy related change... I'm starting to get hair on my belly.. mostly around my belly button! :blush::haha:


----------



## whigfield

That's great ourturnnext! :happydance:

@Radiance I wish I could say pregnancy causes mine. :haha: I think the little hairs can be quite cute though! (I still pluck them)


----------



## AllStar

So exciting Ourturnnext!  

I was sooo sick yesterday. I have burst blood vessels on my face from being sick so much :-( feeling a little better so far today (it's only half 9 in the morning yet though) but I'm so nauseas most of the time. It's making keeping it quiet more difficult lol people keep commenting how pale/ill I look. Probably my fault for moaning the other day about my symptom free days! 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## essie0828

whigfield said:


> I reeeeally need to dye my hair as I have terrible gray coming through and I'm hoping it will be safe to use permenant after 1st tri? Does anyone know? I'm going to end up like Gandalf if not. :haha: My hair color is a very dark brown if that makes any difference, no bleaching needed.

Gandalf :rofl: I'm in the same boat hun. I've got a skunk stripe of gray over my left temple :dohh:


----------



## whigfield

Haha! Most of mine seems to be on the left top side of my head, so I'm trying to use a sidesweep parting at the moment.. But it's breaking through!!


----------



## ttclou25

AllStar said:


> So exciting Ourturnnext!
> 
> I was sooo sick yesterday. I have burst blood vessels on my face from being sick so much :-( feeling a little better so far today (it's only half 9 in the morning yet though) but I'm so nauseas most of the time. It's making keeping it quiet more difficult lol people keep commenting how pale/ill I look. Probably my fault for moaning the other day about my symptom free days!
> 
> Hope everyone is well x

same here i thought id get the same type of pregnancy as with my son as i was sailing along nicely. omg the last couple of days im out of it, knackered and feeling sick and bloated. I need energy so badly my poor toddler has watched alot of tv today instead of out and about :blush:


----------



## Radiance

Mines dark brown!! :haha:

What do you all think about the MaterniT21 blood test? I think you must pay out of your own pocket. If I didn't get my scan somewhat early I wouldn't have known what Elijah was when he past. With all my losses, including an early stillbirth this would make me feel so much more connected if it happened again. My chances are low and even now my mc is 3. (something) you just never know (I have been 2% and 1%). Has anyone had any experiences with it? They never found anything wrong with Elijah or my miscarried babies. 

Third day in a row of *dreaming* of food!!! Bake potatoes (in every dream!), cookies, hot chocolate... and something else. Is baby telling me something? :haha:


----------



## floridamomma

I'm getting the matern21 even if I have to pay out of pocket. I've had 3 mc and just want to know I'm keeping the baby regardless so it doesn't matter.


----------



## essie0828

ttclou25 said:


> AllStar said:
> 
> 
> So exciting Ourturnnext!
> 
> I was sooo sick yesterday. I have burst blood vessels on my face from being sick so much :-( feeling a little better so far today (it's only half 9 in the morning yet though) but I'm so nauseas most of the time. It's making keeping it quiet more difficult lol people keep commenting how pale/ill I look. Probably my fault for moaning the other day about my symptom free days!
> 
> Hope everyone is well x
> 
> same here i thought id get the same type of pregnancy as with my son as i was sailing along nicely. omg the last couple of days im out of it, knackered and feeling sick and bloated. I need energy so badly my poor toddler has watched alot of tv today instead of out and about :blush:Click to expand...

Dito! Dd has been in tv bliss this weekend because I'm too out of it to get us both out. I'm starting to feel very pregnant. Throwing up a couple times a day and needing more sleep. Not to mention I woke up today and felt like I had milk coming in because my boobs were so much bigger and sooo sore. Best the girls have looked in ages:rofl:


----------



## CastawayBride

Radiance said:


> Mines dark brown!! :haha:
> 
> What do you all think about the MaterniT21 blood test? I think you must pay out of your own pocket. If I didn't get my scan somewhat early I wouldn't have known what Elijah was when he past. With all my losses, including an early stillbirth this would make me feel so much more connected if it happened again. My chances are low and even now my mc is 3. (something) you just never know (I have been 2% and 1%). Has anyone had any experiences with it? They never found anything wrong with Elijah or my miscarried babies.
> 
> Third day in a row of *dreaming* of food!!! Bake potatoes (in every dream!), cookies, hot chocolate... and something else. Is baby telling me something? :haha:

I had the harmony test with my son and plan to do it again with this baby, first week of April when I am 12 weeks. I want to know the sex of the baby ASAP as we will start the nursery when we return from vacation. For me it was covered in full so I guess it depends on insurance you have! My son came back healthy as well but he passed due to medical neglect. Sigh....hoping and praying our sticky bean is a healthy little one.


----------



## whigfield

I was tempted by the MaterniT21 blood test but there's only 2 places in the whole of the UK that seem to offer it - a place in London, and my private scanning clinic. Unfortunately the blood has to be sent back to the US to be analyzed, so the costs are quite high - £600 or so!! So I don't think we will be able to afford it unless something flags up at our Downs Syndrome NT screening and we're asked to do an amnio (which I won't do).

I really want to know the sex of the baby though!


----------



## Radiance

whigfield said:


> I was tempted by the MaterniT21 blood test but there's only 2 places in the whole of the UK that seem to offer it - a place in London, and my private scanning clinic. Unfortunately the blood has to be sent back to the US to be analyzed, so the costs are quite high - £600 or so!! So I don't think we will be able to afford it unless something flags up at our Downs Syndrome NT screening and we're asked to do an amnio (which I won't do).
> 
> I really want to know the sex of the baby though!

Wow, that is a large amount of money! I did some research and it says it's about $275... in that range and I read some insurance may pay part of it. I think either way I am getting it. :thumbup: I had two amnio when we found out Elijah past and it was awful, very very painful.. I won't do that again! They used no pain or numbing, I know with some people they will.

Can you do a private 3d/4d scan? Not sure if it's really expensive or how it works there.


----------



## whigfield

Wow, no numbing or pain relief?! That sounds awful! I wish it was closer to $275 here but I guess it's got to be sent overseas and stuff, must be expensive with a blood sample that likely has to be kept chilled(?). :shrug:

I can definitely get a private 3d/4d scan and plan to do so, prices are pretty good here, between £40-100. :happydance:


----------



## AllStar

We had 3D/4D scans with both ds and dd and they are amazing and worth every penny in my opinion. Also, the place we went to previously have a half price sale on at the moment and doesn't say when it will end! So tempted to book but wanted to wait until after our scan, don't want to jinx it.

I'd never heard of that blood test until I seen it on here. As we're in scotland though, we have no chance of getting it lol.

Hope everyone who is sick, feels a bit better over the next few days. My 2 have been the same, watching more tv than normal this weekend. Thankfully the weather has been horrible so not as bad but I've watched Tangled yesterday and today! Lol ds even suggested we call the baby Flynn


----------



## ashaz

Wow ladies some great updates! So glad it seems that everyone is doing well.

I need to dye my hair as well but I think I just might pull out the treys for a while because I am too scared to do it.

Getting nervous for scan #2 which is on Tuesday. I should be 8 weeks 2 days. :happydance: hoping the baby remains right on track. 

Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## 3Minions

The materna21 and harmony are over $1000 to have them done in Canada too so I'm just doing the NT and blood tests for that now, and then the quad screen after 15 weeks. In the land of free healthcare I don't want to pay all that money as long as there are alternatives.


----------



## CastawayBride

I think with time the two tests,Harmony and the other will become basic screening. They don't really do it here for everyone yet either...it is a great option so hope it gets around to everyone at an affordable price!


----------



## whigfield

@Castaway That's what the guy at my private scanning clinic said too. He thinks at least 10 years though. :dohh:


----------



## CastawayBride

whigfield said:


> @Castaway That's what the guy at my private scanning clinic said too. He thinks at least 10 years though. :dohh:

Its insane it will take that long...the other testing can be so invasive. BUT, lets be honest, things for women take more time then men. :dohh:

I am excited to know in April what we are having....it is amazing how early they know whether boy/girl!


----------



## AllStar

whigfield said:


> @Castaway That's what the guy at my private scanning clinic said too. He thinks at least 10 years though. :dohh:

It'll probably be 20 years til Scotland gets it then! Lol


----------



## whigfield

Haha! Maybe when our babies start having babies they can have it on the NHS then. :haha:

I cannot wait to find out in April either! I keep counting down now. Not long until our NT scan and then my birthday/Mother's Day (in the UK) and we can announce. I think just getting to the NT scan at 13+2 and seeing a healthy baby is going to be enough - I'll be just days away from 2nd tri!

It doesn't feel like that can happen right now. I think I'm wary because we got to 11 weeks and then baby died, so I just can't wait to get past 11 weeks. Little milestones I guess before I boil over with excitement/impatience. :haha:


----------



## hopein2014

Hi everyone I am new and very cautiously pregnant after 3 losses last year (one after a heartbeat). I am tentatively 7w3d today and due 10/17. We saw a heartbeat last Monday at 6w3d and I have my first OB appt tomorrow. I am really nervous but trying to stay positive as this time around I have not had any spotting. How do you get past the fear? :(


----------



## AllStar

It's the little milestones that keep us going isn't it. 8 days until our scan, I'm basically counting the hours! Weirdly I'm symptomless again today so that makes be nervous but trying to keep positive. 

It's dd birthday at the end of the month so organising and shopping for that should take my mind off things I hope.


----------



## AllStar

Congrats hopein, I'm struggling to get past the fear after 1 loss, can't imagine how you feel after 3. So not much advice from me I'm afraid but wishing you a happy and heathy (and worry free as possible!) 9 months x


----------



## 3Minions

Hi Hopein - I have no idea how you get past the fear. From what I've read once you make it past when you lost them it gets a bit easier, but I have no idea. I lost my last pregnancy at 16 weeks so I still have a bit of a way to go. All I can do is hope for the best.


----------



## whigfield

Welcome hopein2014! :hugs: I have added you up on the board. I too have had 3 losses, with one after a heartbeat (and healthy growth), and I don't really have much advice except look forward to little milestones, and take things day by day. :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

Hopein2014 congrats on your pregnancy. I too have had 3 mc and one with hb. This pregnancy we saw bubs at 7+6. The last time we saw hb with last pregnancy was 9 weeks. I think keeping busy helps. I work ft and go to school ft. I also try not to dwell on it everyday. But honestly it's just trying to cope. I don't think the fear ever goes away


----------



## CastawayBride

Hopein welcome and congrats on your pregnancy....We lost our son at 32 weeks due to medical neglect...our son was wrapped in his cord and sadly passed after me telling the doctor multiple times something was wrong. :cry: We then went on after my six week post partum healing period and became first cycle after when we were trying out the rhythm method as I had ankle surgery and was in the hospital knocked out and on some pain meds. Sadly this was all too much and that pregnancy was a blighted ovum. We are now pregnant again and praying this baby is growing and happy in there. 

I don't know what is the right answer but I am not going to live in fear. I do what I can to make my pregnancy bearable, we have a new team and we are not taking NO for an answer, even if that means I go to the hospital and kick up a fuss:haha: I have lost my innocence of pregnancy and don't feel like I will pass a safe zone sadly. My entire pregnancy will feel like a marathon, not a sprint. Luckily my doctor agrees he will induce at 37 weeks so that gives me some comfort. 

I think the best we can do is be healthy for our child and take it one day at a time. :hugs:


----------



## pennymarie

I am so terrified right now. I started spotting after a Bm Thursday, and Friday I had so much cramping. So I called midwife and she said go into ER. So they did the ultrasound and said there was still a heartbeat. I asked if it was growing ok, and the ER doc said to follow up with an ob/gyn. I was so relieved and happy, but the spotting started up again last night, enough to be called a light flow. Its bright pink. I know I should be comforted by the ultrasound Friday, but I'm not at all. I have a midwife appointment at 4pm CT. I can't breathe or calm down. My family is very unsupportive of me even being pregnant. And my OH just always says I worry too much or overthink, so he brushes off everything.


----------



## Radiance

pennymarie said:


> I am so terrified right now. I started spotting after a Bm Thursday, and Friday I had so much cramping. So I called midwife and she said go into ER. So they did the ultrasound and said there was still a heartbeat. I asked if it was growing ok, and the ER doc said to follow up with an ob/gyn. I was so relieved and happy, but the spotting started up again last night, enough to be called a light flow. Its bright pink. I know I should be comforted by the ultrasound Friday, but I'm not at all. I have a midwife appointment at 4pm CT. I can't breathe or calm down. My family is very unsupportive of me even being pregnant. And my OH just always says I worry too much or overthink, so he brushes off everything.

I'm religious so sorry if this offends anyone!! I'm praying all is well with baby :hugs:


----------



## Radiance

Anyone else have like no symptoms? :nope: I know I shouldn't worry since I have only had one pregnancy filled with symptoms but I can't help it. I have never seen a baby hide so early on that I am a little worried, I barely saw baby because it kept hiding! When the technician checked my ovaries baby looked to be a good size and it was really the only time we could really see baby clearly. Hurry up Thursday and bring me GOOD news!


----------



## pennymarie

I'm not offended in the slightest and thank you for your thoughts. I haven't had symptoms either. In my last pregnancy either. Which is why I'm so worried. I feel like if everything were ok, I'd know I was pregnant. I'd feel the hormones


----------



## Radiance

CastawayBride said:


> Hopein welcome and congrats on your pregnancy....We lost our son at 32 weeks due to medical neglect...our son was wrapped in his cord and sadly passed after me telling the doctor multiple times something was wrong. :cry: We then went on after my six week post partum healing period and became first cycle after when we were trying out the rhythm method as I had ankle surgery and was in the hospital knocked out and on some pain meds. Sadly this was all too much and that pregnancy was a blighted ovum. We are now pregnant again and praying this baby is growing and happy in there.
> 
> I don't know what is the right answer but I am not going to live in fear. I do what I can to make my pregnancy bearable, we have a new team and we are not taking NO for an answer, even if that means I go to the hospital and kick up a fuss:haha: I have lost my innocence of pregnancy and don't feel like I will pass a safe zone sadly. My entire pregnancy will feel like a marathon, not a sprint. Luckily my doctor agrees he will induce at 37 weeks so that gives me some comfort.
> 
> I think the best we can do is be healthy for our child and take it one day at a time. :hugs:

I can relate and I feel the same way. I know I won't feel "safe" at any time in the pregnancy. Even after birth you worry about SIDS, I still check on my toddlers every time I get up at night.* hopein2014*- I think the best thing is to try and relax as much as you can . It isn't as easy as many say. Breath when you feel overwhelm, think of the milestones you have passed and upcoming appointments. It helps to have others that have gone through a loss because they understand where you are coming from and worries. Tell or ask your doctor all your concerns. We have a plan this pregnancy, just need to get to 12 weeks. :) :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

Penny oh Hun I hope it's nothing. My prayers are going up for you. I hope you get to see bubs again and so you know if you ripped something while having bm or have a hemmrhoid it can cause a bleed. 
Castaway I always say a prayer for us all and you hit the nail on the head. We don't get to dance and frolic through pregnancy anymore. It's almost business for us


----------



## Radiance

pennymarie said:


> I'm not offended in the slightest and thank you for your thoughts. I haven't had symptoms either. In my last pregnancy either. Which is why I'm so worried. I feel like if everything were ok, I'd know I was pregnant. I'd feel the hormones

I didn't have anything with my two living children. In fact, I didn't know I was pregnant with my first until 20+4... for that reason plus, my test kept coming up negative! I know with that and my history I shouldn't be worried but I wish I had some strong symptoms! I've notice one day I may have some symptoms (always barely there though) and then the next absolutely nothing. I hate it.


----------



## floridamomma

Same here I'm constipated and sensitive nipples but nothing other than that. With my daughters I didn't know I was pregnant for months so I assume this is a girl


----------



## Radiance

No one is touching my breast so I didn't realize last night when OH attempted they did hurt! :haha: I guess I have symptoms that I don't notice. Still would like a strong symptom like morning sickness!


----------



## floridamomma

Radiance I always say that until I have a day of nausea then I'm thankful not to have it


----------



## Radiance

floridamomma said:


> Radiance I always say that until I have a day of nausea then I'm thankful not to have it

I'm an odd one apparently :haha: I was so thrilled when I got sick the first time EVER with Elijah, I mean I had never got sick with my previous pregnancies. I felt I was missing out compared to everyone else. I got sick once with this one, it was not fun but made me happy... now nothing! I just need a good view of baby to feel a little more confident! I don't think I will pick up my second results for hCG as if they haven't double I will go into panic. My hCG never doubles completely, usually a few numbers off but never over the "wanted" and is normally on the lower side of average. Even with Jack and Elijah. Think I will go to my appointment Thursday, have my scan and just relax. I also get to see the midwife I love! :thumbup:


----------



## whigfield

Up until about 15 minutes ago I had no symptoms, now I feel like I'm going to hurl. :dohh: Sipping that water!

Good luck pennymarie. Hopefully it's nothing. :hugs:


----------



## 3Minions

Radiance, if you want to pray, pray. I don't think anyone is going to say "Don't hope your very best for me" no matter what you do to do that.  Our different backgrounds, different positive beliefs.... That's what makes the world go 'round


----------



## floridamomma

Radiance they put so much emphasis on doubling when safe is really just 60% rise


----------



## AllStar

Will be thinking of you pennymarie :hugs:

I don't know what's worse, throwing up all day or having no symptoms at all! At least when I'm sick I worry less. I'd take the sickness for the whole 9 months if it meant baby was ok. My scan cannot come quick enough. Hope Thursday comes quickly for you radiance x


----------



## whigfield

Scan time for me today! I listened to baby's heartbeat last night - was 168, and I have the sneaking suspicion baby was sleeping (mostly because it didn't try to wriggle away like usual!). :cloud9: Hoping everything will be okay.

I had a phonecall from the doctor, they want to see me today at 4.30pm to discuss my urine sample results. I'm really worried about it. Isn't it normally bad when they call you in to discuss this rather than just tell you over the phone??


----------



## ttclou25

I so wanted symptoms last week, now i just want the nausea to go away :dohh: 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## ttclou25

whigfield said:


> Scan time for me today! I listened to baby's heartbeat last night - was 168, and I have the sneaking suspicion baby was sleeping (mostly because it didn't try to wriggle away like usual!). :cloud9: Hoping everything will be okay.
> 
> I had a phonecall from the doctor, they want to see me today at 4.30pm to discuss my urine sample results. I'm really worried about it. Isn't it normally bad when they call you in to discuss this rather than just tell you over the phone??

Lots of luck with your scan - great that you can now hear Lo when you want i look forward to using doppler and doing that x


----------



## floridamomma

Good luck with scan Whig. I wouldn't worry too much as it's probably about a uti or something easy to treat.


----------



## 3Minions

Whig, I'll bet you have a uti too. They'll give you some antibiotics and you'll be good to go!


----------



## whigfield

I definitely still have a UTI. :nope: I've been on antibiotics for just under a week and nothing has changed so far.. I'm hoping they'll just put me on a different course of antibiotics? :shrug:

Anyway! Had the scan. :cloud9: To begin with, baby was in an awkward position and only measured 9+4.. I knew that was impossible and my heart sank. Then we tapped on my belly a bit and baby wriggled into a better position, and measured 10+1, which is much better, just a day out. Baby was kicking like crazy after that, really throwing those legs about! He also said it was sucking its thumb in the pic. :cloud9:

https://vpx.pl/i/2014/03/04/1920574_10153972829540122_1380426291_n.jpg


----------



## Radiance

whigfield said:


> I definitely still have a UTI. :nope: I've been on antibiotics for just under a week and nothing has changed so far.. I'm hoping they'll just put me on a different course of antibiotics? :shrug:
> 
> Anyway! Had the scan. :cloud9: To begin with, baby was in an awkward position and only measured 9+4.. I knew that was impossible and my heart sank. Then we tapped on my belly a bit and baby wriggled into a better position, and measured 10+1, which is much better, just a day out. Baby was kicking like crazy after that, really throwing those legs about! He also said it was sucking its thumb in the pic. :cloud9:
> 
> https://vpx.pl/i/2014/03/04/1920574_10153972829540122_1380426291_n.jpg

I am really jealous that you are past 10 weeks already!! I'm only 7+4(?) today. Glad all is well with baby!! Our baby hid and was in a very awkward position too, the lady couldn't take accurate measurements!


----------



## floridamomma

Whig that's such a beautiful us! Congrats hon!!


----------



## whigfield

Thank you both! :cloud9:

Just had my doctor's appointment - urine sample seems clear, but it was clear last time with just the dip stick test, so it's being sent to the hospital for analysis. Last result showed a definite UTI. Apparently stress can make it worse and he noted that my blood pressure was high - I've had flushed cheeks, a pounding headache and feeling faint/woozy, so I'm worried. :nope: But he basically prescribes me to finish my antibiotics, rest a lot, de-stress as much as possible and drink lots of water. I should have a telephone appointment on Friday to discuss the lab results.


----------



## Elsa50501

Hi everyone. I had my 8w 3 day ultrasound today. Baby measured at 8 weeks 4 days and had a strong heartbeat (176). The tech also said that we were lucky because the baby was moving a little bit throughout the ultrasound (which doesn't always happen this early).

My DH called the baby "Bob" because of it's big head, lol. 

Feel better whigfield and penny:)


----------



## Laelani

Congrats on the great scan Whig! I will be getting some blood work done next week to see if my UTI has finally gone. I really hope it has. The doctor wanted me to go the natural route and drink lots of fluids, especially water and cranberry juice (yuck!). It seems like it is gone but it's hard to tell with all the other symptoms and things going on.


----------



## whigfield

Congrats Elsa! :happydance: How lovely that you saw movement! :cloud9:

Thanks Laelani. :happydance: Really hope your UTI is gone or going. I hate UTIs!!


----------



## Radiance

floridamomma said:


> Radiance they put so much emphasis on doubling when safe is really just 60% rise

That makes me feel better! The doctor literally gave me a lecture about if it didn't at least double then I would lose the baby at some time because "it's not healthy"


----------



## Radiance

Elsa50501 said:


> Hi everyone. I had my 8w 3 day ultrasound today. Baby measured at 8 weeks 4 days and had a strong heartbeat (176). The tech also said that we were lucky because the baby was moving a little bit throughout the ultrasound (which doesn't always happen this early).
> 
> My DH called the baby "Bob" because of it's big head, lol.
> 
> Feel better whigfield and penny:)

 YAY! :happydance:


----------



## Radiance

Anyone else feeling dizzy a lot? I constantly feel like I'm going to pass out! I'm getting all my water in and feel like I'm eating enough!!


----------



## floridamomma

Elsa50501 said:


> Hi everyone. I had my 8w 3 day ultrasound today. Baby measured at 8 weeks 4 days and had a strong heartbeat (176). The tech also said that we were lucky because the baby was moving a little bit throughout the ultrasound (which doesn't always happen this early).
> 
> My DH called the baby "Bob" because of it's big head, lol.
> 
> Feel better whigfield and penny:)

Yay!!! Glad the scan went well


----------



## CastawayBride

Scan went well, baby measuring on target. Very relieved! :thumbup:


----------



## ttclou25

Great scans and great results!!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## whigfield

Congrats Castaway! :hugs:


----------



## mapha2

Hello ladies, congratulations with your bfp's. I've been stalking, I'm due Oct 28. Can I join


----------



## whigfield

Sure mapha! :hugs: I've added you up on the board.


----------



## AllStar

Congrats on the great scans ladies!! Lovely to have such nice news  

Congrats and welcome mapha 

I get dizzy sometimes too, like as if I've stood up too quickly.


----------



## floridamomma

Laelani said:


> Congrats on the great scan Whig! I will be getting some blood work done next week to see if my UTI has finally gone. I really hope it has. The doctor wanted me to go the natural route and drink lots of fluids, especially water and cranberry juice (yuck!). It seems like it is gone but it's hard to tell with all the other symptoms and things going on.

Hope uti clears up soon


----------



## floridamomma

CastawayBride said:


> Scan went well, baby measuring on target. Very relieved! :thumbup:

Oh castaway I'm so glad I think I've been holding my breath for your post. I'm glad bubs is doing well


----------



## floridamomma

mapha2 said:


> Hello ladies, congratulations with your bfp's. I've been stalking, I'm due Oct 28. Can I join

Hi congrats and welcome!


----------



## CastawayBride

floridamomma said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> Scan went well, baby measuring on target. Very relieved! :thumbup:
> 
> Oh castaway I'm so glad I think I've been holding my breath for your post. I'm glad bubs is doing wellClick to expand...

You and me both :happydance:


----------



## Krippy

I had a great scan today too! Measuring exact for dates and the little heart was beating away! <3
Congrats to the new BFPs and the great scan news! So fabulous!


----------



## ashaz

Wow ladies! So many great scans and updates today. :happydance: Oct 2014 is going to be full of rainbows!
Welcome mapha. I hope you enjoy this forum as much as I do. 

AFM I also had my scan today. Measuring 1 day ahead at 8 weeks 3 days. Yeah! She did say that do to my "mature age" (I am 34), there is a more accurate chromosomal blood test to check for downs and other serious conditions. She said they draw like 5 vials of blood and send to California. This would replace the 12 week scan to measure neck space to see if downs. She said this is very accurate, I have never heard of this though. Anyone know anything about? Thinking we will do it bc insurance will pay, we get a 10 week scan and is more accurate.....wonder if they can also tell the sex of the baby?


----------



## Laelani

whigfield said:


> Congrats Elsa! :happydance: How lovely that you saw movement! :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks Laelani. :happydance: Really hope your UTI is gone or going. I hate UTIs!!

Thanks me too. I seem to get them every time AF is late or I am pregnant. I was worried they would put me on antibiotics this time around. When I had my MC last year I was on antibiotics for almost a week at the time of it all happening. I was worried that maybe it was the meds they had me on so I got really nervous about it this time around. In any case they didn't and I am hoping I did get rid of it naturally.


----------



## floridamomma

Congrats krippy!!! Glad bubs is right on schedule!
Ashaz your either referring to harmony or maternity21. It is covered if you will be 35 before birth of the little one. It also can tell the sex


----------



## whigfield

Yay Krippy & ashaz! Congrats! :happydance: Wow we had a lot of scans yesterday. :haha:

I think ashaz it might be something like the harmony test? I believe they can tell gender from that!


----------



## AllStar

Congrats Krippy and Ashaz!


----------



## ourturnnext

Wow so many scans and happy news, lost track of who's had one, but congrats to all who've had good news in the last few days!

Only 13 more days for me, eeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkk

P.s. Remember my post about my rough blood test?? Had to be redone as they spelt my surname wrong on the label!! Gentler midwife this time but bruised terribly again


----------



## CastawayBride

ashaz said:


> Wow ladies! So many great scans and updates today. :happydance: Oct 2014 is going to be full of rainbows!
> Welcome mapha. I hope you enjoy this forum as much as I do.
> 
> AFM I also had my scan today. Measuring 1 day ahead at 8 weeks 3 days. Yeah! She did say that do to my "mature age" (I am 34), there is a more accurate chromosomal blood test to check for downs and other serious conditions. She said they draw like 5 vials of blood and send to California. This would replace the 12 week scan to measure neck space to see if downs. She said this is very accurate, I have never heard of this though. Anyone know anything about? Thinking we will do it bc insurance will pay, we get a 10 week scan and is more accurate.....wonder if they can also tell the sex of the baby?

Ashaz I had that testing but still did the neck measuring at the mature "old" age of 31! I think it is a bit of we can make money off of this why not but I went with it as it was more scans and hey, it gave me an idea of what to be prepared for. You need to ask if you want the gender testing but yes, they can tell the gender of the baby. It was not that many vials, it was like 3 for me! BUT I just had a bunch of prenatal screening yesterday like cystic fibrous and other that maybe they hold off and do at the same time you get that testing? I just did 7 vials yesterday :thumb up: 

My insurance covered everything in full, last time we declined the gender as we wanted something to look forward to at the 20 week scan but this time around we will be requesting the gender :thumbup:


----------



## AllStar

A week today until our scan! Super excited/terrified!


----------



## Radiance

We have our scan tomorrow morning :D

Burning up!! Major hot flashes last night and this morning!! Feel a little off, nausea!!! Tired, sore(?) :) I woke up in the middle of the night because it felt like my milk was coming in, like a "let down" feeling!


----------



## MrsSmith54

Hey ladies I need help :( at this point I don't have an official due date and it's looking like twins. My emotions are all over the place my HCG level is at 32650 which is really high for this early on I had my first scan last week alL that was seen was a sack and some blood not related to the sack this week I had my second scan my doctor found the first scan that had grown a centimeter and a second smaller sack which he says is looking like twins but he says it's still too early and that the other baby may catch up because clearly it is growing because it wasn't there last week and it's not that much smaller. The blood was absorbed "what a relief" The biggest issue is that we can't track when my pregnancy actually happen. He doesn't want me to freak but I can't help it there was nothing in either one and I've read that you should be able to see something when your levels are so high he says that my levels are duplicating the way that they should and since we don't know when I got pregnant it could be normal. I have another scan after tomorrow which was actually supposed to be next week and I don't know what to think I've been racking my head and I can't figure it out


----------



## mapha2

Hello ladies, I need help. I'm only 7 weeks along and have recently started to experience pain under my breasts around my rib cage. Plus the pain goes to my back as well around the same spot that the pain is at on the front side. Any ideas as to what this could be or any relief for it? Thanx


----------



## ttclou25

MrsSmith54 said:


> Hey ladies I need help :( at this point I don't have an official due date and it's looking like twins. My emotions are all over the place my HCG level is at 32650 which is really high for this early on I had my first scan last week alL that was seen was a sack and some blood not related to the sack this week I had my second scan my doctor found the first scan that had grown a centimeter and a second smaller sack which he says is looking like twins but he says it's still too early and that the other baby may catch up because clearly it is growing because it wasn't there last week and it's not that much smaller. The blood was absorbed "what a relief" The biggest issue is that we can't track when my pregnancy actually happen. He doesn't want me to freak but I can't help it there was nothing in either one and I've read that you should be able to see something when your levels are so high he says that my levels are duplicating the way that they should and since we don't know when I got pregnant it could be normal. I have another scan after tomorrow which was actually supposed to be next week and I don't know what to think I've been racking my head and I can't figure it out

Congratulations WOW twins thats fantastic, like you said you bloods are doing well and thats what count and there wasnt even a sac the week before so hopefully your little beans will show on the next scan. :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

I've been hesitant to Be added to A Bump List but I had my scan Tue and Dr says everything looks good!!

I was measuring 6wks exactly 5 days behind my O date but Dr says it just a Wee One!! 
HB 102 BPM!! :)

EDD 10/23!! 

I'm Prob the oldest one in the group and have been trying for over 2yrs so it's been a LONG Bumpy Road!!

Congrats to everyone!!


----------



## Laelani

Just got my call. I go for my first ultrasound on Monday morning!!! :happydance:


----------



## floridamomma

MrsSmith54 said:


> Hey ladies I need help :( at this point I don't have an official due date and it's looking like twins. My emotions are all over the place my HCG level is at 32650 which is really high for this early on I had my first scan last week alL that was seen was a sack and some blood not related to the sack this week I had my second scan my doctor found the first scan that had grown a centimeter and a second smaller sack which he says is looking like twins but he says it's still too early and that the other baby may catch up because clearly it is growing because it wasn't there last week and it's not that much smaller. The blood was absorbed "what a relief" The biggest issue is that we can't track when my pregnancy actually happen. He doesn't want me to freak but I can't help it there was nothing in either one and I've read that you should be able to see something when your levels are so high he says that my levels are duplicating the way that they should and since we don't know when I got pregnant it could be normal. I have another scan after tomorrow which was actually supposed to be next week and I don't know what to think I've been racking my head and I can't figure it out

That's actually pretty normal after only a week in between. Most doctors space it a little more for that reason. Try to relax and know that increasing numbers are a good sign. And it's ok not to know your exact date you'll figure it out soon. I hope everything goes well for you and your 2 lo.


----------



## floridamomma

mapha2 said:


> Hello ladies, I need help. I'm only 7 weeks along and have recently started to experience pain under my breasts around my rib cage. Plus the pain goes to my back as well around the same spot that the pain is at on the front side. Any ideas as to what this could be or any relief for it? Thanx

I would call your ob of go to the we if your expire cling chest pain


----------



## floridamomma

Yay laelani and welcome sis! 
Btw laelani we want to name our daughter laelani jailene if it's a girl lol


----------



## CastawayBride

Sis4Us said:


> I've been hesitant to Be added to A Bump List but I had my scan Tue and Dr says everything looks good!!
> 
> I was measuring 6wks exactly 5 days behind my O date but Dr says it just a Wee One!!
> HB 102 BPM!! :)
> 
> EDD 10/23!!
> 
> I'm Prob the oldest one in the group and have been trying for over 2yrs so it's been a LONG Bumpy Road!!
> 
> Congrats to everyone!!

Congrats!! 33 here and hubs is 34!


----------



## Sis4Us

Just turned 38 almost 2wks ago so OLD Lady here!! :haha:


----------



## Radiance

Welcome Sis4Us and congratulations!!! Elijah was our long try <3 

I hope everyone is doing well! I had my scan today!! :thumbup: Baby measured a few days behind, which is fine because I knew I could have been 2/3 days off of LMP. Interesting part is going by the baby's measurement today, baby is due on the day we miscarried Hope. 

My midwife is going by LMP so keeping October 17th but I thought it was interesting. I've thought of the possibility of delivering on Hope's heavenly birthday since they are so close. 

All is well and baby's heart is nice and strong! :happydance: I go back in two weeks, at 9+6 :) and then I have a scan at 12-13 weeks. We are getting close!!! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







1911842_10202669299961063_519708831_n.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Radiance great News!!!

I too will be close to my Rainbow Babies heavenly date!!! :)


----------



## CastawayBride

Sis4Us said:


> Just turned 38 almost 2wks ago so OLD Lady here!! :haha:

Oh hun I am feeling it this time around let me tell you....I feel like I am going on 50! LOL


----------



## essie0828

Congrats on the scan radiance:happydance: Beautiful pic

Our first baby (mc at 16w) was due on Halloween 2010. I feel a little like history may repeat itself or something. That date seems jinxed to me and now this little bean is due soo close to then. :nope: Makes me anxious. 

Dh and I are going to try to stay team yellow this go round. Oi! This will be a challenge! Nausea is kicking my but and it's getting hard to keep up with my toddler. :wacko: Wishing for 2nd trimester to get here in a hurry. 

Mrssmith, good luck on your repeat scan hun. Twins can implant at different times so you still may have ahealthy twin pregnancy after all. Especially if the eggs came from different ovaries, the lil guy may have been in the fallopian tube a little longer. ;)


----------



## floridamomma

Radiance said:


> Welcome Sis4Us and congratulations!!! Elijah was our long try <3
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well! I had my scan today!! :thumbup: Baby measured a few days behind, which is fine because I knew I could have been 2/3 days off of LMP. Interesting part is going by the baby's measurement today, baby is due on the day we miscarried Hope.
> 
> My midwife is going by LMP so keeping October 17th but I thought it was interesting. I've thought of the possibility of delivering on Hope's heavenly birthday since they are so close.
> 
> All is well and baby's heart is nice and strong! :happydance: I go back in two weeks, at 9+6 :) and then I have a scan at 12-13 weeks. We are getting close!!! :hugs:

Beautiful radiance!!! So glad your sac went well


----------



## Sis4Us

I know that's right I have Evening sickness and have to go to bed by 7-8 to keep myself from getting sick!!

Luckily my Boys are Big !!! :)


----------



## essie0828

I'm older to, will be 32 before this lo is due. Dh will just be turning 30.


----------



## Radiance

essie0828 said:


> Congrats on the scan radiance:happydance: Beautiful pic
> 
> Our first baby (mc at 16w) was due on Halloween 2010. I feel a little like history may repeat itself or something. That date seems jinxed to me and now this little bean is due soo close to then. :nope: Makes me anxious.
> 
> Dh and I are going to try to stay team yellow this go round. Oi! This will be a challenge! Nausea is kicking my but and it's getting hard to keep up with my toddler. :wacko: Wishing for 2nd trimester to get here in a hurry.
> 
> Mrssmith, good luck on your repeat scan hun. Twins can implant at different times so you still may have ahealthy twin pregnancy after all. Especially if the eggs came from different ovaries, the lil guy may have been in the fallopian tube a little longer. ;)

Thank you!! <3 I actually feel the opposite. I feel since they are so close and there is a chance baby could be born on her heavenly birthday, it will be a good outcome. I don't know how you can be team yellow!! I want to know as soon as possible! My midwife even talked to me about a 3d/4d scan around 14-16 weeks!!


----------



## Radiance

Sis4Us said:


> Yay Radiance great News!!!
> 
> I too will be close to my Rainbow Babies heavenly date!!! :)




floridamomma said:


> Beautiful radiance!!! So glad your sac went well

Thank you both!!! :) I'm more relieved that my midwife (saw her with Elijah and Hope) is so excited!! I am higher risk but she thinks it will be a good outcome <3


----------



## ttclou25

Congrats Sis4us!! :flower:

Fantastic scan radiance thats great news!!:thumbup:

Booked a scan for tomorrow having a panic, ive been feeling so sick and now its gone so want to check on things again, I had 14 scans with my son, i get a bit obsessed with checking in to make sure things are going well as it doesnt sink in :blush:


----------



## whigfield

Wow, welcome MrsSmith! Twins - how exciting! I wouldn't expect to see much if you were only around 5 weeks - hoping your next scans come back great!

Not sure on the pain mapha. :nope: Could you see your doctor about it?

Welcome Sis4Us! :happydance: Do you know your due date? I can add you up on the board!

Yay for your ultrasound Laelani! Hope the weekend goes fast for you!

What a great ultrasound Radiance! :cloud9: I think baby being due close to your LO's heavenly birthday is a beautiful thing.

Essie, hopefully the dates don't mean anything. :hugs:

Wow lou, 14 scans! :haha: It must have been lovely to see him so often though! Good luck for your scan tomorrow. :flower:

AFM, I'm doing okay, just keep seeming to have lots of dreams, always about OH. In some of them I wake up hating him, and in others I love him more. It almost seems to go back and forth each night. :haha: Poor OH has to either deal with me clinging to him in the night or getting as far away from him to the other side of the bed as possible! :haha:


----------



## AllStar

Congrats on the twins MrsSmith and on the great scan Radiance  

Hope Monday comes quickly Laelani, Wednesday still feels so far away for me! 

AFM, still feeling nauseas but not actually being sick which I suppose is good but it worries me too. Also, before my MC I had been to the docs a couple of times and was waiting on a scan due to a niggly, twingey pain low on the left. It turned out it wasn't ectopic obviously but I still had it even a few weeks after MC. It went away before I got bfp but the past couple of days it's been back which is terrifying me! It's not super painful, I'm just aware of it. I'm thinking it's not ectopic as it's the same as last time but could it be cysts or something? I never had anything like it with my first two pregnancies? Is there any point talking to someone about it or do I just wait it out til Wednesday and ask the sonographer about it?


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm still going by My O date so EDD 10/23 until the Dr tells me otherwise!! Thanks


----------



## whigfield

No problem! I added you up on the board. :hugs:


----------



## 3Minions

How are you almost 11 weeks already Whig? That was quick!


----------



## whigfield

3Minions I have no idea! :haha: I'm just going to close my eyes and wish the rest of the 1st trimester away. :haha:


----------



## ourturnnext

Whigfield do you have a date for 12-week scan yet? X


----------



## whigfield

ourturnnext I do! But because the hospital didn't bother to take an accurate measurement (in fact no measurement was taken at all) of baby at 6 weeks, they put me at "between 5-6 weeks" so they think I'm a week behind, despite measuring on track in private ultrasounds. :dohh: So my '12' week scan is actually at 13+2 on the 25th of March!

How about you?


----------



## Elsa50501

Sis4Us said:


> I know that's right I have Evening sickness and have to go to bed by 7-8 to keep myself from getting sick!!
> 
> Luckily my Boys are Big !!! :)

I am right there with you! I can't go to bed past 8 or 8:30. The other night I tried to stay up until 10 with my husband. I got in bed took my prenatal vitamin and had to RUN downstairs to make it to the bathroom in time to vomit. My stomach starts getting woozy when I get tired. 

I guess it's just the body's way of saying "Please, just be lazy!"


----------



## whigfield

Booooo, I think I have thrush. :nope:


----------



## doodlegirl

Hello everyone, i have not written anything for a long time and tried to catch up but this thread is so busy. My symptoms made my days a big struggle and I just could not keep up with all of you, I needed a nap almost every day after work, then in bed again by 8pm. But anyway i will cut it short. 

My update, sorry it is so long:

We had a heartbeat 6+1 scan, then again 6+4, baby measured perfect on both days. We then had a specialist appointment this monday (exactly 9 weeks). It was our first appointment with this dr. due to high risk and I still cant believe what happened. I had a very small pink drop on toilet paper night before, then in the morning on monday my breasts did not feel as full, but it happened few times before and I know that symptoms come and go but this time it felt different, its hard to explain but i just knew something was wrong, i started to panic, texted my midwife at 7am, then called GP, then called hospital and they re-assured me that the specialist will scan me if he has concerns (i did not know that as we had never seen him before and did not know what to expect). I had no more spotting, it was really just that one very light pink drop,hardly noticeable. So the words we heard were: 'I am really sorry but I cant see the heartbeat.' We were 9 weeks exactly, the baby and all looked perfect and measured exactly 9 weeks. I asked when the heart stopped and was told: 'It must have just happened'.

The doctor said we should have been able to see him straight away at 6 weeks when we had the heartbeat as he could have put me on progesterone and try other things, he was brilliant, he re-assured us that he will help us to have a baby and even though it was a terrible moment we sort of felt like we r finally getting somewhere. He has sent the embryo for chromosomal abnormalities analyses and wants to see us after we have the results and we will make a plan. He also told us that next time we achieve pregnancy we will see him and get a scan every week from 6 weeks. I took all week of work and was very down, stayed in pyjamas most days rotting on the sofa as you can imagine, it was hard to wait for the procedure which was today, all is over for us but we know that we will have our baby. We have a complete faith in this doctor. 

I am sorry if I have upset anyone, i just wanted to share my story and also to say good luck to you all. I must say if at least this helps anyone that symptoms really do not matter. I am not pregnant anymore and my hcg is obviously going down now but my breasts are killing me again. 

Anyway ladies look after yourself and I wish you all healthy babies.


----------



## Sis4Us

Doodlegirl Big :hugs: I'm so sorry for your Loss take care of yourself!!


----------



## slowloris

Sorry for your loss, glad you've found a great doc tho. Good luck for future xxx


----------



## floridamomma

Doodle girl I'm so sorry hon. My heart goes out to you and dh. I have no words to tell you how sorry I am you have to expirence this.


----------



## whigfield

Oh doodlegirl, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: I hope you can come back soon and I'm so pleased you've found a caring, wonderful doctor. :hugs:


----------



## AllStar

So sorry doodlegirl :hugs:


----------



## alicarr74

Can you please move me to the 2nd?:)


----------



## whigfield

Sure! Moved you. :hugs:


----------



## ttclou25

Sorry for your loss Doodlegirl, but sounds like you have a fantastic dr that is going to look after you in the future xx


----------



## Laelani

Thank you for sharing Doodlegirl. I am so terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Krippy

I wish you all the best Doodle! You will have your rainbow! Thinking of you!


----------



## 3Minions

I'm so sorry doodlegirl. I hope this new doctor is going to be able to help you in a way the others can't and that you get your rainbow.


----------



## Radiance

I'm so sorry doodlegirl :hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

So sorry Doodlegirl, wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## essie0828

:hugs: doodlegirl. Sorry dear.


----------



## ashaz

So sorry doodle girl! :hugs: having a good doctor that you really trust means a lot. I hope you get your rainbow very soon!


----------



## ashaz

How is everyone feeling? Are symptoms getting any better as the time progresses? I am feeling pretty good just really tired today and a horrible headache. Nausea has been staying away which is good. 

Have any of you told your family yet?


----------



## Sis4Us

IM feeling better but I got strep a week ago so that put my Down pretty bad!! Just finished my Antibiotics yesterday!! ;)

My teeth have been bothering me a Lil but I'm not sure if thats a symptom or not!! :shrug:

We told close Family my Boys and a Few friends on my Bday w surprise Eggs!! It was fun and the girls loved it!!

I'm still in denial I guess holding back my excitement everything feels unreal still!! :)


----------



## Lizziemm

Hi everyone, it's been a couple of weeks since I last posted, it's been hard trying to keep up! Me and my dd seems to be passing a cold back and forth - no fun feeling poorly all the time. 
I've been freaking out as my boobs have completely stopped hurting and lost their fullness too. This happened at this stage (9weeks ish) with my last preg which I found out at 12 weeks was a mmc. To top it off the discharge I was getting copious amounts of (tmi) ,and I had all through the pregnancy with my dd, has also stopped. If anything I feel totally dry. So I'm seeing that as another bad sign. I've booked myself in for a private scan tomorrow as I'm getting myself in a bit of a state and I just want to know if pregnancy is continuing or not. I feel so sad :-(. 
Sorry for the depressing post on a Sunday morning! But you are the only people who knows what this stress and worry is like!


----------



## whigfield

Lizzie, hopefully your symptoms disappearing doesn't mean anything and just that you'll have a really easy pregnancy the rest of the way through. :hugs: Good luck for tomorrow!

Had to go to bed with a terrible headache last night. Was so bad it was making me feel nauseous. I panicked and checked my blood pressure but that was fine luckily (113/74). :dohh: Taking thrush cream now :blush: I have never had thrush in my life before now! I guess it was kind of inevitable though if I was taking antibiotics. Necking back probiotic drinks where I can too. :haha:

11 weeks for me today! I'm really nervous. We were 11 weeks exactly when we had our final scan (which was a good one - minus the bleed that had moved above baby) last time, and it was that very night that the immense pain started and everything ended. I feel like if I can just make it past 11 weeks.... Even just to 11+1... It all becomes unchartered territory then.


----------



## floridamomma

Lizzie symptoms do come and go. I'm hoping everything comes out in you favor today. 
Whig I got thrush in my breast when I breastfed my son and omg it felt like I was being stabbed with hot daggers. He actually gave it to me. I know exactly what you mean about the milestone. Today is the day last pregnancy I started having continuous spotting and I mc'd the next day so I think Tuesday will be the day not that I feel safe but I feel like we are going somewhere. But I think we will be just fine


----------



## Lizziemm

Thanks whigfield and Florida, I'll update after scan tomorrow. Going to be the longest 26 hours for me!
Completely know how you feel about milestones. It's great you are both almost there  I'm sure you both will be fine too !


----------



## AllStar

Good luck for your scan Lizzie, hopefully you're symptoms are just giving you a break but totally understand needing a scan to put your mind at rest. When I was pregnant last time, I completely went off tea and couldn't be near the stuff but a few days before my miscarriage I could suddenly drink it again. Again this time, I can't be near tea and every now and then I'll have a sniff or sip of dh's tea to make sure it still makes me sick! Silly I know and doesn't really mean anything but it makes me feel a little better. 

Scan only a couple of days away now, getting more and more nervous. So glad dh could get the day off work. 

Hope you feel better soon Whig, glad you're almost at your milestone. I'm looking forward to finding out how far along we are so we can look towards our milestone too.


----------



## whigfield

@Floridamomma That sounds really painful! I'm sure you will be fine. It will be so exciting to pass these milestones. For me, I think I feel almost a little guilty (why is this baby doing okay, when the other one had to deal with a bleed in my uterus?) but hopefully that will die down as I get further on.

@Lizzie Hope Sunday goes super fast for you! :hugs: What time is your appointment tomorrow?

@AllStar When is your scan? How many weeks do you estimate you think you could be? :hugs: How strange about the tea! I am LOVING tea (de-caffeinated of course) at the moment. :haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

I don't have RLP which freaks me out but I keep saying it will get here and you will be like Oh remember when you wished for this!? :dohh:

Scan Tuesday evening for me and we will go over all that blood work Doc did. Setting up a scan for about 2 weeks after right before we leave for Disney to calm my nerves. I even have compression socks for our flight, gonna look like a granny!!! :haha:


----------



## AllStar

Scan is Wednesday afternoon. I could be anywhere between 6 and 9 weeks but I think I'm around 6/7. Just guessing by when I got bfp.


----------



## ourturnnext

Nine more days until my first scan and its the biggie - 12 weeks! So happy and in disbelief to have got this far x


----------



## Sis4Us

My symptoms seems to have Decreased also hoping its just that time and nothing is wrong!!
GL w the scans ladies I go 3/18 but if my symptoms keep going away I might have to go earlier so I don't freak out!!!

Hope everyone has a great Sunday!!


----------



## whigfield

I might be being really dumb here Castaway, but what's RLP? :blush:

Eee and good luck for your scan too Castaway! Looks like we have a lot of scans this week. Super exciting! :happydance:

Good luck AllStar. :hugs:

Wow ourturnnext! I would be lying if I said I wasn't at least a little jealous. :haha: When are you due? My NT scan isn't until 13+2. :nope:

Hopefully your symptoms will come back again soon Sis, if only just to reassure you!


----------



## CastawayBride

whigfield said:


> I might be being really dumb here Castaway, but what's RLP? :blush:
> 
> Eee and good luck for your scan too Castaway! Looks like we have a lot of scans this week. Super exciting! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck AllStar. :hugs:
> 
> Wow ourturnnext! I would be lying if I said I wasn't at least a little jealous. :haha: When are you due? My NT scan isn't until 13+2. :nope:
> 
> Hopefully your symptoms will come back again soon Sis, if only just to reassure you!

Round ligament pain


----------



## Radiance

My next scan is in a week and a half!! It's _finally _starting to go by faster!! :happydance: After my next appointment, about two weeks or even less!!! I get my NT scan!! Very excited. I'm terrified of mmc so going to ask if we can try to find a heartbeat on doppler or get a quick u/s at my next appointment or a few days before my nt scan as I have to drive 5 hours away for it. A quick heartbeat check at 12 weeks shouldn't hurt, here in my area they start at 10 weeks and if they can't find anything they wait until you're 12 weeks. :thumbup:

Not many strong, obvious symptoms _still_. I am still very tired, I've been taking naps every day once OH gets home. Yesterday I had a 2 hour nap, stayed up until midnight and then I got to sleep in, a total of 11 hours!!! Whoa!!!! It's been several years since I slept that long! 

Every once in a while I have nausea, cravings are harsh.. I'm always craving something. I have symptoms that not most people make a deal out of like morning sickness so I know I shouldn't worry.

I've had an increase of discharge were it feels like I'm extremely wet, I check and it's either normal or nothing there! It scares me to death since I miscarried Hope because of pprom and I have a history of pprom.


----------



## Sis4Us

I ordered a Doppler it should be here next week so excited to get it!!
:happydance:
Ill also be going almost every 2wks for scans and bloodwork due to my age so that will help me from going crazy or will just drive me more crazy I'm not sure which!! :haha:

Next scan 3/18 
MaternatI21 4/1 

So we will know gender in April which I'm really Looking forward too but also Afraid to know the boys want a Sis so Bad !!


----------



## 3Minions

GL with your scans everyone!

Castaway, throw on some running shorts and a tank top for your flights. DH does Ironman and a bunch of the athletes wear compression socks all the time  No granny for you. Just a serious competitor, lol.


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> GL with your scans everyone!
> 
> Castaway, throw on some running shorts and a tank top for your flights. DH does Ironman and a bunch of the athletes wear compression socks all the time  No granny for you. Just a serious competitor, lol.

Ha ha ha ha....too funny! Yeah I will be dressing super comfy for the flight, it is only like 2 hours so here is to hoping it is a smooth flight :thumbup:


----------



## ourturnnext

whigfield said:


> I might be being really dumb here Castaway, but what's RLP? :blush:
> 
> Eee and good luck for your scan too Castaway! Looks like we have a lot of scans this week. Super exciting! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck AllStar. :hugs:
> 
> Wow ourturnnext! I would be lying if I said I wasn't at least a little jealous. :haha: When are you due? My NT scan isn't until 13+2. :nope:
> 
> Hopefully your symptoms will come back again soon Sis, if only just to reassure you!

Aww that's really late, sorry to hear you've had to wait so long. I'm not entirely sure of due date as this is an unplanned pregnancy so dunno when I conceived. It could be anything from Sept 26th to Oct 2nd! Think I've put myself down for Sept 30th on this thread x


----------



## whigfield

Will be exciting to see how far along you are ourturnnext!

Well ladies... I am now officially 11+1. Furthest I have ever been in any pregnancy. :happydance: I haven't used the doppler so far today (just to confirm it is still all okay) but will do later on tonight. Yeeee!


----------



## doodlegirl

I would like to say a big thank you for your messages. it really helped me not to feel so alone in it. I am going to get really healthy and fit, we decided to go on a nice holidays in april and then we will pray for our luck again. I am gonna leave this thread now and I wish you all lovely ladies the babies you all so much want and deserve. x


----------



## whigfield

Take care doodlegirl. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## AllStar

Congratulations Whig!!


----------



## ourturnnext

Look after yourself doodlegirl, you have a great attitude x


----------



## ourturnnext

whigfield said:


> Will be exciting to see how far along you are ourturnnext!
> 
> Well ladies... I am now officially 11+1. Furthest I have ever been in any pregnancy. :happydance: I haven't used the doppler so far today (just to confirm it is still all okay) but will do later on tonight. Yeeee!

Excellent news Whigfield, congratulations! Its like a weight off your shoulders passing The Day. And now you're in your 12th week, nearly second trimester time :)


----------



## Lizziemm

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies. My scan this morning was a good one, baby caught up and I'm actually measuring 2 days ahead now at 10 weeks exactly! Nice strong heartbeat of 173 bpm- got to hear it too which was lovely. Baby was even wiggling around a bit! I was in such shock that everything is looking good so far. Just got to wait for 12 week scan now, but I'm feeling slightly optimistic now.

Congrats on getting there whigfield. 

And good luck for the other scans this week ladies, keeping everything crossed for you 
X


----------



## whigfield

Glad to hear Lizzie! :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

So Glad u passed that Milestone Whigfield !!!! :)

Lizzie that's great news!! :)


----------



## ttclou25

Fantastic news hun that you have caught up and baby is looking all well.

Im struggling with this pregnancy (my son was easy and i just felt a little tired) this time i just feel sick all day im in bed at 8.30pm and my boobs are massive. :blush:

ROLL ON SECOND TRIMESTER


----------



## ourturnnext

Excellent news Lizzie, so happy for you!

Ttclou25 I'm also struggling, not so much with sickness now, but with overwhelming exhaustion. My toddler is hyper at the moment so running round after her isn't helping. Hoping to get a good burst of energy soon. On good days and some mornings I do feel really good, just need it to be consistent!


----------



## ttclou25

ourturnnext said:


> Excellent news Lizzie, so happy for you!
> 
> Ttclou25 I'm also struggling, not so much with sickness now, but with overwhelming exhaustion. My toddler is hyper at the moment so running round after her isn't helping. Hoping to get a good burst of energy soon. On good days and some mornings I do feel really good, just need it to be consistent!

Same here my son just wants to run and play and i just want to sleep - im being bad mummy, he has watched more tv this week than ever :blush: to keep him still 5 minutes.


----------



## ourturnnext

I must admit I had a bit of a meltdown yesterday thinking 'how am I going to cope with two' while she was running riot, my husband helpfully said 'too late to worry about that now' grrrr men!!!


----------



## 3Minions

Ourturn, when you start being overwhelmed with the two kid thoughts, just remember the current one is going to be 7 months older than they are now. You know they grow A LOT in 7 months  There are 18m between my first 2 and 17m between #2 and #3 and as long as you just sorta go with the flow it all kinda just works. GL! I'm worried about the 'huge' age span between #3 and #4 as that'll be 28 months and I've never dealt with that before, lol.


----------



## floridamomma

Ttclou I'm sorry this pregnancy is rough on you. It's crazy how different two pregnancies for the same mom can be isn't it?
Radiance these lo take it out of us. Hopefully you get the second tri burst of energy. I think you'll be just fine but Ppom is such a scary thing. Have you talked to ob about it?
Whig glad you got past that milestone and can't wait I see the scan.
Doodle so sad to see you go hon do take care.
Castaway I think the retro look is in! Good luck with your plane ride and I hope rlp gives you a break.


----------



## floridamomma

Ourturn good luck on upcoming scan
Lizzie congrats on bubs looking so well!
Sorry if i forgot anyone am on my phone and at work lol


----------



## Radiance

floridamomma said:


> Ttclou I'm sorry this pregnancy is rough on you. It's crazy how different two pregnancies for the same mom can be isn't it?
> Radiance these lo take it out of us. Hopefully you get the second tri burst of energy. I think you'll be just fine but Ppom is such a scary thing. Have you talked to ob about it?
> Whig glad you got past that milestone and can't wait I see the scan.
> Doodle so sad to see you go hon do take care.
> Castaway I think the retro look is in! Good luck with your plane ride and I hope rlp gives you a break.

Yeah, they know my history since I've had it with every pregnancy but one. Once I get to 12 weeks I can start to see my high risk OB. When I'm about 16-18 weeks they will start injections. I'm a little more concerned for my appointment because my last previous pregnancies my cervix was already soft and opened a bit. With Elijah it was opened externally and a fingertip and they say that's normal after having one. They won't even think about a cerclage here and I wish they would.


----------



## Radiance

whigfield said:


> Will be exciting to see how far along you are ourturnnext!
> 
> Well ladies... I am now officially 11+1. Furthest I have ever been in any pregnancy. :happydance: I haven't used the doppler so far today (just to confirm it is still all okay) but will do later on tonight. Yeeee!

:happydance:




Lizziemm said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes ladies. My scan this morning was a good one, baby caught up and I'm actually measuring 2 days ahead now at 10 weeks exactly! Nice strong heartbeat of 173 bpm- got to hear it too which was lovely. Baby was even wiggling around a bit! I was in such shock that everything is looking good so far. Just got to wait for 12 week scan now, but I'm feeling slightly optimistic now.
> 
> Congrats on getting there whigfield.
> 
> And good luck for the other scans this week ladies, keeping everything crossed for you
> X

How exciting!!! Very close to 2nd trimester!!


----------



## floridamomma

Maybe see if they can get you in early just for an cervix check radiance? That should be their top priority.


----------



## 3Minions

Radiance, that's great


----------



## Laelani

Had my first scan today. Here they will not allow for pics to be taken and they will not give you any unless you pay for them. We did get to see our LO though and he/she was very active. Nothing bad was said, though there wasn't much said at all. I am measuring 9+3 and I'm 9+6 so pretty much on track she said. I will find out if anything bad came up tomorrow at my doctor's appointment.


----------



## whigfield

Glad you had a good scan Laelani! It's a bit shitty they didn't tell you much, though. Hopefully you'll get an awesome report today.


----------



## CastawayBride

So nervous for my scan this afternoon. Hoping all is good and baby is getting big.:thumbup:


----------



## whigfield

Good luck Castaway!


----------



## AllStar

Good luck Castaway!! Mines tomorrow and I'm a bag of nerves! Don't think I'll be sleeping tonight. We have to drive 2 hours away for our scan as our local hospital is between sonographers at the moment and I've been told I need a full bladder. I don't fancy going for 2 hours in a car with a full bladder so how much do you think I need to drink when I get there and how long before scan?


----------



## Lizziemm

AllStar said:


> Good luck Castaway!! Mines tomorrow and I'm a bag of nerves! Don't think I'll be sleeping tonight. We have to drive 2 hours away for our scan as our local hospital is between sonographers at the moment and I've been told I need a full bladder. I don't fancy going for 2 hours in a car with a full bladder so how much do you think I need to drink when I get there and how long before scan?

Good luck for tomorrow! I have always been told to drink a pint of water 1 hour before the scan appt time- sonographer has always said what a nice full bladder I've had when I've got there!:thumbup:


----------



## Lizziemm

CastawayBride said:


> So nervous for my scan this afternoon. Hoping all is good and baby is getting big.:thumbup:

Good luck. Let us know how it goes :flower:


----------



## AllStar

Thanks Lizzie!


----------



## ourturnnext

Good luck Castaway, hoping for good news. I'm taking the full bladder thing with a pinch of salt this time as last time I was so desperate for a pee it ruined the scan experience and sonographer couldn't get a decnt pic cos my bladder was TOO full! FFS!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

GL w the scans Ladies!!!


----------



## AllStar

I know what you mean Ourturnnext. Where we go, the scan clinic is usually running late too so there's a waiting room full of squirming ladies! Like you said, one time with dd I'd sat desperate for a pee for ages in the waiting room, then when we got in there she couldn't get a good view so I had to go empty it!


----------



## whigfield

Can't wait to hear about all these scans later! :happydance:

I know the feeling too. I drink maybe 1/4 of a water bottle before I go and somehow my bladder is always full enough when I get there! If I drink anymore I will literally pee myself waiting. :haha:

Having a few cramps today ladies. Hoping it's nothing. I wish I could stop worrying. :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

I found A HB :happydance: Happy Momma!!!

Cupcake was hiding way low on the left almost in my hip bone Lil stinker!! It very faint so doesn't read BPM all the time but looks to be 125 BPM on average!! 
:)


----------



## whigfield

Wow Sis4Us! That's so early! Amazing! :happydance:


----------



## ourturnnext

Aww Sis4us that's lovely! Maaaaan I want a doppler!!!

Whigfield I've also had some very slight cramping today. I'm not too worried, everything starts stretching and moving up around now so I'm putting it down to that. Still have all my other symptoms so am staying positive xxx


----------



## Lizziemm

That's brilliant sis4u! I'm seriously thinking of getting a Doppler!

Ahh whigfield, it is so worrying. But as ourturnnext says, it's probably cramps from growing and stretching. Make sure you are well hydrated and put your feet up if you can &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Sis4Us

It's really hard to tells what's what I think the 117-125 is the placenta but then I heard a beat at 135-145 think that's baby!! ;)

It's hard to figure everything out but I'm sure it will get easier... If u get a Doppler get a good one mine is a Sonoline !!


----------



## floridamomma

Had a private scan they didn't see a hb


----------



## CastawayBride

floridamomma said:


> Had a private scan they didn't see a hb

I am so sorry, will you be going into the doctors?


----------



## CastawayBride

Scan went OK. Heart beat was heard and on target. I pray we keep going on OK....


----------



## floridamomma

Idk they said it could be their machine but it's a 3d/4d so I doubt it. I'll call ob tomorrow probably


----------



## essie0828

Sorry hun :hugs: Hope you can get in to your ob soon and get some answers.


----------



## CastawayBride

So sorry FloridaMama, will be thinking of you!


----------



## Sis4Us

Hopefully it was the machine Floridamomma!!! :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

So sorry floridamomma. Will you get a repeat scan? I really hope they just missed it. :hugs: :hugs:

Great news Castaway!


----------



## Lizziemm

So sorry Florida. Hope it was a faulty machine and you gets some answers soon. Will be thinking of you, keep us posted.


----------



## Lizziemm

And that's great news castaway, congratulations.


----------



## whigfield

Ugh.. Nausea coming back today. Boooo.


----------



## Lizziemm

Oh no whigfield! Bleugh.


----------



## AllStar

Thinking of you Florida, hope it was just a problem with their machine. 

Glad all going ok with you Castaway 

Our scan showed baby measuring 9+4 with hb. Extremely happy and I know it doesn't mean we're in the clear but feeling relived that we're passed the time we MC last time.


----------



## whigfield

Congrats Allstar! :happydance:


----------



## AllStar

Thank you. My due date for the moment is 11th October if you could add that to the front page now? Thanks


----------



## Sis4Us

Good to Hear Allstar!!!


----------



## Lizziemm

Great news Allstar!


----------



## whigfield

Added you up! :happydance:


----------



## CastawayBride

Any ladies on progesterone supplements? Doc put me on them as he said my progesterone dropped and wanted to be extra cautious. I find myself with a lot of discharge, no headaches as of yet. I take a pill orally 3 times a day till blood work on Saturday, then on Tuesday he should be able to tell me if I can cut back on them....I am VERY tired today and wonder if it is just b/c of pregnancy or if it correlates with the supplement too!:wacko:


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm on P I take 100Mg Vaginal Suppositories twice daily !!
Been on them since 2 days post trigger!!

I've been taking them for months in the TWW so I'm not sure if I have any SE from them but I know u can get Them!!


----------



## Radiance

A little random but decided to start a diaper pile or stock. There's a great deal going on. I'm going to buy 12 bags (the big ones) of diapers and get them for about $30/$40 max!! Working on coupons right now so maybe even cheaper. So exciting!

Increased nausea, still won't go away which I'm fine with :haha: Hunger hits randomly and hard, making it so much worse! Exhausted, like normal. Spring break thank goodness, the night classes have been hard on me! Increased discharge, don't like :( but I know it's normal. My appointment is next week, I can't believe how fast the weeks are going by!

*Thinking of you, Florida *


----------



## CastawayBride

Sis4Us said:


> I'm on P I take 100Mg Vaginal Suppositories twice daily !!
> Been on them since 2 days post trigger!!
> 
> I've been taking them for months in the TWW so I'm not sure if I have any SE from them but I know u can get Them!!

Right now he has me on 100 mg, 3 times a day orally. Hoping when I get bloods he lowers it to at least twice a day! lol


----------



## Elsa50501

Sorry Floridamomma :( :hugs: Here's hoping it was just an inexperienced Tech, or their machine.


----------



## ourturnnext

This could be my imagination, but I think I might be feeling something... Keep getting the sensation of something moving or swimming in my lower tummy, its sort of fizzy and ripply. Remember this vividly with DD and I felt that early too, maybe around 13 or 14 weeks (she was a VERY active baby!)


----------



## CastawayBride

ourturnnext said:


> This could be my imagination, but I think I might be feeling something... Keep getting the sensation of something moving or swimming in my lower tummy, its sort of fizzy and ripply. Remember this vividly with DD and I felt that early too, maybe around 13 or 14 weeks (she was a VERY active baby!)

I felt my son around 13/14 weeks too!!


----------



## AllStar

Exciting stuff ourturn!!


----------



## Radiance

CastawayBride said:


> ourturnnext said:
> 
> 
> This could be my imagination, but I think I might be feeling something... Keep getting the sensation of something moving or swimming in my lower tummy, its sort of fizzy and ripply. Remember this vividly with DD and I felt that early too, maybe around 13 or 14 weeks (she was a VERY active baby!)
> 
> I felt my son around 13/14 weeks too!!Click to expand...

I felt early with my pregnancies too. Between 12 weeks to 15 weeks :) Really hope I have an active baby! I've realized that my boys tend to be hard to feel, although I do have a retroverted uterus.


----------



## whigfield

I think my baby is incredibly active. :haha: It's become really difficult to get on the doppler and you hear so many sloshes and little sounds that I think is baby moving around. I've had little vibrations near where we find baby on the doppler but I thought it was far too early to have for my first and it was my imagination! :haha:


----------



## Lizziemm

Wow that's great if you are feeling the movements already! I've just got my date through for my 12 week scan! 26 march, 10 days to go, going to be a very loooong 10 days!!


----------



## Lizziemm

Oh god it's 12 days, even longer! Arghhh:wacko:


----------



## whigfield

Oh wow Lizzie! Mine is March 25th. Our scans are close! I'll be 13+2 at mine. :flower:


----------



## CastawayBride

We leave for Disney on the 29th when I come back I will be in my 12th week and will have my NT scan...can't wait but not wishing our trip away either!! Lol


----------



## AllStar

I'm waiting for our 12 week scan date coming through the post  can't believe I'm 10 weeks tomorrow! First midwife appointment on Tuesday


----------



## Laelani

How is everyone feeling? I've been feeling ok but I've had a lot of gas pain and I have a lot of kind of painful-ish muscle stretching around where my small baby bump is. Not sure what to make of that.


----------



## whigfield

@Laelani I've been having the exact same! It's worse in the mornings. :nope:


----------



## ashaz

Hey ladies. Some great updates. I haven't been on for the last few days because my nausea has gotten really bad (especially at night) and even started vomiting. Started some meds though and it seems to be helping. I have my next scan on Tuesday along with all the blood work. Excited but as always continue to be nervous. I wonder when we will all be able to breath and be really excited about our pregnancy? 

Good luck with everyone this week!


----------



## Radiance

.


----------



## Laelani

whigfield said:


> @Laelani I've been having the exact same! It's worse in the mornings. :nope:

It's kind of painful and uncomfortable. I talked to a few friends and they said that it's completely normal and that I should be putting lotion on so that I don't end up with stretch marks as I will be growing bigger after the pulling and stretching calms down for a bit. :haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

I started with round ligament pain as well....I don't think I can hide it much longer, my sister walked in the house and her mouth dropped so yeah, I must be showing! :wacko:


----------



## AllStar

Castaway I'm the same! I keep noticing dh looking at my tummy and smiling  it's just come from no where. It's a good job we decided to tell our families or I wouldn't be able to go see anybody!


----------



## CastawayBride

AllStar said:


> Castaway I'm the same! I keep noticing dh looking at my tummy and smiling  it's just come from no where. It's a good job we've told our families now!

My sister is the only one, we are avoiding everyone else. We are having Mickey and Minnie do the announcement while we are in Disney, in 2 weeks. So yeah I am avoiding my family right now! :haha:


----------



## AllStar

Announcement sounds lovely castaway! X


----------



## whigfield

AllStar said:


> Castaway I'm the same! I keep noticing dh looking at my tummy and smiling  it's just come from no where. It's a good job we decided to tell our families or I wouldn't be able to go see anybody!

That's adorable! :cloud9:

Micky and Minnie announcements sounds awesome too!

Eeeeek, 12 weeks for me today. :happydance: Never ever got this far before, it all feels new and scary! :haha: I so hope this is our take home baby!


----------



## AllStar

Congratulations Whigfield!


----------



## Laelani

CastawayBride said:


> I started with round ligament pain as well....I don't think I can hide it much longer, my sister walked in the house and her mouth dropped so yeah, I must be showing! :wacko:

It's so annoying to feel the round ligament pain. :rofl: I am showing too as people are starting to do double takes at me when we are out. 




whigfield said:


> AllStar said:
> 
> 
> Castaway I'm the same! I keep noticing dh looking at my tummy and smiling  it's just come from no where. It's a good job we decided to tell our families or I wouldn't be able to go see anybody!
> 
> That's adorable! :cloud9:
> 
> Micky and Minnie announcements sounds awesome too!
> 
> Eeeeek, 12 weeks for me today. :happydance: Never ever got this far before, it all feels new and scary! :haha: I so hope this is our take home baby!Click to expand...

Congrats on 12 weeks!!! I have a week and 4 days until I reach uncharted territory. :)


----------



## 3Minions

Yay Whig  

I know my MIL and SIL are beginning to suspect, so today I wore some tight pants and a relatively tight shirt.... Hopefully the GINORMOUS muffin top threw them off and they figure I'm just getting fat. 15 days until my NT. It can't come soon enough.


----------



## Lizziemm

Congrats on getting to 12 weeks whigfield! Hope this next week and a bit goes quickly for our scans next week! 
Hope you have a great time at Disney, castaway, announcement plans sounds brilliant! 
So I've finally cracked and ordered a Doppler, it should arrive today. I just keep feeling really anxious but now I know I'm going to get really freaked out if I can't find the heartbeat ... Who is using one here? I've ordered a sonoline one, I've seen reviews that say they are ok. Going by my last scan I should be 11 weeks today. Really hoping I find it!


----------



## whigfield

I use the sonoline b doppler and have been able to find baby's heartbeat from 8+4. :flower: Did you order some ultrasound gel for it too? I haven't checked for baby's heartbeat since 11+6 but will probably check again today.. Hope I actually made it to 12w with a live baby. :wacko:


----------



## Lizziemm

Yeah I did get some gel with it too. Impatiently waiting for it to be delivered :wacko: will let you know how I get on later! Eeek !
I'm sure you will still find a nice heartbeat :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

Found baby, so I'm still in the running. :cloud9:

Good luck Lizzie! I bet you'll hear that little train chugging in no time. :happydance:


----------



## Laelani

Sick again ladies and I wish I could say it's just MS. Nope I am sick with yet another cold!!! It's a lovely head cold, everyone just loves those....NOT! Anyway yeah I really hate the fact that my immune system sucks while pregnant. I am really hoping the sickness will go away soon. I've been sick with 2 colds and 2 flus in the past 3 weeks, it's time it hit the road!


----------



## CastawayBride

I am starting to feel better....like no more weird stomach aches or #2 issues...energy a bit better, I am assuming it is b/c the placenta took over....hope I keep feeling wonderful, I mean even the bloated feeling is going away! :thumbup:


----------



## whigfield

Oh god, hope you feel better soon Laelani! :hugs:

Glad you're feeling better Castaway!


----------



## CastawayBride

My husband had a cold last week, I chased him around the house with Lysol!! Hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## Lizziemm

Hope you feel better soon Leilani, I had 4 colds one after the other, know how you feel, it sucks! 

Well the Doppler arrived.....and it took a very nerve wracking 15 minutes but I found baby! Glad you did too whigfield!


----------



## Laelani

CastawayBride said:


> My husband had a cold last week, I chased him around the house with Lysol!! Hope you feel better soon!!!

Thanks. It's tough in our house because there are 4 adults that live here plus a dog. Sickness hasn't left this house in a month. Now there's a good reason for that too. No one in this house will clean!!!! My boyfriend will do dishes which is a chore in itself but my other two roommates (a married couple I might add) won't pick up anything, won't dust, and won't do dishes. They do absolutely nothing. So no wonder we are all still sick. The house hasn't been washed down in forever because I've been sick and no one else will do it. End rant. :rofl: Today sick as a dog I am going to clean this place top to bottom with Lysol. *feeling determined* Let's hope the baby cooperates.


----------



## CastawayBride

Laelani said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> My husband had a cold last week, I chased him around the house with Lysol!! Hope you feel better soon!!!
> 
> Thanks. It's tough in our house because there are 4 adults that live here plus a dog. Sickness hasn't left this house in a month. Now there's a good reason for that too. No one in this house will clean!!!! My boyfriend will do dishes which is a chore in itself but my other two roommates (a married couple I might add) won't pick up anything, won't dust, and won't do dishes. They do absolutely nothing. So no wonder we are all still sick. The house hasn't been washed down in forever because I've been sick and no one else will do it. End rant. :rofl: Today sick as a dog I am going to clean this place top to bottom with Lysol. *feeling determined* Let's hope the baby cooperates.Click to expand...

How rude. Hmph. I aired the house out (with the fireplace going as its still cold here! lol) and lysoled like there was no tomorrow. I have not gotten sick! I hope it passes and you feel some relief soon, nothing like being sick pregnant!


----------



## Laelani

CastawayBride said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> My husband had a cold last week, I chased him around the house with Lysol!! Hope you feel better soon!!!
> 
> Thanks. It's tough in our house because there are 4 adults that live here plus a dog. Sickness hasn't left this house in a month. Now there's a good reason for that too. No one in this house will clean!!!! My boyfriend will do dishes which is a chore in itself but my other two roommates (a married couple I might add) won't pick up anything, won't dust, and won't do dishes. They do absolutely nothing. So no wonder we are all still sick. The house hasn't been washed down in forever because I've been sick and no one else will do it. End rant. :rofl: Today sick as a dog I am going to clean this place top to bottom with Lysol. *feeling determined* Let's hope the baby cooperates.Click to expand...
> 
> How rude. Hmph. I aired the house out (with the fireplace going as its still cold here! lol) and lysoled like there was no tomorrow. I have not gotten sick! I hope it passes and you feel some relief soon, nothing like being sick pregnant!Click to expand...

Rude is just the tip of that iceberg. :haha: But yeah I am going to be doing something very similar here today.


----------



## ttclou25

Laelani said:


> Sick again ladies and I wish I could say it's just MS. Nope I am sick with yet another cold!!! It's a lovely head cold, everyone just loves those....NOT! Anyway yeah I really hate the fact that my immune system sucks while pregnant. I am really hoping the sickness will go away soon. I've been sick with 2 colds and 2 flus in the past 3 weeks, it's time it hit the road!

I feel your pain - ive been ill for over a week now and gone awol off here. had temp of 40.4c and just generally feeling rubbish in this pregnancy, im not enjoying it at all this time roll on october :blush:


----------



## Sis4Us

I feel ya w the Colds and sickness!!! :nope:

I had strep and a Sinus infection and now my throat hurts again :( sure hope it's just allergies as the Pollen is Horrid here right now!!!

So glad u All found babies HB it does help to be able to hear that from time to time!! :)


----------



## AllStar

Sorry to those who are feeling rubbish, hope you all feel better soon. Pregnancy can be hard enough without added illness. 

I'm so tempted to buy a Doppler but I'm such a worry wart I worry that it would cause me more harm than good if I couldn't find the hb now and then?


----------



## ourturnnext

Its my big day tomorrow!!!!!!! I'm so emotionally drained with nerves and excitement. And its One Born night, I'm gonna be an emotional wreck tonight.

Anyone else having scans tomorrow or later this week?


----------



## AllStar

Good luck for tomorrow ourturn  

I'm feeling slightly crampy and my lower back hurts a little. It's terrifying me :-(


----------



## Radiance

Has anyone heard from *floridamomma *lately? I've been thinking of her.

My 10 week appointment is on Thursday :happydance: I'm so so close to second trimester! Just two weeks!! and a few days ;)

If all goes well, I will have my NT scan on my birthday, great present! :D


----------



## whigfield

Good luck ourturn! :happydance:


----------



## MrsSmith54

my eight week scan is tomorrow I get them done every two weeks now Im a little nervous but I've made it past my normal miscarriage point so Im super happy hoping all measures well and my little bug is beating its little heart off my nerves are a mess tomorrow they will also determine it i had a vanishing twin or if its still there and caught up which is upsetting to think about so i pretend that theres only one because that one has been doing really well so far and I have a really good feeling about this one :happydance: :baby:


----------



## Krippy

I had a scan this morning and all went well! Saw the little bubs moving, waving, and kicking!

Still feeling like rubbish...So I feel everyone's pain. I hope that we all start to feel better soon. That is why I haven't posted as much as I have been so tired and sick but I have been keeping track of everyone! ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

I have my scan Tom also ourturnext!!!

Been keeping myself busy so I Dont think about it much and freak out!!


----------



## ashaz

Good luck tomorrow for all those with a scan. I have my scan tomorrow as well and all the 10 weeks genetic testing. Aghhhh! So nervous! Keep us posted.

Yeah the colds and sickness is going around here as well. Blah! 

Is anyone really showing yet? I am a little over 10 weeks and two people have already asked and I have gotten multiple looks. I can't wait till 12 weeks when I can start announcing! We are almost there ladies.


----------



## Frustrated42

Hi ladies glad to hear everyone is doing well. I've have been so busy I haven't had a chance to get on BnB much lately. I have my NT scan next Thursday. I also see my gp that day as well. Haven't had a scan or anything since 6 weeks so I hope all goes well next week. The closer it gets the more nervous I get.


----------



## whigfield

Good luck to you too, MrsSmith! Hoping for a great outcome. :hugs:

So glad your scan went well Krippy! How lovely to see baby moving. :cloud9:

Good luck Sis4Us and ashaz!! Lots of scans today. So exciting!

Well, had another sex dream last night. :blush: I really miss BDing! Hopefully one day OH will feel like it's 'safe' enough to BD again before the baby is here. :haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

ashaz said:


> Good luck tomorrow for all those with a scan. I have my scan tomorrow as well and all the 10 weeks genetic testing. Aghhhh! So nervous! Keep us posted.
> 
> Yeah the colds and sickness is going around here as well. Blah!
> 
> Is anyone really showing yet? I am a little over 10 weeks and two people have already asked and I have gotten multiple looks. I can't wait till 12 weeks when I can start announcing! We are almost there ladies.

I'm showing, which makes it difficult hiding until 20 weeks like our original plan was!:haha:


----------



## 3Minions

GL to everyone having their scans today!

And this is my 5th pregnancy. I think my body gave up about 10 weeks in to #2 so I'm pretty sure I've looked pregnant since about 6w with this one, lol. My parents are out of the country until the end of April and I'm pretty sure my MIL suspects but she hasn't said anything.... I just wear a hoodie any time we go out and that keeps things pretty much concealed - at least that's what I think


----------



## hopefull1982

hi girls 
can i join u im due sep 27th with my second baby i have one son already who is 6 this july and have been trying since he was 1 and had 7 looses between 4 and 14 weeks. im currentl on meds to try and stop it happening again im on my usual thyroxine, predisilone steroids progesterone and tinzaparin injections xx


----------



## ourturnnext

There's a baby in my tummy!!! Definitely definitely definitely there, wriggling and being awkward and camera shy!!! Soooo happy, will write more later and upload pics but I am on cloud nine and only just stopped crying!

Measuring 12wks 2days, due date 28th Sept. :D :D :D

Good luck to the other scan ladies today, hope you also get good news xxx


----------



## hopefull1982

congrats ourturn :) im a day ahead of u (until i have dating scan :) ) xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Great News Ourturn hope I hear the same today!! :)


----------



## hopefull1982

good luck sis4us :)


i have a quick question for everyone... does anyone know when the latest is that they can do a datng scan is? i know nt scan is 10 to 14 weeks and a day but is it the same for dating?:shrug:


----------



## Radiance

ashaz said:


> Good luck tomorrow for all those with a scan. I have my scan tomorrow as well and all the 10 weeks genetic testing. Aghhhh! So nervous! Keep us posted.
> 
> Yeah the colds and sickness is going around here as well. Blah!
> 
> Is anyone really showing yet? I am a little over 10 weeks and two people have already asked and I have gotten multiple looks. I can't wait till 12 weeks when I can start announcing! We are almost there ladies.

I am!! I look huge compared to what I normally am! Strangers can see I'm pregnant :haha: I'm only in my 10th week :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140317_102851_021.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## whigfield

Welcome hopefull1982! :hugs: So sorry to hear about your losses, but congratulations on your current pregnancy and hope this is your take home baby! Added you up on our list too. :hugs:

Congrats ourturnnext! :happydance: I can't wait to see pics - especially as I have the same due date as you!

I thought NT scan was 11+6 - 13+6 - I would imagine dating is probably 10-14? :shrug:

Loving that cute little bump you have coming Radiance! :cloud9:


----------



## essie0828

Congrats to all the ladies with good scans :happydance:


----------



## AllStar

Congrats on all the lovely, happy scans! 

My first mw appointment went well, all the usual forms etc and lots of blood taken after three attempts! Apparently scan department is very busy at the moment due to three sonographers being off sick so could be a few weeks wait for scan. Sickness has eased off for me but I'm so so tired but that's to be expected with two little munchkins running about. I had a 2 hour sleep this afternoon as dh had the day off and it's not even 9pm yet and I'm ready for bed! 

Hope everyone's well x


----------



## Sis4Us

Well BAD news for me as suspected!!!

Baby is still measuring 6wks and NO HB!!!

GL to everyone else hope u all get your Rainbows!!


----------



## ourturnnext

Oh Sis I am so sorry to hear that, thats awful news :( big hugs to you, take care of yourself xxx


----------



## CastawayBride

Sis4Us said:


> Well BAD news for me as suspected!!!
> 
> Baby is still measuring 6wks and NO HB!!!
> 
> GL to everyone else hope u all get your Rainbows!!

I am so sorry to hear this....:cry:


----------



## whigfield

So sorry Sis4Us. :cry: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Radiance

whigfield said:


> Loving that cute little bump you have coming Radiance! :cloud9:

Thank you! :) 



hopefull1982 said:


> good luck sis4us :)
> 
> 
> i have a quick question for everyone... does anyone know when the latest is that they can do a datng scan is? i know nt scan is 10 to 14 weeks and a day but is it the same for dating?:shrug:


I know here they will do measurements, it's apart of the NT scan. If you aren't over three weeks they won't change your date. 



hopefull1982 said:


> hi girls
> can i join u im due sep 27th with my second baby i have one son already who is 6 this july and have been trying since he was 1 and had 7 looses between 4 and 14 weeks. im currentl on meds to try and stop it happening again im on my usual thyroxine, predisilone steroids progesterone and tinzaparin injections xx

Welcome Hopeful!! Congratulations on your rainbow and so sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## Radiance

Sis4Us said:


> Well BAD news for me as suspected!!!
> 
> Baby is still measuring 6wks and NO HB!!!
> 
> GL to everyone else hope u all get your Rainbows!!

So sorry Sis4Us :cry: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## 3Minions

I'm so sorry Sis.

Dating scans are most accurate before 12w. Read the "how accurate" section of this site for more info: https://www.ultrasoundcare.com.au/services/pregnancy-ultrasound-5-17-weeks-dating-and-viability.html


----------



## ashaz

Sis I am so sorry for your loss. :cry: you will have your rainbow one day! :hugs:


----------



## ashaz

Radiance, I love your bump. That is mine in the morning and I feel it is about twice as big in the evening. Heehee! 

Congrats on all the good scans as well. 
I had mine today at what should be 10weeks and 2 days, it was measuring ahead at 11weeks. :happydance: Assuming that is ok seeing that the NP seemed happy. Just confusing then what you say your due date is? Does it keep changing with each ultrasound and varying measurements? So confused.....anyone know? Just want to hit 12 weeks so I can start telling people.


----------



## Radiance

ashaz said:


> Radiance, I love your bump. That is mine in the morning and I feel it is about twice as big in the evening. Heehee!
> 
> Congrats on all the good scans as well.
> I had mine today at what should be 10weeks and 2 days, it was measuring ahead at 11weeks. :happydance: Assuming that is ok seeing that the NP seemed happy. Just confusing then what you say your due date is? Does it keep changing with each ultrasound and varying measurements? So confused.....anyone know? Just want to hit 12 weeks so I can start telling people.

Thank you, now that it's the end of the day and nearly 9pm I look much bigger :haha: It really depends on your doctor. The OBs in my most recent city will only change your date if baby is measuring 3+ weeks over however my OBs with my first and second in another city changed my due date a ton, even when it was a few days.


----------



## AllStar

So so sorry Sis :hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

ashaz said:


> Radiance, I love your bump. That is mine in the morning and I feel it is about twice as big in the evening. Heehee!
> 
> Congrats on all the good scans as well.
> I had mine today at what should be 10weeks and 2 days, it was measuring ahead at 11weeks. :happydance: Assuming that is ok seeing that the NP seemed happy. Just confusing then what you say your due date is? Does it keep changing with each ultrasound and varying measurements? So confused.....anyone know? Just want to hit 12 weeks so I can start telling people.

They won't change your due date unless it is more then a week as babies fluctuate, catch up/fall behind...etc. through out development....


----------



## Laelani

whigfield said:


> Good luck to you too, MrsSmith! Hoping for a great outcome. :hugs:
> 
> So glad your scan went well Krippy! How lovely to see baby moving. :cloud9:
> 
> Good luck Sis4Us and ashaz!! Lots of scans today. So exciting!
> 
> Well, had another sex dream last night. :blush: I really miss BDing! Hopefully one day OH will feel like it's 'safe' enough to BD again before the baby is here. :haha:

:rofl: I am sure my OH was about to lose his mind as for the last 2 months or so I have had no sex drive at all and did not want to BD at all. 



Sis4Us said:


> Well BAD news for me as suspected!!!
> 
> Baby is still measuring 6wks and NO HB!!!
> 
> GL to everyone else hope u all get your Rainbows!!

Sorry to hear hun! Hope you are holding up ok. :hugs:


----------



## Jallia

Still keeping tabs on all of you ladies and happy to hear about so many positive scans. Mine is scheduled for Friday morning and honestly I've been so nervous about it that I've been trying to focus on just about anything else. Sending you all hugs and happy thoughts!


----------



## Radiance

My 10 week appointment is tomorrow. It is all exams, breast exam, vaginal exam.. so on. So nervous to hear my cervix is opened or soft :| If all goes well, my next scan is the second week of April, I'll be in my 13th week. I may try and schedule it on my birthday! :)


----------



## AllStar

Good luck for Friday Jallia 

We don't have any examinations like that here Radiance until near the very end and sometimes not until labour. Never had a breast exam during pregnancy either? It's funny how different things are!


----------



## Radiance

AllStar said:


> Good luck for Friday Jallia
> 
> We don't have any examinations like that here Radiance until near the very end and sometimes not until labour. Never had a breast exam during pregnancy either? It's funny how different things are!

I moved here about a year and a half ago and was shocked when they did it with Elijah! I've never been to an OB office that does that :haha: And the fact that I just had one done in October and one in May I would think that I don't need it all. However it's good to get those things over with, breast exams...

I guess it's better to know about my cervix with my history of pprom. Praying she says it's hard, closed and high!! Then I will feel confident :)

*Adding they always do vaginal exams in first trimester and the ER always wants to!! I always say no besides the first exam with my OB and if it's need to see if my cervix is changing.


----------



## whigfield

They don't do it here either - I've only ever had vaginal exams in pregnancy when they suspected threatened/possible miscarriage! It's good that they keep such a close eye and such though - even breast exams! Good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure it will be just fine. :hugs:


----------



## Radiance

So exciting news!!! My cervix is long and closed!! We had some cervix scares with my last three pregnancies so this is wonderful news :)

The exams went great. She attempted to find the heartbeat with a doppler and she got it for a quick second and couldn't find it again. At the beginning of the appointment she said we would get a quick scan. :thumbup:

We had an awful scare though!! She started and we could barely see baby, we only thought we saw it once! Then we couldn't see a heartbeat at all. She wasn't too worried since my uterus is tilted really far and my bladder wasn't full at all, plus they have one ultrasound and it's not that great. She gave me the option of waiting for my bladder to get full or do a vaginal exam. I was so scared and praying that I chose the vaginal exam as I was about to have a crying break down. Baby was happily moving and doing flips! Heartbeat was great and baby was measuring perfectly. Baby was just hiding!!!

Sorry the picture is blurry! I lost my phone a few days ago and my husbands camera on his phone doesn't focus.

I also attached my first scan. On the left is 7+6 and on the right is 9+6, taken two weeks apart exactly. Look at the changes!!
 



Attached Files:







1911842_10202669299961063_519708831_n.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 6









baby10weeks.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## whigfield

Lovely scan pic! So pleased for your good news! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## 3Minions

Radiance, that's fabulous! Because of your cervix, are they keeping you on more frequent appointments to keep an eye on it to see if you're going to need a cerclage?


----------



## Radiance

3Minions said:


> Radiance, that's fabulous! Because of your cervix, are they keeping you on more frequent appointments to keep an eye on it to see if you're going to need a cerclage?

No, they aren't but once I get to 12 weeks I can start seeing my high risk OB. I'm really thrilled to hear it's closed! and long! I feel much more peaceful now, it was a big relief. Once I get to a certain week, 16-20 they will start injections to help prevent pprom. I had pprom with my sunshines too so that is a little concerning. I won't fully know what's going on until my first high risk appointment. I'm not sure if they will change my original plan because I have now had two miscarriages after, one being from pprom. But right now I'm happy with my reults :)

*adding, I do have increase appointments and scans! But Elijahs stillbirth and some other factors I've had are a big part of that. I love my midwife, she's completely understanding and gets why I feel the way I do. She listens instead of brushing it off like nothing.


----------



## ourturnnext

Excellent news Radiance and lovely scan pics. What a difference two weeks makes to the little beans, amazing x


----------



## AllStar

Fantastic news Radiance! So pleased for you and lovely scan pics, it's amazing how much they change and grow in such a short time.


----------



## CastawayBride

Awesome news Radiance, so glad things are working out for you!!! I hope you get some serious care this time around, I know my doctor has been really trying and I so appreciate it! He does get this look when I say stuff and tells me, "You had a healthy son, never forget that...." Sigh....it is so hard sometimes but we must keep moving along! 

Just think, you are already 25% done with this pregnancy!! Woot Woot :thumbup:


----------



## Jallia

So happy to hear about your fantastic appointment Radiance! Loved seeing your pics as well. :)


----------



## ashaz

Wonderful Radiance! :happydance:


----------



## Lizziemm

Great news Radiance!


----------



## Lizziemm

How is everyone feeling? I spent an hour yesterday morning using the Doppler and couldn't find baby! Went and run some errands and tried again about 2 hours later and found it, but was a very stressful time ... 
And then last night I had a horrible episode of diarrhoea. Anyone had this? So strange, I don't feel ill at all and I feel fine again this morning! Very odd!


----------



## whigfield

Wow! I had the exact same last night Lizzie - really bad diarrhea and now it seems okay again! I think it's possibly because I was constipated before and now my body is trying to get rid of it all..? No idea. :shrug:

Sorry about the doppler. I know I panic like crazy when I can't find the heartbeat too.


----------



## hopefull1982

great news radience :) little bits of good news help us to stay positive!! :) 

i have my dating scan today im terrified to say the least:cry::cry:
its at 3:30pm uk time xx


----------



## CastawayBride

Lizziemm said:


> How is everyone feeling? I spent an hour yesterday morning using the Doppler and couldn't find baby! Went and run some errands and tried again about 2 hours later and found it, but was a very stressful time ...
> And then last night I had a horrible episode of diarrhoea. Anyone had this? So strange, I don't feel ill at all and I feel fine again this morning! Very odd!

I am constipated at the moment :wacko:

I much rather the diarrhea! LOL


----------



## AllStar

Good luck hopeful! X


----------



## whigfield

Haha Castaway! Want to trade? :haha:

Good luck hopefull! I'm sure you'll have a great scan! :hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

hey ladies

I've been stalking but not posting - glad to hear about all the good scans and I'm so sorry to the ladies that have not been so lucky :hugs: 

I've been doing my Doppler may be 2-3x per week and typically find baby pretty quickly, but the heartrate seems lower than I would expect. It's the same as the first time I found it (around 125-135) but when I went in for my scan at 8 weeks it was 175, so I'm thinking my Doppler is not very accurate. Have my 12 week NT scan next Friday - anxious for it! 

I've been pretty sick - sounds like some of you are too. I've had 2 or 3 nights in a row of keeping all meals down, so that has been a relief. My belly is really coming out already, which is nice - makes it feel like I'm actually pregnant and not just sick, haha. 

I saw some of you ladies asking about diarrhea - I've gotten it with this pregnancy randomly and I got it with my pregnancy with my son even worse. I think they call it "pregnancy induced IBS". I go from being constipated to that in the blink of an eye sometimes! It stopped by the end of my first trimester with my son so if any of you are getting it frequently, it should let up - hopefully!! My doctor said it can be from nerves about the pregnancy as well - she hears it from patients that typically have more to worry about in the first trimester. 

Hope everyone is doing well and has some fun weekend plans!! :) I'll try to write more frequently!!


----------



## CastawayBride

whigfield said:


> Haha Castaway! Want to trade? :haha:
> 
> Good luck hopefull! I'm sure you'll have a great scan! :hugs:

Ha ha ha yes actually!!!


----------



## Lizziemm

Good luck hopeful, update us when you can:hugs:

Welcome confusedprego! The reading you are getting on your Doppler could be the placenta? I'm know expert though so don't take my word for it! :wacko:

Whigfield, sorry you are suffering too....but kind of glad I'm not the only one lol! I've noticed I'm a bit more thirsty today, obviously replacing what went through me last night!:blush:


----------



## ourturnnext

I've had random bouts of diarhea too, specially around six/seven weeks. Not really sure what was causing it so I'm just putting it down to 'one of those things' when pregnant!

I quite like having a good clearout sometimes :)


----------



## 3Minions

GL Hopeful! I know you're either 6 or 7 hours ahead of me so your appointment should be fairly soon.

My NT is on the 31st so I still have a way to go. I don't know if I'm showing yet or I'm just fat - I packed on about 10lbs in December after I'd gotten rid of the m/c pregnancy weight. I hate this stage - when you can't feel them, you're not sure what's going on.... And I'd like to say "only 2 more Mondays until 12 weeks and then I'll breathe" but since my m/c was after that I'm being very negative and just waiting for someone to tell me this one is dead too. Sigh. Sorry for being a negative Nancy today.


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> GL Hopeful! I know you're either 6 or 7 hours ahead of me so your appointment should be fairly soon.
> 
> My NT is on the 31st so I still have a way to go. I don't know if I'm showing yet or I'm just fat - I packed on about 10lbs in December after I'd gotten rid of the m/c pregnancy weight. I hate this stage - when you can't feel them, you're not sure what's going on.... And I'd like to say "only 2 more Mondays until 12 weeks and then I'll breathe" but since my m/c was after that I'm being very negative and just waiting for someone to tell me this one is dead too. Sigh. Sorry for being a negative Nancy today.

Same here I saw a healthy little bean with a heart beat and still I sit here petrified. I was put on progesterone as that was low...hoping this little one is hanging on!


----------



## Radiance

hopefull1982 said:


> great news radience :) little bits of good news help us to stay positive!! :)
> 
> i have my dating scan today im terrified to say the least:cry::cry:
> its at 3:30pm uk time xx

I hope all goes well!!! :hugs: Appointments always put me in panics, especially scans.


----------



## hopefull1982

hi thaks for all the well wishes 
everything is fine and baby is measurin 13+2 :)
hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Radiance

hopefull1982 said:


> hi thaks for all the well wishes
> everything is fine and baby is measurin 13+2 :)
> hope everyone is well xx

YAY!!! :happydance: :yipee::headspin::wohoo::bunny: :haha:


----------



## whigfield

Yay congrats!! Did you get a pic? :flower:


----------



## hopefull1982

heres the pic :):happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







baby1.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jallia

hopefull1982 said:


> hi thaks for all the well wishes
> everything is fine and baby is measurin 13+2 :)
> hope everyone is well xx

Yay Hopefull! So happy to read this!


----------



## Jallia

Had our dating scan at 9 this morning and I was terrified until the tech turned the screen towards me and I saw a very active, wriggling baby. I almost cried! Will have to wait for our doctor's appointment until I get measurements, but based on the date she told me to book the anatomy scan, I think we're still on track for October 1st. Soooo relieved and just praying that things keep progressing well. I think we'll finally tell our 4-year-old tonight as he's been asking and praying for a brother or sister for over a year now.


----------



## whigfield

What a lovely little baby hopefull! :cloud9:

Congrats to you too Jallia - would love to see a pic of yours also! :flower:


----------



## whigfield

Sorry I missed you out confusedprego, but welcome back! :hugs:


----------



## Jallia

whigfield said:


> What a lovely little baby hopefull! :cloud9:
> 
> Congrats to you too Jallia - would love to see a pic of yours also! :flower:

I'm embarrassed to say I don't really know how to include an attachment without uploading it to some webspace. :shrug:


----------



## CastawayBride

Jallia said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> What a lovely little baby hopefull! :cloud9:
> 
> Congrats to you too Jallia - would love to see a pic of yours also! :flower:
> 
> I'm embarrassed to say I don't really know how to include an attachment without uploading it to some webspace. :shrug:Click to expand...

I don't know how either! Lol


----------



## Radiance

hopefull1982 said:


> heres the pic :):happydance::happydance:

I'm guessing girl!


----------



## Radiance

Jallia said:


> Had our dating scan at 9 this morning and I was terrified until the tech turned the screen towards me and I saw a very active, wriggling baby. I almost cried! Will have to wait for our doctor's appointment until I get measurements, but based on the date she told me to book the anatomy scan, I think we're still on track for October 1st. Soooo relieved and just praying that things keep progressing well. I think we'll finally tell our 4-year-old tonight as he's been asking and praying for a brother or sister for over a year now.

Congratulations! :hugs: Exciting news!


----------



## Jallia

Added the scan as my avatar for now. I'll have to figure out this picture attachment thing at some point!  Can you guys see it?


----------



## whigfield

If you press "go advanced" for your reply you'll see a little paperclip icon next to the smiley face above the text box. :thumbup: You should be able to attach a pic there!


----------



## whigfield

I can see it! What a cute baby! :cloud9:


----------



## Jallia

whigfield said:


> I can see it! What a cute baby! :cloud9:

Thanks Whigfield, that's so sweet of you to say! Testing out the attachment thing. Thanks so much for your help!
 



Attached Files:







Image2.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## whigfield

I love the detail you can see in ultrasounds - look at that baby's profile, you can see so much! It's amazing. :cloud9:


----------



## AllStar

Lovely scan pics ladies, glad everything went well


----------



## Radiance

Random Post:

My grandma is flying in on April 2nd. The closes airport is the city I delivered Elijah, where my high risk OB is (about 4/5 hours away). I'm a little emotional about it, we haven't been there since I delivered him. I plan on stopping by to get my scan at 17 weeks, our last scan of seeing him alive. I feel so torn.


----------



## whigfield

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## AllStar

Sending hugs radiance :hugs:


----------



## Lizziemm

Big hugs radiance:hugs:


----------



## Jallia

Oh Radiance that's so tough! Think of it as having a beautiful memory to share with his little brother or sister. :hugs:


----------



## Laelani

CastawayBride said:


> Lizziemm said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone feeling? I spent an hour yesterday morning using the Doppler and couldn't find baby! Went and run some errands and tried again about 2 hours later and found it, but was a very stressful time ...
> And then last night I had a horrible episode of diarrhoea. Anyone had this? So strange, I don't feel ill at all and I feel fine again this morning! Very odd!
> 
> I am constipated at the moment :wacko:
> 
> I much rather the diarrhea! LOLClick to expand...

Agreed!!!!!!



hopefull1982 said:


> hi thaks for all the well wishes
> everything is fine and baby is measurin 13+2 :)
> hope everyone is well xx

Glad it went well! 



Radiance said:


> Random Post:
> 
> My grandma is flying in on April 2nd. The closes airport is the city I delivered Elijah, where my high risk OB is (about 4/5 hours away). I'm a little emotional about it, we haven't been there since I delivered him. I plan on stopping by to get my scan at 17 weeks, our last scan of seeing him alive. I feel so torn.

I can imagine that being emotional for you. :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

Well... 13 weeks today! :happydance: My scan is in 2 days. I can't wait!

How are all you ladies doing?


----------



## Radiance

whigfield said:


> Well... 13 weeks today! :happydance: My scan is in 2 days. I can't wait!

Exciting!!


----------



## Radiance

Thank you all :)
It's been really quiet in here lately! I hope you all are well! 

I'm doing pretty good besides my wisdom teeth!! One is putting me in severe pain and giving me migraines, I guess it's time to call the dentist. I'm really hoping I can wait it out another two weeks for second trimester!


----------



## CastawayBride

We leave for Disney on Saturday and can't wait! I go for a check up Tuesday so looking forward to seeing baby. I am getting so round...I bought a bunch of clothes though so I will look cute for vaca and once we get home. :thumb up:

I vacillate from worried to eh its OK and just pray our bean is safe in there. My progesterone got very, very low (7.8) at 8 weeks when it started out at 19. Doc has me supplementing since then, hoping all is well. I am not sure what mine was with my son and if maybe i just run on the low side but Doc said to be cautious and got me on supplements. Placenta should kick in soon so hoping that will give the extra boost I need!


----------



## ourturnnext

I don't know much about progesterone and its levels Castaway but sounds like a good thing you're doctor's being cautious. Enjoy your holiday!

Happy second trimester Whigfield! I'm also 13wks today and seeing as its my birthday I've announced it on facebook, so overwhelmed at people's kind comments.

Have eaten an amazing amount of food this weekend in the absence of booze. Even had a really naughty nibble of some blue cheese and a teeny weeny glass of fizz diluted with fruit juice. Been a very happy day :)


----------



## hopefull1982

hey how is everyone doing?
hope u all had a lovely weekend :)
i feel sooooo relaxed at the mo and after 7 losses thats not an easy thing :/ any way i am feeling baby move and today found babies heartbeat with the doppler i eel so excited about this baby now xx


----------



## whigfield

Sorry about your wisdom teeth Radiance!

You leave for Disney on my birthday Castaway!! Hope you have a great time! :happydance:

Good that you're on progesterone supplements too. I'm sure everything will be fine. :hugs:

Thanks ourturnnext! I'm glad everyone has been so nice. And happy birthday for yesterday too!

Glad you feel relaxed hopefull! I can't wait to get to that point. :haha: That's lovely that you can feel baby moving too. :cloud9:

Well, scan is tomorrow... This time tomorrow, I'll know if everyting is okay or not! I'm just praying that a) baby measures correctly - not behind (which would be impossible based on ovulation dates) or ahead (because I am paranoid I will develop GD :haha:), b) has no visible abnormalities and c) my womb has no issues like another SCH or anything along those lines! If all goes well, we've decided we'll announce officially tomorrow too. :happydance:


----------



## ourturnnext

Good luck tomorrow Whigfield, will be thinking of you and look forward to seeing an update and scan pic. Sounds like everything is going well for you up til now so hopefully tomorrow will be a happy day for you.

Great to hear you're feeling relaxed now Hopefull, maybe you can enjoy the pregnancy now. Its very hard though after a loss, so I don't know how you must have felt after several.

I definitely definitely felt baby move lastnight, it was the unmistakable feeling of a tiny little fish flipping over! So lovely x


----------



## whigfield

I'm so jealous at those of you feeling movement! :haha: I hope I can start feeling movement soon. But I bet it won't start properly until closer to 20 weeks. Booooo!


----------



## Radiance

I really can't wait until I start feeling baby move!! By my scan I can see baby is a very active one. I really think this one is a girl!! 

Anyone else in school? We have about six weeks left and got a week off last week. I go back tomorrow, it's a very stressful time right now (in school). I feel like I can't do it. I'm having to write a 15-20 page essay on something that you would find in history or political science. Once we get this essay over with I will feel much better.


----------



## ourturnnext

Aww everyone's different, I think I'm just lucky because I felt my daughter really early too, at maybe 14 weeks. She was a very active baby right up until she was delivered - she was still kicking right before I pushed her out, the monkey!

Try lying down in a dark quiet room and drink something ice cold and sweet. A milkshake is good. Used to make me feel like there was a fish doing somersaults in tummy!


----------



## Frustrated42

Radiance I feel your pain with school. I finished in November which felt really good to finally be done. It's always a relief when you finish a big project or at least it was for me. I keep debating on whether to go back and get my masters now because I'm having trouble finding a job. 
Hopeful so jealous that you are feeling baby move. 
I have my NT scan in Thursday. I'm so nervous and will be so happy to just to hear a heartbeat. I think I will relax after that. I will be 12+6 then. DH has taken the day off from work to go with me which is nice. I'm just counting down the days now.


----------



## 3Minions

GL on all your scans this week ladies!


----------



## Lizziemm

Good luck for tomorrow whigfield! What time is your scan? Mine is Wednesday afternoon....2 more sleeps... Although i haven't slept properly for the last couple of nights And I know it's because I'm anxious about the scan. 

Am also jealous you are feeling movement ourturnnext! I didn't feel anything with my dd until 17/18 weeks so not expecting it before that this time. But would be awesome if I did!


----------



## whigfield

Good luck frustrated and Lizzie!

Mine is at 1.30pm UK time tomorrow. I just found baby's heartbeat again on the doppler, so I feel a little safer. At least if baby has passed tomorrow on the scan, I know it would have happened in between now and then. I hate thinking like this but until I get proof of a good scan it will always be at the front of my mind! :dohh:


----------



## Lizziemm

I feel the same whigfield! I found heartbeat on Doppler this morning too, will try again weds morning before the scan. It was at the 12 week scan last time that I discovered of had a mmc, so can't help but feel freaked out and always thinking the worst. I hate that I feel like this!


----------



## whigfield

I hope it will pass one day and we can settle back and enjoy our pregnancies. :dohh:


----------



## AllStar

Have a lovely holiday castaway. 

Good luck to all with scans in the next few days I still haven't got a date for mine yet. 

We went for a walk to feed the ducks this morning as weather was so good but it took about an hour and a half there and back and since I've had a really sore back. Just went to bathroom (it's 9.30pm now) and I'm spotting a tiny but. More like brown coloured cm when I wiped. So obviously now I'm panicking. Will wait it out til morning and phone midwife. Not going to sleep tonight :-(


----------



## whigfield

Oh no Allstar! Hopefully it's just nothing. Rest up hun. :hugs:


----------



## Lizziemm

Oh allstar, hope it stops quickly. Keep up posted:hugs:


----------



## ourturnnext

Aww allstar sorry to read that. Hopefully its just a sign that you've overdone it and just need some rest. My SIL spotted at 12-weeks and it turned out to be nothing xxx


----------



## CastawayBride

My scan is tomorrow at 4:45...good luck everyone with your scans :thumbup:


----------



## essie0828

GL for all the upcoming scans. :hugs:


----------



## Radiance

AllStar said:


> Have a lovely holiday castaway.
> 
> Good luck to all with scans in the next few days I still haven't got a date for mine yet.
> 
> We went for a walk to feed the ducks this morning as weather was so good but it took about an hour and a half there and back and since I've had a really sore back. Just went to bathroom (it's 9.30pm now) and I'm spotting a tiny but. More like brown coloured cm when I wiped. So obviously now I'm panicking. Will wait it out til morning and phone midwife. Not going to sleep tonight :-(

I hope everything is ok!! :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

Hope you're okay today AllStar! :hugs: :hugs:

So.. Scan in about 5 hours. What to do with myself? :wacko: :haha:


----------



## AllStar

Thanks everyone. No spotting this morning which is good, will keep an eye on it but hopefully if I take it easy I won't see any more. Docs say (as it's them I was told to call instead of mw) because the hospital is so busy and I'll be getting a scan soon anyway it's best just to wait. Thinking maybe of getting a Doppler now as if I'd had one last night and was able to hear hb I wouldn't be worrying as much as I am now. 

Good luck for scans today x


----------



## ourturnnext

The waiting is the worst, I paced the house ranting and raving until my husband escorted me to the car and drove a very long way round to the hospital haha!! So glad our 20-week scan is 8.45am.

Good luck Whigfield and Castaway and anyone else I've missed out xxx


----------



## Laelani

Good luck to everyone with scans. Allstar I hope it's nothing and you will be able to get some rest once you speak with the midwife. 

I just wanted to pop in and say that I finally made it to 12 weeks! Just 3 more days to go before passing by that miscarriage date and finally being about to breathe and enjoy this pregnancy -- well here's hoping at least.


----------



## ttclou25

AllStar said:


> Thanks everyone. No spotting this morning which is good, will keep an eye on it but hopefully if I take it easy I won't see any more. Docs say (as it's them I was told to call instead of mw) because the hospital is so busy and I'll be getting a scan soon anyway it's best just to wait. Thinking maybe of getting a Doppler now as if I'd had one last night and was able to hear hb I wouldn't be worrying as much as I am now.
> 
> Good luck for scans today x

I had exactly the same a few days ago had little bit of brown spotting and like you say i have my doppler so listened in and everything is ok and now spotting has gone. I have had a bad cough and this can cause spotting with irritation to the cervix. 

Good luck with all the scans coming up im so jealous that you are all so far ahead my 13 week scan is mid april.


----------



## Lizziemm

Glad the spotting has stopped Allstar!
Good luck whigfield, update us as soon as you can!
:flower:


----------



## AllStar

Thanks ttclou, that makes me feel a bit better  x

Thanks Lizzie x

Looking forward to the scan updates!


----------



## whigfield

Well I had the scan!

Baby is measuring 13+1 which means my ovulation date is likely a day out (I suspected, as baby was only 1 day behind at every other scan too) and laid there very peacefully while measurements were being taken! Fluid on the back of the neck measured 1.6mm which I heard is pretty good! And had my bloods done to get my risk back for downs syndrome. The sonographer showed us baby's little hands, feet, arms and legs and right at the end it started wriggling and kicking around, basically all like, "That's enough now mum!"
 



Attached Files:







20140325_145518.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 5









20140325_145615.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 6









20140325_153249.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lizziemm

Awe such cute pics! So happy for you whigfield. Congratulations:happydance: x


----------



## AllStar

Beautiful pics Whig, glad everything is going well


----------



## ourturnnext

They are excellent pics, so clear! Great to see that everything is going well, you can start to breathe a little sigh of relief now.

I'm guessing boy :)


----------



## whigfield

Thanks ladies! I can't tell if there is a nub in the 3rd pic or not - it seems a bit too high up to me to be a nub??? :shrug: If it is a nub though.. Then I'd say it's nearly definitely a boy! :haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

whigfield said:


> Thanks ladies! I can't tell if there is a nub in the 3rd pic or not - it seems a bit too high up to me to be a nub??? :shrug: If it is a nub though.. Then I'd say it's nearly definitely a boy! :haha:

I wish they gave you a potty shot! lol


----------



## whigfield

Me too. :haha:


----------



## 3Minions

Whig, excellent shots!
Anything under 2.8mm is good, so you don't need to worry about that at all


----------



## Radiance

whigfield said:


> Well I had the scan!
> 
> Baby is measuring 13+1 which means my ovulation date is likely a day out (I suspected, as baby was only 1 day behind at every other scan too) and laid there very peacefully while measurements were being taken! Fluid on the back of the neck measured 1.6mm which I heard is pretty good! And had my bloods done to get my risk back for downs syndrome. The sonographer showed us baby's little hands, feet, arms and legs and right at the end it started wriggling and kicking around, basically all like, "That's enough now mum!"

That's enough? Does that mean she saw something ;) In the US they normally will ask if we want to know if they can see what baby is :) So glad all is well!


----------



## whigfield

Oh nope, we didn't see anything. :haha: I did ask but she said it was too early. We'll be booking a private gender scan for around 16/17 weeks.


----------



## ourturnnext

I wonder if they can tell really, they just not allowed to tell us. Surely if they can see brain and heart they can see girl or boy parts!


----------



## whigfield

I'd imagine they'd be able to give a guess or something? It's fun to guess! But I guess there is the problem of the parents taking it as 100% and rushing out to buy pink or blue and then finding out at the 20 week scan it's the other gender. :haha:


----------



## Elsa50501

whigfield said:


> Well I had the scan!
> 
> Baby is measuring 13+1 which means my ovulation date is likely a day out (I suspected, as baby was only 1 day behind at every other scan too) and laid there very peacefully while measurements were being taken! Fluid on the back of the neck measured 1.6mm which I heard is pretty good! And had my bloods done to get my risk back for downs syndrome. The sonographer showed us baby's little hands, feet, arms and legs and right at the end it started wriggling and kicking around, basically all like, "That's enough now mum!"

Aww, so sweet whigfield:) congrats:)


----------



## CastawayBride

Saw our little nugget, as my husband calls him (yes, I feel its a boy lol)...

He was laying upside down moving his arms and legs. So sweet and looks so much like a little baby. Doctor said all looks well and said my progesterone shot up to 50!! So we are good there..thanks to the supplements..:thumbup:


----------



## AllStar

Great news castaway!


----------



## essie0828

Congrats ladies :happydance:


----------



## Jallia

Awesome pics Whigfield! So happy for you :)


----------



## Jallia

CastawayBride said:


> Saw our little nugget, as my husband calls him (yes, I feel its a boy lol)...
> 
> He was laying upside down moving his arms and legs. So sweet and looks so much like a little baby. Doctor said all looks well and said my progesterone shot up to 50!! So we are good there..thanks to the supplements..:thumbup:

Yay! Happy news Castaway!


----------



## ashaz

Such great news ladies with all the scans and people making it to 12 weeks!
How is everyone feeling? Do you think the symptoms are finally improving once you hit 12 weeks? I will find out next Tuesday if the are keeping my oct 13th due date or moving me forward since I measured a week ahead. 
Also I got my fetal chromosome tests back and I am very low risk for all the chromosomal abnormalities including Downs. Also she knows the sex! She is mailing in a top secret envelope and we plan to do a gender reveal either this weekend or next! So excited. 
Have any of you started thinking of names?


----------



## Lizziemm

CastawayBride said:


> Saw our little nugget, as my husband calls him (yes, I feel its a boy lol)...
> 
> He was laying upside down moving his arms and legs. So sweet and looks so much like a little baby. Doctor said all looks well and said my progesterone shot up to 50!! So we are good there..thanks to the supplements..:thumbup:

Brilliant news castaway!


----------



## whigfield

Congrats Castaway! :hugs:


----------



## Lizziemm

Have my scan at 2.30pm today ladies.... And this morning is reeeaaallllyyy dragging already. Am really anxious, woke up at the crack of dawn!:dohh:


----------



## AllStar

Good luck Lizzie, hope the morning passes quickly!


----------



## whigfield

Good luck Lizzie! :happydance:


----------



## CastawayBride

Lizziemm said:


> Have my scan at 2.30pm today ladies.... And this morning is reeeaaallllyyy dragging already. Am really anxious, woke up at the crack of dawn!:dohh:

Ohhh have fun watching your little one!


----------



## hopefull1982

hey everyone :)
yey im 14 weeks today bit nervouse 2 weeks tho as i had a loss at 14 weeks but now i have my doppler i can listen when i want :)
i was listening last night and u an actually hear when the baby kicks aswell lol i cant feel the kicks just like a swishing feeling in my tummy esp when im laid in bed at night

it will come soon enough for u girls lol xx


----------



## whigfield

Congrats on 14 weeks and movement! :happydance: I love hearing the movement too. It's so exciting using a doppler!


----------



## Lizziemm

Hey ladies, all looked good at the scan today! Very pleased but it still doesn't quite feel real yet!


----------



## CastawayBride

Lizziemm said:


> Hey ladies, all looked good at the scan today! Very pleased but it still doesn't quite feel real yet!

Happy you had a good scan!!


----------



## whigfield

Congrats Lizzie! :happydance: Did you get a pic?


----------



## Lizziemm

Hopefully I've attached the picture below correctly!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AllStar

That's great Lizzie! Lovely pic


----------



## ourturnnext

Lovely pic Lizzie! I love how can see the profile of the face so clearly, gorgeous :)

Congrats hopefull on reaching 14wks, great that you can hear movement on doppler. I too am feeling the swishing you describe, so exicitng. I need to get me a doppler!!


----------



## whigfield

Lovely pic Lizzie!


----------



## Radiance

hopefull1982 said:


> hey everyone :)
> yey im 14 weeks today bit nervouse 2 weeks tho as i had a loss at 14 weeks but now i have my doppler i can listen when i want :)
> i was listening last night and u an actually hear when the baby kicks aswell lol i cant feel the kicks just like a swishing feeling in my tummy esp when im laid in bed at night
> 
> it will come soon enough for u girls lol xx

Congratulations on making it to 14 weeks! :happydance:



Lizziemm said:


> Hopefully I've attached the picture below correctly!

Beautiful!! So happy to see everything is going good!



whigfield said:


> Oh nope, we didn't see anything. :haha: I did ask but she said it was too early. We'll be booking a private gender scan for around 16/17 weeks.

I'm not sure when I should get my early 4d scan to find out gender! I really want to know asap :) I was just wondering because I have noticed a lot of people in the UK won't be told until they are at least 20 weeks, a few friends said they aren't suppose to.


----------



## Radiance

I on the other hand think I felt flutters twice this week!!! :D 
I am also starving! it's awful, I feel so nausea because I am so hungry. I've been eating the amounts I should be but it makes me feel guilty I'm not eating more. However if I ate every time I was hungry, I would be eating all day and night... literally! :haha:


----------



## whigfield

@Radiance I don't think too many people pay for private gender scans here unless they're reeeeally impatient like me. :haha: Most people think "I'll just wait the extra 4 weeks and find out for free".


----------



## Radiance

whigfield said:


> @Radiance I don't think too many people pay for private gender scans here unless they're reeeeally impatient like me. :haha: Most people think "I'll just wait the extra 4 weeks and find out for free".

I guess you're right :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## Radiance

I forgot to update- I finally called and made my NT scan appointment! It will be at 8:30am on my birthday, April 11th so hopefully it goes as planned. I've been a little worried ever since my appointment. I also wanted to share my bump picture from last night, I really feel HUGE but I guess I just feel bigger than I look :haha:
 



Attached Files:







1948109_10153947565710315_1713990313_n.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## whigfield

Yay that's so not far away at all! :happydance:

What a cute bump! :cloud9:

I had some weird pregnancy dreams last night. :wacko: I dreamt we had the baby and I was trying to breastfeed, but it wasn't feeding very well, and it became more and more difficult to express milk - so I had to get OH to try helping me out. It was so weird. :haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

We scheduled our NT for April 9th 7:30 at night so no need to juggle our schedules :happy dance:

They will take my blood then we should know boy/girl, but I am thinking boy. :haha:


----------



## AllStar

We still haven't got our days through for our '12 week' scan. We've decided not to get the NT or blood test though so I guess there's not such a rush to get us in. 

Radiance lovely bump! Everyone is starting to notice mine now too as I definitely look pregnant now and not like I ate too much!  

With our other two, we found out the gender at the 20 week scan and had it confirmed at a 3d/4d one a few weeks later. I did consider staying team yellow as this will be our last baby but just don't think I could do it!! :)


----------



## whigfield

Yay Castaway! That will be so exciting to find out what you're having! :happydance:

Could you ring the hospital AllStar, just incase they forgot to send you a letter or something? At 11+5 you should have something through by now!


----------



## hopefull1982

well i was all excited not so much now....
i went to listen for the baby yesterday evening and couldnt find i laid in bed for well over 2 hrs trying so i went and had a bath and got back into bed and after talking to a friend of mine whos a midwife and her explaining that they hide n the pelvis some times and the fact that i found the heart beat before was pure luck.. so i tried again and i heard it v v faintly down in my pelvis and a kick but ive woke up today and still cant find it at all :( and im wondering was it actually there or was i imagining it? so im in a crappy mood today... my oh doesnt want me to use it anymore as i got myself all worked up but its scared me and now im wondering if something is wrong :/

hope u are all ok :) x


----------



## hopefull1982

i feel like i have jinxed it as i bought baby vests yesterday


----------



## whigfield

I'm sure baby is fine and that you heard it! It's a pretty unmistakable sound, isn't it? Your little bub is probably just hiding and making things difficult. :hugs:


----------



## hopefull1982

i hopw so its just really scared the hell out of me :/


----------



## Laelani

Glad to hear all the good news in this thread!!!! Lovely scans! :)


----------



## CastawayBride

hopefull1982 said:


> i hopw so its just really scared the hell out of me :/

It is for this reason I refuse to get a Doppler, when is your next scan? I have to say I agree with hubby give it time and try not to think about it baby was probably hiding!!


----------



## hopefull1982

well i went upstairs before and had a quick listen and found it hiding really low in my pelvis was deffo baby and it kicked so i feel alot better but im getting hubby to hide the dam thing lol x


----------



## AllStar

So glad you found it hopeful. That's why I haven't got a Doppler. Now and then I think it would be a good idea but I just know I'd have a meltdown if I couldn't find it. 

Will phone the hospital tomorrow I think if I don't get a date in the post in the morning.


----------



## londongirl

hopefull1982 said:


> well i was all excited not so much now....
> i went to listen for the baby yesterday evening and couldnt find i laid in bed for well over 2 hrs trying so i went and had a bath and got back into bed and after talking to a friend of mine whos a midwife and her explaining that they hide n the pelvis some times and the fact that i found the heart beat before was pure luck.. so i tried again and i heard it v v faintly down in my pelvis and a kick but ive woke up today and still cant find it at all :( and im wondering was it actually there or was i imagining it? so im in a crappy mood today... my oh doesnt want me to use it anymore as i got myself all worked up but its scared me and now im wondering if something is wrong :/
> 
> hope u are all ok :) x

I heard the heartbeat REALLY clearly since 11 weeks, easily every time I tried. Then a few days ago, couldn't find it - same thing the day after, then yesterday there it was - loud and clear, and same today. It's true what they say. Sometimes they 'hide', and I think this is especially the case when they are low in the pelvis.

I totally understand your worry... so glad you found it again :)


----------



## ashaz

Whew glad you were able to find it!


----------



## essie0828

Hi ladies :hi:

Loving the scan pics and all the good news! It's very encouraging. We have a scan coming up next Wed and I am getting all excited. Worried a little but I am much calmer this go round. Sorta in the "what ever happens, happens" frame of mind. I have tried to hear the heartbeat a couple times with my doppler but I haven't been able to as of yet. Not a big suprise because I'm still packing weight from DD's pregnancy and very early to hear through that just yet. DH keeps asking when we can get excited and I tell him when we hear that first cry:haha: I feel very disconected from this pregnancy. The only time I actually think about being pregnant is when I take my prenatal vitamin and during the evenings I get a little queasy. Boobs are bigger and very sore so that's basically my only reminders. With DD I was throwing up several times a day,so I just don't know what to think this time. :wacko:


----------



## whigfield

I think that's pretty normal to feel disconnected, essie. :hugs: Have you had any scans at all yet, or do you have any coming up? I feel like using the doppler and hearing the heartbeat helped me bond a lot, and having the scan at 13+1 was reaaally helpful too.


----------



## Frustrated42

Hi ladies, 
Went for my NT scan yesterday and and baby was being stubborn and didn't want to move so they could get the measurements. She ended up getting after an hour of trying. I'm measuring ahead at 13+3. I also had a doctors appointment yesterday and that went great. She found the heartbeat with the Doppler after a couple of minutes of looking it was 166 bpm. I feel calmer now about this pregnancy then I have yet. DH and I even went and starting looking at baby stuff.


----------



## whigfield

Congrats frustrated! :happydance: Did you get a pic?

Did your due date change then? Do you want me to update it? :flower:


----------



## Frustrated42

Not sure I want to change my date yet. I got a pic which I took with my phone from the monitor and I also got a disc but I have to go to my parents to look at them because my laptop doesn't have a disc drive.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

congrats to all the successful scans and good luck to those coming up!! 

Had our NT scan today and it also took about an hour to get everything as baby was not cooperating but after an hour, everything was measuring perfectly :) Get bloodwork back in a week, so fingers crossed! 

Morning sickness has finally seems to be nearly done - haven't thrown up since Sunday!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!! :)
 



Attached Files:







12w1dMar282014.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Frustrated42

That's great confused. Glad the morning sickness is finally letting up.


----------



## whigfield

Eeee what sweet babies! :cloud9:


----------



## ttclou25

Congrats on all the scans - babies are getting big!! x


----------



## AllStar

Congrats on the scans ladies, can't wait for ours


----------



## essie0828

whigfield said:


> I think that's pretty normal to feel disconnected, essie. :hugs: Have you had any scans at all yet, or do you have any coming up? I feel like using the doppler and hearing the heartbeat helped me bond a lot, and having the scan at 13+1 was reaaally helpful too.

We had one scan at 6 weeks and saw the heartbeat but nothing since. Anxious for some news. I keep getting discouraged by the doppler so I have put it away until after Wed. DD keeps me busy and distracted and is pretty much saving my sanity:haha:


----------



## essie0828

whigfield said:


> I think that's pretty normal to feel disconnected, essie. :hugs: Have you had any scans at all yet, or do you have any coming up? I feel like using the doppler and hearing the heartbeat helped me bond a lot, and having the scan at 13+1 was reaaally helpful too.

We had one scan at 6 weeks and saw the heartbeat but nothing since. Anxious for some news. I keep getting discouraged by the doppler so I have put it away until after Wed. DD keeps me busy and distracted and is pretty much saving my sanity:haha:


----------



## Radiance

If you hadn't seen or heard baby for two weeks and had to drive about five/six hours away for your NT scan would you call your doctors office and ask for them to check baby's heartbeat a few days before? -I would be in my 12th week already.


----------



## AllStar

Radiance I've been thinking of asking mw if she would try listening for hb, they don't usually do it til your 16 week appointment here but I've just got my scan date through for 30th April when I'll be 16+4! That's over a month away and I just want to know baby is still ok. I'm 12 weeks today and thought I'd be seeing him/her in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Laelani

whigfield said:


> I think that's pretty normal to feel disconnected, essie. :hugs: Have you had any scans at all yet, or do you have any coming up? I feel like using the doppler and hearing the heartbeat helped me bond a lot, and having the scan at 13+1 was reaaally helpful too.

I agree with you on this Whig. I felt after my ultrasound at 10 weeks I started to feel a bond with this pregnancy and my baby, even though I tried so hard not to until after my miscarriage milestone. Until that scan I really disconnected myself on purpose though because I did not want to get attached again and have another miscarriage. I am more relaxed now. 



Radiance said:


> If you hadn't seen or heard baby for two weeks and had to drive about five/six hours away for your NT scan would you call your doctors office and ask for them to check baby's heartbeat a few days before? -I would be in my 12th week already.

Honestly, I would get a doppler (here they do rentals if you don't want/can't buy one, not sure about where you live??) or call and ask the doctor to check ahead. I'm sure everything is just fine but that is a very long drive to take for bad news, ya know? I would want that reassurance that there is a heartbeat. :hugs: 

AFM -- Officially passed my miscarriage milestone!!!! :happydance: Had my miscarriage at just barely 12w3d at 12:31am. I am now 12w4d!!!!! :cloud9: I felt more positive about this pregnancy from the start and now I am feeling really good!!!!! It's an exciting day today.


----------



## ljo1984

Can I join please  I'm 13 weeks tomorrow, following mmc in October.


----------



## Radiance

This question is for me, the day we are getting our NT scan is my birthday and my husband and I's anniversary so really wouldn't want to hear bad news on that day. We are also traveling back to the area we found out Elijah had no heartbeat and delivered. 

We live about two hours away from everything so we don't have nearly any stores. I'm avoiding buying a doppler right now because my uterus is really deep/far and is tilted (backwards) so it makes it really hard to find a heartbeat anyways. No need for me to go into panic!! 

In the US they start at 12 weeks :)


----------



## Radiance

AllStar said:


> Radiance I've been thinking of asking mw if she would try listening for hb, they don't usually do it til your 16 week appointment here but I've just got my scan date through for 30th April when I'll be 16+4! That's over a month away and I just want to know baby is still ok. I'm 12 weeks today and thought I'd be seeing him/her in the next couple of weeks.

That is a very long time!! I've notice I'm fine but once we get to two weeks I need the reassurance, not sure how well I will do when I have to wait a full month.


----------



## Radiance

ljo1984 said:


> Can I join please  I'm 13 weeks tomorrow, following mmc in October.

Welcome!! 



Laelani said:


> AFM -- Officially passed my miscarriage milestone!!!! :happydance: Had my miscarriage at just barely 12w3d at 12:31am. I am now 12w4d!!!!! :cloud9: I felt more positive about this pregnancy from the start and now I am feeling really good!!!!! It's an exciting day today.

Yay!! :hugs:


----------



## ttclou25

I dont know what id do without my doppler i use it every morning just for a few seconds from 8w 4d, i think id spent a fortune on private scans without it.

Welcome - congrats on turning 13 weeks!! Second tri :)


----------



## ljo1984

I've a Doppler too and love the reassurance it gives me. Yesterday it kept moving away from it lol. X


----------



## essie0828

Girls I hate to be a Debbie Downer but my worries are getting the best of me tonight. I've almost convinced myself that I have had a MMC. Pregnancy symptoms are faint and not finding the HB on my doppler are bad signs. I'm almost sure I found DDs HB by this time. I can hear the placenta and know that I should be able to find a hb in the same area but I'm not. Not holding out much hope anymore. Maybe this "disconected" feeling has been around for good reason. DH is off work this week so if I have to have a D&C this will be the perfect time for it. He can take care of DD while I recover and I won't have to explain anything to anyone else.


----------



## hopefull1982

Well I've been trying since last night to find hb and can't find it at all last time I heard it was yesterday morning so I'm freaking out I've tried star jumps ice water and a warm bath to move or wake baby up but nothing has worked so now I'm left wondering if baby is ok till wed when I have a scan and today of all days in the uk is Mother's Day :(


----------



## ljo1984

Just made it official on fb eeeeeek.


----------



## hopefull1982

Well I just went to the hospital and they did a scan and it wasn't very clear but it was clear enough to see that there is no heart beat :( I'm totally deverstated that this has happened again especially after 12 weeks I dunno how I'm gonna go thru this again :( I have to go back tomorrow to Epac for another scan so they can be 100% but I just know nothing will change :(


----------



## essie0828

Awww hopeful so sorry hun :hugs: Nothing that can be said will help but I have been there and I know it's tough. Wishing you the best.


----------



## Lizziemm

I'm so so sorry hopeful xx


----------



## whigfield

Congrats on passing the milestone Laelani! :happydance:

Welcome ljo1984! I'll add you up on the board. Do you know your due date? Sorry for your previous loss. :hugs:

Essie I really hope your feelings are wrong and that it's just normal worries and paranoia that we ladies seem to experience after losses. Maybe the placenta could be in the way, or baby could even be turned away or hiding in such a position?

Hopefull omg. :cry: :hugs: :hugs: I really, REALLY hope that they missed it or something like that. :hugs: :hugs: Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## ljo1984

Hopefull I'm so sorry to hear that! Devastating :-( I knew both time that something wasn't right :-(

I'm due 5th oct whigfield. X


----------



## hopefull1982

The sad thing is that I've been thru this at this stage before so I am aware of what's going to happen when I go in and I'm dreading it :( I'm just totally numb at the moment :(


----------



## ourturnnext

Oh Hopefull I am so sorry to see this :( :( hugs xxx


----------



## Radiance

hopefull1982 said:


> Well I just went to the hospital and they did a scan and it wasn't very clear but it was clear enough to see that there is no heart beat :( I'm totally deverstated that this has happened again especially after 12 weeks I dunno how I'm gonna go thru this again :( I have to go back tomorrow to Epac for another scan so they can be 100% but I just know nothing will change :(

:cry: Did they tell you that? Are you 100% sure? I'm so sorry hopeful :( :hugs:


----------



## essie0828

hopefull1982 said:


> The sad thing is that I've been thru this at this stage before so I am aware of what's going to happen when I go in and I'm dreading it :( I'm just totally numb at the moment :(

Aww sweets, I am so sorry. I know what you face at this point. I had a MMC at 16weeks. It's a very hard thing to get through and my thoughts are with you. Some of my worst memories in life came from that procedure. It's a truly tramatizing experience :hugs: I hope they keep you comfortable and you have good support throughout :hugs:


----------



## ashaz

Hopeful, I am so sorry. Will be hoping for a miracle tomorrow.


----------



## whigfield

Thinking of you today hopefull. :hugs:


----------



## hopefull1982

The dr really didn't say anything yesterday he didn't have the balls to tell me straight but when I asked him if it's normally clear enough to see the hb he said yes in my mind I already knew what they would find I have to go back in 1 hr 45 min for a re scan but they are aending my to the normal bit where u go for it normal scans and it will be full of women with bumps and healthy babies :(


----------



## whigfield

I'm sorry they're sending you to the regular u/s section. I know that feeling all too well. :nope: :hugs: Praying for good news for you today.


----------



## hopefull1982

Not good news I'm afraid still no hb :( as I'm too far on for surgery I'll have to have medical management I had the first tablet today and I'm back in on wed to say goodbye :(


----------



## AllStar

So so sorry hopeful. Nothing I can say that will make anything better but sending you hugs :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

I'm so sorry hopefull. :hugs: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Elsa50501

I'm so sorry hopeful :(.


----------



## Lizziemm

I'm so sorry you are having to go through this again hopeful:hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

so sorry, hopeful!! :hugs:


----------



## ttclou25

omg hopeful - im so so sorry with what you are going through, i cant even imagine the pain this must be to here that and also go through this procedure - i wish you all the strength to get through this horrid time and hope in time things will get easier. Just make you sure an dp have time together to grieve this xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Been stalking Still just wanted to send Hopeful Big :hugs: !!!

Essie I felt the same the whole pregancy like I knew something was wrong and it would end soon... I sure hope that's not the case for U!!! :hugs:

I'm still taking it day by day I canceled my D&C cuz I started bleeding A Hr before my procedure figured at home was best but now I didn't get the testing I wanted!! :(

Best wishes for U all!!!


----------



## ashaz

I am so sorry hopeful! :hugs:


----------



## Radiance

Really worried :cry: I've been having shooting painful vaginal pains for five hours straight. I can literally time them and know when they will come and go. Calling and praying I can be seen tomorrow. :(


----------



## essie0828

Radience I hope you get in to see the doc soon hun and that everything is ok :hugs: 

Thanks sis4us :hugs: I still haven't found anything on doppler and pregnancy symptoms are all but gone. I think sometimes we just know something isn't right. Hope you heal quick hun and this is over soon.


----------



## whigfield

Hoping everything's okay , Radiance. :hugs: :hugs:

Sorry, essie. :hugs: I hope you get an answer one way or another soon. :nope:


----------



## AllStar

Hope everything is ok Radiance and Essie. Are you able to be seen by anyone Essie?

I got a call from the hospital yesterday to say my scan has been brought forward to the 14th so I'll be 14+2. So pleased it's been brought forward but I'm really nervous too. My symptoms have all gone and apart from my wee bump I don't feel pregnant at all anymore. I can't remember worrying like this with my first two, I guess that's what a loss does to you. I keep waiting for the moment when I stop worrying and begin to enjoy it more. Hopefully if scan all goes well in a couple of weeks I will relax a bit more?


----------



## whigfield

Glad to hear your scan has been brought forward. It's a shame they can't do it this week or next week though, just so you'd get the reassurance sooner. I'm sure everything is fine though! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ourturnnext

Radiance how long did your shooting pains last? I had similar ones lastnight after a flurry of housework and carrying a clingy toddler around before she went to bed! But once I'd had a bath and sat down with my feet up they disappeared xxx


----------



## ourturnnext

Allstar, hopefully thats just a sign that everything's settling down, I must admit I've felt alot better since 12weeks. Have much less symptoms and keep forgetting I'm pregnant now and then, how bad is that?????

Essie I hope your little one is just hiding. Mine kept wriggling off into awkward little places during my scan. Was amazed at where they can hide!

We'll never fully relax until we have our babes in our arms xxxx


----------



## 3Minions

Aww Hopefull. I'm so sorry. Why didn't they just give you a d&c? (Unless you opted not for that option of course....)


----------



## 3Minions

I had my NT yesterday and it came back with a great measurement of 1.2mm. I went for a blood test right after and hopefully my doctor has the results for my Thursday appointment. Baby was bouncing around very happily in there which is something the m/c never did - it just sat in one spot. So I'm becoming more hopeful with each passing day that this will truly be our rainbow. I still have another month to go before I pass the m/c milestone and we still haven't told anyone.... But I'm 12+2 today. So far so good.


----------



## essie0828

AllStar said:


> Hope everything is ok Radiance and Essie. Are you able to be seen by anyone Essie?
> 
> I got a call from the hospital yesterday to say my scan has been brought forward to the 14th so I'll be 14+2. So pleased it's been brought forward but I'm really nervous too. My symptoms have all gone and apart from my wee bump I don't feel pregnant at all anymore. I can't remember worrying like this with my first two, I guess that's what a loss does to you. I keep waiting for the moment when I stop worrying and begin to enjoy it more. Hopefully if scan all goes well in a couple of weeks I will relax a bit more?

I go in tomorrow at 1pm for a scan to see what's going on. Pregnancy symptoms are still nil and no hb on doppler still, even though I was supposed to put it away and stop torturing myself :wacko: I'm feeling pretty numb and just want to get tomorrow over. It's very hard to enjoy pregnancy after a loss or losses. It changes your whole prospective. :hugs:


----------



## essie0828

3Minions said:


> Aww Hopefull. I'm so sorry. Why didn't they just give you a d&c? (Unless you opted not for that option of course....)

I know this question isn't for me but I would like to answer it for hopeful as It can be hard to describe emotionally. After about 13 weeks gestation the baby is too big to pass through an undilated cervix. So you have to take drugs that dilate and shorten the cervix then they usually take you to labor and delivery for an induction with pitocin. If the drugs don't work then you have to be manually dilated and they preform a D&E which is a little more invasive than the D&C. I begged for the surgery first thing when I lost my baby at 16weeks and was told I would have to take drugs for a week then report to labor and delivery to deliver my dead baby with mothers that were having their live babies. It's beyond horrible. :cry:


----------



## 3Minions

Essie, I had a D&C at what measured about 14 and a half weeks gestation. My doctor measured me at 16w+3 and I was going to get the luminaria sticks one day and have the D&C the next day, but the ultrasound before the sticks were inserted had me measuring smaller so we went directly to the D&C. I put a couple white pills up my vag and went in an hour later. Because I've had 2 c-sections I will never be given anything that will cause my uterus to contract because even with a m/c I risk uterine rupture. It must depend on what country you're in as to what procedures they will follow. And if the D&E is with the vacuum, then that's what I had.


----------



## Sis4Us

Essie hope U get A happy Surprise Tom I know that wait is Horrid!!! :hugs:

Thinking of U!!!


----------



## AllStar

Thinking of you today Essie x


----------



## whigfield

Congrats 3Minions! That's great. Our baby measured at 1.6mm I think and we got a letter back the other day saying we have a chance of 1 in 100000. :flower: 

Praying for you today Essie. :hugs:


----------



## ourturnnext

Congrats on your happy scan 3minions!

Essie I've got fingers and toes crossed for you today and thinking of you xxx


----------



## essie0828

3Minions said:


> Essie, I had a D&C at what measured about 14 and a half weeks gestation. My doctor measured me at 16w+3 and I was going to get the luminaria sticks one day and have the D&C the next day, but the ultrasound before the sticks were inserted had me measuring smaller so we went directly to the D&C. I put a couple white pills up my vag and went in an hour later. Because I've had 2 c-sections I will never be given anything that will cause my uterus to contract because even with a m/c I risk uterine rupture. It must depend on what country you're in as to what procedures they will follow. And if the D&E is with the vacuum, then that's what I had.

They had me take the cytotec for a week by mouth, then I had 3 inserted vaginally and the luminaria. Hadnt had a c-section at that time so I guess that's why I was put on the pitocin drip for a day. And yes the D&E is the vac evacuation. I suppose its different for everyone and really depends on babys size. Unfortunatly in our case baby was measuring big for 16weeks.


----------



## essie0828

Allstar, whig, ourturn and sis, thank you so much for the well wishes dears. :hugs: Very much appreciated. Only 4 more hours till I get some news.


----------



## whigfield

Will be checking this thread every hour or so for updates. :hugs:


----------



## Frustrated42

I hope everything goes ok today Essie. Thinking of you.


----------



## ttclou25

Oh Essie I gave everything crossed for you sweetheart xxxx


----------



## 3Minions

Oh Whig, those are fabulous odds!


----------



## Radiance

So I got both good and bad news :cry: I am very emotional about this.

I passed out this morning and had to go the hospital. They did the normal vitals, blood work, EKG and IV. Everything looked great, I just need to eat more. I have Hyperemesis Gravidarum. I had my favorite ER doctor, I had him with both of my miscarriages so he does know me and what I have gone through. He wasn't worried about baby but I asked if he would check baby as I am getting worried, I started crying. :blush: He pulled some strings and I was able to get one.

So here comes the bad news. Baby is measuring perfectly, great heartbeat and very active! I can feel flutters now :) But they found I have Subchorionic Herr (SCH). For a normal person this puts them at high risk. It can go away but it can also cause the placenta to die, placenta abruption, preterm labor or stillbirth.

I was already highrisk. I have talked much about my history so here it goes..

I had placenta abruption with my first son, Jack. I had preterm labor with Justyce and Jack. I've had pprom with Justyce, Jack and Hope. And has you all know, Elijah was stillbirth. I have recurrent pprom and preterm labor. My history falls under no known reasons. Now there is a reason that could cause all those things. I was already high risk. 

People say to relax or hope for the best but they have not gone through anything I have. I'm heartbroken, sad and angry. Is it so hard to ask for one smooth pregnancy. :cry:

I'm suppose to have weekly appointments now and if I make it to 24+ they may have to take baby early if it gets bad enough. I am also on bedrest now, nearly impossible as my OH works full time and I stay at home with our two toddlers. 

On a positive note, I am officially 12 weeks now. Scan picture and bump. Baby is a silly one by the way :) Every time the ultrasound technician said, "Ok, be still" baby would wait half way through it and kick as hard as he/she could making the technician have to start over :haha: Baby did it about 10 times!!! 
 



Attached Files:







1505538_10202841962357515_732361285_n.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 7









IMG_20140108_231729_175.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 3Minions

Aww Radiance, I'm sorry it just can't be easy....


----------



## Jallia

Hopeful - I had a good cry on your behalf today. I'm SO sorry you have to go through this. I can't even begin to imagine how difficult this must be. Keeping you in my thoughts and hoping for peace and healing for you.

Essie - Thinking about you and hoping with all I have that you received some good news today. 

Radiance - Also keeping you in my thoughts and sending sticky baby dust your way. Hopefully the bedrest will go a long way towards helping you and the baby make it to as close to full term as possible!


----------



## whigfield

I'm so sorry to hear that, Radiance. SCHs are not fun at all, but bedrest is very important and I hope you can get as much rest as possible and it will start to absorb and go away. Did they give you any measurements for it? Have you been having any bleeding or anything? :hugs: I'm sorry about HG too, that must really suck! :hugs: :hugs:

Hoping everything is okay, essie. :hugs:


----------



## ashaz

Hopeful and Radiance I am thinking of you both! Hugs!


----------



## Radiance

whigfield said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that, Radiance. SCHs are not fun at all, but bedrest is very important and I hope you can get as much rest as possible and it will start to absorb and go away. Did they give you any measurements for it? Have you been having any bleeding or anything? :hugs: I'm sorry about HG too, that must really suck! :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Hoping everything is okay, essie. :hugs:

They didn't, I haven't had any bleeding so that's good. I'm glad they found it though because if I started bleeding any point I would have automatically freaked out. We wouldn't have even known if I didn't ask, they weren't going to check on baby at all. What it can cause is just really scary. Plus, a close friend of mine lost her baby at 15 weeks because of one. I'm staying as positive as I can. I made a journal for food and drink intake, not doing as good as I originally thought I was! I lost 7 pounds in a little less than two weeks so I was a bit disappointed in that. Hopefully after all this it will go a bit smooth. On the plus side, since my uterus is so deep and tilted it's known that it can take a long time to feel any movement and I've been feeling little kicks- they are stronger than little flutters :cloud9:

Thank you all!!

Thinking of you both, essie :hugs:


----------



## 3Minions

I had my first DA yesterday. He said it takes 10 working days to get the full NT results (with the blood test results) so I'll be waiting on that for another week and a bit. My m/c was at 16w so he's sending me for another ultrasound at 15w to check on everything, and I have my anatomy scan booked for 18w. Even though I'm only 12w I've been feeling this little person bouncing around in there since an hour after my NT scan - it's like my brain saw they were doing okay and realized it's okay for me to feel.... This baby feels like my healthy pregnancies - it's bounces and tickles. The m/c was just a lump that grew bigger the whole time, so here's hoping I get the all clear and I have to worry about is growing this little being. Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## ttclou25

Hope everyone is well and cooking nicely :flower::flower:

3minions - great you get to see LO again soon 

Radiance - keep positive thoughts everything will be fine :hugs:

I had a 11 week scan yesterday - private check up and this is my scan im dyiiiiiiiiiiiiing to know if its pink or blue - is anyone good here at doing the skull theory? :haha:
 



Attached Files:







10169158_10152280774049484_693147924_n (1).jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## CastawayBride

Back from vacation, and exhausted! Went for a scan today and all is well with nugget, NT scan this Weds!!!


----------



## whigfield

Yay for all the great scans so far this week! So pleased to hear. :happydance:

Glad that you ladies are feeling movement too! How lovely. :cloud9:

I'm not an expert at all but I always was told boy skulls were more rounded - so yours looks rather girly to me! :flower:


----------



## 3Minions

Lou - no idea about skull theory but good lookin' baby 
Castaway - can't wait to hear about your trip! GL next week.


----------



## AllStar

So lovely to hear about so many happy scans  10 days until ours but it's 6.30pm so it will be a long day waiting! 

I don't think I've felt baby move yet which is worrying me a bit seeing as some of you ladies have at similar stages to me and aren't you supposed to feel your subsequent babies earlier? So with this being number three should I have felt it by now? 

Feeling sick in the evenings again and now getting heartburn which I got terrible with my other babies so fully expecting it to get worse! I don't mind though as long as everything's good with baby and he or she is growing nicely  

Glad you had a nice time castaway. 

I'm rubbish at guessing the sex from scan photos!


----------



## Elsa50501

It's so quiet around here :). Hope everyone's enjoying a mildly weathered spring weekend. 

Id been keeping up with the forum lately but barely commenting,I had been so sick and tired for so longI barely did anything after/before work. 
I've passed 13 weeks:) (yay) my hubby's bday is tomorrow and its our nuchal scan. Heard the heartbeat at my appointment last monday so I'm feeling confident. 

Has anyone else just started feeling human again? Minus all of the gaspains and burping (ew) I'm starting to be able to eat normally again and have some more energy lately. 

Sorry for the typos, updating from my phone as I mash the keys.


----------



## ourturnnext

Hi Elsa, enjoy your scan :) yes I too am starting to feel more human again now that I've reached 15weeks. I can even stay up past 10pm now yayyy! 

Its a funny time this isn't it, the nerves and symptoms of first tri has gone but the 20wk scan and third tri excitement seems a long time away.

Its like being in the middle of a long-haul flight... What do I do now?! :)

Hope everyone's well xxx


----------



## Laelani

Elsa50501 said:


> It's so quiet around here :). Hope everyone's enjoying a mildly weathered spring weekend.
> 
> Id been keeping up with the forum lately but barely commenting,I had been so sick and tired for so longI barely did anything after/before work.
> I've passed 13 weeks:) (yay) my hubby's bday is tomorrow and its our nuchal scan. Heard the heartbeat at my appointment last monday so I'm feeling confident.
> 
> Has anyone else just started feeling human again? Minus all of the gaspains and burping (ew) I'm starting to be able to eat normally again and have some more energy lately.
> 
> Sorry for the typos, updating from my phone as I mash the keys.

Yes I have started feeling better as well and it feels like things are going back to somewhat normal again which is nice.


----------



## CastawayBride

I am glad to say goodbye to first tri, we celebrated while on vacation as we came home and the next day we were in the 2nd tri....I am hoping to start getting my energy back as we spring clean and clean out the spare bedroom...

Hubby was great though. As I napped yesterday (for 6 hours!) he cleaned out the spare bedroom and started working on little projects around the house...huge relief that he is realizing I want this stuff done now, NOT later! :thumbup:


----------



## ourturnnext

Wow a 6-hour nap sounds amazing, well done your hubby :)


----------



## whigfield

Congrats on passing 13 weeks Elsa and good luck at your scan tomorrow! :happydance:

I agree, this kind of time is really strange. I expect everyone I meet to know I'm pregnant because it's on my mind 24/7, but I don't look obviously pregnant yet, so it's really awkward. :haha: I just want some action! But our gender scan is in 13 days, so I'm super excited for that! :happydance:

Your hubby sounds great, Castaway. I wish I could kick mine into gear sometimes. :haha:


----------



## ttclou25

I'm so jealous that your all so ahead!!! I can't believe gender scans are starting, I still have a week half to 13 week scan. 

Are most people finding out??


----------



## ourturnnext

We're not finding out, but my husband wants the sonographer to give him a good look at the genital area so he can try and guess what it is haha! He'd love to find out but this will be our last and so I want to know what a surprise feels like. Its a surprise pregnancy so feels apt that it should stay that way right til the end!

How's everyone's movements? I've felt lots this week! Feels like its rolling from side to side. It obviously has plenty of room thanks to its big sister stretching everything :) x


----------



## CastawayBride

I think the long nap was a result of being on vacation....Disney was exhausting for me but so glad we got to go one more time as a couple!

My hubby did not want to do anything last time, and it drove me nuts. 32 weeks and we had not touched the room and yeah it was a nightmare. This time around we agreed to have everything ready by the beginning of the third tri so I can try to go with the flow and not worry so much!

I have the NT scan this Weds, and blood work will be done to tell us gender. We are having a Bar B Q on April 27th...our baker will have a cake made that we will cut with our family to find out if it is boy/girl!

I wanted to stay Team Yellow but I get so many scans it really is impossible to not know. 

Memorial Day weekend we are going with my sister, two cars, and getting all the items we need for Baby! My parents will then be ordering my nursery set for little one.


----------



## ourturnnext

What a lovely way to announce the gender, I bet there won't be a dry eye in the house! Glad to hear you had a good holiday. I can imagine Disney being particularly exhausting being this stage of pregnancy.

Here's a pic of my bump, growing nicely :)
 



Attached Files:







128.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CastawayBride

Did my attachment work?

This is a photo of me at 12 weeks, quite a bump already with my fluff LOL
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0389.JPG
File size: 115.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## 3Minions

Elsa, I'm so glad someone else is burping up a storm. I've been SO disgusting. Now that first tri is over it's not as bad as it was, but weeks 10-12 were pretty terrible.

When IS everyone having their anatomy scan? I have a scan on the 24th but that's just a 15w one - since my last pregnancy passed at 16w my OB just wants to check on everything. I have my anatomy scan on May 15th when I'll be 18w.


----------



## Radiance

You both look so cute!! 

I already knew I would have an increase of scans this pregnancy but because of the SCH I may be getting even more. One doctor said I needed monitoring each week and how my uterus is I will probably get a scan each time. I'm secretly hoping we find something at our NT scan, I'll be nearly 14 weeks.

I'm very excited to find out gender. We wanted to name our rainbow after Elijah, Eliza (ah-lye-zuh) has stuck with me for a girl. It would be baby's middle name. :cloud9:


----------



## 3Minions

You guys both look so cute!


----------



## Jallia

You're both adorable ladies! Love the pic with Mickey pointing to the belly :) We were supposed to travel to Orlando as a family in August for my hubby's work conference but I'll be about 36 weeks at the time and I think that's cutting it a tad close!

3Minions: My anatomy scan is on May 16th! I'll be 20 wks 2 days (though my dating scan is putting me 4 days ahead of that). We're planning on doing a gender reveal party the next day with cupcakes with pink or blue on the inside. Corny, I know, but I think it'll be a lot of fun :)


----------



## Jallia

ourturnnext said:


> Hi Elsa, enjoy your scan :) yes I too am starting to feel more human again now that I've reached 15weeks. I can even stay up past 10pm now yayyy!
> 
> Its a funny time this isn't it, the nerves and symptoms of first tri has gone but the 20wk scan and third tri excitement seems a long time away.
> 
> Its like being in the middle of a long-haul flight... What do I do now?! :)
> 
> Hope everyone's well xxx

Ourturn, you described EXACTLY how I feel! It was such a relief to see a squirmy baby at the dating ultrasound but now I feel like it'll be forever until I can feel relieved again. Not wishing the days away, but hoping mid-May doesn't take forever to get here!


----------



## ljo1984

I'll be staying yellow. I was with my other two as well. I love not knowing


----------



## AllStar

Beautiful bumps ladies! 

I wish I had the strength to not find out the gender lol I thought about staying team yellow as it's our last baby and we found out with our other two but I don't think I can! I'm so impatient  I do think it's lovely when people keep it a surprise though. 

I don't have an anatomy scan date yet. I only just got my dating scan one which is a week today!! 

Radiance, love the idea of naming baby after Elijah, Eliza is a beautiful name.


----------



## ourturnnext

Lovely bump Castaway!

Radiance that's a lovely naming idea, very poignant way to remember Elijah and I'm sure they'll be honoured when they're old enough to understand.

Think we'll start making plans for DD to move out of the nursery and into the spare room. It'll be fun decorating it and will be a good way to pass some time :)


----------



## whigfield

Ooooh good luck for your NT scan Castaway - and super exciting that you'll know the gender soon too! What a lovely way of finding out the gender, too - all together as a family. That will be so special! :cloud9:

Loving those bump pics too ladies! I can't really put one up because I don't have anything except my usual pudge. :haha:

We have our anatomy scan sometime during the week of the 15th of May! I have a feeling it's the 13th. I should probably check. :dohh: May definitely feels too long away though!

That's such a lovely name and idea, Radiance! I hope you can find out the gender too. I guess that's the one (only?) plus side to a SCH - the multiple scans. :thumbup:


----------



## CastawayBride

whigfield said:


> Ooooh good luck for your NT scan Castaway - and super exciting that you'll know the gender soon too! What a lovely way of finding out the gender, too - all together as a family. That will be so special! :cloud9:
> 
> Loving those bump pics too ladies! I can't really put one up because I don't have anything except my usual pudge. :haha:
> 
> We have our anatomy scan sometime during the week of the 15th of May! I have a feeling it's the 13th. I should probably check. :dohh: May definitely feels too long away though!
> 
> That's such a lovely name and idea, Radiance! I hope you can find out the gender too. I guess that's the one (only?) plus side to a SCH - the multiple scans. :thumbup:

My doc said : pregnancies in a year and half will make you show faster....he was not kidding!! Lol


----------



## ourturnnext

I definitely agree with your doctor Castaway, I've had a bump since 6 weeks!!

Whigfield I also have 20-week scan that week :D cant remember if its the 15th or 16th. I agree it does seem like so far away still. Will be getting to hear the heartbeat for the first time at 16-week midwife apt next week so looking forward to that.

Is anyone still sleeping on their front? I know you're not supposed to but I'm a front-sleeper and although I go to sleep on my side, I nearly always wake up on my front. I remember reaching a stage last time where I couldn't physically do it anymore but was sure it was by now.


----------



## AllStar

I don't sleep on my front but I do always end up sleeping on my back which I know is bad too after a certain time isn't it? I've been trying to stop but still wake up on my back. I'm gonna have to really try and stop!


----------



## whigfield

I sleep on my front when I can, I really love sleeping like that. :dohh:


----------



## CastawayBride

I have a U shaped pregnancy pillow and sleep from left to right side....

I am usually a stomach sleeper too!!


----------



## capricorn1

Hi everyone :flower:

Hope everyone is well? - jeez it's been ages since I've been on and been able to post. I've been so exhausted of an evening that I can rarely muster the energy to log on. 

What lovely baby bumps and scan pictures :) so nice to see all the bubbas growing :)

I had my NT scan a few weeks ago and everything seemed fine and down's syndrome screening results come back as low risk :happydance: so that's one less thing to worry about. At the NT scan I thought we would be around 12+4 weeks but bubs measured ahead at 13+2 so our new EDD is the 22nd Sept (haven't gotten round to changing my signature yet - hopefully I'll manage to do it tonight.)

I had another a week later (@14 weeks)to start measuring the cervix and 1st consultant appointment. Was a bit surprised that the cervical scan was an internal one - so glad I remember to shave my legs :haha:!!!! Makes sense when you think about it, but it never really occurred to me before. Cervix was measuring well and got a quick regular scan afterwards and bubs was doing great :) 

So next scan is on Wed (@16weeks) to measure my cervix again and hoping that everything will be ok. Have been starting to feel quite anxious this last week or so as we are starting to get closer to when we lost our LO (20 weeks). Looking forward to Wed so we can see bubs again and praying all will be ok.

Feel so lucky to have had so many scans so far. 

Anyway, that's my update and hopefully the exhaustion will be lessening a bit now so I can be on a bit more regularly!

xxxx


----------



## whigfield

Yay congrats capricorn! I'll update you on the main page. :happydance:

I'm super bummed at the moment. We agreed to sell our fish tank since a) it's huge and we need the space, and b) water changes and maintenance take so long and are a lot of work on this tank (due to size) that we decided it would be better to just sell and reconsider starting up again at another time. Someone is coming to pickup all the fish tomorrow (minus a small group I kept back to keep in a smaller tank) and I feel so sad. :haha: I know I'll be fine once they're gone! But with 2 dogs and 2 cats already, managing such a massive fish tank as well as a baby is probably going to be too much for us.


----------



## capricorn1

thanks Whigfield!

oh I'd be in a terrible state if I was you - hormones don't help :haha: it must be awful having to give away your little pets :( my parents used to have fish and it wasn't a particularly big tank and even that was a lot of work. 

xxxx


----------



## CastawayBride

Whigfield I had a big tank growing up, they are a lot of work!


----------



## whigfield

Yeaaah, it takes so long and I can't do much because OH doesn't want me lifting anything heavy, so all the buckets back and forth... OH has to do it all! :haha: Oh well. Maybe one day in the future we'll start it up again.

More bad pet related news, but my mom is putting down the family dog today. She's very old and has cancer and diabetes, but it's so sad! She's going to call after the vet has put her down, but I'm glad I'm not there. I would be a complete wreck. :nope: Makes me cuddle my two doggies a little harder today.


----------



## 3Minions

NT results came back normal


----------



## whigfield

Congrats 3Minions! :happydance:


----------



## ourturnnext

Aww Whigfield sorry to hear about your parents dog, that will be really hard for you. My in-laws have a crazy dog which is the first time I've known and loved a pet since it was a puppy so I know how devastated I'd be if anything happened to that mad mutt.

Good news about your results 3minions!

I was thinking about our "one that wasn't meant to be" this morning and got so upset I was late for work. In a parallel universe, I'd be 24-weeks now. I think I'd like to do something symbolic on what would've been our due date. Although the pregnancy only lasted til five weeks, I won't ever forget it. Funny when it hits you isn't it, was so unexpected. Need to keep looking to the future and focusing on growing this little nugget and keeping my crazy toddler under control x


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> NT results came back normal

Great news!!


----------



## CastawayBride

ourturnnext said:


> Aww Whigfield sorry to hear about your parents dog, that will be really hard for you. My in-laws have a crazy dog which is the first time I've known and loved a pet since it was a puppy so I know how devastated I'd be if anything happened to that mad mutt.
> 
> Good news about your results 3minions!
> 
> I was thinking about our "one that wasn't meant to be" this morning and got so upset I was late for work. In a parallel universe, I'd be 24-weeks now. I think I'd like to do something symbolic on what would've been our due date. Although the pregnancy only lasted til five weeks, I won't ever forget it. Funny when it hits you isn't it, was so unexpected. Need to keep looking to the future and focusing on growing this little nugget and keeping my crazy toddler under control x

I hear you my second baby was due May 28 and my son would. E 1, July 18th. Going to be a hard summer sadly.


----------



## whigfield

I feel the same. For me it's guilt - why does this baby have a healthy womb with no SCH to grow in, and the other baby had to suffer a SCH? That baby would be 9 months or so now so perfectly feasible for me to have had both of these babies. :nope: Same goes for all of my losses actually.


----------



## AllStar

It's hard to think of what would have been isn't it. I would have been just over 22 weeks now if we hadn't lost our little bean. I have strange, mixed feeling that I think only people who have been in the same situation can understand. I feel so grateful and happy for the little one I have now and I know I wouldn't have him/her if I didn't lose the other LO but at the same time I still feel so sad that I did lose it. I know I couldn't have had both but it's still hard to think about it. We're definitely going to do something this august when our LO was due. 

We went away for a couple of days with the kids and did a lot of waking and my back and hips are so sore now. Trying to rest up a bit today and hoping it goes off a little, I'm not ready for the SPD to start yet! 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## CastawayBride

NT results came back normal very relieved!

I DID gain another 2 pounds after the 4 I gained on vacation. I am 5 pounds away from the total weight I was when I delivered my son. :cry:

When they told me my weight my BP actually spiked I was so upset. Doctor said I can limit my calories but to stick to about 2000 so I am going to start doing that again. sigh...

On a funny note our little nugget was cute! Hubby is convinced its a girl as he said "she has your nose this time.." lol We had the blood work done, we moved the Bar B Q to the first weekend of May to ensure the Baker has enough time to make the cake.


----------



## ljo1984

I would have been due the 25th of this month!! :-(


----------



## capricorn1

congrats on all the NT results ladies :happydance:

Our LO's due date was a couple of weeks ago and it was very hard no bones about it. Feel incredibly guilty and sad that she isn't here and then feel even more guilty that I'm betraying our little bean and vice versa.... I can't get my head round these emotions sometimes. 

Had scan on wed and bubs is doing great :happydance: We asked about finding out the sex, but the sonographer said she wouldn't do it until at least 18 weeks as only about 45% accurate til then. 

Unfortunately my cervical measurement was 25mm - the cut off for getting a stitch put in - it had reduced dramatically over the last 2 weeks. I didn't get to see my consultant after the scan, we saw another Dr who said that we should come back in 2 weeks for a repeat scan and take it from there. We didn't want to wait that long and after much discussion she agreed to have me come in again in a week for a repeat scan and we requested that she talk to my consultant the next morning (today) and get his opinion. She also said if I wanted to have the stitch now I could have it but she scared me a bit with the risk of miscarriage and infection and also said it would only prolong a pregnancy for a few weeks!!! I am pretty sure that that is not correct.

Managed to get to see my own consultant this afternoon and he was great :thumbup: straight down for a re scan which he did myself and all measurements were above 30mm so although there has been some reduction it's not as bad as we thought. He's put me on progesterone gel to try and maintain cervix length and I will be rescanned again in a week. So fingers crossed my cervix wont have reduced any more.

xxx


----------



## confusedprego

Capricorn - have you had trouble with your cervix in the past? I had a LEEP procedure about 5 years ago done and with my last pregnancy they checked my cervix every two weeks but it was always 40-50mm and it was 45mm at my last apt so they said I don't need to have it checked all the time this time. They told me that the stitch would prevent the cervix from opening until the very end, so I don't think what your doc said is true, plus I have a friend who has had the stitch twice due to losing two babies from cervical incompetence (I hate that term) and both babies went to nearly full-term - one was 39 weeks and the other 38. 

Hope it stays long for you and you don't have to worry about the stitch but they do it for a reason - it works!!


----------



## whigfield

Sorry to hear about the issues with your cervix capricorn, but I'm glad they're keeping an eye on everything and have some treatment plans lined up for you. :hugs:


----------



## Radiance

I haven't been posting much. I still have the SCH-blood clot but the doctor didn't say anything, I assume it's because they sent it to my midwife. We didn't get great news at our NT scan. It was emotionally hard to began with as my scan was the same place we went to see if they could see why Elijah was stillbirth. 

Our baby had a great heartbeat, a lot of movement and was just perfect! My blood work however wasn't that great, they didn't find any markers though during the scan. Our baby has a big chance of having down syndrome, possibly another Trisomy we are unaware of right now. Also, my PAPP was very very very low- much lower than the normal. This is known to cause preterm labor/pprom and stillbirth in third trimester. I was already starting injections in about a week/two. My high risk appointment and my genetic appointment are in 2-4 weeks. We (husband and I) are getting some blood work done and then I'm get some other test done. I was given the option of amniocentesis or CVS (Chorionic Villus Sampling- removing a piece of placenta now) but I denied both. The risk worth with it.


----------



## capricorn1

oh radiance sweetheart so sorry that the nt appointment didn't go well. I'm sure it's a really difficult time for u and dh not knowing. so if I understood correctly anatomically the baby looked good but ur blood work showed up something for concern?-sorry if I've picked that up wrong. did they give u an idea of how likely it was the baby has a trisomy? so so sorry that u have this to deal with on top of the general anxieties we have with pregnancy after loss. but everything might still b ok.

confused - no I've not had any issues with my cervix before (that I am aware of anyway). I ended up being admitted for monitoring last night as I was having shooting pains in vagina and then started having period type cramps and back pain. had another internal and cervix was closed and long - oh my it was painful though. had weird stretching type pain down there overnight but on the whole better this morning. back pain still there though. anyway just waiting to hear what the Dr thinks - trying to convince myself that it''ll b ok and this isn't the start of labour but I'm not doing too well on that front. 

sorry for any typos I'm on my phone
xxx


----------



## capricorn1

ps I'm totally ok with getting a stitch if necessary and it's great to hear such positive success stories, i ddon't want to take any chances with this baby. it was just the Info the Dr we saw on wed didn't seem to make sense iykwim


----------



## whigfield

Sorry to hear about that, Radiance. :nope: I hope everything is fine with your baby and that the pregnancy continues okay. :hugs: Is there any way your appointments can be brought forward?

And you too, capricorn! I really hope it's just some insane growing pains. Your cervix is long and closed though which is really good, right? :hugs: Will keep my fingers crossed for you, and Radiance as well.


----------



## AllStar

Sorry to hear you are both having a difficult time right now :hugs: 

14 weeks today! 

I breathed in burning plastic fumes yesterday so I was a bit worried for a while but I feel fine this morning so hopefully baby is too. Scan on Monday so hopefully will see for sure. Also had a tiny amount of brown tinged cm last night but I stretched to open windows wide and was running about to get the kids far away from the smoke so hoping it's due to that.


----------



## Laelani

Good morning ladies! I am sorry I was unable to go back and read what I have missed. I am super sick with a chest cold and just wanted to post a quick update.

Yesterday we had our monthly prenatal appointment. All is well and baby's heart rate was 155bpm, though she had a hard time to get it as baby kept moving. We are going for a private 3D gender scan on May 6th so we will find out very soon the gender. We also bought baby shower invitations and we even started our baby registry! We won't be giving out the registry codes until after we find out the gender and update it but it's nice to have that started. 

Hope you ladies are all well. :flower:


----------



## Radiance

capricorn1 said:


> oh radiance sweetheart so sorry that the nt appointment didn't go well. I'm sure it's a really difficult time for u and dh not knowing. so if I understood correctly anatomically the baby looked good but ur blood work showed up something for concern?-sorry if I've picked that up wrong. did they give u an idea of how likely it was the baby has a trisomy? so so sorry that u have this to deal with on top of the general anxieties we have with pregnancy after loss. but everything might still b ok.

The scan looked great! I'm sure I'll hear more from midwife when I see her on Thursday. The ultrasound technician didn't say anything but I did briefly speak to a doctor and genetic counselor. I travel about 4-5 hours to my high risk/genetic specialist and for my important scans so that's why they are spread out into weeks. It's very hard not knowing. I will love this baby regardless but I would like to be able to prepare in any way I need to. My chances were 1:350- so I did pass the test but that result was from my good scan and my blood work together. The chances with just blood weren't great at all. For my age it should have been at least around 1:1600. I'm quite young and I think that's where they got concerned because the result I got you would normally find in someone that is in their 35-36 year. They may or they may not find anything in these test but I think either way it will help. We really won't know anything until we are 18-20 weeks and have the second blood work and another scan. The 20 week scan is normally when they can find markers. 

I hope you are doing ok!! I know how scary it can be with IC. Are you planning on getting a cerclage? 



whigfield said:


> Sorry to hear about that, Radiance. :nope: I hope everything is fine with your baby and that the pregnancy continues okay. :hugs: Is there any way your appointments can be brought forward?
> 
> And you too, capricorn! I really hope it's just some insane growing pains. Your cervix is long and closed though which is really good, right? :hugs: Will keep my fingers crossed for you, and Radiance as well.

I answered your question in the comment above :haha:


----------



## 3Minions

Radiance, have you checked with your insurance provider to see if they'll cover all or part of one of the non-invasive blood tests like the panorama or the Materna21? I have a friend in Indiana who had hers completely covered.... I think it takes about 10 days to get results and they're 99% accurate or something like that so you'd have your answers much sooner than the 18-20w scan. 

BIG hugs. I know what you're going through because I got bad results with my last pregnancy. I think mine were 1:276 or something. It's awful waiting for the ultrasound. Remember though - you have a 349/350 chance of having a perfectly healthy baby in there.


----------



## Radiance

3Minions said:


> Radiance, have you checked with your insurance provider to see if they'll cover all or part of one of the non-invasive blood tests like the panorama or the Materna21? I have a friend in Indiana who had hers completely covered.... I think it takes about 10 days to get results and they're 99% accurate or something like that so you'd have your answers much sooner than the 18-20w scan.
> 
> BIG hugs. I know what you're going through because I got bad results with my last pregnancy. I think mine were 1:276 or something. It's awful waiting for the ultrasound. Remember though - you have a 349/350 chance of having a perfectly healthy baby in there.

It wasn't just the DS. My PAPP-A was 0.12 and my hCG was 0.42 both under the normal line and they both are markers of a genetic mutation. I'm praying if baby has something it's not life threatening. My SCH doesn't add anything good to this either 

My insurance won't cover any and a lot of the test we are doing are a few thousands. I'm looking into my moms work insurance as I can be added and I've heard they pay things like that. I was going to try and get that test done and there are a few others we are doing that's worth looking into. My insurance won't because of my age :/

It definitely hit me today, still in a lot of shock.


----------



## CastawayBride

Radiance said:


> 3Minions said:
> 
> 
> Radiance, have you checked with your insurance provider to see if they'll cover all or part of one of the non-invasive blood tests like the panorama or the Materna21? I have a friend in Indiana who had hers completely covered.... I think it takes about 10 days to get results and they're 99% accurate or something like that so you'd have your answers much sooner than the 18-20w scan.
> 
> BIG hugs. I know what you're going through because I got bad results with my last pregnancy. I think mine were 1:276 or something. It's awful waiting for the ultrasound. Remember though - you have a 349/350 chance of having a perfectly healthy baby in there.
> 
> It wasn't just the DS. My PAPP-A was 0.12 and my hCG was 0.42 both under the normal line and they both are markers of a genetic mutation. I'm praying if baby has something it's not life threatening. My SCH doesn't add anything good to this either
> 
> My insurance won't cover any and a lot of the test we are doing are a few thousands. I'm looking into my moms work insurance as I can be added and I've heard they pay things like that. I was going to try and get that test done and there are a few others we are doing that's worth looking into. My insurance won't because of my age :/
> 
> It definitely hit me today, still in a lot of shock.Click to expand...

I did Harmony last time, Panarama this time....if your insurance does not cover it I hear the company is great on writing off what you owe if you can not finically afford it. Hope that helps!:thumb up: I think most girls paid like 350 tops.


----------



## 3Minions

Based on what castaway said I found this for you Radiance (since I'm sure you have enough on your mind in case you want to follow up on this stuff): 
From the Panorama site: "How much does Panorama cost?
Natera understands that prenatal testing is an important decision for expecting mothers and their families. For this reason, Natera strives to make this test affordable for all patients and has developed a variety of programs to assist with paying for this test. For information about options for patients on Medicaid, Tricare, patients without coverage, or who may need assistance with paying for Panorama or the Panorama Microdeletion Screen, please contact Natera at 650-249-9090."

You can contact the Harmony test guys M-F at Toll-free: 1-855-9-ARIOSA (855-927-4672)

I found this for California in general - I don't know what a prenatal diagnosis center is but it might save you some money?: https://www.acog.org/About_ACOG/ACO...er_2013/California_Prenatal_Screening_Program

And sorry if you feel like I'm trying to push this on you - I'm really not. I'm in Canada and the amount you guys have to pay for your care sometimes is insane, so maybe this is just an alternative you haven't had time to check in to yet. Anyway, I'll leave it at this and wish you all the best. Hugs.


----------



## Radiance

Thank you both :) I'll keep everyone updated on what's going on.


----------



## AllStar

Thinking of you Radiance :hugs: hope you get some answers soon


----------



## whigfield

Same here, Radiance. Keeping you in my thoughts! :hugs:


----------



## AllStar

Scan today! Really nervous now, haven't seen the baby since 9 weeks and still don't think I've felt him/her move yet so panicking something's wrong. It's not until 6.30pm so have to wait all day :-/


----------



## whigfield

Good luck Allstar! I'm sure all will be great. Sorry you have to wait until 6.30 though - that sucks! :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

16 weeks for me today.. Avocado size. Haven't used the doppler in a couple of days, but hoping everything is going great. Can't believe I have come this far. :happydance:


----------



## 3Minions

Whig, that's awesome 
Allstar, what a long day! Good luck!


----------



## AllStar

Happy 16 weeks Whigfield! :)

Thanks ladies, scan went brilliantly! Baby kept curling up and wouldn't straighten out to get a good measurement so she had to measure his/her head circumference in the end to get a date. Dates exactly matched the early scan we had so due date is still 11th October. So so happy :)


----------



## whigfield

Yay Allstar! So glad your scan went great! :happydance: Did you manage to get any pics?


----------



## AllStar

Got this one. It's crazy how much they change in just a few short weeks 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## whigfield

Great pic! Gorgeous looking baby. :cloud9:


----------



## Radiance

I can't believe how fast it is going by now! It feels like yesterday I was 5+4 weeks and terrified! 
I forgot to share our last scan pictures.. I'm really starting to think boy!!

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







1653349_10202894843759517_3730489323860306121_n.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 7









10001498_10202894843079500_12028599702060864_n.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 7









10177218_10202894842359482_6217727167214625803_n.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 7









10257924_10202894842799493_2286633447985023665_n.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 3Minions

Radiance, why are you thinking boy? Just a feeling you have?

I had an u/s at 7w and one at 11w and I have yet to take the pictures they offer me. I have a scan next week at 15w and I don't know if I want a picture yet or not. I'll be past my m/c date by the anatomy scan in May, so I may wait until then. I'm not sure. Who else (in addition to Castaway) has yet to make it past the point at which they had their loss?


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> Radiance, why are you thinking boy? Just a feeling you have?
> 
> I had an u/s at 7w and one at 11w and I have yet to take the pictures they offer me. I have a scan next week at 15w and I don't know if I want a picture yet or not. I'll be past my m/c date by the anatomy scan in May, so I may wait until then. I'm not sure. Who else (in addition to Castaway) has yet to make it past the point at which they had their loss?

I take the photos but I guess I am still a bit detached. I won't be past my milestone till 33 weeks....by then we will be setting up my delivery LOL I am surviving by going one week at a time this pregnancy, so far its helped.

My Supervisor asked me to go to HR yesterday to "figure out when my leave will begin/end" I just looked at her like, really? I am 14 weeks this Friday and we are discussing this? It sent me in a tail spin. I did go and talk to her and we went over it but she told me to not worry we can figure out paperwork later. I didn't tell my Sup but I put in a vacation request for the last week of August, I am going out then! :haha: I will use two weeks personal time and then 4 weeks of FMLA time and we are doing the induction either 38/39 weeks.


----------



## whigfield

Oh wow, another gorgeous baby! :happydance: I get boy vibes from your pics too Radiance!


----------



## AllStar

I'm rubbish at guessing boy or girl from scan pics. People have been saying boy to me too?


----------



## Radiance

3Minions said:


> Radiance, why are you thinking boy? Just a feeling you have?
> 
> I had an u/s at 7w and one at 11w and I have yet to take the pictures they offer me. I have a scan next week at 15w and I don't know if I want a picture yet or not. I'll be past my m/c date by the anatomy scan in May, so I may wait until then. I'm not sure. Who else (in addition to Castaway) has yet to make it past the point at which they had their loss?

I'm 50/50 right now but leaning towards boy. Our last scan really made me think boy, baby just looks boyish to me. :) We have awhile to go to get to the week Elijah past away.


----------



## Radiance

AllStar said:


> I'm rubbish at guessing boy or girl from scan pics. People have been saying boy to me too?

I've been awful at guesses lately, I'm usually excellent! I want to say girl to your scan picture but I see why people would say boy.


----------



## whigfield

I think girl for you AllStar! Obviously my guessing is crap but just the vibes I get. :flower:


----------



## ttclou25

I havent written for ages!! I do check in though on you all but with a toddler rarely get to write anything. 

I had my 12 week scan today and it happened to be my sisters best friend the sonographer so he gave me tons of pictures and i asked what sex and he said i really should say but its looking very likely your having a boy - so im really excited to know so early ive been dying to know. 

My mum was a bit annoying i told her and she said oh well you need to try again for a girl after this - YER right this is it no more!!!! If im destined for 2 boys im more than happy, as long as they are healthy and happy


----------



## whigfield

Ohh that's so exciting ttclou! 2 boys would be great! :happydance:


----------



## Jallia

Just stopping in to say hello and loved seeing those gorgeous baby scans! I'm terrible at guessing gender but our 4-year-old has guessed for several family members and friends and he's been right every time so far! I suppose his odds are pretty good at 50% but to get about 6 in a row correct is kind of impressive. Maybe I should ask what he thinks of all the scan pics for fun.


----------



## whigfield

Haha! That sounds like a good idea Jallia! :haha:


----------



## AllStar

Great idea Jallia! My DS is convinced we're having a boy?


----------



## whigfield

Dreamt I lost baby last night. Woke up crying. I hope it's not a sign and just my worrying. :cry:


----------



## AllStar

Oh that's so awful Whig. How horrible to wake up to. I actually dreamt that too at the beginning of this pregnancy and so far all these weeks later everything is still ok. I think we just dream stuff like that sometimes because even when we aren't consciously thinking about it all the time, it's always at the back of our minds. It upset me for a good few days after though as I kept thinking about it. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## whigfield

Thanks, AllStar. :hugs: I had 2 dreams in the first trimester as well, but this is the first one I've had in 2nd tri and the first dream that's featured a 2nd tri loss, too. :nope: I have been worrying the past couple of days though - I was feeling movement for a while,and in the past 2/3 days nothing.. Which I KNOW is completely normal, but I don't know, paranoid I guess. :dohh: I did use the doppler this morning and baby's heartbeat was there but faint - wondering if it's more towards my back which would explain why I'm not feeling anything? He/she kept kicking the doppler though.


----------



## Radiance

That's awful :( I am so thankful I haven't! *Not scaring you, this just happens to me and is why I'm thankful* The only time I've dreamed of death it has happened. I always (literally severally times) dreamed Elijah was stillbirth. It was a stab in the heart when it happened. I kept telling myself it wouldn't, I was already freaked out because my previous ones had came true shortly after. Sometimes I think he was warning me, he was so peaceful and had the biggest smile across his face when he was born. 

I'm sure everything is fine! :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

I'm so, so sorry for your loss, Radiance. I can't imagine how painful that must have been, and dreams before too, awful. :nope: I'm hoping in my case it's just linked to my worrying (I am a stress head by nature), but time will tell, I guess. I didn't dream about losing Angel but we still lost him, so I don't know. Hopefully it works in reverse for me. :shrug: I'm super glad you haven't had any dreams like that, too.

Well, I have the gender scan today! I'm just hoping nothing shows up abnormal or wrong on the scan and finding out the gender is a bonus. :haha:

I was up and down most of the night peeing. Felt a bit like a UTI (which I am prone to), but I also get flare ups of it without it going full blown when I am stressed too, so I'm hoping it's just that. I also need to poop really bad and I'm super constipated, so I am eating as much fruit as I can to push it all through before I have to go for the scan. :haha:


----------



## AllStar

Hope the scan went well!!! Do you know what team you are on?!


----------



## Elsa50501

Hey everyone, 
Hope everyone's starting to feel well. It seems like many of us are now in the second tri.

I just wanted to stop in and give a quick shout out to my fellow October 11th ladies and say congrats on 15 weeks today! :yipee:

Also, for those who celebrate I hope you had a nice Passover and/or will have a nice Easter!

Continued babydust to everyone :dust:.


----------



## AllStar

Happy 15 weeks to you too!


----------



## Elsa50501

Also, this is really cool and interactive. https://www.msichicago.org/whats-he...our-beginning/make-room-for-baby/interactive/ It shows week by week what happens to your innards as your uterus expands. I've been showing it to my hubby as my bump is starting to show little by little.


----------



## 3Minions

Elsa, that's a really neat link!


----------



## whigfield

Eeeeek. Well...

We're team blue!!! :happydance: :blue: :happydance:

Best of all baby seemed to be in great health (if fairly shy!). I was so relieved when we saw a heartbeat. Finding out the gender was just a fun extra! :haha:

    
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20140419-WA0001.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Radiance

whigfield said:


> Eeeeek. Well...
> 
> We're team blue!!! :happydance: :blue: :happydance:
> 
> Best of all baby seemed to be in great health (if fairly shy!). I was so relieved when we saw a heartbeat. Finding out the gender was just a fun extra! :haha:

Beautiful baby!!! So cute!! Congratulations on a baby boy :happydance: <3


----------



## AllStar

Congratulations Whigfield on your gorgeous baby boy!! Glad all is well


----------



## AllStar

Great link Elsa, really interesting! :)


----------



## CastawayBride

Whigfield congrats on your little boy what great news!!!:happydance:


----------



## 3Minions

That's awesome Whigfield


----------



## ttclou25

Congratulations on team blue :flower:


----------



## whigfield

Thanks ladies! :happydance: Can't believe we are going to have a son! It's making it all feel a bit more real. :cloud9:


----------



## Jallia

Congrats Whigfield! My son said boy to your ultrasound pics and girl to Allstar's so we'll have to see if he's 2 for 2! He has flip-flopped on our own baby though from boy to girl so not sure what's up with that!


----------



## Jallia

Whigfield, I think we're due on the same day! Our original dating ultrasound at 7 weeks put our due date on Sept 29th and our midwife would like us to go with that as I have a history of ovulating a little earlier than most. If someone could please change it for us on the first page it would be appreciated. :)


----------



## Frustrated42

Congrats on team blue Whig! DH and I are staying team yellow. My choice not his he wants to know now.


----------



## confusedprego

Wow, whig! That's quite the definitive potty shot!! congrats! :)


----------



## whigfield

Awww, your boy sounds really good at this Jallia! :haha: And no worries, changing your date now. Due date buddies! :happydance:

I wish I was patient enough to remain team yellow, Frustrated! :haha: I couldn't even wait until 20 weeks. :haha:

Thanks! :cloud9:


----------



## AllStar

I'm tempted to stay team yellow but just don't if I can! Haha, I'm so inpatient. My cousin just had a wee boy and she said it was lovely having a surprise which kind of makes me want to but dh and ds are so keen to know! :)


----------



## Frustrated42

It wasn't a hard decision for me to make. I want the surprise something to look forward to I guess. DH really wants to know but has excepted that we are staying team yellow. We started on the nursery on the weekend can't wait until it is finished to be able to post pics but we have a long way to go.


----------



## CastawayBride

I wanted to stay team yellow, but then my husband reminded me we are getting scans every week and yeah, we would figure it out! :haha:


----------



## Radiance

Ladies emotions are hitting hard again!! We are going back to SF- where we delivered Elijah. I'm having my genetic appointment and the blood work done Wednesday and on Thursday we are going to the high risk appointment. I'm already in tears and panicky about it. Please tell me I'm not the only one! I'm not sure if it's from my fall yesterday, didn't hit my stomach at all :( or the overwhelming feeling I get when we have to go back but I had a dream we lost baby!! May call and ask for a quick heartbeat check.


----------



## Radiance

:cry: Update: Went in for reassurance. The doctor did a scan and we could see baby perfectly, baby was still with no heartbeat. The technician came and confirmed it. They said baby was a boy but I want it confirmed before calling baby boy/girl. I still have the genetic appointment/blood work and most likely will be induced there, same place as Elijah. I do trust them there unlike here. I was nearly 16 weeks, absolutely devastating and shocked. :cry:


----------



## whigfield

Oh my god, Radiance. I am SO so sorry! This is so awful! I can't believe it. :hugs: :cry: :cry: :cry: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## AllStar

Oh Radiance I am so so sorry. I know I can't say anything that will make you feel any better but just know we are thinking of you and are here if you need us. :hugs:


----------



## Elsa50501

I'm so sorry Radiance :(


----------



## CastawayBride

So sorry Radiance....


----------



## 3Minions

Oh Radiance....


----------



## Lizziemm

So very sorry Radiance x


----------



## capricorn1

:hugs:Radiance, I am so so sorry ..... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Radiance, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ashaz

Radiance, I am so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## ourturnnext

Oh Radiance I don't know what to say, that is just so cruel and unfair xxxxx


----------



## Laelani

Omg Radiance I am just reading this now. I am so very sorry. Words cannot express how much I feel for you right now. :hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

My genetic testing didn't work so I have to repeat the test... They take so many vials of blood. Wahhh!!!


----------



## Elsa50501

Oh no! I swear, I don't know how we pregnant ladies don't end up with track marks with all these needles and vials of blood.


----------



## whigfield

Sorry to hear Castaway. I hate blood tests especially when they want lots of vials from you!


----------



## Radiance

Just updating, when we found out there was no heartbeat both the ER doctor and technician were calling baby a boy but I was too focused on the heart to see anything else. I want to know it's a boy before actually saying it is a boy. I still haven't delivered. In the little city I live in they will only do D&C, I'm against that so I'm going "naturally" and if that doesn't work soon then I will get medication to start it up. Three days of knowing and still carrying is awful. 

I went to the genetic appointment yesterday and they did 12 test, I only knew of 5. They took a lot, 16 tubes. All the test will be back within three days she said. I'm suppose to have an appointment today but I don't think my midwife knows and I'm not in the mood to break down in public.

I'm in complete shock. I knew the odds weren't looking great but I was expecting it to be much farther along when something did happen. And again, there was no signs of anything being wrong.


----------



## 3Minions

Radiance, my heart goes out to you. I had my m/c at 16 weeks and had to carry what I knew was a dead baby around in me for a week before they could get me in for the D&C. I hope your body decides to take care of things for you soon - how long are you going to wait before you decide to get the pills?


----------



## 3Minions

Castaway, do you know what was wrong with your blood the first time? Maybe they're really using it to feed some vampires or something, lol. (Too much Vampire Diaries for me, sorry.)

I had an ultrasound today at 15+4 just to check on the LO. We have 2 arms, 2 legs, 2 kidneys, brain looks good - still too teeny to check the heart but I can tell you that we're team pink


----------



## whigfield

I'm so sorry, Radiance. It's such a massive shock. :cry: Will one of the tests reveal if he was truly a boy or will they need to do some other tests to find that out? I can't imagine how hard it must be to be in limbo like this right now, and I can only wish you a safe and fast delivery. I had no idea they could still do a D&C at this stage, but completely understand your wish to go naturally. :cry: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## AllStar

So sorry radiance :hugs:

Oh no Castaway! Hope your mw is better at taking blood than mine lol 

Congrats on team pink 3minions! You like the vampire diaries too?! I love it! Lol I'm catching up on season 5 at the moment :)


----------



## whigfield

Congrats on team pink 3minions! I'll update you on the board. :flower:


----------



## Radiance

3Minions said:


> Radiance, my heart goes out to you. I had my m/c at 16 weeks and had to carry what I knew was a dead baby around in me for a week before they could get me in for the D&C. I hope your body decides to take care of things for you soon - how long are you going to wait before you decide to get the pills?




whigfield said:


> I'm so sorry, Radiance. It's such a massive shock. :cry: Will one of the tests reveal if he was truly a boy or will they need to do some other tests to find that out? I can't imagine how hard it must be to be in limbo like this right now, and I can only wish you a safe and fast delivery. I had no idea they could still do a D&C at this stage, but completely understand your wish to go naturally. :cry: :hugs: :hugs:

Our last scan of baby alive I thought I saw something and then at our last scan I was too busy looking at the heart to notice anything else. The doctor and technician were calling baby a boy. I expressed to my midwife that I wanted to know and so she was going to call and see because they didn't put anything in the report. However since I was farther along, almost 16 weeks we should be able to tell once I deliver. I'm more worried that it won't be noticeable because sometimes it's hard to tell that early. They will send baby for autopsy and I'm not sure what they call it but they will test baby's chromosomes/genetic and it will tell us boy/girl. I live in a really small town and this doesn't happen a lot here, it's fairly rare here so they are doing a lot of research for me as I want to cremate baby as well and had a few questions that they didn't know.

I decided to go to my appointment today and I just adore my midwife. She has been there through all my pregnancy losses and she is truly amazing. She shared that she cried for hours when she heard :cry: I am really happy that they are digging deeper though and I pray we get answers or find something that we can prevent our next pregnancy- in years. 

So the OB here is awful and he only believes in D&C OR you can just deal with it yourself :growlmad: I told my midwife I'm fine with a D&C only for leftover placenta/tissue not for baby. I personally need to be able to deliver, see and hold my baby. Our plan is if I don't deliver baby naturally by Thursday (May 1st) we will start induction. I'll update you all the next few days or week. And of course check in throughout your pregnancies.


----------



## 3Minions

That OB sounds like a giant douchebag. I'm mad at him for you.

Take care Radiance.


----------



## CastawayBride

Radiance said:


> 3Minions said:
> 
> 
> Radiance, my heart goes out to you. I had my m/c at 16 weeks and had to carry what I knew was a dead baby around in me for a week before they could get me in for the D&C. I hope your body decides to take care of things for you soon - how long are you going to wait before you decide to get the pills?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry, Radiance. It's such a massive shock. :cry: Will one of the tests reveal if he was truly a boy or will they need to do some other tests to find that out? I can't imagine how hard it must be to be in limbo like this right now, and I can only wish you a safe and fast delivery. I had no idea they could still do a D&C at this stage, but completely understand your wish to go naturally. :cry: :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Our last scan of baby alive I thought I saw something and then at our last scan I was too busy looking at the heart to notice anything else. The doctor and technician were calling baby a boy. I expressed to my midwife that I wanted to know and so she was going to call and see because they didn't put anything in the report. However since I was farther along, almost 16 weeks we should be able to tell once I deliver. I'm more worried that it won't be noticeable because sometimes it's hard to tell that early. They will send baby for autopsy and I'm not sure what they call it but they will test baby's chromosomes/genetic and it will tell us boy/girl. I live in a really small town and this doesn't happen a lot here, it's fairly rare here so they are doing a lot of research for me as I want to cremate baby as well and had a few questions that they didn't know.
> 
> I decided to go to my appointment today and I just adore my midwife. She has been there through all my pregnancy losses and she is truly amazing. She shared that she cried for hours when she heard :cry: I am really happy that they are digging deeper though and I pray we get answers or find something that we can prevent our next pregnancy- in years.
> 
> So the OB here is awful and he only believes in D&C OR you can just deal with it yourself :growlmad: I told my midwife I'm fine with a D&C only for leftover placenta/tissue not for baby. I personally need to be able to deliver, see and hold my baby. Our plan is if I don't deliver baby naturally by Thursday (May 1st) we will start induction. I'll update you all the next few days or week. And of course check in throughout your pregnancies.Click to expand...

I am so sorry for you....I have been following you for quite awhile and I don't know how to express my sadness that you and your family are separated from your little one again. You are in my thoughts!


----------



## whigfield

I completely understand your decision to deliver, and hope that it happens naturally so that you don't need to induce. I really am so sorry. I wish there was something I could say but I know there isn't - just know that we're all thinking of you, and your little one. :hugs: We had our LO cremated last time and found that every funeral parlour we contacted offered the service, casket, flowers and everything for free. I'm not sure how they do it over in the US, but it was really nice to be able to say goodbye like that (though we would have paid anything anyway), and we've kept the ashes in a tiny urn which is on display in the middle of our living room. Also, that OB can go fuck himself. I'm so glad you've got a supportive and sympathetic midwife through all of this. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

whigfield said:


> I completely understand your decision to deliver, and hope that it happens naturally so that you don't need to induce. I really am so sorry. I wish there was something I could say but I know there isn't - just know that we're all thinking of you, and your little one. :hugs: We had our LO cremated last time and found that every funeral parlour we contacted offered the service, casket, flowers and everything for free. I'm not sure how they do it over in the US, but it was really nice to be able to say goodbye like that (though we would have paid anything anyway), and we've kept the ashes in a tiny urn which is on display in the middle of our living room. Also, that OB can go fuck himself. I'm so glad you've got a supportive and sympathetic midwife through all of this. :hugs: :hugs:

The funeral home did this for us as well....it brought me to tears.


----------



## Krippy

The cremation for our son was done for us by the funeral home as well...Thank goodness.


----------



## ljo1984

Today is my due date of my angel :-( and I almost forgot!! Ffs!


----------



## whigfield

:hugs: ljo


----------



## CastawayBride

ljo1984 said:


> Today is my due date of my angel :-( and I almost forgot!! Ffs!

I am right behind you....:hugs:


----------



## Radiance

A long update...

Thursday (24th) I saw my midwife and she stood behind my decision for induction. I live in a very small town so she had told me they hadn't seen this and it was really rare there. *Adding, there are two OB's here that are all for (pro) D&C/D&E. :growlmad: On Saturday (26th) I was showing signs of infection. I had severe chills, headache and dizziness. Because of co-seeing policies the doctors in my town needed to call the doctors at my high risk and let them know I can get induced there. In my small town they only do D&C/D&E-even in the later pregnancies :( 

So went to the ER because the OB still hadn't contact them. They did an IV (tried 5 times!!) with fluids and antibiotics and took a lot of blood. My blood results came back great and I voiced I was getting induced and I would not allow anything else. So he called my high risk L&D (about 4/5 hrs away) and they got my files and told him to send me up.

My husband drove us there after I got out of the ER. We arrived at about 8pm on Saturday and they started induction at 10pm. Labor was very intense and painful. My most painful labor I've experienced. I was in labor for over 11 hours when I delivered our baby boy. I then started to hemorrhage and the placenta wouldn't come out.

They had given me four doses of misoprostol and 3 bags of pitocin. I'm very proud of myself as I went natural (no pain meds). It took another few hours to have the placenta, I had regular contractions with those too. They were getting ready to take me to the operating room when I delivered the placenta however I was still bleeding more than they would have liked so they did one more dose of induction medicine and then we waited and they watched. 

Our baby boy Stephen Alexander Larsen was born on April 27th at 9:03am. He weighed (she told me this can be inaccurate) 0.04 ounces and he was 4.5 inches long. His eyes were opened so we were able to see that he had my eyes (shape), my husband's lips, my facial structure and my feet. He also looked a lot like Elijah. My boys tend to look like their mommy. My tend to see them in my son Jack a lot as he has a lot of the same features as them.

He is getting an autopsy and Chromosome analysis (that was a bit harder on me as they have to take a small piece from him). When they are done, we will get him back and cremate him. So we will have all my testing back, autopsy, and his genetics so either way will get answers. I'm physically exhausted and not feel so well. I'm emotionally doing the best I can.


----------



## whigfield

So sorry to hear about that, Radiance, that sounds like it was incredibly tough. I am glad though that you have delivered him finally, and got the chance to meet him. :hugs: :hugs: I hope you can start to heal physically soon, and I hope that the results come back quickly so that you can take him to rest. :hugs: 

Fly high little Stephen. :angel:


----------



## capricorn1

Thinking of you and your family Radiance - my heart goes out to you. Wishing you gentle days ahead. I'm so glad that you and your DH got to spend some time with Stephen, those moments however short are so important. I hope that physically you are getting your strength back and the hospital are taking good care of you. If there is ever anything I can do just ask. I hope that the autopsy/genetic results are back quickly and that you get the answers you need. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxxx


----------



## CastawayBride

Take care Radiance!!


----------



## 3Minions

Hugs Radiance. I'm glad you got to do things your way.


----------



## Jallia

I have no words Radiance other than to offer you hugs and send up prayers for little Stephen and your family. I wish you peace and healing.


----------



## AllStar

Thinking of you Radiance, I can't even begin to imagine how you're feeling. Glad you got to do things how you wanted and to spend some time with your little boy :hugs:


----------



## ljo1984

Sending massive hugs. Xx


----------



## Laelani

Thinking of you and your family Radiance. I hope they get you all the answers. :hugs:


----------



## Jallia

So I had an appointment with my midwife on Wednesday and she's sending me for the glucose tolerance test. I did the one hour test with my son and passed without any issues but she said that women in their 2nd pregnancies and beyond often get results that require the 3-hour test to be done. So in light of that, she wants me to skip the easy test and just do the 3-hour test. I have to go in tomorrow morning and I'm not looking forward to getting several blood draws. Have any of you ladies gone through that test and if so, how was it?!


----------



## CastawayBride

Jallia said:


> So I had an appointment with my midwife on Wednesday and she's sending me for the glucose tolerance test. I did the one hour test with my son and passed without any issues but she said that women in their 2nd pregnancies and beyond often get results that require the 3-hour test to be done. So in light of that, she wants me to skip the easy test and just do the 3-hour test. I have to go in tomorrow morning and I'm not looking forward to getting several blood draws. Have any of you ladies gone through that test and if so, how was it?!

I past the 1 hour test, twice, with my son. This pregnancy I went on Friday, waiting on the results of that test. I really don't want to do the 3 hour test!


----------



## whigfield

Sorry to hear you have to have the 3 hour GTT. Did she say why she was going to make you do it? Is it compulsory where you are? 

I haven't been scheduled to do any of the GTTs yet. Hoping I don't have to, but we'll see.

Feeling lots of movement since the past couple of days. I find it slightly uncomfortable when he's rolling around (particularly because he seems to be so low!) but the little kicks are sweet. I suppose I should enjoy it while I can before it starts to get a bit more painful? :haha:

Just completed another round of antibiotics for another UTI, and just battled thrush too (because of the antibiotics) :growlmad: The hospital wants me to take another sample in to confirm it's gone. I'm pretty sure it has though.

Not long now until my 20 week scan, either. It's on the 16th of May and I'm really nervous we'll see some kind of abnormality. For some reason, I keep worrying about his kidneys?? :shrug: I have no idea. I'm just paranoid, hopefully.


----------



## CastawayBride

whigfield said:


> Sorry to hear you have to have the 3 hour GTT. Did she say why she was going to make you do it? Is it compulsory where you are?
> 
> I haven't been scheduled to do any of the GTTs yet. Hoping I don't have to, but we'll see.
> 
> Feeling lots of movement since the past couple of days. I find it slightly uncomfortable when he's rolling around (particularly because he seems to be so low!) but the little kicks are sweet. I suppose I should enjoy it while I can before it starts to get a bit more painful? :haha:
> 
> Just completed another round of antibiotics for another UTI, and just battled thrush too (because of the antibiotics) :growlmad: The hospital wants me to take another sample in to confirm it's gone. I'm pretty sure it has though.
> 
> Not long now until my 20 week scan, either. It's on the 16th of May and I'm really nervous we'll see some kind of abnormality. For some reason, I keep worrying about his kidneys?? :shrug: I have no idea. I'm just paranoid, hopefully.

The diabetes testing is usually not until end of second tri, however, due to being overweight I opt to take it beginning of second tri and then the beginning of third tri to be extra careful! You have a bit before needing it.:thumbup:


----------



## whigfield

Ahh, okay! I think they will generally book you a GTT well in advance here if you meet certain criteria (i.e. big baby last time, developed GD in previous pregnancy, BMI too high etc) but my BMI was just a couple of points under so I missed it - this time anyway!


----------



## CastawayBride

whigfield said:


> Ahh, okay! I think they will generally book you a GTT well in advance here if you meet certain criteria (i.e. big baby last time, developed GD in previous pregnancy, BMI too high etc) but my BMI was just a couple of points under so I missed it - this time anyway!

Yeah the doctor said since I passed it last time I didn't have too but I said I was going over cautious with everything else might as well! lol


----------



## whigfield

Haha! I don't blame you for being over cautious. I'm the same but I think pre eclampsia is going to be the one that hits me but hopefully that is a long way off from now. :dohh:


----------



## CastawayBride

whigfield said:


> Haha! I don't blame you for being over cautious. I'm the same but I think pre eclampsia is going to be the one that hits me but hopefully that is a long way off from now. :dohh:

Yes, I just keep thinking well this week I am OK, that is how I have made it this far!

I have actually had low blood pressure...doc is not too concerned and I am just careful about changing positions and getting up from sitting...


----------



## AllStar

Hi ladies. 

Hope your glucose test goes well. I've never had to do the 3 hour one, hope it's not too horrible for you. 

Our 20 week scan is 20th May when I'll be 19+3, it seems ages away but it's only a couple of weeks. I also keep worrying about abnormalities a lot which I didn't do with my first 2 pregnancies. I seem to be more worried about everything this time round. Hoping they might be able to see the gender then too, so looking forward to that.

Been feeling baby wiggle and kick so much te past few days, it's so lovely :) can't wait until the kids can feel it too! They talk to my tummy now and hug it and kiss it, it's so sweet. 

Can't believe it's only 3 weeks until I'm half way! 

Hope you're all well :)


----------



## CastawayBride

AllStar said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Hope your glucose test goes well. I've never had to do the 3 hour one, hope it's not too horrible for you.
> 
> Our 20 week scan is 20th May when I'll be 19+3, it seems ages away but it's only a couple of weeks. I also keep worrying about abnormalities a lot which I didn't do with my first 2 pregnancies. I seem to be more worried about everything this time round. Hoping they might be able to see the gender then too, so looking forward to that.
> 
> Been feeling baby wiggle and kick so much te past few days, it's so lovely :) can't wait until the kids can feel it too! They talk to my tummy now and hug it and kiss it, it's so sweet.
> 
> Can't believe it's only 3 weeks until I'm half way!
> 
> Hope you're all well :)

I am being induced at 39 weeks so I feel further along then I am! :haha:

May 30th is my 20 weeks scan, I just want to know that baby is OK!


----------



## whigfield

That sucks, Castaway! Hopefully it will even out a bit more. Do you take your bp regularly? I have a machine at home that I use to monitor mine a lot. Definitely agree on the "I'm okay this week" too. I can't believe I've got this far. :cloud9:

Exciting, AllStar! Do you have any feelings on what you think the gender might be this time around?

Will you be finding out the gender too Castaway?


----------



## AllStar

Me too castaway! I just want to see a happy baby wiggling about on that screen and I'll be ok. 

I'm swaying towards boy but I'm not sure really! Do you ladies have any 'feelings' will you be finding out too Whigfield?


----------



## CastawayBride

whigfield said:


> That sucks, Castaway! Hopefully it will even out a bit more. Do you take your bp regularly? I have a machine at home that I use to monitor mine a lot. Definitely agree on the "I'm okay this week" too. I can't believe I've got this far. :cloud9:
> 
> Exciting, AllStar! Do you have any feelings on what you think the gender might be this time around?
> 
> Will you be finding out the gender too Castaway?

I will be finding out gender, hopefully this Weds to send to the baker, we had it two weeks ago but of course the test came back inconclusive :dohh:

I was taking my BP but he told me to stop. It showed it was ok for the most part but could go as low as 48/70!



AllStar said:


> Me too castaway! I just want to see a happy baby wiggling about on that screen and I'll be ok.
> 
> I'm swaying towards boy but I'm not sure really! Do you ladies have any 'feelings' will you be finding out too Whigfield?

I am thinking girl which is crazy as I had a boy last time and feel that we "make boys"! :haha:


----------



## Jallia

whigfield said:


> Sorry to hear you have to have the 3 hour GTT. Did she say why she was going to make you do it? Is it compulsory where you are?
> 
> I haven't been scheduled to do any of the GTTs yet. Hoping I don't have to, but we'll see.
> 
> Feeling lots of movement since the past couple of days. I find it slightly uncomfortable when he's rolling around (particularly because he seems to be so low!) but the little kicks are sweet. I suppose I should enjoy it while I can before it starts to get a bit more painful? :haha:
> 
> Just completed another round of antibiotics for another UTI, and just battled thrush too (because of the antibiotics) :growlmad: The hospital wants me to take another sample in to confirm it's gone. I'm pretty sure it has though.
> 
> Not long now until my 20 week scan, either. It's on the 16th of May and I'm really nervous we'll see some kind of abnormality. For some reason, I keep worrying about his kidneys?? :shrug: I have no idea. I'm just paranoid, hopefully.

My BMI is is high so I get to do the GTT early. Yay me! I prefer to consider myself "fluffy".  I just checked the req from my midwife again and it says 2 hour GTT so that's a bonus! I only took the morning off from work so I have a classroom full of 12-year-olds to get to before lunch recess is over. I think I'll pack myself some snacks for afterwards so I have something to eat before I start the 45 min. drive to work. 

Whig, my anatomy scan is on the 14th now and I'm nervous as well but I think it's just paranoia. We've made it this far so I'd like to think that's a good sign! 

On a totally off topic note, I've been having these crazy vivid dreams throughout my pregnancy and last night I spent what seemed like hours, dreaming that the baby was born and I was breastfeeding and trying to get it just right. What I would do for a night of dreamless sleep!


----------



## Jallia

AllStar said:


> Me too castaway! I just want to see a happy baby wiggling about on that screen and I'll be ok.
> 
> I'm swaying towards boy but I'm not sure really! Do you ladies have any 'feelings' will you be finding out too Whigfield?

My DH is CONVINCED we're having a girl but I really don't have a feeling either way. I think it would be fun to have a girl since we already have a boy but honestly, I'll just be happy with a healthy baby. Our son is also really hoping for a girl for some reason. We saw a pretty little dress at Walmart yesterday and he said "Can we buy that for my baby girl, mommy?". Talk about melting my heart!


----------



## AllStar

Aw that's adorable Jallia! Ds and dd hug and kiss my bump now and talk to baby, it's so cute!

It really annoys me when people say 'oh you have one of each so I guess you don't mind what this baby is?' I never minded what any of my babies were! People also wonder why we're having a third or assume it was an accident as we already had a boy and a girl. We wanted 3 kids and would have had 3 no matter what sex they were. 

Sorry it's been one of those mornings lol 

Hope everyone has a nice bank holiday, is it just in the UK? :)


----------



## CastawayBride

Today is not a holiday off from work in the US but it is cinco de Mayo big drinking day for those that can! Lol


----------



## whigfield

AllStar my 'feelings' were all wrong, we found out it was a boy and I was convinced he was a girl. :haha: Be interesting to see if yours are right! I am finding that some people in my family almost seemed disappointed when we told then it was a boy... There hasn't been any girls in the family for a while but really, after everything we've been through, you think they'd be happy for us. :dohh:

Gosh, that is low Castaway! It's good that it's okay for the most part though. Will you be having a gender reveal party then? :happydance:

Oooh, good that our scans are close together, Jallia! How sweet of your son. :cloud9:


----------



## 3Minions

I feel like I need to say something, lol.
I've been reading but I haven't had anything to say  
I have my anatomy scan on the 15th but we already know it's a girl, so I'm just holding my breath hoping that her heart is perfect - we know she has all the other body parts. With my first daughter I got called back in for a second ultrasound because of her heart - I didn't realize that they didn't get enough good pictures because she was so busy moving around so I just assumed the worst.
I'm finally past the point where I lost the last pregnancy - I'm not feeling any better about this one yet because I know she can be snatched away from me at any moment, but I am looking forward to her getting big enough to poke and prod so I can get her to move. Actually, after completely abstaining from caffeine for the first 16 weeks I've been having a coffee a day in the morning so I can get her moving and reassure myself that she's still alive in there. I'm so glad this will be my last baby and that I was able to have 3 blissfully innocent/ignorant pregnancies. I have no idea how women with multiple late losses do it....
Anyway, I hope everyone has a great day! It's not snowing today (it did all day yesterday) so hopefully that's it for winter? I'll cross my fingers but I'm pretty doubtful, lol.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies!

I've been stalking - glad to hear everyone is doing ok! 

Castaway - wow! that's really low! my blood pressure drops in pregnancy and I get lightheaded if I stand too quickly but I go from like 110/70 to 90/60! Nothing like you! Take it easy for sure! 

Whig - I know what you mean about gender disappointment in the family! We just found out this little one is a boy this weekend and we already have a boy and I feel like everyone was giving me condolences - it was very odd!! I'm thrilled for my son to have a brother to romp with and honestly just happy he's had perfect checkups throughout the whole thing! 

I was convinced he was a girl - all the old wives tales, Chinese gender predictors - everything was wrong for this little one! haha Although I went back and checked for my son and it was mostly wrong for him too :) I was convinced he was a girl because this one is so much less active it seems - but it's still early! 

I've felt him move but not nearly as much as I did with my son. The last big movement I felt was on Thursday - I felt a small one yesterday but I'm just really anxious to feel him every day!!


----------



## Lizziemm

Hi everyone! I've been feeling some movement over the last week. Was getting lots of 'kicks' on the train in the way to work on Thursday and Friday and suddenly remembered that's what used to happen when I was pregnant with dd too! Didn't feel much on sat or Sunday and started to freak out but also tell myself that its normal. Back to lots of movements again tonight though, so I'm happier again!
I've got my 20 week scan on 21st may. I too have been fretting that something will be wrong :-(. I guess that's just normal. Won't be finding out baby's gender as we want the surprise  but as this pregnancy is almost identical to my dd's I'm veering towards it bring another girl! We will see. 
Ps, whigfield, could you change my due date to 3rd October? That's my 'official' due date now going by last scan measurement so that is what the midwife recorded at my 16 week appt! Thank you


----------



## CastawayBride

Whitfield can you please change me to the 10th that is my induction day :)


----------



## AllStar

Lots of scans coming up soon then :) 

I have my '16 week' appointment tomorrow with mw. Haven't heard the hb yet but she might do that tomorrow? I can't remember when they first do it?


----------



## Lizziemm

AllStar said:


> Lots of scans coming up soon then :)
> 
> I have my '16 week' appointment tomorrow with mw. Haven't heard the hb yet but she might do that tomorrow? I can't remember when they first do it?

When I had my dd 2 years ago, it was standard here to check for hb at 16 week appointment. But where we are they've changed it and don't normally try until 24 weeks (or 28 weeks with 2nd pregnancy as that is the next one after 16 week appt with baby no 2!).
However, at my 16 week appt, my midwife was nice and after having asked me about previous losses she then asked if I wanted to try to listen to heartbeat. I felt a bit bad as I've got a Doppler at home but didn't want to tell her that! It was nice she could find it and have a professional tell me it sounded good .


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> I feel like I need to say something, lol.
> I've been reading but I haven't had anything to say
> I have my anatomy scan on the 15th but we already know it's a girl, so I'm just holding my breath hoping that her heart is perfect - we know she has all the other body parts. With my first daughter I got called back in for a second ultrasound because of her heart - I didn't realize that they didn't get enough good pictures because she was so busy moving around so I just assumed the worst.
> I'm finally past the point where I lost the last pregnancy - I'm not feeling any better about this one yet because I know she can be snatched away from me at any moment, but I am looking forward to her getting big enough to poke and prod so I can get her to move. Actually, after completely abstaining from caffeine for the first 16 weeks I've been having a coffee a day in the morning so I can get her moving and reassure myself that she's still alive in there. I'm so glad this will be my last baby and that I was able to have 3 blissfully innocent/ignorant pregnancies. I have no idea how women with multiple late losses do it....
> Anyway, I hope everyone has a great day! It's not snowing today (it did all day yesterday) so hopefully that's it for winter? I'll cross my fingers but I'm pretty doubtful, lol.

Nice to hear you are doing well. :thumb up:

I only treat myself to a Diet Coke once a week on Fridays. I so look forward to that dinner! lol


----------



## Laelani

Super exhausted as I went out to the Backstreet Boys concert last night and stood for like 4 hours straight so yeah very tired and super sore today!! Anyway I just wanted to give a quick update that I will be 18 weeks tomorrow and we have a prenatal appointment in the morning to make sure things are good and then we have our private gender scan tomorrow afternoon!!! Will make sure to pop in to update! :) Hope you are all well.


----------



## ourturnnext

Morning all, I haven't posted for a little while as I get very little time to myself these days and I have a new phone which I'm struggling to get the hang of!

I'm into my 20th week now!!!!!!!!! We have our scan on May 15th. My little girl's started pointing at my bump saying "baby boy" :) if I ask her does she want mummy to have a little boy she says "yeah" awww :) so we've decided to find out the gender after I initially said no I didn't want to.

Everyone says we're having a boy and I feel like its a boy too. But I don't care either way.

I'm finally enjoying being pregnant x


----------



## AllStar

Exciting stuff Laelani!! Looking forward to your update :) 

That's cute ourturn, my ds is convinced we're having a boy too. Not long until we can possibly find out! :D 

Our appointment went well today, heard his/hers beautiful little hb for the first time! 

I am the same as you ourturn, I am finally enjoying this pregnancy! I've been too worried or stressed out to properly enjoy it so far but the past few days I've been feeling lots of movement which I love and hearing the hb today, I'm actually more excited than nervous for our scan in 2 weeks!!


----------



## whigfield

Seems a lot of us are having anatomy scans next week! :happydance:

Congrats on the boy, confusedprego! Yay! :happydance:

Updated everyone on the front page. :flower:

I know the feeling with the doppler, Lizzie. :haha: I was the same! I guess it would have been more exciting if I didn't have a doppler I used often.

Good luck Laelani!! That is so exciting.


----------



## Laelani

Just got back from our 3D gender scan and it's a BOY!!!!!! Team Blue here as well. :blue:
 



Attached Files:







UC BABY_17.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jallia

Laelani said:


> Just got back from our 3D gender scan and it's a BOY!!!!!! Team Blue here as well. :blue:

That's so exciting Laelani! Boys are sooo much fun :)


----------



## Jallia

I had my glucose tolerance test yesterday: a blood draw, 75 mg of the gross orange glucose drink, wait an hour, blood draw, wait another hour, blood draw. They wouldn't let me drink ANYTHING after the first blood draw which I thought was a little ridiculous. I expected to be able to drink some water but they insisted it would dilute the test results. The baby was going nuts after I had the drink and I was enjoying all the movement, but that turned to concern when I realized that it was almost midnight and I hadn't felt anything since early afternoon. Luckily, I was able to find the HB after a couple minutes with the doppler and baby was hiding way down low. After Googling it this morning, it looks like it's common for baby to pretty much stop moving for up to 3 days after a glucose test. I really wish someone would have explained that to me beforehand! I started to feel movement again this afternoon so I'm feeling much better now. :)


----------



## 3Minions

Congratulations Laelani


----------



## whigfield

Yay Laelani! Welcome to team :blue:! :happydance: What an adorable 3d pic! :haha:

Oh Jallia, that would have scared the crap out of me too. :haha: Glad you found baby's hb! Maybe the test tires them out?


----------



## whigfield

Ugggggh, woke up at 2.30am this morning with terrible pain in my back and stomach. Laid there for a while absolutely crapping myself that something was wrong! Eventually it started to ease off and I fell back to sleep and was gone when I woke up again this morning. Hate scares!


----------



## AllStar

Congrats on team blue Laelani! 

Sounds horrible Jallia, I've never had to do a glucose test like that before. They just check our blood sugar later on in the pregnancy and only do further tests like that if it's high. Fingers crossed I won't have to this time either. The glucose must give them lots of energy to wiggle about which tires them out :) glad you're felling movement again now. 

I would have panicked too Whigfield, glad you're feeling better now. 

I had the best sleep I've had in ages last night :)


----------



## CastawayBride

Jallia said:


> I had my glucose tolerance test yesterday: a blood draw, 75 mg of the gross orange glucose drink, wait an hour, blood draw, wait another hour, blood draw. They wouldn't let me drink ANYTHING after the first blood draw which I thought was a little ridiculous. I expected to be able to drink some water but they insisted it would dilute the test results. The baby was going nuts after I had the drink and I was enjoying all the movement, but that turned to concern when I realized that it was almost midnight and I hadn't felt anything since early afternoon. Luckily, I was able to find the HB after a couple minutes with the doppler and baby was hiding way down low. After Googling it this morning, it looks like it's common for baby to pretty much stop moving for up to 3 days after a glucose test. I really wish someone would have explained that to me beforehand! I started to feel movement again this afternoon so I'm feeling much better now. :)

The water would dilute the test and you would have had to come back and do it again as results would have been inconclusive. My tech did allow a swig of water to get that awful taste out of my mouth!!


----------



## ourturnnext

whigfield said:


> Ugggggh, woke up at 2.30am this morning with terrible pain in my back and stomach. Laid there for a while absolutely crapping myself that something was wrong! Eventually it started to ease off and I fell back to sleep and was gone when I woke up again this morning. Hate scares!

Whigfield this happened to me a couple of weeks ago, it was like someone had put a band around my middle and pulled it really tight, totally took my breath away. Luckily it was just before a midwife drop-in session so I went straight there and was checked over, all fine. She said it was stretching pains - apparently they really can be that severe in second/third/fourth pregnancies. So at least I know not to worry if it happens again.

Laelani congrats on team blue, thats a fab potty shot!!!


----------



## whigfield

Thanks, that's reassuring! I was kind of hoping it would be something like that or just really bad gas, I don't know. :haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

whigfield said:


> Thanks, that's reassuring! I was kind of hoping it would be something like that or just really bad gas, I don't know. :haha:

That trapped gas pain is the worst walking it out helps!


----------



## Laelani

Thanks ladies! It's a shock to be team blue but we are happy! :)


----------



## Jallia

whigfield said:


> Yay Laelani! Welcome to team :blue:! :happydance: What an adorable 3d pic! :haha:
> 
> Oh Jallia, that would have scared the crap out of me too. :haha: Glad you found baby's hb! Maybe the test tires them out?

I worry about everything it seems! Happy to hear you felt better in the morning after your scare Whig! 

Allstar- I think you're right. The sugar makes babies super hyper and then there's "sugar coma" of sorts to follow. This is according to my midwife, whom I spoke to today. 

Have any of you ladies what feels like baby dropping down really low in your abdomen after being quite high up for a long time? I was consistently feeling kicks and flutters around my belly button for a couple weeks and since yesterday it seems baby is really low and I kind of feel a fullness and light pressure in my lower abdomen.


----------



## Jallia

Castaway - I would have been happy to have a little swig to clear out the bad taste! I read about lots of other mamas having the 2 or 3-hour GTT and have been allowed to drink some water throughout. I wonder if they have different cutoffs for the results in that case. Either way, it's done now so I don't have to worry about it again! :)


----------



## CastawayBride

Passed my 1 hour GD test, got a 105 which is pretty good. Will take again though at the beginning of third tri....

They said all my tests looked good but again waiting on my Harmony test. Hoping to have it by Friday and going to beg them to email my baker. :haha:

Doc did the doppler this time, he said our little one has a strong heart at about 160 beats a minute. Left feeling good, for a change. Hoping that we can continue to do well. I nearly floated away when he was like, "We are halfway there....":cloud9:


----------



## Jallia

CastawayBride said:


> Passed my 1 hour GD test, got a 105 which is pretty good. Will take again though at the beginning of third tri....
> 
> They said all my tests looked good but again waiting on my Harmony test. Hoping to have it by Friday and going to beg them to email my baker. :haha:
> 
> Doc did the doppler this time, he said our little one has a strong heart at about 160 beats a minute. Left feeling good, for a change. Hoping that we can continue to do well. I nearly floated away when he was like, "We are halfway there....":cloud9:

It's a good feeling to be halfway there isn't it?!


----------



## whigfield

I question if my placenta is at the front and reasonably high up, because the only real movement I feel is really down low. It feels like he's hammering on my cervix sometimes which scares the crap out of me. :haha:

Congrats on passing the 1 hour test Castaway! :happydance:


----------



## 3Minions

Glad to hear everyone is doing well! Our anatomy scan is next Thursday and I'll feel so much better when I see LOs heart is perfect. She's bouncing around daily now. 

DH took our van in for an oil change the other day and there was about $8000 worth of work (broken things and fluid changes and whatnot). It's a 2008 so well out of warranty - so we decided to take a look at new vans. Odysseys, Town and Countries, and Siennas were well out of our budget and Grand Caravans are much too cozy for us (did you know they're discontinued after this year?) so we got another Kia Sedona. But brand new. And there were a bunch of incentives because they're changing the style for the 2015s so we got a really super duper deal too. We didn't get much for our trade, but considering it's probably worth a negative amount for all the work they're going to have to do, DH and I finally walked out of a car dealership happy. I'm not sure that ever happens


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> Glad to hear everyone is doing well! Our anatomy scan is next Thursday and I'll feel so much better when I see LOs heart is perfect. She's bouncing around daily now.
> 
> DH took our van in for an oil change the other day and there was about $8000 worth of work (broken things and fluid changes and whatnot). It's a 2008 so well out of warranty - so we decided to take a look at new vans. Odysseys, Town and Countries, and Siennas were well out of our budget and Grand Caravans are much too cozy for us (did you know they're discontinued after this year?) so we got another Kia Sedona. But brand new. And there were a bunch of incentives because they're changing the style for the 2015s so we got a really super duper deal too. We didn't get much for our trade, but considering it's probably worth a negative amount for all the work they're going to have to do, DH and I finally walked out of a car dealership happy. I'm not sure that ever happens

8 k worth of work!? That's insane!! I did the same got rid of hubby's VW and bought myself a Santa Fe...he took my paid off escape!

Best of luck with your new car...after we move I think I will get a Hond Odyssey...


----------



## 3Minions

Those Odysseys are SO nice.... If we could afford one that's what we would have gotten.


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> Those Odysseys are SO nice.... If we could afford one that's what we would have gotten.

Yeah just don't know if I can drive a mini van!! Lol


----------



## 3Minions

Maybe get a used Caravan for practice? lol


----------



## whigfield

Wow, 8k?? :shock: That's an insane amount of work! Exciting you got a new car though!


----------



## AllStar

Wow that is a lot of work. Our car was similar a few months ago, the cost of work it needed doing was more than the car was worth really so we got a different one too. We were planning a bigger one once I got pregnant anyway as we were ttc at the time so we just got it a little earlier and we love it :)


----------



## AllStar

Babys kicks seem to be getting really quite strong now, it can't belong until dh and the kids can feel them too! :D


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> Maybe get a used Caravan for practice? lol

No forever I have been saying, "I would never drive a mini van" I would have to eat a LOT of my words. :haha:

I just think for when they are little it is easier then as they get older I can transition to SUV's again. I commute too, so I will put a lot of miles in it which stinks!


----------



## Radiance

For those who want to know updates, since so many of the ladies I have gotten to know on here are on my thread about Elijah and I didn't want to make a new thread I just started adding updates. Our newest update is on the last page. I hope you all are doing well :hugs:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/s...oss-sids/1959957-elijah-alexander-larsen.html


----------



## whigfield

Thank you for the update, Radiance. I subscribed to your thread. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ttclou25

Hello :wave:

Exciting to see all the gender scans and alot of you nearly half way lucky things! 

We had a bit of a shock, we were told at 13 week scan we were having a boy and now we are having a girl on our 16 week scan - i was happy with either but im excited to look at the girls section too now :happydance:

I saw my midwife yesterday and im booked in for a homebirth again is anyone else doing home or birthing centre?


----------



## Krippy

I am doing a birth at a birthing suite...hopeful VBAC here and pretty excited. I am loving all the gender reveals too, so much fun! Excited for us to find out at our birth...anyone else Team Yellow!


----------



## 3Minions

Hospital for me for my second vba2c hopefully


----------



## AllStar

That is a bit of a shock ttclou! Hope you hadn't bought too much boys stuff? 

Hospital birth for me but it's a midwife led unit and it's lovely. That's if I make it! Lol I was due to give birth with dd at the larger hospital 2 hours away as she had a 2 vessel cord but I arrived at our local one to be examined before we made the trip and she was born 15 minutes later! She was fine though and I was really glad it worked out that way as I originally wanted to deliver there anyway. So all going well at the 20 week scan I'll be allowed to go to local hospital which I only live a few minutes from. I'm going to aim for no pain relief again this time as my birth with dd was so much better than with ds. 

Time seems to be dragging now waiting for our scan. Just over a week to go. Hope baby cooperates and we find out the gender! We considered staying team yellow as it's our last baby (although there's since been conversations about wether it will be!!  ) but our ds is convinced it's a boy I think we need to find out incase it isn't. Also I'll know what set of clothes to get out of storage to prepare as clothes are really the only thing we need get ready/buy so it'll be fun to do that with the kids. 

Hope you're all well x


----------



## whigfield

Wow ttclou, I bet you were surprised! Would you like me to update you to pink on the main group page? :flower:

Unsure what kind of birth for us.. It depends whether I end up with pre eclampsia or not I suppose! I would like to try a birthing suite and try a water birth if possible though.

Counting down the days to our 20 week scan - it's only 5 days away now. I just want to get it over and done with, so anxious. :dohh:


----------



## CastawayBride

TTClou, that is great, they always say you can't trust those early gender determinations anyway! So exciting for you though!!!

We are being induced on October 10th if I can mentally make it there. Once I get into third tri I am going to be a complete and utter mess. We are almost done buying everything and over the next two months we will finish the room. I need the third tri to get through work and try to quiet my mind....:cry:

To be honest I would not be surprised if I am such a mess they don't induce me earlier. :haha:


----------



## ttclou25

I wish i could be team yellow well done to the people that wait till then end must be so special to find out after all the labour.

Lots of exciting scans coming up for 20 week :happydance::happydance:

Whigfield if you could update the front page for girl for me that would be great - hopefully i dont get told something else at 20 weeks :blush:


----------



## 3Minions

Castaway, how many weeks will you be on Oct 10? I can't imagine how awful those last 8 weeks are going to be for you, but I'm sure they're gonna leave LO in until the baking is complete....


----------



## Jallia

Radiance - thanks for the link to your thread. I've subscribed to it. I hope you get some answers as I can only imagine how tough it must be to have all of these tests come back normal. *big hugs*

Whig - I wonder the same thing about my placenta. Lately I feel everything way down low including what feels like some kicks/punches/headbutts to my cervix! I'm a little worried what this baby will be capable of in the 3rd trimester!

3Minions - 8K?!! Holy smokes! Happy to hear you were able to get something brand new and leave the dealership with such a good deal! We just bought a Honda CRV last year and I'm thinking that will be the end of having anyone hop in with us as 2 carseats will take up the entire back row. 

AllStar - feeling baby kicks here too and hubby has been lucky enough to feel them too for the last couple weeks. I find it's really only in the evening that I feel all the movement. I imagine that's because it's the only time I'm sitting down! Can't wait for our son to be able to feel them too!

Krippy - I'm way too impatient to wait until the birth to find out what we're having! Also, we only have baby boy clothes so if it's a girl I feel the need to be prepared!

ttclou - That must have been a bit of a shock to find out you were having a girl! Hopefully they don't change the gender on you again next time.  As for delivery, we have a midwife but it will be a hospital birth. 

On a personal note, the 2-hour GTT results came back and my numbers were all good. My midwife didn't specify what the numbers were exactly but that's ok. I would imagine she would have told me if they were approaching the high side.


----------



## whigfield

Hopefully you will be able to make it Castaway, but if you can't, I hope they keep a good eye on you and make the right decision! :hugs:

Updated for you ttclou! :happydance:

Haha Jallia! I know how you feel! :dohh:

20 weeks today. 'Officially' half way.. I can't believe it. I just want to get to v day for a bit more safety. :haha:


----------



## AllStar

Glad your glucose test results were good Jallia. 

Happy 20 weeks Whigfield! Not long til V day :) I can't believe we're all at/almost at the half way point now!


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> Castaway, how many weeks will you be on Oct 10? I can't imagine how awful those last 8 weeks are going to be for you, but I'm sure they're gonna leave LO in until the baking is complete....

39, doc said anytime after 35 is fine. I just want this baby out as the third trimester scares me so bad!


----------



## 3Minions

Jallia, have you looked at the Diono car seats? With a couple of those there might still be room for a 3rd bum in the back if you like taking a 3rd back seat person around with you guys....


----------



## CastawayBride

Well Harmony came back inconclusive and I think it's bc I am too fat :( I am up 20 pounds from before my son and on my 3rd pregnancy in a year and a half but still feel like doo doo. I know once baby is here I am gonna work on getting this weight off!!


----------



## Jallia

3Minions said:


> Jallia, have you looked at the Diono car seats? With a couple of those there might still be room for a 3rd bum in the back if you like taking a 3rd back seat person around with you guys....

Thanks for the advice! I will check the Diono seats out. They definitely look narrower than our current carseat. Ultimately, I'd love a 3rd row without having to buy a minivan. I know, I know, minivans are so practical but I just like the look of an SUV!


----------



## AllStar

We have an frv which has 6 seats which we find so handy and because the seats are over 2 rows we still have a huge boot. It doesn't look too 'people carrier-y' either which is why we like it lol. I'm sure the extra seat will come in handy when we have 3 car seats in it too


----------



## confusedprego

We have a Dodge Journey that has the option of third row seating - I love it! it's smaller than the typical SUV with 3 rows of seats but is really functional!


----------



## ourturnnext

I'm a bit concerned at how we'll manage with kids car seats in my husband's van, as its only a three-seater. He does pick-ups from childminder, so while its fine for one car seat, I don't know how we'll get another in as there's only one proper seat belt in the van. The other is a lap belt.

But, I am officially over half way there now and have my scan on Thursday! Baby has started kicking... alot :)


----------



## Elsa50501

Had our anatomy scan today. It's a girl :)


----------



## AllStar

Congrats on your little pink bundle Elsa!


----------



## Jallia

Congrats on your baby girl Elsa! We have our scan tomorrow afternoon but I'm having the tech tell my sister what we're having so we can be surprised at our gender reveal party on Saturday. Keeping fingers crossed that everything looks great on the scan. In my mind, this is the one that will allow me to finally get excited about the pregnancy and really start planning for this baby in full force. I feel like I've been holding my breath for the last 20 weeks!


----------



## Jallia

AllStar said:


> We have an frv which has 6 seats which we find so handy and because the seats are over 2 rows we still have a huge boot. It doesn't look too 'people carrier-y' either which is why we like it lol. I'm sure the extra seat will come in handy when we have 3 car seats in it too


Hee hee AllStar, I have to confess that I was really confused about your "huge boot" comment until I looked over at your location and remembered your in Scotland. It's quite the international group we have on here! I love that we've come together from all over the world. Pretty awesome!


----------



## whigfield

Eeek, congrats Elsa! :happydance: Updated you on the main page!


----------



## ourturnnext

Congratulations elsa! This time tomorrow I'll be getting scanned too eeeekkkk


----------



## whigfield

Yay ourturnnext! 2 days for me!


----------



## AllStar

Haha Jallia! I'm on my phone which doesn't show locations so I forget we're from all over the place! It is pretty cool isn't it 

So exciting everyone having their scans! 6 days for me!


----------



## Elsa50501

Can't wait to hear about all the upcoming scan results:) This is such an exciting time for this group!


----------



## Jallia

I was thinking last night that since we're from all over the place it would be really interesting to hear what the norm is for labor and delivery in each of our locations. I've lived in New Brunswick on Canada's east coast, in Massachusetts, about an hour outside Boston and currently in Ontario and just within those 3 locations, labor and delivery practices vary. Here in Ontario, going to an OB and having a hospital delivery is the norm, but midwives are gaining popularity at a fast rate and it's becoming more and more common to deliver in a hospital with a midwife. There's also the home delivery option but seeing as how midwives are still kind of newly popular again, that option is still uncommon.

Another interesting development here in Ontario is the move away from circumcisions. It used to be an automatic procedure until the mid-nineties. For the next 10 years or so, they still performed the procedure in the hospital with newborns as long as parents were willing to pay for it. Now, it's widely discouraged and if parents insist on a circumcision an appointment must be made at a private office. We originally intended to have our DS circumcised but cancelled our appointment after I watched a few YouTube videos and did some research. I'd say in our baby group, about half of our boys had been circumcised though I think the rates continue to decrease.

Ok that's enough for now! Would love to hear from the rest of you mamas :)


----------



## ttclou25

Congrats on team pink Elsa! xx


----------



## 3Minions

Elsa, congratulations!
Ourturn, I think you should head over to car-seat.org and post on the international forum now about your future seat problem. Hopefully there's something you can do - maybe a retrofit for the van? 
Sorry about all the car seat talk - I'm super passionate about them, lol. I figure we work so hard to grow these people that we want them as safe on the outside as we can get them.
Jailla, I'm in Alberta and here we have birthing centers and hospitals and midwives and doulas and all that jazz. In Canada we have the option of laughing gas (I think the girls in the UK do too) to make it through contractions. I know that's not available in the USA. And in the UK they have Tens machines - I have a friend who wanted to use one in the USA and her OB had no idea what she was talking about. I'm going to be attempting my second Vba2c (in a hospital, hooked up to all sorts of monitors because the first sign of uterine rupture is a decrease in fetal heart rate) with this baby - my OB is awesomely supportive


----------



## Jallia

3Minions said:


> Elsa, congratulations!
> Ourturn, I think you should head over to car-seat.org and post on the international forum now about your future seat problem. Hopefully there's something you can do - maybe a retrofit for the van?
> Sorry about all the car seat talk - I'm super passionate about them, lol. I figure we work so hard to grow these people that we want them as safe on the outside as we can get them.
> Jailla, I'm in Alberta and here we have birthing centers and hospitals and midwives and doulas and all that jazz. In Canada we have the option of laughing gas (I think the girls in the UK do too) to make it through contractions. I know that's not available in the USA. And in the UK they have Tens machines - I have a friend who wanted to use one in the USA and her OB had no idea what she was talking about. I'm going to be attempting my second Vba2c (in a hospital, hooked up to all sorts of monitors because the first sign of uterine rupture is a decrease in fetal heart rate) with this baby - my OB is awesomely supportive

3Minions, I'm with you on the carseat thing. I actually had my family doctor tell me that since my son was one I could turn him around at one of his well visits and I was shocked! I took it upon myself to inform her of the recommendations in Ontario (rear-face as long as possible) and forwarded her some information and statistics to read. She said she honestly had no idea about all of the new recommendations and I found that mind boggling!


----------



## Jallia

So we had our anatomy scan this afternoon. It feels like we've been waiting for this day forever. I spent about 45 min. with the tech having me turn left, right, onto my back, rinse and repeat. It turns out our little stinker was being extra stubborn and had his/her face pointed towards my back and refused to move. We did get a couple profile shots before he/she turned to my back. The tech was able to tell my sister the gender with 85% certainty so I'm going to guess a boy based on the baby's position and how difficult it would be able say girl without getting a really good look. We have our gender reveal/BBQ party on Saturday so we'll know then what gender the baby is (well, with 85% certainty at least).
We have a second anatomy scan booked for May 28th so hopefully our little person will be more cooperative. I'll make sure to have something sugary before we go this time! Here is our newest pic. What are your gender guesses?!
 



Attached Files:







Baby2scanat20weeks.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## whigfield

I'm going to throw in a guess of :pink:, Jallia!


----------



## Jallia

whigfield said:


> I'm going to throw in a guess of :pink:, Jallia!

I'll make sure to post our balloon pic on Saturday when we find out!


----------



## AllStar

I'm rubbish at guessing from scan pictures! I'll say boy but just a pure guess  I don't know the nub/skull theories!


----------



## AllStar

As for differing labours/births, yes we have gas and air here and tens machines. I used a tens machine with ds as he was back to back and most of the pain for me was in my back. I also had pethidine with ds but I didn't like that. It made me sleep between contractions and I felt exhausted from it even when I was awake. I didn't feel it did that much for the pain anyway! I know some other ladies who found it good though. With dd I didn't have time for any pain relief as labour was so short and I found the whole experience so much better. While at home every time I had a contraction I walked around to help with the pain which is what I think helped speed it up. Aiming to do the same this time. 

Both previous births and this one will be in hospital but in a midwife led ward which what most ladies do here I think unless you're high risk or have a home birth.


----------



## CastawayBride

Jallia said:


> I was thinking last night that since we're from all over the place it would be really interesting to hear what the norm is for labor and delivery in each of our locations. I've lived in New Brunswick on Canada's east coast, in Massachusetts, about an hour outside Boston and currently in Ontario and just within those 3 locations, labor and delivery practices vary. Here in Ontario, going to an OB and having a hospital delivery is the norm, but midwives are gaining popularity at a fast rate and it's becoming more and more common to deliver in a hospital with a midwife. There's also the home delivery option but seeing as how midwives are still kind of newly popular again, that option is still uncommon.
> 
> Another interesting development here in Ontario is the move away from circumcisions. It used to be an automatic procedure until the mid-nineties. For the next 10 years or so, they still performed the procedure in the hospital with newborns as long as parents were willing to pay for it. Now, it's widely discouraged and if parents insist on a circumcision an appointment must be made at a private office. We originally intended to have our DS circumcised but cancelled our appointment after I watched a few YouTube videos and did some research. I'd say in our baby group, about half of our boys had been circumcised though I think the rates continue to decrease.
> 
> Ok that's enough for now! Would love to hear from the rest of you mamas :)

We do differ in births, I am getting induced again and will have an epidural for pain relief. 

We also will be circumcizing if this is a boy. Culturally it is still something that is done routinely here....


----------



## 3Minions

Oh, did I leave out the part where I get the epidural? Lol. Because I'm vbac I always wait until 5cm but then they're putting that puppy in!  
With my first I did 14 hours epi free but I ended up on pit and that stuff is the devil so I asked for an epidural. With the second I figured why not get an epi. With the third I was having some wicked contractions and thought "why am I hurting if I don't have to?" Out came the epi! I ended up with a 3rd degree tear inside and out so I'm pretty glad I didn't have to feel that.


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> Oh, did I leave out the part where I get the epidural? Lol. Because I'm vbac I always wait until 5cm but then they're putting that puppy in!
> With my first I did 14 hours epi free but I ended up on pit and that stuff is the devil so I asked for an epidural. With the second I figured why not get an epi. With the third I was having some wicked contractions and thought "why am I hurting if I don't have to?" Out came the epi! I ended up with a 3rd degree tear inside and out so I'm pretty glad I didn't have to feel that.

Yeah it was 5 long days for me, I waited until they were ready to give the pitcin, so I walked and moved around before...will do the same this time!


----------



## Jallia

I'm all for an epidural here too!


----------



## whigfield

I have absolutely no idea what to expect in terms of pain and what I can handle when it comes to birth! I have these hilarious romantic notions that instinct will kick in and I'll rise above the pain and be calm and everything... But really. I know that's pretty unlikely, I know my temperament, I am such an anxious person I doubt that will be possible. :haha: If I don't end up becoming high risk or needing induction, I would like to attempt a water birth, but I want the knowledge that if I can't cope, I can be transferred back to the ward and get an epidural in pronto. :haha:


----------



## ttclou25

Jailia Ill guess boy from the skull but im no expert on this at all! Will you have another scan to confirm later in pg'cy?

Ive opted for a home birth again not sure what ill do in the end though as hospital is always an option still even when booking the home birth, ideally id like to birth in the pool using tens and gas and air only. I did hyponobirthing classes with my son.

circumcision isnt something that is really done here unless medically needed. I wouldnt even let the nurse inject my son when he was born with vitamin B let alone chop his bits off - ouchie :haha:


----------



## ourturnnext

Ladies I'm delighted to share the fantastic news that we are team pink!!!!! I will upload pic later, just digesting the good news and telling the world for now :D


----------



## AllStar

Epidural isn't an option at the hospital I'm delivering at as it's midwife led but I don't think I would like one anyway. Does it stop you feeling your legs completely and being able to move them? As that would freak me out I think, I panic if I can't move my legs! 

Circumcision isn't something I've had to think about as it isn't done here unless maybe for medical reasons? 

It's funny how different all our labours will be but it doesn't matter how it gets here, as long as we end up with our little babies in our arms


----------



## AllStar

Congratulations ourturn!!!


----------



## whigfield

Yay ourturnnext! :happydance: Girls are in the majority now! Exciting! Updated you on the main page. :flower:

Yeah, circumcision doesn't seem that well practised in the UK, except perhaps for certain religions? I've never been with a guy here that is cut, I just can't imagine it. :haha: We won't be circumcising our little guy.


----------



## CastawayBride

whigfield said:


> Yay ourturnnext! :happydance: Girls are in the majority now! Exciting! Updated you on the main page. :flower:
> 
> Yeha, circumcision doesn't seem that well practised in the UK, except perhaps for certain religions? I've never been with a guy here that is cut, I just can't imagine it. :haha: We won't be circumcising our little guy.

...and I cannot imagine being with a guy that was not circumsized! lol It is funny how different cultures are!


----------



## CastawayBride

AllStar said:


> Epidural isn't an option at the hospital I'm delivering at as it's midwife led but I don't think I would like one anyway. Does it stop you feeling your legs completely and being able to move them? As that would freak me out I think, I panic if I can't move my legs!
> 
> Circumcision isn't something I've had to think about as it isn't done here unless maybe for medical reasons?
> 
> It's funny how different all our labours will be but it doesn't matter how it gets here, as long as we end up with our little babies in our arms

I could still feel my legs, honestly I felt EVERYTHING. It just dulls the pain. I had horrid back labor and probably will again....still will feel it but this will take some of the pain away!


----------



## whigfield

CastawayBride said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> Yay ourturnnext! :happydance: Girls are in the majority now! Exciting! Updated you on the main page. :flower:
> 
> Yeha, circumcision doesn't seem that well practised in the UK, except perhaps for certain religions? I've never been with a guy here that is cut, I just can't imagine it. :haha: We won't be circumcising our little guy.
> 
> ...and I cannot imagine being with a guy that was not circumsized! lol It is funny how different cultures are!Click to expand...

Haha! Craziness, we're only just across the pond from each other! :haha:


----------



## Jallia

Speaking of cut and uncut, it's funny how the norm has changed here. My sister is 7 years younger than me and while I've never even seen an uncut ermm "member" my sister has never seen a cut one lol.


----------



## Jallia

ttclou25 said:


> Jailia Ill guess boy from the skull but im no expert on this at all! Will you have another scan to confirm later in pg'cy?
> 
> Ive opted for a home birth again not sure what ill do in the end though as hospital is always an option still even when booking the home birth, ideally id like to birth in the pool using tens and gas and air only. I did hyponobirthing classes with my son.
> 
> circumcision isnt something that is really done here unless medically needed. I wouldnt even let the nurse inject my son when he was born with vitamin B let alone chop his bits off - ouchie :haha:

Yup! We have another anatomy scan booked for May 28th so we'll hopefully find out for sure though I'm pretty confident with 85%. We're still going to go ahead with our gender reveal party this weekend as it's a holiday weekend here so it's also an excuse to get together with friends and family. :)


----------



## Jallia

ourturnnext said:


> Ladies I'm delighted to share the fantastic news that we are team pink!!!!! I will upload pic later, just digesting the good news and telling the world for now :D

Congrats on team pink Ourturn!


----------



## 3Minions

Ourturn, congratulations!
Allstar, I'll second what Castaway said. I've always been able to move my legs a bit - they're definitely not sturdy enough to walk on - but you know they're there


----------



## Jallia

3Minions said:


> Ourturn, congratulations!
> Allstar, I'll second what Castaway said. I've always been able to move my legs a bit - they're definitely not sturdy enough to walk on - but you know they're there

I also felt my legs with the epidural. I would describe exactly as Allstar did: they're definitely there but I wouldn't trust them to take me anywhere :)


----------



## whigfield

Has anyone ever heard of one of the epidurals that still allow you to be mobile? The hospital I plan on birthing in offers these.

Also, anatomy scan today. So so nervous. Hope our little guy is okay!


----------



## AllStar

Epidurals sound like they're not how I imagined then lol I don't personally know anyone who has had an epidural so I've never had anyone to ask! 

Good luck Whigfield, enjoy seeing your little one :)


----------



## Elsa50501

ourturnnext said:


> Ladies I'm delighted to share the fantastic news that we are team pink!!!!! I will upload pic later, just digesting the good news and telling the world for now :D

Congrats! :)!!


----------



## CastawayBride

AllStar said:


> Epidurals sound like they're not how I imagined then lol I don't personally know anyone who has had an epidural so I've never had anyone to ask!
> 
> Good luck Whigfield, enjoy seeing your little one :)

Yeah, honestly, they are not that bad if you have a skilled person putting them in. IF they go in correctly you are good, if not it can be a big old mess with side effects.

Trust me, I felt EVERYTHING. I actually said, "What, wait, why do I feel this I have an epidural!?" LOL


----------



## 3Minions

Good luck today Whig 

Yeah, they only freeze from where they go in to the spine to below it (and by freeze I mean reduce sensitivity). My baby stretched straight out and was pushing on my diaphragm on her way out - it was cramping and the most excruciating pain I had ever been in, but there was nothing they could do about it except let me push. I still get cramps there sometimes. Little stinker...


----------



## ourturnnext

Thanks for all the congrats, I'm still totally buzzing :)

Whig I hope your scan went well today. Here's my scan pic, hopefully it will upload...
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0107.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## whigfield

Will update tomorrow ladies, stressful day! He measured everything normal at the scan but I'm really not happy with the sonographer. Going to hit bed now, will post a pic and what happened in the morning. :coffee:


----------



## ourturnnext

Oh sorry to hear that but good news that little fella looks ok xxx


----------



## 3Minions

Whig, glad the baby is okay. Sorry about the sonographer. Can't wait to hear what happened...


----------



## whigfield

The first mistake in my opinion was that the scan was booked for a Friday afternoon and with a young sonographer. :wacko: As soon as we were in we felt rushed, and once she put the wand on my belly and saw the position baby was in you could see the look of annoyance on her face. She said that baby wasn't very "photogenic" so "don't expect many nice pictures" and complained a lot that he was floating on his front. She was extremely rough and my stomach feels bruised and sore today, and after she had taken all the measurements (all the while complaining all the way), she then went to attempt to take a picture or two for us. Now really, I'd much rather little Finn was okay and happy in that knowledge than worry about a stupid picture. But he was still laying on his front and all of a sudden she started hitting my stomach really hard. I saw him shoot his arms out in fright (I guess when your world is collapsing around you you kind of want to stop that happening? :nope:) and she kept doing it until he flipped over. She then laughed and mentioned how she had just "bullied" him and got a pic or two, but they "weren't great". Yeah - how about you DON'T do that.. Ever, ever again?! For the majority of the scan poor Finn had his hands over his ears and I just feel like a terrible person for not stopping her or saying something, like I've let my little boy down. :nope:
 



Attached Files:







10351975_10154237810030122_6501986305297926058_n.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lizziemm

Such a shame you had a crappy experience whigfield :-( but glad all is ok with your little man. Try and take some comfort in that he is well protected in there so unlikely that anything the sono did would have hurt him, probably just more annoying that he had to change from the position he was most comfortable in! Xxx


----------



## Lizziemm

And congrats on all the good scans ladies, I have mine next weds! Just want it to be here already! X


----------



## ljo1984

Midwife led care here, I'm having hb so epi not an option but I had it with my first due to Pitocin use (agree that is the devils work and no way would I happily take that shit again lol) unnecessarily, I didn't like having epidural and been stuck on my back, it's not my thing. So having water birth, tens before hand and they will bring had and air if I request it. I will refuse any morphine based drug again as I don't want baby effected so that won't even be available. I am doing hypnobirthing which I did with my youngest n it really is fab and helps so much. Plan at moment is to call mw only when needed, even if that happens to be after I've birthed the baby. Just put my trust in my body and baby and listen to my instincts, in all 5 pregnancies they have always been right for good or for bad. My hubby, best friend and mum will be there, I want my girls there too, I know my eldest (my mini mw) will be wanting to watch and I'm more than happy with that. It's going to be my perfect birth, I think it's about time at least one went to plan lol.


----------



## CastawayBride

Whigfield, that is horrendous. I would be calling, complaining and get money back if you paid co pays, etc.


----------



## AllStar

That's awful Whigfield, bad enough to feel rushed let alone the other stuff. I would definitely complain too. Glad all is well with your little one though :hugs:


----------



## AllStar

Ds keeps asking how many sleeps until we get new photos of baby :) the kids will be staying with their nanna while we go to scan as it's a 2 hour drive just to be there for a short while and they can't come in anyway so if we find out boy or girl we are going to phone him as soon as we get out to let him know as he's really excited! So he will be first to know


----------



## ttclou25

Whigfield - Thats awful im so sorry to hear that what a bitch - its always easy to say after 'i wish id said'..... as at the time your probably in shock this stupid woman is carrying on as she did. Make sure you make a complaint not just for you and your experience but so noone else has the horrid lady too. xx


----------



## 3Minions

Whig, I'd be calling and talking to whoever the manager/boss is. I didn't get a single picture of my ultrasound because babe was right under my placenta and super squished - I asked the ultrasound tech if she wanted me to poke myself to get baby to move to a better position and she said you NEVER do that because it causes your uterus to spasm (I think braxton hicks.) She said you can't feel them, but she can certainly see them on the screen. Everything went okay for you, but that dum dum could end up hurting someone in a precarious position of her behavior isn't corrected.


----------



## whigfield

Oh god, I didn't know that was possible! I think I will definitely complain at my next midwife appointment. If she had asked, I would have just jiggled around myself a bit anyway - that got him to turn at the private gender scan we had! Thanks for all the replies though. :flower:


----------



## Jallia

What a PITA that tech was Whigfield! Happy to hear you plan to mention it at your next MW appointment. Sounds like she's not done with her education yet based on her behaviour.

We had our gender reveal party yesterday and we're having another boy! Our son was disappointed but he's getting over it. I personally think it will be awesome for him to have a brother to grow up with. :) I've attached a picture of the reveal itself. My sister made the box and it was quite an elaborate setup!
 



Attached Files:







P1040156 (Large).jpg
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## CastawayBride

Jallia said:


> What a PITA that tech was Whigfield! Happy to hear you plan to mention it at your next MW appointment. Sounds like she's not done with her education yet based on her behaviour.
> 
> We had our gender reveal party yesterday and we're having another boy! Our son was disappointed but he's getting over it. I personally think it will be awesome for him to have a brother to grow up with. :) I've attached a picture of the reveal itself. My sister made the box and it was quite an elaborate setup!

Totally adorable!

Since I can't get hubby to stay Team yellow we are having a reveal bar b q on the 7th!


----------



## Jallia

> Totally adorable!
> 
> Since I can't get hubby to stay Team yellow we are having a reveal bar b q on the 7th!

Awesome! Our reveal bbq was a ton of fun :)


----------



## 3Minions

That's an awesome box Jallia! Your sister is a good wrapper. Me, not so much. Lol.


----------



## Jallia

3Minions said:


> That's an awesome box Jallia! Your sister is a good wrapper. Me, not so much. Lol.

Neither am I 3Minions! Thank goodness for my sister. :)


----------



## whigfield

Thanks ladies. :hugs:

Yay Jallia, a boy! :happydance: I bet your son will love having a little brother to take care of! Updating you! :)


----------



## Lizziemm

Congrats Jalia, great reveal!


----------



## ourturnnext

Jalia thats a brilliant reveal and congratulations on your boy!!

Whig I'm sorry to read about your awful scan experience, that is so unnecessary and definitely worthy of a complaint. Main thing is your little man is doing fine.

After telling me on Thursday "no" she didn't want mummy to have a baby girl, my DD has started 'sharing' things with her baby sister over the weekend, putting toys next to my bump and putting flowers in my waistband saying "baby" and pouring 'juice' from her watering can onto my bump for "baby" while she's pouring 'juice' for her teddies awww I love her soooooo much x


----------



## Lizziemm

That's so cute ourturnnext! My dd is totally ignoring us anything we mention to her anything about the baby. It's like 'if I pretend bits not happening, it's not happening'! Eeek!


----------



## AllStar

Congratulations Jallia, lovely reveal!! 

That's really sweet ourturn, dd keeps hugging and kissing my bump and 'giving it things' lol ds talks about the baby and gets excited about helping us look after him or her when it's here. It's so lovely involving them isn't it 

Tomorrow is our scan and when we will hopefully be finding out boy or girl!! I'm a little nervous but very excited to see baby again!


----------



## Jallia

Ourturn, that's adorable! Our son is super excited to have a sibling but he was pretty disappointed to see blue balloons come out of the reveal box. He was 100% convinced that he was having a sister. I'm quite sure he'll prefer a brother once he gets a bit older but for now he's still telling us how he really wanted a sister.


----------



## AllStar

Scan went great, everything measuring perfectly and it's a...boy!!!! 

Ds is so happy!  we're just delighted baby is happy and healthy. 

We had to go for a couple of walks to try get baby to move for the head and face measurement and the cord was around about his legs but he checked a couple of times and he was certain it was a boy and I definitely thought so too. 

Hoping now I can relax a little and enjoy the second half of my pregnancy (well, worry a little less!) feeling him every day helps too. 

Just so happy right now! 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## whigfield

Congratulations AllStar! I'll update you! :happydance:

So, ladies.. What do braxton hicks feel like, and is it possible they can start this early? In the past few hours I've been having real uncomfortable tightening/pressure feeling very down low, I originally thought it was just him rolling around (I find it uncomfortable so low down) but it lasts for between 10-30 seconds at a time - could it possibly be BH? Or is it more likely to be him stretching and rolling and stuff around and trying to make some more room?


----------



## AllStar

Thank you! 

BH feel like that for me. Really tight, and uncomfortable, especially if I'm sitting. I've been getting them for a couple of weeks but I got them early on with my other babies too. I get them more if I do a lot of walking or do too much.


----------



## 3Minions

Congrats Allstar!

Whig, mine usually start around 20 weeks.


----------



## Jallia

Congrats Allstar! At least your DS was happy about a boy!


----------



## Lizziemm

Congrats Allstar! 

Have my scan today, very nervous. More so than I was with my dd. We will be staying team yellow though!


----------



## whigfield

Good luck lizziemm!


----------



## ourturnnext

Congrats allstar! Lots of boys in this thread :) 

Good luck for your scan lizziemm, I really admire everyone who has the willpower to stay team yellow. I really wanted to but temptation got the better of me!!

Whig that does sound like BH, I'm sure I remember reading somewhere they can start from about 16 weeks. 

Well my baby girl has found her football boots and I lay for ages lastnight watching my tummy twitching and rippling as she practiced gymnastics, soooo lovely!! x


----------



## Lizziemm

All good with the baby at scan today, so relieved. However, my placenta is partially over my cervix so have to go back at 32 weeks for a re scan to see if it has moved! Apparently in only a small percentage of cases it doesn't move but the majority of times it has moved out of the way so will just have to wait and see. I have a consultant appointment at the beginning of June (because I haemorrhaged after giving birth to dd) so I will ask some questions then about it I think. If it doesn't move I'll have to have a c-section though. Eeek!


----------



## Lizziemm

Oh and we are still definitely team yellow! ;-)


----------



## 3Minions

Congratulations about the great scan Lizzie and sorry about the placenta previa! If it's only marginal though they usually move out of the way. I'll keep my FX for you


----------



## AllStar

Glad scan went well Lizzie and congrats on staying team yellow


----------



## ourturnnext

Ah is that what placenta previa is Lizziemm? I never actually knew what that meant. Hopefully it'll move by 32 weeks. Yay for everything else looking good at the scan.

Yikes ladies I can't believe we're all halfway through our pregnancies now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jallia

Happy to hear about the good scan today Lizzie! Way to go with the willpower to stay team yellow. I just don't have it in me to wait until the end. I could barely wait for 20 weeks!


----------



## ljo1984

His my scan on tues and all perfect  and still team yellow also. 
To the BH question I've started around 18 weeks all 3 of mine and they are tight and uncomfy but soon get used to them. Get several a day. X


----------



## whigfield

Congrats ljo and lizzie on your great scans! I'm really in awe of your willpowers. I was biting the bit to find out aat 12 weeks. :haha:

I think that's possibly what I'm experiencing every so often now! Alongside this, Finn will kick at my hand and I can feel it from the outside now. :cloud9:


----------



## CastawayBride

I WISH hubby would stay Team Yellow but he wants to know so bad. :haha:

Sigh, I have 1 more week to try to convince him!!


----------



## 3Minions

Whig, is baby named Finn or Finley or Finlay or Finnegan or one of those other variants?


----------



## whigfield

Finn. :flower: I really liked Finlay but OH doesn't so we settled on Finn. :happydance:


----------



## AllStar

Finn is lovely  ds loves the name Flynn. Dh isn't keen on it as a first name but we're planning to use it as a middle name, I love the idea of his big brother helping to choose his name. Ds and dh both like the name Jackson (no one likes any names I suggest haha!) so baby will possibly be Jackson Flynn but nothing is official yet 

Anyone else having name discussions yet?


----------



## CastawayBride

AllStar said:


> Finn is lovely  ds loves the name Flynn. Dh isn't keen on it as a first name but we're planning to use it as a middle name, I love the idea of his big brother helping to choose his name. Ds and dh both like the name Jackson (no one likes any names I suggest haha!) so baby will possibly be Jackson Flynn but nothing is official yet
> 
> Anyone else having name discussions yet?

I think of Flynn and Disney....I believe Rapunzels honey.


----------



## 3Minions

I think Finn is super duper cute  If we didn't need a relatively unique 7 letter hard C or K name it would totally be in the running.


----------



## 3Minions

Oh, and if we were having a boy. Lol.


----------



## AllStar

CastawayBride said:


> AllStar said:
> 
> 
> Finn is lovely  ds loves the name Flynn. Dh isn't keen on it as a first name but we're planning to use it as a middle name, I love the idea of his big brother helping to choose his name. Ds and dh both like the name Jackson (no one likes any names I suggest haha!) so baby will possibly be Jackson Flynn but nothing is official yet
> 
> Anyone else having name discussions yet?
> 
> I think of Flynn and Disney....I believe Rapunzels honey.Click to expand...

That's why he loves the name! Dd's favourite movie is Tangled and ds thinks Flynn is great  I actually really like the name too.


----------



## CastawayBride

AllStar said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllStar said:
> 
> 
> Finn is lovely  ds loves the name Flynn. Dh isn't keen on it as a first name but we're planning to use it as a middle name, I love the idea of his big brother helping to choose his name. Ds and dh both like the name Jackson (no one likes any names I suggest haha!) so baby will possibly be Jackson Flynn but nothing is official yet
> 
> Anyone else having name discussions yet?
> 
> I think of Flynn and Disney....I believe Rapunzels honey.Click to expand...
> 
> That's why he loves the name! Dd's favourite movie is Tangled and ds thinks Flynn is great  I actually really like the name too.Click to expand...

I knew it! lol 

We love Disney too. :cloud9:


----------



## ljo1984

CastawayBride said:


> I WISH hubby would stay Team Yellow but he wants to know so bad. :haha:
> 
> Sigh, I have 1 more week to try to convince him!!

lol my hubby has wanted to know with all three but they won't tell one without the others permission so I just stand my ground and tell him he has to wait ha ha. I just love that moment when the baby is born and you look. But even then with my first I had to be reminded after a few mins, I just saw her face and knew she was a girl so didn't even think. I had a cuddle with my second before looking too. This time I've told my eldest so can look and tell us then help daddy cut the cord. Eeeeeeek so exciting


----------



## whigfield

Woke up this morning to some bright red spotting. :nope: Used the doppler immediately and got his heartbeat luckily and then he kicked a bit, but not feeling very happy about that! I think I feel a little water infection-y as well, so hoping it's that. I called the antenatal assessment unit and waiting for them to call back, but I think they want me to go in to be seen.


----------



## CastawayBride

whigfield said:


> Woke up this morning to some bright red spotting. :nope: Used the doppler immediately and got his heartbeat luckily and then he kicked a bit, but not feeling very happy about that! I think I feel a little water infection-y as well, so hoping it's that. I called the antenatal assessment unit and waiting for them to call back, but I think they want me to go in to be seen.

Defintely demand to be seen hun, hoping it is just a urinary infection...that can easily be treated!


----------



## CastawayBride

ljo1984 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> I WISH hubby would stay Team Yellow but he wants to know so bad. :haha:
> 
> Sigh, I have 1 more week to try to convince him!!
> 
> lol my hubby has wanted to know with all three but they won't tell one without the others permission so I just stand my ground and tell him he has to wait ha ha. I just love that moment when the baby is born and you look. But even then with my first I had to be reminded after a few mins, I just saw her face and knew she was a girl so didn't even think. I had a cuddle with my second before looking too. This time I've told my eldest so can look and tell us then help daddy cut the cord. Eeeeeeek so excitingClick to expand...

I just don't think its fair to say no we are not knowing and not allowing him input. :wacko:

He is thinking about not knowing. I mean we are already half way there! With my doctor he only asks I make 35 weeks and if my anxiety is bad we will go down to day by day making decisions. So I told him honestly we may see this little one even sooner LOL

To be fair, and is reasoning, we get scans weekly or even daily at the end. He says lets be honest you don't think we won't see it, or someone will slip?:haha:


----------



## whigfield

Antenatal centre weren't interested in seeing me and referred me to a GP, basically being dismissive since they assumed it was a urine infection. Called GP - no appointments. :dohh: Referred to the Walk In Centre... Went there, and absolutely nothing was wrong with my urine - no protein, no blood, nothing... The nurse there called up the antenatal centre and asked what she wanted us to do next, and they agreed to see me, to do an "internal examination". :wacko: I didn't really like the sound of that and they said it was unlikely they'd do a scan so I said don't worry, I'll try to sleep it off. I went and paid for a scan instead.. Cervix is measuring at least 4cm and is closed, which he said is a good length? :shrug: Placenta was looking nice, and they couldn't see a reason for the bleeding - but he said that baby was looking perfect, and the blood definitely wasn't coming from him or the placenta, and since my cervix is still closed, we're pretty good. He thinks it could be something minor like a small burst blood vessel. 

But.. While we were there, our super weird creepy child decided to show us one of his favorite hobbies - he seems to love licking and BITING the placenta! :haha: :haha: The sonographer said that the texture probably feels great on his tongue - all soft and spongy - but what a little weirdo! :haha: It was hilarious to watch! Will put up a pic of him doing it later on tonight. :flower:


----------



## 3Minions

Whig, I can't believe how you've been treated! I'm glad bubs is doing great in there though. But seriously!

What country are you in?


----------



## CastawayBride

whigfield said:


> Antenatal centre weren't interested in seeing me and referred me to a GP, basically being dismissive since they assumed it was a urine infection. Called GP - no appointments. :dohh: Referred to the Walk In Centre... Went there, and absolutely nothing was wrong with my urine - no protein, no blood, nothing... The nurse there called up the antenatal centre and asked what she wanted us to do next, and they agreed to see me, to do an "internal examination". :wacko: I didn't really like the sound of that and they said it was unlikely they'd do a scan so I said don't worry, I'll try to sleep it off. I went and paid for a scan instead.. Cervix is measuring at least 4cm and is closed, which he said is a good length? :shrug: Placenta was looking nice, and they couldn't see a reason for the bleeding - but he said that baby was looking perfect, and the blood definitely wasn't coming from him or the placenta, and since my cervix is still closed, we're pretty good. He thinks it could be something minor like a small burst blood vessel.
> 
> But.. While we were there, our super weird creepy child decided to show us one of his favorite hobbies - he seems to love licking and BITING the placenta! :haha: :haha: The sonographer said that the texture probably feels great on his tongue - all soft and spongy - but what a little weirdo! :haha: It was hilarious to watch! Will put up a pic of him doing it later on tonight. :flower:

Uhhh I can't believe the system of care in the UK terrible!!

I hope it was nothing and your son sounds so adorable...it is wonderful to be unique! ;)


----------



## Lizziemm

Whig, so glad all is ok but that is terrible that the nhs didn't do anything! Must have been so funny seeing the little man doing that! Ha ha


----------



## whigfield

I'm in the UK... :dohh: The antenatal clinic did sound very busy (in fact she made a point of telling me that), but still. With our history you'd think they would have done more. :shrug: All seems well though! I'm just glad I won't be giving birth at that hospital. :haha:


----------



## Jallia

Licking and biting the placenta. LOL Whig that's funny! Maybe my little weirdo does the same since they are due on the same day.


----------



## AllStar

How are you today Whig? I'm surprised they treated you like that yesterday, that's awful. Where abouts in the uk are you? I'm in scotland and I've never had any complaints about our local nhs, especially the care I've recieved throughout my pregnancies and mc. It differs so much in different areas. 

The chewing the placenta thing is cute! Dd was chewing her cord in one of her scans


----------



## AllStar

Oh and 20 weeks today!! Half way


----------



## Elsa50501

Yay for 20 weeks Allstar! Halfway!

Whigfield- I laughed out loud just now, I can't get my image out of my head. I never think of the baby doing anything funny while it's still gestating... It never even occured to me that they might, lol.


----------



## Jallia

Congrats on 20 weeks Allstar! :thumbup:


----------



## Jallia

And congrats on halfway to you too Elsa! :happydance:


----------



## CastawayBride

I said that to my hubs last night, we are half way there (maybe even closer if I go earlier!) I cannot wait to have this little bubs in our arms.

I started packing my hospital bag last week. This weekend I am doing general cleaning and hoping to motivate :haha: my husband to get the yard work going....our back yard looks like a bomb hit it!


----------



## Laelani

Question ladies: Have any of you starting leaking any liquid from your breasts yet? 

I have noticed this over the last few days and I am just wondering if this is any cause for concern or if this is normal. I am not allowed to Google according to my doctor so I'm asking friends ;)


----------



## Lizziemm

Laelani said:


> Question ladies: Have any of you starting leaking any liquid from your breasts yet?
> 
> I have noticed this over the last few days and I am just wondering if this is any cause for concern or if this is normal. I am not allowed to Google according to my doctor so I'm asking friends ;)

I started getting this at about 23/24 weeks with dd. Kept waking up with milky-coloured stains on my pjs then noticed it in my bra during the day. Wasn't running out like water of anything but was completely normal for me.
Havent had any yet so far this time!


----------



## AllStar

Laelani said:


> Question ladies: Have any of you starting leaking any liquid from your breasts yet?
> 
> I have noticed this over the last few days and I am just wondering if this is any cause for concern or if this is normal. I am not allowed to Google according to my doctor so I'm asking friends ;)

I've only noticed it when I come out the shower so far? Guessing it's the warm water? Think it's all normal though


----------



## Krippy

I think it is normal too...I am one of this people who doesn't leak even though I am still breastfeeding. Everyone is different...welcome to the boob club! :)


----------



## 3Minions

Laelani, since about 18w for me. I've never bfed but my boobs remember what they're supposed to do.


----------



## ourturnnext

Totally normal to have boob leakage at this stage. The warm water of the shower is like a stimulant, mine used to go off like jets after the shower when I was bfing. 

Whig I hope your felling better, shame the hospital wasn't more supportive but your scan sounds lovely so hopefully that'll have helped make up for it.


----------



## CastawayBride

I leaked as soon as I found I was pregnant, colostrum.

I visited my friend who has a 4 day old baby. I leaked, and I mean my bra was wet, when I heard him crying.:haha:

Plus my little one was kicking away....must have been entertained by hearing all the kids around us.


----------



## whigfield

Sorry I didn't update yesterday, I had a bit more spotting so I spent the whole day trying to rest up. So far so good, no more today! :happydance:

I never knew babies would do that to the placenta - I figured they'd cuddle up to it and such, but LICKING it? Or biting/sucking it? It just seems so weird! But totally funny. :haha: Chewing the cord sounds sooooo cute too!

Congrats on 20 weeks AllStar & Elsa! :happydance:

What are you ladies going to pack in your hospital bags? I feel like I have no idea what I should put in there. :wacko:

No leakage here! Is it weird that I'm kind of jealous? I'm so eager for my boobs to 'work'! :haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

whigfield said:


> Sorry I didn't update yesterday, I had a bit more spotting so I spent the whole day trying to rest up. So far so good, no more today! :happydance:
> 
> I never knew babies would do that to the placenta - I figured they'd cuddle up to it and such, but LICKING it? Or biting/sucking it? It just seems so weird! But totally funny. :haha: Chewing the cord sounds sooooo cute too!
> 
> Congrats on 20 weeks AllStar & Elsa! :happydance:
> 
> What are you ladies going to pack in your hospital bags? I feel like I have no idea what I should put in there. :wacko:
> 
> No leakage here! Is it weird that I'm kind of jealous? I'm so eager for my boobs to 'work'! :haha:

My bags are packed. I just brought items to make us a bit more comfortable.


I am getting hubby a Kindle for Fathers Day so he will have that to bring as well...


----------



## Krippy

I haven't packed my bag as we are not going to the hospital...hopefully. We have chose a birthing suite/home birth this time around! But I found that I don't need very much during labour/ birth just my ipod and a change of clothes. Everything else my mom can bring us if we need it...I have become quite the minimalmist! :)


----------



## 3Minions

I'll pack my bag after my due date, lol. I always go overdue....
I pack my formula because I don't like the stuff the hospital uses. And some pants that come up to my belly button because if I end up with another c-section I can't wear anything low.... Plus, it's nice to cover the squishy empty belly skin once it's vacant if I don't have another c-section, lol.


----------



## AllStar

I haven't even thought of my hospital bag yet! I barely used anything from it the first time let alone with dd when I was only in the hospital a couple of hours but this time might be different so better be prepared? Our house is only a few minutes from hospital so someone could easily pick me up anything I need anyway. Now you ladies have mentioned it, think I'll pick up some of the supplies needed for it this week. I'm getting really quite sore walking round shops so maybe doing it early is a good idea. 

3minions, that's one of the things I really don't like about pregnancy/birth, the strange squishy feeling your tummy has just after!


----------



## ttclou25

Whigfield - goos to hear the spotting has stopped and hopefully thats it! 

I didnt pack hospital bag until 35 weeks or so last time, id forget whats in there if i did it now and re pack anyway. 

Ive done something really annoying and used my doppler after having sex as my tummy was so hard after orgasm, now i picked up the baby and her heartrate was going from 160bpm to nearly nothing and so forth a few days later we did it again and the same thing happened, now im so paranoid about having sex that im affecting her heartrate. I read an article online that this does often happen and as long as it shoots up again its ok. :wacko::wacko: i wish i was ignorant of all these things and a woman who could live without dopplers and paranoia :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## CastawayBride

I didn't have my bag when I had to deliver my son at 32 weeks and it was honestly horrible. I had nothing was going through hell and didn't even have clothes to change into after the delivery. Try telling your father how to get all your items and explaining what you need for your lap top. Torture.

I refuse to use a doppler, I would be in the hospital every other day! I am just getting through this one day at a time as it is....I would be a puddle on the floor with one of them.


----------



## AllStar

That's why I don't have a Doppler either. I worry enough as it is!


----------



## whigfield

I find the doppler can be really inaccurate when giving off the heartrate, it doesn't always count it correctly (for me) and can scare the crap out of me unless the wand is positioned exactly perfect.. And then he moves anyway. :shrug:

I just try to listen out that the heartbeat is there if he's not being very active, but don't bother waiting for the machine to count it anymore. It's nice just for the reassurance that he's still alive in there.

Had a small family get together today for a cousin's engagement. Finn was a little less active over the weekend but then today, during, he was extremely active! I think it was because of how loud it was and all the different voices, getting him either excited or a bit scared. :haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

We took my mother out for her retirement lunch/dinner as she retires June 1st, the restaurant's air conditioning was BROKE. 90 degrees out so yeah, by the end of the meal I stood up and my husband says, "You peed your pants let me get you home....":blush::blush::blush:

Umm...no that is sweat. I am a big fat pregnant lady and sweating happens with no air conditioning. Mortified. :nope:

My entire family laughed though....guess I was their comic relief for the weekend.:haha:


----------



## whigfield

Haha, awww Castaway! I would have slapped my husband. :haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

whigfield said:


> Haha, awww Castaway! I would have slapped my husband. :haha:

Like seriously, did he not think I would not feel it?! :haha:


----------



## AllStar

Men lol  poor you though, I struggle in the car on a warm day with the window open! No wonder you were sweating!


----------



## ourturnnext

Ooh castaway how horrifying!!! That's why I always wear a top that covers my bum cos I'm prone to sweaty ass!!! 

Anyone else have heartburn? I've suddenly got it horrendously, I'm sure it wasn't this early last time x


----------



## CastawayBride

ourturnnext said:


> Ooh castaway how horrifying!!! That's why I always wear a top that covers my bum cos I'm prone to sweaty ass!!!
> 
> Anyone else have heartburn? I've suddenly got it horrendously, I'm sure it wasn't this early last time x

I couldn't believe it, I got home and I was soaked through my underwear with sweat, like crazy! I guess it was even hotter then I thought. I am now trying to drink 16 ounces of water LOL


----------



## Jallia

I'm with you ttclou, if I packed my bag now I'd forget and do it again closer to my due date.  I'm hoping we won't be at the hospital very long so we won't need much. Just a change of clothes, some music, my tablet...I think that's about it. 

As for the hot weather and sweating, I completely understand! It was over 30C in my classroom today and with 25 11-year-old bodies in there, it felt even warmer. Tomorrow is the start of our provincial testing exams so it'll be another day of being stuck in the classroom without much activity. Here's to hoping it cools down just a touch!


----------



## Laelani

Had our 20 week scan today. All went pretty good and he is measuring 20w5d and I am 20w6d so he's right on schedule. He wasn't fully cooperative though because they need to be able to view his whole spine and all that but couldn't get it so we have to go back in a week or so to get that checked. It was nice to see our little man again though. :cloud9:


----------



## 3Minions

I'm glad everything looks good Laelani!


----------



## Jallia

Happy to hear everything went well Laelani!


----------



## whigfield

Yay Laelani! And congrats on 21 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## AllStar

Glad everything went well Laelani, and be nice to see him again next week


----------



## ttclou25

Great to hear your scan went well! x


----------



## CastawayBride

I love seeing all the fruits getting so big on this thread!


----------



## whigfield

I know! It's so exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Lizziemm

Me to castaway!


----------



## Laelani

3Minions said:


> I'm glad everything looks good Laelani!

Thank you!



Jallia said:


> Happy to hear everything went well Laelani!

Yes me too!! Thanks! 



whigfield said:


> Yay Laelani! And congrats on 21 weeks today! :happydance:

Aww thanks!! :D 



AllStar said:


> Glad everything went well Laelani, and be nice to see him again next week

Yes that is true! I love being able to see him. It had me a little worried that they were so urgently wanting another one to be done for his back. Turns out they want to make sure he doesn't have scoliosis like his mama which is hereditary.


----------



## Jallia

So we had our second anatomy ultrasound today and luckily little man was facing front so the tech was able to get all of the measurements she needed. I also asked her to confirm gender and she said she was a million percent certain it's a boy.

Also had a midwife appointment today and everything's looking good except that I'm measuring at 25 weeks instead of 22 weeks. I definitely feel that my uterus is quite high for 22 weeks. Is anyone else experiencing the same issue? I'm a little worried that my poor lungs will be shoved out of the way soon!

Here's the ultrasound pic that made the tech so confident about gender. :)
 



Attached Files:







Baby #2 boy bits.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ttclou25

i think you can definately safely buy blue there jalia :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I was measuring 32 weeks at 27 weeks with my son, i had a scan and he was spot on so i think people carry differently, i felt pushing to my ribs yesterday, it is so uncomfortable


----------



## Lizziemm

Glad all looking good Jalia, great 'potty shot' never seen one that obvious before! 
I don't know if I'm measuring ahead but I think my uterus is higher than it potentially should be for 21/22 weeks. Was getting kicks I could feel on the outside much higher than my belly button on my right hand side last night. 
Have a consultant appt on Monday due to haemorrhage after having my dd so I wonder if they will measure me then?


----------



## whigfield

Haha Jallia, ain't no mistaking that's a boy! :haha: I don't know about the measuring ahead, though. My LO's head measures 2 weeks ahead but that's all really, and nobody said anything about it to me. :shrug:


----------



## AllStar

Great potty shot Jallia!  I haven't had fundal height measured yet, my next appointment is the 6th but I've seen pictures people have posted on here about it being at your belly button at 20 weeks and mines definitely above that. It's a good couple of cm above it too. Don't know if that's because it's not my first or not?


----------



## CastawayBride

Jallia said:


> So we had our second anatomy ultrasound today and luckily little man was facing front so the tech was able to get all of the measurements she needed. I also asked her to confirm gender and she said she was a million percent certain it's a boy.
> 
> Also had a midwife appointment today and everything's looking good except that I'm measuring at 25 weeks instead of 22 weeks. I definitely feel that my uterus is quite high for 22 weeks. Is anyone else experiencing the same issue? I'm a little worried that my poor lungs will be shoved out of the way soon!
> 
> Here's the ultrasound pic that made the tech so confident about gender. :)

You will measure ahead if this is not your first pregnancy, I have been feeling kicks in my ribs already and Doc confirmed it was b/c my Uterus was by my belly button very early on!

There is NO denying that is a boy. Congrats! I would love another boy but for my sanity I think if this was a girl this time I may be able to emotionally get through this a bit easier....


----------



## Jallia

Thank you ladies! Your replies were very reassuring. Happy to know I'm not the only one feeling kicks and such way up high. My midwife made a comment about fundal height being up my belly button already so I wasn't surprised that I was still measuring big. I think the fact that I'm just 5'2 has something to do with it as well. There's only so much room in there!


----------



## Jallia

CastawayBride said:


> Jallia said:
> 
> 
> So we had our second anatomy ultrasound today and luckily little man was facing front so the tech was able to get all of the measurements she needed. I also asked her to confirm gender and she said she was a million percent certain it's a boy.
> 
> Also had a midwife appointment today and everything's looking good except that I'm measuring at 25 weeks instead of 22 weeks. I definitely feel that my uterus is quite high for 22 weeks. Is anyone else experiencing the same issue? I'm a little worried that my poor lungs will be shoved out of the way soon!
> 
> Here's the ultrasound pic that made the tech so confident about gender. :)
> 
> You will measure ahead if this is not your first pregnancy, I have been feeling kicks in my ribs already and Doc confirmed it was b/c my Uterus was by my belly button very early on!
> 
> There is NO denying that is a boy. Congrats! I would love another boy but for my sanity I think if this was a girl this time I may be able to emotionally get through this a bit easier....Click to expand...

*HUGS* Castaway. I completely understand about the emotional implications. The good news is that you have a happy, healthy, wiggly baby in there patiently waiting to say hello. :)


----------



## Jallia

Anyone dealing with sciatica and/or pelvis alignment issues? I feel like I'm 35 going on 80 these days! Every time I stand up and start walking it takes me a minute to get going properly. Ugh.


----------



## ljo1984

Lol sounds like me!! Takes me ages to get up off of sofa etc then I'm hobbling around cause my right hip is quite painful!


----------



## whigfield

Sorry to hear Jallia, that sounds awful. I just have what I attribute to be 'regular pregnancy aches' but nothing really major so far. :nope:


----------



## CastawayBride

My left thigh goes numb at times, not as much as when I was pregnant with my son but it will at times and then walking feels odd.


----------



## AllStar

I'm really achey just now too. We had a really busy weekend away with lots of walking so I'm quite sore today. Also in the mornings or if I sit down too long (which isn't often with two little munchkins lol) then it takes me a few minutes to get going properly too. I got it really bad at the end of my pregnancy with dd, it didn't start this early with her though so hoping it won't be worse this time. It went away a few weeks after birth though so at least I know it's not forever


----------



## whigfield

How is everyone doing today? Lots of movement from little Finn today. 

I saw an article in a newspaper about how babies that feel their mother's stress in the womb are more likely to touch their face. :wacko: Sounds like BS to me, I mean, where else do they have to put their arms? But it did make me feel guilty. I must work on stress! :haha:


----------



## AllStar

How do they even study that accurately Whigfield? Lol 

Love the name Finn, Whig. We're still thinking of Flynn for middle name. Dh was calling bump Jax earlier (short for Jackson) I'm still not 100% sold but the more I see the kids and dh get excited when they talk to bump using the name the more it grows on me


----------



## CastawayBride

I think a lot of those so called studies are to shame women. Shame them for working. Shame them for not working and possibly struggling and stressing about money. For not doing enough. For doing too much. For everything under the sun! :haha:


----------



## Jallia

That study sounds bogus to me too Whig and Castaway. Did they have women walking around with portable ultrasound machines so they could record the babies 24/7 and see how many times they touched their faces?! I mean really....the hands are going to end up touching the face several times, whether intentional or not.

Allstar - Jackson is one of the names on our short list! I think Jax is adorable. :)


----------



## AllStar

That's exactly what I was thinking Jalia! What a load of rubbish lol 

It is very cute. I do really like it, I just like to think of all possibilities before deciding properly whereas once dh finds a name he loves, he stops looking lol he was the same with our other two


----------



## whigfield

I really have no idea, AllStar. I think from what I read they actively monitored babies on ultrasound after quizzing mothers about how stressed they've been.. Scientific, isn't it? :haha:

I really like Flynn too! We can't use it as there's already a boy in the family called Flynn, but it's really nice. We also considered Jackson at one point too - love love both!

In the UK at the moment they're really pushing how "sumo babies" are being born and "obese women are to blame".. Makes me so angry! Not everyone who is obese is going to have a 12lber and not everyone who does have a 12lber has had one because they are obese. :growlmad: 

I wish they wouldn't put any articles like these out without 100% scientific proof - not something based off of one flippant study. I'm guilt-ridden enough as it is all the time. :haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

whigfield said:


> I really have no idea, AllStar. I think from what I read they actively monitored babies on ultrasound after quizzing mothers about how stressed they've been.. Scientific, isn't it? :haha:
> 
> I really like Flynn too! We can't use it as there's already a boy in the family called Flynn, but it's really nice. We also considered Jackson at one point too - love love both!
> 
> In the UK at the moment they're really pushing how "sumo babies" are being born and "obese women are to blame".. Makes me so angry! Not everyone who is obese is going to have a 12lber and not everyone who does have a 12lber has had one because they are obese. :growlmad:
> 
> I wish they wouldn't put any articles like these out without 100% scientific proof - not something based off of one flippant study. I'm guilt-ridden enough as it is all the time. :haha:

Yup blame the woman mentality. I have learned to take all the Studies's with a grain of salt! I mean didn't they used to blame woman if it wasn't a boy!? Ummm yea that's all on the father lol


----------



## 3Minions

With regard to that sumo baby thing, we all know that untreated GD can lead to giant babies. But I agree that anyone can have big (or little) kids. My cousin is morbidly obese, had GD with all 3 of her pregnancies, and never had a baby over 8.5lbs. With my first pregnancy I went to bootcamp 5x a week, ate right, didn't have GD, gained 30lbs.... And he was over 11lbs. I've also had an almost 10lber and a 9lber.... DH and I just make giant babies.


----------



## Jallia

3Minions said:


> With regard to that sumo baby thing, we all know that untreated GD can lead to giant babies. But I agree that anyone can have big (or little) kids. My cousin is morbidly obese, had GD with all 3 of her pregnancies, and never had a baby over 8.5lbs. With my first pregnancy I went to bootcamp 5x a week, ate right, didn't have GD, gained 30lbs.... And he was over 11lbs. I've also had an almost 10lber and a 9lber.... DH and I just make giant babies.

Yup! I have a VERY skinny, fit friend who had a 10 pounder. I'm on the heavier side and my little man was 6.5 pounds.


----------



## CastawayBride

I forgot to tell you ladies, we are Team :pink:

VERY excited, I thought I would be having all boys! :haha: 

I will post a pic of the cake once I download the pics :thumbup:


----------



## AllStar

Congratulations on team pink castaway! Can't wait to see the cake  

How is everyone doing?


----------



## 3Minions

Congratulations Castaway!

Allstar, I think slow and steady would be an apt description for me. I SO need to clean the fridge but I can't breathe when I bend over so I'm wondering how gross it could possibly get in the next 18 weeks.... Lol.

How are you doing?


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> Congratulations Castaway!
> 
> Allstar, I think slow and steady would be an apt description for me. I SO need to clean the fridge but I can't breathe when I bend over so I'm wondering how gross it could possibly get in the next 18 weeks.... Lol.
> 
> How are you doing?

I have been cleaning and purging, hard core. LOL My hubby does all the manual labor I can't handle but cleaning the fridge is the one thing on my hit list to do!


----------



## whigfield

YAY! Congrats Castaway! I've updated you on the front. :happydance:

Doing pretty good here. Hit v-day yesterday.. Feeling relieved to pass that milestone. :happydance:


----------



## AllStar

Congrats on v-day Whig! 

I'm good too, also struggling to bend over though lol bump seems to have become huge over past couple of days  dh has had a week off work and it's been lovely having him around all the time but he goes back tomorrow.


----------



## Elsa50501

CastawayBride said:


> 3Minions said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Castaway!
> 
> Allstar, I think slow and steady would be an apt description for me. I SO need to clean the fridge but I can't breathe when I bend over so I'm wondering how gross it could possibly get in the next 18 weeks.... Lol.
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> I have been cleaning and purging, hard core. LOL My hubby does all the manual labor I can't handle but cleaning the fridge is the one thing on my hit list to do!Click to expand...

Same here. Trying to make up for all the clean laundry left unfolded from the winter when my morning sickness was peaking. Tried to tackle the fridge yesterday but gave up. I hope to get this place spotless by the time summer vscation rolls around on june 25th so I can focus on the baby stuff instead!


----------



## Elsa50501

Congrats whigfield!!!


----------



## whigfield

Thanks ladies! :happydance:

I had my 25 week appointment a week early as I am on vacation next week. I mentioned that I'd like to birth in a different hospital back near my mother and she said she's going to look into it for me - I didn't even have to fight her for it! :happydance: However I came back with +3 leukocytes (?) and +1 protein in my urine so they suspect another infection. Booooo.


----------



## Lizziemm

Congrats castaway!
And congrats on v-day too whigfield. V-day is this Friday for me! Sorry you have another infection too :-( 
All good my end, although I swear this baby isn't as active as my daughter was, even at this stage so that's winding me up! I get movement every day but somedays not much. I know baby is still small and I know when it's facing inwards and I'm not feeling movement on the outside as I get punches/kicks in my cervix, just wish they were always on the outside as those ones calm me more!
I see a consultant last week as I haemorrhaged after giving birth to dd. They've recommended that I give birth in consultant led unit- which is where I ended up having dd so dont mind that. But as she was on the larger side they want me to have the glucose intolerance test to rule out gd :-(


----------



## CastawayBride

Well, my job had our baby shower today! There are 4 of us pregnant so I guess they assumed to do it all together. I got so many outfits, books, soaps, shampoos and gift cards! Can't wait to go shopping for baby again, Thursday we are picking up the paint and Saturday the nursery furniture was ordered.

Only 2 months to go of work! I have a feeling, its gonna fly by.


----------



## Jallia

CastawayBride said:


> I forgot to tell you ladies, we are Team :pink:
> 
> VERY excited, I thought I would be having all boys! :haha:
> 
> I will post a pic of the cake once I download the pics :thumbup:

Congrats Castaway! There are so many cute outfits for little girls. I'm envious sometimes when I go shopping at all the choices compared with the jeans, tshirts, dress shirt options we mamas with boys seem to be limited to!

Whig - congrats on V-day! Woo hoo!!

Funny that you guys mentioned cleaning fridges today as that's exactly what I did this evening before the garbage went out. Let's just say that a cucumber got buried under some carrots and it wasn't a pretty sight! I'm not usually a gagger..but ugh...I'll spare you the details!


----------



## whigfield

A 4-way shower sounds great! You should show us some pics of your haul, Castaway! :haha:

You too Jallia, due date buddy! :thumbup: :haha:

I personally find that I am naturally drawn to boy clothes, but I think it's because I wear a lot of darker colors rather than lighter/pastels. There is this gorgeous set of giraffe themed babygrows for sale but none in 0-3 and I keep refreshing all the time to grab them.. Still waiting though!

I had a horrible dream last night. Finn was born early (but was fine, just a tiny size.... :wacko:), and we took him home. But then OH and I totally forgot about him and he died!! I woke up at 3am panicking and prodding my stomach, and then panicked more because it felt soft. Woke up OH and used the doppler and LO rolled around and started kicking at it. Sometimes I think I really hate being pregnant, the worry is awful.. And it doesn't help when your brain tortures you like that in your sleep either! :haha:


----------



## 3Minions

Castaway, I want to see pictures too! 
All I need to buy for this LO are some crib shoes, and I won't bother with that until she's here.
I got the fridge done yesterday, cleaned and vacuumed the kids' rooms today.... I'm on a role. But I need a nap. And I need to finish season 2 of Orange is the new Black. 
Side note: If you are eating red peppers or tomatoes, REMEMBER that you've been eating red peppers and/or tomatoes before you take a trip to the toilet.... Lol.


----------



## ttclou25

Congrats castaway another team pink :) 

I haven't done nearly as many bump pics this time as I did with my son:/ mind you I still haven't bought anything but 1x dress so far too. But thought I'd do a 21 week shot
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## whigfield

Gorgeous little bump ttclou! :flower:


----------



## Jallia

Thanks Whig! As for that terrible dream - it is really quite unfair that our minds like to stress us out that way. Oh the joys of motherhood! Unfortunately, it doesn't get any better once the little ones are here as there are a million and one other things to worry about - he's been sleeping for over 3 hours! Is he ok? OMG, what if he stopped breathing?! And once you get over that paranoia, you move on to something else. My current worry with my 4-year-old: It's awful sunny out today. Did his dad remember to pack him a hat for school? What if he's outside right now getting a terrible sunburn?! What if he gets heat stroke?!! See what I mean? 

ttclou - adorable belly! I'll have to post a pic of mine at some point when I'm feeling that I look more pregnant than fluffy.


----------



## alicarr74

It is indeed a girl!


----------



## CastawayBride

alicarr74 said:


> It is indeed a girl!

Woo hoo!!!


----------



## whigfield

Yay alicarr74! :happydance:

Girls are winning!


----------



## ttclou25

Congrats on team pink :flower:


----------



## Jallia

Congrats on team pink alicarr!


----------



## Laelani

Congrats on the recent gender reveals! :)

So I need your ladies opinions on something. 

So I went to see my doctor today for a checkup and such and everything is going well minus my exteme back pain, which I was given a referral to a medical prenatal massage therapist. Well I asked about a scheduled C-Section and all of that as well because of my back. Well here's what happened there...(To make things easier I am going to just paste part of what I wrote in another thread I asked about this as well.)

I injured my back when I was in grade 9 and had many tests and a bunch of issues with it for a few years after that. At that time my mom was told that I would never be able to do natural child birth because of the position of my spine and the pressure that comes with pushing and such. Over the years I keep getting this checked and keep being told the same thing. Well last year I got through to my doctor when I moved here and she never ever looked at my back in the whole year I've been seeing her. So today I asked her if she would be scheduling me for a C-Section and she said no because I don't need one that everything will be just fine. Um no it won't because all the doctors previous to her that I have seen told me the complete opposite for the past 15 years! She won't even LOOK at my back at all and I am scared of the outcomes for my back. I have no idea what to do or how to approach her to make her see I have to do this via scheduled C-Section. Ugh. I'm so heartbroken, upset, and frustrated. I am so worked up about it I stayed home from work today. What would you do?


----------



## CastawayBride

Laelani said:


> Congrats on the recent gender reveals! :)
> 
> So I need your ladies opinions on something.
> 
> So I went to see my doctor today for a checkup and such and everything is going well minus my exteme back pain, which I was given a referral to a medical prenatal massage therapist. Well I asked about a scheduled C-Section and all of that as well because of my back. Well here's what happened there...(To make things easier I am going to just paste part of what I wrote in another thread I asked about this as well.)
> 
> I injured my back when I was in grade 9 and had many tests and a bunch of issues with it for a few years after that. At that time my mom was told that I would never be able to do natural child birth because of the position of my spine and the pressure that comes with pushing and such. Over the years I keep getting this checked and keep being told the same thing. Well last year I got through to my doctor when I moved here and she never ever looked at my back in the whole year I've been seeing her. So today I asked her if she would be scheduling me for a C-Section and she said no because I don't need one that everything will be just fine. Um no it won't because all the doctors previous to her that I have seen told me the complete opposite for the past 15 years! She won't even LOOK at my back at all and I am scared of the outcomes for my back. I have no idea what to do or how to approach her to make her see I have to do this via scheduled C-Section. Ugh. I'm so heartbroken, upset, and frustrated. I am so worked up about it I stayed home from work today. What would you do?

I can be a real B but I would advise her maybe one more time that if you were to have issues with your back after this you will seek compensation.

Honestly I would get a new Dr.


----------



## Laelani

CastawayBride said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the recent gender reveals! :)
> 
> So I need your ladies opinions on something.
> 
> So I went to see my doctor today for a checkup and such and everything is going well minus my exteme back pain, which I was given a referral to a medical prenatal massage therapist. Well I asked about a scheduled C-Section and all of that as well because of my back. Well here's what happened there...(To make things easier I am going to just paste part of what I wrote in another thread I asked about this as well.)
> 
> I injured my back when I was in grade 9 and had many tests and a bunch of issues with it for a few years after that. At that time my mom was told that I would never be able to do natural child birth because of the position of my spine and the pressure that comes with pushing and such. Over the years I keep getting this checked and keep being told the same thing. Well last year I got through to my doctor when I moved here and she never ever looked at my back in the whole year I've been seeing her. So today I asked her if she would be scheduling me for a C-Section and she said no because I don't need one that everything will be just fine. Um no it won't because all the doctors previous to her that I have seen told me the complete opposite for the past 15 years! She won't even LOOK at my back at all and I am scared of the outcomes for my back. I have no idea what to do or how to approach her to make her see I have to do this via scheduled C-Section. Ugh. I'm so heartbroken, upset, and frustrated. I am so worked up about it I stayed home from work today. What would you do?
> 
> I can be a real B but I would advise her maybe one more time that if you were to have issues with your back after this you will seek compensation.
> 
> Honestly I would get a new Dr.Click to expand...

I was actually just saying that to OH. I love my doctor but she's very in and out with her patients and don't give any time to consider anything. I have another appointment in a few weeks and OH said if she still won't budge we will be going to a back specialist and/or finding a new doctor.


----------



## 3Minions

If you WANT a c-section because you're worried about your back then find a new doctor. If you're willing to TRY a vaginal birth I say go for it. I have a friend who was hit by a car while on her bicycle. Her back was broken, her pelvis was broken.... All sorts of fun stuff. Anyway, they put her back together. When she got pregnant a few years later she wanted to try a vaginal birth. So she tried. Unfortunately, the pelvis break left her a square shaped pelvis instead of a round one and baby wouldn't fit out, but they couldn't tell with 100% certainty without having her actually try. She got a scheduled c-section with her second one. If you're on the fence at all, having had 2 c-sections and a vaginal birth I say give the vaginal birth a shot and if it ends in a c-section big deal. But like I said initially. If you want a c-section, there should be an OB willing to give you one because of your history.
Good luck! Are you in a decent sized town in NS? I hope you're not limited to only a couple doctors if you want to make a change....


----------



## Elsa50501

Laelani, go back to your other doctor(for your back) and explain this to him/her. Tell that your OB doesn't understand and have him/her send over the documents and call her. If still no resolution, get a second opinion from another OB.


----------



## CastawayBride

CastawayBride said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the recent gender reveals! :)
> 
> So I need your ladies opinions on something.
> 
> So I went to see my doctor today for a checkup and such and everything is going well minus my exteme back pain, which I was given a referral to a medical prenatal massage therapist. Well I asked about a scheduled C-Section and all of that as well because of my back. Well here's what happened there...(To make things easier I am going to just paste part of what I wrote in another thread I asked about this as well.)
> 
> I injured my back when I was in grade 9 and had many tests and a bunch of issues with it for a few years after that. At that time my mom was told that I would never be able to do natural child birth because of the position of my spine and the pressure that comes with pushing and such. Over the years I keep getting this checked and keep being told the same thing. Well last year I got through to my doctor when I moved here and she never ever looked at my back in the whole year I've been seeing her. So today I asked her if she would be scheduling me for a C-Section and she said no because I don't need one that everything will be just fine. Um no it won't because all the doctors previous to her that I have seen told me the complete opposite for the past 15 years! She won't even LOOK at my back at all and I am scared of the outcomes for my back. I have no idea what to do or how to approach her to make her see I have to do this via scheduled C-Section. Ugh. I'm so heartbroken, upset, and frustrated. I am so worked up about it I stayed home from work today. What would you do?
> 
> I can be a real B but I would advise her maybe one more time that if you were to have issues with your back after this you will seek compensation.
> 
> Honestly I would get a new Dr.Click to expand...

This is just SO reminiscent on how I lost my son. :cry: I was trying to determine how I would deliver as I had a 2 vessel cord. I was more concerned then the doctor was! They had no plan and eventually my son's oxygen was cut off by just that his cord.

They were going to have a vaginal birth. Sometimes you are the only advocate you have...:nope:


----------



## Laelani

Elsa50501 said:


> Laelani, go back to your other doctor(for your back) and explain this to him/her. Tell that your OB doesn't understand and have him/her send over the documents and call her. If still no resolution, get a second opinion from another OB.

Yeah she is my OB as well as Family Physician. I will be back at my doctor on July 4th and either things will be fixed or we will be going elsewhere. 



CastawayBride said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the recent gender reveals! :)
> 
> So I need your ladies opinions on something.
> 
> So I went to see my doctor today for a checkup and such and everything is going well minus my exteme back pain, which I was given a referral to a medical prenatal massage therapist. Well I asked about a scheduled C-Section and all of that as well because of my back. Well here's what happened there...(To make things easier I am going to just paste part of what I wrote in another thread I asked about this as well.)
> 
> I injured my back when I was in grade 9 and had many tests and a bunch of issues with it for a few years after that. At that time my mom was told that I would never be able to do natural child birth because of the position of my spine and the pressure that comes with pushing and such. Over the years I keep getting this checked and keep being told the same thing. Well last year I got through to my doctor when I moved here and she never ever looked at my back in the whole year I've been seeing her. So today I asked her if she would be scheduling me for a C-Section and she said no because I don't need one that everything will be just fine. Um no it won't because all the doctors previous to her that I have seen told me the complete opposite for the past 15 years! She won't even LOOK at my back at all and I am scared of the outcomes for my back. I have no idea what to do or how to approach her to make her see I have to do this via scheduled C-Section. Ugh. I'm so heartbroken, upset, and frustrated. I am so worked up about it I stayed home from work today. What would you do?
> 
> I can be a real B but I would advise her maybe one more time that if you were to have issues with your back after this you will seek compensation.
> 
> Honestly I would get a new Dr.Click to expand...
> 
> This is just SO reminiscent on how I lost my son. :cry: I was trying to determine how I would deliver as I had a 2 vessel cord. I was more concerned then the doctor was! They had no plan and eventually my son's oxygen was cut off by just that his cord.
> 
> They were going to have a vaginal birth. Sometimes you are the only advocate you have...:nope:Click to expand...

Omg I am so sorry to hear that! :cry: :hugs: That must have been so hard. Oh trust me if this does not get resolved in the next couple weeks I will be finding a new doctor.


----------



## CastawayBride

I wanted to share our gender reveal cake! I was very happy with how the cake turned out! 

Our crib is in! We are getting it delivered this Saturday! We pick up the paint tomorrow, hubby is talking about painting this weekend...fingers crossed it gets done soon!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0562.jpg
File size: 94.1 KB
Views: 18









DSC_0536.JPG
File size: 74.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## 3Minions

I commented on the other thread about the cake but I still love it  What a great picture.

Anyway, what colour are you guys painting baby's room?


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> I commented on the other thread about the cake but I still love it  What a great picture.
> 
> Anyway, what colour are you guys painting baby's room?

We are getting a light pink!! I can't wait. :happydance:


----------



## Jallia

That is a great cake! Love the look on your face too :)


----------



## ourturnnext

Love it! That cake is fab and I love your reaction!!

We're also starting to sort baby's room. We're moving toddler into a bigger bedroom and putting baby in the nursery, so it doesn't need any redecoration, just some juggling of furniture.

Can you all believe how close third trimester is??? Only another week for me!!!!


----------



## whigfield

Sorry ladies! I'm on vacation this week.. And typically sick with a head cold as well. :dohh:

Love your gender reveal cake Castaway! Light pink is great too. 

I wish we could paint LO's room but it's military housing and more hassle than it's worth to repaint it all again when we have to leave. We're considering some removable wall stickers. The walls are magnolia and I have most things in yellow and am planning a giraffe theme, and I've seen some nice stickers around. :happydance:

I know re third trimester... Crazyness! I can't believe it.

We're having a 3d scan tomorrow. I deliberately booked one with the hospital as they go into detail and check all his health and such as well, rather than just making some cute pics/videos. Can't wait!


----------



## 3Minions

I hope you get lots of pictures to share tomorrow Whig!


----------



## AllStar

Love the cake and lovely photo castaway! 

I also cavy believe how close third tri is, crazy it's only a week for you ourturn! Only a couple of days til v-day for me. 

Have fun at your scan Whig!! Looking forward to the pics  I haven't even booked my 3d one yet! I'll have to do it soon. Can't wait to see him again, the 20 week scan seems so long ago! 

I've had a really busy week so haven't been able to go to docs so I'm still battling thrush and it's driving me a bit mad. I think I might call tomorrow and just ask to speak to a doc who will hopefully just tell me something that's safe for me to buy rather than me having to go in for an appointment? I've no idea if the over the counter stuff is safe for pregnant ladies?


----------



## whigfield

I think the canesten stuff is safe for pregnant women - the pessary and the cream, not the tablet. I've used it twice so far this pregnancy. :flower:


----------



## AllStar

Thanks Whigfield!


----------



## whigfield

Woop!

LO is measuring on the 28th percentile so not exactly huge, but apparently that's nice and normal for his gestation. The cord is SLIGHTLY underperforming just a tiny touch so I'm a bit nervous about that, but the consultant didn't seem worried? :shrug:

Anyway, got some great pictures:


 

Apparently the scanning tech makes the nose look wider than it actually is, and his nose isn't actually that wide. :haha: He also had his feet in front of his face the entire time (weird child! :haha:) so the scanning probe had to try and cut behind them. But we're so in love. :cloud9:

The placenta is also just beside him on the left so it looks like he's got a little blanket around him too! :cloud9:


----------



## capricorn1

Oh my, those pics are amazing!! So clear, what a beautiful boy you have there :)

Haven't been on for ages, but it's lovely to hear all the gender reveals and see scan pics. 

We are having another girl :happydance: and Sun will be our last day in 2nd tri - can't quite believe we have made it so far!!! Starting to allow myself to get excited now and thinking about what needs to get organised/bought before she arrives. 

xxx


----------



## whigfield

Thank you! :cloud9:

Congratulations on your little girl! I've updated you on the main page. Girls are definitely winning now! How exciting you're so close to 3rd tri too - eeeek! It feels like it's going faster now! :happydance:


----------



## AllStar

Gorgeous pics Whigfield! I can't wait for our 3d scan  

V-day for me is tomorrow! Can't believe we've got this far. 

Congrats on your little girl Capricorn :)


----------



## Lizziemm

Amazing pictures whigfield! And congrats on all the gender reveals! I still haven't bought anything but am starting to feel more relaxed now that 3rd tri is fast approaching! Eeek!


----------



## CastawayBride

Great pics Whigfield! We cleaned out babies room today. Tomorrow I am having the painter over to go over what I want done in there AND the crib set is delivered tomorrow!


----------



## ttclou25

Lovely pic Whigfield.. i love 4D scans xx


----------



## Jallia

Awesome pics Whig! He's sooo cute! 

Going in for an ultrasound later today as I've been feeling decreased fetal movements over the last few days. This is my last week of work before summer break and it's been crazy busy so I'm hoping it's just me being too busy to notice movements and nothing more. Keeping my fingers crossed that everything looks great.


----------



## whigfield

Thank you! :cloud9:

Really hope everything's okay for you today Jallia, I had to go in for some monitoring last Sunday as I too had decreased movements but it all turned out okay. I'm sure it's just because you've been busy. :hugs:


----------



## AllStar

Hope everything's ok Jallia, I definitely feel a bit less movement if I've had a busy day so hope it's just that. Let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## Jallia

Still waiting on ultrasound results but the tech wouldn't say much, but she didn't seem particularly concerned so I'm not too worried either. I got to see our little man wiggling around and heard a nice, strong heartbeat as well. Someone should be getting in touch with me tomorrow from my midwife's office so I'll know for sure then.


----------



## whigfield

Glad you got to see him wriggling and a heartbeat. :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

I feel very selfish at the moment. Someone who was due the same time as me last time is pregnant again with her second and I just feel really cut up about it. I don't even know why. I mean, I'm pregnant myself.. Finn looks to be doing good, there doesn't appear to be any issues... Why am I so bothered? :nope:


----------



## CastawayBride

whigfield said:


> I feel very selfish at the moment. Someone who was due the same time as me last time is pregnant again with her second and I just feel really cut up about it. I don't even know why. I mean, I'm pregnant myself.. Finn looks to be doing good, there doesn't appear to be any issues... Why am I so bothered? :nope:

I hear you! Even worse when people tell me Oh your first baby...even my own mother saying this crap. I am like my oldest is in heaven thank you.

Just beats me up we would be done with pregnancy at this point. I want a baby not a pregnancy, after what I went through I am silently enduring this with a smile for everyone as they will never understand.


----------



## whigfield

Trying to think about something to do for Angel's 1st birthday in heaven next Tuesday. Unsure if we should even do anything, either. It's so odd. Everyone told me "oh when you're pregnant again it won't hurt as much" but it still hurts. I don't love this baby any more or any less than the last - I love them equally. But they're different babies, and I just feel sad I can't have them both (much less any of the other earlier losses).

When people ask if it's my first, I say it's my 4th pregnancy, but yes, my first live baby. They get it pretty quick after that.


----------



## CastawayBride

whigfield said:


> Trying to think about something to do for Angel's 1st birthday in heaven next Tuesday. Unsure if we should even do anything, either. It's so odd. Everyone told me "oh when you're pregnant again it won't hurt as much" but it still hurts. I don't love this baby any more or any less than the last - I love them equally. But they're different babies, and I just feel sad I can't have them both (much less any of the other earlier losses).
> 
> When people ask if it's my first, I say it's my 4th pregnancy, but yes, my first live baby. They get it pretty quick after that.

I gave birth to a baby not a fetus and I think it stings when people deny his little life.

I had to plan a funeral and say good bye and thrn my mother has the audacity to tell me well if you say this is your first you don't have to explain yourself.

Bite me.

Sorry but this riles me up.

I think that's why I just don't fit in with the oh I am so excited. I try, I defintely give it the good old college try but all I keep thinking is I want this baby in my arms now. I will never, ever say I have 1...it will always be 2, our oldest is in Heaven. I don't care who is uncomfortable by me saying that.

Thrn hubby is already talking about when we can do this again! I am like let me get through this I am hanging on barely by a thread!


----------



## Krippy

Hi Ladies...I hope that you are all doing well! I haven't been on BnB much with work, toddler and growing bean but I just wanted to let you all know that I come a check up on you all the time. Just wanted to share something I wrote not long ago...Much love to you all.

https://birthkelowna.ca/2014/06/am-i-a-mother/


----------



## AllStar

I was only 7 weeks along when we had our miscarriage but this baby in no way replaces that little one and even though it wouldn't be possible I wish I could have both. I wonder almost daily what he/she would have looked like and their personality. He/she was due on 13th august and as that date gets closer I'm struggling more. I want to do something to mark the date but I'm not sure what yet. I haven't enjoyed this pregnancy like I have the others at all, I feel like I'm wishing time away but I truly just want him here in my arms. I can't imagine how you ladies feel with later losses and I'm sorry for your mums hurtful comments castaway. I'm lucky my family are very understanding.

Sending hugs Whigfield, you're not selfish at all :hugs: 

I pray we all have our happy, healthy babies in our arms in just a few more months.


----------



## whigfield

Sorry about your mom too, Castaway. I know mine can be thoughtless sometimes as well. I do snap at her for it if she says something like that though, but we're a pretty open family, so she quickly apologizes. 

On Angel's due date we released some balloons over a field and just watched them all go up and up and up until they disappeared. It was pretty therapeutic for us. :flower:

You're right though, Allstar. It's just a couple more months and we'll have these babies. We're all so near to getting out of 2nd tri already!


----------



## 3Minions

Hugs you guys struggling and surrounded by boneheads right now.

Krippy, I didn't know you were in Kelowna. I'm in Edmonton  And your post was really beautiful.


----------



## 3Minions

And for any of the girls in Canada, I just found a great way to save some money on stuff.... 
1. Go through ebates.ca to shop.ca (you get 15% cash back on your purchases)
2. Go to retailmenot.ca and get a $10 or $15 off code for shop.ca
3. If you buy something over $100 on shop.ca before the end of the month and currently have a paypal account and you pay with paypal, paypal will deduct $25 off your purchase price. 
Shop.ca will show a different price than paypal after it's all said and done, but you pay what paypal says. I bought a booster seat for $157.50 with tax and ended up paying $94 for it.


----------



## Radiance

Hey everyone! I haven't been on for awhile and wanted to check on you all. I'm happy to see everyone and all the rainbows seem to be doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Laelani

I find people are just very insensitive or very uneducated when it comes to people's miscarriages and a lot don't treat them like "real" pregnancies. They are very real and leave very real scars, aches, pains, and memories. I understand those of you who get riled up or upset because I'm the exact same! I'm the same when people ask if it's our first I say that it will be our first born baby but not the first pregnancy. As was said earlier people get the hint really fast. :) Hope you are all doing well and I hope you all aren't like me and melting in the summer heat. Though let's be honest it took so long to get here I'm definitely NOT complaining that it's here. :)


----------



## whigfield

Hey Radiance, thank you for checking in on us. Hope you're doing okay. :hugs:

Haha, Laelani - we don't have much of a summer in the UK here right now! Not that I'm complaining. If it doesn't get really hot here this year that suits me juuuust fine. :haha:

Also.. Eeek. 3rd tri in 2 days. :wacko:


----------



## CastawayBride

Laelani said:


> I find people are just very insensitive or very uneducated when it comes to people's miscarriages and a lot don't treat them like "real" pregnancies. They are very real and leave very real scars, aches, pains, and memories. I understand those of you who get riled up or upset because I'm the exact same! I'm the same when people ask if it's our first I say that it will be our first born baby but not the first pregnancy. As was said earlier people get the hint really fast. :) Hope you are all doing well and I hope you all aren't like me and melting in the summer heat. Though let's be honest it took so long to get here I'm definitely NOT complaining that it's here. :)

I totally get it. Then when I have to explain I did not have a miscarriage I lost a baby they look at me all confused. My mother feels its best to not correct people but I think it is important, I mean, people don't realize everything and they really should be educated on it all. 

After I lost my son then had a miscarriage I was devastated all over again. My husband is moving on but I just want the pregnancy to move on faster. I worry everyday, especially when LO has hiccups. I will never feel safe and look forward to getting out of work early. At least I won't be miserable at work even if I do it in secret. lol There are two girls getting ready to pop next month and I am like trying my best to pretend to be so excited, etc. but those who really know me totally know I am faking it! :nope:


----------



## CastawayBride

I realize I have been quite a debbie downer lately. :wacko:

Son's birthday is July 18th and it will be our first. I am dreading it...miss him terribly and feel guilty he is not here. Still.

Sorry all! :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Make a wonderful first birthday cake for him and eat it all! That is what I have done the last 2 years and will be doing the exact same thing this September. It doesn't take away the bitterness or the sadness but it makes me feel better that I celebrate it every year however I see fit. Hugs to you all...


----------



## Laelani

whigfield said:


> Hey Radiance, thank you for checking in on us. Hope you're doing okay. :hugs:
> 
> Haha, Laelani - we don't have much of a summer in the UK here right now! Not that I'm complaining. If it doesn't get really hot here this year that suits me juuuust fine. :haha:
> 
> Also.. Eeek. 3rd tri in 2 days. :wacko:

Normally we start getting the warmer temps in May but this year it seems all the weather is a month later coming than normal. 



CastawayBride said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> I find people are just very insensitive or very uneducated when it comes to people's miscarriages and a lot don't treat them like "real" pregnancies. They are very real and leave very real scars, aches, pains, and memories. I understand those of you who get riled up or upset because I'm the exact same! I'm the same when people ask if it's our first I say that it will be our first born baby but not the first pregnancy. As was said earlier people get the hint really fast. :) Hope you are all doing well and I hope you all aren't like me and melting in the summer heat. Though let's be honest it took so long to get here I'm definitely NOT complaining that it's here. :)
> 
> I totally get it. Then when I have to explain I did not have a miscarriage I lost a baby they look at me all confused. My mother feels its best to not correct people but I think it is important, I mean, people don't realize everything and they really should be educated on it all.
> 
> After I lost my son then had a miscarriage I was devastated all over again. My husband is moving on but I just want the pregnancy to move on faster. I worry everyday, especially when LO has hiccups. I will never feel safe and look forward to getting out of work early. At least I won't be miserable at work even if I do it in secret. lol There are two girls getting ready to pop next month and I am like trying my best to pretend to be so excited, etc. but those who really know me totally know I am faking it! :nope:Click to expand...

Yep it's crazy how people are around this whole thing. For me I agree with you to have this pregnancy move on quickly. I have been a stress mess in my head about the whole thing. Now that we are at almost third trimester and his chances of survivability on his own if born now is good I still worry. After a miscarriage it's hard not to....no matter when it happened or how many times it happened or even how long ago.


----------



## Jallia

> Yep it's crazy how people are around this whole thing. For me I agree with you to have this pregnancy move on quickly. I have been a stress mess in my head about the whole thing. Now that we are at almost third trimester and his chances of survivability on his own if born now is good I still worry. After a miscarriage it's hard not to....no matter when it happened or how many times it happened or even how long ago.

This is exactly how I feel as well! Both of our previous losses were early but that doesn't change the fact that there was a living human being growing inside me and he or she isn't here with us today. I think friends and family downplay the whole thing in order to try to make it easier to deal with. My mom especially has said more than once "Well, I had a miscarriage too you know!". As if her having had one makes things any better...this guy is growing well and it's comforting to feel him moving around, but I will still worry, and this really can't be helped!


----------



## Jallia

Hi Radiance! Big hugs to you and thanks for checking in on us. You're so sweet :)


----------



## 3Minions

Hugs to everyone - for your losses, for how much this whole pregnancy thing is dragging on, for how far and how close we are to holding them in our arms and KNOWING that they're safe, and they're ours forever....

And I hate winter. But at least when it's -30C I can leave the house. At +30C my ears start ringing and my boobs are making their own gravy. Blegh.


----------



## whigfield

My first stretch marks have started and they're all completely my fault. :dohh: I was determined to keep my belly ring in for as long as possible (switched to a flexible pregnancy one though) and it's caused 2-3 little mini stretchmarks around the piercing, so I've taken it out. It looks so angry. :haha:


----------



## AllStar

I've been really anxious and worrying this week. I haven't fully relaxed this whole pregnancy but this week every tiny thing has me in a panic. I'm constantly thinking of our little ones due date that is coming up so I'm thinking that's maybe why I'm freaking out even more than usual? I enjoyed being pregnant so much with dd and dd but I can't wait for it to be over this time and hold our little man in our arms. 

I crocheted him a little hat though and tried to think of him wearing it while I was doing it and that made me feel more positive and excited for a bit. It's the first one I've made him and I crocheted a little 'J' for the front for his name too


----------



## AllStar

I got a couple of stretchmarks when pregnant with ds but didn't get any new ones with dd, my bump was smaller with her. As she had a 2 vessel cord, she was neary 2lbs lighter than her brother. Been wondering if I'll get any more marks this time round and how heavy this little guy will be. Do you use cream or anything to try and prevent them?


----------



## whigfield

AllStar :hugs: I think it's normal to be particularly anxious especially when LO's due date is coming up. Our LO's due date (or rather first birthday I guess) was on Tuesday and I felt really low and miserable the whole day. Luckily I avoided the date we lost that LO this pregnancy as that was in December and we didn't conceive until the January a year later. I do feel utter relief that we won't be facing the 2nd year December alone, though. But I also feel the same - I can't wait for it to be over and to have him in my arms.

The hat sounds really cute! Do you have a pic?

I use cream twice a day to try and stave them off and drink lots of water. I am prone to stretchmarks though (puberty made them explode on me :haha:) but I do wish I'd just taken my belly ring out sooner so it wouldn't have gone that way. Oh well!

I have my 28 week midwife appointment early today, she's coming to my house. Got to have bloods done so feeling panicky :nope: but also got to have another booking appointment, to fill out the forms and such to transfer me to the hospital I want to deliver in (which is near my parents, roughly 2 hours away, but is far, far superior).


----------



## Laelani

Whig, I completely understand about the stretch marks!! I ended up caving and taking my belly ring out as well for pretty much the same reason. I have stretch marks on my breasts (totally weird looking) and on my hips but have avoided them anywhere people would actually see them if I were to show my baby bump which makes me happy. With stretch marks it doesn't matter how much cream I use my weight gains have happened in spurts so there wasn't anything gradual about it and I ended up with the stretch marks anyway. :haha:

Oh and wish me (and my doctor) luck today ladies. I am off to my appointment to fix the mess she made last time. For those that need a refresh, my lovely doctor CANCELLED my C-Section (I have scoliosis and cannot do natural) and said I was doing it natural no matter what. She not once has ever looked at my back at all in the last 1.5 years I've been a patient of hers. Then when I went to talk more about it she took her next patient and shut the door. So needless to say I'll be going in guns blazing this morning. Will update as soon as I can this afternoon.


----------



## AllStar

Good luck Laelani x


----------



## CastawayBride

Laelani said:


> Whig, I completely understand about the stretch marks!! I ended up caving and taking my belly ring out as well for pretty much the same reason. I have stretch marks on my breasts (totally weird looking) and on my hips but have avoided them anywhere people would actually see them if I were to show my baby bump which makes me happy. With stretch marks it doesn't matter how much cream I use my weight gains have happened in spurts so there wasn't anything gradual about it and I ended up with the stretch marks anyway. :haha:
> 
> Oh and wish me (and my doctor) luck today ladies. I am off to my appointment to fix the mess she made last time. For those that need a refresh, my lovely doctor CANCELLED my C-Section (I have scoliosis and cannot do natural) and said I was doing it natural no matter what. She not once has ever looked at my back at all in the last 1.5 years I've been a patient of hers. Then when I went to talk more about it she took her next patient and shut the door. So needless to say I'll be going in guns blazing this morning. Will update as soon as I can this afternoon.

Good luck and hope you make progress!


----------



## 3Minions

GL with the stretch marks ladies. Bahahahahaha! I think it has more to do with genetics than anything.

Whig, I took my navel piercing out YEARS before I got pregnant and I have a cluster of stretch marks right above it. 

My mom doesn't have any stretch marks from 3 kids. With my first I was measuring 42 weeks at 36 weeks.... The stretch marks showed up on the VERY bottom of my bump when I hit about 38 weeks. They never got too deep or too dark With #2 I got a few on the back of my hip on one side and then I got a few ONLY on the right side of my stomach. She balled up over there all the time so I think that's what did it. With #3 it was just a re-stretch of the previous lines. With this one we continue to tear along the dotted lines. They always fade though, so don't worry too much gals


----------



## Laelani

Update on my appointment: The appointment went pretty well actually. Still frustrated that the information we got yesterday was not given to me two weeks ago but whatever. So the reason the C-Section was cancelled at my doctor's office is because she will no longer be my seeing physician after the 18th and we will be referred to a specialist for the remainder of the pregnancy. Once we go see the specialist they will re-schedule our C-Section and will check on my back. I will be out of work in the next 4 weeks though because I have a touch of carpal tunnel in my arms and hands and since I type for a living it's very hard to get through a full week of work. 4 more weeks I got this -- right?! I'm sure I do. :haha: Other than that mess little mister is doing just great and health wise aside from my hands and back is great too. :)


----------



## Jallia

Happy to hear that your appointment went well Laelani! Sounds like maybe your doctor finally listened to you, hence the specialist!


----------



## CastawayBride

Laelani said:


> Update on my appointment: The appointment went pretty well actually. Still frustrated that the information we got yesterday was not given to me two weeks ago but whatever. So the reason the C-Section was cancelled at my doctor's office is because she will no longer be my seeing physician after the 18th and we will be referred to a specialist for the remainder of the pregnancy. Once we go see the specialist they will re-schedule our C-Section and will check on my back. I will be out of work in the next 4 weeks though because I have a touch of carpal tunnel in my arms and hands and since I type for a living it's very hard to get through a full week of work. 4 more weeks I got this -- right?! I'm sure I do. :haha: Other than that mess little mister is doing just great and health wise aside from my hands and back is great too. :)

I hope the Specialist sorts everything out with you!

I have 6 weeks to go, then off of work for 10 days and agreed to go back to work for the first two weeks of September, 3 days/week. Then out for 6 months! :happydance:


----------



## AllStar

Glad your appointment went well Laelani


----------



## Laelani

Thanks ladies! I am so relieved! I cannot wait for the next 4 weeks to go by so I can be done with my doctor, have seen the specialist and can be done work.


----------



## ttclou25

Laelani said:


> Update on my appointment: The appointment went pretty well actually. Still frustrated that the information we got yesterday was not given to me two weeks ago but whatever. So the reason the C-Section was cancelled at my doctor's office is because she will no longer be my seeing physician after the 18th and we will be referred to a specialist for the remainder of the pregnancy. Once we go see the specialist they will re-schedule our C-Section and will check on my back. I will be out of work in the next 4 weeks though because I have a touch of carpal tunnel in my arms and hands and since I type for a living it's very hard to get through a full week of work. 4 more weeks I got this -- right?! I'm sure I do. :haha: Other than that mess little mister is doing just great and health wise aside from my hands and back is great too. :)

Hope next 4 weeks fly by :) glad your sorting it all out x


----------



## whigfield

Glad your appointment went well, Laelani! And hope the next 4 weeks fly by! :happydance:

Re: stretchmarks - yeah.. I'm expecting to get pretty much covered as my mother did. Just trying to fight against it while I can. :haha:

Midwife appointment went well and I'm in the process of being transferred to the other hospital for delivery. It's 2 hours away but 30 minutes from my parents, so we'll likely try and do the 2 hour journey home when we leave hospital with LO. I guess I should invest in a donut cushion. :haha:


----------



## 3Minions

Lol Whig. I had a 3rd degree tear with my vbac and there were stitches EVERYWHERE. It didn't hurt to ride in a car nearly as much as it did after the c-sections.... I'm sure you'll be fine for a 2 hour drive home.


----------



## CastawayBride

I agree, within hours of vaginal delivery I was shocked at how good I felt! I think you won't have a problem driving home after delivery. I would bring something to put on the seat in case you leak a bit, I did have to change the pads they gave me, often.


----------



## whigfield

Thanks ladies, that makes me feel a lot better! :flower:


----------



## ourturnnext

Ha Whigfield that just reminded me of the drive home after my LO's birth, I was kind of perched on one bum cheek as the other one was too tender to sit on properly!! No idea why that was, it wasn't even the side where I'd been cut!! 

Nice to see some updates from everyone. Lealani glad to hear you're getting sorted, hope you'll be much happier now you're getting proper care.

I have six weeks left at work and bought a double buggy yesterday. At my 28-wk mw appointment last week everything looked fine but baby was breech. I was a bit unsettled by that at first but not so much now after talking to friends whose babies were breech at this stage but turned.

I'm already excited for August so that I can say "my baby is due next month" :D x


----------



## CastawayBride

ourturnnext said:


> Ha Whigfield that just reminded me of the drive home after my LO's birth, I was kind of perched on one bum cheek as the other one was too tender to sit on properly!! No idea why that was, it wasn't even the side where I'd been cut!!
> 
> Nice to see some updates from everyone. Lealani glad to hear you're getting sorted, hope you'll be much happier now you're getting proper care.
> 
> I have six weeks left at work and bought a double buggy yesterday. At my 28-wk mw appointment last week everything looked fine but baby was breech. I was a bit unsettled by that at first but not so much now after talking to friends whose babies were breech at this stage but turned.
> 
> I'm already excited for August so that I can say "my baby is due next month" :D x

I have 6 weeks left too! Feels a bit surreal, panicking now that we didn't put enough money away lol


----------



## Laelani

ourturnnext said:


> Ha Whigfield that just reminded me of the drive home after my LO's birth, I was kind of perched on one bum cheek as the other one was too tender to sit on properly!! No idea why that was, it wasn't even the side where I'd been cut!!
> 
> Nice to see some updates from everyone. Lealani glad to hear you're getting sorted, hope you'll be much happier now you're getting proper care.
> 
> I have six weeks left at work and bought a double buggy yesterday. At my 28-wk mw appointment last week everything looked fine but baby was breech. I was a bit unsettled by that at first but not so much now after talking to friends whose babies were breech at this stage but turned.
> 
> I'm already excited for August so that I can say "my baby is due next month" :D x

Omg me too! Not to mention August is full of baby stuff like helping my parents get our nursery done and FINALLY getting home to visit (haven't been back home the whole time I've been pregnant) and we are having a big family gathering type baby shower. I cannot wait!!!


----------



## whigfield

My LO is breech too ourturnnext and I think they said they don't worry until 31 or 35 weeks?? :shrug: I'm gonna roll with that anyway. :haha:

Congrats on just 6 weeks left til maternity leave ladies! :happydance: My situation is really odd because I'm self employed and run a couple of online businesses.. I'm going to still have to do at least little bits here and there, but should hopefully continue earning. Hopefully...

Annoying phonecall from the hospital I am attempting to be transferred to today. I've been told I'm not under their care yet until I'm living in the area. :dohh: I have to register with a doctors there apparently! So since I'm not under that hospital's care or the old hospital anymore.. Am I under nobody's care? :haha:


----------



## Jallia

whigfield said:


> My LO is breech too ourturnnext and I think they said they don't worry until 31 or 35 weeks?? :shrug: I'm gonna roll with that anyway. :haha:

I just had a midwife appointment today and asked about breech. She said they aren't concerned with breech until after 36 weeks. Hope that helps!


----------



## ourturnnext

Jallia said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> My LO is breech too ourturnnext and I think they said they don't worry until 31 or 35 weeks?? :shrug: I'm gonna roll with that anyway. :haha:
> 
> I just had a midwife appointment today and asked about breech. She said they aren't concerned with breech until after 36 weeks. Hope that helps!Click to expand...

Thanks Jallia thats very reassuring. Although think my little missy has turned as I'm getting kicks all over the top of my bump now and feels heavier low down. And I can BREATHE!!!!! :)

Aww whigfield sounds like you're having a nightmare with your care, hope you get sorted quickly x


----------



## 3Minions

Thanks for the info Jallia  That makes me feel a bit better. I know this LO is lying transverse....


----------



## Jallia

This guy is constantly shifting around. Sometimes I feel kicks up high and then there's a lot of movement and I feel him down low. I think he's actually turning around and doing somersaults in there! Hopefully he'll be a good boy and stick with the head down thing when it counts.
My midwife has scheduled me in for 2 more ultrasounds before the end of my pregnancy so I get to see little man a couple more times before the end of September! She wants to keep track of his weight as he's measuring in the 91st percentile. Eep! I really hope that doesn't mean a 12 lb baby!!! :nope:


----------



## whigfield

Oh wow Jallia! Hopefully it's just a growth spurt and he'll settle down. How great you get extra scans though!

My kitchen is getting a massive refit starting next week. We live in military housing at the moment (the rent is so cheap that it enables us to save lots towards buying a house, but it's pointless buying just yet because hubs could get posted to a new base at any moment) and they're doing all the kitchens but put me to the top of the list so that it won't be getting done when I have a newborn. :dohh: They're tearing everything out including flooring (thank god - it's so hideous), tiles, ceiling, units.. etc. Everything is going back in new but the problem is you get no access to the kitchen during the day, and very limited access in the evenings.. And the dust, they say, is pretty incredible. So I'll be going to stay with my mom for the next couple of weeks just to escape it. I'm going to leave the cats here but lock them in a room upstairs, and take the dogs with me.. They'd just get in the way otherwise! So stressful though!


----------



## Jallia

Geez Whigfield that all sounds so stressful! Thank goodness you can escape to your mom's house! The good news is that you'll have a much nicer kitchen just in time for the new baby.


----------



## ljo1984

whigfield said:


> My first stretch marks have started and they're all completely my fault. :dohh: I was determined to keep my belly ring in for as long as possible (switched to a flexible pregnancy one though) and it's caused 2-3 little mini stretchmarks around the piercing, so I've taken it out. It looks so angry. :haha:

I've got a couple of marks round piercing too but I was stubborn and kept it in both times lol, and still got normal bar in at moment this time but have a maternity one for when I need it. Both times after I had my last two and my marks faded it just looked like it always did


----------



## whigfield

Hope that happens for me ljo! Maternity bars are just uncomfortable for me now so I'm definitely done with a piercing until LO makes his appearance anyways. :haha:


----------



## Laelani

Just a quick update. I wanted to let you all know that as far as I am aware I passed my glucose testing and that we are finally into third trimester!!!! :happydance: I cannot believe we have made it here!!! :cloud9:


----------



## whigfield

Yay, Laelani! Congrats on both accounts! :happydance:


----------



## CastawayBride

Laelani said:


> Just a quick update. I wanted to let you all know that as far as I am aware I passed my glucose testing and that we are finally into third trimester!!!! :happydance: I cannot believe we have made it here!!! :cloud9:

Awesome news!


----------



## Laelani

I have posted the next little bit in another thread that I follow as well but thought I would ask you ladies as well. 

So today has been an interesting day here. I am going to try to explain this the best that I can in hopes that you ladies can perhaps provide some insight on what the heck is going on. When I was on my lunch break today my baby bump got really tight and it was fairly painful (almost like really, really bad gas pain - almost sharp pains) throughout my baby bump and toward the bottom it almost felt like my bladder was super full too. This lasted for a few moments and then went away. Then tonight we went to eat and I got it again except it lasted a little longer but once I got up and started walking around it somewhat fixed it. Once 2-3 minutes passed though it went away though my belly still felt kind of tight for a bit after and now all of it has settled down and I feel like I normally do. Would these pains be Braxton Hicks??? I am so not sure but they do scare me. :haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

Laelani said:


> I have posted the next little bit in another thread that I follow as well but thought I would ask you ladies as well.
> 
> So today has been an interesting day here. I am going to try to explain this the best that I can in hopes that you ladies can perhaps provide some insight on what the heck is going on. When I was on my lunch break today my baby bump got really tight and it was fairly painful (almost like really, really bad gas pain - almost sharp pains) throughout my baby bump and toward the bottom it almost felt like my bladder was super full too. This lasted for a few moments and then went away. Then tonight we went to eat and I got it again except it lasted a little longer but once I got up and started walking around it somewhat fixed it. Once 2-3 minutes passed though it went away though my belly still felt kind of tight for a bit after and now all of it has settled down and I feel like I normally do. Would these pains be Braxton Hicks??? I am so not sure but they do scare me. :haha:

Sounds like Braxton hicks, my tummy gets much harder after food too!


----------



## whigfield

Sounds like Braxton Hicks to me too - I've been having the same!


----------



## Laelani

Thanks ladies. I feel a lot better about it all now!!


----------



## CastawayBride

I just noticed I have blue/purple stretch marks. I hope these fade as well as mine did after my son.... :nope:

Any other ladies start your leave paperwork? I am thinking of starting the process of getting the breast pump through the insurance too as I can already feel what a headache that is going to be!!


----------



## AllStar

Hello ladies. Been away for the week on a wee holiday with the kids. It was lovely to get away but we missed dh as he had to work as it's nice to be home. 

I've been getting a lot of Braxton hicks too Laelani, I was doing a lot of walking around on holiday and probably wasn't drinking enough for how hot it was. They've settled a lot now we're home. 

My bump seems to have doubled over the last week  dh even said how much bigger it looked from when I left. 27 weeks yesterday! Can't believe it's only 90 days to go! Seems to soon in some ways but in others, October seems to be so far away yet. 

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## ljo1984

We were in Rhodes for two week (came back wed) and kept inspecting in the mirror in my bikini lol, no new stretchies...... Yet!! Just the silvery old ones from the last two. I got a lot more with my second than first, sure they'll pop up soon no doubt.


----------



## ljo1984

And agree on above about BH. I've had them since 18 weeks (did with others too) and they can be quite sharp at first but soon get used to them. I had loads while I was away, felt like whenever I moved I'd get one :-( maybe due to increased heat/maybe not drinking enough probably. But it does sound like they are what your have


----------



## CastawayBride

ljo1984 said:


> We were in Rhodes for two week (came back wed) and kept inspecting in the mirror in my bikini lol, no new stretchies...... Yet!! Just the silvery old ones from the last two. I got a lot more with my second than first, sure they'll pop up soon no doubt.

Yeah I suspect it has to do with me being pregnant back to back for a third time. Fingers crossed I bounce back after baby. :thumbup:


----------



## Jallia

Haven't been on for a few days and needed to catch up on my reading. :) Congrats on passing the glucose test Laelani! I bet it was a great relief for you. I know it was for me! As for the pains, I also agree that those sound like BH contractions. I have had many of them with this pregnancy and they feel pretty much just like you described. Fun times!  :hugs:


----------



## Laelani

Jallia said:


> Haven't been on for a few days and needed to catch up on my reading. :) Congrats on passing the glucose test Laelani! I bet it was a great relief for you. I know it was for me! As for the pains, I also agree that those sound like BH contractions. I have had many of them with this pregnancy and they feel pretty much just like you described. Fun times!  :hugs:

Yes I was very relieved to have passed the glucose test!!! The BH situation sucks and I still only had it on the one day but I'm sure they will be back :haha:


----------



## whigfield

Sorry to hear about the stretchies! I keep checking every day, no new ones yet, but the ones around my piercing are pretty angry looking!

Staying with my mom for 3 weeks while our kitchen is getting a complete refit. Hubs will be at the house from Mon-Fri and here at weekends.. I don't want him to go! I feel so needy. It's ridiculous! :haha:


----------



## Jallia

whigfield said:


> Sorry to hear about the stretchies! I keep checking every day, no new ones yet, but the ones around my piercing are pretty angry looking!
> 
> Staying with my mom for 3 weeks while our kitchen is getting a complete refit. Hubs will be at the house from Mon-Fri and here at weekends.. I don't want him to go! I feel so needy. It's ridiculous! :haha:

Whigfield, I totally understand what you mean about feeling so needy! My hubby is leaving for a business trip mid-August for 5 days and I keep getting panicky when I think about it. Totally ridiculous of me, but I just don't want him to be away. :nope:


----------



## whigfield

I can be quite clingy at times anyway, but I feel like I'm in overdrive! It must be a pregnancy thing??? :haha:

Eeek... So.. I guess we're buying a house! It's an odd situation since we're first time buyers, but as OH is in the military you can get a regular residential mortgage and let it out, so long as you intend to live in it one day! It's only a small two bedroom but it has tenants in it already and is very cheap.. We're getting the mortgage in our name but planning to split costs with my parents. Eventually, when OH leaves the military (or if we get based closer - the house is just 1 minute from my parents) we'll move in for a while before getting ready to sell and using the money from it as a larger deposit for a house which we'll buy together with my parents. Our plan has always been to buy a big enough house so that my parents can move in too - but convert it so that they have their own small kitchen, bathroom, living room etc so we're not living completely on top of each other. But our offer just got accepted so I guess all systems are go! :wacko:


----------



## Jallia

Congrats Whigfield! How exciting!!:thumbup:


----------



## AllStar

Whigfield I'm the same at the moment, I really missed dh when we were away last week and got a bit teary whenever I spoke to him on the phone. Definitely made me feel a bit needy but dh was really sweet about it  Congrats on the house!! Exciting stuff!


----------



## whigfield

Awww! That's nice AllStar. Hubs loves it when I'm clingy/needy.. I'm not usually (at least to this degree) so he revels in feeling needed even though I just want to stick to him like glue. :haha: Hate going to bed on my own, though!

Thanks! I keep panicking at the moment about the house - letting to tenants is such a scary thing, you never know who you're going to get. Worst case scenario if we get nightmare tenants is that it won't be a problem covering the mortgage while losing a few months rent.. It's just if they trashed the house. But I guess that's what the insurance is for? :shrug:


----------



## ourturnnext

Exciting news about the house whigfield! Will that all go through before baby comes? X


----------



## AllStar

Being in bed alone is something I hate too!


----------



## whigfield

Fingers crossed it will! There's no chain so that should help, and nobody needs to move in or out so that's good too. :happydance:

I woke up this morning and thought OH was there, and thought I was stroking his foot with mine.. Turned out I was stroking my dog's foot. :haha:

LO has been moving a fair amount today and had quite a few braxton hicks. They're getting soooo uncomfortable!


----------



## AllStar

Baby has been kicking or punching my ribs all day! Lol getting heartburn really bad now too, only time I ever get it is when I'm pregnant so knew it would show up soon :)


----------



## ourturnnext

Baby girl has found my ribs too, ouch ouch ouch, keeps making me jump! Can feel an actual foot now, feels like it measures just over an inch.... its lovely but very strange.

I second the painful braxton hicks, they're really quite crampy sometimes.


----------



## whigfield

Eeeek, LO doesn't really kick at my ribs yet so I'm worried he's still breech. I still get cervix and butt kicks. :haha:


----------



## 3Minions

My LO is all over the place. She's mostly hanging out on the right side of my belly for some reason. And I can't figure out where the rest of her is. The rest of the kids were all right in the middle where they were supposed to be. DH leaves next week for a race in Europe so I think I'm gonna pull out spinning babies and give that a shot - I'll have two weeks and I don't need DH making fun of me so I'll just do it covertly, lol. I wonder if it's because of the anterior placenta?


----------



## Laelani

I'm in that boat too Whig. I always feel the kicks on my right side but lately it's very, very low so I'm thinking we have a breech little man in there right now simply because of where the movement is coming from. Hopefully he will turn himself around.


----------



## whigfield

That's a good point, 3Minions. I often forget about anterior placenta. :haha:

We have at least 10 weeks each yet Laelani so hopefully they will turn!


----------



## CastawayBride

My daughter is head down and I feel all movement low. Doc said they still have a lot of room so you would be surprised the positions they can get in to!! At around 32-34 weeks I am going to be really hoping she stays head down!!


----------



## Jallia

So I'll admit it wasn't too bright of me, but I spent about 3 and a half hours walking around Costco (similar to Sam's Club) a couple days ago and was on my feet a lot yesterday mowing the lawn, etc. Then suddenly, last night I had this shooting pain in my heel whenever I put pressure on my left foot. I figured it would go away by morning after a good rest but I'm still limping around and I feel like I can't put any pressure on the inside part of my foot. Has this happened to any of you ladies?! I don't see any swelling or bruising so I really don't think there's a break or strain, but OUCH! :cry:


----------



## Laelani

Jallia said:


> So I'll admit it wasn't too bright of me, but I spent about 3 and a half hours walking around Costco (similar to Sam's Club) a couple days ago and was on my feet a lot yesterday mowing the lawn, etc. Then suddenly, last night I had this shooting pain in my heel whenever I put pressure on my left foot. I figured it would go away by morning after a good rest but I'm still limping around and I feel like I can't put any pressure on the inside part of my foot. Has this happened to any of you ladies?! I don't see any swelling or bruising so I really don't think there's a break or strain, but OUCH! :cry:

I have this happen from time to time as well, especially when I've been on my feet a lot. I was told it has something to do with the blood flow in your feet combined with the pressure of the extra weight on your legs and feet cause it. I went to the doctor yesterday and was asking about it. My doctor said to put an ice pack on them for a few minutes when this happens and it should loosen it up and you can also do a few minutes of hot and a few minutes of cold depending on how bad it's hurting. Hope this helps. :)


----------



## CastawayBride

Jallia said:


> So I'll admit it wasn't too bright of me, but I spent about 3 and a half hours walking around Costco (similar to Sam's Club) a couple days ago and was on my feet a lot yesterday mowing the lawn, etc. Then suddenly, last night I had this shooting pain in my heel whenever I put pressure on my left foot. I figured it would go away by morning after a good rest but I'm still limping around and I feel like I can't put any pressure on the inside part of my foot. Has this happened to any of you ladies?! I don't see any swelling or bruising so I really don't think there's a break or strain, but OUCH! :cry:

google heel spur....hopefully it goes away.


----------



## Jallia

Thanks Laelani and Castaway! I asked my doctor about it and she suggested freezing a water bottle and rolling it under my foot to help with inflammation. She also specified no more flip flops :cry: At least they'll be waiting for me after little man has arrived! I started wearing my orthotics again yesterday and thankfully my foot felt MUCH better today. Such a dumb thing to get all panicked about but I was having visions of an unfinished nursery and a giant mess in my house.


----------



## CastawayBride

Jallia said:


> Thanks Laelani and Castaway! I asked my doctor about it and she suggested freezing a water bottle and rolling it under my foot to help with inflammation. She also specified no more flip flops :cry: At least they'll be waiting for me after little man has arrived! I started wearing my orthotics again yesterday and thankfully my foot felt MUCH better today. Such a dumb thing to get all panicked about but I was having visions of an unfinished nursery and a giant mess in my house.

Yeah I had something familiar, got it doing Zumba. Plantar Fascia, it was the worst feeling ever. I had orthotics made and I did the frozen water bottle and also a tennis ball rolling under it. You need something with an arch that is why she said no flip flops. I actually bought Nike flip flops and love them! They have memory foam and thus far no problems, but I had that Plantar Fascia for a year and needed Physical Therapy to get rid of it.


----------



## ljo1984

I've got an anterior and ive heard it can increase chance of back to back!!! But mine is laying on the right, head down and limbs out towards the left (had 4d scan yesterday but sort of worked it out myself from movement n the butt sticking in my rib lol). My other two were in same position too throughout 3rd tri.
No heart burn yet for me! I had it with other two but can't remember when it started, sure it was before now though!


----------



## AllStar

Hope the heartburn stays away ljo. Don't know about the increased chance with anterior but I had back to back labour with my first and the tens machine was amazing!


----------



## ljo1984

I had a bit last night! Dh went to get a curry while I got the kids to sleep and I could feel it bubbling!! Bad timing and thought if be up all night after a curry!! But it didn't come back which I'm surprised about. 
I've not had a back to back, but have a tens from my last which I'll be using again, so good to know if it did happen that the tens helps a lot  x


----------



## whigfield

I hope that doesn't happen re back to back! But definitely a good tip on the tens!

Kitchen is nearing completion so I should be able to go home soon. I'm hoping this weekend but who knows.. I'm sure they'll manage to stretch it out a little longer. :dohh: I'm just itching to get in and scrub every inch of my house and get everything moving!!


----------



## ljo1984

You can come and scrub mine while your waiting if you like lol. Feel like it's a never ending cycle of cleaning and tidying with my older 2!! Urgh.


----------



## whigfield

Haha! Luckily I just have dogs, cats and a husband to clean up after. But they all still manage to make the house into a bombsite. :haha:


----------



## ourturnnext

Today would've been The One That Wasn't Meant To Be's due date. Thought I might feel sad but actually feel ok. Feeling very thankful for what we've got. Going out for a meal with my colleagues tonight so will be privately raising a glass to our angel x


----------



## whigfield

Sorry to hear, ourturnnext. :hugs: Glad you don't feel too bad though. :hugs:


----------



## 3Minions

I'm sorry Ourturn. But I'm glad you're doing okay. I was the same way back when my date passed in February. 
I hope you enjoy your dinner!


----------



## CastawayBride

ourturnnext said:


> Today would've been The One That Wasn't Meant To Be's due date. Thought I might feel sad but actually feel ok. Feeling very thankful for what we've got. Going out for a meal with my colleagues tonight so will be privately raising a glass to our angel x

:hugs:

Our son's birthday was last Friday and it was rough. Hang in there!


----------



## Laelani

I just wanted to pop in and say hi and post a bump pic for you all at 29 weeks 2 days. 

https://i846.photobucket.com/albums/ab30/Laelani21/photo4_zps10fe1b49.jpg


----------



## Jallia

Nice bump Laelani! 

Ourturn: I understand what you mean about being grateful for what you have. I think of our two little beans often and though it makes me sad to think of the losses, I mostly feel grateful to have been blessed with this very active, very wanted baby. :)


----------



## whigfield

Such a cute bump Laelani!


----------



## 3Minions

Lookin' good Laelani!


----------



## AllStar

Sorry ourturn, :hugs: glad you coped with it well though. Ours is next month just a couple of days after my birthday and tbh I'm struggling to think about it already. We too are very thankful for what we have so I'm going to take a tip from you and try and concentrate on that. 

Lovely bump Laelani  

I was at the commonwealth games yesterday and had a great day but today I can barely walk! Can't put any pressure on one leg as my hips so sore. Dh managed to get the day off to help with the kids as I literally couldn't get of the couch without help! Hope it's better tomorrow.


----------



## Laelani

Awww thanks ladies!

How is everyone holding up in the heat now? Today has been good it's about 15C now and was only about 23C or so today. It was a nice break from the 30C+ we have been having.


----------



## 3Minions

It rained ALLLLLLLLL day today! Frankie McDonald? (I'm not sure what his last name is - his youtube channel is dogsandwolves) made our weather sound super interesting. I love that guy. He should replace our local weather man. I don't think we got over 17 today (yippee!!!) and we're not supposed to hit the high 20s again until Monday or Tuesday so it should be a nice weekend at least.


----------



## CastawayBride

Is the US the only place that uses Fahrenheit :haha:? LOL


----------



## Laelani

CastawayBride said:


> Is the US the only place that uses Fahrenheit :haha:? LOL

I think so


----------



## Jallia

There are a couple other countries like Bahamas that use it too. I have always found it strange that the U.S. still uses Fahrenheit and hasn't shifted to the metric system yet. The metric system is sooo much easier to use and teach to kids. 0 is freezing, 100 is boiling, converting from one unit of length involves dividing or multiplying by a power of 10....  Sorry! The teacher me gets carried away sometimes!

On another note, off to Rhode Island for a weeklong vacation to visit the in-laws today. Better get geared up to measure in Fahrenheit and miles for the week! 



CastawayBride said:


> Is the US the only place that uses Fahrenheit :haha:? LOL


----------



## 3Minions

Castaway, 25ish celcius is where it starts getting hot. 30 is too hot for a preggo. Anything over 30 is just find some a/c. Lol.


----------



## CastawayBride

The US, specifically the East Coast has been blessed this summer with very cool temps, like not hot but warm to hot. Its been great! We sat outside all day today and I don't feel hot.

With that being said we still have our air conditioning on, I don't know how pregnant women survive with out it, I get super hot at night pregnant and need it very cool to even get comfy!


----------



## whigfield

It was 30C or so yesterday and I nearly died. :haha: I can't cope without aircon in the car or a fan on permenantly in the house. 

I have been soooooooo unbelievably constipated. It's so frustrating. I am eating lots of fruit to try and shift it but I feel like LO is just crushing all of my organs and making everything difficult in general. 

*end whine* :haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

whigfield said:


> It was 30C or so yesterday and I nearly died. :haha: I can't cope without aircon in the car or a fan on permenantly in the house.
> 
> I have been soooooooo unbelievably constipated. It's so frustrating. I am eating lots of fruit to try and shift it but I feel like LO is just crushing all of my organs and making everything difficult in general.
> 
> *end whine* :haha:

I almost ended up in the hospital last week due to constipation! I ended up with iron poisoning. I was taken off prenatals but aloud to go on a prenatal with out Iron. I am doing that but after going off iron within 48 hours (after 2-3 weeks with out a proper evacuation of the bowels) I was able to go! Tonight I am aloud to do every other day with the iron. It was a nightmare and so thankful I did not end up hospitalized from it. I literally could not bend over the pain was horrid.

Oddly enough I did not have this with my son, I vacillated between going TOO much to Constipation. it is amazing how every pregnancy is truly different!


----------



## whigfield

Eeek Castaway! Sorry to hear, but glad you're okay now. Constipation is horrible!


----------



## 3Minions

I don't know what's worse. Constipation or the loosest bowels in the world. I hit 2 different bathrooms at the mall today in a 30 minute period. 

Too constipated or too lose, it hurts when it comes out. Lol.

I wonder if I maybe have the flu. Or it's this stupid heat. I feel bad admitting that I'm looking forward to a Canadian winter but I am! Oh, I SO am...


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> I don't know what's worse. Constipation or the loosest bowels in the world. I hit 2 different bathrooms at the mall today in a 30 minute period.
> 
> Too constipated or too lose, it hurts when it comes out. Lol.
> 
> I wonder if I maybe have the flu. Or it's this stupid heat. I feel bad admitting that I'm looking forward to a Canadian winter but I am! Oh, I SO am...

I had that with my son, my bottom never knew what to expect. :haha:


----------



## ourturnnext

Just brought my maternity leave forward and finishing at the end of this week, two weeks earlier than I'd planned but I am EXHAUSTED and feel like I've pushed myself as far as I can go with work. So will have four weeks holiday then maternity leave kicks in early Sept. So relieved! 

How's everybody doing? Final countdowns are well underway now, eeek!!


----------



## CastawayBride

ourturnnext said:


> Just brought my maternity leave forward and finishing at the end of this week, two weeks earlier than I'd planned but I am EXHAUSTED and feel like I've pushed myself as far as I can go with work. So will have four weeks holiday then maternity leave kicks in early Sept. So relieved!
> 
> How's everybody doing? Final countdowns are well underway now, eeek!!

I can't wait for maternity leave either. I have all this week plus two more full weeks. I am then off the last week of August and the first two weeks of Sept in 3 days each, last day Sept 10th! 4 weeks out before 39 weeks which I should be induced then. :thumb up:

I am so looking forward to little one being here...I get bigger by the minute! lol


----------



## 3Minions

Aaaah! That's so soon!!!!! 10 weeks to my due date. 5.5 weeks until my 5 year old starts kindergarten. Just moved the 2 year old in to a 'big girl bed' today. EEEK!

(Oh, and it was the flu, lol.)


----------



## AllStar

Congrats on maternity leave ourturn  

3 minions my 4 year old starts nursery in a couple of weeks, he's really excited, I'm really nervous! I know he'll love it but he's never really been away from me much before apart from to family, I've been a stay at home mum since he was born so it's a big change for us! I'm excited for him too though, he looks adorable in his little uniform. 

3d scan tomorrow!! I'm so so excited to see him again. I'm pretty sure he's head down so not sure how photos will turn out but I'm just looking forward to seeing him and that everythings ok.

Is everybody got everything ready for baby yet? Think we have everything for baby but I still need to get hospital bag stuff for me.


----------



## whigfield

Yay congrats ourturnnext! 

Good luck for your scan AllStar!

I think we have mostly everything ready - I just need to wash clothes/put away, and sort out my hospital bag.

However.

I haven't been diagnosed, but I am pretty sure I might be suffering with SPD. Every movement - turning over in bed, sitting up, getting up, sitting down, walking, anything that requires a movement basically - causes my pelvic/groin area to really hurt to the point where my eyes are filling with tears. I don't know what to do at the moment, waiting for my midwife to call me, but I'm at the end of my tether with it. :nope: Sometimes after I've got up the pain shifts to my lower back and feels all clicky, like the joints are shifting, and it's just agony! I dread getting up to pee. I find it gets worse if I need to poop/am gassy, I guess the extra pressure down there? :shrug: I just want the pain to go away.


----------



## Laelani

Re: Maternity Leave -- Last Thursday was my last day and honestly I was so excited to go on leave because I was so tired and my arms and hands hurt so much, however, I am so bored I don't know what to do with myself anymore. Ugh. Though it is nice to not be typing for 8 hours a day anymore.


----------



## ljo1984

I've 6 more shifts left then in done  with a weeks holiday between them next week. Can not wait to be done now! Xx


----------



## ourturnnext

Enjoy the scan Allstar, post pics when you can!

Aww Whigfield sorry to hear you're suffering so much, it fits all the symptoms of SPD. Hope you get sorted with the midwife.

I;ve had some terrible anxiety dreams lately, usually involving baby coming early and forgetting to feed her.... made me realise how unprepared we are, the final countdown has snook up on me!! So I've had some major nesting episodes over the last week, clearing cupboards out and cleaning baby equipment etc. DD1 has loved having some quality daddy-time, she was even saying "daddy" in her sleep lastnight awww x


----------



## 3Minions

Allstar, I'm a SAHM too and this will be his first foray in to school. Fortunately it's only 2.5 hours a day so we won't miss him too much 

I still need to buy some diapers and some formula, but I'm going to wait until my birth weight ultrasound in 6 weeks before I buy some newborn diapers. Maybe I'll just go straight to the size 1s.


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> Allstar, I'm a SAHM too and this will be his first foray in to school. Fortunately it's only 2.5 hours a day so we won't miss him too much
> 
> I still need to buy some diapers and some formula, but I'm going to wait until my birth weight ultrasound in 6 weeks before I buy some newborn diapers. Maybe I'll just go straight to the size 1s.

I only bought one box of newborn, not even opening before little one gets here in case we blow right into 1s as well! :haha:


----------



## 3Minions

Oh, and apparently I need a new washing machine. I will NEVER buy a front load again. NEVER EVER EVER. We bought one 10 years ago. DS was born 5 years ago - it quit working about a month after he was born. So I bought a new one, different brand.... The warranty on that one expired last week. It's make the same jet engine squeal. Sigh.

Our microwave quit last month and we had a giant repair bill for our van a month before that so we replaced both of those things too.

It's just money, right? 

Sigh.


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> Oh, and apparently I need a new washing machine. I will NEVER buy a front load again. NEVER EVER EVER. We bought one 10 years ago. DS was born 5 years ago - it quit working about a month after he was born. So I bought a new one, different brand.... The warranty on that one expired last week. It's make the same jet engine squeal. Sigh.
> 
> Our microwave quit last month and we had a giant repair bill for our van a month before that so we replaced both of those things too.
> 
> It's just money, right?
> 
> Sigh.

Oh no! I actually bought the Samsung front loaders 3 years ago and love them! I did get the extended warranty for 7 years, just in case.


----------



## 3Minions

Sounds like smart shopping. All I was able to get on the Whirlpool and Kenmore were 5 years each.


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> Sounds like smart shopping. All I was able to get on the Whirlpool and Kenmore were 5 years each.

It was PC Richardson...I figured it wouldn't hurt as I have heard front loaders can be problematic!!


----------



## AllStar

We had our scan yesterday, it was so lovely to see him again and all his measurements came out as 30+4 exactly so really pleased he's growing well. He had his face squished right up to the placenta though and we even left and came back after lunch and he was still like it so we couldn't get any good 3d pictures of his face but we seen him on 2d eating his hands and breathing and wiggling about so we were quite happy with that. Oh and he's still definitely a boy! lol


----------



## 3Minions

That's great Allstar!


----------



## Elsa50501

lol, that's so cute Allstar. I always wonder what our little bean is doing in there. It's great to hear about things that people see happening on their scans. I forget who posted it before, but I still get a laugh about the baby that was seen licking and chewing on the placenta :)


----------



## whigfield

Haha, that was me and my weirdo Elsa! :haha:

How cute and great news AllStar! Did you get any 2d pics?


----------



## AllStar

How is everyone doing? I can't believe I'm into single figures of weeks to go already. 

It's my birthday tomorrow and Wednesday is the day our angel baby was due. I don't really feel like celebrating much but the kids are excited that's it my birthday and are wanting to do the usual birthday stuff so gonna try and have a good day for them. We're planing to release a balloon on Wednesday for baby. I was thinking of attaching a small piece of paper with a quote on it. I like 'a persons a person no matter how small' and 'as long as I'm living, my baby you'll be' so probably one of those. 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Dainteej

Hi guys would love to join this group I've been on this forum for a whole now but MIA for a bit...now I'm back with my first pregnancy after my loss last year august our son Emmanuel was born early due to pprom at 23 weeks sadly he didn't survive . 

I'm now expecting an October rainbow girl his sister and I'm 30 weeks I'm really excited and looking forward to sharing with you guys on here


----------



## whigfield

Happy birthday AllStar! Sorry about Wednesday, I hope it passes okay for you. :hugs: I think releasing a balloon with the note is a lovely idea.

Welcome Daintee and congratulations on your rainbow! What's your due date? I can add you up on the board. And very sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## AllStar

Thanks Whigfield.

Welcome daniteej!


----------



## Jallia

AllStar said:


> How is everyone doing? I can't believe I'm into single figures of weeks to go already.
> 
> It's my birthday tomorrow and Wednesday is the day our angel baby was due. I don't really feel like celebrating much but the kids are excited that's it my birthday and are wanting to do the usual birthday stuff so gonna try and have a good day for them. We're planing to release a balloon on Wednesday for baby. I was thinking of attaching a small piece of paper with a quote on it. I like 'a persons a person no matter how small' and 'as long as I'm living, my baby you'll be' so probably one of those.
> 
> Hope everyone is well x

That's such a great idea with the quote Allstar..it made me tear up! 


Dainteej, welcome!

As an aside, I have no idea what a durian fruit is. Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## whigfield

I know what you mean Jallia! What the heck is it? :haha:


----------



## whigfield

I guess that is kind of big!

https://zesterdaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/fruithunters_BillPullman.jpg


----------



## Elsa50501

Durians are a fruit in southeast asia that are famous for smelly like rotting meat to certain people. They are banned from hotels and airlines. They don't smell that bad to everyone, some people LOVE them, and they sicken others. They're a delicacy I guess. You can get durian ice cream in Chinatown (Boston). I never tried it. I heard it tastes like strong stinky cheese.


----------



## 3Minions

Hi Daintee!

I have an Asian friend whose parents LOVE durian. He hates it. They cut it up in the garage so they don't stink up the house, lol.


----------



## Jallia

Ugh! Durian fruit sounds disgusting!! Strong stinky cheese in ice cream form? Barf! I do have to admit I'm a touch curious as to what it would smell like to me but I think I'll wait until I'm not pregnant anymore to find out.


----------



## ourturnnext

Bump at 34 weeks!! #1 baby bump was never this low so I'm hoping I might have this one on time. Anyone else got any recent bump pics to share? Love seeing bump pics :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140816_123929.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jallia

ourturnnext said:


> Bump at 34 weeks!! #1 baby bump was never this low so I'm hoping I might have this one on time. Anyone else got any recent bump pics to share? Love seeing bump pics :D

Super cute baby bump Ourturn!


----------



## 3Minions

Our turn, yours looks like mine. All 3 kids have been overdue, I'm just sure my belly muscles are non existent, lol.


----------



## whigfield

Gorgeous bump ourturnnext! I might see if I can muscle up some courage to take a pic tomorrow when I turn 34 weeks for a comparison. :haha:


----------



## ourturnnext

Thanks ladies  I had a rare hour to myself as hubby took DD to visit his parents so grabbed a quick bump selfie for Facebook  

I'm seriously struggling with tiredness at the moment, don't remember being this tired at 34wks last time. Hope that means I won't go so overdue. So determined to be early this time!!!


----------



## 3Minions

Ourturn, do they do internal exams there at any time in the near future? Mine always start at 36w and my OB starts stripping my membranes at 37w. It's never made a difference though....


----------



## ourturnnext

No they don't do them here, I sort of wish they did but then I also think sometimes it's best not to know how things are looking!! I'll get offered a sweep at 41wks then again at 41+3 if still pregnant by then


----------



## 3Minions

I figured that's probably how it worked for you. FX you don't make it to 41+3. Sheesh!


----------



## AllStar

Great bump ourturn. I keep meaning to take another bump pic but haven't got round to it yet. I'm hoping to not go overdue, anything after 38 weeks I'll be happy for him to arrive lol ds was 4 days late and dd was 6 days early but don't think that means anything for this one? They come when they're ready lol


----------



## Elsa50501

ourturnnext said:


> Bump at 34 weeks!! #1 baby bump was never this low so I'm hoping I might have this one on time. Anyone else got any recent bump pics to share? Love seeing bump pics :D

Wow, very cute bump :). Also, 34 weeks sounds so far along to me! I looked at that and was like.. what??? Then I realized it's only a week and a half away for me too. Time flies. 

I feel like we just had first tri!


----------



## whigfield

Elsa50501 said:


> ourturnnext said:
> 
> 
> Bump at 34 weeks!! #1 baby bump was never this low so I'm hoping I might have this one on time. Anyone else got any recent bump pics to share? Love seeing bump pics :D
> 
> Wow, very cute bump :). Also, 34 weeks sounds so far along to me! I looked at that and was like.. what??? Then I realized it's only a week and a half away for me too. Time flies.
> 
> I feel like we just had first tri!Click to expand...

I feel the same!! But at the same time, I'm so ready for him to come. Conflicted. :haha:


----------



## ourturnnext

I know exactly what you mean. Somehow the end seems even further away! I'm finding it pretty much impossible to carry DD1 around and feel like I'm gonna need help looking after her for the next few weeks.

Anyone started packing hospital bags yet? Should probably make a start on mine but can't be bothered! X


----------



## whigfield

I've got mine mostly packed! Still a few bits I need to put in but I think Finn's bag is pretty much done, just need to get a couple more things for mine. OH needs to pack something for himself, too. He's a weight lifter and on protein shakes etc and has specifically ordered an extra tub of protein powder and some protein bars to take to hospital with him... Sigh. :haha:


----------



## ourturnnext

Haha whig that made me smile!! OH's are funny creatures  I'm packing teabags for mine, he got so angry with the hospital's awful tea last time!! He's a major tea addict.


----------



## whigfield

Oooh teabags are a good idea! I can be so fussy with tea. :haha: I'm a bit lost with what to pack re food/drink, I'll be taking lots of bottles of water at the very least though. Just not sure what I'll fancy snacking on.

Would OH be allowed to bring a crafty mcdonalds in? Serious question! :haha:


----------



## AllStar

I'm hoping to be out the hospital quick enough I won't need to take any food with me lol we only live a few minutes from te hospital though so can easily get anything we need. I haven't started my hospital bag yet though, I should get a move on! I have everything for baby's bag just not put it together but I still need some stuff for mine.

Whig when I was in with ds, a lady across from me was eating a MacDonalds lol


----------



## whigfield

So this is my latest bump pic.. Feeling absolutely massive now for 34 weeks!

Second pic is currently my stretchmark situation. :nope: The ones above my bellybutton are from keeping my belly ring in for too long. I don't actually mind those too much. :haha: It's the ones developing under that are making me sad!
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 4









stretchies.jpg
File size: 65.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 3Minions

Whig, what a cute belly! I have one on top like yours even though I took my belly ring out YEARS ago - I think it has to do with the scar tissue.

Your stretchies don't look to bad at all. They'll fade with time


----------



## whigfield

Oh, really? :haha: I don't feel as bad now then! I kept cursing myself for keeping it in so long. The top stretchies remind me of little horns :haha:

He looks really high up in the pics I notice compared to others' bumps, he's definitely shifted up in the past few days. So much for being 4/5ths engaged and head down. :haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

Our hospital bag is packed, including 50 dollars in small bills and about 10 dollars in change so hubs can do the cafeteria/vending machines.

I am off all next week and plan to organize the babies room and get the clothes washed....

Can't believe how fast time is flying.


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh your Pierce site will do that with or without the bar/ring in. I've a line going through mine and I've a mat bar in (it's from previous two pregnancies just waiting for it to go red again lol)


----------



## AllStar

I think I might wash baby's clothes next week. It's getting so close! On Saturday it's only 4 weeks until full term!!


----------



## whigfield

I have Finn's clothes washed already :blush: I still have to do his sheets and such though!


----------



## Laelani

I will be washing Carson's clothes and bedding and what not probably the first week of September to make sure everything is ready for him. We need to wait until after our baby shower - which is Sunday and a massive shopping trip post baby shower to see what all we have and what we need then let the washing begin! 

AFM for today things are going well. We decided to stay at my parents house for an additional week so we are here until September 13th now. I called and rescheduled some appointments this morning, went for a walk, made breakfast, and got a bit of baby shower prep done. 

Today I have been researching the different types and brands of baby formula. What a pain. From what I gather it's a coin toss what to use. There really doesn't seem to be one that is better than another and most of the people I know use a specific brand due to price alone. I am thinking of going with the Similac Advance Omega 3 & Omega 6 Ready To Feed. Have any of you used it?


----------



## 3Minions

I've always used the powder Good Start with bifidus cultures. 3 kids and no problems with it yet. Everyone else I know uses that or Enfamil. But I have a sneaking suspicion that they're all pretty much identical, lol.

I finally went through the baby clothes a couple nights ago - I had everything 0-18m in 2 bins. Since I've had a winter baby girl and a summer baby girl I found a bunch of stuff that I can sell, but since the people who will be having summer babies aren't even pregnant yet I guess I'll have to store it for a while yet. I've also started selling my maternity clothes, lol.


----------



## Laelani

3Minions said:


> I've always used the powder Good Start with bifidus cultures. 3 kids and no problems with it yet. Everyone else I know uses that or Enfamil. But I have a sneaking suspicion that they're all pretty much identical, lol.
> 
> I finally went through the baby clothes a couple nights ago - I had everything 0-18m in 2 bins. Since I've had a winter baby girl and a summer baby girl I found a bunch of stuff that I can sell, but since the people who will be having summer babies aren't even pregnant yet I guess I'll have to store it for a while yet. I've also started selling my maternity clothes, lol.

Ya know I came to the same conclusion with my research that most of them all have the same ingredients for the most part. I think I have decided to use the Similac that I had mentioned earlier and see how he does on that and if it doesn't agree with him I will try something else. :)


----------



## CastawayBride

Laelani said:


> 3Minions said:
> 
> 
> I've always used the powder Good Start with bifidus cultures. 3 kids and no problems with it yet. Everyone else I know uses that or Enfamil. But I have a sneaking suspicion that they're all pretty much identical, lol.
> 
> I finally went through the baby clothes a couple nights ago - I had everything 0-18m in 2 bins. Since I've had a winter baby girl and a summer baby girl I found a bunch of stuff that I can sell, but since the people who will be having summer babies aren't even pregnant yet I guess I'll have to store it for a while yet. I've also started selling my maternity clothes, lol.
> 
> Ya know I came to the same conclusion with my research that most of them all have the same ingredients for the most part. I think I have decided to use the Similac that I had mentioned earlier and see how he does on that and if it doesn't agree with him I will try something else. :)Click to expand...

We are breastfeeding, but if that doesn't work Costco sells formula made by Similac that gets great reviews so we would use that....


----------



## ttclou25

im awful, with first i packed hospital bag in advance - ill probably do it when im in labour, mind you hospital is down the road. Her bedroom is only just plastered and i dont have a great deal of clothes for her just a few bits. So much to get and sort :blush:

Ill be breastfeeding again hopefully this time but ive heard the organic powder milks are very good. Do people over the pond tend not to breastfeed?

So wish i was ahead like you guys im so behind being end on October :(


----------



## 3Minions

Oh, there's lots of breastfeeding going on over here. Lots of formula feeding too. I think it's more culturally acceptable here than it is there.

For you girls not in North America, is that ALS ice bucket challenge taking off other places as well? It's a pretty amazing phenomenon to watch. It's blown up my fb newsfeed  My friend nominated DH instead of me because I'm pregnant


----------



## Jallia

Cute bump Whig! It must have something to do with the due date. Mine also seems to get himself in position and then decide he's bored with that and moves back up again. We might be in for some trouble with these two!


----------



## whigfield

Thanks Jallia! Surprisingly he's wiggled back down again today, my bump looks odd and I keep feeling him roll over my bladder and making me need to wee. :haha: I want him to just stay down now and get ready! I predict he will wriggle back up again in a day or two though, darn it!

As for formula, I'm absolutely clueless as to what brand we'd choose if we had to. I'm trying not to think about it as I feel pretty determined to breastfeed, but I guess it would be a good idea to get some knowledge on the different brands incase it doesn't work out - which it might not!

I bought a manual breastpump and just had a quick try with it - out of curiosity, I just wanted to see what it felt like/if it hurt a lot - but nope, maybe a little tinge of pain, but nothing really, and no milk/colostrum. :haha: When did everyone's milk come in if they've had little ones before? I am slightly worried mine will never come. My cousin has PCOS the same as me and her milk never came in at all, so that's in the back of my mind all the time as I heard it can be a genetic thing? My boobs haven't grown at all either really, except sideways as my chest has expanded with weight gain. :haha: I want big goddess boobies!!


----------



## ourturnnext

That's a cute neat bump you've got whig!  

Don't worry about milk, it doesn't come in properly til a couple of days after baby's born. I've had no leakage yet but had alot last time, wondering if it's cos I've been naughty this time and still often wear underwired bra! Raspberry leaf tea's meant to be good for milk production.


----------



## CastawayBride

Be careful trying the pump out that can put you in labor...

I am leaking from my right breast already wearing pads for it!


----------



## ljo1984

Milk doesn't comedian until around about day 4. Its quite rare for it not to come in (I can't remember what the condition is called but there's no breast tissue to produce the milk) so try not to worry too much. I didn't get on with manual pump, electric was a lot better at getting milk out. But get feeding established before you start using it cause you'll produce even more milk and engorgement is ouchy lol. 

I started raspberry leaf tablets last week, never heard of them been used for milk production, just toning your uterus. Oats are good for production though mmmmmm flapjacks lol.


----------



## ourturnnext

Ooh yes I remember porridge sending my milk into overdrive, poor baby was always getting squirted in her little face while latching on!! I drank lots of raspberry tea last time, dunno if it helped with labour,.but always had sooo much milk. I read somewhere afterwards the rasp tea is good for milk production too. As is fennel tea.


----------



## AllStar

I'm still wearing an underwired bra sometimes too :-/ I hate the lack of support without. 

My newsfeed is full of the ice bucket challenge thing too!


----------



## whigfield

Thanks ladies! I only bought the manual pump as it was super cheap and I just wanted to give it a try. :blush: If breastfeeding looks to be something we can do, and I need to pump, I'll definitely get an electric one.

Are raspberry leaf tablets safe to take at this stage then? I actually bought some but was nervous to start them too soon!

As for oats - that's good! I eat porridge for breakfast every day. I am fully expecting/hoping for lots of milk! :haha:

I'm still wearing underwired bras at the moment too. My boobs are only B cup but I just prefer the feel/shape of an underwired bra. I have bought nursing bras in advance though (a cup size up with some give and those that are just sizes like "medium" and cover a range of cups/bands) and none of them are underwired as I read that it can cause issues and pain when breastfeeding. I just won't start wearing them until after LO is born unless my boobs suddenly grow and get tender towards the end. They don't feel any different at all right now, just veiny! :haha:


----------



## 3Minions

In addition to oats, dark beer like Guinness will also increase your milk supply.


----------



## CastawayBride

ljo1984 said:


> Milk doesn't comedian until around about day 4. Its quite rare for it not to come in (I can't remember what the condition is called but there's no breast tissue to produce the milk) so try not to worry too much. I didn't get on with manual pump, electric was a lot better at getting milk out. But get feeding established before you start using it cause you'll produce even more milk and engorgement is ouchy lol.
> 
> I started raspberry leaf tablets last week, never heard of them been used for milk production, just toning your uterus. Oats are good for production though mmmmmm flapjacks lol.

I wish my body got that memo. I was squirting milk in the shower this evening. :shrug:

I also have a lump in my breast, Doc says swollen lymph node in the breast tissue. He says I just get mine super early. Sigh....hoping it eases up soon. I had a full "supply" two days after birth. I do believe cabbage helped me stop my milk though, after 24 hours of wearing it with an ace bandage my milk went away with no engorgement!

I am wearing underwire, I went from DD to E's already. It is pretty bad if I don't wear underwire, I need the support!


----------



## ljo1984

Lol, I've never leaked before birth, weird how bodies are so different 

Raspberry leaf tea is totally fine to take. It does nothing to bring on labour it's used to tone the uterus so when you do go into labour contractions are more efficient. I did it last time from 32 weeks as well. Starting with one a day (tablet or drink but I can't stand drinking the stuff lol) and each week increase by one until your on 4 a day  then take till the end.


----------



## CastawayBride

ljo1984 said:


> Lol, I've never leaked before birth, weird how bodies are so different
> 
> Raspberry leaf tea is totally fine to take. It does nothing to bring on labour it's used to tone the uterus so when you do go into labour contractions are more efficient. I did it last time from 32 weeks as well. Starting with one a day (tablet or drink but I can't stand drinking the stuff lol) and each week increase by one until your on 4 a day  then take till the end.

It is crazy. I didn't leak with my son but this time around I have....


----------



## 3Minions

Sheesh Castaway! Those are some big knockers! 

I can't wait for my boobs to go away. I've already bought a bunch of new 'B' cup bras for when I lose the baby weight. Since I'm formula feeding I know my boobs'll only be huge for a week and a bit after baby's born and then I can start to get back to normal. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> Sheesh Castaway! Those are some big knockers!
> 
> I can't wait for my boobs to go away. I've already bought a bunch of new 'B' cup bras for when I lose the baby weight. Since I'm formula feeding I know my boobs'll only be huge for a week and a bit after baby's born and then I can start to get back to normal. I'm pretty excited.

Huge lol

With the milk that came in my right breast is so large and uncomfortable on top of how big they are usually! Lol


----------



## Jallia

Don't feel bad ttclou! I'm end of September and I haven't even packed a bag yet. Eep!



ttclou25 said:


> im awful, with first i packed hospital bag in advance - ill probably do it when im in labour, mind you hospital is down the road. Her bedroom is only just plastered and i dont have a great deal of clothes for her just a few bits. So much to get and sort :blush:
> 
> Ill be breastfeeding again hopefully this time but ive heard the organic powder milks are very good. Do people over the pond tend not to breastfeed?
> 
> So wish i was ahead like you guys im so behind being end on October :(


----------



## CastawayBride

Finished washing the bedding today, starting on clothes tomorrow!

I am so happy to be on leave, I am very tired and getting sleep is becoming more and more difficult!


----------



## Laelani

Anyone else feel as though the baby has dropped some? I'm not due for my C-Section until October 2nd, I really hope I make it that far if he's dropping some now! Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## CastawayBride

Laelani said:


> Anyone else feel as though the baby has dropped some? I'm not due for my C-Section until October 2nd, I really hope I make it that far if he's dropping some now! Anyone have any experience with this?

I had a scan today, I am not engaged but she is head down....


----------



## 3Minions

FX for you Laelani! And if baby decides to come early, I guess you'll just have an earlier c-section.

Who still has scans left? I have one at 36w on the 15th or 16th. Whatever that Monday is.


----------



## ljo1984

Mines been in my pelvis for couple weeks now, it doesn't mean you'll go into labour earlier, just getting itself into the right position


----------



## whigfield

I hear you Castaway on the not sleeping! I seem to wake up every hour or so. :dohh:

LO doesn't feel head down to me anymore, he feels high up and laying sideways across my belly. :haha: I have a midwife appointment in an hour though so hopefully she'll be able to tell me how he's really laying.

No scans scheduled here unless something gets flagged up at my appointment today. We'll see!


----------



## whigfield

Well, had my midwife appointment! Fundal height measuring 35cm so exactly on track, and he definitely is head down! 

Last night I lost a big clump of mucus with some streaks of blood in it. Mentioned it to midwife and she said that it was likely a 'bloody show'. I looked frightened when she said that I think because she then went to reassure me that it can be common to happen a couple of times before going into labour. :haha:

Also, LO has been moving nonstop for the past 2 days which unnerved me a little, but apparently that's normal too!


----------



## ljo1984

I've never had a bloody show or massive bit of plug come away with other two, but last time and this time I've lost bits along the way from early on, but it regenerates so not enough to do anything! But she's right it doesn't mean anything in gonna happen soon.  glad he's in right position for you. X


----------



## 3Minions

I never lose any plug until my doctor starts stripping my membranes, lol. 

And Whig, I'm glad you were wrong about positioning


----------



## Jallia

Sleep is also getting to be a bit of a problem here! Especially when I have to get up to pee a million times at night and getting out of bed seems like a marathon-type task in itself! 

As for scans, I had one last Friday and at my midwife appointment on Monday, she said they are estimating this guy to be at about just over 2800 grams or 6lbs 4 oz. That's just a touch frightening as our first guy was 6 lbs 5 oz when he was born 4 days late!! I have another scan in a week and a half to check on growth as my midwife will want to get an OB involved if the baby gets in to the double-digit weight range. Hopefully that won't be the case. :/

Whig, I also feel that the baby is laying sideways often as I somehow get kicked/punched, elbowed etc. on what feels like both sides at the same time. I asked the ultrasound tech about that and she said he's head down with his back against my left side, then legs bent and pointing towards my right side (think and upside down L shape). So apparently I really AM getting punched and kicked at the same time.


----------



## AllStar

My wee man has been low and head down for weeks now and sometimes walking can be really uncomfortable. I have a scan at 35+6 on the 12th to confirm he's head down to allow me to deliver at the low risk hospital.

I've been losing little bits of plug too, I never had a 'show' with my other two. 

I'm finding sleep difficult too, I'm so hot and uncomfortable and even though I think I've only slept in once in my whole life I keep panicking I'm going to sleep in Andy son will be late for nursery! On the plus side, he's been 5 days now and loves it!! Dd however is really missing him when he's gone. Luckily she'll have baby to keep her company soon lol


----------



## whigfield

@Jallia That's exactly how my little guy is laying! :haha:

Sleep is driving me insane at the moment. I had a better night last night but still got up 4-5 times to pee. :dohh: I just hope it doesn't get worse.. But at least I am very used to getting up several times a night now though! Maybe it's my body's way of preparing me for night feeds/changes. :haha:

Nothing since on the 'show' front, just big globs of mucus every now and then. OH will also not have sex with me anymore, he's convinced I'm going to "give birth very soon" but really I think he's scared I'll have a little bleed on him or something like that. :haha:


----------



## ourturnnext

I've also started losing little bits of plug and had some slightly pink discharge yday. Have had cramps and the runs for two days now too, not nice :-( the end bit is awful and I'm finding it so much worse this time round x


----------



## AllStar

Hope you're feeling better soon ourturn. 

Just seen I wrote Andy son in my previous post, I meant 'and my son' lol


----------



## ourturnnext

Well my cramps and the runs turned out to be food poisoning. Never had such an extreme upset tummy. I've lost 5lb and been warned if this continues it could trigger labour. 36wks now so wouldn't matter too much to baby but I'm far too weak to face labour, can barely get out of bed.


----------



## CastawayBride

ourturnnext said:


> Well my cramps and the runs turned out to be food poisoning. Never had such an extreme upset tummy. I've lost 5lb and been warned if this continues it could trigger labour. 36wks now so wouldn't matter too much to baby but I'm far too weak to face labour, can barely get out of bed.

OMG I am so sorry I have had food poisoning, twice, and it was brutal! Take care!


----------



## CastawayBride

whigfield said:


> @Jallia That's exactly how my little guy is laying! :haha:
> 
> Sleep is driving me insane at the moment. I had a better night last night but still got up 4-5 times to pee. :dohh: I just hope it doesn't get worse.. But at least I am very used to getting up several times a night now though! Maybe it's my body's way of preparing me for night feeds/changes. :haha:
> 
> Nothing since on the 'show' front, just big globs of mucus every now and then. OH will also not have sex with me anymore, he's convinced I'm going to "give birth very soon" but really I think he's scared I'll have a little bleed on him or something like that. :haha:

We are the opposite:haha: We are waiting for 35 weeks and will be starting to have sex again....Doc said it can help get your body ready for labor and I didn't want to chance it before as I am just waiting on the other shoe to drop through out this entire process lol


----------



## Elsa50501

Ugh, sex is so challenging. DH and I are still interested.. It's just physically SO difficult right now. I don't even know how it will physically possible be closer to labor.

@Ourturnnext Hope you start feeling better soon. Maybe Dr. can start giving you some suggestions for things to eat once you can hold them down better. I drank a lot of ensure when I had a stomach bug earlier in preg. That seemed to help me gain some weight and energy back. But, I hope that in all you start feeling stronger again soon.


----------



## whigfield

I really like sex, but I do find it painful. It's not so much the during or anything - it's the after, I feel soooo sore! I panic too because it's like "man if it hurts this much now what the hell will it be like after I give birth to a baby??" Doesn't matter though if OH won't come near me I guess! :haha:

Sorry to hear ourturnnext, hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## ourturnnext

Thanks ladies. Don't think I've ever felt this I'll before.

As for sex, something which is furthermost on my mind at the mo!! But I find lying on my side the most comfy position at this stage. Hubby loves it! Not sure if it made any difference in inducing labour last time, but made hubby happy!


----------



## ourturnnext

Elsa50501 said:


> Ugh, sex is so challenging. DH and I are still interested.. It's just physically SO difficult right now. I don't even know how it will physically possible be closer to labor.
> 
> @Ourturnnext Hope you start feeling better soon. Maybe Dr. can start giving you some suggestions for things to eat once you can hold them down better. I drank a lot of ensure when I had a stomach bug earlier in preg. That seemed to help me gain some weight and energy back. But, I hope that in all you start feeling stronger again soon.

Thanks elsa, haven't heard of ensure but I'm drinking alot of diarolyte which is probably the same thing. Also taking warm water with honey to try and feed baby while I'm off food x


----------



## 3Minions

Whig, you get painkillers after a baby, lol.

If you get good ones you don't feel much for a couple weeks, lol.


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> Whig, you get painkillers after a baby, lol.
> 
> If you get good ones you don't feel much for a couple weeks, lol.

Ya know they would not give me pain killers after my labor! Mind you I was in labor for 5, freakin days! The nurse pushed on my left leg so hard I was in pain, I think pinched nerve, and I refused to be discharged with out pain killers they gave me enough for two days. Honestly, I ended up taking one and that was that but seriously, I couldn't believe it!

I think with a C section though it is procedure to give them out...

In my opinion if the nurse didn't screw my leg up I wouldn't need anything. I was up and moving around that day, with an epidural, showering and taking care of myself. Within 2 days I was thinking, "Mmhhmmm.....maybe a run to the store...." My hubs was like umm NO. lol


----------



## AllStar

Hope you're feeling better asap ourturn.

Sex wise, we're still 'doing it' lol but agree it's getting really awkward and not that comfortable. I don't get many pains after though which is good, lots of tightening though. 

I got painkillers after ds because I had stitches but I only took them for a day or two. I was really lucky and they healed easily and quickly and I didn't have anything after dd. Hoping everything goes as quickly and smoothly as her birth this time too


----------



## whigfield

I'll have to ask the midwife about painkillers after etc. I'd imagine if I ended up with stitches I'd get them anyway? They'd have to be safe for breastfeeding though if that's what we end up doing? :shrug:

Feeling exhausted today. Up every hour again last night, finally gave up at 6am and planning a nap at some point this afternoon. I also notice that after I pee and wipe, I feel like I have to wipe again, as if I'm leaking something. It's definitely not pee as it has no smell. Could it be a slow leak of waters or just lots of discharge? :wacko:


----------



## whigfield

Also!

I ordered this giraffe for LO's nursery yesterday: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0026ZPTXA It dipped down in price to below £50 so I snatched it up real quick after watching it for months. :haha: 

I also ordered a birthing ball and the last canvas picture for LO's nursery. Once that arrives and we've put it up I'll take some nursery pics. I don't think I have anything left to buy! :shock:


----------



## ljo1984

whigfield said:


> I'll have to ask the midwife about painkillers after etc. I'd imagine if I ended up with stitches I'd get them anyway? They'd have to be safe for breastfeeding though if that's what we end up doing? :shrug:
> 
> Feeling exhausted today. Up every hour again last night, finally gave up at 6am and planning a nap at some point this afternoon. I also notice that after I pee and wipe, I feel like I have to wipe again, as if I'm leaking something. It's definitely not pee as it has no smell. Could it be a slow leak of waters or just lots of discharge? :wacko:

I got paracetamol and diclofenac after my first when I had episiotomy. With my second I got nothing despite having stitches. But then I didn't want any painkillers in hospital either that time. If you have stitches they give you a diclofenac suppository and despite thinking it's not very nice having meds put up your bum lol it is really good stuff and acts where it need to (been in that area and all) 
 
If you was leaking waters it would be at other times than on loo as well. I always feel like you though after loo and think it's more discharge related as I don't leak through the day. Xx


----------



## CastawayBride

Honestly I don't know about tearing, I didn't tear at all. I would think if you tore you have the right to request them though....I had to be assertive but I got them. :thumb up:

I was told they have some pain killers that are safe for breast feeding though....

Whigfield I had a smell down there, and I think its urine :( lol I think I am starting to leak a bit after I go. The joys of pregnancy! :shrug:

Was up (woken up) at quarter to midnight with heart burn again. At least this time i knew what it was, stayed calm and used mylanta. Geesh, it is SO brutal. This little lady is going to come out with a full head of hair, I just KNOW it!


----------



## ttclou25

Lol i didnt even think of painkillers probably a good idea to have some in ready incase as milk takes a few days anyway to come in.

i got my birthing pool today and bed protector just hope i have the strength to do it at home


----------



## Jallia

whigfield said:


> Also!
> 
> I ordered this giraffe for LO's nursery yesterday: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0026ZPTXA It dipped down in price to below £50 so I snatched it up real quick after watching it for months. :haha:
> 
> I also ordered a birthing ball and the last canvas picture for LO's nursery. Once that arrives and we've put it up I'll take some nursery pics. I don't think I have anything left to buy! :shock:

That is a GIANT giraffe! I bet it will be super cute in the nursery. Looking forward to seeing pictures. :)

As for DTD, we're still partaking in that and I agree it's starting to get a little tricky at this point. With our first DS I had a pretty bad tear and it honestly hurt to DTD for a number of months. I'm assuming that's not the norm though or I would have been made aware of that at some point!

Ourturn- I hope you're feeling better now than you were yesterday. I can't even imagine how awful it would feel to have food poisoning while this pregnant. Yuck!


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh I find dtd hurts due to scar tissue I've had a previous episiotomy and then a second degree tear. Think the epi scar hurt more though :-(


----------



## whigfield

In that case, if I think I'll need them, I'll make sure to speak up and ask for some! It must vary at different hospitals. I hope the one I've chosen to go to is good with this. :nope:

Oh nooo :haha: I really hope it's not urine! It had no smell or anything and _was_ clear, so I guess it's probably more likely to be discharge in my case? I am losing parts of my plug almost daily too, it seems. 

Good luck ttclou! How exciting. You just reminded me to buy a waterproof mattress protector incase my waters go at home. :haha:

Thanks, Jallia! It's meant to arrive today, but I bet it won't be until tomorrow. :haha: I feel like a kid at christmas.

No scars here for me so not sure why dtd seems to hurt so much afterwards. OH is walking around with a big head and pretending it's because he's so huge. :roll: :haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

whigfield said:


> In that case, if I think I'll need them, I'll make sure to speak up and ask for some! It must vary at different hospitals. I hope the one I've chosen to go to is good with this. :nope:
> 
> Oh nooo :haha: I really hope it's not urine! It had no smell or anything and _was_ clear, so I guess it's probably more likely to be discharge in my case? I am losing parts of my plug almost daily too, it seems.
> 
> Good luck ttclou! How exciting. You just reminded me to buy a waterproof mattress protector incase my waters go at home. :haha:
> 
> Thanks, Jallia! It's meant to arrive today, but I bet it won't be until tomorrow. :haha: I feel like a kid at christmas.
> 
> No scars here for me so not sure why dtd seems to hurt so much afterwards. OH is walking around with a big head and pretending it's because he's so huge. :roll: :haha:

Yeah mine is plug, extra discharge and I believe a bit urine....I feel so very unattractive! lol


----------



## whigfield

CastawayBride said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> In that case, if I think I'll need them, I'll make sure to speak up and ask for some! It must vary at different hospitals. I hope the one I've chosen to go to is good with this. :nope:
> 
> Oh nooo :haha: I really hope it's not urine! It had no smell or anything and _was_ clear, so I guess it's probably more likely to be discharge in my case? I am losing parts of my plug almost daily too, it seems.
> 
> Good luck ttclou! How exciting. You just reminded me to buy a waterproof mattress protector incase my waters go at home. :haha:
> 
> Thanks, Jallia! It's meant to arrive today, but I bet it won't be until tomorrow. :haha: I feel like a kid at christmas.
> 
> No scars here for me so not sure why dtd seems to hurt so much afterwards. OH is walking around with a big head and pretending it's because he's so huge. :roll: :haha:
> 
> Yeah mine is plug, extra discharge and I believe a bit urine....I feel so very unattractive! lolClick to expand...

:haha: I'll always be jealous of people who actually do feel sexy in pregnancy!


----------



## whigfield

The giraffe arrived! It's gigantic! :shock: I haven't taken it up to the nursery yet but my dogs are terrified of it, I can't stop laughing. :haha: Even the cat is staring up at it and meowing in confusion!





(not the toy cat :haha:)


----------



## Jallia

whigfield said:


> The giraffe arrived! It's gigantic! :shock: I haven't taken it up to the nursery yet but my dogs are terrified of it, I can't stop laughing. :haha: Even the cat is staring up at it and meowing in confusion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not the toy cat :haha:)

AWESOME!! Our cats would probably have a heart attack if that giraffe showed up in our house. Did a delivery person walk up to your door with it? I'm cracking myself up picturing the giraffe being carried up your walkway.


----------



## AllStar

Jallia said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> The giraffe arrived! It's gigantic! :shock: I haven't taken it up to the nursery yet but my dogs are terrified of it, I can't stop laughing. :haha: Even the cat is staring up at it and meowing in confusion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not the toy cat :haha:)
> 
> AWESOME!! Our cats would probably have a heart attack if that giraffe showed up in our house. Did a delivery person walk up to your door with it? I'm cracking myself up picturing the giraffe being carried up your walkway.Click to expand...

Haha Jalia! That is huge Whig, it will look brilliant in the nursery. 

I'm getting so sore when I do a lot of walking now. I've been walking to collect ds from nursery and I hurt so much when I get back sometimes. It's not far though and the kids enjoy it so don't really want to stop and have to drive but think I'll have to soon. Got so much pressure down low as well. Also getting sooo many BH's all day long, surely this baby won't be late with me feeling all this already??


----------



## Laelani

whigfield said:


> The giraffe arrived! It's gigantic! :shock: I haven't taken it up to the nursery yet but my dogs are terrified of it, I can't stop laughing. :haha: Even the cat is staring up at it and meowing in confusion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not the toy cat :haha:)

:rofl: That is too funny! That giraffe is HUGE though!


----------



## whigfield

@Jallia Haha! Yes.. But luckily it was in a huge box. The delivery guy was all, "this box is huge but it's so light!" I wonder what he would have thought if he'd known what was inside. :haha:

@AllStar Sorry you're sore! I don't really have much pressure down low right now, so I'm guessing my little guy isn't engaged at all. Were any of your other LOs early?

@Laelani I'm 5'4 and it's nearly as tall as me! :haha: Hubs nearly freaked when he got back from work yesterday!

Well, 36+2 today. Was having a long conversation with OH last night about the birth, and he highlighted a few things that made me sad. He's terrified he's going to miss the birth -- the plan is that at the weekend just before I turn 38 weeks I'll be moving in with my mom until the birth happens, so I can go to the much better hospital as my parents live 2 hours away from us (OH is in the royal air force, so that's why we live far away - not my choice!). OH will still have to go to work so he'll be staying over every weekend and literally on stand by during the week incase labour starts. Anyway, my main concern is at what point do I call him? Do I wait for a long time to be sure and then potentially risk him actually missing it, or do I call when it's in the earlier stages and risk it being a false start? He also doesn't want to miss ANYTHING about the labour, which is both sweet and sad for me. I was just saying how mom has bought a waterproof mattress protector for the spare room I'll be staying in and how we should too, and he got a sad look on his face and said "I'm going to miss that." I told him that he might not and some women don't lose their waters until they're in the hospital or actually need to have them popped for them, but he just seemed so sad. I also have always said from the start that I wanted my mom in the birthing room with us (I'm very close to my family) because I know that if I feel I need anything she WILL speak up and make sure I get it, and it takes the pressure off of OH and he can stay with me the whole time without marching off to find midwives/doctors etc. He said last night that he wished it was just us and he's scared he'll be pushed out because mom/me will be at the hospital first and he'll be meeting us there, almost like an outsider. I tried to explain that it wasn't like that at all but he just seems sad. He also said he's going to miss me like crazy and it sucks that the final part of the pregnancy is going to be lost on him.

I feel so guilty! We have always agreed that this was the best way for us because the hospital I fall under has given us nothing but trouble and I will NEVER forgive them for how they handled our last loss, and the immense amount of ADDITIONAL suffering/grief they placed on us during an already awful time. Not to mention the hospital scores pretty poorly and everyone I have spoken to that has given birth there has had at least one complaint about the standard of care they received. Whereas this hospital near my parents is fantastic, a specific university teaching hospital for doctors/midwives, is relatively new with lots of modern units and birthing pools, and on the subject of other treatment (non birth/pregnancy related) have delivered excellent, compassionate care as well. My grandparents were both treated there in their final years and my father has had his life saved there at least twice in the past seven years. I just have overall good feelings about this hospital which is a stark comparison to how I feel about the one near us - I feel distressed every time we drive past it, and the memories creep in. Not to mention I just don't trust them to deliver my baby safely!

I asked him if he could book some leave so he could come stay with mom as well for the last 2 weeks or so, but if he did that he'd have less leave AFTER little one is born and I think we'll definitely appreciate that time better with our little guy here than before.

I just wish I knew how to make him feel better. :nope:


----------



## AllStar

Whigfield, my dd was 6 days early? Ds was 4 days late. I don't want this one being too early but I'm quite happy for anytime after 38 weeks for him to arrive lol

Sorry to hear you're in a bit of a difficult situation Whigfield. I don't really have any advice as you're right, all labours are so different and it's difficult to know. If I'd have been in that situation then dh would have had plenty time to get to us before ds was born but there's no way he would have made it for dd so it's definitely a difficult one. Do you think it would be worth him taking the last week or so off and losing time after the birth or do you think once baby is here he won't think of the end of pregnancy that he missed as he'll be happy with having the extra time with your new baby? Sorry, not much help here :hugs:


----------



## 3Minions

First off Whig, that giraffe is SPECTACULAR!!! When LO gets bigger you can throw a quilt over top and it'll be a great center post in a teepee or something  

Whatever you decide to do with OH I hope he makes it on time!


----------



## whigfield

Eeeek! Maybe this little guy will be a tad early as well. Are you still having lots of pressure?

I think I'll speak to my midwife next week and see if she has any suggestions. Best case scenario, I go into labour at a weekend when he's there with me, OR late at night when he's not at work so he can come straight from the house. I 'll see what OH thinks as well after we talk to her, next appointment is a week from today. :hugs: 

Thanks 3Minions! That's a GREAT idea! :haha:

It's all getting scarily close now! :shock:


----------



## Jallia

That's a tough situation Whig. If I were in your position I would be doing the same thing (staying at mom's for the last couple weeks) to be closer to the better hospital. I would DEFINITELY let your OH know early when you start having contractions. Having him there for a false alarm is merely inconvenient, but missing out on the labour and birth because it happened faster than you expected sounds like it would be devastating for him, based on his current feelings. 
As for your mom being in the delivery room, I can understand where your OH is coming from. My DH didn't even want a doula in the room with us because he was afraid that she'd essentially replace him and he'd be nothing but a third wheel. I'd have a heart-to-heart with your mom and explain how your OH is feeling. If she could be more of a low-key observer and helper OH would be far more likely to feel that he's had an active and important role in the safe arrival of your little guy.
Of course, that's just my humble opinion. :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

We're visiting our parents this weekend (we stay at mine, have dinner with his mom) so I might try and corner my mom on her own and see what she thinks. The thing is, I don't want to say too much because I don't want her to feel that she's not wanted there - she very much is - so I'll have to be very careful how I word it. I just don't want her to turn around and say "well it's fine, don't worry! I can just wait at home with the dogs if you like?" because that's not what I want! Definitely agree on telling him early. I'm sure his work will make allowances incase there are any false starts, anyway, right? :hugs:

Off topic: The Sims 4 finally unlocked in the UK today so I figured I'd give it a little play to see how it is. So disappointed. It's so boring. :nope:


----------



## Jallia

Totally agree about choosing your words carefully Whig. You want both of them there and want them both to feel that have an important role to play. I'm sure it will work out just fine! 

As for the Sims, I haven't played that game in ages! I should re-install the last game I purchased and give it a spin. Seems like I spend a lot of time sitting on the couch rubbing my belly lately. Might as well play a game while I'm at it.


----------



## ourturnnext

It's a difficult situation whigfield but something I bet your mum is aso very aware of. My mum has always said she's there as a support to both of us but it's our experience and she just feels very honoured to be part of it. I hope u manage to resolve your labour worries too. That giraffe made me smile, it's awesome! Your dog's face is priceless!!! 

Thanks for all the well wishes while I was ill. Was confirmed as food poisoning. Feel fine now,.but what a.horrible experience at this heavily pregnant.

Term for me tomorrow.... Can't believe it xx


----------



## whigfield

Haha Jallia, me too! I figure I might as well eat some time playing a couple of games while I still can anyways. :haha:

Glad you're feeling better ourturnnext. Eeek, the big 37 weeks tomorrow? I'll be joining you on that on Monday! :shock: So exciting and scary at the same time!


----------



## AllStar

My mum was there for both dd and ds births and will be there for this one too. My dh was 100% happy with that though so it might have been different if he wasn't. When ds's birth became a bit of an emergency with ventouse/forceps my dh was really grateful my mum was there as she really helped support him (as obviously the room full of medical staff concentrated on me) so he said he was glad she was there. They get on really well though as I've been with my dh since I was 14. 

Glad you're better ourturn  

Can't believe some of you are 37 weeks already or soon!! I'm 35 today, we're on the final stretch!!


----------



## 3Minions

I'm 35w tomorrow Ourturn 

I wonder who's going to have their baby first.


----------



## Jallia

So happy you're feeling better Ourturn! Having food poisoning this far along was completely awful I'm sure. There's some kind of bag stomach bug going around in the schools here. In one school, it got so bad that they had to call public health in to investigate. My big guy started school on Tuesday and I'm crossing my fingers and toes that he doesn't bring anything home with him. :nope:

Can't believe we're all on the homestretch...as uncomfortable as I am, I'd love for little man to stay in there a couple more weeks so I can get some more things done around the house. At least I managed to get the hospital bag packed finally!


----------



## ourturnnext

I know the feeling jallia, now it's nearly the end I'm thinking "please give mummy a couple more weeks.... But nothing longer than that"!! Got two busy days of nesting planned on Mon and Tues while DD is with childminder then it's time to take it easy. I'm having a burst of energy after recovering from being poorly, I feel on top of the world!!

3minions I've been wondering too who will go first, it's very exciting  can't wait to see the 'this is its' x


----------



## Laelani

Re Sims - I haven't played that in ages either! Maybe I should also give it a go. With Sims 4 I heard that you can't have swimming pools now. Do you know if that is true??

Re Homestretch - I know! It's pretty insane really. We've all been on quite the journey. I do sit and wonder sometimes though who will be the first to go. I am also hoping the little guy stays in there a bit longer. If I could make it to 37 weeks I will be happy but at the same time I want to make it to October 2nd to have our planned C-Section rather than have to have an emergency one after labor has started.


----------



## CastawayBride

I cannot wait for my little one to be here. I am having really bad anxiety now and it is spiking my blood pressure. Doc said he would induce at 37 weeks so I keep telling myself just need to get through 2 more weeks....I am going to need a long baby making break after this!

If one more person crosses their fingers and says they will pray for me, I may slap them. :wacko: What part of my son passed due to a doctors mistake, not something he or I had? Uh. People are idiots.


----------



## 3Minions

Aww Castaway. I can't imagine how anxious you are now. Hugs!

I still need to clean the car seat and boil the bottles and nipples and pack a bag and buy some diapers.... I'm in no rush, lol.


----------



## whigfield

I'm in two minds too at the moment! :haha: I'd love for him to come because I am so done with pregnancy right now, but I still have so much stuff to get finished (work wise) that it'd be better if he came later rather than sooner.

I'm really excited to see who goes first too! :happydance:

@Laelani Yeah, pools have been removed along with the toddler life stage, and 87 other features that were in other base games. :nope: Everyone's saying they'll return as part of expansion packs/DLC so they can charge for them.. :haha:

@Castaway :hugs: I'll count down with you. Only 2 more weeks and your little one will be here! :flower:


----------



## whigfield

One odd thing to note: my braxton hicks have pretty much stopped completely in the past few weeks. Is that a good or a bad thing? :haha:


----------



## AllStar

My Braxton hicks are here all day long! Don't think them stopping is a bad thing though? 

My midwife called Friday to tell me I'm anemic which explains the crazy tiredness and breathlessness. I'm kinda glad as I really am so so tired all of the time so now hopefully once the extra iron kicks in I'll start to feel a bit better. 

I agree, I'd love baby here asap as I'm so sore and tired but at the same time I still have a couple of things I'd like done before he's here and as it's our last baby I don't want to wish away the rest of the pregnancy. 

So excited to see whose little one will arrive first!


----------



## whigfield

Sorry to hear AllStar, so glad you have a diagnosis now! Hope the iron kicks in soon and you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## Laelani

Re Anxiety -- I have a bunch of anxiety about everything as well and I'm sure it's messing with my blood pressure and what not too. I am also very much over this whole being pregnant ordeal. It's come to the time where it's uncomfortable to do virtually everything and I am just over it. I just want to be comfortable again. I don't even care if it's a bit painful at first due to incision I just want the pregnancy to be over and my little man to be here and my back to not want to kill me everyday. :haha:


----------



## whigfield

On the midwife's advice I read through the more graphic details of labour/delivery in the NHS issued pregnancy guide last night and now I really wish I hadn't. Obviously I know tears are pretty much inevitable but after reading the details of a third and fourth degree tear I'm feeling pretty terrified. :shock:


----------



## 3Minions

Argh Whig. Don't worry. I had a 3rd degree tear with my last baby. It healed quickly and didn't hurt nearly as much as the c-section recovery  In fact, sex after the c-sections was worse than after the tear (and yes, sex hurts even if the baby doesn't come out your vag.) No incontinence issues or random urine leaks or anything. I couldn't imagine having that happen without an epidural though.... OUCH! Speaking of sex.... NOT PREGNANT SEX! WAHOO! 2 months and counting, lol.

I walked DS to school in the SNOW today. SNOW!!!! We had 3 friggin' months without snow. And then it's supposed to be 23 again by Sunday. Crazy Canadian weather.


----------



## AllStar

Whig I know it's a bit different but I had an episiotomy with ds as I ended up with ventouse (which failed) and so forceps delivery. I honestly didn't have any problems with healing and no problems afterwards, I know I'm lucky but just saying it's possible. Also with dd, I had no tears or grazes at all even at the scar site so tears aren't always inevitable. Hopefully we all get lucky with no tears or cuts but if we do get them, they heal good and fast


----------



## Jallia

Whig: I had a 4th degree tear and though it did hurt, it wasn't so painful that I couldn't stand it. There was so much else to keep me occupied (nursing, lack of sleep, hormones) that the tear was pretty low on my list of concerns. I can be a bit of a wimp too at times so that's probably a good sign. 

3Minions: I have a friend in Calgary who posted a picture of her son sledding yesterday. I'm so thankful I live in Ontario.  I was telling my husband yesterday that we'll have to design a Halloween costume that fits over snowsuit for this year!

Castaway: Hang in there hon! I can empathize with your anxiety and can only imagine how relieved you'll be to have your beautiful baby in your arms. *hugs*

AllStar: Hope you're feeling better today and that the iron has kicked in!!

Laelani: I hear you about being uncomfortable over just about everything. You're not alone at least. You know what they say, misery loves company. 

As for me, I honestly thought I might have to page my midwife on Monday as I was having what felt like some pretty strong contractions. As crazy as it sounds, I think the full moon was partly to blame! I felt better then next morning and haven't had any Braxton Hicks since. Hopefully I don't experience that again until little man is actually ready to make his appearance. :) Off to my midwife appointment now for my weekly checkup and to find out the results of my last ultrasound. Curious to find out how big this guy is measuring now.


----------



## Krippy

We live in Kelowna so we are slightly laughing at Calgary and their show as it is still quite warm here. Hope everyone is well... Looking forward to hearing some birth stories soon... We are all so close.


----------



## 3Minions

Hi Krippy 

Jallia, let me know what they say about the size of that LO of yours! I have my weight guesstimate on Tuesday.


----------



## Jallia

Will do 3Minions! Unfortunately the hospital hadn't sent the results yet so I didn't get to find out at my appointment this morning. I'm hoping to get a call sometime this afternoon.

Krippy: I can't believe all the snow in Calgary! I wouldn't laugh too much though. With this wacky weather, who knows where it's headed next!


----------



## CastawayBride

I can't believe we are bumped up to two appts a week! Doc said once we hit 37 weeks it can be anyday. Thank goodness. 

Today was my last day which is good this lady is getting big (about 6 pounds) and I'm exhausted!


----------



## whigfield

Thanks for the tear reassurances, ladies. :hugs: It makes me feel a little less anxious anyway! :haha:

Gosh, we're all so close now. I have my 'final' midwife appointment in an hour and a half before I transfer over to the new hospital. I have a feeling something is going to go really wrong with all that and I'll end up back at this hospital, or something. Maybe the new hospital refusing to take me.. I don't know. I'm just really worried they'll say I'm not eligible for a water birth at the new hospital whereas I am at the old hospital (but they only have 1 pool and only 70% of midwives are trained in it, so the chances of getting to use it are slim), but we'll see. They definitely seem a bit stricter and more thorough than this hospital though which has to be a good thing.


----------



## whigfield

Well, had my appointment! Baby is 3/5ths engaged so technically "engaged" now but not fully, but she says he won't dis-engage now and will just descend further. He's also got his back against my back so she says my labour will likely be mostly back pain, which sucks. :haha: One thing though is that she said I may be possibly leaking my waters, and I need to wear a pad and monitor it and go to hospital if it gets too damp as I'll need to be induced? :shock: Hoping that's not the case but glad she's keeping an eye just incase.

But that was the appointment pretty much! Blood pressure was a tad higher at 130/80 but she wasn't worried, and she's happy to sign me over to the new hospital but obviously that won't be until I've booked in at the new one. Scary times!


----------



## ljo1984

Have a look on spinning babies website as there are exercises on there to help turn the baby out of back to back position.


----------



## ourturnnext

Ooooh whigfield that sounds a bit exciting/scary. I've thought a few times I bet you're first to have baby. Hoping it's not waters, I thought I was leaking waters at 38wks last time but was just increased discharge. Get on all fours as much as poss, sit up straight and lie on your left side in the bath with bump fully immersed in water if you want to move baby from back to back position, that's the advice I've been given. 

My bub is on the brim of being engaged but cos it's my second she'll pop in and out til active labour. Could defo feel her head in pelvis on Sunday but not since so she's obviously popped out again. 

Lost quite a big chunk of mucus lastnight after yoga


----------



## whigfield

I can't tell if it's discharge or waters, the consistancy is very watery and it's clear, kind of like watery CM I guess when you're TTC? What's making me worry is that I just feel it leaking a lot, if I stand up it will sort of gush out, I sat up in bed and it went all over the bed this morning. :dohh: (OH immediately said "right we're changing the sheets!" :haha:) So she's told me to wear a pad and monitor how damp it gets, basically.

Thanks for the advice on the exercises! I will get on those today. If a baby is born facing the wrong way up, what happens then?

@ourturnnext I bet I'm last :haha: That's good on the mucus plug! Hopefully she'll push back down again soon too! :happydance:


----------



## ourturnnext

Alot of babies which are back to back will turn themselves during labour. It's nothing to worry about, it's just not the ideal position. My DD was back to back so I'm doing everything I can to avoid it happening again but please don't worry yourself whigfield cos some people don't have any trouble with back to back babies x


----------



## CastawayBride

I would just try to change baby's position with spinning babies, can't hurt to try something now if you can. I had terrible back labor but the epidural helped with that!


----------



## 3Minions

ALL THIS BABY TALK!!!!

This stuff is getting real ladies! 

GL with a turning baby Whig. And nothing happens with a baby facing that way.... It just means back labor and probably a longer labor for you because the fatter part of the head comes out first. I dunno if you're leaning towards an epi or not, but if you don't know much about an epi you might want to do some research. (I'm a big fan, fyi ;-))


----------



## ljo1984

It can just take a bit longer at pushing stage, and pains can be in your back too. But as said back to back babies can turn right before delivery, some don't and therefore just take a bit longer to get them out. It's nothing major but trying to turn with exercises will hopefully get him in a more ideal position  xx


----------



## whigfield

Oh gosh, I really hope he turns then. :haha: I will do my best to try and turn him myself. Is there a way of feeling your belly yourself to get an idea if he's turned or not, or will I have to wait for another midwife appointment to find out?

Less fun stuff today: one of my dogs needs his teeth cleaned, and of course it's under anesthetic, not covered via his pet insurance and costs a minimum of £230 :growlmad: Today is becoming expensive!


----------



## AllStar

I had back labour with ds and the tens machine helped a lot so maybe worth considering if you do too? If you're hoping for a water birth I've heard the warm water is good for helping it too but I don't have any experience with that. Hopefully you can spin him round though  

Are you hoping it is your waters Whig or you hoping for a little bit more time? :)

I have my presentation scan tomorrow to make sure he's head down. Pretty sure he still is. They're also going to measure him as fundal height was a few cm less than what it should be last week. 

Feeling a tad less tired so think the iron must be working but still feeling really breathless and get out of breath if I walk and talk lol it makes the nursery walk a challenge as he's so full of stories when he come out


----------



## whigfield

Just updating. Got up to pee an hour ago, afterward a massive gush of fluid came out. More coming out still, suspected it's my waters. Heading into hospital - will update in a bit!


----------



## Elsa50501

Good luck!


----------



## Krippy

Good luck Whig!


----------



## Laelani

Good luck Whig!!!


----------



## ourturnnext

Wow good luck and keep us updated if you can! X


----------



## ljo1984

Good luck. Xx


----------



## whigfield

Waters went at midnight, came to hospital to be checked and they confirmed. Contractions started and they advised I go home, I refused. Had bath, did nothing, finally got gas and air. Improved pain a little but I screamed a LOT. Was examined and she thought she felt the cord above his head so pulled the emergency cord, and lots of doctors raced in. Consultant examined me and said it's not cord, it's his foot.. he's breech. Emergency c section required. They tried to get canula in my right hand bit I screamed and the vein collapsed. Finally got it in left hand. Then I had to wait. Wheeled me down and had to have spinal. Took 45 minutes to get it in but finally did in the end and omg I was in heaven. Then they started the cesarean and by 8.05am he was born weighing 6 pounds 5 ounces. I'm so exhausted and still numb but scared about the pain coming now, but so grateful the contractions are over. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20140912-WA0000.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ourturnnext

Oh my goodness congratulations!! But how scary and what a good job you refused to leave. He's beautiful, we'll done, you did it!!!! Xxxx


----------



## ljo1984

God I'm not surprised your shocked!!! It all happened so quick, but he is gorgeous  congratulations!!! N how did they mistake a breech baby for a back to back one lol! The cannula but made me giggle too cause with my first I refused to let them put it in until they gave me a local anaesthetic first lol. Sending healing vibes for your recovery and hope your back home soon. Xx


----------



## CastawayBride

Whigfield first off congrats, he is perfect!

Good for you for advocating for yourself and keeping you and baby safe!


----------



## 3Minions

Awww Whig! He's GORGEOUS! I always love how they're identical to the u/s pictures too 

If they'll give you a frozen maxi pad to put across your incision I found they always really helped with the swelling.

Enjoy your LO and keep us updated on how you guys are doing.

Big Hugs!


----------



## Krippy

He is beautiful Whig... Congratulations! I had a c-section... Rest, don't lift but also remember to keep moving around so the muscles don't get stiff and tight. It is a balance... Way to go mama!


----------



## Laelani

Congrats Whig he's precious!


----------



## Jallia

Congrats Whig! He's absolutely GORGEOUS! He also weighs exactly the same as my first little man. :) Hope you're feeling ok and heal quickly. Can't wait to see more pictures :) *big hugs*:hugs:


----------



## whigfield

Thanks ladies...

We had a terrible night :cry: He screamed the entire night, putting my total hours 9 sleep in the last 48 hours to 0! OH had to leave at 9pm and this was when it started. 
He was starving and rooting tons and every time he got put on my breast he would latch straight on for a few sucks and then spit the nipple, scream into my breast and proceed to try to crawl away/move his head away. The midwives are saying that he is frustrated as all he's getting is a tiny amount of colostrum and no milk yet and he wants it all now. Basically, persevere. But he shakes and gets himself into such a state I feel terrible forcing my nipples back into his mouth and don't know what to do. :nope: Overnight I am completely at the mercy of the midwives as I cannot sit up, get out of bed or lift him myself yet! And each time I buzz they take longen and longer to come. I just want to go home but I'm in such agony they won't let me, and OH can't stay overnight. I don't know what to do. :cry:


----------



## Elsa50501

Wow congrats Whigfield ! I'm sorry for the breast feeding woes, I'm sure it will get better soon as you start healing :). Hopefully you can get some rest soon <3


----------



## ljo1984

Maybe see if the drs will do a quick check to see if he has a tongue tie, that can cause him to not be able to latch and suck properly (depending on severity). His belly will he so tiny that it won't be a case that "he's not getting enough" at this stage. Xx


----------



## CastawayBride

whigfield said:


> Thanks ladies...
> 
> We had a terrible night :cry: He screamed the entire night, putting my total hours 9 sleep in the last 48 hours to 0! OH had to leave at 9pm and this was when it started.
> He was starving and rooting tons and every time he got put on my breast he would latch straight on for a few sucks and then spit the nipple, scream into my breast and proceed to try to crawl away/move his head away. The midwives are saying that he is frustrated as all he's getting is a tiny amount of colostrum and no milk yet and he wants it all now. Basically, persevere. But he shakes and gets himself into such a state I feel terrible forcing my nipples back into his mouth and don't know what to do. :nope: Overnight I am completely at the mercy of the midwives as I cannot sit up, get out of bed or lift him myself yet! And each time I buzz they take longen and longer to come. I just want to go home but I'm in such agony they won't let me, and OH can't stay overnight. I don't know what to do. :cry:

You can also try pumping after feedings. This will help you produce more faster....hope your milk comes in very soon!


----------



## 3Minions

Sorry about last night! 

Sounds to me like you need better painkillers. I've always been up and around within an hour after my c-sections. I've always gotten voltaren suppositories if that's something you can ask for. I take them for about a week after.

Here's the info on them and bfing in case you decide to ask for them: 
https://www.drugs.com/breastfeeding/diclofenac.html


----------



## ttclou25

Whigfield Wow congrats wasnt expecting to see an announcement yet. 

dont give up on the feeding it starts of so hard but i promise its so much easier as you get the hang of it and as time goes.

They really dont need much to start with and your milk will come in. Maybe trying pumping to get things started
 



Attached Files:







1236285_289982964478072_1133901547_n.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## whigfield

Thanks ladies. We had some better breastfeeding sessions today. He fed for just under 2 hours - 1 per breast continuously at one point. He was still hungry after and my nipples were shot. :nope: He was given about 10 ml of Aptamil via cup and fell asleep immediately afterwards, so we had a better night so far. They also saw how I was struggling - I have to be wheelchaired to the toilet as when I walk there my blood pressure crashes and I black out - and have upped my pain med's comsiderably and are allowing hubby to stay with me on the ward sincentre otherwise I need a midwife for every feed, diaper change, cuddle, toilet trip etc. However apparently I may be able to go home today with pain med's??

I am so in love with little one though. When he does latch on and doesn't spit me and scream I feel such a love flow Between us. :cloud9:

Hope you guys don't mind a couple more pics!


----------



## ljo1984

It is so hard at first and he will want to be latched for aaaaaages as he's stimulating to get your milk in. Cluster feeding is def a killer especially when your nipples are so sore :-( keep up fluids and calorie intake and your milk will be in very soon. Xx


----------



## AllStar

Aww Whig congratulations!!!

I've had a busy couple of days so not been on here and I've missed it all! Sorry you're struggling a little but I bet once you get home and comfortable you'll feel a lot better. He's gorgeous, we love the pics!  

As for me, scan showed he is still head down and he's measuring exactly as he should so no need to worry over fundal height or every single person who tells me my bump is tiny! So all on track for delivery at our local hospital which I'm very happy about. 

Can't believe we have our first baby of the group, it's so lovely, wonder who will be next?


----------



## CastawayBride

I hope things get a bit easier for you soon Whig and your milk comes in for your little one!

I almost went to labor and delivery last night. Contractions were consistently about 5-7 minutes apart for about 2 hours. Contacted my Dr who said at this point he would not stop labor, but, to try water/left side and if I was contracting in an hour to go to the hospital as the last time I was in she was starting to engage.

I did what he asked and they moved to about 10-15 mins apart and then to none. I am hoping for 2 more weeks, we have a few things going on and although I can't wait for her to be here, I would feel like woah! lol


----------



## 3Minions

Thank you so much for sharing more pictures Whig


----------



## Jallia

Yay for more pictures! He is adorable and your hubby looks quite proud too :) Happy to hear the breastfeeding went a bit better on day 2. It really is so hard at first with the change in hormones and all the pain from the c-section must only make it a hundred times worse. I know I was a weepy mess during the first week especially and I'd worry and cry over everything. The most significant of which was breastfeeding and whether or not little man was getting enough or if I was starving him. Two things that helped me keep my sanity were to remember that supplementing is NOT a terrible thing. Plenty of babies are given only formula and are just fine. And secondly, your milk WILL come in, no matter how unlikely it may seem. Don't forget, there is a learning curve for both of you! Once you each get the hang of it, breastfeeding is so incredibly easy (and not to mention, free!). Here's a website with videos that I found particularly helpful if you're up to it. This is from the International Breastfeeding Centre: https://www.nbci.ca/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=6&Itemid=13


----------



## Jallia

Castaway: Happy to hear that you were able to get things calmed down on the labor front. Especially if you're not feeling quite ready yet! I felt exactly like that until just a few days ago. I'm JUST about at the point of not being able to put my own socks on anymore and sleep is getting so difficult. I just want to have a safe and quick labor and delivery so we can finally meet this new little man and I can have my body back! Anyone else starting to feel like that yet?


----------



## CastawayBride

Jallia said:


> Castaway: Happy to hear that you were able to get things calmed down on the labor front. Especially if you're not feeling quite ready yet! I felt exactly like that until just a few days ago. I'm JUST about at the point of not being able to put my own socks on anymore and sleep is getting so difficult. I just want to have a safe and quick labor and delivery so we can finally meet this new little man and I can have my body back! Anyone else starting to feel like that yet?

I feel quite huge and getting my underwear on is a challenge! lol

I am still contracting but randomly, not as a pattern like it was. I see the Dr tomorrow morning, I wonder if the contractions made me dilate at all! I honestly hope she holds off till the end of Sept/beginning of October :)


----------



## CastawayBride

Jallia said:


> Yay for more pictures! He is adorable and your hubby looks quite proud too :) Happy to hear the breastfeeding went a bit better on day 2. It really is so hard at first with the change in hormones and all the pain from the c-section must only make it a hundred times worse. I know I was a weepy mess during the first week especially and I'd worry and cry over everything. The most significant of which was breastfeeding and whether or not little man was getting enough or if I was starving him. Two things that helped me keep my sanity were to remember that supplementing is NOT a terrible thing. Plenty of babies are given only formula and are just fine. And secondly, your milk WILL come in, no matter how unlikely it may seem. Don't forget, there is a learning curve for both of you! Once you each get the hang of it, breastfeeding is so incredibly easy (and not to mention, free!). Here's a website with videos that I found particularly helpful if you're up to it. This is from the International Breastfeeding Centre: https://www.nbci.ca/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=6&Itemid=13

Yes, supplementation may help in the beginning too! I got free samples in the mail and we saved them, just in case, we need them as well :)


----------



## 3Minions

Any update on the contractions Castaway?

I had my 36w ultrasound today. Baby looks good, fluid levels look good, placenta looks good, my c-section scar looks good (I'm going to attempt another vbac), my cervix is still loooooong, and we got a birth weight estimate of 8 to 9lbs. 

AND the baby had both her hands in front of her face. Again. I've never seen her face and it's driving me crazy. Only a few more weeks to wait I suppose.


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> Any update on the contractions Castaway?
> 
> I had my 36w ultrasound today. Baby looks good, fluid levels look good, placenta looks good, my c-section scar looks good (I'm going to attempt another vbac), my cervix is still loooooong, and we got a birth weight estimate of 8 to 9lbs.
> 
> AND the baby had both her hands in front of her face. Again. I've never seen her face and it's driving me crazy. Only a few more weeks to wait I suppose.

Aww....before you know it you will see that little face everyday!


----------



## CastawayBride

Well doctor did all my blood tests/strep culture today. I am starting to dilate! :happy dance: He said my cervix is already favorable so it is now just a waiting game....he said I do not have to be on restriction but to not go to crazy. I am happy though, I thought I would go crazy if I was put on bed rest!

He said that this process can take weeks, and I am OK with that. I am just glad that the contractions mean something! lol I thought he was going to think I was crazy or something!

I am hoping we make it to the last weekend in September, my hubby has a class trip on the 27th that I really hope he gets to attend...


----------



## 3Minions

I'm due 3 days before you. I have my OB appointment tomorrow so hopefully my cervix is doing SOMETHING even though it's long. I always end up overdue though. A girl can dream....


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> I'm due 3 days before you. I have my OB appointment tomorrow so hopefully my cervix is doing SOMETHING even though it's long. I always end up overdue though. A girl can dream....

Fingers crossed for you!!! I have had a few rogue cramps but nothing as of yet...lol


----------



## 3Minions

You're totally going to have your baby before I do.

Are you (or anyone else) going to let your doctor strip your membranes? I always do. It never does anything, but it makes me feel like I'm putting in an effort.


----------



## Laelani

3Minions said:


> You're totally going to have your baby before I do.
> 
> Are you (or anyone else) going to let your doctor strip your membranes? I always do. It never does anything, but it makes me feel like I'm putting in an effort.

No need for membrane stripping here as we are scheduled for a C-Section. :)


----------



## 3Minions

What's your date laelani?


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> You're totally going to have your baby before I do.
> 
> Are you (or anyone else) going to let your doctor strip your membranes? I always do. It never does anything, but it makes me feel like I'm putting in an effort.

Ehhh....I don't know. I guess he will decide, if he suggests it I will probably go along. :haha:


----------



## Jallia

3Minions said:


> You're totally going to have your baby before I do.
> 
> Are you (or anyone else) going to let your doctor strip your membranes? I always do. It never does anything, but it makes me feel like I'm putting in an effort.

I had this done last time and I really have no idea if it worked or he was just ready to come out. Like you, I'd rather have it done and feel like I'm helping things along. 38+2 today. He's welcome to make his appearance anytime now! I was late with my first though so not holding my breath. :shrug:


----------



## Jallia

Took a couple bump pics on Monday because I realized I didn't have ANY yet! We took so many more pics with the first one compared to this poor guy. We had nursery shots, belly shots, handmade item shots lol. This one is in for a lot of hand-me-downs. I stole a couple ideas off Pinterest. Here are my two favourites.
 



Attached Files:







September 2014 2014-09-15 039 (Large).jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 4









September 2014 2014-09-15 052 (Large).jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## whigfield

Thanks again ladies! :hugs:

We're doing MUCH better now. My milk is in and he feeds great and is all sleepy afterwards. He lost 5oz and went down to 6lbs at 3 days old, and now at 5 days he's back up to 6lbs 4oz. The midwives are incredibly impressed and basically told me to just carry on doing what I'm doing. He feeds a lot more during the day and hardly at all at night, apparently this is fine for him and I've been given the okay to let him go 6 hours without a feed at night if he doesn't wake up himself. OH is very happy about this. :haha: Scar is still agony and I'm basically paralyzed half the time and need assistance with everything - getting dressed, going to the toilet, changing pads, having baby passed to me and taken away, sitting/getting up, walking... Yeah. I'm really knocked sideways. :nope: I'm on very strong painkillers but at night the pain is absolutely unbareable and most nights I go to bed screaming and sobbing in pain. I keep being told it will get better though, and it does seem to get a bit better during the day, but at night it's just awful. The scar itself is healing beautifully though!

Catching up with you all now! :happydance:

@Castaway Exciting about the labour pains but I'm still glad they calmed down for you! I bet you'll deliver towards the end of September if little one will hold off that long. She must be desperate to meet you!

@3Minions Awww, your LO is shy! :haha: Hopefully you won't go too overdue with this one!

@Jallia LOVE the bump pics! Especially the one with all the hands on your bump. :cloud9:


----------



## AllStar

Glad feeding is going better Whig, hope your scar starts to feel better soon :hugs:

Is membrane stripping what we call a sweep here? I think it is. I never had one with my previous two, hoping I won't this time either but would be willing to get it done if I went overdue.

We are officially all ready for baby to arrive now. Bag is packed, all his clothes are washed, dried and ironed and away and everything he needs is here and waiting. His bed is set up and ready so we're just waiting for him now. 37 weeks on Saturday so he's free to arrive any time he likes after that. Midwife appointment tomorrow where we go over the birth plan. Not that I really have one lol


----------



## 3Minions

Yeah Allstar, those are the same things 

I had my OB appointment today. He did my first internal and said he doesn't think baby is going to make an appearance this weekend. I wasn't surprised. 

I did go buy some newborn diapers though! And I moved the car seat straps for the baby yesterday and put the infant insert back in.... One thing at a time. I don't want to tire myself out, lol.

Whig, glad to hear everything is going a bit better! Recovery from my first c-section took a couple months because of the long labor before - the pain was MUCH improved within the first couple of weeks though. Hang in there!


----------



## CastawayBride

whigfield said:


> Thanks again ladies! :hugs:
> 
> We're doing MUCH better now. My milk is in and he feeds great and is all sleepy afterwards. He lost 5oz and went down to 6lbs at 3 days old, and now at 5 days he's back up to 6lbs 4oz. The midwives are incredibly impressed and basically told me to just carry on doing what I'm doing. He feeds a lot more during the day and hardly at all at night, apparently this is fine for him and I've been given the okay to let him go 6 hours without a feed at night if he doesn't wake up himself. OH is very happy about this. :haha: Scar is still agony and I'm basically paralyzed half the time and need assistance with everything - getting dressed, going to the toilet, changing pads, having baby passed to me and taken away, sitting/getting up, walking... Yeah. I'm really knocked sideways. :nope: I'm on very strong painkillers but at night the pain is absolutely unbareable and most nights I go to bed screaming and sobbing in pain. I keep being told it will get better though, and it does seem to get a bit better during the day, but at night it's just awful. The scar itself is healing beautifully though!
> 
> Catching up with you all now! :happydance:
> 
> @Castaway Exciting about the labour pains but I'm still glad they calmed down for you! I bet you'll deliver towards the end of September if little one will hold off that long. She must be desperate to meet you!
> 
> @3Minions Awww, your LO is shy! :haha: Hopefully you won't go too overdue with this one!
> 
> @Jallia LOVE the bump pics! Especially the one with all the hands on your bump. :cloud9:

Yay for things going MUCH better on the breast feeding front....so sorry you are still in so much pain. I hope that with time you start to feel a bit better....hang in there!


----------



## CastawayBride

Still having random contractions, had one on the toilet of PF Changs....my entire tummy went hard and I had trouble getting the toilet paper! :haha:

I think she will stay put at least another two weeks, but that may just be wishful thinking. :thumbup:


----------



## Jallia

So happy to hear that breastfeeding is going much better Whig! That must be a relief for you. Now for the c-section pain to go away so you can enjoy your time with little man. :thumbup:

How many of you ladies with midwives have had an internal by now? I'll be 39 weeks on Monday and I've yet to have one. I asked my midwife about it a while ago and she said that their protocol is not to do anything "invasive" if it's not necessary. I kind of feel embarrassed asking them to do one but I'd really like to know how things are progressing or not down there. KWIM? :wacko:


----------



## Elsa50501

Jallia said:


> So happy to hear that breastfeeding is going much better Whig! That must be a relief for you. Now for the c-section pain to go away so you can enjoy your time with little man. :thumbup:
> 
> How many of you ladies with midwives have had an internal by now? I'll be 39 weeks on Monday and I've yet to have one. I asked my midwife about it a while ago and she said that their protocol is not to do anything "invasive" if it's not necessary. I kind of feel embarrassed asking them to do one but I'd really like to know how things are progressing or not down there. KWIM? :wacko:

No internals here either! Our childbirth class instructor said don't even ask for your numbers because everyone progresses at different paces. Some women go from 0 to 4 cm dialated in an hour while others stay at 4 for weeks. In the end, baby comes when ready.


----------



## Elsa50501

whigfield said:


> Thanks again ladies! :hugs:
> 
> We're doing MUCH better now. My milk is in and he feeds great and is all sleepy afterwards. He lost 5oz and went down to 6lbs at 3 days old, and now at 5 days he's back up to 6lbs 4oz. The midwives are incredibly impressed and basically told me to just carry on doing what I'm doing. He feeds a lot more during the day and hardly at all at night, apparently this is fine for him and I've been given the okay to let him go 6 hours without a feed at night if he doesn't wake up himself. OH is very happy about this. :haha: Scar is still agony and I'm basically paralyzed half the time and need assistance with everything - getting dressed, going to the toilet, changing pads, having baby passed to me and taken away, sitting/getting up, walking... Yeah. I'm really knocked sideways. :nope: I'm on very strong painkillers but at night the pain is absolutely unbareable and most nights I go to bed screaming and sobbing in pain. I keep being told it will get better though, and it does seem to get a bit better during the day, but at night it's just awful. The scar itself is healing beautifully though!
> 
> Catching up with you all now! :happydance:
> 
> @Castaway Exciting about the labour pains but I'm still glad they calmed down for you! I bet you'll deliver towards the end of September if little one will hold off that long. She must be desperate to meet you!
> 
> @3Minions Awww, your LO is shy! :haha: Hopefully you won't go too overdue with this one!
> 
> @Jallia LOVE the bump pics! Especially the one with all the hands on your bump. :cloud9:

Glad he's feeding well. I heard with certain pain management babies retain a lot of water weight at birth. So epidural babies appear to loose more weight initially, but it's just the excess water being shed. I wonder if that's true of Caesarian as well? Anyway heal up, feel better, use any help you can get. He's a real cutie!!!


----------



## Jallia

Elsa50501 said:


> Jallia said:
> 
> 
> So happy to hear that breastfeeding is going much better Whig! That must be a relief for you. Now for the c-section pain to go away so you can enjoy your time with little man. :thumbup:
> 
> How many of you ladies with midwives have had an internal by now? I'll be 39 weeks on Monday and I've yet to have one. I asked my midwife about it a while ago and she said that their protocol is not to do anything "invasive" if it's not necessary. I kind of feel embarrassed asking them to do one but I'd really like to know how things are progressing or not down there. KWIM? :wacko:
> 
> No internals here either! Our childbirth class instructor said don't even ask for your numbers because everyone progresses at different paces. Some women go from 0 to 4 cm dialated in an hour while others stay at 4 for weeks. In the end, baby comes when ready.Click to expand...

Thanks Elsa. :) I feel better knowing I'm not the only one! They may be willing to do a stretch and sweep next week though so I would imagine they can check things out at the same time. My biggest concern is going too far overdue and having to be induced. I have never heard a good story about inductions!


----------



## CastawayBride

Jallia said:


> Elsa50501 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jallia said:
> 
> 
> So happy to hear that breastfeeding is going much better Whig! That must be a relief for you. Now for the c-section pain to go away so you can enjoy your time with little man. :thumbup:
> 
> How many of you ladies with midwives have had an internal by now? I'll be 39 weeks on Monday and I've yet to have one. I asked my midwife about it a while ago and she said that their protocol is not to do anything "invasive" if it's not necessary. I kind of feel embarrassed asking them to do one but I'd really like to know how things are progressing or not down there. KWIM? :wacko:
> 
> No internals here either! Our childbirth class instructor said don't even ask for your numbers because everyone progresses at different paces. Some women go from 0 to 4 cm dialated in an hour while others stay at 4 for weeks. In the end, baby comes when ready.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Elsa. :) I feel better knowing I'm not the only one! They may be willing to do a stretch and sweep next week though so I would imagine they can check things out at the same time. My biggest concern is going too far overdue and having to be induced. I have never heard a good story about inductions!Click to expand...

I was induced and once my body accepted it, it went well. Don't listen to all the horror stories, I swear people on these boards just want to scare people at times!


----------



## AllStar

No internals here yet either. They don't do anything like that until you think you're in labour here. My induction date was booked at my appointment for 23rd October. Hoping he's here before that though!! Getting soooo many Braxton hicks all day long! Sometimes they get quite strong and I can feel them in my back as well. They don't seem to be doing anything though?


----------



## Jallia

Thanks Castaway :) I appreciate the reassurance. People do tend to share way more horror stories so it's easy to let worry set in.

Allstar - I'm having the same problem with painful Braxton Hicks that don't seem to be doing anything. Just causing me discomfort. Oh the joys of late pregnancy!!


----------



## 3Minions

I got induced with my first. He ended in a c-section, but he was way too big to be born vaginally. The worst part of the whole thing was the pitocin, but I was stubborn and labored for hours without an epidural. The epidural would have made the pain much more manageable.


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> I got induced with my first. He ended in a c-section, but he was way too big to be born vaginally. The worst part of the whole thing was the pitocin, but I was stubborn and labored for hours without an epidural. The epidural would have made the pain much more manageable.

Yes, the epidural is key. I labored myself, until the talk of Pitocin. I agreed to the Pitocin AFTER the epidural. Even with that I felt everything but I believe more manageable.

My son came out frank breech so his little booty first. I then had to pause in pushing, and yes that was HARD! With out the epidural I probably would have past out. She then maneuvered his little legs out and then let me continue pushing. I had absolutely no tears and can imagine that was much bigger then a head, but I believe, again that the epidural and controlled pushing helped a lot with that!


----------



## 3Minions

Oh wow Castaway! It's amazing you didn't tear at all. Did you know your LO was Frank breech ahead of time? I don't know if they'd even let me try a vaginal delivery here if that was the case.


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> Oh wow Castaway! It's amazing you didn't tear at all. Did you know your LO was Frank breech ahead of time? I don't know if they'd even let me try a vaginal delivery here if that was the case.

3minions mine was a special case as my son passed inside me July 15th, I delivered July 18th so in theory I could take the time to go through the pushing as we knew our son was in heaven already. I was surprised I didn't tear either! I told the Dr I am looking for the same birth, with the massaging and no cutting, if possible. He agreed and said that since our little girl is head down he expects an easy delivery. I sure hope so! Just thinking how big that was to pass, yeah I am shocked too!

Sadly my son was breech my entire pregnancy. I kept saying I thought that was odd, but to no avail. I also brought to their attention 3 weeks before he passed the slow movements, but they did the NST sent me home even after I pointed out the cord was around him. With no follow up. When I went to the hospital, at the Dr's dismay, and they found him to be having a heart attack I knew it was from oxygen deprivation.....they really screwed up and ever since then I have become much more of an advocate regarding my pregnancy and what I will allow a Dr. to get away with....


----------



## 3Minions

I hope your birth goes exactly according to plan this time. 

And I didn't make it as far as you did with my mcc (only 17.5 weeks) but I knew something was off the entire time too. Weird how that happens.


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> I hope your birth goes exactly according to plan this time.
> 
> And I didn't make it as far as you did with my mcc (only 17.5 weeks) but I knew something was off the entire time too. Weird how that happens.

Thanks, it really is something my Dr now says there is no reason for him to not be here...after they confirmed he was wrapped in his cord he said I should have had a follow up scan and an emergency delivery...live and learn but a very harsh reality... :/


----------



## 3Minions

:(


----------



## Lizziemm

Wow haven't logged on for a while and just seen the posts- congratulations whigfield! He's adorable. Glad the feeding is getting better and wishing you a speedy recovery from the c-section!

Glad to see the rest of you are doing ok too. I'm all ready and waiting for baby to arrive now...2 weeks till due date but I'm sure I'll go overdue again!


----------



## 3Minions

Lizzie, you're super close!!!

I hope you don't go too much overdue. I'm hoping for a day or two  How far overdue were you with DD?


----------



## ourturnnext

Well ladies there might another rainbow on the way, I've been having flurries of contractions since 2am (it's now 9pm) they're coming in 2 to 3 hour bursts, getting closer together and more intense each time. Fizzled out now to every 20mins or so, so I'm going to bed. Hope this isn't a false alarm!!


----------



## Laelani

Good luck ourturnnext! Hopefully this is it and you will meet you little rainbow baby soon! :D


----------



## AllStar

Good luck ourturn!!! 

I keep thinking these Braxton hicks I get all day might turn into something but not so far lol

So exciting, soon all our babies will be here


----------



## Laelani

AllStar said:


> Good luck ourturn!!!
> 
> I keep thinking these Braxton hicks I get all day might turn into something but not so far lol
> 
> So exciting, soon all our babies will be here

I hear you! I am the same way. The last like week has been a complete nightmare. So much pressure, BH and just all around uncomfortable and having trouble walking but no he's still in there. :haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

ourturnnext said:


> Well ladies there might another rainbow on the way, I've been having flurries of contractions since 2am (it's now 9pm) they're coming in 2 to 3 hour bursts, getting closer together and more intense each time. Fizzled out now to every 20mins or so, so I'm going to bed. Hope this isn't a false alarm!!

Good luck!!!


----------



## Jallia

Good luck Ourturn! Thinking of you and hoping to wake up to a post from you including a cutie pie newborn!


----------



## 3Minions

Gl ourturn!


----------



## Lizziemm

Good luck ourturn! Exciting xx

Thanks 3minions. Went 12 days overdue with dd and was induced...ended in forceps delivery and just generally not a nice experience for me. She was back to back and had a very large head so that didn't help matters either! Am hoping to go into labour on my own and that baby no2 has a smaller head! Lol x


----------



## ourturnnext

Not even a twinge during the night :-( :-( :-( but on the plus side I slept really well and feel nicely rested today so hoping things start up again.

Lizziemm I hope u have a better birth this time, surely it can only get better!

Whigfield I hope your little man is behaving himself and still feeding well and that you're recovery has picked up x


----------



## whigfield

Sorry to hear ourturnnext! Hopefully you're right and the rest will get you ready for a labour later on today. :happydance:

Feeling better today, stopped taking codeine as it was making me incredibly constipated, and had the first poop on Thurs/Fri (with much crying/screaming - now the proud owner of multiple piles :haha:). Now taking lactulose religiously as well, I never want to be that constipated ever again! I'm sure it was scarier than the labour. :haha: Baby is doing pretty well, we had a newborn photoshoot on Thurs so can't wait for the photos from that! Starting to cluster feed in the evenings but we only really get up twice a night with him right now, he's much more active during the day which is a relief! Healing is slowly getting better too.

Can't wait to see who will be next!


----------



## Elsa50501

Wonderful news Whigfield! Sorry ourturn :/.


----------



## 3Minions

Lizzie, my first was born 8 days overdue. I got induced with him and he was too big to even get close to coming out - c-section for the giant guy.
I went in to labor naturally with #2 at 2 days overdue and 5 days overdue with #3. So FX it's only a couple days with this one too. Or early.... Maybe even early! Could you imagine! I'm 37 weeks tomorrow which is recognized as full term over on this side of the pond, so she can make an appearance any time now. Please. Lol.


----------



## Jallia

Happy to hear the update Whigfield! Well...other than the piles but I'm dealing with those too so I can sympathize.  

Ourturn, on a good note, at least you're well rested!!

3Minions - I'm with you! Would be fantastic to go early now that you'll be full term tomorrow! Maybe we can some positive early labour thoughts to each other. They only have to travel across a couple provinces! 

Going to take our 4-year-old to the Fall Fair this afternoon and do a bunch of walking around. I'm hoping that will help move things along or at least bring me a step closer (no pun intended) to meeting our new guy. :winkwink:


----------



## Lizziemm

Thanks 3minions! Love to hear positive stories! I'm happy for baby to come early now too.... Fingers crossed none of us are left waiting too long! All so close ;-)


----------



## AllStar

37 weeks today! So I too am happy for him to arrive whenever he feels fit, the sooner the better  

Sorry it didn't come to anything yet ourturn but lucky you getting a good nights sleep! 

Glad to here you and baby are doing well Whig.

3minions, two different midwives have told me that the third birth is usually the worst and most problematic? How was your third? A couple of ladies I've spoken to said that wasn't the case for them so I'm hoping mine will go smoothly too.


----------



## Elsa50501

Happy 37 allstar!


----------



## AllStar

You too Elsa!


----------



## 3Minions

Allstar, my 3rd was my successful vba2c  Labor was only 10 hours, great contractions, dilated nicely.... And then popped out a 9lber in maybe 10 pushes max I wasn't counting, lol.


----------



## CastawayBride

whigfield said:


> Sorry to hear ourturnnext! Hopefully you're right and the rest will get you ready for a labour later on today. :happydance:
> 
> Feeling better today, stopped taking codeine as it was making me incredibly constipated, and had the first poop on Thurs/Fri (with much crying/screaming - now the proud owner of multiple piles :haha:). Now taking lactulose religiously as well, I never want to be that constipated ever again! I'm sure it was scarier than the labour. :haha: Baby is doing pretty well, we had a newborn photoshoot on Thurs so can't wait for the photos from that! Starting to cluster feed in the evenings but we only really get up twice a night with him right now, he's much more active during the day which is a relief! Healing is slowly getting better too.
> 
> Can't wait to see who will be next!

Oh the first poo, it was dreadful for me too, I was so afraid to push! I took laxatives from the moment I delivered and STILL felt a bit constipated! lol Take it easy!


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> Lizzie, my first was born 8 days overdue. I got induced with him and he was too big to even get close to coming out - c-section for the giant guy.
> I went in to labor naturally with #2 at 2 days overdue and 5 days overdue with #3. So FX it's only a couple days with this one too. Or early.... Maybe even early! Could you imagine! I'm 37 weeks tomorrow which is recognized as full term over on this side of the pond, so she can make an appearance any time now. Please. Lol.

37 weeks on Friday, and cannot wait. I agree....she can come anytime after Friday and I would be elated. I go to the Doc on Monday so we shall see if I progressed at all from a finger tip dilated! lol


----------



## AllStar

Thanks 3minions. My first labour was about 12 hours and my second was 4 so hopefully this one will go ok. I wasn't too nervous until they told me that! Feeling better about it again now


----------



## 3Minions

Allstar, my mom's got progressively shorter too. With #3 the doctor showed my dad how to deliver a baby 'just in case.' That one took 2 hours start to finish


----------



## ljo1984

I'm on number 3 and just hoping I have time to fill the pool up lol.


----------



## Jallia

Hi ladies, hope all of you are doing well! As for me, 39 weeks today. Had midwife appointment this morning and asked her to check how things are going down there. 2cm and soft cervix so had her do a stretch and sweep. Was uncomfortable but nothing too bad. Just lost my mucus plug or at least part of it so keeping fingers crossed that little man is planning on making his appearance soon. :)


----------



## 3Minions

GL Jallia! My 37+3 DA is on Wednesday and I'm hoping my OB will do a sweep then for me.


----------



## ttclou25

I'm sooooo behind you lucky ladies so close to meeting you LOs. 

I would like baby girl to come nearer 40 weeks when she's fully cooked tho as I got a bit excited last time at 38 weeks thinking hurry up come baby that I used breast pump to get hormones going had a long walk and had sex and the next morning my waters broke but 3days later nothing so had to be induced which was rubbish as wanted a natural labour.

Seems you get a stretch and sweep earlier in US, midwife wouldn't offer that here till overdue 40+ weeks x


----------



## CastawayBride

Cervadil went in at 1 pm....getting crampy we may just see her Tom!!


----------



## Elsa50501

Wow! Good luck :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Hey, ladies! Haven't checked in in a really long time. I just wanted to pop in and say congrats to everyone!


----------



## Krippy

CastawayBride said:


> Cervadil went in at 1 pm....getting crampy we may just see her Tom!!

Crazy... What did I miss? Was an induction always planned this early? Good luck!


----------



## Laelani

Best of luck Castaway!!!!!


----------



## Jallia

I don`t recall either Krippy! Best of luck Castaway, hope we get to meet a new baby tomorrow!


----------



## 3Minions

GL Castaway!!!


----------



## Jallia

Thanks for the well wishes GingerPanda! *BIG HUGS*:hugs:


----------



## ourturnnext

Eek good luck castaway, can't believe it's time already! 

Any progress for you jallia? Nothing happening for me since my false start on Friday :-( 

Fab to hear from you gingerpanda! Hope all is well with you xxx


----------



## whigfield

Eeeek, good luck Castaway!! :happydance:

Thanks for stopping by GP, hope you're doing okay. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## 3Minions

Pretty sure Castaway had scheduled an early induction....


----------



## AllStar

Good luck castaway


----------



## Jallia

We`re in the same boat Ourturn! Still nothing going on here though I had some pretty serious contraction type pains last night for a couple hours and then nothing. I have been losing all kinds of icky mucous type stuff since that sweep yesterday. Maybe he`s just waiting for my birthday...:shrug:


----------



## Laelani

Anyone getting cold feet/a lot of anxiety/nervousness about the birth? I am super stoked that we will get to FINALLY meet our little man in just 7 days but I gotta say I am having a lot of anxiety about the procedure and healing and the first days with a newborn. I'm so nervous!!!!


----------



## 3Minions

Laelani, it'll all be good  I've been through this a few times now and I'm not even the least bit anxious, lol. I just wanna pop her out and get on with life. SO anticlimactic.... Enjoy the anxiety a bit. I think the whole unknown makes it that much more exciting!


----------



## Laelani

3Minions said:


> Laelani, it'll all be good  I've been through this a few times now and I'm not even the least bit anxious, lol. I just wanna pop her out and get on with life. SO anticlimactic.... Enjoy the anxiety a bit. I think the whole unknown makes it that much more exciting!

The unknown is so scary for me. I am terrified of hospitals and everything. I have a planned C-Section taking place a week from today and none of it I have ever experienced so my anxiety is through the roof. As far as baby I am super anxious and excited to meet him but all the operational stuff leading up to that is frightening, especially since I will be under general and cannot be awake for the procedure :(


----------



## 3Minions

Why are they knocking you out? My only hospitalizations have been for having my kids so I understand your anxiety a bit. I was awake for my sections- I guarantee you won't miss much. Is your SO allowed to stay with baby while you're in recovery?


----------



## Laelani

3Minions said:


> Why are they knocking you out? My only hospitalizations have been for having my kids so I understand your anxiety a bit. I was awake for my sections- I guarantee you won't miss much. Is your SO allowed to stay with baby while you're in recovery?

I don't have a choice with my scoliosis the spinal/epidural would only have like a 50% chance of working and so they don't want to start surgery and then have my meds wear off early and me feel it or anything like that so going general is the best and safest way to have my c-section. 

I had a friend over today who had a c-section with a spinal like 6 weeks ago and she said you miss nothing being asleep because you only see baby for like 2 seconds until recovery anyway. 

Yeah OH will be in the recovery room with baby (assuming everything goes great and no NICU is needed - if it is OH will go with baby to NICU and meet me back in recovery later) and I will be in recovery for 1.5-2 hours and will then go back to my room - which we got lucky are going to pay for a private room (most of which my work benefits insurance will pay for).


----------



## whigfield

Your friend is right Laelani, I never got to hold my LO until we went into recovery. OH did and although he sat next to me, my little guy was wrapped in a towel and I couldn't see his face anyways as OH couldn't really lean down confidently to show me.

You'll be fine. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Laelani

whigfield said:


> Your friend is right Laelani, I never got to hold my LO until we went into recovery. OH did and although he sat next to me, my little guy was wrapped in a towel and I couldn't see his face anyways as OH couldn't really lean down confidently to show me.
> 
> You'll be fine. :hugs: :hugs:

Yeah I know it's safest for me to be under general and honestly I am more comfortable that way because all things medical scare the crap out of me so at least I know I will be relaxed for the whole thing. On the bright side at least I get a nap out of it! I could definitely use it as I haven't slept in weeks!


----------



## 3Minions

Nothing beats a drug induced stupor, lol. Should be a GREAT nap! 

I had my 37+2?3? DA today. Still locked up tight. I think I'm going to be pregnant forever.


----------



## Jallia

> Yeah I know it's safest for me to be under general and honestly I am more comfortable that way because all things medical scare the crap out of me so at least I know I will be relaxed for the whole thing. On the bright side at least I get a nap out of it! I could definitely use it as I haven't slept in weeks!

LOL that's a great way to look at it Laelani! I could use a good nap myself! :hugs:


----------



## Laelani

I think we could all use a nap by this point!!! :haha: 

It almost feels like you could be pregnant forever doesn't it?


----------



## Elsa50501

Well my water broke 4 hours ago. Im in the hospital hooked up to an IV for antibiotics (group b strep positive). Can't believe I'll be having a September baby! She's like her mom, always ready on time of early.


----------



## whigfield

A nap sounds SOOOO good right now.. Little guy has been up for the majority of the night fussing. :coffee: :haha:

@Elsa Eeeeeeeeeeek! So exciting! Keep us posted where you can! :happydance:


----------



## Jallia

Elsa50501 said:


> Well my water broke 4 hours ago. Im in the hospital hooked up to an IV for antibiotics (group b strep positive). Can't believe I'll be having a September baby! She's like her mom, always ready on time of early.

Oh Elsa, I soooo envy you right now!  Today's my birthday and a fantastic day to be born if you ask me! Good luck and keep us posted! :happydance:


----------



## Jallia

3Minions said:


> Nothing beats a drug induced stupor, lol. Should be a GREAT nap!
> 
> I had my 37+2?3? DA today. Still locked up tight. I think I'm going to be pregnant forever.

You and me both 3Minions! Maybe we'll be in the Guiness book of world records for longest pregnancies ever recorded. :dohh:


----------



## AllStar

Said it already in the other group but good luck Elsa! It makes me really excited that our little man could arrive any time now  can't wait til he's here! Keep us updated when you can x


----------



## ourturnnext

Good luck elsa!! Still nothing happening here and I've been diagnosed with SPD :( x


----------



## 3Minions

AAaaaah Elsa! I hope you've had the baby by now  

And Jallia, I would GLADLY let you have that title


----------



## Laelani

How exciting Elsa!!! Can't wait to hear the update!


----------



## ttclou25

lots of luck hunx


----------



## ourturnnext

Wonder how castaway is getting on too. Eee it's all so exciting, I can't stop checking this thread for updates  x


----------



## Laelani

ourturnnext said:


> Wonder how castaway is getting on too. Eee it's all so exciting, I can't stop checking this thread for updates  x

I'm the same way! 

It got me thinking though whether my hospital has wi-fi spots or what not for checking in while I am in the hospital. Hmm. I will try to update regardless.


----------



## Lizziemm

Good luck elsa!


----------



## Jallia

The suspense is killing me! This is the 3rd time I check this thread today.


----------



## Laelani

This is from another thread I am following that she's in as well: 



Elsa50501 said:


> We'll baby Isabelle Evelyn Theresa was born early this morning after 23 hours of labor. She is 7 lbs 5 oz and 19 1/2 inches born at 2:11 am


----------



## 3Minions

Oh yay! Thanks Laelani!


----------



## Laelani

You're welcome!


----------



## Jallia

Thanks for the update Laelani! Having some wicked contractions this morning. Fingers crossed that these actually lead to something! :thumbup:


----------



## Laelani

Good luck!! Fingers crossed for you! :)


----------



## ourturnnext

Lovely news about Elsa, thanks laelani. Good luck Jallia!

I've reached my due date. I'm incredibly emotional at having carried my baby full term, just need her to come out now x


----------



## whigfield

Thanks Laelani! I updated the main page. :happydance:

Good luck Jallia!

Happy due date ourturnnext! :happydance:


----------



## AllStar

Happy due date day ourturn 

Good luck Jallia, hope they turned into something good! 

I'm 38 weeks today and I know I said I didn't want to wish away the last of the pregnancy as it's probably my last, I really want him here now! I'm in so much pain whatever I do and we are all so ready to meet him now. Potentially have another 4 weeks until he's here though! Lol I hope we don't have to wait that long


----------



## Jallia

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to provide an update and let you all know that our little man is here! My labour went from my two midwives to a room full of doctors and nurses as baby's heart rate was decelerating with contractions and his head was stuck. They had to use a vaccuum to get him and and let me tell you, NOT pleasant, especially when I was doing it drug free (that's what you get for wanting to labour at home as long as possible). Nathan Kenneth arrived Sept. 27th at 7:56 PM. He was 8lbs 4oz and 21 1/4" long. We are home now and adjusting to the joys of little to no sleep.  :baby:
 



Attached Files:







Nathan home at last.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Elsa50501

Congrats jallia !
Sorry to hear about the vacuum but glad he made it out safely :). Good luck as you recover!


----------



## 3Minions

He's beautiful Jallia! Sorry about the vacuum - did it hurt you very much? I had a vacuum assist with my last LO but I had an epi so I didn't feel a thing.


----------



## Elsa50501

Oh jeez, I just went back and got caught up and realized I never updated on my birth! I totally thought I had! 

Isabelle is healthy and happy she needed a little help with pitocin to get contractions started as they were still off and on 10 hours after water broke. With the group b strep the didn't want to risk anything infecting the waters as we approached 24hrs. I started pitocin at 2 milliunits and increased to 10 milliunits over 4 hours. Then they cut it down to 5 milliunits since my body had gotten into active labor. 23 hours after waters broke baby Isabel joined us and has been doing great since. My milk came in fully yesterday (afternoon of day 3 once we had returned home from hospital). 

She's pooping and feeding well, but loves to nap while feeding! And since my breasts now leak like a sieve I think I'm training a lazy feeder!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Elsa50501

And one more picture. This time with daddy.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ourturnnext

Congratulations elsa and jallia! Your little ones are beautiful, so precious. Wishing you both speedy recoveries. 

Anything happening for anyone else? I feel surprisingly ok today on my first day overdue x


----------



## Laelani

Congrats on all the new arrivals!! :D Once I am out of recovery and everything I will try to update tomorrow once the C-Section is done!


----------



## ourturnnext

Oh are you having a section tomorrow laelani??? Good luck!


----------



## Laelani

ourturnnext said:


> Oh are you having a section tomorrow laelani??? Good luck!

Yes I am. I have to be at the hospital for 10am and the OR time is at Noon. :) I am absolutely terrified but I'm sure everything will be just fine and cannot wait for my little guy to finally be here!


----------



## ourturnnext

Wow I didn't know it was so soon. Fingers crossed all goes well for you and look forward to seeing another birth announcement.

Exciting times ladies!! X


----------



## Laelani

ourturnnext said:


> Wow I didn't know it was so soon. Fingers crossed all goes well for you and look forward to seeing another birth announcement.
> 
> Exciting times ladies!! X

Thank you :D


----------



## MrsSmith54

Unfortunately I'm no longer in this group on August 29th I gave birth to my baby girl Caylee rose weighting 3lbs 4oz 17 inch at 31 weeks gestation due to preeclampsia she was doing extremely well until sept 6th when she developed NEC and lost her life on September 7th.


----------



## Krippy

I am so sorry for your loss...
<3 Peace, love and healing to you... What a beautiful name, Caylee Rose, sleep tight little one.


----------



## AllStar

Congrats ladies, beautiful babies. Jalia they tried the vacuum for me with ds but it failed and I ended up with forceps delivery. 

Good luck for today Laelani!! 

So sorry for your loss MrsSmith :hugs:

Asf, 38+3 and nothing, even the many tightenings I was getting last week have almost stopped! Although I barely slept at all last night and I'm so tired so kind of hoping he won't decide to arrive today


----------



## ourturnnext

So sorry to hear that mrssmith, no words will take your pain away. Love and hugs xxxx

Hope all going well for laelani x


----------



## Elsa50501

MrsSmith54 said:


> Unfortunately I'm no longer in this group on August 29th I gave birth to my baby girl Caylee rose weighting 3lbs 4oz 17 inch at 31 weeks gestation due to preeclampsia she was doing extremely well until sept 6th when she developed NEC and lost her life on September 7th.

I'm so sorry :( . There are no words. I hope you and your family have a good support system as you grieve her loss. :hugs:

Laelani, best of luck today on meeting your little one! Hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## Jallia

MrsSmith - I'm so very sorry for the loss of your little one. I'm at a loss for words but I just wanted you to know that I'm thinking of you and your family.

AllStar- Hang in there! I found the last couple weeks to be the hardest! As for the forceps, I'm so thankful it didn't come to that! Did you suffer a lot of trauma "down there"? I had a much worse tear last time but I'm finding it more painful this time around.


----------



## whigfield

Congratulations Jallia! :happydance: He's gorgeous. :cloud9:

Isabelle is beautiful Elsa! Glad to hear your milk has come in too.

Hoping everything went well for you Laelani! :hugs:

How are you doing ourturnnext?

How about you Krippy & AllStar?

AFM.. Little guy is a bit colicky at night (or so I assume!) The screaming/crying is really exhausting. :nope: He's cluster feeding quite a bit today - I thought this was something they meant to do at night, but he hasn't left my nipples alone all day so far :haha: It's either that or my milk isn't doing it for him anymore!

MrsSmith54.. I'm so very sorry for your loss. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## AllStar

Jallia, I had an episiotomy but it healed really well and quite quickly and I didn't tear at the site with dd so I'm hoping for the same this time although it's highly likely this little guy is going to be bigger than his sister was so we'll see! 

Whig not a lot to report from me, everything good at midwife appointment yeaterday but no sign of baby yet. I hope he comes in the next week or so


----------



## ourturnnext

Aw whig cluster feeding is exhausting, hang in there, it'll pass! Sorry to hear your lil guy is suffering, have u tried Infacol? Made a huge difference to my DD in the newborn days. 

Well I'm still very much pregnant at 40+3. Baby was 3/5 engaged at midwife apt yday and back to back, which explains the stop start contractions. I cried alot yday but now I'm glad I know and will ask for an epidural... Which is probably would've anyway!!

Love, hugs and labour dust to everyone x


----------



## whigfield

Keeping fingers crossed for you AllStar! :happydance: I can't believe it's the 1st of October already today!

We're using Infacol but we forget to use it each time. :blush: Must get better with that! Little guy is fast asleep in the moses basket downstairs now so hopefully my nips get a break for an hour or two. :haha:

Sorry to hear your little one is back to back ourturnnext. I remember when I was told I was back to back (well actually he was footlong breech but I guess my midwife was very crappy at feeling :haha:) and my plan was to get an epidural too, when I was in labor and before we knew about the breech I kept trying to rock my hips forwards and lean forward in the hopes of turning him at the last minute as I'd heard some people had success in that! Hopefully he'll turn for you ourturnnext? :hugs:


----------



## 3Minions

Mrs Smith, I'm so very sorry for your loss.

Everyone who's had their babies - they're all so stinkin' cute!!!

I had my DA today - last week I was a fingertip dilated, today I'm 2cm and 50% effaced. My OB said to walk, and to walk lots. I guess I'll be firing up the ol' treadmill. 

GL everyone!


----------



## Krippy

I was 1cm dilated yesterday which I know doesn't mean much at this point but golly gee... The pressure and pain of this child in my lady hits is nothing I have ever experienced and this is my third. Hopefully soon I will meet this glorious LO...


----------



## AllStar

Krippy I'm feeling exactly the same!! Hope our LOs are here soon


----------



## Elsa50501

whigfield said:


> Keeping fingers crossed for you AllStar! :happydance: I can't believe it's the 1st of October already today!
> 
> We're using Infacol but we forget to use it each time. :blush: Must get better with that! Little guy is fast asleep in the moses basket downstairs now so hopefully my nips get a break for an hour or two. :haha:
> 
> Sorry to hear your little one is back to back ourturnnext. I remember when I was told I was back to back (well actually he was footlong breech but I guess my midwife was very crappy at feeling :haha:) and my plan was to get an epidural too, when I was in labor and before we knew about the breech I kept trying to rock my hips forwards and lean forward in the hopes of turning him at the last minute as I'd heard some people had success in that! Hopefully he'll turn for you ourturnnext? :hugs:

Omg the cluster feeding. I share your pain lol. Feed, skintoskin time, diaper change and she's ready for side two. Lol no rest for the wicked


----------



## Jallia

Ack to cluster feedings!! Little man has been sleeping the day away so I have a feeling I'm in for some seriously sore nipples tonight. Oh the joys! 

Whig- I asked my midwife today about gassy/colicky babies as this morning Nathan was fussing for a good half hour for no reason. She suggested giving him 1/8th of a teaspoon of probiotic every day mixed with a little breastmilk. She also recommended that I either drink fennel tea or give the baby a couple drops a day. Apparently those are two methods that many of her clients have had great success with. I figure it's worth a shot!

Can't wait to read more birth stories ladies!


----------



## ttclou25

Such gorgeous baby pics - so excited for everyone. I went to see a comedian Lee evans at o2 last night and was hoping i didnt pop half way through the act but survived. starting to get nervous as it still hasnt completely sunk in im having a baby with a toddler experiencing the terrible twos eeeek


----------



## whigfield

Finn was on my breasts constantly from 2.30pm to 10.30pm yesterday, and then woke every hour thereafter.. I'm so exhausted I can barely function. :coffee:

Thanks for the tip, Jallia! I will make sure to get some probiotics and fennel tea in. Anything to stop this. :haha:

I was so close to booking Lee Evans ttclou but was scared I'd either go into labour while there or have a baby already. :haha: How was it? I'm so jealous!

Not long for the rest of you lovely ladies! :happydance:


----------



## confusedprego

Haven't checked in here in a while and I'm so glad to see happy birth stories! Congrats ladies! 

MrsSmith - I'm so sorry for your loss!! My heart goes out to your family :hugs: I hope you find peace! 

I only checked back a little but it seems like everyone else is doing well - I had an appointment on Tuesday and I'm at 1cm and very 'soft' but still a bit 'thick'. My cervix throughout this pregnancy has been around 5cm which from what I understand is very long so I'm hoping it will shorten up quickly! They say baby's head is "engaged" but didn't give me a level. I have another appointment on this Tuesday and they will strip my membranes, although I'm hoping I won't have to go that far but we'll see! There's a low pressure system coming through my area tonight so maybe that will do the trick ;) 

Good luck to everyone!! We're all close!


----------



## Laelani

Congrats to everyone who's had their babies! Hang in there ladies that are waiting, it won't be long now. 

For those of you who would like to read my birth story you can check it out at my parenting journal here.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1(1).jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## whigfield

Congrats on your little one, Laelani! How are you finding the recovery after the c-section so far?

I feel a lot better at the moment but we are 3 weeks in. One side still has some stitches poking out but the other side is "smooth" - i.e., I can't feel any stitches at least. :haha: I still get pain if my waistband presses against it or if I do too much lifting/bending/stretching, though.

I am beginning to suspect little one might be suffering from silent reflux. In the past 2 days he's had barely any sleep and he's appeared to be in pain a lot, but it does get better if he's held/lifted/raised. I can't tell if he's just going through an especially clingy patch where he wants to be held all the time or if it's something more like this. I have noticed a bit of swallowing outside of feeds and a sort of panic in him but I also can't tell if I'm just imagining it because I've read so much about SR lately. :dohh: I'm just going to try and monitor him. He's slept much better today, grabbed a 3 hour nap which is a godsend and is napping now too - a stark contrast to two days ago when he wouldn't' sleep at all!

How is everyone else doing? :flower:


----------



## Elsa50501

my lo is similar. cluster feeding, napping a little, more cluster feeding, and loooves to snuggle. (I'm one handed typing right now post feeding). I m not sure why i bother wearing a shirt or bra.

In other news, we bought a stroller and a few baby things from our registry with our completion coupon. I bought three underwire free bras. My boobs are enormous now .. but I swear they still look small in shirts because of my narrow frame. 

I love not going to work. Time flies with a newborn!

Cant wait to hear more baby news :)


----------



## ourturnnext

Another baby for the list - baby Alice arrived at 1am today,.7lb 1oz, very fast natural birth, will write more later. I'm smitten x


----------



## Laelani

whigfield said:


> Congrats on your little one, Laelani! How are you finding the recovery after the c-section so far?
> 
> I feel a lot better at the moment but we are 3 weeks in. One side still has some stitches poking out but the other side is "smooth" - i.e., I can't feel any stitches at least. :haha: I still get pain if my waistband presses against it or if I do too much lifting/bending/stretching, though.
> 
> I am beginning to suspect little one might be suffering from silent reflux. In the past 2 days he's had barely any sleep and he's appeared to be in pain a lot, but it does get better if he's held/lifted/raised. I can't tell if he's just going through an especially clingy patch where he wants to be held all the time or if it's something more like this. I have noticed a bit of swallowing outside of feeds and a sort of panic in him but I also can't tell if I'm just imagining it because I've read so much about SR lately. :dohh: I'm just going to try and monitor him. He's slept much better today, grabbed a 3 hour nap which is a godsend and is napping now too - a stark contrast to two days ago when he wouldn't' sleep at all!
> 
> How is everyone else doing? :flower:

Thanks! Healing is going well. Things seem to be great, except bowel movements. I had my section 5 days ago and still have yet to be able to go. :( I have been eating fibre and granola and they also gave me stool softeners when I was in the hospital but nothing. It's frustrating. I have a checkup appointment tomorrow afternoon so I'll have to ask them about that. So yeah tmi I suppose but that's the big thing going on with my recovery right now. :)


----------



## 3Minions

Congrats Ourturn! Whig, my cousin's son had terrible reflux. She was told to hold up upright for an hour after eating and it really helped. No idea if that'll make any sort of a difference for you guys or not but thought I'd throw it out there!


----------



## AllStar

Congrats ourturn!!


----------



## Elsa50501

ourturnnext said:


> Another baby for the list - baby Alice arrived at 1am today,.7lb 1oz, very fast natural birth, will write more later. I'm smitten x

Congrats Ourturnnext :)


----------



## whigfield

Congratulations ourturnnext!! :happydance:

Oh, I don't envy you on waiting for the first bowel movement Laelani!! Mine came on day 7 after the section and it was awful, BUT I hadn't been taking any stool softeners or anything to get my bowels moving, so I'm sure yours won't be as bad! My midwives weren't worried that I hadn't gone yet though as I'd had no 'urges' to go until the day it came. :blush:

Thanks 3Minions! We're trying to do that at the moment but it's so exhausting in the middle of the night or the early mornings. :coffee:

Another sleepless night. Finn was up every hour, wanting little 10 minute feeds and then fussing and refusing to sleep. :nope: I'm so tired. We've scheduled a doctors appointment for 3.50pm this afternoon.. I really hope they'll help us. It's so emotionally exhausting when he's crying in pain.


----------



## Laelani

whigfield said:


> Congratulations ourturnnext!! :happydance:
> 
> Oh, I don't envy you on waiting for the first bowel movement Laelani!! Mine came on day 7 after the section and it was awful, BUT I hadn't been taking any stool softeners or anything to get my bowels moving, so I'm sure yours won't be as bad! My midwives weren't worried that I hadn't gone yet though as I'd had no 'urges' to go until the day it came. :blush:
> 
> Thanks 3Minions! We're trying to do that at the moment but it's so exhausting in the middle of the night or the early mornings. :coffee:
> 
> Another sleepless night. Finn was up every hour, wanting little 10 minute feeds and then fussing and refusing to sleep. :nope: I'm so tired. We've scheduled a doctors appointment for 3.50pm this afternoon.. I really hope they'll help us. It's so emotionally exhausting when he's crying in pain.

I only took the softeners in the hospital for two days and that was 3 days ago now. Like you the urge just isn't there. I am going to the store tonight for some just to make it easier when the time does come. :)


----------



## ttclou25

Congrats ourturn - cant wait to see pics :) 


:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## AllStar

I want my baby! Time is dragging so much and I'm not even over due yet! 

I was awake basically all night (think I got about an hour sleep at most) with pretty strong tightenings/contractions. They ranged from 1-2 mins apart to 8-9 and never became consistent. Had quite a few during the day but so far nothing! Surely it has to be soon?


----------



## 3Minions

I feel ya Allstar! I'm not overdue yet either but I've never had so much going on with my body this 'early' yet either. Sigh.


----------



## 3Minions

Whig, what did you find out at the doctor?


----------



## Laelani

A little off topic but...Do we have any BnB admins in our group? If we do can one message me I am having a thread issue and I have no idea how to contact someone to fix it. Thanks :)


----------



## 3Minions

Laelani, under the drop down menu under 'Forum help' there's technical support. They should be able to help


----------



## whigfield

I hope you've managed to have a successful BM now, Laelani. My first after the section was emotional. :haha: I wish I'd taken softeners, even 2 days worth has got to be better than none at all!

Sounds promising, AllStar? Anything since?

@3Minions The doctor had never even heard of silent reflux. :dohh: But he gave us some infant gaviscon to try so we're attempting that, if no improvement in a week we'll be seeing a different doctor. 

Had a better night last night! Finn slept 10pm - 1.30am but was then awake until 6am... :nope: :haha: I'm grateful for those first couple of hours though!


----------



## AllStar

Nothing at all since! Did anyone 'dtd' to get things moving? Did it work?! I'm up for trying things now! Lol


----------



## AllStar

Glad you got a bit of a sleep Whig


----------



## whigfield

Pretty sure we DTD the night before!


----------



## Laelani

3Minions said:


> Laelani, under the drop down menu under 'Forum help' there's technical support. They should be able to help

Oh I totally did not see that! I just went through threads that I know I've seen an admin type in recently and found someone. They fixed it all up for me :) 



whigfield said:


> I hope you've managed to have a successful BM now, Laelani. My first after the section was emotional. :haha: I wish I'd taken softeners, even 2 days worth has got to be better than none at all!
> 
> Sounds promising, AllStar? Anything since?
> 
> @3Minions The doctor had never even heard of silent reflux. :dohh: But he gave us some infant gaviscon to try so we're attempting that, if no improvement in a week we'll be seeing a different doctor.
> 
> Had a better night last night! Finn slept 10pm - 1.30am but was then awake until 6am... :nope: :haha: I'm grateful for those first couple of hours though!

Yes just once and it was not fun but it wasn't as bad as I was expecting either so I guess that part is good? I am still taking the softeners though until I am going regularly. :)


----------



## ttclou25

with ethan we DTD the night before and my waters broke next day - i think its a good one to get things going :winkwink:


----------



## 3Minions

DTD never does anything for me. NOTHING does anything for me. These kids like to hang out in me for the longterm. Sigh.


----------



## ourturnnext

Here's a picture of my beautiful four-day-old Alice. We're getting on ok, my stitches are just about healed and all the aches and pains of late pregnancy are fading. So far so good with breastfeeding, she latched straight on! DD1 is smitten with her baby sister, it's lovely seeing them together but she kills her with kindness and has already fallen on her, yikes!! 

I'm still reading this thread daily to see how everyone is getting on and check for birth announcements! Just difficult to type comments now. 

Xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141009_190046.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## whigfield

What a beautiful baby ourturnnext, congratulations!! :cloud9:

Good idea Laelani! I found after the first couple of poops my body regulated it back to normal, so hopefully it'll be the same for you too. :hugs:


----------



## Laelani

Omg so adorable! Congrats!


----------



## AllStar

Aw, beautiful ourturn! Glad you're all doing well. I have a feeling my dd is going to love her new little brother a little too much too  still, it's better than not liking them! 

I'm getting impatient now seeing all these adorable baby photos!


----------



## 3Minions

Ourturn, she's precious


----------



## Radiance

Today is Stephen's due date so I thought I would stop in and say hi <3 I hope you all are doing well! 

whigfield, if you have time would you add Stephen's name by his angels? Stephen Alexander <3


----------



## Krippy

Hugs Radiance...


----------



## ljo1984

My 3rd little girl Isabelle rose was born in water at home on Monday 6th. 17 hour long labour but she made a spectacular entrance popping her waters and coming out all in one long contraction!! 7lb 6.5 oz. <3


----------



## Krippy

Congratulations Ljo!


----------



## 3Minions

Hugs Radiance.

Congratulations ljo!


----------



## whigfield

Of course Radiance. :hugs: Thinking of you. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Congratulations ljo! :happydance:


----------



## ttclou25

all these beautiful babies coming - im so jealous:flower::flower: cant wait to meet my little girl


----------



## AllStar

Congrats Ljo!!!

Me too ttclou, I'm so ready to meet our little man now!


----------



## Laelani

Hugs to you Radiance :hugs: 

Congrats on all the new babies! :D


----------



## CastawayBride

Hi ladies! I was quite busy over the past few weeks but wanted to let you know our little lady arrived after induction on Sept 25th at 9:24 pm, I ended up getting pre eclampsia and needed to be induced early. Our little peanut was 5 pounds, 17 1/2 inches long. She is doing well and we are currently trying to get weight on her as she is gaining slowly. I think we are battling reflux so that is part of the problem....

Due to my blood pressure we were in the hospital for 2 weeks. I ended up with BP after delivery of 216/120. They had me on meds that were compatible with breast feeding but sadly they just didn't work. I had to give up breast feeding to get my BP under control....it seems like everything works out as Olivia needed to be on hypoallergenic formula anyway!

I am going to try to attach a photo but we are so in love with her!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0512.JPG
File size: 78.4 KB
Views: 12









DSC_0516.JPG
File size: 102 KB
Views: 11









DSC_0438.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ttclou25

What a beautiful little bambino - i bet your over the moon x


----------



## AllStar

Congratulations castaway, she is just beautiful


----------



## Laelani

Congrats Castaway! :D


----------



## Elsa50501

What a gorgeous little lady! Congrats castaway :).


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies! 

Wanted to let you know our Miles Winthrop arrived October 7th, 2014 at 8:06PM - he was 8lbs 8 ounces and 20.75 inches long. He's just perfect and we're settling into breastfeeding like champs! 

Hope everyone else is doing well and getting to hold their babies in the arms instead of their bellies!! :)


----------



## AllStar

Congrats confused! 

Is anyone else besides me still waiting!?


----------



## 3Minions

Congratulations Castaway and Confused!

Allstar, I'm still waiting too. I'm only 2 days overdue though. 

I had my DA today and he said 80% effaced and 3cm dilated. Maybe she'll just fall out when I hit fully effaced, lol.


----------



## AllStar

Lol 3minions, I'm only 4 days over but it feels so much more for some reason. My son was only 4 days late so tomorrow I will be the most pregnant I have ever been. Sweeps aren't allowed here until over 41 weeks so I've not had any internal exams yet so no idea now I'm progressing. Sweep booked for Monday if he's not here before then so will know more then. Hoping he's arrived before then though! I was 2/5 engaged on Monday and getting lots of Braxton hicks with a crampy feeling and bacache but so far nothing! Hope it happens soon for both of us!


----------



## Krippy

I'm still here too! ;)


----------



## 3Minions

Krippy, are you overdue too? I think I may have been stretched today - definitely no sweep because he always tells me I'll bleed after that.

My kids have been +8 (induction), +2, and +5 so this is sorta par for the course for me.


----------



## ttclou25

Im still here too and will be last probably as im later October

Congratulations Confused!

xxx.


----------



## Krippy

I am not overdue until tomorrow, lol... I have had a few sweeps and nothing. My son would not nap today and I found myself uncontrollably sobbing and can't stop. Hope it is a sign if labour, lol.


----------



## Krippy

Congratulations Confused! ;)


----------



## Jallia

Congrats Castaway and Confused! Love seeing the new baby pics. <3 Our little man will be 3 weeks on Saturday (already!!). His latch isn't perfect yet but he just went through 3 days of nursing EVERY HOUR. It was exhausting but he's gained almost a full pound since last week so I guess it was a growth spurt.


----------



## whigfield

Eeek, sorry ladies! Finn has been keeping me on my toes.. Or rather on my knees. :haha: I'm so exhausted I don't even have the energy to cry!! :coffee:

Congratulations Castaway!! :happydance: Olivia is gorgeous.

Congratulations confusedprego as well! :happydance:

Not long for you ladies now! You're on the home stretch. :happydance:

AFM, considering giving up breastmilk. I've given up breastfeeding as it is and am exclusively pumping and it's just exhausting, and LO seems to struggle on my milk. I don't know if it's something in my diet or what but I'm not especially prepared for making drastic changes such as giving up dairy - so formula might be our next step.


----------



## CastawayBride

whigfield said:


> Eeek, sorry ladies! Finn has been keeping me on my toes.. Or rather on my knees. :haha: I'm so exhausted I don't even have the energy to cry!! :coffee:
> 
> Congratulations Castaway!! :happydance: Olivia is gorgeous.
> 
> Congratulations confusedprego as well! :happydance:
> 
> Not long for you ladies now! You're on the home stretch. :happydance:
> 
> AFM, considering giving up breastmilk. I've given up breastfeeding as it is and am exclusively pumping and it's just exhausting, and LO seems to struggle on my milk. I don't know if it's something in my diet or what but I'm not especially prepared for making drastic changes such as giving up dairy - so formula might be our next step.

I had to give up breastmilk after two weeks when they needed to give me blood pressure meds that were not safe for baby...it was hard for me to even consider but Olivia needed hypoallergenic formula anyway as she has been suffering from reflux and seems to be doing much better....we just need to get our little peanut to gain some weight now! :haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

Little Miss Olivia is 3 weeks today, I can't believe it! :happy dance:

I hope all the ladies that are waiting see their babies very soon!


----------



## 3Minions

I've never even tried bfing.... If you decide to do formula, you can do it room temp which saves a WHOLE bunch of hassle. I just boil a pitcher of water every night and make bottles as I need them the next day.


----------



## Laelani

3Minions said:


> I've never even tried bfing.... If you decide to do formula, you can do it room temp which saves a WHOLE bunch of hassle. I just boil a pitcher of water every night and make bottles as I need them the next day.

I'm the exact same way. I didn't bf at all and boil the water ever night to make bottles for the day. It works well.


----------



## CastawayBride

My pediatrician said just use nursery water or bottle water, then we didn't need to boil the water....so strange how they all do different things.

We never heat the bottles either. Olivia is on Nutrimagen, it has to be room temp as it has prebiotics in it that would be killed off if heated....


----------



## Frustrated42

Hi ladies, I haven't been on in a couple months but thought I would give you all an update. We were team yellow turned team blue when little man decide to make his appearance oct 2, 2 days before his due date. I went in for my twice weekly NSTs to find out I was in labor and had no idea. I was in labor for 12 hours and Everett arrived healthy and happy weighing 6lbs 15 oz. We spent 2 days in the hospital and have been home for 12 now. He is complete perfection.


----------



## 3Minions

Congratulations Frustrated!


----------



## AllStar

Congrats frustrated!! 

Glad to hear everyone's little ones are doing well  can't wait until I can finally announce our little man!


----------



## ttclou25

Wow all these gorgeous babies are getting big already and only a few left about to pop!!

I think BF might be more popular over here, when I did it I nearly gave up after 3 days but in the end couldn't stand thought of giving baby formula. I couldn't ever do it, much easier using boob than sterilising all the bottles etc.


----------



## mapha2

Hi ladies, I also haven't been here in a while and thought I should also give you an update. Our little man was born Sep 20th @ 34 weeks. His home with us an doing ok, conratulations to all the new babies :)


----------



## whigfield

I think different countries seem to have different rules with regards to bottle feeding and formula? When giving water I think it has to be cooled boiled water over here for example. 

Another awful night and I'm at the end of my tether. The baby just never sleeps, not during the night OR the day, so I can't even catch up with naps. If I don't sleep soon I feel like I'm going to die. :haha:

What were the symptoms for reflux in Olivia that you noticed, Castaway?

When we do shift to FF I've bought the Tommee Tippee Perfect Prep Machine, so all I'll need to do is fill it up with water, get some sterilized bottles and bring it all upstairs so I won't have to go down to the kitchen in the night. 

Woke up with my bra completely soaking wet and feeling miserable. I'm going to try and pump smaller amounts and not fully drain the breast as my supply seems to be getting stronger! :shock:

Congratulations Frustrated42! :happydance:

I think BFing is pretty popular over here too, ttclou. You're UK too right? I wish the midwives/health visitors weren't so pushy with it. I do agree that it's easier just to whip the boob out when baby is screaming, and not having to sterilize/wash all the bottles etc. LO just struggles on the boob with me though and I've had enough. :nope:

Congratulations mapha2! :happydance:

So many babies born now! Eeek! I can't wait to see more announcements!


----------



## CastawayBride

whigfield said:


> I think different countries seem to have different rules with regards to bottle feeding and formula? When giving water I think it has to be cooled boiled water over here for example.
> 
> Another awful night and I'm at the end of my tether. The baby just never sleeps, not during the night OR the day, so I can't even catch up with naps. If I don't sleep soon I feel like I'm going to die. :haha:
> 
> What were the symptoms for reflux in Olivia that you noticed, Castaway?
> 
> When we do shift to FF I've bought the Tommee Tippee Perfect Prep Machine, so all I'll need to do is fill it up with water, get some sterilized bottles and bring it all upstairs so I won't have to go down to the kitchen in the night.
> 
> Woke up with my bra completely soaking wet and feeling miserable. I'm going to try and pump smaller amounts and not fully drain the breast as my supply seems to be getting stronger! :shock:
> 
> Congratulations Frustrated42! :happydance:
> 
> I think BFing is pretty popular over here too, ttclou. You're UK too right? I wish the midwives/health visitors weren't so pushy with it. I do agree that it's easier just to whip the boob out when baby is screaming, and not having to sterilize/wash all the bottles etc. LO just struggles on the boob with me though and I've had enough. :nope:
> 
> Congratulations mapha2! :happydance:
> 
> So many babies born now! Eeek! I can't wait to see more announcements!

Whigfield just so you know they sell nursery water, no need to boil just add formula and voila, done! My Pediatrician taught me that trick!

I bought the prep machine but due to Olivia's probable reflux she is on hypoallegernic formula, Nutriamagen. It has added prebiotics (good bacteria) so you have to give to baby room temperature or it would kill off the good bacteria, so yes one less step and she seems fine with it. I am now returning the machine! lol I found it made the bottles a bit hot, in my opinion anyway but if you made and let cool a few minutes I am sure it would be fine.

I sterilize the bottles once a day, other then that the Pediatrician said rinse under hot water.

Olivia was pushing, all the time. She was crying, hard, I can hear the gurgling of the gas, and after she burps she often cries. She seems to be getting better though, with out medication and just from this new formula. I am not sure but I think this Sunday he will prescribe Zantac to see if that makes her more comfortable/allows her to eat more...We currently feed her every three hours, even if that means waking her up.

Oddly enough she doesn't spit up, just uncomfy, turns red and I can't have my baby upset. :nope:

To be honest, I am finding bottles easier then breast feeding, however, I have very, very large breasts...makes pumping difficult as you have to do one at a time. Plus hubs is so good at feeding her, its nice to get 5 hours of sleep at night straight lol 

Whigfield if you are trying to dry up DO NOT pump, go cold turkey, you should be dry within 2-3 days. Wear a tight bra, and use ace bandages to make it a bit tighter. This is the second time I have dried up and it was relatively painless. Also, back to the shower until you are sure you dried up....Pumping, even smaller amounts, continues to tell your body to produce...( I thought I would slowly transition to not pumping at all but due to my health I had to stop cold turkey, when I told my Dr he was like that is the best way to do it anyway, who knew?! lol)


----------



## AllStar

Congrats mapha! 

I'm so happy to finally announce our little man was born early this morning!! Jaxon arrived just after 4am and weighed 8lb 9.5oz. We are all so in love


----------



## Krippy

So happy for you allstar.... Can't wait to hear your birth story.


----------



## 3Minions

Congratulations Allstar!!!!

I'm having a few sporadic contractions today - hopefully it means she's on her way out soon. DH is supposed to go to a hockey game tonight but his team is sucking SO badly that he won't mind if he has to miss it. 

I'll second castaway on the ace bandage and sports bra to tie the boobs down.

As for sterilizing the bottles, I do that before baby is born.... My dishwasher has a 'sani' setting - I have no idea what that even means - but #3 did just fine with the bottles. I'm hoping the same goes for this one, lol.


----------



## whigfield

Congratulations AllStar!! :happydance: Echoing Krippy, I can't wait to hear it either!

Oooh I didn't know that Castaway, I'll have to take a look! I haven't used the perfect prep machine yet either as we've been using premade bottles with him so far today (omg he has slept like 3 hours after each feed - heaven!) but we will be using it tonight. I'm scared for how he'll sleep tonight. :haha:

Really though? Just pure cold turkey? It's soooo painful without me pumping! I feel like my chest is going to explode. I'll give it a go tonight and do no pumping whatsoever and see what it's like. I guess I can take painkillers for a couple of days. Is there any truth in the cabbage leaf thing?

I actually quite like sterilizing and washing bottles. :haha: I don't know what's wrong with me, but I find it enjoyable?! :shock: I'm sterilizing and washing each bottle after every feed though.


----------



## CastawayBride

AllStar said:


> Congrats mapha!
> 
> I'm so happy to finally announce our little man was born early this morning!! Jaxon arrived just after 4am and weighed 8lb 9.5oz. We are all so in love

Great news!!!!


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> Congratulations Allstar!!!!
> 
> I'm having a few sporadic contractions today - hopefully it means she's on her way out soon. DH is supposed to go to a hockey game tonight but his team is sucking SO badly that he won't mind if he has to miss it.
> 
> I'll second castaway on the ace bandage and sports bra to tie the boobs down.
> 
> As for sterilizing the bottles, I do that before baby is born.... My dishwasher has a 'sani' setting - I have no idea what that even means - but #3 did just fine with the bottles. I'm hoping the same goes for this one, lol.

I bought the microwave santizer, but I have the basket for the dishwasher also....I have been throwing her pacifiers in there as well! Gotta say, its pretty easy.

Oh and Whigfield I am really liking the Dr. Brown bottles, I bought for a Preemie and it is definitely the best bottle for helping with reducing gas/air!


----------



## Lizziemm

Hi ladies, haven't checked in for a while again, but congratulations on the arrivals of all the new little ones ;-). 

Afm: My yellow rainbow bump turned blue on Thursday, my beatiful baby Thomas arrived weighing an impressive 9lb 8ozs!! We are both home and settleing in and doing well so far. I'm on cloud 9! Xx


----------



## AllStar

Congrats Lizzie! What a wee chunk  I thought our little man was big at 8lb 9.5oz! He sounds lovely and cuddly


----------



## ljo1984

You could try dropping a "feed" (pimp session) every day or two to reduce your supply gradually. That's technically how it works for me when I'm
Weaning onto solids at 6 month. As they start taking more food they drop feeds from me gradually and your body then adjusts. Mine carry on weaning until there on two feeds a day and last two before weaning completely was just feeding at bed time. So you can try that approach, it'll obviously take a while longer but hopefully not as uncomfortable. X


----------



## ourturnnext

Wow lots of new babies! Congratulations frustrated, confused, castaway, mapha and lizzie... And to anyone else who I've missed out! I'm usually reading this thread one-handed so don't get to post much.

Alice is two weeks old now and for the first time since she arrived, both kids are asleep at the same time!! I feel like I should sleep too but it's just bliss having a cuppa and watching some grown-up TV in peace  

How's everyone coping with motherhood? I've struggled with my sanity this week but yesterday was the first day I haven't cried, so the first small step to normality. Me, Alice and my toddler have all got cold so there's not been much sleep in our house. Decided to start combi-feeding with a view to being completely on formula by Christmas x


----------



## Laelani

ourturnnext said:


> Wow lots of new babies! Congratulations frustrated, confused, castaway, mapha and lizzie... And to anyone else who I've missed out! I'm usually reading this thread one-handed so don't get to post much.
> 
> Alice is two weeks old now and for the first time since she arrived, both kids are asleep at the same time!! I feel like I should sleep too but it's just bliss having a cuppa and watching some grown-up TV in peace
> 
> How's everyone coping with motherhood? I've struggled with my sanity this week but yesterday was the first day I haven't cried, so the first small step to normality. Me, Alice and my toddler have all got cold so there's not been much sleep in our house. Decided to start combi-feeding with a view to being completely on formula by Christmas x

Both kids asleep at the same time does sound peaceful! 

Motherhood is such a blessing though there are times I get really frustrated - mostly in the overnight hours when he fusses over nothing and I don't know what to do to soothe him back to sleep so I just try everything until he sleeps. Last week I had a really hard time hormones wise and was very sad for most of the day and didn't really talk a whole lot or want to do anything. I ended up re-subscribing to an online game that I used to play pre-Carson and have been playing that a little bit each day for my relaxing mommy time and that has been helping with the sadness a lot. So I will continue to do that until I can go a full day happily or until I get sick of the game and will need to find a new outlet. :haha:


----------



## whigfield

Congratulations Lizzie! What a good weight! :happydance:

I've had to give up stopping cold turkey anyway as it was sheer agony and left me crying in pain! I'm now pumping just enough to relieve pain and trying to go as long as possible between that, and using cabbage leaves, taking sage leaf capsules and also ibuprofen. :haha: I've only pumped once so far today - just an oz or two this morning, and I haven't done anything since, but will do so before bed.

Ourturnnext I'm struggling a little bit I think but with formula it seems to be getting a tiny bit better each day.. Slowly. :haha: He's getting more alert now at 5 weeks and does do tiny smiles - in fact he had a tiny laugh at OH earlier which was adorable :cloud9: - so that helps. 

I find the nights the hardest too Laelani. I feel like I could cope getting up multiple times a night if he actually went back to sleep after being fed, cuddled, winded, changed etc.. But he doesn't. :growlmad: I really want to re-subscribe to an old game as well (World of Warcraft :blush:) and I MIGHT, but only if I can play it one handed.. So I can play while feeding/winding or if he just wants to sleep on me. So I've been looking at gaming mice that have lost of buttons on the side. :haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

Well back in the hospital, gall bladder attack. Apparently I have a very high pain tolerance as the doctor could not believe I walked in and was not screaming in pain.

I can't wait to get into a normal groove uhhhh!


----------



## whigfield

Oh no! Feel better soon Castaway! :hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

Surgery today, thank goodness as I haven't eaten in 24 hours as the food sets it off!!


----------



## Laelani

Wow, feel better soon Castaway! Let us know how the surgery went!


----------



## Jallia

Wow! Happy to see so many new birth announcements! Congrats Frustrated, Confused, Castaway, Mapha and Lizzie! Hope I'm not missing anyone. Typing one-handed so takes a bit longer to write anything these days.:shrug:


----------



## 3Minions

Coralee was born on Friday after less than 2.5 hours of labor :). Only reason THAT took so long was because I told them they couldn't break my water before I got an epi. She's 9.5 lbs and I only got 3 stitches :). She's a fabulous baby and her siblings are SO in love with her :).


----------



## Jallia

3Minions said:


> Coralee was born on Friday after less than 2.5 hours of labor :). Only reason THAT took so long was because I told them they couldn't break my water before I got an epi. She's 9.5 lbs and I only got 3 stitches :). She's a fabulous baby and her siblings are SO in love with her :).

Wow!! Way to go 3Minions! Congrats on your little girl. :) Coralee is such a cute name. Looking forward to seeing pics!


----------



## Krippy

Congratulations 3Minions... I am still here and trying to wait patiently, lol, but it is getting hard. I am worried this child is going to be the size of a a pumpkin. Uggghh... Come on baby. I am 40 and 5 today.


----------



## whigfield

Congratulations 3Minions!! That's such a fast labour - wow! 

Eeek, not long for you now Krippy! :hugs:

One of my stitches on my scar seems to have come apart as I woke up to blood all around it this morning, and when I touch it it feels like a tiny hole and I get blood on my finger. This surely can't be normal for 5 weeks past section? :shrug:


----------



## ttclou25

Congrats shes here - what a great fast labour - this is what i hope for :blush:

Just a couple of us left then :flower:


----------



## AllStar

Congrats 3minions!! 

Jaxon is 4 days old now and doing great. His big brother and sister are amazing with him, it's so lovely to see. 

My birth story if anyone's interested...

Had some tightenings before going to bed but seeing as I'd been getting them so often for a few weeks I didn't think anything of them. Woke up at 2am and the tightenings were a lot stronger and obviously what had woken me up. They kept up so woke up my husband at 2.30. By 3am the contractions were ranging from 2-5 mins apart and lasting about a minute so called the hospital and they said to come in. By time someone arrived to watch the kids, we got to the hospital at about 3.30 and was about 8cm dilated, got changed and moved into delivery room and after a few pushes Jaxon was born at 4.02am  everything was perfect and we were allowed to come home just after 7am. No stitches needed thankfully. 

He's such a good baby, just like his brother and sister were  

Hope you aren't waiting long ttclou and Krippy


----------



## Krippy

That sounds like an amazing birth Allstar!


----------



## 3Minions

Whig, that doesn't sound normal.... Do you have a 6w follow up booked? And how bad was your tear in the first place? If it was 1st or 2nd degree I wouldn't worry too much, but if it's anything above that make certain you get it checked out.


----------



## whigfield

Sounds like a wonderful birth experience, AllStar! :cloud9:

I do have a 6 week booked but it's not until the end of next week. :dohh: It's a c-section scar so I'm guessing this isn't great? It's started opening a tiny bit in the middle as well. I keep getting visions that I'm going to wake up and it's completely burst open and I'll just bleed to death. :haha: I'm going to try and get to a doctor today if possible, it's complicated as I'm staying at my mom's at the moment so not registered at a doctors here, but can try and get seen as a temporary resident. Finn is also extremely colicky at the moment and won't stop crying. :dohh:


----------



## 3Minions

My first c-section scar was a disaster. As long as it's not oozing or sore you should be okay, but I wouldn't expect a pretty scar out of the deal. The spot I had like that just healed super wide.


----------



## ttclou25

Allstate congrats on great delivery. I am ready for baby so bad midwife said she's no longer engaged tho raghhhhh


----------



## ttclou25

I must be the only person left waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :dohh:


----------



## Krippy

Hope it is soon for you ttclou!


----------



## whigfield

I'm sure it won't be long ttclou!! Sending you lots of labor dust! :dust: :hugs:

Update on me: c-section scar has been checked, it's not infected, and they're hoping it will just heal up on its own. It's "opened" or loosened in 3 places now but the bleeding is slowing down and it's stinging a lot, so guessing that it's beginning to heal again. :dohh:


----------



## ttclou25

Glad it's not infected sounds so painful bless you. At least you got your little man to distract you xx


----------



## Jallia

Hang in there ttclou! You'll have that little one in your arms soon!

Whigfield- happy to hear you don't have an infection. How is little man doing with his gassiness? Mine is still struggling a bit but we've had 4 visits with an Osteopath now and it really seems to be helping. 

How are the rest of you ladies and your cuties doing?!


----------



## 3Minions

We're doing great! #4 is the easiest baby I've had - I think she knows she needs to be patient and let mama get some sleep. And DH has his vasectomy consult booked for Nov 7 and should get snipped over Christmas break. 

GL ttclou! Hope you don't have to wait much longer!


----------



## Laelani

Doing good here. I am hoping we can start some sort of schedule soon though as our sleeping and eating patterns are all over the place. It's getting a little bit too much to juggle around. LO still has some mucus but we have been giving him a little bit of nursery water everyday to make him drool and that is helping him to get rid of it which is great. Other than that we are all great! :) 

This is a picture of Carson last week when we went to the mall with my mom.


----------



## ttclou25

I need to book husband into have the snip too. He doesn't enjoy that conversation :winkwink::winkwink:

I'm 41 weeks now and no sign really, cervix still high :wacko: I just want her to come everyone seems to think Halloween baby


----------



## Laelani

For those with LO's that are a little older when did you start introducing things like fruit and veggies and rice cereal? I was given some jarred organic fruit and I'm my sure when I can give it to my DS because it just says beginner up to 6 months on it. Any insight would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## ttclou25

We started rice cereal at around 5+ months with 1st LO - I wouldnt do it much earlier than 4 months as their gut wouldnt be nearly ready. :flower:


----------



## Laelani

ttclou25 said:


> We started rice cereal at around 5+ months with 1st LO - I wouldnt do it much earlier than 4 months as their gut wouldnt be nearly ready. :flower:

Yeah that's what I was thinking with the rice cereal too. I may try the jarred organic foods a little sooner, maybe in December.


----------



## AllStar

Aw he's gorgeous Laelani :)

Jaxon is 2 weeks old tomorrow (already!) and is such a good baby! Our other two were good too but we haven't actually heard Jaxon cry yet! He just wiggles about and opens his mouth when he's hungry and he isn't bothered by getting his nappy changed. So far he has his longest awake time in the afternoons and during the night he feeds and goes straight back to sleep so we're very lucky at the moment! Dh has been amazing and I'm not looking forward to him going back to work a week today. It's not that I can't cope or anything but me and especially the kids have really enjoyed having him around. 

Hope the gassy babies feel better soon, my friends little boy basically cried constantly for his first 3 months due to colic so I know it can be tough. 

Is anyone else dressing up their LOs for Halloween?  we have a cosy caterpillar suit for Jaxon.

Ttclou hope you have your baby in your arms soon!!

I can't decide what contraceptive to go for, any advice? Thinking something long term but not permanent as we're pretty sure we're done but may consider number 4 in the future


----------



## 3Minions

Allstar, are you bfing? I think your options are pretty limited to a couple birth control pills if that's the case.

If you're not, check out nuvaring. DH taught health in hs and that's what they recommended to the students because you don't have to remember to take it every day. We always just used condoms though.


----------



## 3Minions

I wait for 5-6m for the solids. The babies don't deplete the iron reserves they get from us until about 6m so they only start to need the fortified stuff after that.


----------



## whigfield

Little guy still struggles a lot with his wind, Jallia! We have him on Colief in his milk, infacol before a feed and gripe water directly after and that helps a lot, but he's still bad. Some of the farts/burps he does actually frighten me.. :haha:

Gorgeous picture Laelani!

Feeling jealous over here, 3Minions! :haha:

Halloween baby would be really cute, ttclou! How long will they let you go over for before inducing?

I have one baby grow for LO to wear tomorrow for Halloween, AllStar! It's just a little "my first halloween" one that is pumpkin themed. :haha: I'll take a pic and put it up tomorrow! What about the coil, though? I heard it's meant to be like a few years and you can take it out if you decide sooner?

OH and I are going to attempt BDing tonight for the first time in forever and I'm really nervous. :haha: It feels like such a waste of time when we could be sleeping but I know we need to get it "done" sooner rather than later. Plus he's been harassing me!

As for solids - no idea here (first time mom as well!) but following all the replies you get. :flower:


----------



## AllStar

We're bottle feeding so no worries there contraceptive wise. I was thinking the coil whigfield. It lasts 5 years I think? 

Hope last night went well Whig ;-)


----------



## whigfield

I had a friend who had the coil and it worked well for her. :flower:

Here's Finn in his halloween "outfit". :haha:



Did anyone else dress up their LOs or bumps?

Last night was pretty painful and we had to stop halfway. :nope: But hoping it'll get better the more we get to it. Or so OH is trying to convince me. :haha:


----------



## Jallia

Finn is adorable in his Halloween outfit Whig! :thumbup: Here's Nate in his pirate costume. 
 



Attached Files:







2014-10-27 001 2014-10-27 015.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2









2014-10-27 001 2014-10-27 013.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Laelani

Awww such cute babies dressed up for Halloween! We dressed up Carson as well and went out to a couple different events. The first event was the Halloween party at playgroup. Playgroup meets twice a week and it's a chance for mother's of young children to get together and have a safe place for the little ones to play while the mother's chat and enjoy just being out of the house. The second event was the Halloween trick or treating event for kids. It was fun. :)


----------



## whigfield

Awww oh my gosh! We have all spawned such adorable babies in this thread. :haha:


----------



## Jallia

Awwww :) Carson looks so cute in his costume Laelani! Happy you had fun!


----------



## AllStar

Aww they all look adorable! I ran out of storage on my phone and took all my photos off it, will have to log on using the laptop at some point and put a pic of Jaxon up in his Halloween costume 

How is everyone doing? X


----------



## ttclou25

At last i had Flora Isabel on the 1st November after a 24 hour labour :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko: weighing 7lb6.

Loving the halloween pics, we just missed out on a halloween baby by a few minutes.


----------



## ttclou25

forgot pic


----------



## Krippy

She is gorgeous ttclou! Congratulations!


----------



## Jallia

Congrats ttclou! She's sooo beautiful <3. I bet you could have done without the 24 hours of labour though!

I've entered Nathan in the Gerber baby photo contest for a chance to win a $2500 RESP. Would you ladies be willing to go vote for him? He's Nathan S and you can look him up by name. https://www.gerberphotocontest.ca/en/gallery This is the picture I submitted. 
 



Attached Files:







nathan_17 (Large).jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Laelani

Has anyone else's LO's started showing teething signs? DS has been drooling up a storm lately, been uber fussy/restless, and his gums in a few spots are white looking. Everyone I have asked about it said he's showing signs of early teething even though he won't show teeth for another month or two. Poor little thing!!!

Tonight DS is making his acting debut as Baby Jesus at a Christmas event where there will be little kids standing by the "manger" that he will be in and they are signing some songs. :) It's going to be absolutely adorable!!! :cloud9: As long as the video isn't too long I will try to post it here. :)


----------



## capricorn1

Hi Ladies,

Haven't been on B&B forever but wanted to congratulate everyone on their gorgeous little bundles :happydance: hope everyone is doing well. I will have to go back and catch up on the thread at some point (might take me a while though!).

LO was born by C-section on 10th Sept so is 9 weeks old today! Time has flown by!! So happy to have her here at last.:happydance::happydance:

xxx


----------



## ourturnnext

Hello rainbow mummies, how's everyone and little ones? Alice just turned three months, she's just amazing, such a happy little soul after a fussy start. Loves sitting on my knee watching her big sister and has just learnt how to squeal which is soooo cute.

I'm learning to cope with two but unfortunately suffering pnd again, not majorly, but feeling much better on low dose anti-depressants and waiting for counselling. At my counselling assessment they said it could be related to my loss! 

But on the whole, we're happy. Would love to hear how everyone else is doing xxxx I miss this thread! Xx


----------



## Elsa50501

Sorry about the pnd ourturnnext :(. Glad your feeling better and that your fam is doing well though :).


----------



## whigfield

Sorry to hear ourturnnext, that's rough. :hugs: 

LO is great. He holds his head up really well now and loves bouncing in his jumperoo. He is very clingy though, and wants to be held 24/7 - and not just held, but walked around. :haha: So he does end up crying for a lot of the day as I'm just not prepared to do that (physically it's impossible anyway!!) but he is getting better, especially as he's starting to discover toys a bit more now.


----------

